# ~*Team 2012 Baby*~ ladies arriving from our TTC #1 Team 2012 find your friends here!



## josephine3

:happydance:Well... I never imagined I'd be starting another one of these threads over in 1st Tri - I just hope I can keep up with it and keep it up to date!:happydance:

I thought it would be nice to have a place where newly pregnant Team 2012 ladies can come and find some familiar faces/names as I felt a little lost when I came over here yesterday!! 

Infact, thanks to kitcatbaby for suggesting the idea!

We ARE going to have our babies in 2012!!!! :cloud9: I still cannot believe it - lets celebrate together! :hugs: 

Come on ladies, get over here we're waiting for you!!!


Team 2012's Due Dates!!!



Wilsey: 27th April :blue: DELIVERED! Baby 'Wills' Expecting AGAIN!!!!
wantanerd: June 3rd :blue:DELIVERED! Baby 'Doyle'
Mrs W 11: July 5th :yellow: turned :pink:DELIVERED 16 days late! Baby Freya
Bug22: July 14th :blue: DELIVERED! Baby Iain
Rigi.kun: :blue: DELIVERED!  Baby 'Teddy'
PetersPooky: July 15th :pink:DELIVERED early!
jmandrews: July 27th :pink: DELIVERED! Baby Everlee
rosabelle: August 1st :pink:DELIVERED! Baby Rosa Expecting AGAIN!!! Its TWINS!!!
likeaustralia: August 6th :blue:DELIVERED early! Baby Ethan
josephine3: August 14th :pink:DELIVERED! Baby Georgia
armywife11: September 5th :yellow: DELIVERED! Baby Laila
Sunnie1984: September 8th ....???
Looneycarter: September 15th .....???
READY4OURBABY: September 16th .....???
Srbjbex: 2nd October .....???

Due in 2013!!
NellandZack: January 27th ...???
haj624: February 6th TWINS!!!  DELIVERED! Babies Lily and Colin
skeet994: March 16th DELIVERED! Baby Carson
Mrs MM24: Due date - soon!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Hi!! Thrilled to be here! :)


----------



## vickytoria88

So where did my previous posts go?


----------



## vickytoria88

Oh there's two threads?


----------



## josephine3

Huh. I dont know vicky. thats well weird.

Hi likeaustralia yay glad you found us!! I cant believe im here - has it sunk in for you yet?


----------



## josephine3

I dont understand why there's 2 threads... how do I delete one?


----------



## josephine3

I really dont know how to delete the other one but as 2 of you have found this one we'll stick here!!! I edited my post to correct a typo and it magically made 2 threads... odd.. nevermind... welcome all!!!


----------



## EMSchick22

Hiya Ladies!!! Can't believe I am finally here!!!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## josephine3

welcome EMS!! i cant belive it either still in shock and denial..its soooo weird


----------



## vickytoria88

Im over 12 weeks and it's still not sunk in, so I can't tell you when it will. I have my scan on Friday, im so scared!


----------



## bumpin2012

you guys should have this group over in the pregnancy groups section, that way when you move over to the 2nd and 3rd tri's you dont have to start a new thread!

Congrats! I stalked that group for my 2WW, but never posted anything as I got my BFP soon after I found the thread. I recognise some of the names!


----------



## josephine3

Im hoping in sinks in before then! are you showing yet vicky?


----------



## josephine3

bumpin2012 said:


> you guys should have this group over in the pregnancy groups section, that way when you move over to the 2nd and 3rd tri's you dont have to start a new thread!
> 
> Congrats! I stalked that group for my 2WW, but never posted anything as I got my BFP soon after I found the thread. I recognise some of the names!

I've never even seen a 'pregnancy groups' section!! Thanks for the suggestiong Im just not sure everyone would find us as like I say I've not heard of it! I just came straight here and was intimidated lol!! Im sure everyone is lovely but like you say its nice to recognise some names!


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Got my :bfp: yesterday ...think im still in denial, according to online calculators ill be due 14th August 2012 :D


----------



## Sweetfolly

Hi ladies! Got my BFP last week, saw my doctor again yesterday - cervix is closed, HCG has increased significantly since my BFP last week... they scheduled my 8-week appointment for Jan. 12th, with a due date of August 13th, 2012. :happydance:


----------



## vickytoria88

No not really showing yet. I was and am over weight, so I guess it'll take a while till I start to show.


----------



## bumpin2012

josephine3 said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> you guys should have this group over in the pregnancy groups section, that way when you move over to the 2nd and 3rd tri's you dont have to start a new thread!
> 
> Congrats! I stalked that group for my 2WW, but never posted anything as I got my BFP soon after I found the thread. I recognise some of the names!
> 
> I've never even seen a 'pregnancy groups' section!! Thanks for the suggestiong Im just not sure everyone would find us as like I say I've not heard of it! I just came straight here and was intimidated lol!! Im sure everyone is lovely but like you say its nice to recognise some names!Click to expand...

I hadn't either. Someone had suggested it in a thread I was reading back in the early days, and I found a group for may babies...I spend more time there than on the pregnancy threads (which are great if you have a question, but I found them to freak me out more than help...lol)
Anyways good luck with your pregnancies ladies! I'll probably check back here once in a while to see how you all are doing!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Jo I know I'm an imposter here lol but hoping I can join you here soon. I wanted to let you know that your baby may be born on my birthday :) I'm august 9th so it will deffo be close. Heading back over to ttc now ;) but I'm hoping to be back here soon xx


----------



## bumpin2012

vickytoria88 said:


> No not really showing yet. I was and am over weight, so I guess it'll take a while till I start to show.

It takes a while! I just started showing this week...


----------



## josephine3

Thanks bumpin I will have to check it out!!

kitcat you WILL be joining us here very very soon!! And my birthday is the 9th august too!! i think we have found this out before then forgot lol :dohh: to be honest im not too impressed he's due so close to my bday!! And managed to time it so I cant drink over xmas or bday grr... lol. Ah well I wont complain!! hehe...


----------



## EMSchick22

Im not really feeling it yet either girls lol I guess I am still in shock!! I found out I was pregnant last tuesday and went to my Primary care doctor to confirm with urine and blood tests on Thursday 12/2 (blood hcg 383). I go to my 1st OB appt tomorrow @ 1245 and will have my first ultrasound and hopefully find out for sure how far along we are :happydance: according to my LMP (Oct. 17) I should be about 7 weeks and 1 day (but hard to say for sure since I had really irregular cycles avg. at about 43 days) my estimated due date at this time is July 25th :happydance: But Im sure all of that will change tomorrow! Say a little prayer that everything looks good tomorrow for me and our little peanut :haha: My hubby and I are so excited to see our little baby blob tomorrow for the first time!! :xmas3::yipee:

** I look forward to getting to share this experience with you girls!! I vote we keep this thread going and post our ultrasound pics, belly pics and stories throughout our 9 months since we are all pretty close on due dates!! :hugs:


----------



## JIR705

Yay! Anyone else due in july???


----------



## vickytoria88

Im due middle of June, could change after friday


----------



## josephine3

In theory Im due early august! Im still in mega shock too EMS!!


----------



## EMSchick22

When is your first scan Josephine3??


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yay thanks for starting this jo! Hoping to see all the team 2012 baby girls over here soon! 

How is everyone feeling? I think fingers crossed my nausea is lessening slightly now. Had my booking appointment with the midwife today and scan in a couple of weeks. Exciting x x


----------



## josephine3

Whats a booking appointment? I have no idea when my scan is yet I've not seen anybody! Only found out sunday night and spent most of yesterday in shock lol. I've rang the docs they told me to go down and pick up a 'pack' and they'll do the rest

p.s. Nice to see you here Mrs W!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Booking appoint is your first meeting with the midwife. I think happens between 8-12 weeks and is quite long! She asks millions of medical history questions, takes blood & urine samples and talks you through what will happen. 

Once I had seen the gp the midwife rang a few weeks later x


----------



## Rosered52

Hi, ladies! I joined Team 2012 early on, but had to take a loooong break to get my bloodsugars under control before TTC again. And then I concieved on my first try back! It was a shock to me. So, you may not remember me, but I sure am glad to be here among you. :D


----------



## josephine3

I remember you Rosered!! You got your bfp the same time as rosabelle and I thought there was something in the names rose lol.


----------



## rosabelle

Hi ladies!! 
so glad we have this thread to catch up on how we are all going... i agree we should keep this going the whole way through..
the support you guys have given while TTC was just amazing and i think we will all benefit from the support during the 9 months aswell :)
so i had my second hcg and progesterone tests done yesterday (in my sigi) and the doctor mentioned that she will be looking real hard for 2 next week at my first scan! EEEEKKK so excited!


----------



## jmandrews

YAY! Thanks for starting this Thread!!! Jo can we do a list of everyone's names and Due dates so we can keep track? I am so excited that we have 2012 babies on the way! oh and my due date as of now is July 27


----------



## EMSchick22

:happydance: ahhhh we are very close jmandrews :happydance: my estimated due date is July 25th:haha: but that might change tomorrow when I go for my ultrasound :baby:


----------



## EMSchick22

When is your first OB appt??


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies
I like this thread. I got my bfp on Monday 5th, I am now 4 weeks 1 day. I havent called my Drs yet, when do you think I should?


----------



## AmberDW

Hola!


----------



## josephine3

rosabelle said:


> Hi ladies!!
> so glad we have this thread to catch up on how we are all going... i agree we should keep this going the whole way through..
> the support you guys have given while TTC was just amazing and i think we will all benefit from the support during the 9 months aswell :)
> so i had my second hcg and progesterone tests done yesterday (in my sigi) and the doctor mentioned that she will be looking real hard for 2 next week at my first scan! EEEEKKK so excited!

Looking for 2??!!!! high levels? OOoooh twins exciting!!

Jmandrews I can certainly try if you like but Im having trouble keeping up with bnb at the mo as it is lol. How do all you ladies get your EDD's by the way (before scanning)? just from online calculators..?? Thats all I did!


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> so glad we have this thread to catch up on how we are all going... i agree we should keep this going the whole way through..
> the support you guys have given while TTC was just amazing and i think we will all benefit from the support during the 9 months aswell :)
> so i had my second hcg and progesterone tests done yesterday (in my sigi) and the doctor mentioned that she will be looking real hard for 2 next week at my first scan! EEEEKKK so excited!
> 
> Looking for 2??!!!! high levels? OOoooh twins exciting!!
> 
> Jmandrews I can certainly try if you like but Im having trouble keeping up with bnb at the mo as it is lol. How do all you ladies get your EDD's by the way (before scanning)? just from online calculators..?? Thats all I did!Click to expand...


Yeah, I knew my ovulation date from ff and they have a calculator that tells you when your EDD is based on your ovulation date. If I was going by my LMP, I'd be about 5 days ahead. From FF, I'm due Aug 6, 2012.


----------



## josephine3

do they always vary wildly between sites?? Iv had between 10th to 13th so far.. and I dont get why they ask cycle length.. surely the pregnancy length isnt relevant to cycle length? people with longer cycles dont have longer pregnancies??!!


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> do they always vary wildly between sites?? Iv had between 10th to 13th so far.. and I dont get why they ask cycle length.. surely the pregnancy length isnt relevant to cycle length? people with longer cycles dont have longer pregnancies??!!

Cycle length can affect pregnancy length. Rather, it can affect perceived pregnancy length. For example, I ovulated on cycle day 19. If I was calculating based on the first day of my last period, my edd would be off by 5 days. If you're calculating by your last menstrual period and don't have perfect 28 day cycles, the 40-week pregnancy won't be totally accurate for you. Were you charting? Do you know your ovulation date?


----------



## knoxydd

Hi laides! I just got my BFP this week and confirmed with beta today at 200. I'm thrilled to say the least but cautiously optimistic as well. Like some of you, the whole thing doesnt feel real yet. We tired for 14 months and got our BFP with the 2nd IUI. Congratulations to all of you and best of luck!!!

For you ladies who are in further alone, how long did it take for you to have symptoms. Seriously, I want morning sickness LOL. I need something to make it more real for me.. I actually read on CNN that those who suffer from morning sickness stand a reduced risk of m/s versus those who do not have morning sickness. Any truth to this? So far the only symptom is sore bb's but that would be the progesterone.

Lastly, for those who had an IUI, did you go in to the RE for a 6-7 week scan? What should be expected? Do you hear a heartbeat?


----------



## knoxydd

c1403 said:


> Hi Ladies
> I like this thread. I got my bfp on Monday 5th, I am now 4 weeks 1 day. I havent called my Drs yet, when do you think I should?

Hello! I got my BFP on 12/4 and went in for blood work on 12/5 and today, 12/7. The next time i go back is in 1 week for another beta test to make sure my levels are where they should be. If you got pregnant naturally (no help with fertility treatments) i would call your OB and see when they'd like to see you. Some wait 8 weeks, but i dont think I could.


----------



## josephine3

Hi knoxydd!! Sorry I dont know any of the answers but congrats on yur bfp!! it doesnt feel real to me either yet... why is it in america you all seem to get these blood tests and know our hcg levels?? its sooooo unfair.. 

rosabelle - you are in uk how come you had your levels tested?? I want some kind of test lol!! 
And yeah I think I know my conception date, I've been putting it in to a few calculators but they are really varying now... like some saying 2nd aug some saying 22nd!!! i dont get it :( im getting cross with them now.


----------



## Sweetfolly

josephine3 said:


> it doesnt feel real to me either yet... why is it in america you all seem to get these blood tests and know our hcg levels?? its sooooo unfair..

I only got my hcg levels tested because I didn't know I was pregnant yet (wasn't expecting my period for another 10 days!) and went into the ER complaining of SEVERE back pain (it was literally making me cry, it hurt so bad). Naturally, once the pregnancy test came back positive, they had to run all sorts of blood tests and ultrasounds to make sure it wasn't ectopic since I was in so much pain...

The hcg numbers ARE re-assuring, I won't deny that - but I think I would have preferred to stay in the dark about my pregnancy for another couple weeks. Knowing this early comes with a lot of stress. My doctor even told me not to get too excited in case it "doesn't stick"! :growlmad:


----------



## josephine3

So can you go to your doc in the us and request stuff? and just pay for it?

Sweetfolly thats mental you got your positive 10 days before af!!


----------



## Peters Pooky

Hi ladies... I got my bfp on Nov 10th and I know what you mean about feeling lost! So happy to see familiar "faces" aka screennames lol.
I've got my first scan a week from today!!!!!


----------



## josephine3

Aww hi peters pooky so nice to see you!! yeah i did feel a bit lost over here, im sure everyones lovely but its a bit daunting!! great to see you hows pregnancy treating you?


----------



## rosabelle

josephine3 said:


> Hi knoxydd!! Sorry I dont know any of the answers but congrats on yur bfp!! it doesnt feel real to me either yet... why is it in america you all seem to get these blood tests and know our hcg levels?? its sooooo unfair..
> 
> rosabelle - you are in uk how come you had your levels tested?? I want some kind of test lol!!
> And yeah I think I know my conception date, I've been putting it in to a few calculators but they are really varying now... like some saying 2nd aug some saying 22nd!!! i dont get it :( im getting cross with them now.

nah im in australia :)
i actually had a specialist appointment booked before i knew i was pregnant as we were going to talk about IVF because the doctor didnt think it would happen naturally, so instead of talking about IVF she was congratulating us!
so in the appointment i asked if i needed to get HCG/progesterone done and she wrote it up for me..


----------



## Peters Pooky

josephine3 said:


> Aww hi peters pooky so nice to see you!! yeah i did feel a bit lost over here, im sure everyones lovely but its a bit daunting!! great to see you hows pregnancy treating you?

Not too badly... Very tired and lots of evening sickness. But I have my first scan on the 14th! So excited to see my wee monkey! 

How about you?


----------



## Bug222

Hey Ladies

Another Team 2012er checking in!! So nice to see so many familiar names!! Congrats to you all!!!!


----------



## motherof3soon

I just found ot that I am preggos, 8 weeks, 5 days. My baby will be due july 2012. This is going to be my third one. I already have two girls, hoping this one is a boy. It's been 5 years since my last pregnancy, so somehow it seems new to me again:happydance:


----------



## rosabelle

welcome bug and mother! :)


----------



## josephine3

Hi bug!! I remember you!! nice to see you! Welcome mother! I think most of us in here are expecting our first, so maybe you can give us some insight!


----------



## jmandrews

EMSchick22 said:


> When is your first OB appt??

Did your EDD change??? my first appointment is the 19th! i can't wait!


----------



## EMSchick22

jmandrews said:


> EMSchick22 said:
> 
> 
> When is your first OB appt??
> 
> Did your EDD change??? my first appointment is the 19th! i can't wait!Click to expand...

Yes mam it did!! (But they havent told me a new one yet) Haha long story short my normal cycles were about 40+ days so when they (primary care doctor) calculated my EDD based on my last period it was way off..... so when I went for my 1st US at my OB on wednesday they did my US 1st to try to determine how far along I was and couldnt see anything so said they thought I was just really really early... so they did more labs to confirm my HCG was increasing like it should and it was (2000+) and sent me back the next day to a more powerful high definition US machine and were able to see a gestional sack forming measuring at about 5 weeks 4 days on Thursday, no yolk or heartbeat yet but said that it was normal because it was too early to see that yet....did more labs on firday which came back @ 5473 :happydance: and I am scheduled for another appt and US on Tuesday.... but not sure if they will want me to keep that or not based on labs :shrug: I will keep u updated tho... Please let me know how your appt goes amd good luck!!!!!!


----------



## josephine3

Hi everyone sorry about the lack of updates from me my laptop is broke!!! :(( argghhhh... will catch up with you all soon hoping pregnancy is treating you all well!!!

Im also thinking of starting this thread in 2nd and 3rd tri as well so when we move over there's a thread waiting for us!


----------



## likeaustralia

6 weeks today and definitely feeling some morning sickness! Not pleasant, but not unexpected either. I was at a holiday party over the weekend and suddenly felt dizzy/nauseated just standing around talking to people. I had to go sit down and have some cold water. I felt better, but it came on really quick and strong!

First prenatal appt is this Friday.. so looking forward to that.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Bug222

im doing ok... my nausea hit with a bang at 6 weeks too.. but has settle down a bit now (only puking once or twice a day now)... unfortunately im on modified bedrest right now awaiting a repeat u/s.. i had some bleeding and a lot of pain last week and found out I have two subchorionic bleeds.... so any prayers/positive thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## EMSchick22

prayers going up bug222!!!!:hugs:


----------



## rosabelle

thinking about you Bug xxxxx

i had my first round of bad nausea last night.. was awful... it wasnt to the point where i was sick but was pretty close.. 

i have my first scan on thursday so hanging out for that! :)


----------



## EMSchick22

We are going back tomorrow for our 3rd ultrasound already....pray for a healthy baby and maybe a early sneak peak of a heartbeat visible or audible :baby:


----------



## josephine3

EMS good luck at the scan! How come u are having so many if u dont mind me asking? Again im jealous of u all overseas seeming to have early scans. I wont get to see if things are ok till my 12 week scan :( everyone seems to have a scan or hcg test or something to reassure themselves with! I feel left out! 

Anyone else in my position?


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine - I don't think I'll have a scan for a while. My midwife practice only does them when medically necessary and/or at 18-20 weeks. It doesn't really bother me though. :shrug:

I think a lot of the women who are having early testing have either had multiple miscarriages or are under fertility treatments.


----------



## josephine3

Ah maybe its similar in oz to the uk then.. we have one at 12 weeks, one at 20 and i think maybe one at about 32 but i dont think thats for everyone...


----------



## rosabelle

i dont have a high chance of miscarriage but maybe because im with the specialist (even though it happened naturally) is why i get the 7 week scan? 
I am so excited! One more sleep!!


----------



## Bug222

Here in BC as long as there are no problems the first scan isn't usually until 20 weeks. Then they may or may not do one more depending again on of there are any complications.


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> Ah maybe its similar in oz to the uk then.. we have one at 12 weeks, one at 20 and i think maybe one at about 32 but i dont think thats for everyone...

I'm in the US. I think all doctors/midwives have their own ultrasound schedules here.


----------



## josephine3

Oh sorry i got confused - is it rosabelle who is in oz? Only one more sleep rosabelle ooh good luck!! how exciting!

Bug - sorry to be ignorant but where is Britsh Columbia?! I really dont know.. im useless at geography.. Im glad I dont have to wait till 20 weeks, gosh that is a long time...


----------



## Bug222

BC is the province on the West Coast of Canada


----------



## josephine3

Ah thanks.. how are things going with you now by the way bug? has the bleeding stopped? I hope so xx


----------



## Bug222

bleeding has stopped YAY!... but still getting a lot of pain. I have another ultrasound on Friday to see if the bleeds are going down or getting better.. so bedrest until then.


----------



## josephine3

Oh Im really pleased the bleeding has stopped :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Oh - the thread has been moved :( are we not allowed a 'group' or team in the different trimester sections?? no-one will find us!!!


----------



## ferens06

I didn't know about this group until you mentioned it in the other one, but I'm surely plenty will come over. Hi by the way :)

FANTASTIC to join you!xx


----------



## josephine3

wooohoo!! Hi ferens!! I put it in first tri so as it wasnt such a scary place for you ladies to turn up to but it seems to have been moved.. i suppose I can understand why, this is the groups section after all!


----------



## ferens06

It will still be found don't worry


----------



## josephine3

I didnt even know there was a pregnancy groups section!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Once ladies find their feet and start looking at the pregnancy forums they'll soon find us dont worry. This way we can stay on this thread through all 3 tris x


----------



## josephine3

yeah i suppose so im just grumpy lol... im blaming hormones.. :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

dont worry me too today. just found out i wont have my '12' week scan till after xmas when i'll be over 13 weeks. hubby found me crying at home! hugs x


----------



## wantanerd

glad to be here, the june babies thread hasn't been too welcoming.


----------



## josephine3

Aww, wantanerd stick with us lol!! I did pop into an august thread and the 'summer sunbeams' thread.. but everyone already knows each other it seems..i still felt like an outsider, so.. ta da! team 2012 all the way lol I cant believe its worked out so well for me.. I really wanted a baby when I was 25, and I wanted one in the yr 2012 both are coming true!!


----------



## EMSchick22

YAY!!! I just got home from my ultrasound and everything was perfect:happydance: We even got to see the heartbeat @ 6w1d!! I cant beleive it I am on cloud 9 :cloud9: and so in love already!! It finally felt real for me today!! My nurse was super awesome she had my hubby pushing buttons on the ultrasound machine so she could be super still so we even got to hear the heartbeat for a couple of seconds!!! It was amazing!!! We couldnt hear it long enough to get a rate because it was sooo tiny but still so amazing!!!! :wohoo: 

Our little peanut
 



Attached Files:







[email protected]
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wantanerd

I waited 2 years for this BFP and am so glad I will have a baby a month before I turn 28. It makes all the crap I went through over the past two years worth it. Now I am chomping at the bit to find out what the baby is. I might find out Thursday or I will definitely find out on Tuesday. I can't wait!


----------



## kitcatbaby

stalking here girls... can't wait to join you! hope it's soon.
lovely u.s pic EMS! how exciting that you got to hear the heartbeat so early. xx


----------



## likeaustralia

EMSchick22 said:


> YAY!!! I just got home from my ultrasound and everything was perfect:happydance: We even got to see the heartbeat @ 6w1d!! I cant beleive it I am on cloud 9 :cloud9: and so in love already!! It finally felt real for me today!! My nurse was super awesome she had my hubby pushing buttons on the ultrasound machine so she could be super still so we even got to hear the heartbeat for a couple of seconds!!! It was amazing!!! We couldnt hear it long enough to get a rate because it was sooo tiny but still so amazing!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Our little peanut

We are at exactly the same points in our pregnancies!! We should be bump buddies. :)


----------



## EMSchick22

likeaustralia said:


> EMSchick22 said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!! I just got home from my ultrasound and everything was perfect:happydance: We even got to see the heartbeat @ 6w1d!! I cant beleive it I am on cloud 9 :cloud9: and so in love already!! It finally felt real for me today!! My nurse was super awesome she had my hubby pushing buttons on the ultrasound machine so she could be super still so we even got to hear the heartbeat for a couple of seconds!!! It was amazing!!! We couldnt hear it long enough to get a rate because it was sooo tiny but still so amazing!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Our little peanut
> 
> We are at exactly the same points in our pregnancies!! We should be bump buddies. :)Click to expand...

I would love to be bump buddies!!!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

EMSchick22 said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMSchick22 said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!! I just got home from my ultrasound and everything was perfect:happydance: We even got to see the heartbeat @ 6w1d!! I cant beleive it I am on cloud 9 :cloud9: and so in love already!! It finally felt real for me today!! My nurse was super awesome she had my hubby pushing buttons on the ultrasound machine so she could be super still so we even got to hear the heartbeat for a couple of seconds!!! It was amazing!!! We couldnt hear it long enough to get a rate because it was sooo tiny but still so amazing!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Our little peanut
> 
> We are at exactly the same points in our pregnancies!! We should be bump buddies. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to be bump buddies!!!!!Click to expand...

I just added you to my siggy! Let's be sure to keep in touch. :hugs:


----------



## EMSchick22

Will do!!! Added you to mine as well:haha: I just saw that u got your bfp on 11/28....I got mine on 11/29 haha how funny!!! When is your first OB appt and will u get a scan on that date??


----------



## Bug222

awwwww EMS what a great scan pic.. so glad everything was so perfect!!! :happydance:


----------



## Peters Pooky

First ultrasound tomorrow ladies! I'm supposed to be 10 weeks today so should be interesting to hear what they say tomorrow AND will probably be able to hear the heartbeat!!!! SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## EMSchick22

Bug222 said:


> awwwww EMS what a great scan pic.. so glad everything was so perfect!!! :happydance:

Thank you Bug222!! We are so blessed!!!:happydance: How is everything going with u?? Did everything straighten out??


----------



## rosabelle

AWWW EMS!!! thats is so so so exciting! i have my first one tomorrow, will be 7 weeks exactly.. doctor says we will be looking real hard for two babies with my high levels!! i will just be happy with seeing even one little peanut! 

Jo: Yep im in Australia :)

Peters pooky: good luck tomorrow! cant wait to hear how it goes!!

AFM: i have had little waves of nausea but not enough to call it ms really.. other then the massive boobs and being exhausted i am still feeling pretty normal :)


----------



## ferens06

EMS- so lovely :) 

Good luck Pookey! Xx


----------



## likeaustralia

EMSchick22 said:


> Will do!!! Added you to mine as well:haha: I just saw that u got your bfp on 11/28....I got mine on 11/29 haha how funny!!! When is your first OB appt and will u get a scan on that date??

I've decided to see a midwife instead of an OB, although an OB is available for an emergency situation. Anyway, my first appt is on friday 12/16. I think it will just be to be to confirm (urine test probably) and discuss/plan future visits, so I'll know when my first scan will be then. :) How are you feeling? Any morning sickness? I've been nauseas the past 3 days and reeeallly tired!


----------



## josephine3

Lovin the scan pic EMS! I know I keep saying but Im so jealous of you all with the scans and blood tests lol!! Where are you from EMS? I find it really interesting to see how things work in other countries and the tests you get..


----------



## rosabelle

SCAN DAY!! YIPPEE! :):)
just over an hour till my first scan.. i am so nervous!


----------



## josephine3

Oooh rosabelle good luck!! another early scanner for me to be jealous of :haha:

I did have some good news today tho I used my other digi, has been just over a week since I took one and got 2-3... today I got 3+ !! yay! so thats my indicator of things going well as far as I know!!


----------



## ferens06

josephine3 said:


> Oooh rosabelle good luck!! another early scanner for me to be jealous of :haha:
> 
> I did have some good news today tho I used my other digi, has been just over a week since I took one and got 2-3... today I got 3+ !! yay! so thats my indicator of things going well as far as I know!!

Yay :happydance:

I'm going to do my first one on the 22nd when I get paid, I'll be 5weeks 5 days so I'm hoping for a nice result :dance: seen as my midwife appears to be ignoring me so I'll never get confirmation of my bfp lol.


----------



## josephine3

yeah I think you should get a nice result by then! check out what happened when i tried to take a pic tho if u need a laugh!! 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/826431-im-having-baby-cars.html


----------



## Bug222

OMG that is so cute!!!!!


----------



## EMSchick22

josephine3 said:


> Lovin the scan pic EMS! I know I keep saying but Im so jealous of you all with the scans and blood tests lol!! Where are you from EMS? I find it really interesting to see how things work in other countries and the tests you get..

I am from Tennessee.. Im not really sure why they are giving me so many scans to be honest...:shrug: The 1st one I had they thought I was 8 weeks when really I was only 5w and a couple days and they didnt see anything and then they drew labs to make sure my hcg was increasing like it should and it was over 2000 so you should be able to see a sack forming once your hcg reaches 1500.. so I think that is why they called me in for the 2nd one on a more powerful us machine it was high definition(which they were indeed able to see the sack measuring 5 weeks 2 days)... not 100% sure why I got the 3rd and I get to go back again this coming tuesday and have another one... this is my 1st pregnancy with no previous MC's.. I am thinking maybe it has something to do with my profession bc I work as an EMT (and a fairly tiny one at that I weigh about 116lbs) and I am constantly working crazy hours (24 hours on shift 48 hours off) and lifting heavy patients onto the stretcher and into the ambulance and so on.. so that is really the only thing I can come up with?? I havent had any problems:happydance: ( no pains, cramps, bleeding...just a tee tiny bit of spotting after intercourse one night but not really enough to really count and it was the same time AF was due and doc said completely normal) ... We have excellent insurance and I asked the nurse how they were going to bill it because I knew they wouldnt pay with me not having any problems or really any reason to have all these ultrasounds (explained I didnt mind I would be happy to pay out of pocket to know our little peanut was doing good but I was just curious) and she said they werent charging me for them they wouldnt start charging me until next week (7 weeks) unless maybe they got to see my pregnancy so early they just wanted to keep track of everything developing from the begining like some kind of educational study or something?? :shrug: 


**Sorry that was a lot of info!! :dohh:


----------



## EMSchick22

But the doctor said everything was progressing right on schedule, baby and mommy both looked 100% healthy :happydance:


** btw love the cars prego test!!! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Peters Pooky

First Ultrasound went well!!!! Saw and heard the heartbeat! Very strong at 165bpm! Bean was waving his little arm and everything!!!! EDD is July 20th :D


----------



## rosabelle

Congrats peters pooky! great to hear!!

Jo: that is hilarious!!!!

Well first scan was just awesome! everything is perfect.. only one in there so the high levels just mean its a healthy pregnancy :) 
Heart beat was at 144 and measuring 11mm so my EDD changed by one day to 01/08/2012 ... i am on cloud nine :)
here is a picture of my little blob :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC07866.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josephine3

Aww great stuff peterspooky and rosabelle!! glad you have healthy beans in there!! are u glad there#s only 1 rosabelle?

EMS - whats an EMT? Glad to hear you have no problems its a crazy amount of scans you are having tho for a low risk baby!! Im soooooo jealous!! 

glad you all had a giggle at the baby cars test - i thought it was pretty cute! hehe


----------



## EMSchick22

:happydance: Congrats to all the healthy scans!!! Everyones babies look absolutely beautiful!!! :happydance:

Jo- Emergency Medical Technician... I work on the ambulance doing patient care at an emergency medical service so we respond to both 911 calls and emergency and nonemergency transfers to other facilities.


----------



## likeaustralia

EMS - are they concerned about your lifting patients? Did they tell you when/if you had to stop or limit your lifting? I don't lift people, but I own a small business and there is always something that needs lifting/carrying/putting away, so I'm a bit worried about all of that.


----------



## EMSchick22

No my doctor told me that if I did it before I got pregnant I can do it while I am pregnant.. But I also chose him for my OB because he has worked with alot of women who work in EMS so he is use to it... One of my close friends who is a RN and flies with Medflight (an air ambulance- helicopter) used him an highly reccomended him. But when I asked him about lifting he said that he knows we have certain technics that we use when moving patients so its not like I am just dead lifting 300lbs and said it was 100% fine unless I started having some sort of complications and then we would address it from there.... So I would say you are prob ok if you are use to lifting but I wouldn't lift anything too heavy by yourself if you can avoid it but remember the farther along you get the more it throws your balance off... I would prob double check with your doctor tho and see how they feel about it because every doctor is so different...(hope this helped)


----------



## likeaustralia

That's a relief. I had always heard that pregnant women weren't supposed to lift anything over 10lbs! I will have a shipment coming of several 40lb boxes next week. I think I'll probably still have someone help, but it's good to know I'm not taking any unnecessary risks if I end up having to move them around on my own. :)


----------



## EMSchick22

some doctors are very funny about it, like my sisters doctor told her immediately that she couldnt lift over 15 lbs but then my doctor said I was fine unless I started having problems :shrug: who knows everyone is so different LOL


----------



## EMSchick22

How have you been feeling??


----------



## likeaustralia

Pretty good, not too much nausea today at all. I have a feeling being in the car really makes it worse and as I've been working from home all day today, I haven't had to deal with it! I get it if I bend over -- like I pulled a load of laundry out of the dryer and was bending over to fold it and felt a bit pukey. It seems to more or less go away on its own though. My first midwife appt is tomorrow at 9, so I'll report back again after that. :) How about you?


----------



## josephine3

Wow what an interesting job EMS! I have also been worried abut lifting - but Im worried about everything at the moment!! I havent been lifting my usual amount at work - try and get someone else to help out espeically once they know you are pregnant, its not worth the risk..


----------



## rosabelle

Jo: i am just happy the one thats in there is doing good so far :)
I think it would be cool to have twins but its so much work that im kinda relieved its one :) 
how are you doing ?


----------



## Bug222

Glad your scans went well Peters Pooky and rosabelle!!! 

EMS- I am an ICU RN so we do a lot of lifting too... that's the main reason I am off right now. Are you nauseated at all right now.. my biggest dread when I go back is that I will have to do a code 3 transfer.. they make me feel sick at the best of times.. couldn't imagine doing it now!! Does it affect you at all??

I had my first prenatal appt today and have my follow up u/s tomorrow.


----------



## jmandrews

Hey ladies! hope everyone is doing well... i havent had a chance to get all the way caught up yet...
I have had one crazy eventful week! my DH's grandpa died on sunday and i am feeling so grateful we told him we were expecting early on. Then my twin sister found out she is moving to north carolina tomorrow (where her husband is based for the navy) it was very last minute ive spent my whole life with her. So this weekend ill be saying goodbye to my sister and going to a funeral, as well as a college graduation party, and a christmas party... then its my first Dr.'s appointment on monday!!! wow hope i survive this weekend.

I just started feeling a bit nauseas yesterday and a little today... i am so nervous of getting sick. Has anyone else experience sharp pains running from their lower back through their hip and down their leg? I get this every once and awhile... and its so painful i can walk or stand. i just wonder if its because my body is going through so many changes. Anyway i hope everyone had a great week! yay 8 weeks tomorrow! can't wait for my scan monday!


----------



## josephine3

Wow what a busy weekend jmandrews! sorry to hear about your partners grandad. 

rosabelle I think Im ok.. I have a sickness bug tho.. couldnt sleep last night had terrible stomach pains and was terrified i was going to wake up to bleedig... instead I woke up about 10 times to puke :( not nice.. i cant keep anything down :(


----------



## Peters Pooky

josephine3 said:


> Wow what a busy weekend jmandrews! sorry to hear about your partners grandad.
> 
> rosabelle I think Im ok.. I have a sickness bug tho.. couldnt sleep last night had terrible stomach pains and was terrified i was going to wake up to bleedig... instead I woke up about 10 times to puke :( not nice.. i cant keep anything down :(

Jo: I had this on Saturday! It went away pretty quick though... But goodness was it horrible!


----------



## Bug222

jmandrews- sounds like sciatica pain.. i get it a lot (did before I was pregnant too)


----------



## likeaustralia

I had my first prenatal appointment today. It was pretty uneventful, they just did a urine test to confirm and then we talked about all the tests/appointments coming up. Also, since there is a discrepancy between my LMP date and my ovulation date (ovulated on day 19 instead of the standard 14) in terms of an EDD, I am getting a dating sonogram next Thursday! 

I also ALWAYS have high blood pressure at any sort of doctor's appointment, so I have to have a blood test and 24hr urine test next week. Boo. But at least they can rule out any issues that may or may not be associated with my high BP. I'm 99% sure it's just stress/anxiety as I've checked my BP at home for years and it's always normal.


----------



## EMSchick22

Bug222 said:


> Glad your scans went well Peters Pooky and rosabelle!!!
> 
> EMS- I am an ICU RN so we do a lot of lifting too... that's the main reason I am off right now. Are you nauseated at all right now.. my biggest dread when I go back is that I will have to do a code 3 transfer.. they make me feel sick at the best of times.. couldn't imagine doing it now!! Does it affect you at all??
> 
> I had my first prenatal appt today and have my follow up u/s tomorrow.

I have been blessed sofar :happydance: I havent had any MS or nausea yet just one incident on the truck where I was in the back of the ambulance doing a transfer and working on my report on the computer and my patient had what I like to call a "code brown" :haha: not sure if it was a gaint fart or some poop but the combination of the smell and heat was not pleasant I was gaggin and gaggin and could hear my partner who was driving cracking up it was miserable LOL but I made it through it and havent had any incident since my partner was the best tho as soon as we got finished he took me for a sprite :thumbup: haha got to love him!!


----------



## EMSchick22

likeaustralia said:


> I had my first prenatal appointment today. It was pretty uneventful, they just did a urine test to confirm and then we talked about all the tests/appointments coming up. Also, since there is a discrepancy between my LMP date and my ovulation date (ovulated on day 19 instead of the standard 14) in terms of an EDD, I am getting a dating sonogram next Thursday!
> 
> I also ALWAYS have high blood pressure at any sort of doctor's appointment, so I have to have a blood test and 24hr urine test next week. Boo. But at least they can rule out any issues that may or may not be associated with my high BP. I'm 99% sure it's just stress/anxiety as I've checked my BP at home for years and it's always normal.

Glad your appt went well :hugs: And sounds like you have a good docotor and they are ontop of everything :thumbup: Hope all your test go well and post pics of ur scan!!!! Good luck!!!! :flower:


----------



## likeaustralia

Forgot to mention, I was offered cystic fibrosis screening and down syndrome screening. I have to decide by my next appointment in January (not next week's sonogram appt). Anyone had or planning to have these? What helped you make your decision?


----------



## josephine3

hmm i dont think we get the cystic fibrosis one here, but we do get the downs one.. i see no harm in it as its just a scan that tells you if you are high or low risk.. i wouldnt bother with the amniocentesis as there's a risk of mc. xx


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> hmm i dont think we get the cystic fibrosis one here, but we do get the downs one.. i see no harm in it as its just a scan that tells you if you are high or low risk.. i wouldnt bother with the amniocentesis as there's a risk of mc. xx

Neither are amnio. Both are mother's blood tests and the downs one also has an ultrasound part to it. The amnio would be an optional followup if the first part of the test comes up high risk. I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet. :shrug:


----------



## josephine3

I think I will have them - but if it comes up high risk I wont have the follow up amnio


----------



## ferens06

I think I'll need the cystic fibrosis one as it runs in my family xx


----------



## josephine3

Also likeaustralie - i dont think i ov'd until day 20 this cycle so when i worked it out that way I lost like a week :dohh: was annoying... are ur tickers set from your lmp? I changed mine to my ov date.. x


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> Also likeaustralie - i dont think i ov'd until day 20 this cycle so when i worked it out that way I lost like a week :dohh: was annoying... are ur tickers set from your lmp? I changed mine to my ov date.. x

Mine are based on my ov date. I guess I'll know better next week!


----------



## likeaustralia

ferens06 said:


> I think I'll need the cystic fibrosis one as it runs in my family xx

So, not to be insensitive or anything, but this is something I would likely know, right.. just because of what it does to a person? Like, a family member wouldn't be able to hide it or not know about it themselves, right? I don't want to go asking around just yet since we haven't told anyone, but I'd like to start deciding what tests I want...


----------



## josephine3

If you based your tickers on ov date i doubt you will change dates that much! :thumbup:

would it affect you feelings about the pregnancy if the tests came back high risk?


----------



## ferens06

likeaustralia said:


> ferens06 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll need the cystic fibrosis one as it runs in my family xx
> 
> So, not to be insensitive or anything, but this is something I would likely know, right.. just because of what it does to a person? Like, a family member wouldn't be able to hide it or not know about it themselves, right? I don't want to go asking around just yet since we haven't told anyone, but I'd like to start deciding what tests I want...Click to expand...

Well, it depends. You can be a carrier, like I suspect I probably am- but don't have it because all I do is carry the gene. 

The reason I know is because two of my cousins are ill with it. One has had a lung transplant and is well for now, and the other... well we don't know what will happen to him. You can't have cystic fibrosis and people in your family not notice, no. It's a very serious illness and life spans are very uncertain. Plus those suffering are in and out of hospital regularly for therapy.

It is a terrible and sad disease, and sees some people these days die in their 20s... but technology is getting better and they're developing good medicines and treatment.

Luckily, it would be pretty unlucky to meet someone else with the CF gene and be a carrier yourself. But of course, it does happen.


----------



## likeaustralia

ferens06 said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ferens06 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll need the cystic fibrosis one as it runs in my family xx
> 
> So, not to be insensitive or anything, but this is something I would likely know, right.. just because of what it does to a person? Like, a family member wouldn't be able to hide it or not know about it themselves, right? I don't want to go asking around just yet since we haven't told anyone, but I'd like to start deciding what tests I want...Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it depends. You can be a carrier, like I suspect I probably am- but don't have it because all I do is carry the gene.
> 
> The reason I know is because two of my cousins are ill with it. One has had a lung transplant and is well for now, and the other... well we don't know what will happen to him. You can't have cystic fibrosis and people in your family not notice, no. It's a very serious illness and life spans are very uncertain. Plus those suffering are in and out of hospital regularly for therapy.
> 
> It is a terrible and sad disease, and sees some people these days die in their 20s... but technology is getting better.
> 
> Luckily, it would be pretty unlucky to meet someone else with the CF gene and be a carrier yourself. But of course, it does happen.Click to expand...

Thanks, ferens. I really appreciate you sharing that information. I really truly wish you the best with your pregnancy. :)


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> If you based your tickers on ov date i doubt you will change dates that much! :thumbup:
> 
> *would it affect you feelings about the pregnancy if the tests came back high risk?*

No, probably not, but I'd like to be prepared.. find the right doctors, learn about treatments, etc.


----------



## wantanerd

Yet another crap doctor!!!!!! This time hubby was with me and I haven't seen him so pissed. This doctor bullied me, guilt tripped me, wouldn't measure the baby and insisted I was only 14 weeks 4 days when I haven't been measured since 7 weeks and I was measuring one day behind. How do I go a week behind when I haven't been measured?????????

Then she accused me of risking my baby's life! She played the I know better because I am a doctor card and wouldn't even listen. She accused me of only looking at forum posts when I researched staying on metformin when I looked at medical journals! She then told me the New England Journal of Medicine wasn't a real medical journal. I was treated horribly and was not even listened to. She wouldn't even print me out an ultrasound pic of the baby!

There was no point in fighting with her and once she was done, hubby grabbed a comment card right in front of her. We left the room and he immediately said you are never seeing this doctor again. Its pretty bad if my husband gets angry.

So I am doing the three hour glucose test Monday just to shut the doctor up. I am going to try to talk to the patient advocate and see if they will let me switch to civilian doctors. One thing is for sure, I am NOT giving birth at the army hospital.

Rescheduled u/s next week for Thursday just to be on the safe side with size. (there is no way in hell I am only 14 weeks right now). Thursday next week puts me at 16w 4d by lmp or 16w2d by ovulation date.


----------



## ferens06

wantanerd said:


> Yet another crap doctor!!!!!! This time hubby was with me and I haven't seen him so pissed. This doctor bullied me, guilt tripped me, wouldn't measure the baby and insisted I was only 14 weeks 4 days when I haven't been measured since 7 weeks and I was measuring one day behind. How do I go a week behind when I haven't been measured?????????
> 
> Then she accused me of risking my baby's life! She played the I know better because I am a doctor card and wouldn't even listen. She accused me of only looking at forum posts when I researched staying on metformin when I looked at medical journals! She then told me the New England Journal of Medicine wasn't a real medical journal. I was treated horribly and was not even listened to. She wouldn't even print me out an ultrasound pic of the baby!
> 
> There was no point in fighting with her and once she was done, hubby grabbed a comment card right in front of her. We left the room and he immediately said you are never seeing this doctor again. Its pretty bad if my husband gets angry.
> 
> So I am doing the three hour glucose test Monday just to shut the doctor up. I am going to try to talk to the patient advocate and see if they will let me switch to civilian doctors. One thing is for sure, I am NOT giving birth at the army hospital.
> 
> Rescheduled u/s next week for Thursday just to be on the safe side with size. (there is no way in hell I am only 14 weeks right now). Thursday next week puts me at 16w 4d by lmp or 16w2d by ovulation date.


Wow :growlmad: sorry you had such a bad experience, was a b*tch she sounds! :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Sorry about your bad docs experience wantanerd!!


----------



## jmandrews

wow i would def switch doctors. She should be making her patient feel comfortable not bullying you. Geez! whats wrong with people.


----------



## jmandrews

got to see my little bean this morning! So cute! Everything look good. Strong heart beat at 173bpm and could see the little brain developing. Still due july 27th So excited! i love my little baby so much already!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EMSchick22

Beautiful scan pic!!! We get to see our little peanut again tomorrow @ 1:00 --so excited!!!:happydance:


----------



## EMSchick22

anyone have a bump yet that they want to share??


----------



## josephine3

afraid not! ooh so fun that you get to see your bean again!! and again Im jealous lol x


----------



## likeaustralia

Well, 7 weeks today and counting down until I get my first ultrasound on Thursday! Can't wait!


----------



## josephine3

another one with an early ultrasound!!! I have to wait till 12 weeks :(


----------



## likeaustralia

jo - they scheduled it to verify my EDD. I told her I ov'ed on day 19 and they want to make sure that's correct, because it's a big enough difference from the "standard" that it could change my EDD if I actually did ov/conceive then. If I didn't have that "issue," I wouldn't have a scheduled u/s until 18-20 weeks!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I had my 12 week scan today!! It was amazing I am so in love! I haven't stopped smiling since  

It's worth the wait jo you'll be overwhelmed x


----------



## josephine3

awww thats great mrs w!!! 

likeaustralia - i have almost the exact same thing - think i ov'd on day 20!

why not until 18-20 weeks? dont they have the 12 weeks anomaly / downs check scan?


----------



## Bug222

awwww jmandrews what a cute little critter!!!! here is 9 + 6.. still waiting for an appt with my Dr to find out if there are still bleeds or not but at least baby is doing well- Heart rate of 162.
 



Attached Files:







KORBUTT 0001.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jmandrews

Bug222 said:


> awwww jmandrews what a cute little critter!!!! here is 9 + 6.. still waiting for an appt with my Dr to find out if there are still bleeds or not but at least baby is doing well- Heart rate of 162.

aww you have a little peanut too! :) so precious! hope everything is ok... aww good heart rate! do you have any feelings on whether you are having a boy or girl? i think im having a boy.:baby:


----------



## Bug222

I have no idea... some days I am convinced boy then other days am convinced girl!


----------



## jmandrews

Bug222 said:


> I have no idea... some days I am convinced boy then other days am convinced girl!

haha yeah i mean it is a 50/50 chance. have you ever done the pencil, needle and thread test? it supposed to tell you how many children you will have and the gender of each. You put a piece of thread through the needle and put the needle in the center of the eraser of a number 2 pencil. someone holds thread of the pencil very still over your wrist (with the inside of your wrist facing up) and if the pencil swings up your arm that means boy if it swings across your arm that means girl. It will circle between each child. and if it swings diagonal it means twins. Mine was boy, circled, girl, circled, boy... then it just stopped moving. Everyone tells me it is always right. I have done it 3 times and its been the same every time. 
Also my twin sister had a dream last night that i found out i was having a baby boy. haha so im thinking boy for sure. :) 
It was fun to see what the test had to say haha


----------



## wantanerd

I am three days away from finding out and I am switching every few hours as to what I think the baby is. We have a 3-d ultrasound scheduled for thursday and I hope the baby cooperates! I want to be able to tell everyone on Christmas Day what we are having!


----------



## rosabelle

i am thinking im having a boy.. all the family thinks girl ... 
but then i guess that does change every few days.. i cant wait to find out!!


----------



## likeaustralia

wantanerd said:


> I am three days away from finding out and I am switching every few hours as to what I think the baby is. We have a 3-d ultrasound scheduled for thursday and I hope the baby cooperates! I want to be able to tell everyone on Christmas Day what we are having!

I can't believe you're 16 weeks already! I remember reading when you got your BFP and feeling like it was soooo never going to happen for me, but look at us both on this same thread! :) As for me, I have no inclination either way. DH had a dream it was a boy the other night... he sometimes talks in his sleep and I heard him say, "oh!... thanks for the little boy scout!!!"


----------



## wantanerd

I still can't believe it some days! I can't wait till the baby kicks in a few weeks and then it will be hard to forget I am pregnant. I am showing a little bit but I should start showing big time in 2-4 weeks. 

So far the second trimester has gone a lot faster than the first trimester which has been nice. I felt like I was in the first trimester forever!


----------



## jmandrews

You can find out the gender at 16 weeks!!!?? I'm so jealous


----------



## wantanerd

4-d ultrasound. We are paying to know before Christmas or it would be at my 20 week scan. But I MUST KNOW!!!! Plus its part of the xmas presents to the parents to let them know what we are having.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw that's so awesome!!! Let us know asap! :) that's so exciting!


----------



## likeaustralia

Just had my dating sonogram - measured in at 7w1d with a margin of error of 3 days, so it's right on target with my charting dates. Also, we got to see the heartbeat!


----------



## jmandrews

yay congrats!!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

So we went to the ultrasound and its a boy! He was sleeping and as soon as the tech woke him up, he uncurled and its a boy! The 3-d could have been better if he wasn't hiding in his placenta but just knowing what we are having made it all worth it!!!
 



Attached Files:







Gir 16 weeks 009.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7









Gir 16 weeks 030.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bug222

awww congrats!!! Beautiful scan photos!!!


----------



## ferens06

Congratulations!xx


----------



## jmandrews

CONGRATS! sweet baby boy :)


----------



## EMSchick22

Well girls I just haven't had the heart to get back on here until today.. We found out on Tuesday that our precious little baby was no longer with us :cry: The baby stopped growing around 6 weeks 2 days and no heartbeat was present on the ultrasound....We are devestated....doctor told us that something just prob wasnt forming right with the baby...maybe a spinal, heart, or brain defect.. I am so hurt, scared and at a loss for words, but I guess I would rather have this hurt now than for my baby to have ever had to feel one ounce of pain... I had a D&C done on Wednesday and my doctor said we shouldnt have any complications in the future he thinks it was just a fluke thing and shouldnt happen again...but still extremely nervous and sad and really not sure where to go at this point...Im sure once he clears me we will begin trying again only this time with one angel on our side looking over us..... :angel:


----------



## jmandrews

I am soo soo sorry for your loss EMS :( i hope you find peace soon and are able to start trying for another precious little one. You def. have an angel looking over you. Keep in touch.


----------



## Bug222

Oh EMS I am so very sorry for your loss. Take comfort in each other and know your little angel is watching over you. :hugs:


----------



## likeaustralia

Oh no! I'm so so sorry EMS!! I wish you a speedy recovery and send you lots and lots of :hugs:!


----------



## ferens06

So sorry EMS :( :hugs:


----------



## wantanerd

:hugs:So sorry EMS:hugs::cry:


----------



## kitcatbaby

<3 ems! Sleep tight angel... so sorry! Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

So sorry ems. Sending big hugs and prayers to you at this time. X x


----------



## josephine3

Oh what sad news. Sorry EMS :hugs: lots of love to you xx


----------



## likeaustralia

Well, we told my in-laws last night after xmas dinner. They were excited. My brother-in-law's wife asked if we were "Trying" or if it "just happened." I just kind of ignored her and changed the subject. Super awkward. I didn't really want to talk about our sex life at the christmas table! Anyone else get odd questions when they announced their news?


----------



## wantanerd

We didn't tell DH's parents we had been trying or seeing a fertility specialist so we caught them off guard when we announced to them. They asked if this was a surprise and the hubby said something along the lines of nothing is a surprise with fertility treatment. His parents knew before I had PCOS and it would pretty much be inevitable we would have to use some sort of fertility but they seemed to be blind sided that we kept TTC a secret from them for two years. 
But since the inlaws and I don't get along too well, they didn't need to be kept in the loop about what was happening. They seem to be getting somewhat excited now that we told them it is a boy but I doubt I will get any closer to them.


----------



## jmandrews

We told the rest of our family and friends Christmas night :) everyone was so so excited!!! But this morning my DH's uncle said "aren't ur boobs supposed to get bigger when ur pregnant?" I was WTF!!! I was so embarrassed and didn't know what to say. DH didn't stick up for me and went on by joking about it. I was so mad!


----------



## rosabelle

I am so sorry EMS, i cant imagine being in your shoes at the moment. 
thinking of you xx


----------



## likeaustralia

Ugh. I just have to vent. Because I get really nervous at the doctors, my blood pressure ALWAYS goes up there. As a result, I had to do a 24 hour urine test and a follow up blood test last week Thursday and Friday to look for signs of pre-eclampsia. I hadn't heard from them, so I figured it was a good sign because they said they'd only call if there was an issue. Well, today, I get a call and they leave a message. I call back, worried. It turns out they FORGOT TO SEND MY F*CKING SAMPLE TO THE LAB. So, NOW, I have to redo the 24 hour urine test AND get my blood drawn again. For someone who gets anxiety about the doctors, this is making it 100x worse. I can't handle this. I really, really, REALLY hate dealing with doctors.


----------



## wantanerd

likeaustralia said:


> Ugh. I just have to vent. Because I get really nervous at the doctors, my blood pressure ALWAYS goes up there. As a result, I had to do a 24 hour urine test and a follow up blood test last week Thursday and Friday to look for signs of pre-eclampsia. I hadn't heard from them, so I figured it was a good sign because they said they'd only call if there was an issue. Well, today, I get a call and they leave a message. I call back, worried. It turns out they FORGOT TO SEND MY F*CKING SAMPLE TO THE LAB. So, NOW, I have to redo the 24 hour urine test AND get my blood drawn again. For someone who gets anxiety about the doctors, this is making it 100x worse. I can't handle this. I really, really, REALLY hate dealing with doctors.

I have your same problem. My blood pressure/ pulse is always up there when I go to doctors especially new ones and the moment they mention needles, I freak out. But for blood work they prescribe me Emla cream. put it on an hour before the blood draw and you feel nothing. It was a real life saver during my recent 3 hour glucose test where they draw your blood 4 times.


----------



## likeaustralia

wantanerd said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. I just have to vent. Because I get really nervous at the doctors, my blood pressure ALWAYS goes up there. As a result, I had to do a 24 hour urine test and a follow up blood test last week Thursday and Friday to look for signs of pre-eclampsia. I hadn't heard from them, so I figured it was a good sign because they said they'd only call if there was an issue. Well, today, I get a call and they leave a message. I call back, worried. It turns out they FORGOT TO SEND MY F*CKING SAMPLE TO THE LAB. So, NOW, I have to redo the 24 hour urine test AND get my blood drawn again. For someone who gets anxiety about the doctors, this is making it 100x worse. I can't handle this. I really, really, REALLY hate dealing with doctors.
> 
> I have your same problem. My blood pressure/ pulse is always up there when I go to doctors especially new ones and the moment they mention needles, I freak out. But for blood work they prescribe me Emla cream. put it on an hour before the blood draw and you feel nothing. It was a real life saver during my recent 3 hour glucose test where they draw your blood 4 times.Click to expand...

It's not needles for me. Yeah, the pain is... painful, but it doesn't scare me or freak me out internally. It's just being at a doctors office that raises my anxiety level. I'm usually a pretty calm, level-headed person, but at the doctors I get crazy nervous. Sigh.


----------



## wantanerd

Its not needles for me either, its the pain, hence the emla cream.


----------



## josephine3

jmandrews said:


> We told the rest of our family and friends Christmas night :) everyone was so so excited!!! But this morning my DH's uncle said "aren't ur boobs supposed to get bigger when ur pregnant?" I was WTF!!! I was so embarrassed and didn't know what to say. DH didn't stick up for me and went on by joking about it. I was so mad!

What a strange thing to say!! How odd!! :wacko:


----------



## Peters Pooky

Ladies I'm moving to second Tri soon! Are we starting this thread over there too?


----------



## josephine3

Its now in the 'pregnancy groups' section - you may not have noticed cos you have the link! I started one in each tri section but someone moved it :shrug:


----------



## Peters Pooky

Yay! So I can stay here? lol


----------



## rosabelle

haha! peters pooky i think we should all just hang around here :)
makes it so much easier to keep track of how everyone is going..


----------



## jmandrews

josephine3 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> We told the rest of our family and friends Christmas night :) everyone was so so excited!!! But this morning my DH's uncle said "aren't ur boobs supposed to get bigger when ur pregnant?" I was WTF!!! I was so embarrassed and didn't know what to say. DH didn't stick up for me and went on by joking about it. I was so mad!
> 
> What a strange thing to say!! How odd!! :wacko:Click to expand...

i know! super awkward!


----------



## jmandrews

had real ms tonight! yuk! that was not fun! hope this doesnt become a routine. i feel so sorry for those who have had ms for weeks! i dont know how you handle it. thinking of you all.


----------



## josephine3

Peters Pooky said:


> Yay! So I can stay here? lol

Yup!! We can stay here all the way!! I suppose I should try and get some due dates up on the front page really... I've just been too lazy! Right then lets have a few and I'll do my best to get em up...

P.s. yay im a blueberry!!! hehe I've wanted to be one for soooo long!


----------



## Bug222

July 14th for me :)


----------



## wantanerd

June 3rd for me =)


----------



## Peters Pooky

New EDD from my OB is July 15th :)


----------



## rosabelle

1st August for me! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

5th July for me x x


----------



## jmandrews

July 27 :)


----------



## likeaustralia

FertilityFriend says 8/6 and MW said 8/8 (with a margin of error of 3 days), so I've been sticking with 8/6 as I'm pretty sure I know when we conceived.


----------



## josephine3

so is that the 6th of august or the 8th june? sorry I get confused with american dates!! if its 6th aug we would say 6/8/12


----------



## wantanerd

August. we go m/d/y


----------



## Amethyste

Hi, i was the firsts bfp in the last thread and i love coming back and seeing all those bfp on the list (very happy for you josephine3). I think it is a great idea to make another thread !! So i am due on the 13th of feb and we are expecting a little girl !! I passed the message on the third trimester for those who were on the team !!


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> so is that the 6th of august or the 8th june? sorry I get confused with american dates!! if its 6th aug we would say 6/8/12

August, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## armywife11

Finally found you.....

EDD September 5th. Calling doctor in the morn to schedule first appointment.


----------



## armywife11

Ugh with leap year plus the fact that I have a 31 day cycle my date is probably off but until the doctor says differently I am just using this date. Besides it will get me an appointment sooner than later.


----------



## armywife11

First doctors appointment today... and morning sickness started today. Perfect timing.


----------



## armywife11

First OB appointment tomorrow!! Due date still set at Sept 5th.


----------



## jmandrews

yay congrats armywife!!!! great news! 

I had my second appointment today with the nurse practitioner. Heard the heart again. this time it was in the 160s which is very good. i love hearing it. its amazing! I had my blood drawn and it drained me. I am super sleepy. My next appointment is next week with my Doctor. I can't wait! I hope to schedule my appointment to find out the gender. I think it will be late feb or early march. Anyway i hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the new year! yay for 2012 babies!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hi ladies :hi: im coming to join:happydance:

i got my :bfp: yesterday. its super super early and im extremely nervous. so i cant even be happy yet. i didnt even know you could get a + this early. but i will b seeing my doctor tomorrow for a u/s test. then once confirmed im off to the ob.


----------



## armywife11

READY4OURBABY said:


> hi ladies :hi: im coming to join:happydance:
> 
> i got my :bfp: yesterday. its super super early and im extremely nervous. so i cant even be happy yet. i didnt even know you could get a + this early. but i will b seeing my doctor tomorrow for a u/s test. then once confirmed im off to the ob.

congrats how far do you think/know you are?


----------



## armywife11

went great first ultrasound will be at 10 weeks 2-9


----------



## Bug222

congrats and welcome armywife and ready4!!!!!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

army~ thanks...im 3w 3d if i calculated right. edd september 16th. even the nurse at my dr said that was early. but they said they would have my results today/tomorrow. i should be going to the ob next week for blood work. if everything stays on track.


----------



## Sunnie1984

Can I join in?

I'm 4 weeks and 5 days. EDD September 8th 2012.

This feels really surreal!

xxx


----------



## jmandrews

HI!! Welcome Sunny!!! 

yay last day as a prune!!!! hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Bug222

happy lime day jmandrews!!!!


----------



## josephine3

Lol happy lime day... Im a raspberry now!! woohoo!! welcome ready4baby will update the front page! Hi sunnie1984!


----------



## Mrs W 11

It's sad how exciting it is when the fruit changes isn't it!! I'm a lemon this week!! X


----------



## josephine3

yeah I get really excited lol. It makes it go faster too!


----------



## rosabelle

welcome and congrats to the newbies!!!!

i am counting down to my 12 week scan next week!! soo friggen excited! hehe

oh and a prune.. how cute! haha


----------



## wantanerd

I know mine doesnt show but I am a Mango this week!!!! So inbetween week 20-21 babies will grow FOUR INCHES according to the tickers!! This week the baby is 6.5 inches by week 21, he will be 10.5 inches!!! thats a lot of growing! Now I am eagerly awaiting week 21 and hoping when he is that big, I will feel more than flutters.


----------



## armywife11

Excited that I am close to being a pea!!! :)


----------



## Looneycarter

:waves: hey ladies I'm new to the thread my edd is september 15


----------



## josephine3

Hi looney you found us wooohooo!!!


----------



## armywife11

Welcome to the board...!!


----------



## armywife11

New symptom today... HORRIBLE GAS! I want to burp so bad I cannot stand it! UGH! I have been doing everything they said but apparently my body has decided to revolt! All we have is regular tums and they make me gag.. kinda afraid to take them cause I don't want to throw up.


----------



## wantanerd

19 week appt tomorrow and will then schedule the anatomy scan. Hoping this doctor is better than the previous two. So I am a little nervous thanks to my previous two idiot doctors. Hoping tomorrow goes well and my anatomy scan comes early next week.


----------



## jmandrews

yay! i only have two more weeks left in the 1st tri!!! I had a doctor appointment today. Today was the first time ive seen my doctor. I love my doctor she is awesome. Heart the heart again. it was in the 160s :) i love that part. We schedule our next ultrasound to find out the gender for March 8! I am so excited and can hardly wait! my baby bump is growing and really starting to stick out :)


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> yay! i only have two more weeks left in the 1st tri!!! I had a doctor appointment today. Today was the first time ive seen my doctor. I love my doctor she is awesome. Heart the heart again. it was in the 160s :) i love that part. We schedule our next ultrasound to find out the gender for March 8! I am so excited and can hardly wait! my baby bump is growing and really starting to stick out :)


Thats exciting! Glad you like your doctor. 

I don't get to see our baby till I am 10 weeks! I am hating this waiting game. I called yesterday to try and get in sooner and they bumped me up to an earlier hour...


----------



## josephine3

great for your good news updates ladies!! I thought that 1st tri finished at 12 weeks tho??!!


----------



## wantanerd

It depends who you ask josephine. I considered myself in the second trimester at the start of week 13. But most docs over in the US vary from 13-14 weeks being the start of the second trimester. 

So I finally found a doctor I liked who listened to me and sorted out my due date which is officially June 7th. My 20 week ultrasound is next week but I got to see the baby today. He looks great and everything seems to be on schedule.


----------



## armywife11

wantanerd said:


> It depends who you ask josephine. I considered myself in the second trimester at the start of week 13. But most docs over in the US vary from 13-14 weeks being the start of the second trimester.
> 
> So I finally found a doctor I liked who listened to me and sorted out my due date which is officially June 7th. My 20 week ultrasound is next week but I got to see the baby today. He looks great and everything seems to be on schedule.

this is soooooo confusing! I am just going off what my pregnancy day by day book says. :book: lol


----------



## wantanerd

I considered myself in the second trimester at 13 weeks since thats what the pregnancy due date ticker told me and I was ready to declare myself out of the first trimester. I am happy I am reaching the next milestone next week. I will be halfway through on Thursday thanks to my new due date. 

The baby kicks during the day now and I know its a kick finally. I don't write these off as gas. Its a pretty cool feeling and lets me know everything is all right. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## jmandrews

oh wow i had no idea there was difference between weeks for entering the second tri. this is so confusing... haha i just asked my friend and she said 13 weeks is considered the 2nd tri so ill go with that :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Fertility friend says the 2nd tri starts in the 13th week, which is 12w0d - 12w6d. (confusing, I know!) I'm just happy to be a lime today. :)


----------



## josephine3

Wow a lime seems massive compared to my olive! guess my lil one has a lot of growing to do in the next couple of weeks! 

An update from me - I've had my first midwife appt and she is considering me 10 weeks based on my LMP, however im pretty sure I didnt concieve till cd 21 so I am basing my dates a week behind hers! uness I ov'd way way early I dont see thier dates being right lol. I have gotta wait for a letter to tell me when my scan is - i cant wait!! I also got to wait to have my bloods done as I have to go to my chosen hospital for them as its out of the catchment area that the midwife can send them to. more waiting!!


----------



## rosabelle

Hi ladies! havent been on much lately, time is just flying by!
i have my 12 week scan on thursday and i am soo nervous! i am hoping everything is going smoothly :)
i finally have a noticeable hard little bump! yay!


----------



## likeaustralia

Feeling soooooo sick today. I vomited up saltine crackers this morning! Not fun. Trying to keep down some cheerios and sucking on a lollipop now...


----------



## armywife11

About 3 4 days ago was officially week 6 for me based on OV and my MS kicked in bad. So ill and its horrible. I haven't puked much which I am glad for but feeling like I want to is just as bad. 

likeaustralia hope you feel better!


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks armywife. This is the worst it has been for me. Usually if I eat a few crackers before getting out of bed, I'm perfectly fine for the rest of the day. Today though, I think i rushed it and didn't allow myself enough time to digest.. and they all came back up again. Blargh! I think I've been really lucky so far. I really feel for you ladies that are going through this every day for weeks!!


----------



## wantanerd

I was told to consume a ton of water (I drink over 75 ounces a day) and eat a little protein to reduce MS. I think the water really helped me to keep Ms away.


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks wantanerd. I try to drink 64oz of water a day, but may have slacked some in that department over the long weekend. It's easier to do when I have the water bottle in front of me at work. I'm drinking some now!


----------



## Bug222

I think my DH jixed me yesterday.... he commented that he hadn't seen be vomit in a couple of days... of course a couple hours later.. back came dinner!!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

my edd is sept 25th <3


----------



## josephine3

Hi antsy great to see you here!! :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

aw Bug i hope you feel better soon!!!

i hadn't realized that im in my 13th week. lol this is so confusing. only 3 days and ill be in the 2nd tri! yay! Made my first baby purchase yesterday. Bought my stroller for 30% off! couldn't pass that deal up. :) hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## armywife11

Check it out girls.... BLUEBERRY DAY!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

20 week scan tomorrow. The bright side, I get to stare at my son while the ultrasound is going on. On the downside, I have the normal worries about everything being ok. I didn't opt for the genetic screening knowing there was a lot of false positives with the test and my decisions would stay the same. 
I just want to hear everything is progressing normally. I think everything is. I had an ultrasound on Friday and the doc said the fluid was good, the heartbeat was strong and I have been getting kicked for a week now. It is a pretty cool feeling. I hope the next time I see my hubby in three weeks, he will be able to feel the baby kick as well.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Okay ladies, how far along were you when you got your first blood test and what was your hcg level???


----------



## likeaustralia

wantanerd - how did your ultrasound go? everything ok i hope?

antsy - i never had a blood test. my doc just did a urine test to confirm.


----------



## josephine3

I never had a blood test or urine test to confirm!! just poas at home


----------



## armywife11

Antsynewlywed said:


> Okay ladies, how far along were you when you got your first blood test and what was your hcg level???

I had a blood test at around 4 weeks but they never told me the HCG levels.


----------



## wantanerd

My first hcg test was 30 at 13DPO. At 15Dpo it was 70, 17DPO 156. Its supposed to double every few days. 

ultrasound went great. He's definitely a boy and was moving around. He cooperated until the very end and wouldn't show his full spine (cross sections looked great) so that just means I get to go back in a month and stare at my son again. =)

Five more days until 5 weeks in FL!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I was 13 or 14 dpo... not sure which and my levels were 47... im just worried some say thats good some say i should i be worried.


----------



## wantanerd

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml

Heres the chart from the american pregnancy association. HCG should double every 72 hours but if it goes up by 65% thats fine as well.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Well going to get my bloods drawn in the next fifteen minutes or so to see if they doubled. it was a 47 at 4w2d 14 dpo. hope hope hope. IC's still havent gotten darker and im out of frers. I had some pretty legitimated cramping from the time i stood up this morning until the time I peed.IDK whats up with that...lol Wish me luck .


----------



## wantanerd

cramping is normal at your stage of pregnancy. I am sure everything is fine and your levels will be good!


----------



## armywife11

wantanerd said:


> cramping is normal at your stage of pregnancy. I am sure everything is fine and your levels will be good!

Cramping is normal I had it since week 3 :thumbup:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I just went for my bloods and they told me ill have the results by 930pm. i thought id have to wait til monday. Im terrified.


----------



## wantanerd

The first few weeks are definitely nerve wracking! But remember you got pregnant! Take time to celebrate it! Also remember, once you see/hear a heartbeat, you have a 93% chance of delivering. After 9 weeks, you have a 97% chance of delivering. The time will inch by until then, but then it will fly! I can't believe I am almost 21 weeks already!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I go for my first ultrasound feb 2nd. youve given me a goal lol


----------



## wantanerd

I saw the heartbeat at 6 weeks, and heard it at 7 weeks.


----------



## josephine3

Good luck with the results antsy!! Is it common practise in america to test hcg levels? I get jealous over all the tests u guys get but to be honest at least i dont have the added worry!


----------



## rosabelle

my levels were really high and the dr thought there may have been 2... if not she just said it was a healthy pregnancy..
had my 12 week scan and there is just one so it must just be a healthy bubba.. :)

at 4w6d: 3,676
at 5w5d: 16,858!!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Good luck with the results antsy!! Is it common practise in america to test hcg levels? I get jealous over all the tests u guys get but to be honest at least i dont have the added worry!

I think it just depends on the doctor. Mine were checked once and I won't have an ultrasound till week 10. I have been POAS periodically for sanity!


----------



## wantanerd

Thanks to being with an RE, I had my levels checked 5 times before my first ultrasound. I also had three ultrasounds at 5,6,and7 weeks before I went to a regular OB.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I cant find my damned ID so they wont give me the results. Ill have to wait until the dr calls me tmw. 

I guess they do it with everybody... just to make sure everything is going right


----------



## Bug222

ugh how frustrating... fx'd for tomorrow for you!!


----------



## rosabelle

well i had a call from my dr today.. my downs results were high :( and i have to go back for more tests.. feeling really stressed and hoping everything is going to be ok...


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I called at the buttcrack of dawn and the results werent in yet. Im calling back in an hour and a half.lol


----------



## Antsynewlywed

My doctor JUST called me. All she had was the initial results which put my hcg at a 47. I KNEW that. 
Doctor- "the new labs havent come in yet but based on the 47 that I took at 17 dpo its looking pretty grim, you may have a chemical pregnancy" 
Me-"It was actually 14dpo when you took my first set of bloods."
Doctor- "based on your cycle history you would have ovulated on the 2nd or 3rd."
Me-"I take opks... and it didnt even show up positive until the 5th" 
Doctor-"well okay, but just dont be surprised if you start your period."

I dont know what to think. or do. or anything. </3


----------



## armywife11

Antsynewlywed said:


> My doctor JUST called me. All she had was the initial results which put my hcg at a 47. I KNEW that.

Maybe your new results are better. Since they didn't have them how would they know your results? There is still hope sweetie!!

GL Hunny and I will be praying.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

she was basing it off of the first set of bloods.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I drove all the way down to the lab that would take my student I.D. as identification and I got my results. in 48 hours they went from 47-86... good? bad?


----------



## Bug222

that means they doubled... good sign.. when will you have them drawn again??? 
Rosabelle... big :hugs:.. they screening results are just a "chance" of downs not an absolute. What tests are they going to do now?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

idk when my next is... i have to wait for the hard copy of my results get to the doctors office before the doctor will do anything... and they didnt *quite* double.


----------



## wantanerd

as long as they rise by 65% (yours did) you are fine.


----------



## josephine3

Antsy what an awful thing to say to you!! and over the phone too!! i hope she was wrong, I bet you can prove her wrong!!surely you are past your af due date now?

Rosabelle sorry to hear that.. let us know if you choose to have the other tests, chances are you'll be fine! :hugs:


----------



## ferens06

Ive seen your posts on Facebook Antsnewlywed, I really hope everything works out ok. Your doctor sounds like an absolute douche though! I would change if it was me, how insensitive. It's beyond me sometimes the things I read that doctors say...

Sending lots of sticky dust your way! Sometimes God just likes to challenge us... xx


----------



## josephine3

ferens I have found you on the precious peridots group!!


----------



## ferens06

josephine3 said:


> ferens I have found you on the precious peridots group!!

I commented on your post :)


----------



## josephine3

woo hoo its gonna spin me out tho till i get used to the names haha


----------



## ferens06

josephine3 said:


> woo hoo its gonna spin me out tho till i get used to the names haha

It still does me and I've been on it since the first day! MummyP2B is the creator! I always forgot to connect Antsnewlywed which her actual self on Facebook too! x


----------



## Bug222

haha.. yeah I only just figured out today that Antsy is the same person that posted on the other facebook page.. wow pregnancy brain.. couldn't figure out why the two posts were the same...


----------



## rosabelle

thanks ladies.. will probably have to have a Amnio done in a few weeks.. was going to get a CVS but my placenta is in the wrong position and would be a bit hard.. so it means i have to sit and stress for 3 weeks till the testthen 2 weeks more for results.. but one plus is we will deff know the gender as they will test that aswell... 
feeling a bit down but just praying everything is ok


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I forget whose who from bnb to ims allllll the time!!! lol I was supposed to get AF on the 18th so im 5 days past due :)


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hey ladies! i feel like i have missed so much. hope you all are doing well.

how is everyone doing?

antsy~ i know im late but CONGRATS!!! i had a dr urine at 3w4d(negative), a blood test at 3d5d(hcg 270), 2nd blood at 4w5d(hcg 8776) and i have another tomorrow. the nurse practioner at my dr office made me completely terrified. she did/said the same thing to me at my first visit. and even at my 2nd visit she was still skeptical that all was fine. they even had me get an urgent US already. but they wont tell me the results until friday. just try and stay positive and relaxed.:hugs: i personally think they are idiots and completely inconsiderate.


----------



## wantanerd

when my friend was newly pregnant, she was told it was a blighted ovum one week and when nothing happened a few days later, she went in for another ultrasound and there was a heartbeat. I think some of the early pregnancy stuff is just guess work for them.


----------



## likeaustralia

We got to hear the heartbeat at my appointment tonight! 154bpm. :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

So... My doctor FINALLY called with the results that I already knew (hcg47to86in48hrs) she said thats a good rise but she wants me to give more blood today. ahhh! Im sooo excited and nervous! I cant wait to see what my levels are tmrw, now that I know I can go straight to the lab and pick up my results first thing in the morning. Im so excited and nervous at the same time! Pray for my levels girlies!!!


----------



## armywife11

8 WEEKS! Raspberry day, and the worst morning sickness I have had to date! OMG!

antsy - Good luck girl I will praying for you!
likea- Thats awesome girl! I am so jealous! I was hoping we would get to see or hear something by this week but they still will not see me till week 10. If they can get me in sooner they will but I doubt it happens.


----------



## likeaustralia

Good luck, antsy! I'll be thinking of you.

Armywife - I didn't have an official OB/GYN appt until 8 weeks and they probably wouldn't shown me anything at that point. What happened for me was that I originally started with one practice and they have you come in around 6 weeks to "confirm" (urine test) and then schedule you for your first prenatal after that. When I went in for that confirmation visit, I showed them my chart and told them I ovulated at day 19 (not the "standard" 14), so they wanted to do a dating ultrasound to make sure I was right - kind of annoying to be doubted about my own body, but we got to see the heartbeat then around 7 weeks. Anyway, so for a number of reasons, I ended up switching practices and had my first real prenatal appt yesterday at 12w1d. That's when we got to hear it on the doppler. It was pretty cool - really sounded like a train, like I'd read here! There were also some kind of... bouncy noises (not sure how else to describe it) and my midwife said they were kicks! And don't worry, the next few weeks will fly by. I honestly don't know where weeks 8-12 went.


----------



## armywife11

Ended going to doctor today for Zofran. Seriously couldn't handle it anymore.


----------



## Bug222

i hope it kicks in soon and you are able to feel a little better!


----------



## armywife11

Bug222 said:


> i hope it kicks in soon and you are able to feel a little better!

:thumbup:
Well I ate some burger king then took a pill and so far its staying down but I feel like crap headach upset tummy fatigue i think the lack of food is getting to me today. good news is i am not dehydrated so thats one pro. Tomorrow going to start taking it first thing in the morning.

Nothing stayed down today before that NOTHING. It was awful.


----------



## likeaustralia

Wow, that sounds terrible, armywife! I have been very lucky to not experience MS nearly as bad as that. I hope the medicine helps you.


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> Wow, that sounds terrible, armywife! I have been very lucky to not experience MS nearly as bad as that. I hope the medicine helps you.

This was the worse. I have had constant nausea for a few weeks... yesterday I started dry heaving all day but since i could lay down i was fine.. today... not so much..the medicine has taken away the nausea but its making me sleepy or the baby is and I just never noticed it because of the nausea. :sleep::sick:


----------



## Bug222

that's how I was before I started the meds.. couldn't keep anything down... was living on a mix of 3/4 water and 1/4 gatorade which only sometimes stayed put. When I started taking them they made me super drowsy at first but over time my body got used to them. Now that I am not taking them all the time anymore they are back to making me drowsy when I need to take them.


----------



## armywife11

Bug222 said:


> that's how I was before I started the meds.. couldn't keep anything down... was living on a mix of 3/4 water and 1/4 gatorade which only sometimes stayed put. When I started taking them they made me super drowsy at first but over time my body got used to them. Now that I am not taking them all the time anymore they are back to making me drowsy when I need to take them.

I am very tired but I also got sick today so I am on the fence about why. I do have a massive headache as no one informed me that it was a main side effect, I suffer from chronic migraines so I can deal but I wish I knew so that when I went to sleep I could have put a cold rag on my head to help. I have been pretty good since taking it and sleeping though. Ate supper and kept everything down. I can feel my stomach turning and wanting to revolt against me but the urge hasn't hit so I am so thankful for this little pill. Debating if I really want to take it twice a day though. May try splitting one in half or taking one a day and see how that works for me.

Hoping my m/s subsides in the second trimester cause this sucks royally!


----------



## armywife11

Woke up a little queasy and thought crap I am going to have to take this every morning. I got up and ate a bagel and the queasy went away! Oooh I hope this is a good sign. I had nausea through the night but it never got real bad. I did have a headache all night though but a cold rag helped. But I am feeling better now.


----------



## josephine3

Sorry to hear youv've been having a hard time of it armywife! Hope those tablets are working out for you. 
I cant believe Im a lime already! Tho annoyed that next week will be a plum andd a plum is smaller lol


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Sorry to hear youv've been having a hard time of it armywife! Hope those tablets are working out for you.
> I cant believe Im a lime already! Tho annoyed that next week will be a plum andd a plum is smaller lol

Maybe its a plum on steroids!


----------



## rosabelle

gosh i have been so lucky with morning sickness... only thrown up once and it was while travelling.. 

so randomly.. i have been looking at my scan pics and other peoples scan pics and all along i have thought 'boy' until i had a good look at the scans.. i will post a pic of mine and one on the net of the 'nub' and see what you girls think.. i am totally thinking girl now!
(girl scan first, my scan second)
 



Attached Files:







Girl scan.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4









My scan.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jmandrews

that could def. be a girl... its a bit early to tell. you will find out sooner than later :)

YAY I AM 14 WEEKS TODAY! 6 months from today I am due to have my precious lil bean!


----------



## armywife11

I am not good at this. lol plus I don't even want to now how to tell so that I won't know what our bean is lol


----------



## Bug222

i can never figure those scans out... lol.. are you going to "officially" find out?? 

I'm an avacado!!! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

yay for avocado!!! haha!


----------



## rosabelle

haha i know, its a bit silly but im a bit obsessed with finding out :)
we will be finding out sooner then normal because i have to go in for a amnio next week as my NT scan came back abnormal and they test for the gender aswell.. so im excited for that..


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Levels went from 189 to 166 in 48 hrs. Im having a miscarriage. </3


----------



## likeaustralia

Oh I'm so sorry antsy. :( :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Really sorry to hear antsy :( :hugs:


----------



## armywife11

Sorry Antsy :(


----------



## Bug222

So sorry Antsy :hugs:


----------



## armywife11

Hubby got me red lobster tonight and it was WONDERFUL! I have been craving it for weeks now. Made my day a little better, this morning sickness is not going away. 24/7. I am getting away with one zofran a day right now maybe one every two days if i take it easy. :/


----------



## rosabelle

im so sorry antsy :(


----------



## jmandrews

15 weeks today! yippee!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







15weeks.jpg
File size: 211.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kitcatbaby

jmandrews said:


> 15 weeks today! yippee!!! :happydance:

<3 beautiful! Your bump is so cute!


----------



## Bug222

jmandrews you and your bump are beautiful!!!


----------



## armywife11

So Cute!!!


----------



## jmandrews

haha aww thanks ladies! i am so excited it is starting to finally stick out! i can't wait until im huge and i can feel the baby moving :)


----------



## josephine3

Awww cute bump pic!! xx wow 15 weeks


----------



## rosabelle

so cute jmandrews!! 

Well i have my amnio tomorrow and feeling pretty nervous. I have been pretty calm up until today.. 
Im sure everything will be ok but its so hard not to think 'what if'...


----------



## likeaustralia

14 weeks today! I was hoping the nausea was going to be all gone, but I've been feeling sick again this morning. When I got to work, I started feeling dizzy and went to the bathroom so I could sit without people bothering me and I felt really lightheaded and hot/sweaty. It's gone away now and I've read that this is common in the second tri, but it wasn't a very nice feeling. :/


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> 14 weeks today! I was hoping the nausea was going to be all gone, but I've been feeling sick again this morning. When I got to work, I started feeling dizzy and went to the bathroom so I could sit without people bothering me and I felt really lightheaded and hot/sweaty. It's gone away now and I've read that this is common in the second tri, but it wasn't a very nice feeling. :/

When I get hot that always happens to me. I use water or a wet rag on my forehead and that helps a little for me. Hope you feel better. 



---Thursday is my first offical OB appointment. I get to see the little one finally!!! :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

I had a weird moment the other day where i went all dizzy and weird and hot too, not nice. 
Sooo when did we decide that 2nd tri is from again lol? Good luck at your appt armywife I also get to see my bean for first time on thursday yay!! xx


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> I had a weird moment the other day where i went all dizzy and weird and hot too, not nice.
> Sooo when did we decide that 2nd tri is from again lol? Good luck at your appt armywife I also get to see my bean for first time on thursday yay!! xx

YAY! Thanks!!

I am saying 12 weeks and 1 day is 2nd tri.. based on my doctors schedule.. Honestly I am not even focusing on tri's anymore I have become a weekly person... I have to many day by day/week by week things I read.. :dohh: lol

The bump says week 13 so when your a peach..


----------



## josephine3

here is a good page but makes it even more confusing lol https://www.baby2see.com/trimester_calculator.html


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> here is a good page but makes it even more confusing lol https://www.baby2see.com/trimester_calculator.html

That has my second tri beginning at 12 weeks on the dot using the development calculation (LMP ovulation its 12+3). Which is what my day by day book and doctor are using. I am using this method just because my doctor is and its less confusing... 

This calculator is cool though! I wondered how they came up with the different dates! I have the bump book and it kinda explained it but not really well.


----------



## likeaustralia

I think it was a hormonal hot flash, which is crazy because I'd only heard about those as part of menopause -- not pregnancy, but I guess it's not uncommon! I wasn't sure if I had made a wise choice walking to the ladies' room... I really thought I was going to pass out in there! I just sat there for like 10minutes though, and the sweats stopped and I started to feel better. I got up and immediately got a cold drink and sat back down at my desk. I've been ok since then.

I've read varying start days for the second tri, but I think after 12 weeks, most people will agree that you're there. The very latest I've read is 14 weeks.


----------



## Wilsey

Hi - finally made it! I'm due 27th April :) xx


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Hi - finally made it! I'm due 27th April :) xx

YAY!!!!! SO GLAD YOU MADE IT OVER HERE!!!!! How are you feeling? :happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

I'm feeling good! How're you doing?!?! MS at all?

Bahaha so I've got an appointment to get some laser hair removal done today. I'm getting my underarms and extended bikini line done. When I rang up to book the appointment they were like 'come to the appointment clean shaven, we will deal with any areas you can't reach when you get here' (before they knew I was pregnant). So I had to tell them 'I can't actually see down there...I'm 28 weeks pregnant. So who knows what I will show up looking like! An Ewok or Wookie probably...'. How embarrasing!!!!!

But it will be worth the shame of the first appointment to not have to wax or shave again (supposed to be a permanent solution....really hoping it is!). Exciting!!!


----------



## Bug222

yay welcome Wilsey!!!!


----------



## josephine3

Great to see you over here Wilsey! x


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey ladies...I'm so pleased I can join you here!


----------



## josephine3

welcome over srbjbex!! Do u have an EDD yet? Its my scan tomorrow arrgghhhhhhhhhhhhh Im gonna try get some sleep now nighty night x


----------



## kitcatbaby

Stalking again girls lol good luck for tomorrow Jo :) let us know how it goes x


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> welcome over srbjbex!! Do u have an EDD yet? Its my scan tomorrow arrgghhhhhhhhhhhhh Im gonna try get some sleep now nighty night x

Tomorrows my first scan too! And DH may get to go with me after all. I won't know for sure unless he is sitting in the office when I get there so we will see.


----------



## Bug222

Ooooo.. good luck tomorrow Jo and armywife!!! Can't wait to see pics of your little ones!!!


----------



## armywife11

Appointment went great baby is the right size strong heart beat I have video and photos! (they let me film eeeee!) I go back in 6 weeks for my second checkup. Also got confirmation that I am indeed showing already! Baby has pushed out my uterus and is living it up in there.


----------



## Bug222

great news Armywife!!!! :flower:


----------



## armywife11

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/jersey_22705/baby1.png

They only gave me three photos but I have video of the whole thing so I am getting some from that. Any case here's our little booger!!


----------



## josephine3

Great stuff armywife cant believe they let you film thats mental!!! I got 3 photos too and thought that was a lot of photos lol. One was blurry but here are the others, had to pay £10 for them mind!! All healthy bubba over here too :cloud9: amazing experience!!
 



Attached Files:







scanpic1good2.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 11









scanpic2good.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Great stuff armywife cant believe they let you film thats mental!!! I got 3 photos too and thought that was a lot of photos lol. One was blurry but here are the others, had to pay £10 for them mind!! All healthy bubba over here too :cloud9: amazing experience!!

They don't charge us for anything thats crazy. I don't think they would of had a problem either way but hubs wasn't able to go. The photos were great though. Normally they give one of the heart beat and confirmed age and such but they just put them in my file. - Next appointment will be 16 weeks. :happydance:


I am glad yours went well too! Its amazing seeing everyone grow!


----------



## armywife11

Srbjbex said:


> Hey ladies...I'm so pleased I can join you here!

YAY!!!! :happydance:



--girls I am trying to catch all of you but to the ones I have missed CONGRATS LADIES!


----------



## Bug222

beautiful scan pictures ladies!!!! So glad to hear that the little ones are doing well! Jo- they charge us for the pictures here to! 12 days to go till my scan!!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Great scan pics Jo!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Lovely scan piccies girls :)


----------



## jmandrews

Felt baby today for the first time!!! :happydance: it was so amazing! i can't wait to feel him/her more in the future!

Today I took a spill on some gravel :( I have two very large 80 and 90 lb dogs. I had brought them to work with me and took him out back to go potty. Behind my work there is a trail for people to walk and run on. Well someone had let there dog of the leash as i walked to the back. Before i knew it my dogs were flipping out and i could get them to stop. They pulled me so hard i fell on my knees and then on my side and the drug me until i could get my hand free. It was the scariest moment of my life. I was nearly in tears so worried about the baby. Luckily I am ok besides my massive bruises on my knees. Thankful I have an OB appt tomorrow so i can make sure that baby is doing fine. The lady who owned the other dog felt so terrible and apologized dozens of times. Happy it wasn't worse.


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Felt baby today for the first time!!! :happydance: it was so amazing! i can't wait to feel him/her more in the future!
> 
> Today I took a spill on some gravel :( I have two very large 80 and 90 lb dogs. I had brought them to work with me and took him out back to go potty. Behind my work there is a trail for people to walk and run on. Well someone had let there dog of the leash as i walked to the back. Before i knew it my dogs were flipping out and i could get them to stop. They pulled me so hard i fell on my knees and then on my side and the drug me until i could get my hand free. It was the scariest moment of my life. I was nearly in tears so worried about the baby. Luckily I am ok besides my massive bruises on my knees. Thankful I have an OB appt tomorrow so i can make sure that baby is doing fine. The lady who owned the other dog felt so terrible and apologized dozens of times. Happy it wasn't worse.

I hope everything is alright. :hugs:


----------



## rosabelle

gorgeous scans Jo! xx

Wow, thats so exciting that you felt bubba move Jmandrews! What did it feel like? was it really low down? 
I thought i felt something yesterday but now im not so sure.. cant wait to feel it properly :)

And that is a bit scary about the fall, i think i would have been a mess... lucky you have you app soon


----------



## rosabelle

oh and cute scan Armywife! great to hear everything is on track x


----------



## Bug222

glad you are ok JM!!!


----------



## jmandrews

rosabelle said:


> gorgeous scans Jo! xx
> 
> Wow, thats so exciting that you felt bubba move Jmandrews! What did it feel like? was it really low down?
> I thought i felt something yesterday but now im not so sure.. cant wait to feel it properly :)
> 
> And that is a bit scary about the fall, i think i would have been a mess... lucky you have you app soon

Thanks so much! I am fine just sore today. Dr. said I will be ok and that if i fall in the future i should call her. :) 
It was an amazing feeling! Yes it was low and all in one spot. not like gas that travels across your belly. It kinda felt my popcorn popping inside. lol i don't know how to describe it. I only felt it for a second. I can't wait to feel it every day! You probably did feel it. It feels different compared to gas moving through your belly. :)


----------



## josephine3

Glad you are okay after your fall jm!! Deary me I always worry my dog will pull me over, or I have to pull him back with such force i will strain myself..


----------



## Peters Pooky

I can feel kicks when I put my hand on my stomach!!!! I wanted to cry! Omg it is so amazing to think our little one is actually in there! For me it wasn't real til I felt that kick/punch/whatever he/she is doing! I'm so excited to find out monkey's gender on the 28th!!!


----------



## jmandrews

aw yay! that is so exciting!!! thinking about this makes me want to cry :) haha


----------



## Wilsey

OMG JM so glad you are ok!!! That would have totally freaked me out. Luckily you don't walk cats...


----------



## rosabelle

Peters pooky that is so special!! i can not wait to feel that!
naww making me all teary..


----------



## Wilsey

Those kicks just keep on coming ladies! Still makes me giggle sometimes. So amazing watching your belly actually move!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Had my shower this weekend in my home town, it was wonderful although I have no idea how I am going to get all this stuff on an airplane!!!!!!!
I was loaded with clothes and gift cards. I can't wait until I can spend all the gift cards when I am back at home in two weeks. 
Dh has been able to feel him kick a few times but baby is stubborn and only kicks a few times a day where people can feel him. I am eagerly awaiting when his kicks become more powerful. I am hoping it happens in the next week or two so my mom can feel him before I leave.


----------



## josephine3

Hey ladies let me know if there is anyone who needs adding to the due dates list - or anyone that I've forgotten to take off. (I hope not) xxx


----------



## armywife11

We have the names.. i hope at least. He came up with the boy I came up with the girl. We like both.


----------



## josephine3

Oh wow I wish we had some. We cant agree on any at all. care to reveal lol?


----------



## Srbjbex

Jo I don't think I ever posted my due date on here... According to my LMP I should be due on 2nd October.....seems so far away!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Oh wow I wish we had some. We cant agree on any at all. care to reveal lol?

I have friends that know who I am on her now so to keep it from getting out all I can tell you is the boy is a family name and the girl is an older name. 

We picked the same first letter and made sure both had more than one syllable.


----------



## josephine3

the same first letter.. as each other?


----------



## wantanerd

I bargained with my husband years ago to get the girls name I wanted and then when I got pregnant, I realized it could be a boy and I better get a name that I like for a boy as well. It took about 15 weeks for me to finally suggest a better boys name than the original and I am glad I did since I am having a boy!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> the same first letter.. as each other?

yea they both start with the same letter. (example Jim and Jen) Actually we are even trying to come up with another middle name for the girl so they will both make the same initials.


----------



## jmandrews

aw i love all this baby name talk!!!! DH and I had our names picked out before getting pregnant. We had a hard time picking a boys name because DH didn't like what I liked, but I ended up convincing him that it was the perfect name :) Girl: Everlee Roe and Boy: Cohen Lynn (after my DH's middle name, his parents both have the middle name Lynn) I can't wait to be able to call the baby by his or her name!


----------



## Bug222

beautiful names JM!!!!


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> aw i love all this baby name talk!!!! DH and I had our names picked out before getting pregnant. We had a hard time picking a boys name because DH didn't like what I liked, but I ended up convincing him that it was the perfect name :) Girl: Everlee Roe and Boy: Cohen Lynn (after my DH's middle name, his parents both have the middle name Lynn) I can't wait to be able to call the baby by his or her name!

We had the boys name picked out prior to pregnancy too


----------



## Wilsey

At my antenatal class one of the helpers said she ended up changing her daughters name a week after having her because the original name just didn't 'fit' her. Now I'm all worried that the name I've picked won't suit him. Eeeeep - so much pressure!!


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> At my antenatal class one of the helpers said she ended up changing her daughters name a week after having her because the original name just didn't 'fit' her. Now I'm all worried that the name I've picked won't suit him. Eeeeep - so much pressure!!

I have that fear too!!! I think what ever you choose will be perfect :)


----------



## josephine3

I think i will have to actually see my baby to decide on a name that fits !


----------



## josephine3

Oh also ladies Im worrying about my bellybutton!! lol. The middle of it is starting to 'rise ' up if you know what I mean!! and the skin is really flimsy and sensitive :( I dont want it to pop out!!! anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Wilsey

We have picked a name but we will meet him before definitely calling him that!

Umm I barely have any belly button now. It hasn't gone from an inny to and outy yet but still...it's weird!!!!


----------



## josephine3

its freaking me out!!! lol it feels weird too especially if i stick my finger in it :haha:


----------



## likeaustralia

My belly button was super itchy last week, jo. It seems to have calmed down a bit this week. I still don't really have a bump though, so I think it's just stretching out in stages.


----------



## armywife11

Although still sick :( Hubs and I power cleaned the house today.. makes me feel soooooooooooooooooooooooo much better!


----------



## Bug222

Baby Bug!!
 



Attached Files:







A 0003.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## armywife11

Bug222 said:


> Baby Bug!!

Awwwwwwwwww!!! To cute!


----------



## Wilsey

Soooooo cute!!!


----------



## jmandrews

YaY!! not much longer Wilsey!!!!


----------



## armywife11

12 weeks today!! :) Spent the morning at the vets office with a sick kitty cat. But everyone is doing good now.


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats on the 12 week mark!! :)


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Congrats on the 12 week mark!! :)

Thanks and how exciting for you didn't realize you were so far along.


----------



## Wilsey

When is your first scan?

I know - it's getting quite serious now! Almost 31 weeks!!


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> When is your first scan?

Me? I had it at 10 weeks my next is at 16.


----------



## Wilsey

Ah I never know with the different places. Here in NZ you don't have one before 12 weeks unless something is wrong. And then you have your next at 19/20 weeks.

Only a month until you see your bubba again - very exciting!!!


----------



## josephine3

Aww very cute scan Bug!! I was sooo impressed with my first one! cant wait for another! I get confused too wilsey everyone seems to have scans all the time lol. Im the same as you just one at 12 ish then one at 20ish. xx


----------



## jmandrews

I had a scan at 8 weeks and i have my next one with my OB at 20 weeks.... except i volunteered to do a new mom to be study and i get 2 additional scans. so i have my next one next week at 18 weeks and then my next one for them will be a 3D ultrasound at about 27 weeks :)


----------



## armywife11

From my experience in my actual home town 8 weeks is the norm then back at 12. Since I am at a military hospital and in a new area I have just accepted things are different. lol

I have no clue what it will be after that. I am going at 16 for the quad test (which I don't think we are doing) and if they can to find out the gender (which only dh will know!)


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> I had a scan at 8 weeks and i have my next one with my OB at 20 weeks.... except i volunteered to do a new mom to be study and i get 2 additional scans. so i have my next one next week at 18 weeks and then my next one for them will be a 3D ultrasound at about 27 weeks :)

Ahhh I don't know if I will get a 3d one. I hope I do. I need to talk to my midwife (but we are moving in my third so who knows what that hospital will have)


----------



## Wilsey

I got one at 8 weeks but that's because I was spotting - and they needed to make sure everything was ok. So 8 weeks, 12 weeks and then 20 weeks. We don't get more unless, again, they think anything is wrong.

Wish I got to see bubs again but guess I only have to wait another 9 weeks to meet him!


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> I got one at 8 weeks but that's because I was spotting - and they needed to make sure everything was ok. So 8 weeks, 12 weeks and then 20 weeks. We don't get more unless, again, they think anything is wrong.
> 
> Wish I got to see bubs again but guess I only have to wait another 9 weeks to meet him!

I feel like the army is the same way. Basically getting scans during the test frames for things. I know I will have one around the start of my third since I am switching doctors but thats the only one I know for sure I will have.


----------



## likeaustralia

Hi ladies! I had my 16 week midwife visit yesterday. My fundal height is measuring at 17cm and the baby's heartbeat was super easy to find and 140bpm! They said that I had slightly elevated protein in my urine, though, and with my predisposition for my blood pressure to shoot up with stress, they are watching me closely for pre-eclampsia. They gave me a list of supplements to take and advised me on a few things to adjust in my diet that will hopefully keep it at bay though.


----------



## likeaustralia

Wilsey said:


> I got one at 8 weeks but that's because I was spotting - and they needed to make sure everything was ok. So 8 weeks, 12 weeks and then 20 weeks. We don't get more unless, again, they think anything is wrong.
> 
> Wish I got to see bubs again but guess I only have to wait another 9 weeks to meet him!

I can't believe your due date is only 9 weeks away! I remember when you announced your BFP - it was just a little bit after I joined! Congrats to you, lady! You're almost there. :)


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> Hi ladies! I had my 16 week midwife visit yesterday. My fundal height is measuring at 17cm and the baby's heartbeat was super easy to find and 140bpm! They said that I had slightly elevated protein in my urine, though, and with my predisposition for my blood pressure to shoot up with stress, they are watching me closely for pre-eclampsia. They gave me a list of supplements to take and advised me on a few things to adjust in my diet that will hopefully keep it at bay though.

Good luck hun. I hope things go ok for you.


----------



## Wilsey

Hey likeaustralia! I know, I cant believe how quickly it has gone by!!

I hope the supplements work darl!


----------



## jmandrews

One week from tomorrow i find out whether we are having a he or she! So excited!


----------



## armywife11

I am officially sick of get sick! Felt good for the last two days then we have company coming over BAM nothing is staying down.


----------



## rosabelle

thats so exciting jmandrews! I should find out early next week aswell, had a anmio almost 3 weeks ago and im trying to think positive so just focussing on finding out what bubba is rather then the results!

armwife, thats so frustrating! i have been pretty lucky with the nausea but the head aches are just awful! One of the only times i have really been sick is because of a head ache (pretty sure it was a migraine).. couldnt sit, couldnt sleep, every sound and light hurt, it is horrible! 
do you find that eating dry bland food helps?


----------



## armywife11

rosabelle said:


> thats so exciting jmandrews! I should find out early next week aswell, had a anmio almost 3 weeks ago and im trying to think positive so just focussing on finding out what bubba is rather then the results!
> 
> armwife, thats so frustrating! i have been pretty lucky with the nausea but the head aches are just awful! One of the only times i have really been sick is because of a head ache (pretty sure it was a migraine).. couldnt sit, couldnt sleep, every sound and light hurt, it is horrible!
> do you find that eating dry bland food helps?

Nothing seems to help. I try everything and sometimes they work sometimes they don't. :wacko:


----------



## josephine3

Sorry to hear you're still feeling poorly armywife :(

jmandrews and rosabelle cant wait to hear what you're having!! do either of you have a preference?Good luck on the amnio too!
Great news at the mw visit likeaustralia! I have mine thursday... Im not up on all this fundal height business tho I dont really get it! Maybe I need to do my research! Is 17cm good? What is fundal height?! lol.

Oh i got my downs risk back from the nuchal/bloods - low risk! 1 in 100,000!! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks um i really don't have a preference :) I'll be happy either way since its my first :)


----------



## rosabelle

im happy either way as well :)

wow thats a great nuchal/bloods risk josephine!! mine was 1/78 hence the amnio but i have a feeling everything will be ok :)


----------



## Peters Pooky

Only 3 days until I find out if I'm team :pink: or :blue: !!!!!!!!!!! Pretty sure I'm team :blue:! I'm just a little excited... okay... maybe a lot!:haha: Haven't seen bubs since 10 week scan!!!


----------



## jmandrews

YAY!!! CAN'T WAIT FOR YOUR POST! 

I find out in 5 days!!! I know what you mean about being excited! I already have a hard time sleeping thinking about it! haha


----------



## josephine3

rosabelle said:


> im happy either way as well :)
> 
> wow thats a great nuchal/bloods risk josephine!! mine was 1/78 hence the amnio but i have a feeling everything will be ok :)

Im sure it will rosabelle!! Great that you're focusing on finding out the sex instead tho! xx


----------



## Wilsey

Wooooo can't wait for all the gender announcements to roll in!!!!


----------



## armywife11

Two days nausea free!!!! Hoping this stays with me. Had heartburn most of the evening but I will take that. 

I am worn out though. Parents killed me running all over the place this weekend. Looking forward to sleeping in, in a few days.


----------



## rosabelle

thats great army wife.. hope it stays away!! 

I have been feeling pretty good physically... just keep having weird dreams about finding out the gender!! lol 

and.. still waiting for the amnio results.. the longer i wait the more anxious i am getting!


----------



## likeaustralia

Onion day today and still no bump to speak of! Booooo. Anyone else with a retroverted uterus not showing much at all?


----------



## josephine3

awww no results yet, keeping us al in suspense!! fx'd this is the end of the nausea for u armywife


----------



## jmandrews

oh nope i dont have that problem... my bump showed up early!!! I can't fit into anything at this point. I think my bump popped out so quick because im small and have a short torso.


----------



## Wilsey

OMG 2nd March is super close!!!!


----------



## Peters Pooky

Gender Scan in under 8 hours!!!! So excited!


----------



## jmandrews

I KNOW WILSEY!!!! EEK!!!! 3 MORE SLEEPS!

YAY Peters Pooky!!! Can not wait to hear the exciting news!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeep so excited for you two! Can't wait to hear what you two are having :D


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Eeeep so excited for you two! Can't wait to hear what you two are having :D

aw i just realized it was your one year wedding anniversary a couple of days ago :) congrats!


----------



## Wilsey

Awww thanks hun! Can't believe it has been a year already....we had a wonderful dinner out ($300 later)!


----------



## likeaustralia

I'm short and have a small torso too! It's crazy how different our bodies are...My midwife says I'm measuring correctly and baby's heartbeat is great, so I'm not worried. I guess I just wish people knew and didn't just think I was getting chubby! :)

I scheduled my big 20week ultrasound yesterday! I'm doing it a few days early on 3/14. Can't wait for that..and can't wait to hear what all of you ladies are having, too. :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

haha well im sure it was worth the $300 Wilsey! :)

aw likeaustralia I went through that awkward stage. Although no strangers have commented on my bump yet haha so maybe they just think im chubby too! Oh well i can tell I have a bump cuz i know what i looked like before :) YAY can't wait for your scan! not too much longer!


----------



## jmandrews

Peters Pooky said:


> Gender Scan in under 8 hours!!!! So excited!

I am getting anxious to hear about your scan! hehe :)


----------



## Wilsey

Wait until you get a bump like mine - I have random people asking me about it all the time!!


----------



## Peters Pooky

Holy poo its a girl!!!!!!


----------



## armywife11

peters pooky said:


> holy poo its a girl!!!!!!

yaaaaaay!!!!!!!!! That's exciting!


----------



## armywife11

So had to show you guys my 13 week belly photos. I took both tonight both same time just wore shirt differently. Clothing can really hide or show off curves. Its insane how different my belly looks in these. 

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/jersey_22705/hihihih.jpg


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats on having a little baby girl!!!!!!! :D

OMG your bump is adorable! Way less noticeable on the right.


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> I'm short and have a small torso too! It's crazy how different our bodies are...My midwife says I'm measuring correctly and baby's heartbeat is great, so I'm not worried. I guess I just wish people knew and didn't just think I was getting chubby! :)
> 
> I scheduled my big 20week ultrasound yesterday! I'm doing it a few days early on 3/14. Can't wait for that..and can't wait to hear what all of you ladies are having, too. :happydance:

I feel for you. I hate those I just look fat days. Now I am afraid people think I have gained to much for how far along I am. My uterus it tilted forward so it is showing early. 

Hope you get a proper bump soon!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jmandrews

Peters Pooky said:


> Holy poo its a girl!!!!!!

YAY YAY YAY!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## rosabelle

yay! congrats peterspooky! you thought it was a boy hey?


----------



## Peters Pooky

rosabelle said:


> yay! congrats peterspooky! you thought it was a boy hey?

I was convinced! But I've got a "little miss"!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

What do you think? Is baby a he or a she? We will find out the gender at our reveal party on friday! yay!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2









photo-1.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## likeaustralia

Great pics jmandrews! I say he! :)


----------



## Wilsey

I don't know why but I say 'boy' too. Not based on any skull and what not theory.

What does your Chinese Gender thing say? It says boy doesn't it?


----------



## jmandrews

yeah the chinese gender says a boy :)


----------



## Peters Pooky

I say boy too... And my Chinese gender thing said boy but was wrong


----------



## Wilsey

I did one chinese gender thing and it said girl and the other said boy. One was based on my 'lunar' age and one not. Can't remember which was which though haha.


----------



## jmandrews

Peters Pooky said:


> I say boy too... And my Chinese gender thing said boy but was wrong

aw i love your baby girls name! so cute!


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> I did one chinese gender thing and it said girl and the other said boy. One was based on my 'lunar' age and one not. Can't remember which was which though haha.

haha yeah i have had that happen too... but most of them say boy :) we will see but i am having a feeling this is a girl. All of my family and friends think im having a boy. I will be so incredibly shocked if its not a boy.


----------



## rosabelle

i just got my amnio results back and everything is clear!!! 
yeeeeeee haaaaa!!! 
and... its a little girl!!! 
oh my god i am so excited!


----------



## Bug222

Oh that is fabulous news Rosabelle!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats Rosa! Glad all is well!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats!!!!!!! :D


----------



## josephine3

Oh wow girly girls all round!! Great news for u both!! And even better that the amnio came back clear!! 

As for me, I just got to hear our babies hearbeat at the 16 week checkup!!! It was soooo amazing :cloud9: I wasnt sure if I would get to hear it but she found it almost straight away and said it was going really well!! it was really fast I think 149-155 range cos it was moving so much all over the place! She said he/she is really active! :happydance: I cant stop smiling amazing stuff. Definitely taking oh to the next appt so he can hear it too :cloud9:

oh p.s. being nosy now but how much weight have u all gained?! I've put on about 12 pounds and Im worried its too much already!

p.p.s. Oh my god Im an avocado!


----------



## jmandrews

Aw yay congrats josephine!!! Hearing the heart i's so amazing!!! I think around week 16 my babies was 160 :) yesterday it was 158. :)
At week 16 I had gained 9lbs so far. I think u are ok. Its good to be gaining weight. I fear I haven't gained much since my last appt. Eek!


----------



## Peters Pooky

I've gained about 10lbs... But my OB wants me to gain more as I was quite small before my "Little Miss" took over :)


----------



## Wilsey

Ummmmm I need to weigh myself again, but last check (30+ weeks) I had gained just over 30lbs!!! Lordy!!!


----------



## Bug222

at my OB yesterday I had gained 9lbs (21 weeks today)


----------



## armywife11

:blush: 13 weeks.... 10 lbs But I am holding steady havent gained any since 12 weeks when my ms stopped.


----------



## josephine3

Oh see I still feel fat lol!!! peters pooky how far along are you? Thanks for all revealing tho hehe x


----------



## Peters Pooky

I'm about 21 weeks... I keep getting different due dates from my OB and the scan technicians... So I just go in the middle of them lol


----------



## Wilsey

Is today the day that JM finds out?! It's the 3rd of March for me and I'm terrible with time differences...


----------



## Bug222

yup I think so!!! It is 4:30pm on the West Coast


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeep how exciting! Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## jmandrews

It's a GIRL!!! Can't wait for Everlee Roe to get here!


----------



## Wilsey

Wooooo congrats!!!!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## armywife11

Yaaaaaaay!!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

could you add :pink: next to my name on the first page pretty please :) thank you


----------



## likeaustralia

Do you ladies have themes picked out for your nurseries? I'm not a big "theme" person in general when it comes to decorating, but I'm thinking some sort of mod subtle jungle theme for baby's room. I found this really awesome photographer who donates a portion of the proceeds from his photo sales to endangered animals, so I think I'm going to buy a few of those and put them up. And I think I'll paint the room a really light sky blue (maybe even a light grey so the photos really stand out) and do some kind of subtle tree and/or cloud painting on it.

PS - Just realized I'm a sweet potato today! How cool :)


----------



## wantanerd

I am doing classic winnie the pooh for my nursery with green accents for our son. DH wanted Angry dinosaurs but Winnie the pooh won out. The dresser and the crib are arriving this week and within the month we will have a glider and the mattress. We ordered wall decals for the walls (we live in military housing and are moving in December so we aren't painting) and will possibly do a wall paper border if I can find one I like. I have all the clothes I got for my shower hung in the closet and all the baby stuff packed away just waiting for the next three months to go by and our son occupying the room.


----------



## rosabelle

We have nice mushroom and nuetral colours in the room already so we are going to go soft pink and different shades of brown in a elephant theme.. pretty and girly but not over the top pink.. 

I had a fall on the weekend and landed flat on my tummy on the hard road, was in the hospital for a day and was so extremely stressed out.. checked bubs heart beat and it seems to all be ok, just a bit sore and sorry for myself now.. 
It was so horrible, i couldnt stop myself crying cause i was so stressed..


----------



## josephine3

What a lot of girly girls we have on Team 2012!! Im sure Im havng one too lol


----------



## likeaustralia

See, I'm convinced I'm having a boy! I'll find out a week from today though. :)


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> See, I'm convinced I'm having a boy! I'll find out a week from today though. :)

everyone thinks I am having a boy too. I thought boy at the start but I am now on the fence.


----------



## Wilsey

I thought boy all the way through. Just knew it!


----------



## rosabelle

I had my 20 week scan yesterday :) it all went well, heart beat was 153, still measuring about a week bigger which is fine.. 
She confirmed it was a girl (even tho i knew from the amnio)...
i am really starting to show now.. actually looking pregnant not just fat! hehe


----------



## jmandrews

likeaustralia said:


> See, I'm convinced I'm having a boy! I'll find out a week from today though. :)

I thought for sure i was having a boy. I look like I am carrying a boy and all the old wives tales pointed towards boy. I was totally wrong! lol I should have known it was a girl by the dream i had. I dreamt that i found out i was pregnant with a girl and had a girl. Can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## jmandrews

I felt baby girl kick for the firs time today!!! it is such an amazing feeling! I love her so much already!


----------



## Wilsey

Yay on feeling kicks. They just get stronger and stronger!!!


----------



## wantanerd

I am at the point where he is doing somersaults! I always had dreams about having a girl but there's a boy growing inside me! I go for the continuation of my 20 week ultrasound tomorrow. 7 weeks ago, the baby refused to show his full spine so now I am going back to get that picture and I get to stare at my son again. I am sure he will look huge since I havent seen him in 7 weeks. Yay for more pictures! 
Glucose test is next Wednesday. I opted for the 3 hour one since I have already done a one hour (which i failed within the margin) and a 3 hour (which I passed). So hoping I pass it again. Its been 11 weeks. I was in FL and gained about 10 pounds while I was there for 5 weeks but I had only gained 4 pounds before then. So I hope everything goes well.


----------



## likeaustralia

Mango day today!! And I have my 20-week ultrasound on Wednesday!


----------



## josephine3

Hi team!! Had to pop in and update - we have moved house and no longer have internet access boooo... so wont be about as much, just in the library!

Hope you are all doing well - Im feeling fine today! Just got my hair cut ( god knows it needed it ) and my mom bought me some maternity jeans today they are sooooo comfortable!! Also she got me some t-shirts from mothercare, i felt a bit bad tho when it came to ike £84!! I did offer to give her some money towards it but she was having none of it bless her.
Im also feeling some movements from baby! Over the past few days they are really getting to be definite moves instead of just 'hmmm maybe's' and today was the strongest yet! Woo! xx


----------



## jmandrews

YAY likeaustralia!!! excited for you!

Josephine- thats so sweet of your mom :) yay for feeling baby more! mine started last week... its such an amazing feeling.

A lady noticed my bump for the first time on saturday when i was at a hardware store! made me so excited! DH and our parents painted baby Everlee's room over the weekend! I can't wait to decorate!


----------



## likeaustralia

Here's me at 19+1!

https://img.tapatalk.com/47ce8d81-6662-d43d.jpg


----------



## Wilsey

Cute bump!


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Cute bump!

Off topic... what it the coding to make the spoiler? I have seen it a few times on here but I havent seem to run across it anywhere


----------



## Wilsey

hey armywife - there is a smiley when you edit your siggy that has a black rectangle over it's face - that's to do a spoiler.

or use this:

[ SPOILER ][insert what you want here][/SPOILER]

Remove the spaces from around the first word spoiler - did it so you can see what it says, rather than it just making another spoiler.


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> hey armywife - there is a smiley when you edit your siggy that has a black rectangle over it's face - that's to do a spoiler.
> 
> or use this:
> 
> [ SPOILER ][insert what you want here][/SPOILER]
> 
> Remove the spaces from around the first word spoiler - did it so you can see what it says, rather than it just making another spoiler.

How I have missed that thing I will never know! lol Thank you!!!


----------



## HisGrace

Hi everyone. I was in the TTC thread as JehovahsGrace but I changed my name to HisGrace. After 11 months of TTC, God has blessed us with our first BFP! So excited ro join you here.


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats darling and welcome to the club :)


----------



## armywife11

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## armywife11

So here is my run down.. I have a dentist appointment Tuesday (just cleaning and check, I always get it done in January but I waited till second tri as advised) and Friday (3/23) is my 16 week ob appointment. 

Not looking forward to Tuesday. I have a bad gag reflex when not pregnant so I feel like this is going to suck :(


----------



## jmandrews

I just went to the dentist last week and I have a bad gag reflex. Just let them know, they will understand. :) Good news is I didn't have any issues.


----------



## likeaustralia

Found out we're having a boy!


----------



## josephine3

Welcome over here HisGrace!! I do remember you! Woo Wilsey only 2 more weeks till maternity leave! bet you cant wait!! I cant wait either I have about 12 weeks left lol. Im going off at wk 33 tho Im not as brave as you!

oooh congrats on the boy likeaustralia! we need a few more of them on our team!


----------



## josephine3

oooh i just noticed that Amethyste should have given birth by now! I wonder if she has! She doesnt seem to be around these parts anymore !


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats likeaustralia! I thought I was the one of the only ones having a boy! Can the next 12 weeks go faster??????


----------



## armywife11

Congrats likeaustralia!!! Exciting!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

yay congrats on a baby boy!!! 

I am so jealous of all of you going on maternity leave so early. I won't go on maternity leave until I have the baby! and then ill only have 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats likeaustrial - woooo team blue!! Finally getting our numbers up :)

Jo - cannot come soon enough. I am SO over working!


----------



## armywife11

Think I am feeling the baby! Two nights ago I had this bubble feeling and a few seconds later just to the left of it felt it again. Last night felt the same thing just in a different spot! I think I just want to ask my midwife before I will believe it though! lol


----------



## jmandrews

That is how i felt the first time i felt her! Only a few more weeks and you will feel baby everyday and a lot stronger!


----------



## likeaustralia

Wow - can't believe baby's a cantaloupe today! Half-way there..woohoo!


----------



## Wilsey

JM - do you work full time? or will you go back to work with reduced hours?

Yay likeaustralia - are you team yellow? or will you have your gender scan soon?


----------



## jmandrews

I am pretty much full time... I can probably get reduced hours though. I hope!


----------



## Wilsey

So what's the plan for bubs at the 6-8 week mark?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, I had lost the subscription to this thread and just re found you all!! I need to go back and catch up. Hope everyone is doing well and we have welcomed a few more ladies from TTC 2012 babies.

I am at home with cold/flu at the moment - boo.

Have my 25 week check up tomorrow so will get to hear the heartbeat - yay. Baby is moving and kicking lots and hard which I love!

Cant wait to catch up with you all agaian. xxxx


----------



## armywife11

Dentist appointment went well. The dental hygienist was great had no issues with gaging or anything. I have a cavity though so going to have to get it filled next week. :(

Also learned my insurance covers two cleanings while pregnant so getting another in a few months. For some reason I am way to excited about that one. lol

16 week check is Friday!! YAY!!!!
----

Mrs W hope you feel better!


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> So what's the plan for bubs at the 6-8 week mark?

I am still working on that. I am hoping to work from home most of the week and maybe a couple of days a week she will be watched my someone in my family or i will have to find a day care.


----------



## likeaustralia

Wilsey said:


> JM - do you work full time? or will you go back to work with reduced hours?
> 
> Yay likeaustralia - are you team yellow? or will you have your gender scan soon?

We found out last week - it's a little boy!


----------



## Wilsey

Oh wait, I think I remember that announcement. Pregnancy brain!!!!!

Congrats - yay for team blue :D

JM - it's good you can work from home! I'm probably starting another job around 6 months but only working 10 days a month. After my year is up I might go back to my old job part-time too - but try and work from home. We'll see how it all pans out.


----------



## likeaustralia

Wilsey said:


> Oh wait, I think I remember that announcement. Pregnancy brain!!!!!
> 
> Congrats - yay for team blue :D
> 
> JM - it's good you can work from home! I'm probably starting another job around 6 months but only working 10 days a month. After my year is up I might go back to my old job part-time too - but try and work from home. We'll see how it all pans out.

Thanks!

I see you've only got about a month left, Wilsey! How are you feeling? Bags all packed and everything? :)


----------



## likeaustralia

I forgot to update about my 20 wk midwife appointment yesterday. Not sure if you all remember, but my blood pressure tends to be elevated at the doctors. Well, yesterday, it was elevated a little, but within normal limits and she said it was likely no longer an issue if I could keep it where it was! Whew! I'd been doing a lot of walking and eating loads more protein and taking my supplements like clockwork the past month, so I think of all of that combined with less stress is really helping. I'm so relieved. :)


----------



## armywife11

UPDATES!

Baby is still at 150, growing as expected, and crazy active. I have been feeling the baby move a lot more than I realized, I thought I was having round ligament pain but its actually little one! I am also having braxton hicks which I didn't realize because again I thought it was the RL. 

I have been enrolled into a centering pregnancy class for now on so I will attend my midwife appointment with other women/couples. It is basically child birth prep classes but during my checkups which is nice because I wasn't able to enroll with our move. plus they lean towards natural child birth there so exactly what i wanted. 

ultrasound at 19+6 on April 17 and next ob appointment is 20+1 on April 19


----------



## wantanerd

So excited my nursery is pretty much complete. Just need a rug and something to hang above the crib!
 



Attached Files:







spring 2012 009 (Small).jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6









spring 2012 008 (Small).jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5









spring 2012 007 (Small).jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6









spring 2012 006 (Small).jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 6









spring 2012 005 (Small).jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wilsey

Beautiful nursery darl!! 

Can't wait until I can set mine up - we are still renovating the bedrooms. Cutting it a little fine...


----------



## armywife11

Aww jealous! I want to start on our already!


----------



## josephine3

Hmm I like your glider chair wantanerd!! I want one!! Sorry I havent been able to get online much since the move its really annoying me. Hope all is well with you all!
I have my 20 week scan on thursday wooo so lookout for another gender announcement soon! I am convinced its a girly tho xx


----------



## Wilsey

Can't wait to hear Jo!

I have a rocking chair but a glider looks so comfy!

Check out how big I'm getting - new avatar!!


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Can't wait to hear Jo!
> 
> I have a rocking chair but a glider looks so comfy!
> 
> Check out how big I'm getting - new avatar!!

OMG!!! AWW YOU BUMP HAS GROWN SO MUCH! SO CUTE!!! i can't believe you are approaching your due date already! Time has flown by! I can't wait to see a picture of your little man :) So excited for you!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay jo! Can't wait for thursday!


----------



## armywife11

Had cavity filled... did it with no drugs!!! Granted it wasn't very deep but I am so proud of myself!


----------



## jasminejo24

hello ladies just wanted to ask if i could stop by here to chat sometimes as i havent realy found anyone on here to talk to :(
i recognise quite a few of you as i used to read the ttc for a 2012 baby thread as a guest but didnt sign up till i found out i was pregnant
wishing everyone on here a happy healthy pregnancy
my name is jo and im 20 im pregnant with 1st and its a boy my oh is 26 and over the moon


----------



## josephine3

Welcome jasmine/jo!! 

Well girlies... im team :pink: I knew it!! Really excited now hehe.. i thought we wouldnt know at first as she had the cord between her legs trying to cover up!! But I knew she was a girl all along and finally she moved and we got a good shot of the 3 lil lines which showed us she was a girly girl!! 
Hope all you girls are good xxx


----------



## armywife11

Hi Jo!!!


Congrats Josephine! That's so exciting!!!


----------



## jasminejo24

i love that she was trying to cover up maybe its a girly thing
im having a boy and the little monster was thrusting his boy bits at the probe i hope thats a habbit he grows out of!


----------



## Wilsey

Yay congrats Jo!!! :D


----------



## kitcatbaby

Congrats on your lil lady Jo :) x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Great news Jo! X


----------



## Bug222

Yay congrats on team pink Jo!!!


----------



## jmandrews

YAY!!! CONGRATS JO! :pink:


----------



## rosabelle

congrats josephine!! welcome to team pink! :)


----------



## armywife11

My child has a name!! :happydance:

Finally came to an agreement and hubs went with the one I originally wanted for a girl! - Now I will have a little boy and it will have all been a long process for nothing :haha: (If you missed my early comments on this in the 1st and 2nd tri boards we had a boys name from day one)

Now I am secretly hoping its a girl because I love the name that much! lol


----------



## jasminejo24

ah we chose alexander from day one and just before my 20 week scan i deided on carrie for a girl but i wasnt too sure of it myself so im glad hes a boy


----------



## armywife11

jasminejo24 said:


> ah we chose alexander from day one and just before my 20 week scan i deided on carrie for a girl but i wasnt too sure of it myself so im glad hes a boy

Alexandra is my second pick for a girl and Alexander is my second pick for a boy. I love the name alex haha


----------



## jasminejo24

my oh chose alex for a boy and tried to get me to choose alexandria for a girl lol i did like carrie but in all honesty i was never quite sure of a girls name so maybe i just knew it would be a boy


----------



## jmandrews

Had a Dr. appt. today. I found out that my baby has a 2 vessel umbilical cord instead of 3. Also known as SUA. Has anyone experienced this or heard of it? I am a little worried even thought i was told i have nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Wilsey

I have never heard of that jm. What did they say it means?


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Had a Dr. appt. today. I found out that my baby has a 2 vessel umbilical cord instead of 3. Also known as SUA. Has anyone experienced this or heard of it? I am a little worried even thought i was told i have nothing to be worried about.

I happened to see this term in my baby book this week and when I searched online I saw a ton of info on it but that was the first time I had ever heard of it..

_During the anatomy ultrasound, one of the things the sonographer looks for is the presence of three vessels within the umbilical cord: one vein (which carries oxygen and nutrients from you to the baby) and two arteries (which shuttle that waste back to you, to be processed and disposed of by your kidneys). Instead of those three vessels, your baby's cord has only two: one vein and one artery. Two-vessel cord &#8212; also known as single umbilical artery (SUA) &#8212; occurs in 1 percent of singleton pregnancies and 5 percent of twin and multiple pregnancies. Researchers don't quite know what causes SUA, though they theorize that the second artery disappears at some point during early pregnancy. _

Everything I read said that there is rarely ever cause for concern with them. :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Ah so you start off with three but one of the arteries disappears. Strange! Glad it is no cause for alarm though!


----------



## jmandrews

Yea i read that when i googled it. wow that is super rare then. I feel better knowing that its not a huge concern and that most babies are born healthy. This is def. something that will go down in her baby book :)


----------



## likeaustralia

We are painting the baby's room tonight/tomorrow. So exciting! :)


----------



## jmandrews

yay likeaustrailia! what color???


----------



## likeaustralia

Kind of a grey blue/slate-ish color. I'm going to do a white tree outline mural in one corner too. Then we'll hang a bunch of paintings/photos of wild animals (lion, kangaroo, monkey, frog... a couple others). That's my project for next week. I still have to do the curtains and crib bed skirt - the fabric is on order, so I'll probably do that the following week. The fabrics are going to be a combo of this: https://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=a6551a2f-69a2-41e5-ad1d-2e41160b8928 and this: https://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=1fe63b07-7a15-4889-b606-6db675143ec5. It's going to be a kind of modern safari theme. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Holy - I'm over 37 weeks! Insane!


----------



## jmandrews

likeaustralia said:


> Kind of a grey blue/slate-ish color. I'm going to do a white tree outline mural in one corner too. Then we'll hang a bunch of paintings/photos of wild animals (lion, kangaroo, monkey, frog... a couple others). That's my project for next week. I still have to do the curtains and crib bed skirt - the fabric is on order, so I'll probably do that the following week. The fabrics are going to be a combo of this: https://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=a6551a2f-69a2-41e5-ad1d-2e41160b8928 and this: https://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=1fe63b07-7a15-4889-b606-6db675143ec5. It's going to be a kind of modern safari theme. :)

I love love this!!! i bet it is going to be super cute!


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Holy - I'm over 37 weeks! Insane!

WOW ALREADY!!!! TIME HAS FLOWN BY! YAY so excited for you!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Gone so quickly! Could be any day now but baby is still only 3/5ths engaged so should be on time hopefully.

How are you doing jm?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jmandrews you are so artistic!! Your nursery sounds gorgeous! Dh painted ours this weekend too. All White so far and then we have wallpaper to go up and all the furniture and accesorise to do over the next few weeks. Exciting!! X


----------



## likeaustralia

jmandrews said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> Kind of a grey blue/slate-ish color. I'm going to do a white tree outline mural in one corner too. Then we'll hang a bunch of paintings/photos of wild animals (lion, kangaroo, monkey, frog... a couple others). That's my project for next week. I still have to do the curtains and crib bed skirt - the fabric is on order, so I'll probably do that the following week. The fabrics are going to be a combo of this: https://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=a6551a2f-69a2-41e5-ad1d-2e41160b8928 and this: https://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=1fe63b07-7a15-4889-b606-6db675143ec5. It's going to be a kind of modern safari theme. :)
> 
> I love love this!!! i bet it is going to be super cute!Click to expand...

Thanks! I'll post pictures when it's all done! (or maybe in progress if I can't wait... :))


----------



## likeaustralia

Wilsey said:


> Gone so quickly! Could be any day now but baby is still only 3/5ths engaged so should be on time hopefully.
> 
> How are you doing jm?

Wowowow! I know I say this every time you update, but I can't believe I had just joined BnB when you announced your BFP. Time has FLOWN! Sending you lots of safe and happy (and on time!) labor vibes!!


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Gone so quickly! Could be any day now but baby is still only 3/5ths engaged so should be on time hopefully.
> 
> How are you doing jm?

I keep checking to see if today is the day hehe :happydance:
I am great. I am ready to be in the 3rd tri :) not much longer! Ive been trying to get her room and the rest of the house ready for her arrival. I know i have plenty of time, but I'd rather do it now while i have the time and energy. We have lived here for 2 years, but it has been a work in progress. My family is noticing a big difference in my belly :) I think she went through a huge growth spurt. I see her kicks now. I love it. She is like my little soccer player in there. 
How are you feeling now that you only have a couple of weeks left give or take?


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks likeaustralia - need all the good vibes I can get. Have a feeling he's going to be a big baby ;)

jm - definitely might as well get started on that nursery. I only just unpacked things out of the gift bags from my baby showers. So the nursery is finally coming together!!

They just get stronger and stronger - my little man is supposed to be slowing down as he runs out of room, but he's not. He's beating me up haha.

I'm feeling good, but definitely looking forward to meeting him. I don't want him out per-say, but can understand why people say that with just over two weeks to go. You start getting quite uncomfortable!

This is where I am at the moment (exert from thebump.com)
_#8. The term &#8220;lightening crotch&#8221; will become a painful reality.

&#8220;I refer to it as the Cooter Basher. It feels like someone came up to you and used your vag for batting practice.&#8221; --aliciamarie

Next to labor, you really haven&#8217;t felt true pain until you&#8217;ve been kicked in the vagina by your unborn baby. Of course, there are lots of different possibilities for why this might be happening to you, depending on what stage of pregnancy you&#8217;re at. It could be due to baby&#8217;s repositioning in your uterus, or maybe what you&#8217;re feeling is some early Braxton Hicks contractions. Whatever the case, &#8220;lightning crotch&#8221; pretty much happens to all of us and isn&#8217;t necessarily a sign of anything bad. Consider it a rite of passage and try working on looking less shocked when it happens in public (because it will)._

Hopefully it means he's getting engaged further.


----------



## Wilsey

Ugh just realised if bubs is 10 days late....I have 26 days to go. A whole month! I want to meet him NOW!! ;)


----------



## josephine3

Hi team!! I soooo miss having the internet I feel soooo out of the loop of bnb! I miss you all too!!
Wilsey arrrgh not long left now exciting stuff! Not sure I like the sound of lightening crotch tho! Ouch!

Pregnancy is going soooo fast i just want it to slow down and come to a stop so I can enjoy it more!! Does anyone else still have days that they forget they're pregnant for half hour or so then suddenly realise when u have a weird pain or something?! Sounds odd but it happened to me again today lol.
Hope you're all doing good girlies!!! lots of love to all
xxx


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey I am hoping you don't have to wait that much longer. I don't think I would have the patience for that either. 

jo- aw I was wondering where you had been. Glad you are doing well. Haha yes I have had these moments. It has been awhile though since I have because my belly is much bigger and she moves constantly, reminding me that she is in there. I know what you mean about it flying by. It is a little sad how fast its going. I think by the end thought I will be ready haha


----------



## rosabelle

aww wilsey! not long to go!! 
thats so exciting.. 

I got woken up by her kicking this morning for the first time.. its never woken me up before! 

We have decided on a soft pink and white "shabby chic/vintage" nursery theme. Very girly but she wont grow out of it quickly :) i cant wait to get out furniture, its so pretty!


----------



## wantanerd

Wilsey, I hope you don't go that long! That would be torture! I am hoping I don't go that long either! The army hospital won't induce until you are ten days late. I can't imagine going that long. (even though it could be likely since both DH and I were 10 days late). I am hoping that he is like me now and can't stand to be late for anything! I can dream right! 
I don't think I would mind too much but my mom is flying in on my due date and I don't want her sitting around for 10 days.


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks ladies! Keep the positive vibes coming and hopefully he will arrive on time(ish).

Just had to have a scan as the midwife thought the baby might be breech. Turns out he is head down and spine against my tummy - perfect position. Phew!! Nice to see him on the monitor one last time before we see him in real life. So amazing how massive he is now and you can only see segments instead of the whole body!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Pregnancy is going soooo fast i just want it to slow down and come to a stop so I can enjoy it more!! Does anyone else still have days that they forget they're pregnant for half hour or so then suddenly realise when u have a weird pain or something?! Sounds odd but it happened to me again today lol.
> Hope you're all doing good girlies!!! lots of love to all
> xxx

I have had a few of those moments but since the kicks started coming more often and with more force its hard to forget. However forgetting other things has picked up lol.

I keep waiting to log in and hear we have a baby! Exciting exciting!! 

I have my gender scan tuesday but since hubs has also joined team yellow :happydance: it will just be a body scan. Midwife appointment is thursday so I will get to hear the heart beat twice next week. I also have my first parenting class. CRAZY TIMES. We should also find out soon like by next friday soon where we will be moving to so a lot going on here.


----------



## jasminejo24

has anyone had antenatal classes yet or been spoken to about them. i got some sort of leaflett about ones in my area but i allways thought you got one every few weeks on different subjects but this leaflett looks like its just a drop in session for soon to be moms. i was hoping id have a few set dates to go to antenatal classes about things like how to breastfeed and tips for labour. anyone been through most of their pregnancy andnot been told about one class or is anyone half way through and allready been told about ones they an attend?


----------



## armywife11

jasminejo24 said:


> has anyone had antenatal classes yet or been spoken to about them. i got some sort of leaflett about ones in my area but i allways thought you got one every few weeks on different subjects but this leaflett looks like its just a drop in session for soon to be moms. i was hoping id have a few set dates to go to antenatal classes about things like how to breastfeed and tips for labour. anyone been through most of their pregnancy andnot been told about one class or is anyone half way through and allready been told about ones they an attend?

Maybe you have to attend one to sign up for a class? :shrug:

I am doing mine at the midwifes office. I start them thursday but wont get to finish before the move :(


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Thanks ladies! Keep the positive vibes coming and hopefully he will arrive on time(ish).
> 
> Just had to have a scan as the midwife thought the baby might be breech. Turns out he is head down and spine against my tummy - perfect position. Phew!! Nice to see him on the monitor one last time before we see him in real life. So amazing how massive he is now and you can only see segments instead of the whole body!

Aw so glad he is head down! Aw I bet he is a cutie! Did they know how much he weighed?


----------



## Wilsey

Estimate that he is currently just over 7lbs. So over 8 pounds by the time he arrives. More if he is late!!

We went to antenatal classes. It was weekly for two hours over 7 weeks.


----------



## likeaustralia

We are doing the Bradley method classes, which are one class every week for 12 weeks. To be honest though, I don't feel like I'm getting a lot out of it. I kind of dread going :/ I guess I feel like I could have (and have) learned the same and more elsewhere. I also ask a lot of questions that the teacher doesn't know the answer to, so I wind up doing more reading on my own when I feel like she should be a good resource herself. Maybe it comes down to the teacher though.


----------



## jmandrews

Woo Hoo baby is the size of an eggplant!!! only 15 weeks give or take to go! so excited!


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> We are doing the Bradley method classes, which are one class every week for 12 weeks. To be honest though, I don't feel like I'm getting a lot out of it. I kind of dread going :/ I guess I feel like I could have (and have) learned the same and more elsewhere. I also ask a lot of questions that the teacher doesn't know the answer to, so I wind up doing more reading on my own when I feel like she should be a good resource herself. Maybe it comes down to the teacher though.

I watched classes online because of the same reason. They just didn't give me what I wanted. The one at the midwifes is a little different but we will see what i think.


----------



## wantanerd

DH and I have taken a two night birthing class and I am signed up for classes for breast feeding, infant safety and a new born class. The military does about 6 classes you can take and I am doing all but one. I didn't take the pre term labor class b/c i thought I would start freaking out after going through it. I wish they had more information about pain management and epidurals. It was only glossed over and I know my pain tolerance thanks to the HSG. 
DH and I are discussing where we want to deliver- the army hospital or the regular hospital. We are leaning mostly to the regular hospital in town mainly because if something is wrong with the baby, he will be transferred to the hospital in town anyway and I don't want to be at a different hospital as my son. As an added bonus the city hospital has wifi in the rooms and great cell phone reception whereas the military hospital has crappy reception and no internet at all. I think my ADD hubby would go crazy without the internet especially if I have an epidural and sleep though my labor (one can hope).


----------



## josephine3

Oooh Wilsey great to hear buba is in a good position!!

Hmm I've never heard of the Bradley method classes...? I think in the uk they are a bit poop with antenatal classes as neither me nor my pregnant friends at 28 weeks have heard anything about them through midwife yet.. I looked up one in my area at our local Surestart centre but they dont start until after 34 weeks and I gather its only 1 or 2 classes... also my friend from work had a baby at 18 and didnt go to any classes at all the poor thing!! they didnt give her any info or ofer any classes on the nhs. I gather you can go to the nct ones if you look them up online but they're pretty expensive I dont think we will be bothering.. shame tho :(


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Oooh Wilsey great to hear buba is in a good position!!
> 
> Hmm I've never heard of the Bradley method classes...? I think in the uk they are a bit poop with antenatal classes as neither me nor my pregnant friends at 28 weeks have heard anything about them through midwife yet.. I looked up one in my area at our local Surestart centre but they dont start until after 34 weeks and I gather its only 1 or 2 classes... also my friend from work had a baby at 18 and didnt go to any classes at all the poor thing!! they didnt give her any info or ofer any classes on the nhs. I gather you can go to the nct ones if you look them up online but they're pretty expensive I dont think we will be bothering.. shame tho :(

https://www.bradleybirth.com/


Its natural birth techniques and using so's as coaches. Granted you can mold it to fit your desired plan but thats the general ideal.


----------



## likeaustralia

armywife11 said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> We are doing the Bradley method classes, which are one class every week for 12 weeks. To be honest though, I don't feel like I'm getting a lot out of it. I kind of dread going :/ I guess I feel like I could have (and have) learned the same and more elsewhere. I also ask a lot of questions that the teacher doesn't know the answer to, so I wind up doing more reading on my own when I feel like she should be a good resource herself. Maybe it comes down to the teacher though.
> 
> I watched classes online because of the same reason. They just didn't give me what I wanted. The one at the midwifes is a little different but we will see what i think.Click to expand...

I think it has a lot to do with your own personality and your ability/desire to learn independently too. I've found this website and other websites to be really great resources and I always feel like I can come here and ask for others' experience, etc. I think for people who aren't comfortable doing that, they probably get more out of the classes. This wasn't a free hospital class, as someone else said, it's a private natural-birthing method designed by this Dr. Bradley guy. It's been around for a long time and the material is good - I just don't think I'm getting a lot out of the specific class structure.


----------



## Bug222

we are doing classes through the local health unit.. two hour classes over 6 weeks. They cover everything from before labour, birth, pain relief, breastfeeding etc. I had hoped to start sooner but couldn't get in until the May start date.. so we will finish just under a month before the due date.


----------



## Wilsey

So I have 12 days until the due date. Starting to get quite achy around my hips and back. Have a feeling he's going to be late and I will have a long latent labour period.

After waiting this long I just want to meet him!! ;)


----------



## jmandrews

aw not long wilsey!!! He will be here before you know it :)


----------



## armywife11

Ultrasound went good baby did exactly what he or she was suppose to. I have no clue anything else as it was a tech so I have to wait till my midwife looks at them in three days. Nothing looked funny to me though. 

Heart rate was 158, measured 20+1 (I am 19+6) and weighed~ 11 oz. Moving and kicking like crazy


----------



## armywife11

EDITED

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/jersey_22705/fasafsfa.jpg

My little bug!!


----------



## Wilsey

Awesome u/s pic!! Go baby go!! :)


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Awesome u/s pic!! Go baby go!! :)

Not much longer for you! :happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

I want it to happen on it's own but at least I know baby will be in my arms in 20 days at the most. (They let us go over 10 days in NZ before inducing). So wishing it will be this week, I just can't wait to cuddle him.


----------



## wantanerd

I am with you on that Wilsey. The military also makes you wait 10 days past your due date and I hear induction sucks. I hope you don't have to wait the full 20 days!


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks wantanerd. I've definitely been noticing changes in my body in the last week or so. I think my body is gearing up for labour but who knows how long it will take to actually go into labour!!


----------



## armywife11

20 WEEKS!! HALF WAY WHOOOT WHOOT! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## likeaustralia

congrats armywife! these last few weeks have flown by since 20 weeks for me!!


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> congrats armywife! these last few weeks have flown by since 20 weeks for me!!

I still feel like I just had my 16 week check up lol.


----------



## wantanerd

I still feel like I just found out I am pregnant! It blows my mind I am due in less than 7 weeks!


----------



## armywife11

Ultra Sound results came back 100% positive... I also learned.. get this.. an anterior placenta. I have been feeling movements since 15 weeks!! I thought she was kidding!

It still surprises me. Everything I read says I should feel them later than I did. Others have mentioned movements just as early in the second tri board so I don't feel as shocked as I did.


----------



## Wilsey

I have an anterior placenta too armywife. 

I felt him for the first time at 18 weeks. Which is quite normal. 

Just made my belly a bit bigger I think. It's quite uncomfy now that he has his back to it and there is hardly any room.


----------



## likeaustralia

Our nursery is almost done... just a few things left to hang on the walls + the mobile. I should be able to post pics after the weekend! So excited!


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies!! wantanerd I know how u feel I still feel like I've just found out too!! Its going soooo fast I want it to slow down a bit so I can enjoy it more! I hope the second half goes a bit slower!

We also got some of our nursery furniture in the other day, how much fun is it really??! lol i even enjoyed building the flat pack dresser hehe. Loved putting all my bits and bobs in it and making the bed up on the cot!! makes it feel very very real!! 

Still feels very strange to even be pregnant its mental lol x


----------



## Wilsey

Ahhhh I just know I'm going to go overdue. It's so hard to relax and not think about it! :(


----------



## likeaustralia

I have pics of the nursery to share!! The mobile isn't properly hung yet and I have some work to do on one wall (with the floating shelves), but the rest is just about done. Take a look:

Random one of one of my dogs and some toys. The little giraffe you can kind of see on the side table there is one of those white noise machines that makes "jungle noises" and also has a heartbeat option. I had it on last night when we were in there putting some things together and both of my dogs were laying near it totally relaxed, so I think it works! :) :


Bookshelf and elephant poster:


Crib and bookshelf (different angle):


Crib and window/valence/etc:


Crib:


Dresser-changer and animal paintings (by me!):


Wall with floating shelves and window/rocker corner (You can see the chain that is attached to the mobile kind of draped over the bottom shelf.. that won't stay there after it's hung over the crib. I'm also planning to hang some photos on either side of the shelves and a put more doo-dads and things on the shelves.):


Mobile - made by me :) (not yet properly hung):


Pillows and toys:


Rocking chair and bear ottoman:


----------



## kitcatbaby

likeaustralia... your nursery is beautiful!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks kitcat! I've had a lot of fun working on it. :D

How are you doing? I haven't been keeping up with the original thread very well.


----------



## wantanerd

nursery looks great!


----------



## armywife11

It looks great! I cannot wait to put our together! I have a small bit of it in a tote ready for the move.


----------



## kitcatbaby

likeaustralia said:


> Thanks kitcat! I've had a lot of fun working on it. :D
> 
> How are you doing? I haven't been keeping up with the original thread very well.

I'm ok thanks darling :) starting clomid next cycle so quite excited to be moving forward!


----------



## likeaustralia

kitcatbaby said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> Thanks kitcat! I've had a lot of fun working on it. :D
> 
> How are you doing? I haven't been keeping up with the original thread very well.
> 
> I'm ok thanks darling :) starting clomid next cycle so quite excited to be moving forward!Click to expand...

That's great to hear! I hope it works for you soon :)


----------



## Wilsey

Looks amazing darl!! :D

I'll have to post some pics when we finally get our crib sorted. Bubs will be in a bassinet to start with so haven't been in any great rush to get that part finished. Everything else is done in the room though!


----------



## likeaustralia

Wilsey said:


> Looks amazing darl!! :D
> 
> I'll have to post some pics when we finally get our crib sorted. Bubs will be in a bassinet to start with so haven't been in any great rush to get that part finished. Everything else is done in the room though!

Thanks! :)

Just a few more days for you... I hope baby Wilsey comes on time!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks! Me too!!!

Meeting up with all the antenatal girls today and they all have their babies (except for one who is due today and might be giving birth as we speak). I hope I don't get all emotional seeing their little bundles of joy!!


----------



## jmandrews

wow I haven't been on BnB in awhile. It has been crazy around here. My sister is visiting from NC. I had to go to a wedding over the weekend and had my first baby shower. I am exhausted. Everlee got a lot of great gifts. she is def. spoiled. I go for my gestational diabetes test tomorrow morning. A week from today I leave for vacation.

Wilsey I keep checking to see if you have had your little bundle yet. :) hang in there it wont be much longer! im excited to see him!


----------



## likeaustralia

I forgot to update about my 24 week appointment on Friday. All is well. My BP is still a bit on the high side (132/76), but they are not concerned about Pre-E as my 24hr urine came back clear!!! So, so relieved about that. They felt around for the baby for the first time and were able to actually feel where his head/bum/legs were, which was pretty cool! He's head down and has his back to my right side, which makes sense because that's where I've been feeling lots of kicks. 

The crazy thing is after this great appointment, I walked into our granite countertop late Friday night and woke up with a bruise on my side. I freaked out a bit since I'm O- and called my mw in the morning. They said if it's still sore the next day, after a bump to the bump, they recommend getting the rhogam shot for any Rh- women. Sooo... I ended up going to the ER on Saturday and getting the shot. Let me just say that while I'm glad they are there for emergencies, I am SOOO glad I am planning a non-hospital birth. Being there really makes me so unhappy and nervous. Ugh.


----------



## Bug222

LikeAustralia- your nursery is beautiful!!! You are so talented!!! 

My appt didn't go so well today... failed by GTT so have to go tomorrow for the three hour one.. blah. Apparently I am also measuring small so have been referred for a growth scan to see if baby is growing ok.


----------



## wantanerd

I failed the one hour test early in my pregnancy and the three hour test showed I was fine (twice!).


----------



## armywife11

Found out where we are moving to and when. Sadly its somewhere we didn't want and the timing sucks, its much later than we were originally told. We are going to look into our options and see if we can stay till I give birth then move. This baby may be born here in Florida after all. Military life is so much fun.


----------



## likeaustralia

Eeeep! Double digit day!!!


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies! Oooh still no baby from Wilsey its gonna be soon tho cant wait to hear that he's here safe and well.
I finally got online at my parents house for a lil while so thought I'd best check in with you all.. and also see if anyone can give a lil advice.. I have had some sort of horrible rash :( It seems to have gotten much better now but it was little red dots, all over my body, really blotchy, mainly on my bump and legs. Got much worse at night.. I phoned the emergency mw on thursday night as couldnt sleep for itching and it looked terrible. It seems to have faded now but I still have extremely itchy feet. Very very irritating!! been to docs and had a blood test for cholestasis (liver problem) so Im waiting for the results of that to come in.. Annoyingly they said if its not that then theres nothing they can do and its just another fun pregnancy symptom. I seriously hope it goes away I cant be this itchy till due day!!

likeaustralia I wish I could see your pics but they wont load :(
Hope everyone else is well.. I also wondered does everyone get the glucose tests cos I havent had any at all.. hmm..
luv to you all, xxxx


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> Hi ladies! Oooh still no baby from Wilsey its gonna be soon tho cant wait to hear that he's here safe and well.
> I finally got online at my parents house for a lil while so thought I'd best check in with you all.. and also see if anyone can give a lil advice.. I have had some sort of horrible rash :( It seems to have gotten much better now but it was little red dots, all over my body, really blotchy, mainly on my bump and legs. Got much worse at night.. I phoned the emergency mw on thursday night as couldnt sleep for itching and it looked terrible. It seems to have faded now but I still have extremely itchy feet. Very very irritating!! been to docs and had a blood test for cholestasis (liver problem) so Im waiting for the results of that to come in.. Annoyingly they said if its not that then theres nothing they can do and its just another fun pregnancy symptom. I seriously hope it goes away I cant be this itchy till due day!!
> 
> likeaustralia I wish I could see your pics but they wont load :(
> Hope everyone else is well.. I also wondered does everyone get the glucose tests cos I havent had any at all.. hmm..
> luv to you all, xxxx

Hmm - I'm not sure why the pics aren't loading. Sorry about that!

As for the glucose tests, I have an appointment to go do mine around 27 weeks. My mw said they usually order them around 27-29 weeks. You're still a bit early yet.


----------



## josephine3

Ah okay.. I think its my computer not loading prooerly, not you!

While I'm here I must share my new pushchair !! there's a sale on at Babies R us if anyone's interested its £299 with free car seat!! Also you get the chaning bag which im loving!! yay for pushchair buying i thought I would never choose!
https://www.silvercross.co.uk/pram-systems/3D/rouge/


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> Ah okay.. I think its my computer not loading prooerly, not you!
> 
> While I'm here I must share my new pushchair !! there's a sale on at Babies R us if anyone's interested its £299 with free car seat!! Also you get the chaning bag which im loving!! yay for pushchair buying i thought I would never choose!
> https://www.silvercross.co.uk/pram-systems/3D/rouge/

It's super cute! We don't really have those here in the US. If we did, I might be tempted to get one! Most people use the travel system ones where the carseat sits on top or the umbrella fold-up types. I'm not going for the travel system personally and waiting until around 6 months to get/use an umbrella stroller.


----------



## jmandrews

josephine3 said:


> Hi ladies! Oooh still no baby from Wilsey its gonna be soon tho cant wait to hear that he's here safe and well.
> I finally got online at my parents house for a lil while so thought I'd best check in with you all.. and also see if anyone can give a lil advice.. I have had some sort of horrible rash :( It seems to have gotten much better now but it was little red dots, all over my body, really blotchy, mainly on my bump and legs. Got much worse at night.. I phoned the emergency mw on thursday night as couldnt sleep for itching and it looked terrible. It seems to have faded now but I still have extremely itchy feet. Very very irritating!! been to docs and had a blood test for cholestasis (liver problem) so Im waiting for the results of that to come in.. Annoyingly they said if its not that then theres nothing they can do and its just another fun pregnancy symptom. I seriously hope it goes away I cant be this itchy till due day!!
> 
> likeaustralia I wish I could see your pics but they wont load :(
> Hope everyone else is well.. I also wondered does everyone get the glucose tests cos I havent had any at all.. hmm..
> luv to you all, xxxx

My cousin had these same symptoms :( she was miserable at the end of her pregnancy. It was something to do with her liver. It started for her at 30 weeks. They ended up delivering her at 36 weeks. Her baby was born perfectly healthy. Hope you get good news and get some relief soon!


----------



## jmandrews

Super cute stroller!!! I was going to get a peg perego but I ended up getting a city select instead because you can have two kids on it at once. It's very nice. I ot a peg perego car seat though :) I love it!


----------



## josephine3

Well I got the blood results back, liver function test normal and bile acids slightly high. Doctor is going to give me a call back tomorrow to discuss the results.
jm, did you cousin have to be monitored and have extra bloods/scans etc?? why was she induced so early was the baby in distress??

Im not sure what you guys mean when you say 'umbrella stroller' lol i guess its some way it folds up? mine does go to a travel system too the car seat fits on! I really love it! i wasnt sure whether to go for a travel system as I dont drive or use cars a lot but this was the right price!


----------



## armywife11

Umbrella strollers https://www.travelingbaby.com/images/prod/c.UmbrellaStroller.NAP.jpg.jpg

https://www.babywhiz.com/images/LG/KKO-Umbrella-Folded.jpg


----------



## josephine3

Ah i see.... yeah I will probly get one of those strollers when she is a bit bigger, but I like the idea of a parent facing proper pushchair for the beginning! Plus they're sooo cute lol.

I've got another blood test tomorrow to check my bile levels again - cross your fingers for me that they go back down and maybe I wont have cholestasis!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Stalking for news of wilsey :) bet he's here by now... can't wait to hear how everything went for her!


----------



## Wilsey

Awww kitkat bless you! x He's most definitely not here - little bugger is far too comfy. No signs of anything happening. Induction in 6 days!


----------



## likeaustralia

I was hoping for the same, kitkat! Figured since yuo hadn't been around that you were off enjoying the new baby. Sorry he's late, Wilsey. I'll keep hoping that he comes on his own before the induction for you!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wilsey said:


> Awww kitkat bless you! x He's most definitely not here - little bugger is far too comfy. No signs of anything happening. Induction in 6 days!

Aw hun best of luck when it is time and please do keep us posted x


----------



## rosabelle

i havent been around much lately, hope you are all doing well.. :)

Wilsey you must be over it by now! hoping he comes real soon! 

Has anyone else had really bad hip pain? i am really struggling with it at the moment. it seems to be worse on my left side and literally locks up.. am going to talk to the physio soon and hopefully they can help but other then the body pillow does anyone else have suggestions for easing it a bit? :)


----------



## josephine3

Still no baby!! :O Hope he comes along soon Wilsey!!

No hip pain for me just joint pain :( like knees and fingers even. I did ask mw but they said you cant put anything on it like 'deep heat' rub or anything like that. sucks!! Hmm Im not sure I hae lots of pillows at the mo too but its not really helping. xx


----------



## armywife11

So we are still on baby watch I see. 

I have been having bad round ligament pain and some back aches but I have just been dealing. Hubs usually rubs them for me so it will feel good for a bit.


----------



## rosabelle

yeah it seems to be getting alot worse, some days it takes me a few minutes to just get out of bed! hubby thinks its pretty amusing though :dohh:


----------



## likeaustralia

I had hip pain before I was even pregnant, but it came and went and it still does. There are some days where it feels like my hip joints are creaking along like an old lady and other days where I'm perfectly fine. I think mine is injury related -- I snowboarded and fell A LOT when I was learning, so I did some damage to both my hips and my knees. I'm sure the extra weight and stretched out ligaments are just making it tougher on the joints too. It seems to hurt when the weather changes, so right now I'm fine, but if it gets cold again, I'll be hurting. :/ Anyway, I haven't really found anything that helps, but it seems to get better if I keep fairly active, which is easier said than done when it's hurting.


----------



## rosabelle

i think mine is worse when its cold aswell likeaustralia.. but i find that any excersise, even just walking around the shops leaves me unable to move.. 
hoping the physiotherapist will be able to help a bit, i have heard good things from other women who have been..


----------



## Mrs W 11

How's your rash Jo? Hope the results come back ok. I've mainly had back pain but hips and ribs getting more uncomfortable now. 

Good luck wilsey, not long to wait now! 

X


----------



## josephine3

rash has gone down now Mrs W thanks for asking!! Apparently the bile acid levels are still high though :( gone up to 10 now from 9. just going to keep monitoring it I believe...

Still no update from Wilsey!! Keeping us in suspense!!


----------



## likeaustralia

what does the high bile level mean, jo? can they do anything for you?


----------



## wantanerd

Looks like they are inducing me at 39 weeks which will be around May 31st. I have to be monitored now b/c my 24 hour urine test showed mild pre-eclampsia. So for the next 3 weeks, lots of taking it easy and hoping my levels don't go up! 

Hope you had your son Wilsey or he is soon on his way!


----------



## armywife11

keeping you ladies in my thoughts!!


----------



## likeaustralia

wantanerd said:


> Looks like they are inducing me at 39 weeks which will be around May 31st. I have to be monitored now b/c my 24 hour urine test showed mild pre-eclampsia. So for the next 3 weeks, lots of taking it easy and hoping my levels don't go up!
> 
> Hope you had your son Wilsey or he is soon on his way!

Definitely rest up! I've had to do 3 of those annoying 24-hr urine tests and *knock on wood*, they've come up normal. I have slightly elevated BP, so I'm being monitored very closely for Pre-E. I'll be thinking of you and baby! I know how worrying it is.

My next hurdle is my glucose test this Thursday. Fingers crossed all goes well so it's one less thing to worry about in third tri.


----------



## likeaustralia

Speaking of, what did you ladies eat before your glucose test? My MW says I don't have to fast and to "eat normally," but sometimes I eat pie for breakfast! I know -- terrible -- but sometimes you just need pie. :) I'm thinking a small breakfast of scrambled eggs with cheese and a small glass of milk. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## wantanerd

I ate low carb before the test only b/c i have pcos and issues with that. But don't eat before the test. They say for the one hour you can eat 2 hours beforehand but it can affect it. bring a snack so you can eat right afterwards.


----------



## Bug222

i didn't eat before either the one hour or the three hour. Would def second the bringing of a snack to have right after.


----------



## armywife11

I swear I read that I have to do a 12 hour fast for mine. I am not happy about it because if I wait that long I get sick. I am looking into other options.


----------



## likeaustralia

Mine specifically said not to fast, so I'm definitely going to eat something - just need to decide what. I think if you fast and you're not supposed to, it can throw off the results too. :/


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies,

Just a quick check in - things are still a bit hectic around here.

Run down of the event. Started getting what felt like period pains around 5.30pm on Thursday night. Progressed so by 9.30pm we rang out midwife because the contractions were about 7 mins apart and we wanted to give her a heads up. She came and saw me at 11pm as they were about 4 mins apart. She said I was 2cm dilated, and also the baby had had his first poop in me (never a good sign) and I think she must have basically given me a sweep because I had my bloody show after she left. 

She suggested a hot bath. So jumped in and the contractions slowed for a while then came on thick and fast. So after 45 mins I got out of the bath. By 1.30pm I couldn't handle the contractions as they were averaging 2 1/2 minutes apart. It was painful and I said I wanted to go to hospital. :growlmad:

We got there just after 2am with midwife a few minutes behind. She examined me and I was 5cm dilated. Then there was this hooha about how they couldn't give me an epi until they checked my bloods for something. Ended up not getting the epi until 4am!!! Hell on wheels. By this stage I was 7-8cm dilated. :dohh:

Felt like the labour was happening quite quickly. By 7am I was fully dilated. Pushed for 1 hour 15 mins before baby's heart rate stayed too high and also due to the fact that he had already pooped they took me to theatre. Said they would try forceps and then if that failed I would have a c-section. :nope:

By the time we got into theatre (9am) they said the foreceps wouldn't work so c-section it was. They sorted the block out and started the op.

Baby William Alan was born 9.23am Friday 4 May. :cloud9:

So that's my birth story.

Because he was a c-section baby they gave me skin to skin and then took him away. We knew something was wrong when we hadn't seen him again for four hours. :nope:

He had to be in the neonatal unit for two days because of small holes in his lungs (most likely from inhaling his first poop). He had all this 'free air' in and around his lungs that may have had to be drained. So he was in an incubator for two days. It was a bit horrifying. :cry:

His second xray on the second day showed the air in and around his lungs was receding so they didn't think they would have to drain it. We got to have William in our room on the third day (Sunday) after they thought he was stable.

He was given the all clear by another xray on Tuesday and so we came home that night (yesterday).

So didn't get much time with the little fella until the third day of his existence but we are just so happy he is ok!! :cloud9: :cloud9:


Sorry for the REALLY long post!!
 



Attached Files:







William.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bug222

Oh gosh Wilsey he is gorgeous. So sorry you had so many complications.. must have been so scary! Glad things are looking up now. Huge congratulations to you and your hubby!


----------



## armywife11

Congrats!! I am so sorry that you had such a scary experience but glad your both doing well!!!!


----------



## rosabelle

Congrats Wilsey! he is beautiful! Glad he is doing a bit better now, it must have been awful not having him with you straight away. 


and in regards to the Glucose test ladies, i was told not to fast, just not to eat half hour before the test. i had cheese toast and a tea in the morning for breaky and passed it all fine :)


----------



## kitcatbaby

Congratulations wilsey he is gorgeous :) it sounds like you had a really scary time... thankfully he is ok :) well done!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats Wilsey!!!!!! He is adorable!


----------



## likeaustralia

Congrats Wilsey!!! What a beautiful baby boy!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Big congrats wilsey, baby William is gorgeous!! Sorry to hear about the complications, I am so glad all is ok now! X


----------



## josephine3

Awww congrats Wilsey!! he is gorgeous!! Sounds like a bit of a scary labour but glad he got here safely in the end!! Awww Im getting excited now! And scared too lol. 

Much love to you and the little guy xx


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks ladies - all very exciting here at the moment. And of course there is the sleep deprivation!! ;)

Pic of me and William hanging out! (don't know why it's decided to rotate it but hey)
 



Attached Files:







Wills and I.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wantanerd

Its scary and exciting at the same time to know I have less than three weeks and he will be here whether he comes on his own or I am induced at 39 weeks. I am still pretty scared about labor but the induction doesn't really scare me that much. 
I can't believe he is almost here!


----------



## josephine3

Awww such a cute picture!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

BEAUTIFUL PICTURE WILSEY! So precious!


----------



## likeaustralia

Got the results of my glucose screening today - passed! So relieved. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Baby Everlee's 3D ultrasound picture :) She is absolutely perfect! What an amazing experience. I can't wait to kiss her little face! she is measuring 5 days early. She weighs 3 lbs 7 oz so far. im so in love!
 



Attached Files:







558662_10100645577334848_20723695_49570443_2100066821_n.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wilsey

jm - beautiful!! Won't be long now and you can give her all the kisses and cuddles you could ever want.

likeaustralia - congrats!!


----------



## josephine3

Wow jm what an amazing picture!!
likeaustralia well done on the pass!! lol like its an exam..
Wilsey how is motherhood treating you??! xx


----------



## rosabelle

wow, just gorgeous jmandrews!! i have my 3d one this weekend.. cant wait!!


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks so much! it was an amazing experience rosabelle you will love it!!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Peters Pooky

I have my 3D of my little girl on Friday! Hopefully they turn out as well as yours jm!


----------



## Mrs W 11

They are gorgeous! Wishing I had had one now! Only 7 weeks to go


----------



## jmandrews

Aw Peters you will love it! and thanks :) it is pretty amazing!

Mrs. W you dont have much longer! YAY! You will get to meet your precious baby and stare at his or her face every day! (sry not sure if you are having a boy or girl)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks jm, we don't know what we are having so will be a surprise. Can't wait!! We put the nursery furniture together yesterday, how's everyone else getting on? Xx


----------



## Bug222

Our nursery is pretty much done. We have all the big stuff ready. I started to pack my bag this week too.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I still need to do my bag, got a few bits left to get but have started a list and a pile! 

Didn't sleep well last night, woke up for a wee 3 times and feel soooo tired. How am I going to cope with the baby?! I love my sleep.


----------



## rosabelle

I had my 3d ultrasound today and it was just adorable.. 
She has the chubbiest cheeks and little pouty lips.. 
:)
 



Attached Files:







Crop_BABY.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wantanerd

Less than two weeks for me! They are inducing me on the 31st if he doesn't come out sooner! I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## jmandrews

I went to the Dr. today and I am measuring at 32 weeks!!! lol two ahead... i was surprised! (if you are measuring ahead and your baby is weighing more does that mean my due day changes? does anyone know?) It makes me wonder if I will go into labor early. EEK!
Also on saturday my twin sister called me (she now lives in North Carolina) to tell me that is is pregnant! I am soooo excited for her! It gets even crazier! She is due exactly 6 months to the day after my baby is due. She is due Jan. 27th! I got her hooked on BNB. If you go to my profile you will see her. Her name on bnb is nellandzack. Well anyway just thought I would share! How is everyone else???


----------



## jmandrews

Rosabelle beautiful 3D photo of your precious baby girl!


----------



## jmandrews

wantanerd not too much longer!!! so exciting!


----------



## Wilsey

jm - send her the link to this thread


----------



## jmandrews

Hey Wilsey! OK! will do!


----------



## rosabelle

thats very exciting jmandrews! how nice to have little cousins so close in age!


----------



## NellandZack

Hey I'M JMandrews twin sister she wanted me to join this thread :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Weclome Nellandzack! Congratulations x


----------



## armywife11

Hey gals sorry I was away we had company for a week and it was recovering. Exciting updates, photos, and new members since I was in here last I see! HI NellandZack!!

Today I am 25 weeks. We got the crib in the mail. We are counting down our move. Where is this time going?


----------



## NellandZack

Thank you!


----------



## rosabelle

welcome Nellandzack! :)


----------



## jmandrews

YAY NELL!!! so glad you joined :)


----------



## Wilsey

Welcome Nell :D

Couple more pictures of my little man! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Wills.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 6









Wills2.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rosabelle

Wilsey he just melts my heart!! gorgeous!


----------



## jmandrews

aw he is so precious! Love his little photo shoot :) This is what I do for a living. I love babies especially taking pictures of them


----------



## likeaustralia

Beautiful photos, Wilsey!

Welcome to our little group, Nell!

My SIL also just announced that she's pregnant. For a variety of reasons, I'm not sure how I feel about it. I mean, of course I'm happy for them like I would be anyone else. I just don't love the idea of the babies being so close in age. My husband's brother is super competitive and I don't want our baby to have to be a part of that. :/


----------



## Bug222

Welcome Nell!!!

OMG Wilsey he just keeps getting cuter!!!


----------



## NellandZack

likeaustralia said:


> Beautiful photos, Wilsey!
> 
> Welcome to our little group, Nell!
> 
> My SIL also just announced that she's pregnant. For a variety of reasons, I'm not sure how I feel about it. I mean, of course I'm happy for them like I would be anyone else. I just don't love the idea of the babies being so close in age. My husband's brother is super competitive and I don't want our baby to have to be a part of that. :/

Aw thanks yoU! yea i know know people like that its annoying! thank goodness we aren't. I just try to ignore them. Its just silly to live like that.


----------



## jasminejo24

i had the wierdest experience with my gp the other day 
she asked where my pregnancy notes were and as i reached down for my handbag i said "in my handbag" and she reached down faster than me picked up my bag opened it and got them out and then when the appointment was over she reached for my bag agan to put them back in so i swiped it up and took the notes out of ther hand. she also really hurt me whilst she was measuring my bump and the midwife said after that she hadnt even done the measurement right or signed it so it was invalid. 
do you recon i would be justified in asking to see someone else if i have to see a gp again? she is my personal gp too so would i be justified in asking for another gp to be my personal one?
im not sure if im overreacting a bit but what with going through my handbag and getting my notes wrong she doesnt seem very capable she has been my gp since i was born and has never been like this before but im just a bit worried to go back to her

other than that im 30 weeks now and cant wait. ive been told my bump is measuring a bit too big but other than that no problems :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jasmine that is odd behaviour by your GP? I guess she didnt want you to over reach or hurt yourself but odd to grab your bag without asking if its ok to help you. 

Wilsey - he is so gorgeous!! Hope you are enjoying the first few weekes together! 

UK ladies - how amazingly hot is this weather?! I am melting! 

xx


----------



## rosabelle

My maternity leave and annual leave got approved yesterday! yay!! Makes it all that more exciting! 
and... my boobs started leaking! eeek! i had a little freak out when it happened, it wasnt alot but enough to wipe off with a tissue.. my hubby had a good giggle.. 
when or have you ladies started leaking?


----------



## jmandrews

I don't think I have. What does it look like?


----------



## rosabelle

well i had little drops of a yellow 'milky' fluid and then drops of clear fluid..


----------



## wantanerd

Mine started at 26 weeks and has gotten worse. I have to wear a bra to bed now or else I end up with wet sheets =P


----------



## Wilsey

I never leaked but it came on full force when he was born!


----------



## likeaustralia

Wilsey said:


> I never leaked but it came on full force when he was born!

I'm glad to hear that! I was starting to worry that I hadn't had any leakage yet and it seems like everyone else is complaining of it for weeks by now. One of the books I just finished reading says you should try and express some before the baby's born in case they need extra colostrum, but I just don't see that happening for me.


----------



## Wilsey

They helped me express when i was in hospital - so i think its ok if you don't!!


----------



## jmandrews

I am with ya likeaustralia... no leaking for me either. I hope I am successful at breast feeding... nervous Im not going to be able to :(


----------



## rosabelle

Wow wantanerd! Mines no where near that much yet. It is only really happening if I squeeze them lol... 
Jm they may still leak yet, your only about a week ahead of me :)


----------



## jmandrews

haha i try to squeeze them but nothing comes out. It just hurts when i try. oh well maybe mine wont come in until I have her.


----------



## wantanerd

Be glad you are not as bad as me yet! most of the time it only comes out when I squeeze but other times it has a mind of its own. Thankfully hubby isn't grossed out about it. He does hate how I wear a bra most of the time to bed. 

But now I am only *5 DAYS* away from meeting my son. I am getting a little nervous but I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Bug222

no leaking for me yet either. 
OMG... only 5 days to go Wantanerd!!!! Soo exciting!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I haven't had any leaking, I don't think everyone does. For lots of ladies theres nothing before the baby comes xx


----------



## likeaustralia

Had my 30-week appointment today. All is still going well. MW said I need to be careful about too much sugar. I don't think she would've said anything if I hadn't mentioned eating popcicles over the past few days --- nothing too crazy, just a few (total, not each day) over the past few really hot days. Oh well! Measuring at 31cm, so still within normal range size-wise. My BP and baby's HB were both good and baby is still head down as well.

I have an ultrasound scheduled for next week to check on placenta location as it was noted as low-lying at my 19w u/s. Hopefully it's moved up and I can plan for the natural birth that I want!

How's everyone else doing this week?


----------



## armywife11

99 days left for me, and last week of my second trimester!! 

Glad to see everyone is doing well!


----------



## jmandrews

I think Baby E has moved head down. I think it happened today when I was at work. I felt crazy movement all of a sudden that last a long time. It was different than usual movements I have felt. I also have bad groin pain. It hurts especially when i get up from sitting or laying down. It feels like I pulled a muscle. Anyone else felt this? I really hope she has moved head down. It gives me some hope that I will have a vaginal birth.


----------



## rosabelle

jm, when i had my 3d scan i asked her how baby way lying and she said head down with spine towards my right (which would make sense because that side of my belly is always so hard).. but i do often feel like ive pulled something down lower and have had groin pain aswell so its possible your little girl has moved..


----------



## likeaustralia

Congrats, armywife! Going to double digits feels good, doesn't it? :)


----------



## likeaustralia

jmandrews - my baby's been head down since they were able to feel him, so I can't comment from experience, but I do hope it means yours has moved to a good position for you! Fingers crossed for you :) (and for me that mine stays good! ;))


----------



## jmandrews

I can officially say that my baby is due next month!!! So excited!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Arggh my baby was head down at my last midwife appointment but then I had my 35 week check this week and they think baby is breech!

Midwife said she cant feel a head down low (even though I too have had pelvis pain and thought baby had gone head down and dropped a bit) and the top of the bump she says is too hard to be a bum. So I have a scan coming up and if baby is definately brrech they'll try to manually turn it - eek!!


----------



## rosabelle

oh how frustrating Mrs W.. 
Fingers crossed baby moves again or is still head down!


----------



## likeaustralia

I hope your ultrasound shows that the mw is wrong and your baby is indeed head down!

I have an ultrasound coming up too... fingers crossed that it shows my low-lying placenta has moved up. I'm super nervous!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies, fingers crossed! Likeaus I hope your placenta has moved too, when is your scan? X


----------



## likeaustralia

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks ladies, fingers crossed! Likeaus I hope your placenta has moved too, when is your scan? X


Thursday - when's yours?


----------



## wantanerd

Doyle arrived on Friday June 1st at 4:44pm!!!!!

It was just over 24 hours of labor when he made his appearance. He weighed 6lbs 9oz and was 20.5 inches long. So far so good. He has been eating well and sleeping well. We should be out of the hospital today at lunchtime. I will post pics once I get a better internet signal.


----------



## josephine3

HI ladies sorry its been sooo long since I last caught up with you all!!

Yay Im just in time for another birth announcement! Many congrats wantanerd! Tell us more!! How was your labour? What pain relief did you have? We want all the gory details lol.. did I read that you were being induced, how come if you dont mind me asking? Hope you're enjoying your first days with you new son!

Mrs W I hope your baby moves back to head down! I got told at my 28 wk check that my baby is head down but that she could easily move about a lot before the birth.. I was secretly hoping she might stay that way lol.

jm I hope that placenta of yours is well out of the way!!

Welcome to NellandZack hope you enjoy bnb!

Oh and yes I have been leaking for a good while now, just at night but since about week 20.. and its getting worse! I now have to wear a bra so I can put pads in else the sheets get big wet patches on! (does anyone know if the pressure of just a bra alone will keep me dry or do I need the pads?) cos when I take them off they look dry but surely they're not. I dont get it!! I think its something to do with how my boobs get squashed when I lie on my side lol. I've so never heard of the expressing before baby is born thing but I totally could do that if I felt the need lol theres enough! It was clear to start with but now its sort of yellowy (ergh).

Time is FLYING Im so worried that Im not prepared enough for this baby yet!! Exciting time tho ladies :) xxx


----------



## Bug222

Huge congrats Wantanerd!!!!! :flower:


----------



## likeaustralia

Congrats wantanerd! Can't wait to see pics! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

likeaustralia said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, fingers crossed! Likeaus I hope your placenta has moved too, when is your scan? X
> 
> 
> Thursday - when's yours?Click to expand...

Mines a week on weds, can't wait to see baby again and find out either way!

Congrats wantanerd!! X


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats wantanerd!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

YAY! CONGRATS WANTANERD!!!! SO EXCITED FOR YOU! Can't wait to hear all about it and see pictures :)


----------



## rosabelle

yay!! congrats Wantanerd!!! hope you are all settling in..


----------



## wantanerd

So I was induced for mild pre-eclampsia at 39 weeks. 

The induction was supposed to start at 7am on the 31st but was held off until 11:30. I arrived at the hospital and was admitted and the iv was placed. I was checked out by a midwife an hour later and was only 1-2cm 50% effaced so we chose to insert a foley bulb to ripen my cervix (water balloon placed on my cervix and it falls out at 4cm) but all hell broke lose on the delivery floor and it wasn't inserted until 4pm. 
As soon as the bulb was in place, the contractions really started to hurt but since it takes anywhere up to 12 hours for the bulb to fall out, they let me walk around and eat something. About 45 minutes into the induction, I was in extreme pain so the nurse gave me phentenol to take the edge off and it worked. I spent the next three hours very happy. I went to the bathroom around 7 and the bulb fell out. The pitocin was started and I was able to last another 4 hours before I asked to get the epidural. I really didn't need it at that point but it was 11pm and I wanted to sleep. 
The epidural was administered and the only horrible part was the numbing cream going in. After that, it wasn't bad. Right after the epidural, the doctor checked me, I was at 5cm and he broke my water. I was able to doze during the night until 3 when I woke up in pain again. I was given another dose of meds through the epidural and slept the rest of the night. In the morning I had only progressed another centimeter. The pain came back and had to ask for another dose of meds. 
Finally at 10 in the morning, the doctor checked at told me I was close to 9cm and had two hours to get to 10cm before we discussed any options. At that point, I wanted to be done and anything sounded good. Thankfully two hours later, I was fully dilated. I had to wait another hour and a half to start pushing. 
I pushed for 2 hours and 7 minutes. It was tiring but it felt better than doing nothing during a contraction. All but 5 minutes of this was trying to get his head out. I had to have an epiesotomy but I didn't feel it over the "ring of fire" of his head crowning. As soon as his head was out, I had one push and the rest of him came out. Two minutes later, the placenta just fell out. 
He was placed on top of me and I was so relieved to be done with labor and to have my son. Everything I went through in the 24 hour labor was forgotten the moment he was placed in my arms. 

So far so good, I seem to have a very content baby. The first night I slept 4 hours in one stretch, he has taken to breastfeeding and my milk has come in. Last night I got to sleep inbetween feedings. I only hope this continues. My mom flies out here in three days and she cannot wait to meet her first grandchild.
 



Attached Files:







DSC01645 (Small).jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## likeaustralia

Congratulations wantanerd! He is beautiful!


----------



## jmandrews

Made a trip to the E.R. this morning. I became super light headed, hot, shakey, and nauseas to the point where I thought I was going to pass out and had to sit on the floor. DH took me to the E.R. The nurse said I looked very pale and when they asked me simple questions I couldnt think to answer them. After 3 hours there getting blood/urine tests and being pumped full of fluid I am feeling much much better. Found out I have a UTI... so I am starting antibiotics. Dr. Wants me to take it easy for a couple of days and get some rest. Everlee was feeling just fine, she was kicking and squirming around the whole time. Love my baby girl. I'm glad she is ok.


----------



## Wilsey

Glad to hear everything is ok with you and bubs. UTI will be gone in no time!


----------



## rosabelle

thats not good jmandrews.. glad you and bub are ok.. take it easy!


----------



## armywife11

Sorry ladies my computer cord is fried and I had to order a new one. Using hubs laptop until then...

CONGRATS Wantanerd! So precious!!!


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Made a trip to the E.R. this morning. I became super light headed, hot, shakey, and nauseas to the point where I thought I was going to pass out and had to sit on the floor. DH took me to the E.R. The nurse said I looked very pale and when they asked me simple questions I couldnt think to answer them. After 3 hours there getting blood/urine tests and being pumped full of fluid I am feeling much much better. Found out I have a UTI... so I am starting antibiotics. Dr. Wants me to take it easy for a couple of days and get some rest. Everlee was feeling just fine, she was kicking and squirming around the whole time. Love my baby girl. I'm glad she is ok.

Hope you feel better soon!!!!!


----------



## Bug222

thank-you for sharing your story Wantanerd. Your little guy is just gorgeous!


----------



## Wilsey

Jo - you should put NellandZack's due date (27 Jan) on the first page :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ohhh I just looked at the first page and I am the next due date!!!!!! Argghhhh xx


----------



## jmandrews

Last week I was asked if I wanted to have another 3D ultrasound done by the study I have been volunteering in and of course I said yes. So yesterday I was able to see my baby girl one last time before her big arrival :) She is head down! woo hoo! weighs about 4 lbs 11oz and is measuring 2 days ahead of schedule. She is so beautiful and perfect. I can't wait to meet her and kiss her pretty lips for the first time.
*sorry they are all sideways
 



Attached Files:







babyE1.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 0









babyE2.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 0









babyE3.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 0









babyE4.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## likeaustralia

I had my ultrasound to follow up on the placenta location today. Good news is the placenta has moved up, well out out of the way of the cervix. Also, at 19 weeks, they saw slightly dilated kidneys, and that has resolved itself to well within the normal range. 

Baby is measuring about a week ahead, though, at around 4.5lbs!! And his head is RIGHT on my cervix and they measured my cervix at 2.2cm, which is apparently a little short. It is fully closed and I've had no PTL symptoms though. I have my next midwife appointment next week, so I'll go over the ultrasound results with her then and find out what, if anything, I need to do to help keep the cervix good and closed until at least 37 weeks. 

The radiologist called my mw while I was there and he said she would talk to me about it at my next appointment, so I assume that if it were an urgent concern, she would have wanted to speak to me immediately.


----------



## josephine3

Thats great news likeustralia! Wilsey i cant believe its been a month since u had ur little boy. Thats gone really fast. Thanks for the reminder about nellandzacks due date! I feel like im on the home stretch now only 10 weeks left arrrhhh!


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's great likeauz you must be really relieved. My presentation scan is weds, can't wait to find out more!


----------



## likeaustralia

Well, my mw emailed me to tell me about the ultrasound report and after a few emails back and forth, I'm now on modified rest to help my cervix stay put. Scary... and boring. :/


----------



## josephine3

Oh dear likeaustralia thats no good! Put ur feet up and get the laptop out! Do u have to be on bedrest? I hope ur labour holds off as long as possible. Ur due not long before me i believe, how are u feeling? Im starting to get uncomfy now and irritable!
Beautiful scan pics by the way jm!
Iv updated the front page a lil bit will try to add more detail when i can get to a computer. Take care all xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Have you finished work likeaus? Keep resting Hun, I hope all is ok. 

Jo I am also so uncomfortable!! Have thankfully finished work but can't sleep well, back aches, pelvis is agony. Thank goodness only a few weeks left, so excited!


----------



## likeaustralia

Well, my midwife is very low intervention, but she suggested that I should limit exercise and eliminate any heavy lifting and said bed rest was a "good idea" since this is my first pregnancy and we just really don't know what's going to happen. So.. she hasn't required it of me, but I figure it's better safe than sorry, so I'm going to try and take it as easy as possible. I haven't had contractions or anything like that. I think because I'm so small (5'0) and my husband is big (6'3"), it's just more baby than my body can handle without being stretched more than it's supposed to. So I'm going to spend the next few weeks resting as much as possible to keep the baby's weight off my cervix. 

I stopped working at my office job back in February, but I own my own baking business, which I'm going to have to stop doing for the next few weeks as all the blending/kneading/etc really squeezes my abs and puts downward pressure on the baby. It makes me sad, but I can resume it in a few weeks/couple of months. DH will have to do most of the chores around the house too, or they just won't get done. Luckily I more or less finished the nursery weeks ago, so that's not a concern. I just have to pack my bags for delivery, which I still need to pick up a few things for, but shouldn't be too big of a deal.


----------



## armywife11

praying for you likeaustralia hope things get better.


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the support here. I think me and baby are going to be just fine, I'm just being cautious. I'd rather have a couple of boring weeks than have a preemie baby!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Totally agree hun the rest is best as a precaution. Get yourself some good books, magazines and films etc and really take it easy. Really organised that you've got the nursery all sorted! Relax and try to enjoy having your feet up - that's what I'm doing, mixed with a bit of nesting!! X


----------



## Bug222

def better to be a little bored than have a preemie... I hope time doesn't pass too slowly for you and that getting the rest you need helps keep that little one comfy for a while longer!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Hope time flies for you likeaustralia. It won't be long and you will be in the safe zone :) hang in there


----------



## likeaustralia

thanks jm! I think I'll start to feel better about it at 36 weeks. just a little over 3 weeks to go to get there.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies hope ur all taking it easy... Its hard to take it easy when u want to nest lol.

My dad and boyfriend got my nursery wallpaper up today wooo! I scared myself this evening tho thinking i might be having contractions. Im still not sure as iv never felt them before! But i was havin on and off pains for about 3 hrs.. Had a lie down and they seem to have died off after a nap. Also have a pain to the right of my bellybutton a bit like a pulled muscle which hurts more when i pee as if its gonna pop out :shock: any ideas? I was panicking that i havent washed my baby clothes yet lol. I havent gained any weight in weeks either which i hear happens before labour. I have a midwife appt tomorrow so i'll mention all this to her.. But what do real contractions feel like?

Bug i see u have a c-section booked in only 16 days!exciting stuff! May i ask why its been planned? Good luck i hope u and baby are healthy! Xx


----------



## armywife11

The belly button could just be the muscles pulling/stretching apart. Also I have read that the baby pushing against that spot can cause discomfort.


----------



## Bug222

no problem Jo- 
The section is booked due to me having a partial fusion of my lower spine. Basically where the lumbar spine meets the sacrum, the right side is fused and unable to move. Instead of my back curving and pelvis accommodating baby as it grows like what normally happens, my pelvis has just twisted... and caused a lot of spinal misalignment. It has caused a great deal of pain as baby has grown, I had to leave work at 25 weeks as I could barely walk (let alone care for patients). My OB decided to go ahead and book the c-section as he is very concerned that I will do permanent disc or nerve damage if I attempt a vaginal delivery and he is also unsure if it would even be possible. 

Luckily baby is nice and healthy and I am only 16 days away from meeting him/her!!!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Jo - my contractions started as uncomfortable period like pains. There is no mistaking when they become serious. 

I always thought 'how will i know if they are real contractions'? everyone always said 'you will just know' and turns out they are right!!


----------



## wantanerd

You will definitely know!


----------



## likeaustralia

That photo of your son in your avatar is adorable, wantanerd!! I just noticed it today. :) Hope you're both doing well.


----------



## wantanerd

Hes a great baby, great sleeper, and great eater. I have been lucky so far. We will see how everything goes once my mom leaves on the 25th and hubby goes back to work.


----------



## josephine3

Thanks wilsey and wantanerd i imagined ud say id kno when it was real lol. Had a bit of a nervous time today when mw measured me and said she didnt think baby had grown as my fundal height had hardly changed since 28 weeks. However i went for a growth scan this afternoon and all was normal. Phew! The lady was really nice too i asked for a pic and she said they dont normally do them but as i was the last patient she wud do me one! I got a few lovely face close ups will post one when i can get to a computer. So an emotional day. I still have a feeling she will come a lil early tho, both midwifes seemed suprised when they felt her position and shes already 3/5 engaged!this seems low to me for 31 weeks.. How engaged is everyone else? X


----------



## likeaustralia

No one's told me if I'm engaged or not yet - is that something they do in the US? I do know that baby's head was right at my cervix from seeing it on ultrasound though. What did yours look like on u/s jo?


----------



## wantanerd

They usually don't tell you if you are engaged or not until 35-36 weeks


----------



## likeaustralia

Do they have to do an internal to tell you if you're engaged?


----------



## wantanerd

yes, usually. At 35 weeks, I got an ultrasound to check the position of the baby and then an internal exam to check dilation, effacement and if the head was engaged.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies! Sorry to hear about your day jo but great that baby is ok and all is good. I had my presentation scan yesterday and baby is head down, not breech!! I am elated that I can try for a natural birth. The head is low but not engaged. 

Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## rosabelle

i was wondering the same thing likeaus so good to know :)
I am feeling huge lately, finding it really hard to sit at work all day.. i want to try and work up until 38 1/2 weeks but not sure im going to make it! 
When are you ladies working up till? Or when did you stop those who have had their little ones..


----------



## Mrs W 11

What do you do for a living roseabelle, can you work from home? I finished at 36 weeks and I was really ready by then but I know people who have carried on longer.


----------



## josephine3

Great news about babys position Mrs W! 
In the uk we dont have any internals at all unless needed until ur in labour. They can tell if head is engaged just by feeling from outside. Its written on ur notes from 28 weeks along with position. Last time it said 'presentation:cephalic' 'lie:long' 'engagement;free' this time it says ceph,long and 3/5. Apparently 5/5 is 'free' then it gets lower till 1/5 is fully engaged. It was quite uncomfortable while she was feeling that low and she made me take a deep breath in while she was feeling to help her feel. On the ultrasound she didnt mention anything about how close baby was to cervix and i cudnt tell so not sure on that one!


----------



## jmandrews

Jo glad everything is looking great with baby :)

I will be checked at 36 weeks. My Dr. said she won't check me everything time though. So as of right now I am not sure if she is engaged or not. I do feel so much pressure though. my vag and groin hurt so bad. sorry TMI! anyone else feeling so much pain down there? I can hardly walk. I am not sure how much longer I am working. I want to be done at 36 weeks because I am already so uncomfortable. So ready for July!


----------



## armywife11

I have my next appointment.. next week 29 weeks. Basics still for me.


----------



## likeaustralia

I have my 32 wk appt tomorrow, but my usual MW is out, so I'll see someone I don't really like. Boo. Luckily I can still email my regular MW whenever I want and she'll be back next time.


----------



## likeaustralia

Any of you ladies doing anything for your OHs for fathers day?


----------



## jmandrews

likeaustralia said:


> Any of you ladies doing anything for your OHs for fathers day?

Yes I am but I am not sure what I am going to do yet. Sunday we are going to my cousin's to celebrate father's day with my Dad and all my Uncles. DH got me the chair I wanted for the nursery for Mother's Day... Haha not sure I can top that.


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> Any of you ladies doing anything for your OHs for fathers day?

Not sure.. I made a card and am thinking about making breakfast in bed for him..


----------



## Wilsey

I stopped at 36 weeks. Was too big to sit at my desk ha!!

Was good to have a decent stint before bubs arrived. Felt relaxed and ready!


----------



## josephine3

Hey jm are u in the uk? I thought everyone had the position felt every time just the same... In us i think they say baby is at such and such 'station' instead of how engaged.

I finishing work next week at 32 weeks, and i already feel ready to stop lol.


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> In us i think they say baby is at such and such 'station' instead of how engaged.

Depends on the doctor. My midwife says both but uses engaged the most. :thumbup:

Most people I talk to seem to be familiar with the "station" term on the other hand so I find myself using both in a sentence. lol


----------



## rosabelle

i work in an office Mrs W.. so not doing alot but just sitting in the same position all day gets hard.. 
i cant really take my work home which is a shame because im sure i could still work if i was comfortable! 
I am thinking i may have to start my leave early.. 

i am getting to the point where its hard to walk aswell jmandrews.. between the hips and the groin pain i must look pretty funny trying to walk :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

Jo I am in the US so yeah you are right they do use station, but I haven't been told what station i am yet. She will probably check next week. :) 

Rosa haha I walk funny too. i look like a penguin!


----------



## likeaustralia

I had my appointment today and asked if baby was engaged and they said it didn't feel like it, so that's good (for being only 32 weeks)! She also said that in the absence of other symptoms, the shortening cervix isn't a huge concern. I'm just supposed to relax as much as possible. :)


----------



## josephine3

Ah .. Jm i wud be interested to see how they do it over there then cos here its just feeling from the outside. Likeaustralia - when u say 'shortened cervix' what does it mean exactly?short how? Iv been thinkin about this since u mentioned it and cant figure it out. I thought the cervix was just the 'ring' part. Sorry if im bein daft lol. X


----------



## likeaustralia

Jo - the cervix is like a long tube shaped muscle. When people say "effaced" or "thinned" they are talking about how much the cervix is shortening. It starts out long and closed and as it gets closer to your due date, it naturally thins (or shortens or effaces) and opens. Luckily mine is not open/dilated at all, so it's not an immediate concern for me.


----------



## Mrs W 11

rosabelle said:


> i work in an office Mrs W.. so not doing alot but just sitting in the same position all day gets hard..
> i cant really take my work home which is a shame because im sure i could still work if i was comfortable!
> I am thinking i may have to start my leave early..
> 
> i am getting to the point where its hard to walk aswell jmandrews.. between the hips and the groin pain i must look pretty funny trying to walk :haha:

I can understand Hun, I have a desk job too and by the end I was finding it hard to sit in that position all day. Plus I got really tired. Could you finish earlier? 

I'm getting pelvic pain/pressure too, it's sore but exciting that it's another sign babies getting closer to arriving  

X


----------



## josephine3

Hmm thanx likeaus. I never realised i feel daf now. I thought the cervix was like the neck of the womb... So... Is the cervix classed as inside the womb or underneath? Im a lil confused lol. I thought i knew this stuff! 

Im not convinced my babys head is still in the pelvis, i havent had any lil pelvic twinges anymore and i still feel sometimes a big movement where a big hard lump sticks out to the side of my bump and it really feels like a head. Its not very comfortable and i always gently push it back in lol. Does anyone else whose baby is supposedly head down get this and what other body part cud it be?


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> Hmm thanx likeaus. I never realised i feel daf now. I thought the cervix was like the neck of the womb... So... Is the cervix classed as inside the womb or underneath? Im a lil confused lol. I thought i knew this stuff!
> 
> Im not convinced my babys head is still in the pelvis, i havent had any lil pelvic twinges anymore and i still feel sometimes a big movement where a big hard lump sticks out to the side of my bump and it really feels like a head. Its not very comfortable and i always gently push it back in lol. Does anyone else whose baby is supposedly head down get this and what other body part cud it be?

Don't feel bad - I don't think most people really know unless there's an issue with their own. :) It is like the neck of the womb. My mw said to think of it like a turtleneck shirt (do you have those in the UK?). So the uterus is like the body of the shirt and the uterus is like the neck that sticks out below it. When they say it's effaced (thinned/shortened), the uterus is sort of pulling the cervix back and up towards the uterus, so it looks shorter than it would when it's at its full length.

Forgot to mention about the baby's position. Mine's head down and I get a lump on my left side, as well as my right sometimes. The big one on the left is the butt and the littler one on the right is feet!


----------



## likeaustralia

Eep! Honeydew melon today! Only one more fruit to go... I can't believe it.


----------



## rosabelle

Mrs W, i can leave at any time really, it just means that i am using my maternity leave before baby comes which i was trying to not do as much as possible. but yeah i guess its not worth being sore and uncomfortable. 

With our babies position, she is head down with her bum and spine to my right, but i have noticed that in the morning when i wake up i have one large lump very high on my right and another very high on my left and the lower half of my bump is super soft so i think she lies side ways at night and moves during the day.. 

We finished our nursery this week! It makes it that much more exciting. 
I cant help but come home and just sit in there with the little lamp on.. :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs W 11

He he, I love just sitting in the nursery too


----------



## josephine3

Good job I dont have a big chair in my nursery else Id probly do the same lol... been spending lots (and lots) of time washing all the baby clothes I seem to have accumulated!! People keep donating me clothes and now Im gonna have to start saying no... its taken me 4 loads of washing so far - i didnt realise how time consuming hanging little tiny clothes was!! but fun tho hehe...

Also been hospital bag shopping today and think I've accomplished most of it now, just gotta get it all packed up! 

rosabelle this is what I sort of feel too I hope shes not taken a liking to lying sideways tho! 

Ahh so I only have 2 fruits left - i thought that as I could see another pumpkin type thing that I must have a good few left and that mine was a squash not a pumpkin... hmm i would have said a pumpkin was bigger than a melon!


----------



## haj624

Hi ladies, after seeing the baby's heartbeats last week, I decided to come on over. I need to read everything and catch up but I just wanted to say hi and yayyy to everyone!!! Right now my EDD is February 9th...buttt they said since its twins its looks like January 19!


----------



## armywife11

haj624 said:


> Hi ladies, after seeing the baby's heartbeats last week, I decided to come on over. I need to read everything and catch up but I just wanted to say hi and yayyy to everyone!!! Right now my EDD is February 9th...buttt they said since its twins its looks like January 19!

CONGRATS!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## rosabelle

WOW! congrats Haj!!! and welcome! :)
How have you been feeling?


----------



## jmandrews

congrats haj!!!! have so much fun with twins! :) I have a twin sister!


----------



## likeaustralia

Congrats haj!! So glad to see you over here. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats Haj!!!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

I was one of the ladies on the TTC ladies on the Team 2012 thread. My due date was yesterday, and so now the waiting game just continues for me. How is everyone else going?


----------



## Bug222

yay so glad to see you here Haj!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rigi.kun

haj624 said:


> Hi ladies, after seeing the baby's heartbeats last week, I decided to come on over. I need to read everything and catch up but I just wanted to say hi and yayyy to everyone!!! Right now my EDD is February 9th...buttt they said since its twins its looks like January 19!

Welcome Haj, I'm new to this thread too :D
And once again, congratulations on your double joy of twins :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

oh wow rigi hope you have your bundle soon!!!! good luck! how are you feeling?


----------



## haj624

Thank you so much ladies. I've been feeling ok honestly (which makes me a little nervous lol) I've been a little tired but thats about it. I worry I should feel more :dohh: I have my first OB appt tomorrow and my last RE appt got bumped up till tomorrow too. They told us we should be able to hear their heartbeats so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

haj624 said:


> Hi ladies, after seeing the baby's heartbeats last week, I decided to come on over. I need to read everything and catch up but I just wanted to say hi and yayyy to everyone!!! Right now my EDD is February 9th...buttt they said since its twins its looks like January 19!

Huge congratulations!!! Twins, that's do' exciting I am really thrilled for you hun! Welcome to the baby thread xx


----------



## Rigi.kun

jmandrews said:


> oh wow rigi hope you have your bundle soon!!!! good luck! how are you feeling?

Thank you :) it's such an exciting time. But it doesn't look like my body wants to play ball as I'm not dilated or effaced... so Bumpy probably won't be here for another couple of days


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, just for back from the doctor and heard 2 beautiful heartbeats! It made it so much more real. Both babies looked great. One was measuring 3 days behind still the other 4 days but the doctor said that is perfectly fine and he is not worried at all. Does anyone know what the dev percentage on your Sono means?


----------



## Wilsey

Hi Haj - Congrats!!! Such a wonderful feeling eh. Don't know about the % thing but it is very normal for one baby to measure ahead of the other.


----------



## armywife11

Appointment went great. Baby is growing like a weed and had a strong heart rate. I also measured right on track. We are currently head down and low hovering right where we need to be so I am giving little pep talks to convince him/her to say put! lol


----------



## likeaustralia

Lots of great news on this thread today!

Rigi - sending you happy/healthy/not-too-late labor vibes. :)

So happy you got to hear the heart beats, haj!

And I'm glad you're on track, armywife! Mine's been head down for ages and my mw told me last week he's in a 'great position,' so I just hope he stays where he is too.

Any one else's weight gain seem to have slowed in the third tri? I had gained 3-4lbs between 28-30, then nothing between 30-32 and I don't think I've gained much of anything this week either. Fundal height is still going up and baby was on track (even ahead) at my last ultrasound at 31+3, but it still seems odd as everyone else seems to gain like crazy in the third tri.


----------



## armywife11

I gained a pound in four weeks. I am not looking much into it though because I gained more in my first tri.


----------



## likeaustralia

I gained quite a bit in first and second tri too. I'm not overly worried, it just seems to be the opposite of what "they" say. My mw wasn't worried though, so I guess we're probably be ok.


----------



## Wilsey

Ha I gained over 50lbs in total!! Scary. Lost over 35lbs so far.

Before and after (I hope you can tell which is which haha :winkwink:)
 



Attached Files:







due.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4









after.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wilsey

Oh and some pics of the nursery (finally)
 



Attached Files:







269217_10151134641727023_740209237_n.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7









575215_10151134641837023_908307912_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5









521402_10151134641522023_563275874_n.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5









551730_10151134641377023_846913646_n.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4









600192_10151134641272023_2123601510_n.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wilsey

One more...

What do you ladies think?!
 



Attached Files:







545471_10151134641437023_1674543821_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## josephine3

Hey ladies! Rigi you should have got over here long ago!! Hope your day comes soon..
yeah my weight gain has really slowed it worried me too along with the fact my fundal measurments were 'static' too but scan showed baby growing nicely! I also gained a lot in first and second tri, 2 stone altongether! Then at around 29 weeks i seemed to stop gaining and have only gained 2lbs since.

Beautiful nursery Wilsey!
Haj thats great news about the heartbeats and lovely to see you over here!!


----------



## armywife11

I stopped worrying about weight near the end of my second tri. I just hated the scale and found avoiding it made me feel better. lol I have gained.. 25 pounds so far. 

Nursery looks great! I am jealous! Hopefully we will get to be putting ours together soon. we kinda have an ideal of when we will be moving ect. but having to wait on things to fall into place.


----------



## likeaustralia

You look great, wilsey!! How are you feeling these days? Has the pp bleeding eased off by now?


----------



## Bug222

I have actually lost weight the last couple of weeks. 

The nursery is beautiful Wilsey!!!

Such great news Haj! 

OMG 6 days to go!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks ladies!!

Can't believe how massive I got. But he was 9lbs.

Yup, pp bleeding has stopped. I had an emergency c-section but was fully dilated so still bled 
the same as a natural birth.


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> Can't believe how massive I got. But he was 9lbs.
> 
> Yup, pp bleeding has stopped. I had an emergency c-section but was fully dilated so still bleed the same as a natural birth.

So not looking forward to this part. I have never worn pads in my life. Buying some the other day was awful.. :wacko:


----------



## likeaustralia

armywife11 said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> Can't believe how massive I got. But he was 9lbs.
> 
> Yup, pp bleeding has stopped. I had an emergency c-section but was fully dilated so still bleed the same as a natural birth.
> 
> So not looking forward to this part. I have never worn pads in my life. Buying some the other day was awful.. :wacko:Click to expand...

Same for me!! Well, I wore them when I first started getting periods at 11, but as soon as I was old enough to figure out tampons, I made the switch!! I haven't used pads in YEARS and I'm not looking forward to it, especially in the summer heat. Yuck!


----------



## likeaustralia

I think I may have made up for the lack of weight gain last night and today. I had root beer last night with pizza and TWO big chocolate milks today. Oops. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Love the nursery Wilsey!!! So cute!!

Wow I wish my weight gain would slow down! I gain about 4 lbs in two week! Total I've gained about 36 lbs! And I don't see myself stopping until I give birth... Haha!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Wilsey congratulations on the weight loss you're looking amazing :D
Love the nursery, beautiful set up and decorations. William is a very lucky little man :)

In regards to weight gain, as long as you're eating healthy and drinking plenty of water then you shouldn't be to worried about weight gain as everyone is different. I'm still gaining a kilo a week, midwife says it'd be mostly fluid retention as my feet are swollen when I wake up, but I think it's more associated with how many cupcakes I've been eating :D

As for me: I'm still hanging in... I haven't felt any changes in my body, so it looks like Bumpy will be forced out at the end of next week. My fingers are still crossed that Bumpy decides that coming on their own accord would be best, but babies will do what they want


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks Rigi!

I thought I was going to have to be induced but it happened on it's own all of a sudden. You just never know!


----------



## wantanerd

induction sucks (at least mine did) next go around, I hope to go into labor naturally.


----------



## Rigi.kun

I'm hoping I go naturally before Thursday. But I'm still not having any signs. Well other then I feel like I'm going to pop everytime I have a BH. I keep telling my body that it has practiced enough and it's time to do the real thing... still waiting for that happen :rofl:


----------



## likeaustralia

So this might be a little bit TMI... but I woke up this morning, stood up and got a big gush. I was terrified that my water had just broken. DH was in the bathroom and I screamed at him that I thought they had gone. He called my MW and we rushed up to the birth center. She checked me and it turns out it wasn't my water -- I've just suddenly got no bladder control when I get up from lying down!!!!!!!!! The HORROR! My husband was really sweet about it though and was just like, "well that was a good practice run. got here in under 40 mins. now we know we need to pack x, y and z (different things in the bags) differently for the real thing..."

She did say it looked like I had a yeast infection though, so maybe it's just irritated down there and contributing to the erm.. lack of control? I haven't had any itching or anything, but she told me to pick up some 7-day cream and she'd check me again next week. I've been getting some twinges and things really low, so I think baby is hitting my cervix now. Very uncomfortable, and would also explain the increased pressure on my bladder.

Anyway, we did my normal appointment today instead of Friday so I wouldn't have to go up there 2x in one week and FH is measuring right on, baby's HB was good, weight was good, etc., so it was just a bit of a scare.

Oh, pregnancy is so glamorous...


----------



## armywife11

LOL Well at least your ok! And it will be a story you will think back and laugh at. 

Yesterday I got up from our leather chair to get something came back and found a puddle of water in the seat! I checked it and it had a weird smell and was clear. I ran to the bathroom and stripped thinking the worse...


My dog had gotten a drink then slobbered all over my seat.


----------



## likeaustralia

Yeah, I'm glad it wasn't what I thought, but it was a humbling experience. Never did I expect THAT. I hope if doesn't happen for you, army wife! Don't forget your kegels, ladies!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh armywife, sorry but that did make me laugh, bless you!! If there is ever a spec of water anywhere, like on the kitchen floor my DH asks if it was my waters?!

Likeaus, poor you but good news that it wasnt waters and baby is still baking nicely. I thinks its pretty common hun, happened to someone else on here whose journal i read yesterday. Keep doing your pelvic floor exercises and hopefully wont happen too much. 

Hope you're ok Rigi and maybe in labour!! I've got a week till my due date, no signs yet!!

x


----------



## likeaustralia

Oh, and I have my final prenatal meeting with my doula tonight. I'm not exactly sure what we'll go over, but I'll update after that. :)


----------



## armywife11

I am knocking out those kegels as we speak!! I have only peed myself two or three times since getting pregnant. One when I had morning sickness and the other two have been in the thrid tri and its because I wait to long to get up then have to try and waddle run to the bathroom. 

Right now I feel like I can't empty my bladder like the baby is blocking the "line" a little. It killing me I am so worried about a a UTI or Yeast Infection.


----------



## wantanerd

It's amazing how much your bladder can hold after you give birth. I felt like I was peeing forever in the days after delivery. It has been a nice change to not have to pee every 10 minutes.


----------



## josephine3

Oh dear likeaus I do feel for you tho I've nearly not made it a few times.. I've had a few little leakages like when I cough or sneeze or throw up but never a proper wee! When i get up in the morning its the worst - I literally have to pee like 6 or 7 times a night, every time i wake up... anyone else find that if you roll over to your other side you immediately have to pee?


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> Oh dear likeaus I do feel for you tho I've nearly not made it a few times.. I've had a few little leakages like when I cough or sneeze or throw up but never a proper wee! When i get up in the morning its the worst - I literally have to pee like 6 or 7 times a night, every time i wake up... anyone else find that if you roll over to your other side you immediately have to pee?

The thing about it was I didn't even feel like I had to go. That's why I was so scared it was amniotic fluid! It was around 6:30am and I had just gotten up at 4 to pee, so it's not like I had gone all that long between pees. UGH! I'm just hoping that this is a yeast infection symptom and will get better when it goes away. I've been peeing like every 20mins today just to make sure it doesn't happen again. I got up at least 6 or 7 times during the night too. I don't have the rolling over thing, but I imagine that would be super annoying!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yes I feel like I need to go when I roll over, really annoying!! I have been lucky tho seem to have a big bladder so even now baby has dropped I'm only going 2 or 3 times in the night. I'll have more of a shock when baby comes tho as I haven't got used to sleepless nights I still sleep well.


----------



## haj624

Yayyy Happy 8 weeks to me!!! We have our 8 week Sono tonorrow and then dobt go back till 12 weeks. I've been a little spoiled going to the dr every week. Im glad to see you're all doing so well!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Hope your two little raspberries are doing well, haj! :)


----------



## haj624

Thanks so much!!! Me too!!!


----------



## rosabelle

the most i have had to get up at night is 6 times.. and i drunk almost 5 litres of water that day so no wonder!! lol
on a normal night maybe 2 times.. 
Have only 'peed' myself once last week when i got really nauseas and had to throw up.. was just horrible!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies here is my 8 week sono. The doctor said both babies look healthy and have strong heartbeats!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## haj624

And ladies...2 quick questions...1)does anyone get bad cramps after an orgasm? 2) yesterday (tmi alert) i wiped myself and I had a long snotty discharge...is that normal? Of course i google it and it says stuff about your mucus plug blah blah blah so i got nervous


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww Haj so excied for you - twins, amazing 

I had a lot of discharge but mine was more creamy, not stringy/snotty. Maybe mention to your midwife/ob/doc just to be sure and they can check you out. Am sure all is fine and totally normal but they wont mind you asking questions, its what they are there for.

x


----------



## armywife11

haj624 said:


> And ladies...2 quick questions...1)does anyone get bad cramps after an orgasm? 2) yesterday (tmi alert) i wiped myself and I had a long snotty discharge...is that normal? Of course i google it and it says stuff about your mucus plug blah blah blah so i got nervous


Awww congrats!

1) Yes off an on through the pregnancy I got bad cramps after an orgasm. Mine have mostly occurred at the end rather than the front but my midwife assured me they were fine. 

2) I have had that and the creamy stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

armywife11 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> And ladies...2 quick questions...1)does anyone get bad cramps after an orgasm? 2) yesterday (tmi alert) i wiped myself and I had a long snotty discharge...is that normal? Of course i google it and it says stuff about your mucus plug blah blah blah so i got nervous
> 
> 
> Awww congrats!
> 
> 1) Yes off an on through the pregnancy I got bad cramps after an orgasm. Mine have mostly occurred at the end rather than the front but my midwife assured me they were fine.
> 
> 2) I have had that and the creamy stuff. :thumbup:Click to expand...

So you had the stringy snotty stuff and the dr said it was ok?


----------



## wantanerd

Its your mucus plug forming and its normal to have lots of discharge at the beginning


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## armywife11

haj624 said:


> So you had the stringy snotty stuff and the dr said it was ok?

Yup said it was normal.


----------



## likeaustralia

Well ladies, I had my baby today, july 1 at 12:15pm! Labored and delivered all natural, no drugs, but had to have him at the hospital instead of the birth center because he was early. I went in at 3am with slightly pinky mucus discharge, wasn't officially admitted until around 8:30/9 and had him just 3 hours later! I will try post more info and pics when I'm home.


----------



## haj624

Congratulations!!!


----------



## rosabelle

wow congrats likeaus!! i hope you are both doing ok.. x


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow, congrats. Hope all is ok xx


----------



## josephine3

Wow likeaus!! I didnt expect that when I logged on - I was thinking maybe Rigi has her baby by now?
Im so pleased for you and hope all is well with your early bundle! Just goes to show us we never know when they're coming! 

To be honest I am getting tired of being pregnant now Im so achy and tired all the time I cant wait for it all to be over and have a baby in my arms instead of my belly!! I feel guilty for thinking that tho like I should really be enjoying every second - but Im so not anymore!


----------



## armywife11

Congrats!!!!!!! :D


----------



## Mrs W 11

I am well over it too Jo and starting to think baby w is going to be late!! I am so excited and cant for them to be here now it is soooo close, I am fed up, HUGE, in pain and just waiting.

Trying to plan stuff in and not look for signs or symptoms but its very hard. But the main thing is that baby is ok so when they are ready I guess!


----------



## likeaustralia

Quick update: Baby came off the breathing machine today and is doing well. He is on billi lights for mild jaundice, but that is getting better too. I got to do skin-to-skin twice, fir an hour each time and DH got to hold him too. :). Pumping every 3 hours and getting a bit of colostrum for him each time. I'm off the IVs and catheter now too and looks like I'll be good to go home tomorrow. Baby will have to stay in a bit longer, but we can come 24hrs a day to see him if we want, so I think it will be ok.


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> Quick update: Baby came off the breathing machine today and is doing well. He is on billi lights for mild jaundice, but that is getting better too. I got to do skin-to-skin twice, fir an hour each time and DH got to hold him too. :). Pumping every 3 hours and getting a bit of colostrum for him each time. I'm off the IVs and catheter now too and looks like I'll be good to go home tomorrow. Baby will have to stay in a bit longer, but we can come 24hrs a day to see him if we want, so I think it will be ok.

keeping you in my prayers! Hopefully he will get to come home soon!


----------



## Bug222

Introducing Iain Kenneth!! Born on June 28th via planned section. Weight was 5lbs 15oz. Had a few complications in the hospital with my blood pressure and an allergic rxn to the adhesive used on the sterile drapes in the OR. We got to come home yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0154.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0100.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## armywife11

He is adorable! Congrats!!! Glad your home!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats!! Such a cutie!!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats likeaustralia! So glad you and baby are doing well. You and bugs baby both weighed the exact same! :)


----------



## rosabelle

he is adorable contrats bug! 

Jo dont feel bad, i feel EXACTLY the same and have felt like this for a couple of weeks.. baby was lying head down for a few weeks and in the last week she has been moving around soooo much, and staying transverse for long periods at a time.. its so painful considering how big she is getting! 
I just wish the next few weeks would hurry up really..


----------



## jmandrews

Just got back from the Dr. :) Great news! Everlee is weighing about 6 lbs, measuring at 37 weeks, I am 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced. YAY progress!


----------



## haj624

Likeaus-I am so glad to hear the baby is doing better.

Bug-your pics brought tears to my eyes...im over the moon for you.


----------



## Wilsey

Awesome news jm!!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Hi Ladies. I'm home now. Little Ethan is still in NICU, but doing really well. I've posted my birth story here if anyone wants to read: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...-ethan-harris-july-1-2012-a.html#post19392683


----------



## rosabelle

good news JM! 

I have my 36 week appointment today with the midwife.. will she check if im dilated at all do you think?


----------



## jmandrews

thanks i am so excited... it made it so real for me that she will be here soon...


It really just depends on your Dr. or MW... some will check you and some won't. I was checked last week as well. 

aw likeaustralia I am going to check that out :)


----------



## josephine3

I was wondering that too rosabelle.. I dont think we get checked in the uk but I could be wrong..?? Great news jm shes on her way!! There's gonna be so many babies appearing on this board soon!!
Beautiful photos bug.. and likeaus of course we want to read your birth story!!! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

They don't check in the uk internally at all unless they need to, I don't think. I'm 40 weeks tomorrow and know how engaged I am but never had an internal examination. I'm having a sweep tomorrow though so she may notice or say then. Fingers crossed it gets things going, can't wait to meet baby w!!


----------



## josephine3

I didnt think they did internals here.. how comes you're having a sweep if you're not overdue btw? Hope u dont mind me asking!

I had my mw appt today - baby still head down - woo! and still 3/5 engaged, was hoping she might be 2/5 by now but at least she's not popped back out! yay! 

btw likeaustralia thats a beautiful name for your baby!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I don't know Jo?! Some areas wait till you're over due, others will offer one from 40 weeks to try and get things moving. So she offered and I said ok. Fingers crossed it works but if not I'll get another at 41 weeks. 

Worth asking the mw what the policy is where you live.


----------



## rosabelle

sorry if im sounding totaly stupid but how do they tell if/ how engaged you are??


----------



## Rigi.kun

First of all congratulations likeaustralia and bug222 for the births of your lovely little bundles.

My little Teddy bear arrived on the 26th June after a failed induction leading to EMCS.

Haj: lovely pictures of your two bundles of joys, lovely news :)

rosabelle to answer your question: the midwife or ob/gyn gently presses their hand firmly into the bottom section of your tummy area just above your pelvis to feel where baby's head is. If they can feel most of baby's head then baby is not engaged, depending on how much or little they can feel of baby's head depends on how engaged you are.

Jo: the reason why they don't check internally unless they have to is because 1) it's not nice have a stranger's fingers up your who har and 2) the novelty wears off very quickly as it hurts if you're dilated as they need to work out how dilated you are by squeezing as many fingers as they can into your cervix. As for sweeps at 40 weeks, it all depends on the ob/gyn, most will do one as they'd rather do a sweep at 40 weeks and have baby come naturally within the next few days then have to start planning methods of induction (sweeps only work if your dilated, no dilation = no sweep)
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0814.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats Rigi!!! Very cute :D


----------



## rosabelle

thanks Rigi! thats cleared alot of the 'fog' in my head! haha 
and congrats!!! your little one is just adorable!


----------



## Bug222

Congratulations Rigi!!!! What a little cutie!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats rigi! X it's my due date today!! I hope I'm favourable for the sweep x


----------



## Wilsey

Yay for 40 weeks Mrs W!! Best of luck for the birth :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks wilsey! Hurry up baby


----------



## armywife11

Congrats gals! 

I am keeping tabs but unable to be on here very long. Starting the moving process and its keeping me way to busy.


----------



## josephine3

Aww rigi he's adorable! 

Dont get me wrong im glad we dont get dilation checked early over here i think that in america there seems to be far too much intervention thats unnecessary in my opinion! Altho it'd be nice to kno how things were progressing i spose! 
Hope u and lo recover from ur op asap!


----------



## josephine3

I really shud update the front page with all these births!


----------



## jmandrews

I am glad my Dr. checked me the last two times. It gives me a relief that I am progressing. My twin sister lives 14 hours away and if I don't have my baby by next week or early the next week then she will not be able to come home until Nov. to meet my baby. I am so nervous she isn't going to be able to come home. Her being here is more important to me than anyone. Her husband is in the Navy and will be gone for a couple of months starting at the end of July and that is why she wouldn't be able to leave. :( Fingers crossed baby girl decides to come a little early so she meet her Aunt


----------



## haj624

congrats rigi!!!


----------



## jmandrews

woo hoo baby is finally the size of a watermelon haha!


----------



## haj624

Woohoo!!!

Ok ladies, I haven't had a bowel movement since saturday. I've been taking colace, eating prunes, hot tea with lemon....nothing is working. So I called the dr yesterday and he said try milk of magnesia and call today if it hadn't worked. So I took it last night and threw up like 20 min later and then like an hour later. I figured i had probably thrown it all up. So I called this morning and told them and the doctor said not to take anymore but my next step was a fleet enema...has anyone else done that???


----------



## armywife11

haj624 said:


> Woohoo!!!
> 
> Ok ladies, I haven't had a bowel movement since saturday. I've been taking colace, eating prunes, hot tea with lemon....nothing is working. So I called the dr yesterday and he said try milk of magnesia and call today if it hadn't worked. So I took it last night and threw up like 20 min later and then like an hour later. I figured i had probably thrown it all up. So I called this morning and told them and the doctor said not to take anymore but my next step was a fleet enema...has anyone else done that???

Juice and berries help loosen things up for me. 

As for the fleet I haven't personally but I know people who have and haven't complained.


----------



## haj624

Gotcha. Well i'm hoping I can get myself to go before I have to do that:dohh:


----------



## Wilsey

Eat tons of fruit!


----------



## haj624

Wilsey said:


> Eat tons of fruit!

Thanks hun!!! I can not believe your little guy is 2 months old already!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Tell me about it, it has gone by so fast!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Baby Ethan at 3 days old:


----------



## Wilsey

OMG happy happy baby!!!


----------



## jmandrews

omg how adorable! love his little smile!


----------



## armywife11

so adorable!!!!!!


----------



## josephine3

Wow likeaus he is soooo cute! It wud be hard to place them all in order of cuteness lol but baby ethan wud be well up there!


----------



## wantanerd

https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/603552_10102075895046533_829991954_n.jpg

I cant believe hes 5 weeks! Hes sleeping 6 hours in one go at night followed by another 4 hour stint at night.

Cant wait to hear about the next round of babies entering the world!


----------



## jmandrews

He is adorable wantanerd! wow i can't believe how quick 5 weeks flew by! He looks so happy :) Sounds like you have a great sleeper! I hope Everlee is just like that.


----------



## Rigi.kun

Everyone has such cute babies


----------



## Mrs W 11

Really gorgeous babies!! I cant wait to meet mine now - not that he/she is showing any signs of wanting to come out!! 3 days over due now :-(


----------



## josephine3

Thats great about ur gud sleeping baby wantanerd! He sounds very well behaved.

Mrs W u must be getting fed up now. I hope she comes soon we need sum baby girls born they have all been boys so far i think!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh really fed up! Know it can't be long but so uncomfortable! I'm team yellow so could be another boy but I'll see what I can do!!

How you feeling Jo? X


----------



## Peters Pooky

Makenna was born two weeks early on June 29th @ 10:03am via emcs. She weighed 6lbs 9oz and is 19 1/2 inches long. It was a little traumatic to say the least. 
I was scheduled to have a c-section July 6th as she was breech but my water broke at 3:45am on the 29th. I was already 1cm dilated when we got to the hospital but couldn't feel any contractions. A quick ultrasound showed she was still breech so I was rushed to the OR before I could dilate any further. 
Unfortunately for me I'm one of those lucky few that spinals/epidurals don't work on so I felt them start to cut. I had to be put out which really bothers me as I missed her first moments. Thankfully she's here safe and healthy.


----------



## Peters Pooky

**double post**


----------



## jmandrews

Mrs. W hope baby arrives soon for you and you can have some relief :) 

Peters Pooky- wow that sounds very very traumatic. I am so glad Makenna arrived safely. My Mom was put under too and missed me being born. Its ok all that matters is that she is here and safe and that you didn't have to go through excruciating pain. Can't wait to see pictures! I bet she is beautiful! YAY FOR A BABY GIRL!


----------



## armywife11

Glad your both doing well!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Peters pooky, I am glad you are both ok! It does sound traumatic but it's good she is ok, I hope you are feeling a bit better now. Congratulations x


----------



## Peters Pooky

Makenna Elizabeth Alison P..... at one day old
 



Attached Files:







Makenna one day old.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## josephine3

Gosh peterspooky im glad you both got thru your ordeal safely. I love her name too. Yay for our first baby girl on team 2012!

Sorry Mrs W for some reason I thought u were having a girl I def get a girly vibe from u ! 
Im doing ok thanx just uncomfy now. I think she has moved down more today as I feel very odd down below and having lots of pelvic twinges and pressure. Feel sick quite a lot too so tryin to eat smaller lighter meals. How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## jmandrews

oh wow she is gorgeous peters!!!! What a beautiful baby to wake up to have a surgery like that :) 

aw yay Jo thats a great sign! 
My little one has been head down since about then as well. I have been working on ways to get labor started haha I am def. over being pregnant and being so uncomfortable. I am so anxious to meet my precious baby girl!


----------



## armywife11

So adorable!!!!! :)


----------



## haj624

Ladies all of your babies are adorable!!! I cant wait to have my own:cloud9:

As for me I head in for my 10 week sono on Wednesday :)


----------



## Rigi.kun

Peters Pooky said:


> Makenna was born two weeks early on June 29th @ 10:03am via emcs. She weighed 6lbs 9oz and is 19 1/2 inches long. It was a little traumatic to say the least.
> I was scheduled to have a c-section July 6th as she was breech but my water broke at 3:45am on the 29th. I was already 1cm dilated when we got to the hospital but couldn't feel any contractions. A quick ultrasound showed she was still breech so I was rushed to the OR before I could dilate any further.
> Unfortunately for me I'm one of those lucky few that spinals/epidurals don't work on so I felt them start to cut. I had to be put out which really bothers me as I missed her first moments. Thankfully she's here safe and healthy.

Oh wow that would've been scary. I thought that my emcs was bad. So glad to hear that your little girl is healthy and safe.

---

I'm sure your baby will come soon Mrs W, I know how frustrating the wait can be.


----------



## rosabelle

she is gorgeous peterspooky!! glad you are booth ok, sounds very scary though! 

I am so ready for baby to be here, not sleeping at all because of the hip pain, i guess just practising for when she is here


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hip pain is horrible isn't it rosa I've had it all night last night too. 

Jm if you find any good ways to get labour going let me know!! Baby w has resisted everything from hot spicy chilli/curry, rlt, bouncing on ball, walks, attempted sweep (ouch) dtd ha ha, you name it, I've had a go. Can't believe he/she is still in there!! Xx


----------



## armywife11

Gals here is my update! We move next week (not sure when we will get net back so I can't wait to see updates!!!) I have a midwife appointment this weekend.

I am keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck with the move army wife x


----------



## josephine3

Yup good luck army wife it sucks not having the net at home i hate it! Hope the move goes smoothly x


----------



## armywife11

Thanks gals!!

I hope it goes smoothly too! We currently don't have a home that we are aware of at this time so I am more stressed about that than anything. I will post a midwife update on here once I have it.


----------



## rosabelle

feeling really off today.. i have a pretty bad back ache and period type cramping.. 
and lots of BH.. counting down the days :(
hows everyone else going?


----------



## jmandrews

I feel ya Rosa... I am so ready for this baby. I have had all of those symptoms. It all just gives me false hope. I am dilated to 1.5cm and 50% effaced. I am hoping to have her by next week :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm 41 weeks tomorrow with no symptoms or signs at all! Massively fed up. It's like waking every day to discover Santa hasn't been. Sounds silly but I honestly feel like the baby will never come. X


----------



## Wilsey

I felt the same way Mrs W. I had resigned myself to being induced. Then one day it just started and I had had no signs before.


----------



## josephine3

Awww Mrs W! :hugs: I hope santa comes to u soon!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, happy 10 weeks to me and my little prunes!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I went in for my 10 week appt with my OB and he said there were 2 strong heartbeats and everything looked great:cloud9: My next doctor appt is when I go in for my ultrascreen on the 25th (12 weeks!!!!) And then the following week I go in and see the doctor on the 2nd for the results and to hear those heartbeats!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy 10 weeks Haj. Great news!

Thanks ladies. Wilsey I hope it all just kicks off soon like yours did!! x


----------



## armywife11

Happy 10 weeks!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Happy 10 weeks!!!!!


----------



## rosabelle

happy 10 weeks! 

gosh i hope i dont go over Mrs W, I still have 3 weeks till due date and i am already fed up.. i know it will be so worth it in the end i just wish that end would hurry up! haha


----------



## Rigi.kun

Good luck on your move Armywife. Really hope they sort out the house thing for you asap.

---

Mrs W most second attempts at sweeps generally work really really well. I'm sure LO will make an appearance soon.

---

Happy 10 weeks Haj :)


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!!! Quick question...me being the worry wart that I am, the doctor said the heartbeats were strong and the babies looked good...but they are still measuring 4 days behind and that worries me...has anyone measured behind on u/s. And there heartbeats are in the 150's...should it be higher right now? I know I'm a crazy lady:wacko: The dr says everything looks good and what do a turn to...google...which keeps me up at night worrying!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Rosa I never thought I would go over, can't believe it as I was there thinking it was bound to happen any minute from about 37 weeks!! I just wasn't prepared for this and im so fed up!! I hope you don't hun, fingers crossed for an on time baby!

Thanks rigi. I wasn't favourable last time so am hoping she can do the sweep tomorrow. I hope lost some plug so I'm hoping my cervix has been getting ready!! 

I'm unsure haj, I've never been told what my babies heartbeat is. But size wise I would have assumed twins would be very slightly behind as there's 2 of them to grow and feed. I really would try not to worry hun, I know it's hard though. Hugs xxx


----------



## haj624

Thanks MrsW! So where is this baby??!!??


----------



## Rigi.kun

150 is a good HB. And yes it's ok for babies to measuring a few days behind. my ovulation date had my due date as the 12th of June but my scan date said the 19th. So by my calculation, Theodore was measuring 7 days behind for most of the pregnancy.


----------



## haj624

Rigi.kun said:


> 150 is a good HB. And yes it's ok for babies to measuring a few days behind. my ovulation date had my due date as the 12th of June but my scan date said the 19th. So by my calculation, Theodore was measuring 7 days behind for most of the pregnancy.

Thanks for the response...i guess I just worry more bc with IVf we know the exact dates


----------



## wantanerd

its normal for babies to fluctuate a week or so.


----------



## armywife11

haj624 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! Quick question...me being the worry wart that I am, the doctor said the heartbeats were strong and the babies looked good...but they are still measuring 4 days behind and that worries me...has anyone measured behind on u/s. And there heartbeats are in the 150's...should it be higher right now? I know I'm a crazy lady:wacko: The dr says everything looks good and what do a turn to...google...which keeps me up at night worrying!!!

My baby's HB was 150 around that time. 

Twins and IVF are out of my knowledge base but I know I have read countless times twins can be/tend to be a little smaller. 4 days behind really doesn't seem like that much though. My little one measures 4 or 5 days ahead of when I know (pretty sure at least) I ovulated. 

Google is the devil when your pregnant! :haha:


----------



## armywife11

So I lost a small part of my plug on July 4th and today woke up able to breath looked in the mirror and LO has dropped. I have my appointment tomorrow and shes going to check it all out. Baby feels like he/she is above my pelvis still but really freaking out my family. lol


----------



## haj624

It's the worst. I KNOW I need to stay away from it but of course I keep finding myself on it.


----------



## haj624

armywife11 said:


> So I lost a small part of my plug on July 4th and today woke up able to breath looked in the mirror and LO has dropped. I have my appointment tomorrow and shes going to check it all out. Baby feels like he/she is above my pelvis still but really freaking out my family. lol

Everything will be fine. Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## armywife11

haj624 said:


> It's the worst. I KNOW I need to stay away from it but of course I keep finding myself on it.

I had a major back spasm a few weeks back and used icy hot shortly after I read "ask a doctor if pregnant" on the bottle google had me convinced I had killed my baby! I knew that wasn't the case (as everyone I know used it more than I had while pregnant) but it was one of those OMG moments. My midwife laughed and said it was ok.


I think I am still fine and my family is just worried, but we are famous for early babies. I am having my midwife check it all out though since this is my last appointment before we move and I am not sure when my next will be. Should be at 34 weeks but could be 35.


----------



## haj624

armywife11 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> It's the worst. I KNOW I need to stay away from it but of course I keep finding myself on it.
> 
> I had a major back spasm a few weeks back and used icy hot shortly after I read "ask a doctor if pregnant" on the bottle google had me convinced I had killed my baby! I knew that wasn't the case (as everyone I know used it more than I had while pregnant) but it was one of those OMG moments. My midwife laughed and said it was ok.
> 
> 
> I think I am still fine and my family is just worried, but we are famous for early babies. I am having my midwife check it all out though since this is my last appointment before we move and I am not sure when my next will be. Should be at 34 weeks but could be 35.Click to expand...

haha those OMG moments have been the story of my life since I got pregnant.

Thats a good idea!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

haj624 said:


> Thanks MrsW! So where is this baby??!!??

Ha wish I knew hun! Curled up comfy inside and doesnt want to come out!!


----------



## Wilsey

Haj - Wills' heartbeat was always around 150. Now he's 10 weeks today!


----------



## rosabelle

Haj, i have heard the its fine to be a week or so out either way, i was measuring a week bigger at each scan but they kept due date at 1st August and said she was just bigger.. secretly im hoping they were wrong and she comes sooner ;)

God i have had so many of those 'Dr Google' moments.. its funny how you can be conviced the world is coming to an end just because you did something google says not to do hey! :haha:

Only one more week left of work!! yipeee! i cant wait! :happydance:


----------



## haj624

Wilsey said:


> Haj - Wills' heartbeat was always around 150. Now he's 10 weeks today!

Thanks Wilsey! OMG 10 weeks already!!??!! I feel like you just had him!



rosabelle said:


> Haj, i have heard the its fine to be a week or so out either way, i was measuring a week bigger at each scan but they kept due date at 1st August and said she was just bigger.. secretly im hoping they were wrong and she comes sooner ;)
> 
> God i have had so many of those 'Dr Google' moments.. its funny how you can be conviced the world is coming to an end just because you did something google says not to do hey! :haha:
> 
> Only one more week left of work!! yipeee! i cant wait! :happydance:

Well I hope she comes early too!!! haha google is like death for me


----------



## armywife11

Alright... baby is doing good strong heart beat and responsive. Head down both feet up and floating right above my pelvis. He/she could engage at any time! Baby is so low I am feeling pressure and part of the reason my braxton hicks have picked up but I was told I could continue to be as active as I have been! 

Ladies I may be on here a few times this weekend but after than I will be away until we get settled in. I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## haj624

yayyy sounds good!!!


----------



## josephine3

Sounds good to me armywife! Hope the move goes well - see u soon!

I've just been to an antenal class today, had the breatfeding workshop yesterday and labour workshop today so I feel all prepared!
Im still getting loads of pressure down below and spasms in my legs which is quite painful.. now needing 2 pillows between the knees of a night time instead of just the one! I know it means everything is working as it should tho and getting ready for the big day!

Haj - my babys heartbeat is always around 150 too its always seems pretty high to me but i guess its normal. 
Hope everyone is good... Mrs W I see you're online - I take it no news.? When will you get induced if nothing happens?


----------



## josephine3

Tried to jazz up the front page and make it a little more readable! I should really get around to adding more detail to those births..


----------



## haj624

Jo-Thanks for adding me to the front!!! And here I was nervous 150 was too low lol


----------



## armywife11

haj624 said:


> Jo-Thanks for adding me to the front!!! And here I was nervous 150 was too low lol

Today baby was at 145. Mine LO ranges from 150 to 145 everytime if that gives you comfort.


----------



## rosabelle

through out my whole pregnancy my babies heart rate ranged from 130 - 160 and they were happy with it everytime :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey, no news Jo! The midwife came to do a sweep today and I was favourable this time so she was able to do it. If that doesn't do the trick I'll be induced on Wednesday. Can't believe baby is 8 days late today!! 

I know what you mean about pillows I have millions at night to get into a comfy position!! 

I wonder why I've never been told the heartbeat rate, I've heard it loads of times and they always say it sounds good though.


----------



## Rigi.kun

Teddy's heart rate sat at 120-130 most of the time, going up to 140 when he was active, and sometimes even going as low as 113


----------



## josephine3

Its probly in your notes Mrs W.

Can someone pls post the link to the 2012 ttc thread i accidentally unsubscribed! Thanx


----------



## jmandrews

I am feeling horrible today. I didn't sleep at all last night. I was cramping, having braxton hicks, and nauseas. Everlee has been moving like crazy, which I find strange because her movement had slowed down tons this last week. Now I am cramping and still having braxton hicks :( I wish this would turn into active labor or just quit.


----------



## josephine3

Aww jm i hope it means things will start happening for u soon. It all sounds promising tho.

Come on mrs W u can do it before wednesday lol. My friend who was nearly 2 weeks late went into labour today maybe it will catch on.
Sounds silly but have u tried pineapple? Also if u have a friend with a young baby give it a cuddle! Apparently it can stimulate production of the bonding hormone oxytocin which is the same one that causes contractions. Just an idea i kno uv probly tried it all tho. X


----------



## Wilsey

Rigi guess what my Nephew is going to be called?!? Theodore James! Small world!

JM - i hope its the start of something! Thinking of you x 

Mrs W - just think, either way you know you will meet your bubs on Wednesday or before. Exciting!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies!! Given up trying to bring labour on, I've tried everything!! Hot curry and chilli, dtd, bumpy car ride, walks, hot bath, nipple stimulation, raspberry leaf tea, evening primrose oil, bouncing on birth ball, etc!!! I haven't had pineapple tho Jo could be worth it I guess! 

Hubby is thinking of getting me an iPad to cheer me up and as I'll probably be in hospital for a while being induced so maybe that will tempt fate!! 

Hope everyone is feeling ok, enjoy the wkend xxx


----------



## likeaustralia

Baby Ethan came home today! I'll try to post more pics soon. Hope everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## armywife11

congrats!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

likeaustralia said:


> Baby Ethan came home today! I'll try to post more pics soon. Hope everyone is doing well. :)

Congratulations, that is wonderful news :D


----------



## jmandrews

likeaustralia said:


> Baby Ethan came home today! I'll try to post more pics soon. Hope everyone is doing well. :)


Congrats! so happy for you! can't wait to see pics!:happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

I was finally able to get a good night sleep last night :) I just hope it is a sign that is gearing up for her big arrival! I am guessing she will be here by july 18th and weigh about 6lbs 11oz... haha my DH and I have bets going. He is guess july 21 7lbs 4oz... We will see! we could both be wrong


----------



## haj624

Congrats!!!


----------



## josephine3

Thats great news likeaus! Now u can really enjoy being a mum x


----------



## rosabelle

congrats!! cant wait to see some pics!!


----------



## Bug222

Yay congrats likeaus!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats


----------



## josephine3

Cud someone pls post a link to the ttc team2012 iv accidentally unsubscribed! Wanna see how skeet is doing!


----------



## Rigi.kun

No one has posted there is a few days, but I'll put up the link when someone does


----------



## jmandrews

Had a horrible nights sleep again... I wish active labor would just start already. I am so uncomfortable. Yesterday I drank red raspberry leaf tea, ate pineapple, and went on a 2.5 mile walk, but nothing has happened yet. Just getting the Braxton Hicks that I always do.


----------



## haj624

Jo-Skeet is pregnant!!! I'll see if I can find the link to post it!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I lost the subscription to our TTC thread as well - hope skeet will be joining us here, would love to say congrats! x


----------



## Rigi.kun

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...y-beans-our-bellies-end-2012-88-bfps-418.html


----------



## skeet9924

Hello ladies!!! Just got the link to come join here!! 
Hi Jo!!!! I'm preg!! :happydance: hopefully this one sticks and I can continue to hang out with you ladies here!! 

Thanks for the link rigi!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh I just posted in the TTC thread - congratulations skeet!! Welcome to the pregnancy thread, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hun!! xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!!!! I'm so happy to be here!!


----------



## Bug222

Huge congrats Skeet!!!! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Thank!!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

No probs Skeet. It's easy for me to find the TTC thread as my bookmark for BnB is:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...y-beans-our-bellies-end-2012-88-bfps-165.html page 165 of the thread.

Skeet: once again congrats. How did your last dr appt go?


----------



## jmandrews

Yay so excited skeet is here!!!


----------



## josephine3

Great thanx for the link rigi! Skeet is here anyway now lol. Just who i wanted to check up on. Great to see u over here skeet, i trust your numbers are increasing well?


----------



## haj624

yayyy skeet!!! glad to see you over here!!!


----------



## armywife11

So I see a congrats is in order!!! 

Alright ladies this is my fairwell post. We found out today we do have a home so we will be moving right into a place right away. I am not sure yet how long it will take them to get our internet set up but hopefully pretty fast. In the mean time hope everyone does well and can't wait to see baby photos.


----------



## haj624

good luck with everything and hurry back!!!:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I went for my beta last Tuesday and it was 259.. I went today and I get the results tomorrow, also have my first scan tomorrow morning.. Hopefully everything is good!


----------



## haj624

I'm sure it will be perfect!!! And Skeet, we're exactly 5 weeks apart!


----------



## skeet9924

We are!!! That is pretty cool!!


----------



## Wilsey

Welcome Skeet!!


----------



## skeet9924

If I really am 5weeks 6 days tomorrow do you think I might see a hb. I'm not getting my hopes up as I'm pretty sure I'm less then that because of my long cycle


----------



## rosabelle

Congrats Skeet!!! How exciting..

Good luck moving armywife, hopefully it all goes smoothly..

Had the best sleep last night, finally! its amazing the difference a good sleep makes. I still got up to pee but must have fallen straight back to sleep.. 
Have a bit of pelvis pain this morning, hopefully she is getting herself in position! :)


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> If I really am 5weeks 6 days tomorrow do you think I might see a hb. I'm not getting my hopes up as I'm pretty sure I'm less then that because of my long cycle

i think my sono was 6w2d and i saw the hb but i didnt at 5w2d


----------



## skeet9924

i'm going to assume i wont then.. if i go by ov date i'm only 5 w 2 d..


----------



## jmandrews

Dr. appointment tomorrow :) Having my membranes stripped... I am excited and nervous at the same time! I am hoping I have made some progress.


----------



## rosabelle

just being totally stupid here, but what do they do when you have your 'membranes stripped', JMAndrews? 
I havent heard of it happening here in Aus..


----------



## Wilsey

Rosa you might know it as a sweep? Im from NZ and I think its called a sweep here.

Basically moving their fingers all up in there to strip the membranes and get things moving. Correct me if Im wrong jm!


----------



## jmandrews

Yes Wilsey you are right! basically there are membranes up that are attached to the uterine all. and she will just gently separate them. If successful it will start contractions and can help soften the cervix more. It can bring on labor or if anything just help make progress. You can have it done more than once. Two of my friends had it done, one went into labor the next morning the other went into labor 4 days later. So there is no way of knowing if it will work or not. :) It is worth the try though!


----------



## josephine3

I think its a sweep too... Tho i thought u cud only have them if u were overdue? Thats how it works in uk anyway. 
Good luck at the scan skeet!they will probly date u as what the scan shows, and then ignore when u tell them u ov'd! At the beginning i was hung up on the difference betwen my ov date, lmp and scan dates as i have long cycles too but quickly gave up and gave in to their dates its easier lol.

Im 36 weeks today i cant believe it. Im so ready to have her tho and be comfortable once again! Did u all have bad pelvic pressure and a pain at this time? Am i being too hopeful to think this might mean she cud come earlier rather than later.?


----------



## skeet9924

Where the scan dates off from your ov dates? Where you further or less? I'm still waiting.. Apparently they are behind :(


----------



## haj624

skeet i know exactly when i conceived because of IVF and last sono both babies were 4 days behind what they should be. But they've been like that since the get go. My doctor told me that is absolutely nothing to worry about!


----------



## wantanerd

The most accurate scans where they determine your due date happen the first time they measure when there is a heartbeat. And it is perfectly normal for them to be up to a week off. Babies grow at their own rate and everything is fine as long as you are increasing by 65% in you hcg levels every two days.


----------



## skeet9924

Just got back from my u/s...the tech originally told me that she would not be allowed to tell me anything because I'm still so early. We had a very relaxed converstation through out the whole thing and she was asking me about my previous losses. At the end of the u/s she told me I was not allowed to tell my dr that she said anything, but she could see the beginning of a baby in my uterus!! She told me that she is sure that she will probably see me in a week or 2 for a follow up scan and that she would be able to share a lot more with me at that point. I was so happy that she reassured me that it was not ectopic that i actually cried!!


----------



## haj624

Congrats skeet!!! I'm so happy for you!!!:cloud9:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! Im pretty excited...the ob didnt have my results from my beta yet but said she would call when she got them!! I'm just anxious to see if there is a hb in the next week or so!! That will be the next milestone!! The us tech told me she had suffered several losses her self so she understands the anxiety and that is why she wanted to atleast let me know that there was a start of something in the uterus. Thats better even from my first mc..it was just an empty sac before!!


----------



## haj624

one step at a time :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Oh thats brilliant news skeet u must be so relieved that things are on track.. Was good of her to tell u. Surely theres no point them doing an us if they cant tell u what they find? My scan was 2 days infront of my ov dates and 5 days behind the lmp dates. Like the others say, its normal! So she wudnt date u yet? Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Well she wouldn't tell me the date.. She said its up to the dr.. 

I just got my bloods back they went from 259 - 4914!!!


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> Well she wouldn't tell me the date.. She said its up to the dr..
> 
> I just got my bloods back they went from 259 - 4914!!!

they went from 259 to 4914? in how much time?


----------



## skeet9924

6 days!!


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> 6 days!!

wow thats awesome!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I was shocked ! I was expecting them to be around 1200


----------



## haj624

maybe there is more than 1 in there!


----------



## josephine3

Wow lovin the numbers! Great news x


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats on numbers and ultrasound Skeet x


----------



## rosabelle

thanks guys, i thought it may have been a sweep.. its funny because we dont even hear anything about sweeps here where i live.. im sure it happens but maybe just if you go over..

congrats skeet!! great numbers :)

Jo, i had and still have really bad pelvis pain and the pressure! oh my gawd, the pressure! haha
im hoping she is just getting herself ready and it isnt going to be like this for weeks and weeks.. i cant imagine going past my due date..


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! I would be pretty shocked to find out there is two!! 

Rosabelle...sounds like she is getting herself ready. All of my friends that have been preg talked about the pelvic pain...most of them ended up having their baby within a week of it!!


----------



## rosabelle

heres hoping skeet! finishing work this week so next week would be perfect! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Had my appt and my Dr. said i had made no progress. She stripped my membranes (sweep) and she dilated me to 2cm and im still 50% effaced. She said she hasn't dropped much but expects she will more over the next week. I was a little disappointed but at the same time very happy that she has made it this far. I only have a little over a week left yay!

I think here it depends on what your dr. thinks is best if you get a sweep done or not. Mine said she would only do it at or after 38 weeks.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow!! I can't believe it's so close!!!! Hopefully this week she drops!!


----------



## Wilsey

Not long jm - exciting!!!!!!


----------



## rosabelle

hopefully we have a few new babies next week!
I have an appointment tomorrow so will see if she has dropped anymore then last time :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Fingers crossed!! 13 days overdue today!!! X


----------



## haj624

JM-Hopefully you will be holding your beautiful baby in your arms next week!!!

MrsW-Are they talking about doing an induction soon?


----------



## Wilsey

Good luck with the induction Mrs W!!! x

Haj - she said in the other thread she was off to be induced, so we'll have a post about a beautiful baby soon :)


----------



## skeet9924

So exciting!!! Good luck ms w!!!


----------



## haj624

Oh, I didn't even notice that!!! Well I can't wait to see her little bundle of joy!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## skeet9924

Does she know the sex? Lol I'm so late joining you ladies I can barely keep up


----------



## skeet9924

Haj- are you going to find out the genders?


----------



## josephine3

Nope she doesnt know skeet - check the front page for info lol


----------



## haj624

I was always so strong on that I wanted it to be a surprise but after seeing my brother and best friend have babies last year, I totally want to know now. I want to be able to buy stuff for their gender. Plus, who are we kidding, I have no patience!


----------



## josephine3

I just went for a midwife appt and I gotta go for another growth scan :( she's not measuring up right! I went for one at 31 weeks and all was well so Im not thinking anything will be too wrong but god my oh was annoyed when I rang to see when he could take me! He had an argument with me on the phone in the mw's office! grrr... he doesnt understand that they have to cover themselves and if something was wrong they could get in big trouble if they didnt send me... they did say measurments are ambiguous but they just cant ignore the rules..
Tho Im worried if there is a problem they might induce me I reeeeaaallly hope not!!!! I gotta get past 37 weeks to be able to use the birth centre... I've gotta get my dad to take me as oh is going to bed cos he works nights, and he was so annoyed about it :(

Will update later with the results!! 
Hope Mrs W's induction is going ok, when was she going in?


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Jo!! 

Lol Haj!! I've always not wanted to know as well .. Since all my losses now I really do want to know.. Oh really wants to know too! I'm going to try really hard not to find out.. But I'll probably cave when they ask


----------



## haj624

Good Luck Jo! Are you going for the scan today?


----------



## skeet9924

Jo- I'm sure everything will be okay.. Sorry to hear oh was grumpy with you.. But they do need to follow precautions and so do you. Keep us posted


----------



## haj624

Ladies anyone have really bad gas pains or headaches? If so...what did you do for them?


----------



## haj624

Ladies this is my project from pintrest I'm working on. I'm doing boards every week to show my bump growth!!! I do have a bump now a little but i just look chubby lol. Not that I'm a skinny girl to begin with but that bump wasn't there 11 weeks ago haha
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skeet9924

ohh haj I love it!!!! That is such a great idea!!1

I get a lot of gas pains and headaches already...i've been constipated since I found out ( that was one of the things that tipped me off) plus the progesterone makes me gassy and crampy. For headaches I've taken the odd tylenol when its bad... Haven't figure out gas cramps yet. The odd time if I go for a walk it helps loosen stuff up and I can toot...thats about it!! If you find something let me know!!


----------



## haj624

I've had this headache since yesterday and it won't go away. I dont want to keep taking tylonel though. as far as the gas I called my OB and a nurse just said tums and watch what you eat...not gassy foods...broccoli, cabbage, etc. The tums havent helped me yet though bc ive been taking them for acid reflux


----------



## skeet9924

I've been taking tums for acid reflux as well..I had it really bad before I was preg...now its just non stop!! especially when i'm tired. Try going for a walk..it might help with both!!


----------



## haj624

Its crazy you're feeling so much already...I guess I was a late bloomer with my symptoms haha. I didn't get the nausea/vomiting and gas till like 8 weeks and then the acid reflux started in like 9/10 weeks and the headaches have just been the past few days. My boobs have never been sorry though...maybe my nipples are a tad sensitive here and there but thats about it.


----------



## skeet9924

I think the progesterone does it to me.. I've always been susceptible to heart burn and stuff.. I was actually on prescription meds for it from before I was preg.. My boobs are only sore by the evening. The bloat and gas has been the worst for me but that's the number one side effect of the progesterone


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> I think the progesterone does it to me.. I've always been susceptible to heart burn and stuff.. I was actually on prescription meds for it from before I was preg.. My boobs are only sore by the evening. The bloat and gas has been the worst for me but that's the number one side effect of the progesterone

and everyone is differnet too so you might very well be having all of these symptoms already


----------



## skeet9924

I could be.. Lol hope it doesn't get much worse or else I'm going to have a rough first few months lol


----------



## jmandrews

Hey everyone.... so last night I was only able to sleep 2 hours :( I was having BH contractions every 10 min. and I was itching all over my body. It was horrible and still is. I waited until morning to call my Dr. They are having me come in tomorrow morning to draw blood. I have to wait because I have to fast for 8 hours before. She thinks I have pupps rash or the more dangerous liver disorder. Either way my body itches from head to toe. Especially my hands, feet, and belly. I am taking benadryl, but it makes me feel so drugged and I'm not sure how many more days I can go feeling like this. I am hoping i get some relief soon. Good news is I went to the bathroom this afternoon and noticed Ive started to lose my plug :) yay. I am praying that I go into active labor soon!


----------



## skeet9924

Ugh that rash sounds unbearable.. I have very sensitive skin and have had a horrible rash all week ( guess I touched something my skin didn't like lol) it's driving me crazy and it's just on my leg!! I could not imagine how you are feeling.. Plus the contractions!! Hopefully the baby comes soon!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you. It is weird because there is no physical rash. My skin looks normal. It just itches for no reason. It awful.


----------



## skeet9924

Have you tried an oatmeal bath? Mind you someone may need to be home to help you out of the bath lol


----------



## Rigi.kun

skeet9924 said:


> Where the scan dates off from your ov dates? Where you further or less? I'm still waiting.. Apparently they are behind :(

Skeet I know roughly when I ovulated, and that put my EDD as around the 12th June, at the latest the 14th. My first u/s was like yours they could see the sack and the start of something. My u/s tech was a bit cruel and told us that "there is no clear indication that it's a viable pregnancy" as the sac was measuring at 5 weeks + ? days (which means we should have seen a heart beat) and she placed my EDD as the 12th June. When I got to "6 weeks" my MS got really bad, and I started to show other symptoms.
Because no heart beat was seen I had to go for a second dating scan. Which was scheduled when we thought I should be 8 weeks + 2 days, however Teddy was only measuring 7 weeks + 2 days and my EDD was pushed back to 19th June. 
So don't worry if they do push you back by a week, as long as there is a healthy heart beat, all is well. Especially as your numbers are so beautiful.

---



jmandrews said:


> Thank you. It is weird because there is no physical rash. My skin looks normal. It just itches for no reason. It awful.

 Really hope the itchiness goes away soon and that we get to meet Everlee soon :D

---

I'm sure everything is fine Jo, as you said, they are covering their butts by going through all the motions.

---

Skeet and Haj, you guys should stay strong and stay team :yellow: and join my thread in third trimester. Mrs W is a member of my thread :D

---

Good luck Mrs W, sending lots of good thoughts your way :D
Can't wait to find out if your prediction was right :)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks rigi!! I'm just happy that the tech said she could see the start of a baby!! That was good enough news for me!! Hopefully I get to see the hb next week or the week after!! 

I really an going to try and stay team yellow.. Oh really wants to know though!! Maybe I just won't tell him when they can tell the gender.. I can't imagine he will research it himself


----------



## Wilsey

jm - when i got pregnant a girl I know told me to watch out for itchiness, especially on hands and feet. She mentioned it at an antenatal class. Lady told her to go to the doc immediately and it turned out to be a liver thing. Can't remember the technical term.


----------



## haj624

rigi i would love to but i know i am wayyyyyy too impatient


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> jm - when i got pregnant a girl I know told me to watch out for itchiness, especially on hands and feet. She mentioned it at an antenatal class. Lady told her to go to the doc immediately and it turned out to be a liver thing. Can't remember the technical term.

yes i know exactly what you are talking about. My cousin had it. I think the abbreviation is ICP. It is life threatening for baby. I am having blood drawn tomorrow to see if that is it. My hands and feet itch so bad as well as my body. there is no rash present so i don't think it is pupps rash. ill keep you all posted.


----------



## rosabelle

Hopefully your scan goes alright Jo, like you said im sure its just a pre caution. 


The only itchiness i really get is on my belly and i just assume its because its stretched so much? it does drive me crazy though.. 

Last day of work tomorrow!! yee ha!! i am sooo excited to just have a week of doing nothing at all.. bags are packed, nursery is ready, car seat is fitted.. we are ready! :) :) :)


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, I didn't wanna say it was life threatening for the baby but because just you are so far along Im sure its fine.


----------



## Rigi.kun

rosabelle said:


> Hopefully your scan goes alright Jo, like you said im sure its just a pre caution.
> 
> 
> The only itchiness i really get is on my belly and i just assume its because its stretched so much? it does drive me crazy though..
> 
> Last day of work tomorrow!! yee ha!! i am sooo excited to just have a week of doing nothing at all.. bags are packed, nursery is ready, car seat is fitted.. we are ready! :) :) :)

:happydance: Enjoy your time off, newborns are wonderful but they take up 28 hours of your day :D (I'm full well aware that there is only 24 hours in a day, but you'll somehow invent the extra 4 :rofl:)


----------



## rosabelle

Rigi.kun said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully your scan goes alright Jo, like you said im sure its just a pre caution.
> 
> 
> The only itchiness i really get is on my belly and i just assume its because its stretched so much? it does drive me crazy though..
> 
> Last day of work tomorrow!! yee ha!! i am sooo excited to just have a week of doing nothing at all.. bags are packed, nursery is ready, car seat is fitted.. we are ready! :) :) :)
> 
> :happydance: Enjoy your time off, newborns are wonderful but they take up 28 hours of your day :D (I'm full well aware that there is only 24 hours in a day, but you'll somehow invent the extra 4 :rofl:)Click to expand...


haha! i can imagine! 
i am looking forward to doing nothing at all for a week or 2.. i am so glad we got everything done earlier so i dont have to rush around now, thats the last thing i want to be doing.. :)


----------



## josephine3

Jm - i had to be tested for this a few times, its called obstetric cholestasis, check out the sticky thread on it in third tri. The itching is just awful i recommend sitting with ur feet in a bowl of cold water!

Iv gotta go back for a repeat scan in 2 weeks :( she has grown but just slowly. They did say it wasnt always 100% accurate so need a follow up scan and if shes still not following their curve i might have to see a consultant to talk about induction. All the flow from placenta etc looks good tho and shes very low down and facing my back so good position for delivery! 
It just all makes me realise how soon she will be here. Going to have a baby things organising day methinks!


----------



## haj624

JM good luck with everything.

Jo- I'm sure everything will be perfectly fine!


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks everyone! Had my blood drawn and waiting to hear back from my Dr. I will keep you all posted. 

Great news is I lost parts of my plug twice yesterday. I hope this mean the end is near :)


----------



## josephine3

Great news about the plug jm! Haj i cant believe ur nearly 12 weeks already.
Well i just spent the past hr unpacking and repacking my hospital bg, adding sum bits and bobs.. I can barely close it now ha! Im a bit of a bnb addict today not got a lot done..:blush:


----------



## haj624

Jo, I know me either!!! Haha I have a feeling I'll pack a bag like that too!!! My job is super boring (receptionist work) so I'm always on here!


----------



## Rigi.kun

jmandrews said:


> Thanks everyone! Had my blood drawn and waiting to hear back from my Dr. I will keep you all posted.
> 
> Great news is I lost parts of my plug twice yesterday. I hope this mean the end is near :)

Good luck with labour. :dust: loosing your plug is a wonderful sign. I went overdue with Teddy and I didn't start loosing my plug until 40 weeks + 5 days


----------



## jmandrews

Hey! So I am in the hospital right now being induced! I will keep you all posted! Yay!


----------



## Rigi.kun

jmandrews said:


> Hey! So I am in the hospital right now being induced! I will keep you all posted! Yay!

Sending you heaps of good thoughts :dust: for your delivery


----------



## Wilsey

OMG jm - so exciting!!!! Best of luck x


----------



## skeet9924

OMG JM!!!! Wishing you all the best!!! Sending you lots of :dust: 

:hugs:


----------



## wantanerd

Jm hope your induction is faster than mine was! good luck!


----------



## rosabelle

good luck JM!!!!


----------



## haj624

Good Luck JM!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## josephine3

Wow brilliant news about the induction jm best of luck! I take it that means your numbers for your bile acids were a little high? I know they like to induce early if they suspect OC.

You can meet your lil girl soon!! :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Everlee Rowe is here!!!! born 7/20/2012 at 1:02pm, 7 lbs 1oz, 19.5in :baby: pushed for 17 min! total induction time was 9 hours.:happydance: she is perfect and so beautiful!!!
ill post more details later.
 



Attached Files:







376870_10100736721605998_1148067232_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats jm!!!! She is beautiful x


----------



## skeet9924

:happydance: congrats!!! She is so beautiful!! So happy for you!!


----------



## josephine3

Wow fast update! She is gorgeous, many congrats, hope u are both doing well xx


----------



## rosabelle

awww, congrats JM! she is beautiful!


----------



## armywife11

CONGRATS JM!!!!!

(Checking in from a hotel.. lol)


----------



## Rigi.kun

Congrats JM!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Cannot wait for the next update jm!! :happydance:

Bahahaha check out this giant bear my Mum won for Wills!
 



Attached Files:







170425_10151183305487023_233342177_o.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skeet9924

Bah ha ha ha !! That is hilarious!!! I love it!!


----------



## haj624

Congrats JM!!! She beautiful!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats jm! 

I had my baby girl on Saturday 21st! Freya Evie Jane was born at 13.20 weighing 8lb 6oz! A nice & healthy 16 days over cooked!!

Had a complicated labour/delivery but Freya is fine and worth every second which is all that counts! 

Hope everyone else is well, looking forward to your updates. Wonder who our next thread baby will be?! Xxx


----------



## haj624

Congrats Mrs. W!!! So glad your baby girl finally made her appearance. I'm sorry to hear about the delivery.


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats ms.w that's so exciting! Sorry to hear about the delivery :( I'm glad everything is okay

Afm: I finally got my edd.. It's march 16.. I'm currently 6w 4 days


----------



## haj624

yayyy skeet!!! My bday is March 17!!!


----------



## skeet9924

maybe I'll have the baby on your bday!! that would be cool


----------



## haj624

:) Have you seen a heartbeat? How are you feeling?


----------



## skeet9924

I go for the us on Monday to see the hb. I'm feeling so sick!! And Tired!! I cant keep anything down..I'm pretty sure I lost the recommended weight i'm supposed to gain.

My ob gave me a prescription for the sickness..hopefully it helps!! She told me if it continues and I cant even keep water down that I have to go back to the hospital as there is a risk of me being dehydrated


----------



## haj624

oh no :(

I havent gained any weight in the 12 weeks...ive actually lost 5lbs. The doctor put me on zofran for nausea and water actually makes me really nauseous so I have to drink other things


----------



## skeet9924

Water does the same to me too!! I've been attempting flat gingerale .. I really hope this stuff works..it takes me a few hours before I even feel good enough to get off the couch.


----------



## haj624

That's crazy. I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## skeet9924

THANKS!! I figured I had to ask her for something because I know I cannot last another 6 weeks like this


----------



## haj624

yeah def! I still have the nausea and vomiting too and I hit 12 weeks tomorrow


----------



## skeet9924

Omg Haj!! How are you managing to function at work??


----------



## haj624

Zofran lol. It comes in waves but eating helps and obv so does the Zofran


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats Mrs W!!


----------



## josephine3

Oh dear u 2 u dont seem to be having a great time of it. I didnt really get ms but when i did feel nauseous ice cold water helped, and fizzy sweets like fizzy haribo! I always had a few of them every morning.


----------



## josephine3

Mrs W congrats! I totally missed ur update! So glad ur lil girl is finally here. Do u have a birth story somewhere id love to read the details! So glad to hear from u i was worried :)


----------



## skeet9924

My dr put me on diclectin. So far so good.. The odd wave of nausea but nothing too bad today.!

How are you doing Jo?


----------



## rosabelle

congrats Mrs W!! glad you are both ok, sorry to hear you had complications xx


----------



## josephine3

Im ok thanks skeet - just watching and waiting for any signs that labour might be on its way! I had a bit of back pain last night and *think* i might be starting to feel the braxton hicks a bit now. I had a tiny tiny streak of red in cm earlier too lol but think im clutchin at straws here! I just want her to come sooner rather than later lol.


----------



## skeet9924

loI hope it comes sooner for you!! Are you uncomfortable now?


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> Im ok thanks skeet - just watching and waiting for any signs that labour might be on its way! I had a bit of back pain last night and *think* i might be starting to feel the braxton hicks a bit now. I had a tiny tiny streak of red in cm earlier too lol but think im clutchin at straws here! I just want her to come sooner rather than later lol.

I first saw the tiniest amount of pink (blood tinged) cm at 2am and had my baby 10 hours later at 12noon. It could be right around the corner for you Jo!!


----------



## haj624

hey ladies, went for my 12 week scan today. Both babies looked perfect!!! Baby A didn't reaklly want to cooperate but Baby B was just laying around sucking their thumb....melted my heart:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 2









photo (8).jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skeet9924

Omg Haj!!!!! They are adorable!!! That is so amazing!! When do u find out the genders?? 

You must be so thrilled!! Did u cry?? I would of lol.. Almost did when I saw your pics!!


----------



## haj624

I did cry it was just so amazing to see and it was great to hit the 12 week milestone.

We should find out in 4-5 weeks!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Happy Plum day!! LOL ..I'm 2 days behind now :( Sucks means that i have more time of ms lol


----------



## josephine3

Awww beautiful haj im so pleased for u. Its a great feeling to get to the 12 week mark.

Yeah skeet im uncomfy now but mainly i have my heart set on using the birth centre and even tho its attatched to my hospital they wont let me use it if i go too far overdue and have to be induced. Also got the next growth scan at 38 wks and if she doesnt measure up they'll chuck me out the birth centre again. So ideally before next wednesday pls! 

Thanx likeaus i like the sound of that! However i think it was nothing. I had been trying some perineal massage :blush: and maybe my nail did it? :shrug: nothing since tho!

Rosabelle how are u getting on? Any twinges to report? Ur next on the list!


----------



## rosabelle

naw Haj!! that is so beautiful! brought tears to my eyes!

Jo, i am doing the same thing. Looking out for ANYTHING that would suggest she is on the way.. I have had a back ache (only on the right side) for the last couple of days and a little bit more pressure down below but i still dont think she is in a rush to come.. lol 
I have another midwife appt today so will see if she has dropped any more since last time.. 
i am sooooo ready for her to come.. my hips are just becoming unbearable to sleep on.. 
cant wait to sleep on my tummy again!


----------



## skeet9924

I really hope you get to use the birthing centre!! I was considering a midwife the first time I got preg but there isn't much sense now since im high risk and my ob has been amazing anyways


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats Haj!!!


----------



## kitcatbaby

Jo I literally cannot believe you are 37 weeks! Eeeeeeppp! So exciting. I wish you the best of luck for the labour and birth and look forward to seeing pics soon! xx


----------



## josephine3

Neither can i kitcat! It stil feels so surreal. Thanks for popping in i hope ur well :)


----------



## Wilsey

Best of luck for the last weeks Jo!


----------



## josephine3

So ladies not much action in Team 2012 the last few days!! 
Thought Id update and post a bump pic as Im actually at a computer for a change!
I've still been on the lookout for any signs but not too much going on really.. i do feel a little different in myself tho I occasionally have pains which I presume are bh which i wasnt feeling before..
I again did the perineal massage thingy and again there was a few streaks of blood but not enough to count for anything and nothing since! Im exhausted pretty much all the time now and occasionally have the odd burst of energy. I had an upset belly yesterday afternoon but Im not sure I can count that I think my tummy fell out with me cos I ate a load of kfc when Im normally vegi!! lol. Pregnancy has me craving meat! Iv also been trying to eat more so make baby gain weight so she measures up at my scan on wednesday.
here's my 37 week bump pic (sorry its sideways lol)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0060.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## skeet9924

What a beautiful bump Jo!! 

Hopefully you have your little one soon!! 

Afm - the medication I'm on for ms is helping a lot. I'm actually able to do things.. Still not keen on eating anything but toast and French fries though. The thought of anything else grosses me out! Still no bump here just gross bloat!! Lol told oh I've lost 7 lbs from being sick .. He just looked at me with a confused look and said it must be all water weight


----------



## josephine3

Thanks skeet! Glad the meds are helping you out! I couldnt get enough fruit in the early days, especially oranges!


----------



## Wilsey

Looking good Jo!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Nice bump jo!

Glad you're feeling a bit better skeet. Just eat what you can Hun, I remember feeling nauseas all the time and wanting salty foods like crisps and ham! Hope you'll be feeling better soon.

Freya is a week old today, can't believe how time is flying. Really need to update my journal! Took her for the first walk in her pram today and felt sooooo happy to be pushing her  finding it hard to keep up with feeding, it's hard work, I am shattered but she is amazing.

Xx


----------



## josephine3

Aww sounds lovely Mrs W I always imagined pushing as pram bet u feel properly motherly!
Did u write up a full birth story anywhere id love to read it!


----------



## skeet9924

I go for my scan in 45 min!! Praying there is a hb!! Had nightmares all night working up to this


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck skeet, thinking of you. Sure all is well, looking forward to hearing news xx

Jo - I haven't done yet, need to do it still, never have 5 mins now Freya is here! Whirl wind of feeding, changing, winding etc!

Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ms w!! Just got home! Baby measures 7 w2days hb of 139!! It was so cool to see the hb!! The tech gave me a pic., she said she wouldn't charge me cause there wasn't much to see :) lol my baby looks like a blob


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yay!!!!! Congrats Hun what brilliant news  you must be thrilled xx


----------



## skeet9924

I am!! I was terrified going in!! I've never had good news from a scan before!! 

How are you holding up now that freya is here?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww I'm so pleased it was good news for you & your little bean! I got so nervous before scans but such an amazing experience!

I'm doing ok, Freya is amazing we are so besotted with her! Dh is still off work at the mo, dreading him going back next week. I've struggled a bit with feeding, she lost 12% of her birth weight so they gave me a feeding plan but I've found the expressing as well as feeding her totally unmanageable. I feel stressed and just want to enjoy her.

How are you feeling? Any sickness?

How are you jo? 

X


----------



## josephine3

Aww brilliant news skeet! Thats one milestone down! 
Mrs W thats sumthing im not sure on - winding . Do u need to do it after every feed until they bring something up? Do they actuallly burp or just throw up a bit?! I shud really know by now lol.


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats skeet!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! 

Don't worry ms w it will get easier, you and freya will get into a routine eventually and you will be able to fully enjoy your time with her. Feeding is not as natural as everyone thinks. 

I'm feeling much better since me dr put me on meds for ms. I feel much better now and can actually start to enjoy being preg


----------



## Mrs W 11

Trial & error Jo! They say bf babies don't get wind but I noticed she was doing a cry like a v high pitched scream & bringing her knees to her tummy which are signs. Mw showed us positions to put her in and pat/rub her back till she burps/ farts!!! She isn't usually sick.

Glad you can start to enjoy being preg skeet, such a magical amazing time, it can be so hard so enjoy all you can. I'm excited for you.

X


----------



## wantanerd

my baby is super gassy and is exclusively bf. it has to do with the immaturity of their digestive system. the best thing I do is pump his legs over his stomach and hear the farts come out. 
When the gas is super bad, I use something called the windi. They are little catheters that you put in the butt and the gas comes whistling out. They cost $15 and are supposed to be disposable but you sterilize them in the microwave and they can be reused. The gas does get better. It did peak at about 6 weeks for me.


----------



## josephine3

Oh my god wantanerd that sounds soooo bizarre lol :haha: never ever heard of those!


----------



## haj624

skeet so glad to hear the good news!


----------



## rosabelle

Happy due date to meeee! 
cant believe i made it to my due date, it seems like yesterday i thought i would never be pregnant.. 
heres hoping she makes an appearance soon!!


----------



## skeet9924

Happy due date rosabelle!! Hope she comes soon for you!! Best wishes for the delivery!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy due date Hun, not long to wait now!! X


----------



## josephine3

Happy due date! Hehe i hope she comes soon, and i kno what u mean about thinkin you'll never be pregnant seemin like yesterday! Cant believe its nearly over. Much as im ready to have her, some days i think i will miss my bump!


----------



## wantanerd

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/557383_10102152488652333_2022220706_n.jpg

I can't believe he is two months old today!


----------



## skeet9924

He is so adorable!!!!


----------



## armywife11

Army Wife Checking In! We have net a house and the nursery all done. Have my first appointment here friday!!


----------



## skeet9924

awesome to hear army wife!

Have a question for you...how do you do the spoiler on your signature??


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> awesome to hear army wife!
> 
> Have a question for you...how do you do the spoiler on your signature??

[SPOILER*] [/SPOILER*]


Remove the *


----------



## armywife11

Ok gals heres my update (sorry had a house full)

So we got into our home and I called the OB here to get into have everything set up and schedule my next appointment. I got in and it was just a meeting with the nurse and a wellness check. I requested the only midwife here and got her. So the nurse was checking my BP and noticed it was high. She took it again and high. We decided to work through everything and check it at the end and decided what to do then. Sadly it was high at the end so she got the midwife to see what she wanted done. They sent me over to L&D for a NST (non stress test), blood work (had to do it anyway because my last ob office never sent it to them), and a 24 hour urine collection.

They hooked my up to the fetal monitor for about an hour and took my BP periodically. The baby was perfect and insanely active. The nurse also felt like the baby was a really good size but they scheduled me another scan to check on the baby (honestly I think this is just different hospitals different procedures because I wasn't going to have one at my other doctors). My BP was high twice but the last three it was low enough and that plus the baby's great review the L&D doctor sent me on home. 

I didn't get a phone call back from them about my blood or urine work so I assume there wasn't any protein or red flags in it to make them concern. They didn't put me on any restrictions just told me to drink TONS of water due to the climate of our new home. I cut back on my exercise and walk just a little in the evening now. I wasn't happy with the word induction being thrown around so easily here so I don't want to risk it. I know I have other options but until I meet with my midwife I am going to be really gaurded with the doctors here. 

I have my first real appointment Friday but not sure what will go on. The above is what I typically have as an appointment (minus the NST and lab work) so we shall see. I already know I am going to have to fight for some things I desire but hopefully not as much as I think.


----------



## armywife11

wantanerd said:


> I can't believe he is two months old today!

Toooooo cute!!!


----------



## Wilsey

So cute hun!!

Here are a few of the babies from my antenatal group. William is on the left.

He is almost 3 months - insane!!
 



Attached Files:







622322_10151814104535663_91624064_o.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6


----------



## josephine3

Wow - 3 months and 2 months time is flying! 
Glad you are all set up armywife! Sounds like ur well organised!
I had my growth scan yesterday and baby is back on track so im all set to use the birth centre still hurrah!


----------



## haj624

Happy due date!!!

Ladies your babies are too cute!!!

Army wife & Jo, I'm glad to hear everything is ok


----------



## Mrs W 11

Gorgeous babies!! 

Army wife good to hear your update, glad all is ok.

Great news jo, I am glad baby measured ok, fingers crossed for your birth centre experience.

Freya did a 5 hour sleep from 4am to 9am this morning, she's being so good! I am on antibiotics now for a uti - one thing after another at the mo.

X


----------



## rosabelle

glad bub is measuring normal Jo.. must be a relief!

Well i am still waiting.. had an appt with the midwife yesterday, if i havent had baby by next wednesday then i have another appt and then if still nothing i will be booked in for induction on the 12th!! it seems soooo far away! 

I had some period/wind type pain this morning while in the shower but seems to have gone now.. hoping she makes an appearance soon.


----------



## josephine3

Awwe rosabelle i was hoping we'd have news by now! I hope i dont go over i am soooooo ready now. Will u try a sweep before induction?
Anyone who goes over is a saint im fed up already! I keep havin those period type pains - quite painful then i realise its wind or i need a poo :haha: hurts tho and annoying!


----------



## skeet9924

Aww rosabelle :hugs: I really hope for your sake it sooner then later


----------



## likeaustralia

Just thought I'd pop in and post a little update. Ethan's a little more than a month old and has been home from NICU almost 3 weeks now. I'm exhausted with the seemingly constant eating/changing, but doing well and pretty much back to normal, although not back to pre-preg weight by any means. He had his second pediatrician appointment this week and is up to 7lb2.5oz (from 5lb15oz at birth), so he is growing and gaining well and I'm very happy about that even though I'm totally sleep deprived! I hope some more babies start appearing for you ladies now... and I know it's SO annoying to hear, but try to sleep now while you still can (even if it's uncomfortable!).


----------



## armywife11

Midwife went great! Baby is almost at negative one station and I have begun thinning out but I haven't started to dilate yet. Baby is head down and trying to turn anterior so doing some "spinning babies" to help baby turn. 

My midwife is going to let me have the birth I want but if for some reason she can't be there the other two doctors will let me as well but one will try and have me push on my back. The nurses however will be told my desire and will support me and I cant push on my back unless I want to. 

Anywho.. there ya go lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahhh hope you girls are ok, I know exactly how the waiting feels and gets harder if your due date comes & goes. Hang in there and keep busy but rest plenty if you can, it won't be much longer now! 

Can't wait for news


----------



## armywife11

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ahhh hope you girls are ok, I know exactly how the waiting feels and gets harder if your due date comes & goes. Hang in there and keep busy but rest plenty if you can, it won't be much longer now!
> 
> Can't wait for news

I am seriously ok with waiting still. My third tri has been so crazy with the move that I feel like I didn't get to enjoy it properly. However I wish I could sleep. I find I wake up at 7 am no matter if I want to or not. :dohh:

I am doing ok and just glad to hear baby is where he/she should be at this point. However I am getting excited to not see an empty crib. :baby:

4 to 6 weeks left holy cow!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> ]
> Anyone who goes over is a saint im fed up already! I keep havin those period type pains - quite painful then i realise its wind or i need a poo :haha: hurts tho and annoying!

I have been having those in the morning. So painful. :nope:


----------



## armywife11

rosabelle said:


> glad bub is measuring normal Jo.. must be a relief!
> 
> Well i am still waiting.. had an appt with the midwife yesterday, if i havent had baby by next wednesday then i have another appt and then if still nothing i will be booked in for induction on the 12th!! it seems soooo far away!
> 
> I had some period/wind type pain this morning while in the shower but seems to have gone now.. hoping she makes an appearance soon.

Hoping for your sake she does too.


----------



## rosabelle

still waiting :( 
I did lose what i think was part of my plug yesterday but other then that i have had nothing, no signs what so ever.. 
had the worst nights sleep so far last night and had a bit of a break down to hubby this morning, lucky he knows how to make me laugh even in those times :) 

LikeAust, glad little Ethan is doing so well! :)


----------



## rosabelle

oh and Jo, they havent said anything about a sweep, i have a appt this week to make sure baby isnt stressed and there is enough fluid and then will be induced on the 12th if nothing happens..


----------



## skeet9924

Aww rosabelle.. I really thought IWW would have a Birth announcement from you :( 

At least you have a set date now


----------



## haj624

13 week belly!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (13).jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skeet9924

aww haj!! I'm loving your bump!! 

LOL I have a nice bloat bump!! lmao...Oh keeps rubbing it...I laugh and tell him all he is rubbing is bloat...but hes convinced its a bump!!


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> aww haj!! I'm loving your bump!!
> 
> LOL I have a nice bloat bump!! lmao...Oh keeps rubbing it...I laugh and tell him all he is rubbing is bloat...but hes convinced its a bump!!

Nope my belly is growing haha. the babies are low still though but my belly is getting hard above my belly button


----------



## skeet9924

I can tell my belly isnt growing cause it doesnt get hard until night time...and I've always had a bit of a belly..it just gets added to now with all the bloat. I can feel that right about my pubic bone is hard and sticks out a little so i think if didnt have a belly all you would see is a little pouch


----------



## skeet9924

can you post your 10 week with your 13 so we can compare ?


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> I can tell my belly isnt growing cause it doesnt get hard until night time...and I've always had a bit of a belly..it just gets added to now with all the bloat. I can feel that right about my pubic bone is hard and sticks out a little so i think if didnt have a belly all you would see is a little pouch

yeah i had a belly prior too so my lower belly you cant tell yet


----------



## haj624

sure ill post 10-13


----------



## haj624

Weeks 10-13
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3









photo (9).jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









photo (11).jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3









photo (13).jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skeet9924

haj624 said:


> Weeks 10-13

you can really see the difference...here is my bloat!! LOL 
7 weeks 6 days
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0914.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Weeks 10-13
> 
> you can really see the difference...here is my bloat!! LOL
> 7 weeks 6 daysClick to expand...

Very cute!!!


----------



## skeet9924

yeah I go back to work in a few weeks..thing i'm going to have to buy a few new clothes to hide it


----------



## haj624

Haha I haven't gotten maternity clothes yet. Soon though


----------



## skeet9924

I dont think I'm going to by any maternity...just some baggier shirts..ones that hide my bloat a bit better


----------



## haj624

well as I get bigger I dont know how much of a choice I'll have with twins


----------



## Mrs W 11

Loving the bump pics ladies!! X


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah you will probably need them soon .. My friend did give me a few shirts and a pair of jeans but eventually I'll need some dress pants for work and a few more shirts.. I'm thinking since I'll be preg in winter I'll probably need a coat too


----------



## armywife11

LOL I have to share now!!! My belly at 35 weeks. 

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/jersey_22705/23432.jpg


----------



## skeet9924

What a beautiful bump!!!


----------



## haj624

i dont see a pic :(


----------



## armywife11

Thanks Skeet. You both will be here soon! 

Haj - not sure why I am seeing it. Could be a internet thing. 

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/jersey_22705/23432.jpg


----------



## skeet9924

I saw it no problems :shrug:


----------



## josephine3

Awww beautiful bump piccies girls! I love what you have done with the boards and signs sooooo cute haj!

rosabelle I have high hopes for your 'losing a bit of plug' - my buddy on another thread posted that she lost a but of plug one day, was loosing a lot more the next day and was in labour the day after!!! and she was due after both of us lol. not that I was jealous hehe...

I have been having some period type cramps today!! It hasnt turned into anything so far tho but I do feel a little different somehow I cant really explain it... soo hmmmm fx'd!!

My phone is playin up and wont let me on the mobile version which basically means i cant get on as much as I'd like :(


----------



## armywife11

Good luck Jo!


----------



## armywife11

Having some contractions today :/ My midwife wasn't expecting any surprises this week so I am sure its just baby dropping on down (felt like little one was going to fall out last night on my walk) but yikes. They were uncomfortable but tolerable. Didn't call her since they stopped and didn't come with any other symptoms but if they show up tomorrow I will. I see her wed. for centering (parenting/prenatal) classes. 

Had five at the most and they got farther apart. The rest have been on their own and with no pattern. But everyone assured me they were contractions based on my description. My false labor earlier in the week were braxton hicks these were a lot different.

Started in lower back and spread across the front of my abdomen. Felt like period cramps. I think I told you all she said I wasn't dilated and had thinned to about 2 cm baby was almost at negative one. She had me do the spinning babies poses to help little one drop lower in my pelvis so that could be the real cause.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Armywife - they sound like contractions to me too. I hope all is ok and baby stays put for now. Hope baby has turned into position too x

Jo & rosabelle - looking forward to news! 

I have found the first few weeks hard (amazing, how did I live without her?!) but it really is hard work. Just wanted to say you know where I am/we all are if you hit any issues in the first few weeks with feeding, sleeping or anything and need support as we may have just been through the same thing. 

So excited for you to meet your babies!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

this past week has been really hard. Thursday Doyle had his first round of shots. thursday and friday, he was fussy and refused to eat unless i gave him a bottle and even then he still didnt eat much. He finally started to breast feed again friday night but remained very fussy and wouldnt stay on the boob for long. 
On sunday, he started screaming every time i went to feed him. He wasnt better yesterday so i went to see a lactation consultant for a hunger strike. 
the nurse said it could be reflux but she didnt think so because it came on so fast and i explained the shots and she thinks they are the culprit. I was only told when he got the shots he would be tired and fussy, not that it could screw with his eating and it could last longer than 2 days. 
thankfully he slept over 5 hours and seems to be doing fine this feeding. fingers crossed my happy content baby will be back to normal soon.


----------



## josephine3

Hmm sounds odd armywife - i hope baby stays a lil longer for u...I sure havent felt anything like that tho. I still dont get braxton hicks, or feel them I have no idea what a contraction feels like still! 
Thanx Mrs W im sure i will be after loads of advice soon! Well sooner rather than later i hope lol... How is it weeks 5 to 35 flew by and now every day is like a week long?!


----------



## jasminejo24

hello all havent been here in a while just an update im overdue and going for a sweep tomoro. for the last 2 days ive been geting crampy and its worse tonight so i hope the sweep works.
i think i have a cold too :(
hope you are all doing well


----------



## armywife11

Mrs W - Thats what I thought. Things are ok but I am insanely tired. Baby still feels like he/she is facing my hip but feels lower. I know the position has changed a little in the least because I am unable to move certain ways now. The spinning babies is no joke! Glad things are going great for you!!!

Wantanerd - Hope he feels better soon!!

Jo - I know. Women have gone from zero to baby before but not in our family so it really didn't bother me to much but did leave me a little concerned just because I would have to be flown out of here if I was in labor just because they don't have a NICU here. My Braxton Hicks are just tightening of my abdomen the contractions feel like period pains but start in the back. You won't be able to mistake them. I am with you on the taking forever though. I am just glad we moved when we did because now I am able to focus on my third tri and I just now started counting down again. Hopefully I log back in today or tomorrow and your in labor!

Jasmin- Good luck!!!!



I go in today for a midwife check and parenting class so may have an update when I get back. we will see.


----------



## armywife11

Update... so we discussed my contractions and since they calmed down and stopped when I rested she feels they were most likely due to baby dropping... FAST. I went from in between -2 and -1 to zero in 5ish days. Baby is head down but still facing my hip a little. I am not sure if the baby will fully turn before labor just because he/she has been in that position for a good chunk of the pregnancy. 

She forbid me from giving birth till 38 weeks since shes going on vacation next week lol. However it is a baby friendly hospital that supports my birth plan so if I do have the baby next week its not the end of the world. I am not feeling like myself and the dog and cat are acting funny but I hope its just because my body is getting ready and not that I am about to go. I would prefer a term baby and I would prefer to have my midwife there so I am fine waiting till my actual due date.


----------



## josephine3

Well, tbh i dont want to go into labor today or tomorrow as its my b'day tomorrow and id rather not share it haha. I think it'd be nicer for us both to have our own our own special days..... I dont kno if this is a labor sign but i had a mini-emotional breakdown today and had to have a cry. Been panicing about whether i'll cope as a mum and having my life change so much...thinking have i done the right thing arrrgghhh lol and just generally got fed up of waiting and over emotional. :(

physically i have been having a few pains here and there i dont kno how to describe them. Maybe they are bh :shrug: when i was at the mw a while back and she was feeling my tummy an said 'ooh ur having a tightening' but i couldnt feel it. :shrug:
I also *think* i lost a bit of plug - just like a strand of it - it was clear jelly not like the white cm iv been getting. But it was only tiny so not sure.. Any of the ladies who've given birth have any 'plug' experiences to share?


----------



## josephine3

Hey armywife we must have posted at the same time! Glad uv stopped having contractions for a while, and its great that baby has dropped so well. Mine is at 3/5 not sure how that compares to ur stations u guys use but mw said shes unlikey to get any lower till labor.
Will it be a problem if baby is facing the hip? I kno my friend was scheduled a c-section cos of baby facing the hip but she turned at the last minute and she had a natural birth!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I thought I'd lost my plug as I had a piece around 50p sized about a week before she was born, but for me, like contractions there was no mistaking it when it did happen!! After I was induced and went into labour it started coming out and there was LOADS!! 

Happy birthday for tomorrow jo!

X


----------



## haj624

Ladies I'm not sure if I asked this before but has anyone had discharge that is completely clear, just looks like water spots on your underwear?


----------



## armywife11

https://s4.hubimg.com/u/3566059_f520.jpg

US Stations


----------



## armywife11

haj624 said:


> Ladies I'm not sure if I asked this before but has anyone had discharge that is completely clear, just looks like water spots on your underwear?

Does it smell like urine?


----------



## haj624

i smelt it but i didnt think so


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Hey armywife we must have posted at the same time! Glad uv stopped having contractions for a while, and its great that baby has dropped so well. Mine is at 3/5 not sure how that compares to ur stations u guys use but mw said shes unlikey to get any lower till labor.
> Will it be a problem if baby is facing the hip? I kno my friend was scheduled a c-section cos of baby facing the hip but she turned at the last minute and she had a natural birth!

Since baby is dropping she isn't worried about labor starting with little one facing my hip. He/she is turning on their side so they may fully turn before labor or the midwife can turn the baby during labor. I posted an image of the stations in another post before this...


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> I also *think* i lost a bit of plug - just like a strand of it - it was clear jelly not like the white cm iv been getting. But it was only tiny so not sure.. Any of the ladies who've given birth have any 'plug' experiences to share?

I lost a little of my plug on July 4th it looked like clear snot with a little old blood in it. It was a small piece though and thats all I have lost thus far.


----------



## armywife11

haj624 said:


> i smelt it but i didnt think so

It could be discharge (I have had some watery discharge while pregnant) it could also be urine. If your really worried you can always call and have them check it. No harm in checking it out.


----------



## haj624

i actually like a week and a halfago was in the car and went to get up and my dress and back of my underwear was all wet so off to the hospital we went. I've been having this wet spots for over a few weeks no prob like 4 or so. When we went to the hospital they checked everything out and said it wasn't amniotic fluid or anything like that and they just chalked it up to excessive discharge. I just feel like everywhere I read ppl constantly have a heavier,thicker, white discharge and mine is clear and just literally looks like water spots


----------



## armywife11

haj624 said:


> i actually like a week and a halfago was in the car and went to get up and my dress and back of my underwear was all wet so off to the hospital we went. I've been having this wet spots for over a few weeks no prob like 4 or so. When we went to the hospital they checked everything out and said it wasn't amniotic fluid or anything like that and they just chalked it up to excessive discharge. I just feel like everywhere I read ppl constantly have a heavier,thicker, white discharge and mine is clear and just literally looks like water spots

Oh mine has been creamy, egg white like and watery. It gets more watery when I am having hormone surges.


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> So cute hun!!
> 
> Here are a few of the babies from my antenatal group. William is on the left.
> 
> He is almost 3 months - insane!!

oh my goodness look at all those babies!!! William is getting so big! he is adorable!


----------



## josephine3

Oh i didnt see the 'stations' pic will have to look back. Im guessing 0 is like our fully engaged, or 0/5ths. Like i say tho we are told that 3/5 is good enuf lol and theres not much more dropping room. At my growth scans they said baby is really low in pelvis so thats good.
Good news that ur babys position shouldnt be a problem :thumbup:
haj iv not had that one. Mine was like milk to begin with now is very thick and white. I have read that amniotic fluid smells sweet tho... So sniff away lol.


----------



## jmandrews

I am finally on a computer and not my phone! so here is a little about my labor/delivery. As you all know I was itching all over and it was miserable. There was no visible rash. My Dr. had me come in to have bloods done to see if I had the liver disorder (cany't remember what its called) My cousin had it so I thought I might. Any way I had that done on Thursday July 19th in the morning. The itching was still horrible and later that afternoon i talk to the nurse of my Dr. She gave me the option of going ahead and having and induction or waiting for the results of my blood test. If I chose to wait and the blood test came back negative then I would have had to wait until my appt the following Tuesday to figure out what to do. Instead of waiting and being miserable I went ahead with the induction. She told me to come in at 6pm that night to start the induction. I was running around like crazy trying to gather everything to go to the hospital. Once we arrived they started me on cervidill (a tiny little looking pill that is placed near the cervix to start softening it. They would give me that every 4 hours until 6am when they would start pitocin. After they place the cervidill twice my contraction were getting stronger and closer together. I was in a lot of pain. I wanted to get some sleep but i didn't want the epidural yet. They gave me morphine first. I am normally very sensitive to medicines so I thought I would fall right to sleep. It didn't take any pain away. So then they gave me a sleeping pill. Again nothing worked. At about 2 am I couldn't take the pain anymore. I had been clinching the arm of the bed for a few hours. Finally I asked for the epidural. Once it was placed I fell right to sleep. At one point in the night I had several nurses come into my room. They told me baby's HR had dropped and so they stopped giving me cervidill and put oxygen on me for the rest of the night. I was so drugged and exhausted I didn't really understand what was going on. Eventually the nurse came in and removed the oxygen mask. By 6am I was up and wide awake and feeling good. They started pitocin. I hadn't dilated at all through the night. I was still at 2 to 3cm. At 8am my Dr. came in and broke my water. By 10am I was dilated to 5 or 6cm. My DH called our family to let them know to start heading to the hospital. By 11:45 my family arrived. My Dr. was going to come in at 12pm to check me. She had let my nurse know she was running a few min behind. Around this time I told my nurse I was feeling pressure like I had to go poop. She told me she would go ahead and check me before my Dr. came. She checked me and to my surprise she told me I was at 10! I immediately started crying. I was so excited I couldn't control my emotions. She then called my DH over to see the head. I was like you can see the head! haha First thing I asked was if she had hair and my DH said Yes! My family came in to see us before I started pushing. I started crying again... haha I was a mess. My Dr. came in and had me do a few practice pushes to see how I would do. My DH held one leg and my twin sister held the other. My Dr. told me to stop pushing because she was right there and they had to set up for delivery. I could hardly keep myself from pushing. Once all set up I began pushing. After pushing for only 17 min. Everlee Rowe was born at July 20th at 1:02pm, 7lbs 1oz, 19.5in. I was very lucky I didn't tear and i healed very fast. It was the most amazing experience of my life. Our hospital stay was wonderful. We were there for 3 days total. She weighed 6lbs 8oz when we left. BF has gone well. She latched on immediately. As of last Thursday she weighed 7lbs 5oz. She is a happy growing baby. She also will go 3 to 4 hours between feedings at night. I hope she keeps that up until she is able to sleep through the entire night. I am attaching a few pictures. I can't wait to hear about more arrivals. Glad everyone is doing well.
 



Attached Files:







Everlee0.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5









Everlee1.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6









Everlee3.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









Everlee4.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4









Everlee6.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## armywife11

Shes beautiful!! Thanks for sharing your story!!


----------



## Wilsey

She is really beautiful hun!!! Great photos!!!


----------



## skeet9924

She is gorgeous!! Thank you so much for sharing! I'm so happy things went mostly smoothly for you!! Congratulations!!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Hey armywife we must have posted at the same time! Glad uv stopped having contractions for a while, and its great that baby has dropped so well. Mine is at 3/5 not sure how that compares to ur stations u guys use but mw said shes unlikey to get any lower till labor.
> Will it be a problem if baby is facing the hip? I kno my friend was scheduled a c-section cos of baby facing the hip but she turned at the last minute and she had a natural birth!


If you can view this site.. [here] this is how my little one is sitting. Baby has started to turn a little more towards my spine. Keeping in mind originally baby was facing the hip. The spinning babies has helped turn him/her a little more. I did a little maping on my own this evening but we will be doing this for real at my 38 week parenting class if I hang on that long. kinda hope I do so that I can take part!!


----------



## josephine3

Hmm to be honest that position and picture sounds very much like where i feel my baby! Kicks and feet on the right always, and bulge of bum mainly on left. Does this mean then a LOP baby would be born looking up? I was told that baby was facing my back tho... Has me wondering now!


----------



## josephine3

Awwww cute cute baby jm! Glad u shared ur birth story! Im loving reading them at the mo!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Hmm to be honest that position and picture sounds very much like where i feel my baby! Kicks and feet on the right always, and bulge of bum mainly on left. Does this mean then a LOP baby would be born looking up? I was told that baby was facing my back tho... Has me wondering now!

From what I gather it would be face down... :shrug:


----------



## haj624

congrats jm!!! she beautiful!!!


----------



## armywife11

uuugh contractions are back... I think this is false labor or Prodromal Labor which ever you prefer. Not sure if it means anything other than my body is getting ready though. These are hurting my back a little more than the ones I got sunday tuesday and last night.


----------



## skeet9924

Hopefully it means baby will be here soon!!


----------



## josephine3

Well im confused then armywife! surely its an ideal position then?? I dont see why u wud need her to move? 
Well my birthdays nearly ova and no baby still...got sum nice pressies tho lol!


----------



## skeet9924

Happy Birthday Jo!!! What did you get?


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Well im confused then armywife! surely its an ideal position then?? I dont see why u wud need her to move?
> Well my birthdays nearly ova and no baby still...got sum nice pressies tho lol!

He/she was completely sideways originally. Just recently turned to the LOA position. I don't have to make him/her move anymore. It was just to turn baby enough so that the head could drop on down and engage. 

(I may have been confusing earlier.. not sleeping well)


----------



## josephine3

Sorry maybe its me being confused lol think im looking into it too much. Babies are in good position and thats the end of it lol :thumbup:

i got choccies, erm, money lol, clothes, cds, the usual really! Ooh a new bedspread set too! I feel old tho as i was washing up and cleaning the bathroom earlier thinking ' Im normally drunk by now on my b'day' haha. I must be turning into a mother!


----------



## skeet9924

Lol Jo!! I know the feeling! Oh was planning a big 30th bday for me this year ( bday in nov) I had told him I didn't want it and I wasn't celebrating!! Lol guess I win this one!! He laughed at me the other day and told me I was so stubborn that I wasn't having a big 30 bash and that is why I got preg :haha:


----------



## armywife11

Oh yea happy birthday jo! I almost forgot!


----------



## josephine3

Morning ladies! 
Well still no baby here but i do seem to be slowly loosing plug- only in sort of strands and a little bit each day... 
Haj im also having ur thing with the watery discharge! I dont think its my waters tho... But im very wet down there! :blush: anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jo maybe you should call your midwife just to be sure it isn't your waters? They could be leaking. Sounds like things are starting to get going for you anyway - good luck 

X


----------



## josephine3

What do they do if ur just leaking waters slowly? I dont think it is but hmmm... If it continues i will call..Mrs W did u lose plug whats ur experience there?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm not sure, i think they'd check it was your waters and if it is, usually they monitor you and induce if you don't go into labour due to infection risk. That's def the case if waters break so guessing the same for leaking. Mine were broken when I was in labour so unsure.

I lost my plug when I was in labour. There was loads of it, it was a bit gross! 

X


----------



## josephine3

Im not sure if checking for waters would be done at the local mw or hospital?

Anyhow it may not matter...i might be getting prematurely excited here but this could possibly be it?!

Last night i had a spicy chinese and went to bed about 12... I woke at 2 with a dodgy belly and threw most of it up..also lost 2 big pieces of definite plug - this time also with brown in - sorry tmi lol..went back to sleep, woke this morning with cramps at 6, threw up again eww. Now its 7.30 am iv had maybe 5 'pains' since 6, they mainly hurt in my bum area tho and around the bottom of my bump? 
Im still losing brown /pinky cm and have an uncontrollable urge to do the washing up! :) whixh i may as well do as i cant get back to sleep anyways!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Could be the start jo!! I would keep walking and even do some stairs! That's what the hospital made me do when I got very early cramps and my contractions soon started for definite! Good luck  keep us posted when/if you can! X


----------



## josephine3

Well its nearly 11am now and im still having definite pains but only every half hr or so... Whats odd is i seem to have a painful 'strong' one then in 15 mins ish later get a mild one thats not too painful, then another painful one at the half hr mark.. Is that usual?


----------



## skeet9924

Yup that's very normal at the beginning stages :) I hope it's soon for you!! My best friend had those for a day or so before she went into active labour! Keep timing them!! Good luck !! Keep us posted:)


----------



## armywife11

Eeeek! Good luck jo!!!


----------



## jmandrews

sounds like a great sign...Good Luck Jo I hope to hear some good news soon!


----------



## armywife11

Off topic... just learned myself and my husband have posterior tongue tie. It runs on both sides of our family. Found this out upon reading a blog where a blogger shared a very similar story my mom went through with my sister. Anyone have any stories about it? I am going to wait till baby arrives before going to the breast feeding section on the board about it. I want to see if little one even has it and if he or she does if it poses any breast feeding issues. My husband and I had no issues feeding with it and both our mothers said they had no discomfort. We both however have dental issues that apparently can result because of this. Just really interested and feel better knowing this now before the baby arrives.


----------



## armywife11

How are you doing Jo?? Dying for an update!!


----------



## skeet9924

Had an ob appt today :) ob had a hard time finding hb so she tried the us machine.. Sure enough my little bean was there and hb flickering away .. Ob said bean us very active and kept moving away from us probe and that's probably why she had a hard time finding hb.. She tried again after using the us machine and I got to hear it!! It was a Healthy 166 bpm!! 

Any news yet Jo??


----------



## haj624

skeet the tried finding the heartbeat with the doppler?


----------



## skeet9924

Yup and they managed too!! She had to locate it first with the us machine


----------



## haj624

skeet9924 said:


> Yup and they managed too!! She had to locate it first with the us machine

pretty cool. with the ultrasound machine we were able to hear the heartbeat at 7 weeks and then again at 12 but with the doppler they werent able to hear it at 13 so they did a sono and I got to see it instead. They said sometimes it can take up to 16 weeks to hear the hb on a doppler. Didnt help my placenta was in the way


----------



## skeet9924

The ob warned me it was early and we might not hear it.. It was pretty cool I got to see my baby again.. Then to hear it was amazing!! It's so reassuring


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's great news skeet!! You must have felt over the moon


----------



## armywife11

Exciting Skeet! 

We always had a time hunting down my little ones heartbeat. He or she runs (or tries to) from it even today.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! i was over the moon...hmmm I'm wondering if no news from Jo is good news ???


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yes I think jo must have her baby now  and rosabelle too.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies so sorry for the lack of update, had a traumatic few days and only 3hrs of sleep since sunday when contractions first started at 6am. Didnt kno it was possible to go so long with no sleep...anyhow...
Baby Georgia Cammerer was born at 2.56 am Monday 13th August, healthy 8lb 2.. Water birth with only gas n air.
However very scary traumatic post birth ended up in theatre for hrs. We still in hospital doing well now should be allowed home today. Cant believe its wednesday it seems like one very very very long day.

Will post full birth story and pics soon as i can
love to u all xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Congratulations on Georgia! Lovely name!

Sorry to hear about post birth :( Hope you are ok!

Looking forward to seeing pictures x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations jo! Can't wait to see pics of baby Georgia. Sorry to hear you had a trauma post birth. Take care of yourself and take it very easy these first few days. 
Xx


----------



## armywife11

Congrats Jo! Can't wait for the birth story and photos!!!

Sorry that the post was traumatic.


----------



## haj624

Congrats Jo!!! So happy for you!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Jo!! So sorry you had a tramatic post birth! Happy to hear you and Georgia are doing well!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## armywife11

I am 37 weeks today!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## skeet9924

Wow your getting close? Are you the next one to have your baby?


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> Wow your getting close? Are you the next one to have your baby?

Yup with Sunnie not that far behind me. Actually based on my ovulation date we share the same EDD but the doctors made me use my LMP date.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow!! You must be getting so excited. I noticed on the first page after October there are no births until the new year!!


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> Oh wow!! You must be getting so excited. I noticed on the first page after October there are no births until the new year!!

I am so ready to meet this little one!!


----------



## skeet9924

Do you have a feeling if it's a boy or girl?


----------



## jmandrews

armywife11 said:


> Off topic... just learned myself and my husband have posterior tongue tie. It runs on both sides of our family. Found this out upon reading a blog where a blogger shared a very similar story my mom went through with my sister. Anyone have any stories about it? I am going to wait till baby arrives before going to the breast feeding section on the board about it. I want to see if little one even has it and if he or she does if it poses any breast feeding issues. My husband and I had no issues feeding with it and both our mothers said they had no discomfort. We both however have dental issues that apparently can result because of this. Just really interested and feel better knowing this now before the baby arrives.

Have you considered having the baby's tongue clipped after birth? My friends baby had this and she didn't have that baby's tongue clipped right after birth and he had trouble BF. She dried up before she knew it was causing a problem. Good Luck!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats Jo!!! beautiful name! can't wait to see pics and hear your story!


----------



## Wilsey

How are you finding motherhood jm? Loving it?


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> How are you finding motherhood jm? Loving it?

It is wonderful! Better than I could have imagined. I just love her so much. She is growing so fast. I see changes in her almost everyday. I can't believe she is almost 4 weeks old! How are you and baby William? He is 3 months old already! wow!


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Have you considered having the baby's tongue clipped after birth? My friends baby had this and she didn't have that baby's tongue clipped right after birth and he had trouble BF. She dried up before she knew it was causing a problem. Good Luck!


Since posting that I did have a chat with my midwife....

I know its an option but if its posterior and looks like mine and hubs I am going to wait and see how baby does. Ours is so far back that it looks almost normal and its not super tight like ones i have seen. 

Hubs and I breast fed with no trouble with it so if baby has it hopefully we have the same luck. Since I know what to look for I have the heads up though.

I will keep you all updated though. I was floored to find out so many on both sides of our family have it. I thought it was far more rare than this.


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> Do you have a feeling if it's a boy or girl?

Hubs says boy... I was also team blue until the third but now I don't know. I think girl since everyone is so sure its a boy. :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I don't know how I'm going to wait!! I was originally going to.. Now I just don't know!!


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> Lol I don't know how I'm going to wait!! I was originally going to.. Now I just don't know!!

Its so exciting! Even hubs who really wanted to find out is glad we waited now. It is making this whole thing like Christmas we don't know when baby is coming or what baby is. 

He is already making his shopping list too. He wants to get some gender specific baby things once baby arrives. I have to stay in the hospital two days (they just require that for everyone) so I have a feeling he may go shopping before I get to come home! lol


----------



## skeet9924

I'm really hoping I can get oh to wait., to be honest with all my losses he's not really excited at all and not interested in my appt.. So maybe if I just don't bring it up he won't ask lol.. I doubt that though once I get into second tri and my us starts looking like a baby I'm sure he will get excited.. Unfortunately he had had nothing but bad experiences going to appt with me due to all my losses


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> I'm really hoping I can get oh to wait., to be honest with all my losses he's not really excited at all and not interested in my appt.. So maybe if I just don't bring it up he won't ask lol.. I doubt that though once I get into second tri and my us starts looking like a baby I'm sure he will get excited.. Unfortunately he had had nothing but bad experiences going to appt with me due to all my losses

I told him I didn't want to know the gender but he could find out as long as he kept it from me. We gave the baby a nickname and both refer to baby as he or she randomly so I thought it would be rather easy for him. We even came up with name before the ultrasound. He decided he wouldn't be able to keep the secret so went with me and didn't find out.


----------



## skeet9924

Maybe I'll try that with OH, but I know he wont be able to keep a secret...lol he can barely keep gifts from people at christmas...he always trys to give them early..lol that is why we save all of his shopping until last minute....the excitement kills him lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

It's so tempting to find out but if you wait it makes the last few weeks so exciting and the moment you find out is magical. I asked for dh to tell me if it was a boy or a girl, I'd been convinced I was having a boy so when he said its a girl we both cried with happiness and emotion! Plus it makes telling everyone else a really exciting announcement! X


----------



## Wilsey

Can't wait to hear what everyone is having!!!! Big surprises all round :)

Soooooo check out the difference!

First one about 2 weeks before giving birth. Second one 15 weeks post-partum (aka today).
(notice how much mess there is now too...not enough time! hahahaha)
 



Attached Files:







Photo 566.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









Photo 595.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## armywife11

Looking good Wilsey!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow Wilsey!! You look amazing.. Right back to skinny :)


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks ladies!

Still just over 4kgs (9lbs) to get back to pre-pregnancy weight but I already wanted to lose weight before I got pregnant, so a little way to go to my final goal.


----------



## rosabelle

Congrats Jo! love her name!

Our little girl is here, finally! Baby Rosa was born on 7th August at 3.17pm, weighing a huge 9 pound 10! 
I was in labour for 44 hours all together, ended up having an epidural (which stopped working when my contractions were on top of each other :nope: ) and had a 3rd degree tear because she had her hand up under her chin. The midwives said if her hand was down i wouldnt have even grazed! 
So went to theatre a few hours later and am still in so much pain because of it.

We were in hospital for 3 nights all together and are trying to settle in at home. 
i am finding breastfeeding a real challenge.. have been in alot of pain and bleeding even after seeing numerous nurses about attachment. 
Did anyone else struggle with feeding? i have tried nipple sheilds but she doesnt seem to like them.

Anyway, our gorgeous girl looks just like her daddy :) she is just perfect
here she is <3
 



Attached Files:







391320_4294730527855_647669564_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## josephine3

Rosabelle so great to hear from u! Many many congrats. Gosh tho thats a large baby lol. Your 'after' birth story sounds very similar to mine, I also had 3rd degree tear and was in theatre for a few hrs. I also spent 3 nights in hospital - there is no rest in those places it seems! 
How strange is it coming home tho? Very strange and emotional. Can u recommend anything to soothe the stitches area? My mum is going to holland and barett later i am wondering what to tell her to get me!
We're doing well with bfing but boy are my boobs swollen and painful! 
All i can say i that the techniques the mw showed me didnt work as well as the ones i was doing naturally. So try to go wih what u feel works rather than what they say u shud be doing. I cant see her piccy on my phone but im sure sure shes gorgeous lol :)


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats rose!! Happy to hear you are home and you and baby rosa are doing good. I wish I had advice for bfing but I don't .. As I've never experienced it. Hopefully you will be able to get some good advice from others. Your daughter is beautiful. I'm terrified I'm going to have a huge baby my oh was 1o 13 when he was born!!

I do need to ask... What is the theatre??


----------



## wantanerd

Can you see a bf lactation consultant? I had issues with a shallow latch in the beginning and after one visit with her, it was corrected. And it takes awhile for you and baby to get efficient with bfing. Stick with it, it will get easier as time goes on.


----------



## Wilsey

She is beautiful! Sorry to hear the birth didn't quite go as planned. At least she is here happy and healthy.

I didn't have much luck with breastfeeding. I used the shields but Wills didn't seem to mind. It was also a super easy transition to bottles because he was used to the teats (they are so similar to the shield). A lactation consultant is a good idea and I hope they can help!


----------



## armywife11

Rosa she's beautiful!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations rosabelle! She is gorgeous!! 

What are you struggling with when breastfeeding is it pain? There are some buddy threads in the bf section on here which are good and I agree ask your health visitor for support from a specialist. Ive struggled, it isn't easy but it does get better.


----------



## josephine3

Skeet - theatre is the operating room. Or 'operating theatre' x


----------



## haj624

Congrats Rosa!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah Haj!! Your an orange!


----------



## Wilsey

Bliss. William went down at 8.45pm last night and he's still sleeping (it's 7.50am here right now).


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow!! Go William! That's great. Freya loves sleeping too, 4 weeks old & she sleeps from 11pm to 6 or 7am - we are v lucky! X


----------



## Wilsey

That's awesome Mrs W! We had that too until the 6 week growth spurt, then he regressed a bit. Then he got better, then regressed the next growth spurt. But hopefully that's all over with for a while!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wilsey said:


> That's awesome Mrs W! We had that too until the 6 week growth spurt, then he regressed a bit. Then he got better, then regressed the next growth spurt. But hopefully that's all over with for a while!

I did kind of expect her to not do this all the time so guess she may be the same during growth spurts then. How did did the spurt/regression last before he was sleeping again? X


----------



## Wilsey

I'm sure Freya will be kind and it will only be the 24 hours of the growth spurt or a few days. We found some could last up to a week. But he still slept at least 4 hours at a time during his growth spurts.


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Jo and Rosa!!! I struggled with BF too... Used shields until 6 weeks... Iain wasn't gaining weight despite constantly feeding so I started to pump and bottle feed. Turns out I wasn't maki g nearly enough. He now takes 2oz breast milk then 2 oz formula. Now gaining weight like a champ. I am taking fenugreek to try and increase my supply so he doesn't need the formula. Iain will now sleep for about 4 hours at a time at night, unfortunately he still won't sleep unless he is being held :wacko:


----------



## rosabelle

yeah it was just the pain originally, bleeding nipples and the shooting pain.. have seen a few specialists and done everything they suggested but nothing seems to help.
We had a really restless night last night where she was on the breast for nearly 4 hours!!
i tried pumping today, normally i get 120ml in 40 minutes, today i barely got 25ml :(
so i had to go and buy formula because i dont want to starve her. i am going to try formula tonight and see how she goes. 
I was struggling with the idea of not b/f but it was causing me so much grief that i think it will be beneficial for her to have a happy mum..


----------



## rosabelle

Jo, with the stiches i was using ice packs to soothe it but they were to chunky.
I have also used a natural aloe gel but it was a bit messy. have just been putting up with the pain really.. and slowly its easing.. 

it is strange being at home, but i was so glad to get out of hospital! :)


----------



## wantanerd

for stitches pain, i was told take a pad, pour witch hazel on it and freeze it.


----------



## Wilsey

Don't feel bad about using formula rosa. If you are having trouble bf you can't help it! I didn't have enough supply for my little man so had to start supplementing him with formula. Now he is exclusively formula. It's surprising how many people in my antenatal class and other groups are too. It's not as easy as you think it is.


----------



## rosabelle

thanks Wilsey, its funny how bad you can make yourself feel even though its for the better.
We had a really good night last night, she drunk her formula and went straight back to sleep! 
Wilsey did you have problems with your little man doing poos after switching to formula? did it take a few days for his tummy to get used to it?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I had to give formula top ups at first too as Freya lost 12% of her birth weight. She had to be topped up with 1 oz after every feed and I couldn't keep up with expressing. I felt guilty and bad at the time as I so wanted to bf her but absolutely agree that the most important thing is a happy mummy, healthy baby and enjoying your baby too.

I am now only bf so you can get back to that if you want to. I have had so many problems though and it's still painful, it isn't easy at all. X


----------



## wantanerd

bfing does get easier but there are still trying times. Doyle got his 2 month shots and refused to bf for 5 days without screaming. We think his throat was sore from the shots. Then as soon as that cleared up, I got Mastitis and had to go on antibiotics for 10 days which didnt agree with him so more screaming and refusing to feed easily. I had to pump and use my frozen reserve to feed him but I breast fed him first before giving him the bottle.
I am happy I have a good support system. My friend has a son 5 weeks older than mine and call the lactation consultant for major issues. They definitely don't tell you the ups and downs of breast feeding I think in fear that people won't try it and go straight to formula. And sometimes you have to. If I end up having to switch down the line, I will have to remind myself that having a happy healthy baby is the most important thing.


----------



## skeet9924

I've been reading your ladies conversations and all though I have no experience with bf.. I know many of my friends struggled with it.. I've actually only had a select few who stuck with it.. The majority actually went to bottle and formula. It's very informative reading your conversations as I'm sure I'm going to have a lot of questions when it's my time!!


----------



## armywife11

Trying to walk this baby out! Getting anxious waiting. I swear I have stopped feeling "things". I just keep imagining labor starting over and over trying to convince my body and baby to get going! lol

Not wanting to rush either of them but waiting is soooo hard right now!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think we all assume bf will be easy and natural as its what's meant to happen but it can be hard. There's support out there though if you want/need it, my health visitor has been great and referred me to a specialist, some support groups etc. the bf forum on here is good too.

Hang in there armywife not long to wait now!!


----------



## armywife11

Mrs W 11 said:


> I think we all assume bf will be easy and natural as its what's meant to happen but it can be hard. There's support out there though if you want/need it, my health visitor has been great and referred me to a specialist, some support groups etc. the bf forum on here is good too.
> 
> Hang in there armywife not long to wait now!!

The BF board is really helpful IMO. I have popped in there a few times to read some posts! 

I know waiting just sucks and since we just moved there's nothing to do in our house. I cleaned it again today and redid the nursery again. Honestly running out of things to keep me busy! haha


----------



## Wilsey

I made it to the three month mark (last few weeks were mixed) but I have to say personally, formula is so much easier. You just know exactly how much they have had and others can help help with the feeds (ie making hubby do some night feeds). Also, so much easier when you want to get someone to babysit, you don't have to worry about having to express or getting sore while you are out. But that's just what worked for me. If you can bf for a long time I say power to you and you should be super proud!!!

rosa - yes! It takes them up to a week to adjust to digesting formula. It's a lot harder than breast milk for them to process. So might seem like they are having trouble pooping and what not, but then it goes away as their body gets used to it. A friend said she went through a few different formula's before finding one that was right for her daughter so it might also be a case of trying another if this one doesn't get better.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Were your boobs really sore/painful as you weaned off bf wilsey? My original goal was 6 months but not sure I'll make it with all the pain I've had. Will just go with the flow until I'm ready to switch. A lot of the bf ladies in this forum go to 2 years plus - amazing! I can't see me doing more than 6 months.

Awww armywife I totally sympathise, as Freya was 16 days late. I never dreamt id go so far over, it was really grim. All worth every second though and you'll have your baby before you know it!


----------



## armywife11

Having strong period like cramps with strong braxton hicks.... or they are contractions that feel different from the ones I was getting earlier. Not wanting to get hopes up... also not wanting to freak out hubby so sharing with you guys.... 

Ok I am going to walk around again.. maybe to the mailbox again lol


----------



## armywife11

Mrs W 11 said:


> Awww armywife I totally sympathise, as Freya was 16 days late. I never dreamt id go so far over, it was really grim. All worth every second though and you'll have your baby before you know it!

I didn't think I would get this anxious we didn't get settled in here till I was 36 weeks. I thought I would love the extra time to get things ready. Forgot that nesting wasn't going to really be a thing because of that though


----------



## skeet9924

Oh army!! Fingers crossed it happens soon for u!!


----------



## Wilsey

I just got him to take the edge off (ie breastfeed for maybe five minutes max) then straight to the bottle. So over the next week my body said, 'oh...you don't want me to make this stuff anymore....ok then!'. Still used breast pads for a few weeks after as you still leak a bit but now there is nothing going on in there.

Exciting armywife - sounds like things are happening. I know what you mean about thinking you would enjoy the extra time, we were renovating but as soon as his room was done I thought 'ok, I'm good now...you can arrive.' and of course he was late!!


----------



## rosabelle

thanks Wilsey, she is still wetting the nappy, lots! just no poos yet. 
hopefully in the next few days it will get easier for her to digest. 
i am trying to express as much as i can but only managing to get 2 bottles at the most a day. 
i dont know how people breast feed for such long periods, i take my hat off to those mums!


----------



## armywife11

armywife11 said:


> Having strong period like cramps with strong braxton hicks.... or they are contractions that feel different from the ones I was getting earlier. Not wanting to get hopes up... also not wanting to freak out hubby so sharing with you guys....
> 
> Ok I am going to walk around again.. maybe to the mailbox again lol

Walked myself into the strongest contraction yet. Took away my breath and I had to stop for a second. But still no pattern or strong multiple ones back to back. Period like cramps, braxton hicks, and back pain is staying though.


----------



## Wilsey

armywife - sounds like one of those longer lead ins!

rosa - as long as there are wet nappies you are good. And I totally agree, hats off to anyone who can bf for a long time!!


----------



## rosabelle

sounding promising armywife! i had a warm bath and my waters broke afterwards, maybe try that? 

Since that post Wilsey, she has done the biggest poo! soaked through everything (lovely).. so feeling a little relieved now..


----------



## Wilsey

Hahaha so funny because Wills just did the biggest one and got it all over his clothes. Costume change!!!!


----------



## rosabelle

we had to have a bath it was that bad! haha! the joys of motherhood


----------



## Wilsey

Ahahaha magical! 

Luckily his wasn't that bad. Just a bit made it out of the leak guards around the leg.

Looking forward to more announcements soon ladies x


----------



## armywife11

rosabelle said:


> sounding promising armywife! i had a warm bath and my waters broke afterwards, maybe try that?
> 
> Since that post Wilsey, she has done the biggest poo! soaked through everything (lovely).. so feeling a little relieved now..

Wilsey - I have accepted the fact that I apparently get to have hiccups of false labor. 

Rosa we went for another walk and I took a hot shower and almost fell asleep standing up. Crawled into bed and slept for about 11 hours. I had period cramps and back pain all night long only noticed two contractions this morning. Still having the pains but not feeling any hicks or contraction so not sure. my belly is sore though! 

My midwife told me at 36 weeks baby was at zero station. I wasn't feeling a lot of pressure though. Either baby was not engaged and able to pop out of it or baby wasn't quite there because I can tell the difference now! My hips hurt my tail bone hurts my poor bladder is being flattened. I didn't have these feelings like this till yesterday. Doing good though a little pain is worth it in the end.... I will keep you gals updated if anything changes today.


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Can't wait to hear what everyone is having!!!! Big surprises all round :)
> 
> Soooooo check out the difference!
> 
> First one about 2 weeks before giving birth. Second one 15 weeks post-partum (aka today).
> (notice how much mess there is now too...not enough time! hahahaha)

Wilsey you look great!!!! haha do not worry my house looks the same way now that Everlee is here!


----------



## jmandrews

Wow i haven't been on in awhile. i still need to get caught up but hope everyone is doing well. I am excited for all the new arrival announcements to come! Everlee is One month old! I can't believe it! She changes everyday. She is now staring at me and studying my face. She smiles more often now (i think its gas though) haha it must make her happy to relieve herself. She has been great just slept in her nursery for the first time last night. Its amazing how much love I feel for her. I am excited for whats to come. Here are some pictures from her newborn session we did when she was one week old.
 



Attached Files:







599249_10100771439286488_1529051029_n.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6









580025_10100771447964098_95388231_n.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6









547080_10100771448258508_1470534810_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6









526083_10100771450953108_2015266707_n.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6









562041_10100771450169678_2124066488_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## armywife11

JM she is adorable!!!

----
My BP was high again today. Not dangerous high but ok we need to check this out again tomorrow high. Baby is is perfect position for labor but until she can do a check tomorrow we won't know how everything else looks. If my BP stays elevated we will have to start discussing induction for my health. Baby is still looking good. 

If we have to induce shes already mentioned using natural techniques first. However my contractions are strong enough she think if they did one or two things I would probably go on my own (like sweeping) so we may be talking about that tomorrow. Still on the let nature do its own thing right now though.


----------



## rosabelle

she is beautiful JM! 

good luck armywife!

well my little girl just slept for 6 hours! :) was the best sleep ive had in a looong time!


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks hun!

She's just beautiful jm. It is truly wonderful when they start smiling at you. They so only have eyes for their parents too! Smile more at you than anyone else - makes us so special :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

I had a newborn shoot done with Freya yesterday (even tho she's 4 weeks now!!). Poor photographer as baby managed to poo on me twice, wee and be sick and generally screamed!! Can't wait to see the pics though and will post some when I get them  love your pics jm, we found it hard to get Freya into many of the positions she just kept moving!! 

Good luck army I hope the sweep works for you if that's what they do. 

I agree Freya changes each day too and gets more alert, staring/gazing and smiling at me more!! So wonderful, she is absolutely amazing.

Xx


----------



## josephine3

Hey ladies havent had much time to get on with all this baby care to do! Who knew they took up so much time?!also my phone keeps playin up and deleting my replies grr... 
But i wanted to tell u all that iv finally written up my birth story its a bit long i got carried away!
If you would like to read it here it is: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...osephine3s-birth-story-warning-traumatic.html


----------



## josephine3

Hey ladies havent had much time to get on with all this baby care to do! Who knew they took up so much time?!also my phone keeps playin up and deleting my replies grr... 
But i wanted to tell u all that iv finally written up my birth story its a bit long i got carried away!
If you would like to read it here it is: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...osephine3s-birth-story-warning-traumatic.html


----------



## kitcatbaby

Jo... she's here!? Congratulations! Enjoy her x


----------



## skeet9924

Hi kitcat!!!! How are you?? :hugs:


----------



## armywife11

Bed rest due to blood pressure. :(

I have to have a NST twice a week and an ultra sound once a week till baby arrives. Was told that I may not be allowed to pass 40 weeks because of the bp. 

I have a cm left to efface and I haven't dilated at all. Having good contractions though!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow that sucks.. No more walking to bring on labour. Take it easy and keep us posted


----------



## rosabelle

wow Jo, that is full on!! and to think it started pretty good! 

Armywife, hope your doing ok, not long to go hopefully!


----------



## skeet9924

Here is my scan pic !!! The babys heart rate today was 169!!:cloud9:

Lol i know its early but feel free to take a gender guess if you want :)
 



Attached Files:







resized.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> Here is my scan pic !!! The babys heart rate today was 169!!:cloud9:
> 
> Lol i know its early but feel free to take a gender guess if you want :)


Oh lordy I suck at early gender guesses!

Glad baby is doing good! :happydance:


----------



## armywife11

rosabelle said:


> wow Jo, that is full on!! and to think it started pretty good!
> 
> Armywife, hope your doing ok, not long to go hopefully!

I just hope to go into labor on my own. I really dont want an induction.


----------



## rosabelle

im going to say team pink Skeet!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks for the guess rosabelle!! Now that the baby is taking form I'm starting to get more curious :)


----------



## rosabelle

you cant help but wonder hey! exciting times ahead! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Skeet I think team pink too x


----------



## josephine3

Thanks for reading rosa! Was it u who was saying abut bf problems? Or have u started to make the switch now? My advice iss to find ur own method of bfing.. The mws keep trying to change my hold and way of attatching but georgia doesnt like it, we found our own way! 
Armywife that sucks about the bedrest but sounds like ur progressing towards labour!

Skeet i think boy :blue:

hi kitcat long time no speak! Hope ur doin ok, wish u were here with me and skeet! X


----------



## wantanerd

skeet team blue, DS first hb was in the 130s and then went to the 160s.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks girls!! It's nice to hear of a boy hb being the same as mine most people I know say a girl has a high hb :) either way I'd be happy as long as my baby is healthy .. Especially with the struggles I had to get pregnant and make it this far :)


----------



## skeet9924

Has anyone heard from Haj lately??


----------



## wantanerd

Army, I had to do NSTs and take it easy as well due to slightly high bp in the dr's office during the last weeks of pregnancy. And I had to get induced at 39 weeks due to mild pre-eclampsia (only urine showed, during NSTs bp was perfect). If you are being seen at a military hospital, they tend to be over cautious.


----------



## armywife11

wantanerd said:


> Army, I had to do NSTs and take it easy as well due to slightly high bp in the dr's office during the last weeks of pregnancy. And I had to get induced at 39 weeks due to mild pre-eclampsia (only urine showed, during NSTs bp was perfect). If you are being seen at a military hospital, they tend to be over cautious.

So heres my question if I don't show any pre-eclampsia or toxemia do I really need to be induced or could I request to be allowed to go on? They wanted to induce me next week but because I stood my ground in previous appointments they gave me another week. This leads me to believe it's not really unnecessary to be induced at this point (unless those show up).

Yea its a military hospital. I have been reading up on it and discussing it with my mother (who did develop toxemia) and I haven't found anything that says I need to have it solely for high bp. just ugggh this sucks! I don't want a bunch of interventions but they are all ready to do them even though I am ok and so is baby.

My tests all came back clean yesterday. Still waiting on one I am doing now. Also my ultrasound was good and my nst was great. They never got a high reading on it once.


----------



## wantanerd

you can stand your ground. for my next pregnancy, i will not get induced. It sucked and took over 24 hours. I have high bp when i go to the dr always, but as a precaution they made me do what you are. 
They will try and scare you but as long as you are being monitored, you should be fine to go into labor naturally.


----------



## armywife11

wantanerd said:


> you can stand your ground. for my next pregnancy, i will not get induced. It sucked and took over 24 hours. I have high bp when i go to the dr always, but as a precaution they made me do what you are.
> They will try and scare you but as long as you are being monitored, you should be fine to go into labor naturally.


nm


----------



## haj624

hey ladies, im here just been a little crazy...i have little avocados now. I just started feeling little flutters...cant wait to really feel them move


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> She's just beautiful jm. It is truly wonderful when they start smiling at you. They so only have eyes for their parents too! Smile more at you than anyone else - makes us so special :)

Thank you! Love your new pic! he is precious! I can not wait for Everlee to start smiling and giggling! I am so excited for that stage. Everlee did not like having her picture taken at all. I am surprised any good ones came out of her newborn session. I work for the photographer who did hers. We tried 3 days in a row. It was horrible. She did not want to do any of the poses i wanted. haha oh well i am happy with how they turned out.


----------



## Wilsey

Don't worry, we had exactly the same thing! They also pee at the most inopportune times!! You definitely got some good ones, such a little sweetie.

Can't believe she is already over a month old. That has flown by!


----------



## skeet9924

welcome back haj!! Do you have an updated bump pic?? So exciting that you are feeling flutters!! I cant wait to feel mine!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Glad you are well haj!! 

Freya didn't want to do any of the poses at her newborn shoot either!! It was hard.,plus she pooed twice, weed and was sick bless her!!


----------



## haj624

This is my 15 week bump
 



Attached Files:







photo (15).jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> welcome back haj!! Do you have an updated bump pic?? So exciting that you are feeling flutters!! I cant wait to feel mine!!

Haj its exciting isn't it! I won't forget that moment!

Skeet your getting close. Not to much longer!! 



Now if I can just talk this baby into coming soon. Mommy's hips and back can't handle this much longer. Bed rest is making me sore. :nope:


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Haj!! I love your bump!!! 

I had horrible dreams last night that I started bleeding :( I hate those dreams


----------



## armywife11

Lots of strong braxton hicks and period cramps yesterday. Also my dog and cat were really into me all day sniffing and pestering me. Not feeling well this morning pinched nerves and such from baby but the cramps are gone. :/ 

Maybe they will come back once I eat.


Oh also discussed with family and hubs that if I don't have prec. or tox. I will probably decline the induction unless they can give me a good reason to have it. Again we will address it when/if we get to that point. Hoping we don't get to that point.


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck army!! Hopefully your lo comes naturally for you :)


----------



## armywife11

My NST and BP were great today! All tests came back normal. Waiting on one test now. Was told hypertension alone would not warrant an induction unless I wanted it so I am hopefully in the clear. 

Thursday I will have another NST and ultrasound so fingers crossed they are good. As well as my 25 hour urine test I turned in today. No contractions today but cramps and looooots of pressure. I actually peed myself last night and thought it was my waters because I had no control of it. I got up to pee and didn't make it :( Baby is just in a weird spot now but now I know to go right away that I can no longer wait. lol


----------



## josephine3

Wow skeet ur 11 weeks and haj ur 16?! Thats mental! Is it going fast for u? Haj i love ur bump pics i wish id been that organised to do one each week..
Armywife i say try to relax, i kno its hard but u wont have chance again soon - also enjoy ur sleep while u can!
Georgia is now 2 weeks and taking up all my time! Havent even had chance to get to a computer so i can show u a piccy... Also not read even one new bnb thread since she arrived! Barely had time to catch up on the old ones lol


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Jo- it is going fast but still not fast enough lol.. I just want to get to a more safe zone.. I know I'll always worry but hopefully after the 12 week mark I'll breathe a little easier.. I have a home Doppler which helps ease my mind but I'm out of gel so impatiently waiting for my order to come in so I can hear my lo hb and relax a bit :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

The early days are def the hardest skeet, once you've got past 12 weeks and in time start to feel baby move, you will feel better. I think you always worry, even when they are here but it does get easier. It did for me, though I haven't been through what you have, the worry is really normal. Not long now!! X

Jo - how's Georgia at night are you getting much sleep? 2 weeks old! Can't wait to see pics, Freya is 5 weeks now, growing soooo fast but so adorable.

Excited for you army, it won't be long, I hope it all goes well when the time comes xx


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> Hey Jo- it is going fast but still not fast enough lol.. I just want to get to a more safe zone.. I know I'll always worry but hopefully after the 12 week mark I'll breathe a little easier.. I have a home Doppler which helps ease my mind but I'm out of gel so impatiently waiting for my order to come in so I can hear my lo hb and relax a bit :)

There was a post in the first tri back when I was at that point about what you could use in place of gel if your board and want to search for it.


----------



## armywife11

Last night had an unusual amount of heartburn (I almost ran to the bathroom thinking I was going to be sick). Today my tummy has been rumbling all day and I have been in the bathroom more than normal but nothing crazy like others have mentioned. 

Cramping a little but again nothing like I have previously. I hope this means something though and not that dinner just didn't agree with me.


Sorry for these little snips.. just thought I would share some symptoms so if it is something others know what to look for. Tomorrow I am 39 weeks! Crazy crazy! Then thursday if baby is still in my belly I will have another nst and ultra sound. Apparently my 24 hour urine was clean because she didn't call today so looks like I am still in the clear and won't necessarily have to be induced.


----------



## Wilsey

I wish I could say I went through something similar but mine just started one night as period pains and I went into labour from there! But I have heard of people having long lead ups with the first stages of labour.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh army I hope it happens soon for you!! Glad to hear everything was clear
And I'll look for that post!! 

Mrs w- is it 12 weeks or 13 that your supposed to be ok.. I've read and hear a lot of conflicting info. We are telling oh family this weekend as I'll be 12 weeks.. But thinking I'll wait another week or 2 until I allow it to be known at work. One of the secretaries came up to me today and said " omg your pregnant" !! She knows I fluctuate in weight but I was off guard !! I was like " really !! I didn't realize I gained that much I thought I was hiding it well". .. She then went to tell me after having 8 children herself that it was not my belly that gave it away.. She just has great intuition with that. Lol she says she's pregnancy psychic


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> Oh army I hope it happens soon for you!! Glad to hear everything was clear
> And I'll look for that post!!
> 
> Mrs w- is it 12 weeks or 13 that your supposed to be ok.. I've read and hear a lot of conflicting info. We are telling oh family this weekend as I'll be 12 weeks.. But thinking I'll wait another week or 2 until I allow it to be known at work. One of the secretaries came up to me today and said " omg your pregnant" !! She knows I fluctuate in weight but I was off guard !! I was like " really !! I didn't realize I gained that much I thought I was hiding it well". .. She then went to tell me after having 8 children herself that it was not my belly that gave it away.. She just has great intuition with that. Lol she says she's pregnancy psychic

That 12 or 13 is just in relation to the second trimester starting. So it depends on how you calculate the tri's. I am use to 12 weeks so thats what I went with but we told people at 10 because I would not be going back to doctor till 14 weeks and I couldn't handle waiting any longer than we had.

I am pretty sure 12 weeks though because at that point certain development milestones have been reached.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! Makes me feel so much better!! I'm also on the countdown for finishing my progesterone...I'm down to 4 boxes left!! So excited!! The stuff is so gross that oh and I dont really have sex anymore. I cant wait until I can be close to him again!!


----------



## Wilsey

In NZ we say the chances of miscarriage are substantially reduced after 12 weeks. So most people tell their loved ones (or you know, put it on FB) after the 12 week scan!


----------



## skeet9924

thanks!! I had my 12 week scan at 10.5 weeks...they did that for me so that I wouldnt have to take time off work my first 2 weeks back


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I had my doctor appt tonight. The babies are getting so big!!!! The one baby was sucking their thumb and it was adorable. I'm head over heels in love!!! I asked if he could tell what they were and he said idk its early but when he looked they were both laying down relaxed but completely in a terrible position to tell. So I got back in 3 weeks and I'll be 20 weeks then so hopefully they will cooperate and I can find out then. 17 weeks tomorrow!!! I finally gained weight...I've put on 3lbs since my last appt 4 weeks ago.


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Haj!! That's fantastic news!! You and your husband must be so thrilled!! I'm so happy everything is going so well for you!! How you feeling??


----------



## Mrs W 11

Skeet I think it's 12 weeks and after this the risks are greatly reduced, you are pretty much there!!. We told family at 12 weeks and work at 14 but only because it Xmas and I was off until that point. 

Aww lovely news haj!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps skeet how scary about the lady at your work guessing! X


----------



## skeet9924

I'm so close!!! Argghh only a few more days!! And I did manage to find the hb tonight with my Doppler :happydance: And your right mrs w it is freaky.. Ive thought about since .. I'll have to find some time tomorrow to chat with her some more.. It's crazy!! I should get her to do a gender guess


----------



## haj624

To be honest...kinda crappy lol. The past week my ms has decided to reappear and ive just been so tired. I've had these awesome leg cramps start and night too. my doctor told me to start stretching my calves before and after bed. My doctor said i hate to break it to you but this is the point where you are around the best youre going to feel lol.


How are you feeling?


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Haj that sucks!! Do you have a us pic? I'm feeling okay .. Tired since I'm back at work but I can't really complain.. Just started to get shooting pains down my right bum cheek the past 2 nights .. But it's bearable . Surprisingly enough my nauseousness is pretty good. Still take my ms pills at night and morning but I've been okay to skip my afternoon dose


----------



## haj624

We didnt get one this time. We will get them next time though. I' glad you're feeling good!!!


----------



## armywife11

Great news haj!


----------



## Wilsey

Haj - I got the leg cramps too so I started eating more bananas. Apparently its due to a lack of potassium.

https://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/nocturnal-leg-cramps-nighttime-calf-muscle-pain.html


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Haj - I got the leg cramps too so I started eating more bananas. Apparently its due to a lack of potassium.
> 
> https://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/nocturnal-leg-cramps-nighttime-calf-muscle-pain.html

What I was told too. I have had some painful charley horses since getting pregnant. They got worse the farther along I got but I also stopped eating as much potassium the farther I got...


----------



## josephine3

Skeet thats so strange about the woman at ur work just knowing - there was an old guy at the pub where i worked who guessed 2 of the other girls pregs but not mine.. One he told her before she even knew herself!
I just read back a bit to catch up u see lol.
Skeet i think we say 12 weeks but the confusion arises when we wonder if its the end of the 12th week, which wud be 13 lol. I think its around the time pple have their scan too so feel more confident. Either way ur nearly there!
Mrs W - Georgia is sleeping ok, woke only every 3 hrs last night, but every hr the night before :shrug: and in the day she seems to want to feed or 'snack' constantly....
Does Freya have a pattern or routine yet ?


----------



## josephine3

Well i tried to update the front page a lil, its hard on my phone it looks weird... Hope it looks ok on a pc. Im gonna have to read back and find out our babies names that i cant remember! I always wanted more info on the front but it takes sooo long on my phone!


----------



## haj624

Thanks for the advice ladies!!!


----------



## armywife11

Well they midwife has officially informed me that are now putting me in the "early labor category" however... this means nothing other than they know I am having contractions on and off. Yay :happydance:

:coffee: this is insanity. Not sure how its suppose to make me feel better other than I don't have to hear people call it false labor anymore and the way some of these bad boys have felt the past few days I will tell you there is nothing FALSE about it. 

Hopefully these kick up and go soon! 3 weeks and counting has been a little more than I was expecting. Granted they may be doing more than I realize but I am tired of it already. I went to bed last nigh with contractions going really good. Went ahead and crashed in case it was labor so I could get some rest. Woke up to nothing. :dohh: I am almost to the point that when active labor gets here I may not believe it. :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

yah!! You are in labour!! LOL just very slow labour lol. Hopefully it will be soon!!


----------



## haj624

armywife its just around the corner!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Knew you were in the first stages. Sucks it doesn't just move on to the next stage but you'll get there! Very exciting x


----------



## armywife11

Contractions are 7 min apart 1 minuet long. Baby is tolerating them extremely well. My BP was normal and my ultrasound was good. 

Told to go home walk around my house and time them. This pattern has lasted the longest and is still going so they are hopeful. I am doing the get out of my belly dance!! I am bouncing on my ball, eating spicy food and pineapple, and I am going to jump hubby as soon as he gets home. I am determined to keep this going!! LMAO


----------



## Wilsey

Best of luck!!!! 7 mins apart is pretty much where my contractions started when they got into a rhythm - so it's all very promising!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh good luck army!! Sounds promising!!


----------



## armywife11

Still going on... I am getting more and more excited... hopefully this is it!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck army!!!


----------



## armywife11

Contrations still not very close but getting stronger. Baby is also moving. I am feeling bumps and pushes in places I havent before. Gonna go for a short walk, shower, then take a nap. FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh I hope you are headed to the hospi by the time I check in the morning!! So excited for you!! I'm wishing you and your lo the best and safe delivery :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Excite!!!


----------



## armywife11

They got to 6 minuets last night.. lots of back and pelvis pain... and here it is morning and I have had maybe one contraction... I am getting really frustrated!

735 update... they are back.. same strength as they were when I was at the doctors so we shall see. Maybe my body needed a break?


----------



## skeet9924

Oh army.. I didn't see a message for you this morning so I thought you were in the hospital.. Hopefully soon!!


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> Oh army.. I didn't see a message for you this morning so I thought you were in the hospital.. Hopefully soon!!

Nope still sitting here... having contractions but still like yesterday. I am kinda worried that my labor is stalling for some reason. Granted it could very well be I just get to have a long first stage but since the baby is still facing my hip I am wondering if thats causing this to stop and go. 

I don't see my midwife till wed (my due date) but I go back in monday for a NST so I guess I will talk to them then about this, unless hopefully the baby comes before then.

Until then listing to music and doing my best to stay happy and get this kid out! lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh bless you army, good to see you are keeping upbeat. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that baby makes an appearance this weekend. Try to rest as much as you can as if labour is long its really exhausting. Good luck x


----------



## skeet9924

Agree with ms w.. Maybe it's a blessing that it has not happened yet as you said baby isn't fully in position.. Your body is probably just waiting for the baby to make the last little turn :)


----------



## josephine3

Good luck armywife i hope things get moving for u soon - its getting ridiculous! X


----------



## armywife11

Tell me about it Jo!! I wake up and I think really... really? Still here...

They are the same - one minuet long seven minuets apart. I swear they stop when I sleep, that or I just don't notice them anymore lol. I am just... whatever about it now. This is "normal" and unless I have them augment it I just have to ride it out :/ 

The good thing is I have been having them so long and so much that I have gotten use to them and dont notice them as much lol

I am going to talk to my midwife this week. Monday or Wednesday but if she says what the OB said Thursday... induce or wait it out.. so....


----------



## armywife11

Lost part of my plug... way to excited about it! lol


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeep! Yay!


----------



## skeet9924

Woo hoo army!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## armywife11

Last night my contractions were 1 min long 5 min apart. Some were painful some came in waves some were just uncomfortable. My midwife and the L&D nurses told me to come in when they got to be that far apart and lasted for at least 30 min. They lasted over an hour. We both agreed to wait on calling L&D until they were all remotely the same feeling since my contractions seem to want to stop when I lay down in bed. 

So I did just that I went to bed and noticed they continued through the night but slowed back to 7 min and were mostly uncomfortable with a few painful ones spread throughout. Tomorrow cannot come fast enough because I really want to see what my midwife and nurses think. If anything I may get checked out to see if I am dilating and fully effaced.


----------



## armywife11

I am going to make a self diagnoses here but I will have them confirm it tomorrow but I believe I am experiencing prodromal labor.


----------



## armywife11

Yup extended first stage labor... contractions were 7 min apart 1 min long still but noted they are increasing in intensity. I had a high BP reading today and a normal one so they had me do a urine test. It came back clean. I was told that I would not have to be induced (unless I wanted to be) so....

I see midwife on wed for normal appointment.... we shall see


----------



## Wilsey

Wait and see game huh? Hope it happens very soon for you!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh I hate the wait and see games.., hopefully it happens really soon for you :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good news that you won't need to be induced but you must be really frustrated now. Try to get lots of rest, I bet babies here by Friday xx


----------



## armywife11

My midwife had to go on emergency leave so I just have a NST and ultra this Thursday, a NST Monday, and I see an OB Tuesday. 

I am really worried about the OB meeting. I haven't talked to one since my first appointment and I hated it. I am worried if I make it to Monday I will have a headache to deal with since they are the ones suggesting I should induce.


----------



## haj624

Good luck army!!!

I was up all night with a sore throat and I wentt to the dr today and turns out i have strep. bleh!:nope:


----------



## armywife11

haj624 said:


> Good luck army!!!
> 
> I was up all night with a sore throat and I wentt to the dr today and turns out i have strep. bleh!:nope:

No good Haj! Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## haj624

Thank you!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Haj that sucks!! Are they able to give you anything or do you just have to rest a lot and drink lots of fluids?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry haj :-( hope you feel better soon.

Army, meant to say happy due date but am a bit late! Hope you are coping ok. 

As for us, lovely sunny weather in south uk at the moment! Freya isn't very happy today though, seems tired and just wants mummy cuddles!!


----------



## armywife11

Mrs. W your in time. Its just now my due date here in the US. (Not sure time zones difference.)

So today is the doctor assigned due date. Saturday is my ovulation due date. Baby is really low and in a slightly new position. I also started leaking enough milk last night I was able to hand express for the first time. It has to be getting really close. I am hoping by this weekend.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Well happy due date!!  fingers crossed for baby by the weekend! X


----------



## skeet9924

Happy due date!!! Hope you have you lo in your arms by the end of the weekend!!


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies. They were able to give me antibiotics. 
So my best friends Uncle does sonograms and he had told us tomorrow we could come in and he would do one for us. He called me ealier and said if you guys come in right now I can squeeze you in...soooo...today we found out Baby A is a little boy :blue: and he is 90% sure baby B is a little girl :pink:


----------



## skeet9924

Woo hoo!! So exciting!!! Both in one shot!!! Lol I guessed right!!! I'm super excited for you Haj!!!


----------



## haj624

Here's hoping that 90% jumps to 100%.


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## skeet9924

I'm just kind of here lol.. Exhausted from work but feeling okay. Told ohs family this weekend. I'm at the point that I'm not ready to advertise my pregnancy, but I don't really care if it gets out either


----------



## armywife11

haj624 said:


> Thanks ladies. They were able to give me antibiotics.
> So my best friends Uncle does sonograms and he had told us tomorrow we could come in and he would do one for us. He called me ealier and said if you guys come in right now I can squeeze you in...soooo...today we found out Baby A is a little boy :blue: and he is 90% sure baby B is a little girl :pink:

Oooooh exciting. I always thought that would be awesome! :baby::baby:


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> I'm just kind of here lol.. Exhausted from work but feeling okay. Told ohs family this weekend. I'm at the point that I'm not ready to advertise my pregnancy, but I don't really care if it gets out either


Get some rest girl! I wish I could force myself to nap some days just bleh out of it!


----------



## Wilsey

OMG congrats Haj, that is so awesome!!


----------



## jmandrews

josephine3 said:


> :happydance:Well... I never imagined I'd be starting another one of these threads over in 1st Tri - I just hope I can keep up with it and keep it up to date!:happydance:
> 
> I thought it would be nice to have a place where newly pregnant Team 2012 ladies can come and find some familiar faces/names as I felt a little lost when I came over here yesterday!!
> 
> Infact, thanks to kitcatbaby for suggesting the idea!
> 
> We ARE going to have our babies in 2012!!!! :cloud9: I still cannot believe it - lets celebrate together! :hugs:
> 
> Come on ladies, get over here we're waiting for you!!!
> 
> 
> Team 2012's Due Dates!!!
> 
> 
> Amethyste: February 13th :pink: ??
> Wilsey: 27th April :blue: DELIVERED! Baby 'Wills'
> wantanerd: June 3rd :blue:DELIVERED! Baby 'Doyle'
> Mrs W 11: July 5th :yellow: turned :pink:DELIVERED 16 days late! Baby Freya
> Bug22: July 14th :blue: DELIVERED!
> Rigi.kun: :blue: DELIVERED!
> PetersPooky: July 15th :pink:DELIVERED early!
> jmandrews: July 27th :pink: DELIVERED
> rosabelle: August 1st :pink:DELIVERED!
> likeaustralia: August 6th :blue:DELIVERED early! Baby Ethan
> josephine3: August 14th :pink:DELIVERED! Baby Georgia
> armywife11: September 5th :yellow:
> Sunnie1984: September 8th
> Looneycarter: September 15th
> READY4OURBABY: September 16th
> Srbjbex: 2nd October
> 
> DUE in 2013!!
> NellandZack: January 27th
> haj624: February 6th TWINS!!!
> skeet994: March 16th

Can you put baby Everlee next to mine please :) this is cute!


----------



## jmandrews

CONGRATS HAJ! That is perfect!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats haj!


----------



## Bug222

Awww Haj that is great news!!!! 

Jo- can you put Baby Iain on the front page for me :)


----------



## armywife11

This day has sucked!

My NST and ultrasound were good. Enough fluid, normal bp, and baby was good. Ultrasound showed baby has move UP to -5 station from almost 0 at one point. Baby is no longer facing my hip but facing my back. I was also having no contractions while hooked up and as I have sat here I have only noticed one. So maybe thats what they were doing turning the baby?

The hospital messed up the strep b tests and neglected to tell me this till today (even though they knew Tuesday) theres a small chance I will get the results back before going into labor so I am having to be treated as though I am positive regardless. I am really upset about this because I don't want the antibiotics and extra crap that comes with it if I don't need it. They told me monday it came back negative so I am not sure what they messed up exactly as no one would tell me.

They also wouldn't tell me induction deadlines, procedures or anything as I have to talk to my ob who I dont see till tuesday. I am furious and annoyed and I have decided that next time (if there is one) I am having a home birth because I am tired of fighting hospitals and OBs... I am having a baby not open heart surgery tired of being treated like I am.


Edit** Went to the CDC site and it says if I got a test at 35 weeks then I don't need another unless I am 43 weeks.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow army that sounds so frustrating.. I can't believe they wouldn't tell you anything . I can't believe they messed up the test and didn't tell you!!! I'm angry for you!!!! I hope you get some answers soon!!! Come baby soon!!! We want to meet you!!!


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> Oh wow army that sounds so frustrating.. I can't believe they wouldn't tell you anything . I can't believe they messed up the test and didn't tell you!!! I'm angry for you!!!! I hope you get some answers soon!!! Come baby soon!!! We want to meet you!!!

Talked to all of my friends who have had babies recently and they said they got tested at 35 weeks and that was it. the result they got was what the doctor used. Three of them gave birth at 42 weeks. SO that plus the cdc results tells me I will go with the original test if they dont get the one they did today back in time. Since apparently they didnt even need the second test therefore I should have asked for it. i just did because i was told i needed to which was incorrect information.


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!!!

Army tell that baby to move their butt and get here!!!


----------



## josephine3

Will sort that out for u Rosa and Bug! I totally knew Everlee as well but cudnt remember it at the time. Lovely name :)
EDIT: I meant jm, sorry rosa... your baby is Rosa :dohh: lol.


----------



## josephine3

Aww haj i just saw u have one of each what lovely news!
Still no baby from armywife tho.. :( i came on expecting news! Fxd its soon x


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Aww haj i just saw u have one of each what lovely news!
> Still no baby from armywife tho.. :( i came on expecting news! Fxd its soon x

You and me both!! :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Woo hoo :happydance: last day of first tri


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats skeet - on to the second, which is totally the best tri in terms of how good you feel!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wilsey said:


> Congrats skeet - on to the second, which is totally the best tri in terms of how good you feel!

Yep I agree


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! I'm looking forward to it :) its hard to believe I'm actually here!!! I sat and listened to my lo hb last night because I didn't actually believe that I would make it this far !! I went to bed at 10 last night and was up at 8 it was nice.. I was trying to stay awake but oh convinced me that I might as well enjoy my sleep while it's good :)


----------



## haj624

yayy skeet im so happy for you!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks haj!!! How you feeling? Any better?


----------



## haj624

I actually have a dr appt in 40 min. My sore throat is gone but I have this awful cough now (that keeps me up all night and my chest is starting to hurt from coughing so much) and I am beyond congested. After 4 days of antibiotics, I should be feeling better, not worse. I'm just hoping nothing has settled in my lungs. My Mom is driving me nuts bc she keeps saying when I was pregnant I was never allowed to take antibiotics and I' like mom if it was bad for the babies the doctor wouldnt let me take it. Plus I confirmed it with my OB and pharmacist that it was safe. Shes like I don't understand why youre going back theres nothing they can do for you. Usually my Mom is so level headed and cool but shes making me crazy. Heres how I look at it, I'm not going to the dr like hey can you give me more antibiotics so hoefully it will effect my babies negatively. No, I hoping she can help me figure out something to get better so I dont get worse and have that effect the babies


----------



## josephine3

Aww haj sorry you're feelin poorly :(

Yep skeet definitely get sleep while you can i can vouch for that!! Iv brought georgia out in her pram just to make her fall to sleep so i can have some peace at my mum and dads!!

Enjoy the peace while you can!!
How are everyones babies sleeping? Georgia now sleeps from 11 till 3am, then feeds and sleeps till 6.30am... have to really try and convince her to sleep beyond that after a morning feed.. is this good/bad? She really is on time with her body clock tho, its never like 3.15.... this morning it was 3.01 when she woke!


----------



## armywife11

Haj I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:


Well gals today is the real due date so we shall see. I woke up to a cat who will not leave me alone for anything and he keeps snuggling me. I hope he is trying to tell me something and not just curious about the milk smell I now have (leaking a lot now). I brought down the bassinet and hope hope hope today. We have visitors now so at least I have a distraction.


----------



## skeet9924

Haj- that sucks that you still fell yucky. My mom sounds a lot like yours. My mom is so easy going about things. Even when I had my mc's my mom had several before she concieved me and she acted as if I shouldnt even care cause it happens.

Jo- sounds like Georgia is on a schedule which is good..( even if its earlier then you like) Hopefully soon she will sleep a little longer. I slept from 10:30 until 8:30 this morning and plan on taking a nap this afternoon. Oh is in a golf tourney today so its just me and the pups all day. Think it will be nice to nap on a rainy day :)

army- good thing you have a distraction...hopefully your cat is telling you something...have a feeling it may be the milk smell though :haha: Hopefully its very soon for you!! I'm so excited to find out the gender of your lo


----------



## armywife11

I am hopeful for the distraction. I am tired of the endless "when are they inducing you" and "that baby will get to big" comments. To many people in our home town get inductions and I feel like no one understands birth can go a little past 40 weeks. Plus no one seems to realize there are risks associated with it. I shut off my phone for the day because I can't take it any more!

I am only 3 days over based on a 28 LMP cycle but I am just 40 today based on my actual cycle. I wish they would all chill out! end rant...

I hope you ladies have a great weekend and love on those LO's for me. I am jealous and hope I get to have sleep depervaition sooooooon!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Imagine how bad the comments and texts get at 16 days late army he he!! I didn't have any signs tho, I think your baby will be here very soon. I can't wait to hear news.

Jo - sounds like Georgia is doing well. Freya is 7 weeks today and an amazing sleeper. We are lucky. She goes down when we go to bed after her last feed so 10-11pm and wakes at 5-6am and will then go back down till 8-9ish. I'm thinking about getting her an earlier bedtime routine so putting her down 8pm ish and then a feed at 10pm but I guess she then won't sleep again after 6am. 

Haj, hope you feel better soon Hun and that the dr can give you something. Don't worry what your mum says, your instincts know best what is right for you and your babies.

X


----------



## armywife11

My contractions have changed a little. They feel more tight than they had and are really uncomfortable. Not sure if this means something, or if they really change could just be the baby in a new spot so they feel different... I HOPE IT MEANS SOMETHING!!

I walked for the first time last night and then slept with two pillows between my legs to open my pelvis more. I am hoping hoping hoping something will kick in soon.


----------



## armywife11

Contractions 3 to 5 min apart... ate did laundry took a shower. They were still going so began getting our "go bags ready" as soon as that happened they stopped!!! :dohh: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:



EDIT*** Picked back up back pain getting worse. L&D is having me come in, in a little bit to see if its baby day!!! :D :D :D


----------



## Wilsey

OMG, how exciting! Best of luck :)


----------



## josephine3

Oooh yay i wonder if armywife is having her baby now!


----------



## armywife11

So I am in labor contractions make it look like active labor actually. Baby is dropping fast and I am almost fully effaced. I am a cm dilated and my water is already bulging through. Contractions are about 3 to 4 min apart. 

I am not dilated enough to admit though. I was offered pit and refused. Asked for a sweep and the OB refused. Said he had to many women in labor right now and didn't want to risk it.. um but he offered pit so basically he just told me if you want natural you have to do it all or nothing. Whatever. Since I am 3 to 4 min apart I am suppose to wait till I am in more pain or have broken waters. *Hes the only ob on call this weekend.

SO SEND ME LABOR VIBES!!! :D


----------



## Wilsey

It's happening! Eeeeeeep :D


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah :happydance: so exciting!!!!


----------



## armywife11

Figured I'd update just in case... Never went back to hospital, contractions kept up and were ones that did distract me, made me stop, made me moan in pain. They got more painful but it was late in the evening and I wanted to sleep. I contracted all night (not sure how close though) and I woke to a sore back, hip pelvis and uterus. I am having contractions here and there and they are painful but not as constant. I am eating breakfast and seeing if my body just needs more fuel. I have a NST this afternoon and they will check and see whats going on... 

well they supposedly will. im still ticked at the ob yesterday who refused to sweep me let alone even meet me face to face.


----------



## skeet9924

Hopefully today they give you some answers!! Praying it happens for you today!!


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> Hopefully today they give you some answers!! Praying it happens for you today!!

Thank you. I am getting really tired of this. I even contemplated induction because of yesterday. My husband and friends were just really supportive and are keeping me thinking straight which is helping keep my "natural drive" alive. I am having contractions a little more constant now and some are painful some are not. They are a lot like they were yesterday morning before they took off. I am tired and ended up sleeping in a chair so I would be upright so gravity could help. I woke up with period cramps so I think it did. :coffee:

I will say this.. this labor will be hard to forget! :dohh: I wish this on no one this is awful.


----------



## armywife11

Dear uterus... false labor is not suppose to include real contractions!!

Couldn't have sweep since they had to get my strep results back still (long story I may or may not told on here but they messed up) Nurse said I wasn't even dilated which I know that differs person to person checking but in that case I made ZERO change yesterday. *beats head against table* I see ob tomorrow for real appointment and hopefully sweep because my strep results should be back


EDIT**************************
My OB appointment is later than normal so an update will be late.. fyi


----------



## skeet9924

Oh I pray you get a sweep!! This has been very long for you!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Sending positive labor vibes your way, armywife!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

HI ladies!!

So many deliveries already. How excited. You all have to tell me how it is. I'm nervous for the first few weeks and breastfeeding.

Armywife: I feel your pain! I have been feeling like crap and having contractions. But nothing consistent, it sucks so bad. The ob has checked me and no dilation at all the past 2 weeks. I've tried most of the "natural" induction tricks. I go tomorrow morning hoping something has changed. Even though I have until Sunday I so ready to be not preggo :dohh:


AFM: I've been gone for quite some time but I'm back. Definitely have had some ups and downs over the past few months. (cycle cell anemia, early stage preeclampsia, excessive amniotic fluid, 2 hospital visits, and not to mention a donor who has now went MIA before finishing the last of the paperwork ) But we've managed to make it this far. And hoping for a healthy little girl in the coming days.


----------



## skeet9924

Here are my bump pics ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## armywife11

I am being induced next week. Don't know what day as I am waiting for my midwife to return to schedule with her. I have had backaches all day and monster braxton hicks. I have had a few good contractions thrown in as well. The oB checked me and said I was 2 cm dilated now and since then I have been cramping non stop. I will not be having a sweep or anything else until they actually induce me. I had a bad experience with 2 of the 3 obs and I am over the male "I know everything" attitudes they have. The guy today even went so far as to suggest I could be putting my child at risk going past 40 weeks and not having done the quad test. He can basically shove it where the sun don't shine for all I care.

Ready: Hopefully you go on time post date is kinda of a crappy place to be. :(
Skeet: Looking good!!!


----------



## skeet9924

oh man...Well the bonus of all this chaos for you is that by sometime next week you will have your lo in your arms :)


----------



## armywife11

I just had my bloody show!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Might be happening on it's own then! Fingers crossed!


----------



## armywife11

Im in labor I mean I have to be now but not going to hospital till I can't stand it anymore. 

laying in a chair felt a pop and lost my whole plug and just a full blown show. Intense back pain and period cramps about 5 to 6 min apart. My cat and dog are laying beside me watching over me and I feel really relaxed and comfortable even those these are horridly painful.


----------



## rosabelle

oh army i so hope it happens on its own for you!!!


----------



## josephine3

Oooo this is soooo finally it for armywife! No going back from a show!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh army!!! Sounds like its happening!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Finally army, sounds like this is def it!! Can't wait for news! X


----------



## Bug222

I hope things are going well for you Army!


----------



## likeaustralia

Thinking of you, army! Can't wait to see another update.


----------



## rosabelle

Just thought i would share a picture of my little girl, taken yesterday :)
Starting to really see her personality come through... so cute!


----------



## skeet9924

So cute!! 

I'm guessing it's a good sign that we haven't heard from army :)


----------



## Wilsey

Beautiful picture rosa!

No update yet, eeeep, might get getting a birth announcement instead :D


----------



## josephine3

Awww wow rosa thats soooo cute! It looks professional did u photoshop the background or summat?
Yeah i reckon armywif must have her baby by now or be close- otherwise she'd be on here babbling away :haha:

Wilsey i keep meaning to ask u when u said wills slept all night long the other day, did he go that whole time without a nappy change or feed?
Cos i wonder when mums say baby sleeps thru the night do they mean with no change or feed? And if u did change him how do u do this without waking him? And if u didnt wasnt he leaking everywhere?
I hate changing georgia at night cos it often wakes her so i do it after a feed but last night she slept thru from 11.30 to 6am and i felt bad cos she was soggy!


----------



## Wilsey

Hey jo,

Yup, sleeping all the way through without a change or feed. His nappy can be quite wet when he wakes up but he doesn't poo generally overnight. He only poops once a day now that he is formula fed. It's quite good actually.

It's not the nicest that they sleep in their own wee for that long but he doesn't seem to care. He wakes up and just chats away, he doesn't cry. He is wearing the crawler ones though (6-11kg) because he's already like 8kgs! So they are probably more absorbent or something.


----------



## rosabelle

I did play with the colours a little Jo.. i would love to have professional photos done but cant really afford to so thought i would try do some nice ones myself :)

You are lucky wilsey, my little girl does her one poo a day at night! so if i leave it it ends up everywhere! haha


----------



## josephine3

She did it again! Slept thru from half 11 to 6.30am! Yeaaaah lol. I think it might be becos i accidentally gave her a split feed both nights - last night becos her nappy leaked just as i was about to put her down after her last feed, the night before cos she wudnt settle updtairs and i was watching one born every minute lol. So went back don and she had a top up feed 15 mins after.. I always feed her just before i put her down as it helps her to settle.. Will be doing the split feed on purpose tonight lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Freya is the same, she sleeps from 10-11 to 5-6am. She can be a bit wet/soggy when she wakes but doesn't seem to bother her and the nappys never leak, she doesn't poo at night. I think we'd hear if she did, hers are pretty explosive!!!
Good news that Georgia is sleeping well.

Wilsey do you have a bedtime routine and set bed time?


----------



## Wilsey

Mrs W - we have a bedtime routine that starts at 7pm but we don't have a set bedtime if that makes sense. If bath time takes longer than normal or the feed takes longer than normal, that's ok. We pretty much just roll with the punches. We aren't too strict because we know we won't always be the ones to do the bedtime routine (if we have babysitters). We would prefer he is used to a bit of a change than a strict routine that means he is a big grumpy bum if it's not followed to the t.


----------



## armywife11

Laila arrived on the evening of September 12. My birth was complicated and a little scary at times.

My water broke at home but I didn't notice because there was a lot of meconium in it and because it was green and light brown i mistook it for my plug. When it kept coming I knew something was up but before I got a chance to call L&D back labor hit fast and hard. I progressed really fast and come to find out I had two bags so the doctor ended up breaking the second one. My contractions were erratic and strength varied a ton. I ended uo getting an epi then pit for the remainder. The pit would cause some to peak and take forever to come down. Even with the epi I could feel the stomach contractions but they were tolerable. I got to 9 1/2 and she got as far as +2 station (US) and nothing was working. She was there almost 2 hours. the doctor came in and informed us and said if I wanted to avoid a csection I was going to have to start pushing so i pushed hard for two hours. I got her to crowning but ran out of steam and begged for vacuum help. I somehow still manged to push her out with minimal help. She had the cord around her neck once and was full of meconium and fluid. They got her crying fast but had to suction twice since there was so much junk in her lungs. 12 hours of labor. one tiny first degree tear.



We just got home. and still working on the breast feeding. shes not it easy and my boobs make it complicated.

going to bed now ladies catch you later :)


----------



## Bug222

Congratulations Army!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congratulations!!!! Sorry to hear it wasn't the ideal birth but she got here safe and sound and that's what matters.

Best of luck for these first weeks. They are tiring but amazing. x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations army! Enjoy these special weeks with your newborn daughter. Love the name!


----------



## josephine3

Yay i was hoping to find an update! Congratulations armywife! Now the fun and sleepless nights start!

Tho saying that... She did it again! 3 nights in a row of sleeping from 11.30 till 6.30! :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Good idea about the bedtime routine wilsey! What age did u start to introduce ur rough routine?


----------



## skeet9924

Congratulations Army!!! I'm sorry it was a difficult labor but happy to hear that you are both home safe


----------



## Wilsey

Not sure when we started but it's been a while. We started going through the motions, feed, bath, story, feed, bed. But if it didn't go down quite like we wanted we didn't get upset. Sometimes they have ideas of their own and I think it's best not to be strict about it. So you just start to introduce it and see how it goes.


----------



## armywife11

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/745909008_2657815157_0.jpg


----------



## Wilsey

Nawwww, gorgeous picture!!


----------



## skeet9924

Omg!! She's precious!!!


----------



## armywife11

Thank you guys!!

Breast feeding getting better lack of sleep not so much. She slept well almost the whole night every night until last night (let cluster feeding begin). I am trying to figure out how to work around feeding her and still taking care of myself. We are doing feeding on demand because it works best for her and me at this point. Hubby is doing a great job and is super dad. I couldn't do this without him!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Wow, here we aren't allowed to let them go more than four hours without a feed when they are newborns. I only ever had my 'four hours is up' alarm go off twice, he usually fed every 2-3 hours. So never got the opportunity for him to sleep the whole night until he was a few weeks old.


----------



## likeaustralia

She's a beauty, army! Congratulations!

You ladies with good sleepers are lucky! Ethan is still waking up every 2-3 at almost 3 months old!


----------



## rosabelle

Congrats Army! I love her name and she is just gorgeous.. 
Best piece of advice i received was to sleep whenever bub is sleeping! Makes the long nights slightly easier :)


----------



## Bug222

Awww she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Wow, here we aren't allowed to let them go more than four hours without a feed when they are newborns. I only ever had my 'four hours is up' alarm go off twice, he usually fed every 2-3 hours. So never got the opportunity for him to sleep the whole night until he was a few weeks old.

I should clarify she doesn't sleep the "whole" night but wakes for a quick snack then right back to sleep. She has to co-sleep with us for now since she doesn't typically cry for food just makes the smacking noises and roots. Now that we are using our cloth nappies we have to change her every four hours or so and she eats then. 


I poorly worded that earlier post :dohh:

We had our newborn photos done today. She was wide awake for them which is great because her eyes are open in almost all of them. We had to fake sleeping photos.

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## armywife11

rosabelle said:


> Congrats Army! I love her name and she is just gorgeous..
> Best piece of advice i received was to sleep whenever bub is sleeping! Makes the long nights slightly easier :)

Easier said than done. I am not a good napper. :haha:


----------



## haj624

Well ladies it's official we're having a little girl and a little boy!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

haj624 said:


> Well ladies it's official we're having a little girl and a little boy!!!

One of each - perfect!! Brilliant news :flower:


----------



## rosabelle

haj624 said:


> Well ladies it's official we're having a little girl and a little boy!!!

That is great news! How exciting!


----------



## skeet9924

haj624 said:


> Well ladies it's official we're having a little girl and a little boy!!!

:happydance: Congratulations!! That is amazing news!! After all the stuggles you have had this must make you feel over the moon!! I'm so happy for you haj!! You have and instant perfect little family


----------



## haj624

Ok quick question i was getting up out of bed this morning and I got this feeling in my stomach that made me lay right back down...i cant even describe it...it felt like a spasm in the upper part of my belly. I asked my husband did it look like i was in pain and he was line no you just looked shocked. Could that feeling have been one of the babies kicking?


----------



## skeet9924

I wish I had an answe Haj but I've never felt it.. It's about that time though that u should be feeling it.. I'm sure one of the ladies will have a better answer for you :)


----------



## wantanerd

The first time I felt Doyle kick was around 19 weeks and playing a video game and all of the sudden i felt a kick. It felt like a spasm and it was out of nowhere. He slowly became more active especially if my bladder was full. (he was breech until 30ish weeks). It happened about 2-3 times the first day I felt him.


----------



## haj624

It just took me by surprise. I got nervous it was something bad at first bc I was going to sit up out of bed and I was afraid I like moved the wrong way or something. But it was just do weird it felt like a spasm in my belly. I hope it was a kick lol. I want to feel it again to be sure!


----------



## armywife11

Breast feeding is improving.. started nursing without breast shields last night. Shes doing ok but fights me at first if shes really tired. Still a really happy baby and still eating about every four hours. We are going to try the crib tonight I think and see how it goes. I am a little nervous but I think she will do ok. Worse case she sleeps there until the first feeding... or mommy panic! lol. 

Haj Laila's first kick felt like a spasm to me.


----------



## josephine3

Lovely news haj! Sorry not been on much recently we've been soo busy it seems!
Army im not a good napper either i find it hard in the day. I did nap tho in the first couple of weeks home when i truly was exhausted!
Georgia is sleeping great im so pleaseed with her. I take her to her moses basket at around 11:30 pm when i go up to bed and shes sleeping a lot of nights till 5 or 6, and last night she slept straight through to 8am! 
She does seem to have lost her nice long afternoon nap routine tho so guess i cant win em all! Lol. Does anyone else have problems getting their lo off to sleep for a nap when out at others houses?


----------



## rosabelle

We are very similar Jo, 
We have a great night routine: bath bottle and to bed by 9pm then she wakes for a bottle at 2.30 and goes straight back down and then up at 7am.. but we arent doing so well at napping during the day.. especially in the afternoon/evening when im trying to do dinner! lol 
oh well i am glad that she sleeps so well at night..


----------



## wantanerd

Naps are my problem as well. My son is sleeping through the night or getting up once to eat on most occasions. The naps are a little tricky. The past week, he has only taken short 30min-1 hour naps during the day. So I am continuing to work on the naps but am very happy with how he sleeps at night.


----------



## armywife11

I am trying to get her on a schedule now but hubby is making it difficult because he hasn't slept well since her birth. Now that he's going back to work we should be able to get on the same page (as I used his normal work hours to decide when to go to bed and get up). She is ready for bed at 8 so it works in my favor. I feed her change her and put on her pj's and she is out like a light. Then she wakes up around 12 and 4 for a change and snack then back out. The next time she wakes is usually 8am which is when I am up for the day so its been working out ok.


----------



## jmandrews

I am having trouble getting Everlee to sleep through the night. she wakes up on average two times. I don't know what to do to help. Any suggestions?


----------



## rosabelle

Not that we are sleeping thu the night yet but I find that the bath really helps.. she seems to relax alot and then after a big feed i swaddle her and within minutes she is out and that will be her longest sleep..


----------



## Wilsey

I think it's pretty normal for babies to wake that often when they are so young. The lack of sleep sucks but pressuring yourselves to have perfect babies that sleep really well, will make it worse. Plus, their growth spurts make them regress when it comes to sleep so you might get them sleeping 6 hours and then all of a sudden they will wake 3 times a night.

But for us, food, bath, book, food then bed makes our little guy sleep really well.

Best of luck xx


----------



## armywife11

Anyone have a newborn get so tired they cried because they weren't asleep? She has done this to me twice now!!


----------



## Wilsey

Yes. Over-tiredness is the worst. They get so frustrated and you have to work so hard to get them to sleep.


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Yes. Over-tiredness is the worst. They get so frustrated and you have to work so hard to get them to sleep.

I tried a bath and a quick feed and she passed out. The other two times I just laid down with her and let her see my eyes shut and feel my breath on her chest. Today was straight up screaming fit so the other option would just not work.


----------



## Wilsey

More food and some rocking will help. Good luck, it can be awful. They just fight sleep sometimes even though you know it's what they need.


----------



## armywife11

2 week check (holy crap its been two weeks!) went great she is thriving. Got first real bath today too.. wasn't a big fan but it went well and she didn't cry much lol. Breast feeding has also improved and we nursed for the first time today in public without a pillow or sling!! A cover didn't happen as she has decided she hates them but it went well regardless.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahh she will get used to baths, Freya loves it now and ut makes her really calm. So lush to watch her in there! I think bf in public gets easier as you get used to it too. I don't do it huge amounts but when I do it doesn't bother me x


----------



## MrsMM24

Just wanted to stop in and see if anyone has heard from my TTC Buddy Kitcatbaby??


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi mrs mm - no she hasn't posted here that I've seen. Hope she's ok? X


----------



## josephine3

Hi Mrs MM so great to hear fom u! Really hope ur doing well and are back to ur old self after ur last loss.
I saw kitcat post here not long after i had my baby, around 6 weeks ago. I believe she was having ex trouble last time i heard?
I notice ur buddies with AC too! We're also friends too!


----------



## josephine3

Georgia now weighs in at 10lb 12! Heavy lump!
Am a bit disappointed shes not sleeping thru the night anymore, she woke around 4 the last 2 nights. Not sure why. I dont quite kno how to get her into a 'bedtime' either. Now i just stay up till 11 with her as i kno thats when she has her hopefully last feed. Would it be better to put her to bed earlier then let her wake naturally in the night?? Iv been trying to cling onto the idea of her sleeping thru from 11ish. Also wudnt i wake her when i get into bed? 

Does everyone put proper clothes on their babies in the day? The health visitor mentioned changing clothes as part of her bedtime routine but when we're at home she usually is in a cosy sleepsuit anyway! 

She also does the crying cos she is sooo tired she does it most days - rocking is all that helps, or i sit with her on my birth ball and bounce!


----------



## wantanerd

6 weeks usually means another growth spurt


----------



## MrsMM24

*WANTA*, so good to see you! Your lil man is so handsome! CONGRATS!


*JOSEPHINE* Hey Hun! I will check around to see if she is ok. I haven't heard from her as I was gone after the 2nd loss getting our things in order. I didn't realize she was having ex problems. So hoping things are looking up and she is ok. So good to hear from you... Take a look at my journal when you have a moment for updates, as I am SURE you are quite busy with your beautiful baby.


----------



## wantanerd

MrsMM congrats. Hoping its a h&h nine months! 

I can't believe my son will be 4 months on Monday. We are dealing with sleep regression right now (early). My wonderful sleeper who started to sleep through the night at 2 months now wakes up to eat 2-3 times a night. I can't wait till this phase is over. Even though every day is tiring, it's so worth it. 




Heres my little man. 4 month check up on Wednesday!
 



Attached Files:







d.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wilsey

Yup, 6 week growth spurt usually regresses their sleep! Wills used to sleep 8 hours before he had his 6 week growth spurt (and imms) then it all went downhill. Key with them for the first months of their lives is not to assume they will stick to any type of routine! Otherwise you get disappointed.

Wantanerd - he looks gorgeous!! Time flies doesn't it?! He rolling over?


----------



## wantanerd

He rolls over in his sleep. Tummy time only lasts a few minutes so we are still working on rolling over when he is awake. He wants to be sitting up so hopefully him sitting up without help will happen soon. 

He is smiling and laughing up a storm. DH likes how much he is interacting now. 

My schedule with him depends on him. Right now he likes to eat every 3 hours and when he is up over 2 hours he needs a nap. Hoping he goes back to sleeping normally again where he would go 8-9 hours in one go or completely sleep from 8pm till 7am. 
He's still in the lower percentile in weight (but so was I when I was a baby).

Bfing is still going well. There's been lots of ups and downs but we have persisted. Two more months of my original goal of bfing 6 months but hoping I will go longer.


----------



## wantanerd

Wilsey, did the four month immunizations go better? Doyle wouldn't eat for 5 days and screamed his head off after the 2 month ones. I am scared of the next shots on Wednesday.


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Does everyone put proper clothes on their babies in the day? The health visitor mentioned changing clothes as part of her bedtime routine but when we're at home she usually is in a cosy sleepsuit anyway!

We sorta do. She is either in a body suit or diaper during the day then we change her into a sleep sack at bed time.


----------



## likeaustralia

I put E into a sleeper at his last feed before bedtime and then change him into just a onesie or onesie and pants/shorts (after his 8-9am feed) depending on the weather. We don't really have a bedtime routine per se though. I feed him, change him (diaper and into PJs) and wrap him in his swaddle blanket. I guess that's a routine, but it's pretty basic, so I dunno? :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Oh* LIKE*, look at that handsome son!!! :flower:


----------



## wantanerd

I do a onesie/outfit depending if we are going out during the day and after his bath I put him in a sleeper and then swaddle him.


----------



## Wilsey

wantanerd said:


> Wilsey, did the four month immunizations go better? Doyle wouldn't eat for 5 days and screamed his head off after the 2 month ones. I am scared of the next shots on Wednesday.

Wills didn't seem too bothered by his imms really. Obviously cried at the time but a cuddle and some food saw him calm down and be his usual happy self. Other than the sleep regression at 6 weeks (mostly due to the growth spurt) he wasn't affected by the imms so yeah, four month ones were fine. We've got the five month ones next week - hope they go fine!! :wacko:


----------



## Bug222

We change Iain into a onsie/pants before his 9am feed, then into a sleeper before his 7pm feed. 

He is 3 months today... up to 13lbs 1oz!!! Little piggy!!! 

He was sleeping REALLY well until the last few nights. The last 4 or so nights he just won't settle, dozing then waking every 15 mins or so.. I'm sooo tired!!! Is there a growth spurt around now???
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0579.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0583.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rosabelle

So i knew my little girl was on the large side but wow!! She was 13lbs 6oz at 6 weeks!! I just saw Iains weight Bug and then realised he is 3 months old! 
My GP wants to keep an eye on her growth but both myself and my hubby were big babies (plus my dad is 6 foot 7 tall) so im not to worried.. 
I also think the formula has a big role in her growth too... 

Jo, we change her into an outfit after morning feed then into a onsie before night time feed.. 

She has been crying and fighting going to sleep this week.. so have worked out that singing or humming does the trick! She really gets herself worked up, poor thing!


----------



## wantanerd

There is a 3 month growth spurt and since then my little man hasn't slept too well. Hoping it passes soon so I can have a break before teething starts!


----------



## Wilsey

Our boy is over 17 pounds now, I definitely think formula bulks them up a bit!

Yup, there is definitely a three month growth spurt, that will be why.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I change Freya into an outfit in the morning (leggings and top or a dress etc) and then a baby gro at night and just before bedtime feed I put her sleeping bag on. She always wears a vest underneath everything.

Last night she went down as usual at about 10.30pm and woke again so I offered her a feed and she took about 20 mins and then slept through until nearly 10am woo hoo!! If offering the third boob means 10-12 hours then I can maybe start an earlier end time without a 3am wake up - that would be good.

Happy weekend everyone and congrats mrsmm!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps Freya was 12lb 10 at 8 weeks. She's 10 weeks now but we only weight every four weeks so not sure what she is now x


----------



## josephine3

Did i miss something is Mrs MM expecting again? I thought she was just posting! If so im thrilled for u Mrs MM ! I hope u are....

When u guys say onesie what do u mean? A vest with just the popper bits and no legs? Or a 'sleepsuit' with arms and legs? 
Some of u must be in pretty warm places to just be in a nappy and one layer ! Its getting cold here Georgia is in a vest, top, leggings, cardi and blanket in our house! 
Do u ladies bath every night? Talk to me about your bedtime routines im trying to introduce one! The health visitor recommended starting to think about it soon. Im confused about how to bring her last feed forward too. ...
So we are saying there is a growth spurt and mini sleep regression around 6 weeks? I hope she goes back to sleeping thru i was loving it!

Cute pictures bug he's adorable! Xx


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Did i miss something is Mrs MM expecting again? I thought she was just posting! If so im thrilled for u Mrs MM ! I hope u are....
> 
> When u guys say onesie what do u mean? A vest with just the popper bits and no legs? Or a 'sleepsuit' with arms and legs?
> Some of u must be in pretty warm places to just be in a nappy and one layer ! Its getting cold here Georgia is in a vest, top, leggings, cardi and blanket in our house!
> Do u ladies bath every night? Talk to me about your bedtime routines im trying to introduce one! The health visitor recommended starting to think about it soon. Im confused about how to bring her last feed forward too. ...
> So we are saying there is a growth spurt and mini sleep regression around 6 weeks? I hope she goes back to sleeping thru i was loving it!
> 
> Cute pictures bug he's adorable! Xx

A onesie is a body suit with sleeves no legs.

Its in the 90's here. It gets chilly at night though. 

Our routine is bath, put on pjs, nurse in dark quiet room, then put her down in her crib. We try and do it around the same time every night but she goes down between 7 and 9. 

We started bathing every night the last few days.


----------



## Bug222

We don't really have a proper "routine"... things just started to happen around the same time each night so we try to keep it like that. Iain gets a bath every second night. Prior to the 7pm feed either bath and pj's or just into pj's... he is usually fussy between the 7pm and 10pm feeds but then falls asleep right after the 10 pm feed. We put his sleep sack on just before the 10 pm feed. 

Iain is a really warm baby... gets really sweaty with anymore than a long sleeved onesie and pants. It is just starting to get cooler in the evenings here so I am sure we will be adding layers before long.


----------



## josephine3

:dohh: i totally missed it cant believe it! Hope to see u over here permanently soon enuf mrs MM! So happy for u i had to read back all the pages in the journal to see the lines!xxx


----------



## josephine3

Thanx for the responses to the routines Georgia seems to be enjoying the bath so think we will keep that up at least


----------



## rosabelle

Congrats mrsmm!!! 

When i said onsie i meant a suit with sleeves and legs :) and she always wears a singlet (or i think some of you know it as a vest?) under anything she wears.. Its still pretty cold here where i am in Australia.. 

Our night routine starts between 8pm and 9pm, OH will give her a bath or have a bath with her (their special daddy/daughter time) I usually use baby sorbolene to give her a massage, mainly just on her legs and tummy. Then dress her into a full onesie then she has a bottle and burp (she has to burp otherwise she will wake up screaming when she needs to later) i then swaddle her nice and tight and rock her to sleep. After that routine she normally sleeps about 5 hours but last night she slept for 8 hours!! WOO HOO!


----------



## Mrs W 11

We don't have a set routine either. She has a bath every second or third night. We just put her sleep suit on during the evening, around 9 ish. We also just have cuddles & quiet time, no playing. Then I feed her in bed, low lights around 10pm. Half way I put her sleeping bag on and then she falls asleep feeding and I put her in her cot. 

When I do start a bedtime routine earlier though it will involve reading her a bedtime story. I'm waiting until she can do more than 7-8 hours on a regular basis as just now if I put her down at 8-9 pm she wakes at 3am.


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks *JOSEPHINE3* and *ROSABELLE*.... One day at a time, hoping this bean sticks!! The pg on the title of my journal (78) was to help people not have to search so much, but I'm glad you found it. I hope after the appt on the 8th I am over here like I use to be!


*BUG222* IAIN is handsome! So very handsome!:flower:


----------



## josephine3

Cold in Australia?! Isnt it your spring over there? Try being in wet and windy England lol!! 
Im glad most of you still have quite late bedtime routines.. I was worried that her bedtime was still too late!! Iv no idea how people get it right down to 7/8 o clock tho..

Well we started doing the bath routine a few days ago and its going well. Last night I took her for a bath at half 8, then fed at 9, then normally I wait till she is hungry at 11pm to feed her again, and split this feed either side of a nappy change so she really fills up!
But instead I brought it forward to just gone 10pm and fed her in bed after a nappy change, in the dark as usual. she slept from 10.30 right thru till 6.30am!! wooo!! fxd for a few more nights like these like we had before!!


----------



## armywife11

We have an early time because hubby has to get up for work at 5am. She wakes around 630 or 7 so it gives me some me time to get breakfast and do a load of diapers before her first feed.


So I have a crazy fast let down and general flow. As soon as she starts sucking it literally pours out. I have been trying a few things to help her out but holding her straight up kills me right now. I have tried laying back so she can eat on her belly and even tried laying down but she doesn't like it. I have gone back and forth with the shields today and they seem to help some. When its the watery milk she really likes them when its the thicker stuff she sometimes spits out the shield. I read that you could pump some to help or hand express I did both. She was still fussy so I decided to try out a bottle and see what would happen. Its flow is just as fast so she didn't take it really well. I ended up tipping it back and letting it drip out she sucked a few times then passed out. I am hoping that I don't regret giving her a bottle to early.


----------



## likeaustralia

I'd avoid the bottle if I were you, army. It was really hard to get my son to get back to breast after being on the bottle in the hospital. (He was in the NICU for two weeks.) I also have a fast let down and was using a shield until he was 5-6 weeks. Keep working at it... I know how hard it is!


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> I'd avoid the bottle if I were you, army. It was really hard to get my son to get back to breast after being on the bottle in the hospital. (He was in the NICU for two weeks.) I also have a fast let down and was using a shield until he was 5-6 weeks. Keep working at it... I know how hard it is!

This last feed I started with the shield then she got fussy I took it off and she nursed without it. But now fussy again. Keeps acting like shes hungry but won't take either breast shield or no shield. I think she has gas now... :dohh: I am solo parenting at the moment while hubs is gone for work. about to pull out my hair to be honest!

She didn't really like the bottle she just let me drip it in her mouth.


----------



## rosabelle

wow thats a good sleep jo!! 

I am in the capital Canberra and it stays pretty cool here (especially at night) until later in the year. :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Just to give you another experience army I had to give a bottle in the first weeks as Freya lost too much weight so had to be topped up by bottle after every feed. We did this for about a week about she always took bottle and breast fine. We only bf now. 

Maybe she does have wind, have you tried infacol or gripe water?


----------



## skeet9924

ms w thats good to hear that freya was able to take both..i'm hoping my lol will be able to..i would like my oh to be able to do night feeds since he gets home at 2 am anyways...


----------



## likeaustralia

armywife11 said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> I'd avoid the bottle if I were you, army. It was really hard to get my son to get back to breast after being on the bottle in the hospital. (He was in the NICU for two weeks.) I also have a fast let down and was using a shield until he was 5-6 weeks. Keep working at it... I know how hard it is!
> 
> This last feed I started with the shield then she got fussy I took it off and she nursed without it. But now fussy again. Keeps acting like shes hungry but won't take either breast shield or no shield. I think she has gas now... :dohh: I am solo parenting at the moment while hubs is gone for work. about to pull out my hair to be honest!
> 
> She didn't really like the bottle she just let me drip it in her mouth.Click to expand...

Aw I'm sorry it's been rough for you. Believe me when I tell you that I know how you feel though! There were many nights (and days) those first few weeks where I just wanted to give up on Breastfeeding altogether. Just remember you're both still learning at this point and it will get easier.


----------



## armywife11

Mrs W 11 said:


> Just to give you another experience army I had to give a bottle in the first weeks as Freya lost too much weight so had to be topped up by bottle after every feed. We did this for about a week about she always took bottle and breast fine. We only bf now.
> 
> Maybe she does have wind, have you tried infacol or gripe water?

Haven't tried anything for gas yet all they have here is not FDA regulated and makes me nervous to give her. 

I did find out what the issue was though. I had been using shields until this last week. Decided to get rid of them fully to help wean her from them. Turns out my flow and let down is so fast she was being overwhelmed by the amount of milk. So I learned that we need to start with the shield and once she has drained them pretty well we can nurse without them. She tells me when to switch too. She will pop off and then root but refuse to take the shield. So I remove it and she latches right on to the breast. She was getting a lot of air before because she was popping off to breath and sucking in air in the process. We tried this method last night and all day today and so far so good. I am seeing that it takes loner to feed her now but could also just be her age at this point. Shes eating more than she was earlier.


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> Aw I'm sorry it's been rough for you. Believe me when I tell you that I know how you feel though! There were many nights (and days) those first few weeks where I just wanted to give up on Breastfeeding altogether. Just remember you're both still learning at this point and it will get easier.

Thanks for that! I am glad that I have people around me and online who have been there and can say its totally normal and your not alone. I feel lost out here because all the help I had before she arrived disappeared. I haven't heard from my midwife since I left the hospital and the OB who delivered me is just to busy and couldn't even fit me in before 8 weeks for my post postpartum check up. They have parenting classes here and a breast feeding aid but they are not what I need. I have done really good though considering how much I have been on my own these last few weeks. Family and friends have checked in on me but having them here would be better. Thankfully hubby will be home tonight!

I knew breast feeding would be hard but had no clue this hard at the start. Everyone I knew that breastfed never shared their bad stories so I am being sure to share mine.


----------



## josephine3

Hmm im interested to hear ur stories on how ur babies have taken to bottle and breast combo also... Im thinking of trying expressing for the first time on friday as its my oh's birthday and id like to go out for a few drinks with him while my mom babysits. If i can get her to take a bottle of expressed milk we can go out for a few hrs and i also wont have to worry about her getting the alcohol from my milk. Im sort of reluctant to give her a bottle tho as bfing is going sooo well i dont want to ruin it.. It would give me more freedom tho if she would take a botle occasionally.. Shes 7 weeks now... Is that still too soon?

Hope its getting easier for u army!


----------



## wantanerd

my son has no problem going from bottle to breast. They were a lifesaver when he was sick after his shots and when I got mastitis. He refused to nurse during that time so I pumped like crazy to feed him. 

It is nice to have Dh or my mom to feed him. It is nice to get away as well. He took a bottle from a week old on and he is fine going back to the boob.


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Hmm im interested to hear ur stories on how ur babies have taken to bottle and breast combo also... Im thinking of trying expressing for the first time on friday as its my oh's birthday and id like to go out for a few drinks with him while my mom babysits. If i can get her to take a bottle of expressed milk we can go out for a few hrs and i also wont have to worry about her getting the alcohol from my milk. Im sort of reluctant to give her a bottle tho as bfing is going sooo well i dont want to ruin it.. It would give me more freedom tho if she would take a botle occasionally.. Shes 7 weeks now... Is that still too soon?
> 
> Hope its getting easier for u army!

I was always told not to till 6 weeks but my pediatrician said I could at 2 weeks. My midwife suggested a cup but if your babysitter isn't comfortable that could be difficult to do.

Thank you.. today has been much better now that I know what the issue was. We have nursed really well with no fussyness, gas, or spit up. I hope it continues. She has been eating for about an hour but sleeping a little more than normal. Not sure if shes growing or if shes getting milk easier so she doesn't need to wake to eat as much. We have gone back and forth with the shield and I noticed my boobs are softer than they have been so she is draining me a lot better than she was before. Fingers crossed this continues... also that she sleeps tonight! lol


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Hmm im interested to hear ur stories on how ur babies have taken to bottle and breast combo also... Im thinking of trying expressing for the first time on friday as its my oh's birthday and id like to go out for a few drinks with him while my mom babysits. If i can get her to take a bottle of expressed milk we can go out for a few hrs and i also wont have to worry about her getting the alcohol from my milk. Im sort of reluctant to give her a bottle tho as bfing is going sooo well i dont want to ruin it.. It would give me more freedom tho if she would take a botle occasionally.. Shes 7 weeks now... Is that still too soon?
> 
> Hope its getting easier for u army!


One more thing.. I have heard it all my best friend had no issues with her first going back and forth but her second refused a bottle from the start. Nothing would convince him and even leaving making the bottle the only option (she wasn't gone that long it sounds worse than it was) he refused. She had to use a cup and syringe to feed him for the longest time if he wasn't on the breast.


----------



## armywife11

Breastfeeding has improved. She took a bottle (kinda) from hubby the other day but we are still mainly only giving her milk straight from the tap. I have gone back to the breast shields as it seems to help her control the flow better and she isn't overwhelmed by milk. Still having an issue with gas so we got some tummy drops which do help out but we try and not use them unless we absolutely have to.

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## wantanerd

https://www.amazon.com/FridaBaby-Th...&ie=UTF8&qid=1349550110&sr=1-1&keywords=windi

If you are having gas problems, this is what got us through them! read the reviews, they do work and instead of them being one time use, I sterilize them in the microwave. They were a life saver!


----------



## armywife11

anyone have tips on getting a newborn to sleep in their crib? We have no issues getting her to go down and then putting her in it and if shes out she will continue to sleep in it no issue. When shes in her bassinet she will sometimes wake and be fine and go right back to bed but when shes in the crib 9 times out of 10 she will cry until we come get her if we try and put her back in the crib she fusses. We have given up and just put her back into the bassinet by our bed so we can a least get some sleep. I don't feel comfortable letting her cry it out just yet. We do let her fuss for a bit but once she starts screaming we get her.


----------



## rosabelle

Armywife, just this week i went to a 'mothers group' session organised by our community health group. They were talking about ways of helping a baby to settle themselves. I tried it that night and could not believe how easy it was... For the first two months she would have to fall asleep in my arms then put her down but in the last few days she actually wants to be put down when she is tired, she cried if i didnt!

So basically you put them down when they are quiet and calm and walk out of the room. If they fuss or make noises, just leave them. Once they start actually crying, give it 4 cries. If they dont calm or stop after 4 cries then "shhhh" them from outside the door so they cant see you. Once they stop crying, stop 'shhhing'. If that doesnt work then sit next to the crib/bassinet (so they cant see your face) and put a hand on their tummy (some babies like to be patted, my little one just likes the hand placed their) until they stop then take your hand away. If they keep crying i then offer her the dummy and by this point she has normally calmed herself down. She wont sleep straight away but will lay there 'talking' to herself till she falls asleep. 

If you walk out of the room after say 'shhhing' and a few minutes later she starts crying again then try the 'shhhing' again. 
The whole idea is that they use us to calm or reassure but dont need us to fall asleep
Also, dont talk to them at all, other then 'shhhing'.. 

I just cant believe how well its worked for us. :)


----------



## armywife11

rosabelle said:


> Armywife, just this week i went to a 'mothers group' session organised by our community health group. They were talking about ways of helping a baby to settle themselves. I tried it that night and could not believe how easy it was... For the first two months she would have to fall asleep in my arms then put her down but in the last few days she actually wants to be put down when she is tired, she cried if i didnt!
> 
> So basically you put them down when they are quiet and calm and walk out of the room. If they fuss or make noises, just leave them. Once they start actually crying, give it 4 cries. If they dont calm or stop after 4 cries then "shhhh" them from outside the door so they cant see you. Once they stop crying, stop 'shhhing'. If that doesnt work then sit next to the crib/bassinet (so they cant see your face) and put a hand on their tummy (some babies like to be patted, my little one just likes the hand placed their) until they stop then take your hand away. If they keep crying i then offer her the dummy and by this point she has normally calmed herself down. She wont sleep straight away but will lay there 'talking' to herself till she falls asleep.
> 
> If you walk out of the room after say 'shhhing' and a few minutes later she starts crying again then try the 'shhhing' again.
> The whole idea is that they use us to calm or reassure but dont need us to fall asleep
> Also, dont talk to them at all, other then 'shhhing'..
> 
> I just cant believe how well its worked for us. :)

She loves the hand on her belly its my go to at night when she fusses in her bassinet but doesn't need anything. I will try this out and see how it goes. She has no issues going down on her own in the bassinet the crib is another story. Them seems reasonable and something both hubby and I can agree on. 

Thank you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## rosabelle

No worries :)
My little one is the same, i think its because her crib is in her room which has so many fun things to look at!! haha Where as the basinet is in our room and she just has the boring ceiling to stare at! 

I by no means wanted to do the whole 'crying it out' thing, especially at this age so by only leaving it a maximum of 4 cries you are still reassuring them that everything is ok, i guess its just helping them to realise they dont need to be rocked to sleep.. and i figure if i can get her to do this now at 2 months old then it will be so much easier when she is older.. 

My step sister has a 14 month old who wont go to sleep unless she is rocked and wont settle herself back to sleep at night so she is still up a few times every night! poor thing.. 

I also noticed that my little one is sleeping longer at night since we started this new 'routine'. Maybe because she is learning how to settle herself back when she wakes.. She slept for 7 hours straight the first night we tried it! :) 
Made me one happy mummy!


----------



## armywife11

Laila was sleeping 6 hours then 2 to 3 depending on how long I let her sleep. Last night she pulled a every two hours on us. sooo tired


----------



## wantanerd

Doyle was sleeping 6-9 hours in one stretch for a month but now hes waking 2-3 times a night.... very tiring


----------



## Mrs W 11

It is hard when you've got used to them sleeping through and then they start waking again! Freya was going to bed when we did and sleeping through but we have just given her a bedtime routine ( feed, bath, baby gro, feed, bed) and the first few nights she slept 8pm to 7am but the last 2 nights she's woken at 4am - I know I'm lucky it's not more though. 

The sleep idea does sound good rosabelle, good luck with it army.


----------



## Wilsey

Darn those growth spurts!! Sleep regression is awful :(


----------



## skeet9924

Anyone heard from Haj??


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Question *SKEET*, how is she getting along?


----------



## skeet9924

She was just feeling proper kicks last time I talked to her.. Oh and not sure If you heard, she's having a boy and a girl :). I might have to pm her and see how things are


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I'm here!!! Just have been super crazy lately. I will be 23 weeks tomorrow :) Just had a sono today and everything looked great! I'm heading to Florida for vacation with the fam on Friday!!! How is everyone?


----------



## MrsMM24

*HAJ*, that is soooo good to hear you are well. I was gone for alittle and *SKEET* u pdated me. Enjoy your vacay Hun!!!:flower:

I a m doing pretty well. Hanging in there basically as days inch by I get one day closer to a sticky sticky bean!FXD


----------



## armywife11

I am so glad to hear you gals are doing great!!


---
Sleep is improving but gas isn't. She is able to pass it easily but it just seems she gets it constantly. I know its from the amount of air she takes in when nursing. She just pops off and "clicks" when she eats because of the speed the milk comes down. I have tried elevating her, leaning back so she is sucking upward, held her upright, and laying down. It just depends on her mood and the speed. I pumped today and filled a bottle in less than 4 minuets! This is insane!! 

Even with all of that she still nurses well and is growing like crazy. She is in 3 to 6 month outfits now and I am retiring the newborn diapers this week. My baby is getting to big to fast! :(

We have tried the bottle again and found its best if Daddy gives it to her. I tried to give her one earlier today and she took it ok but then I finished her feed with the breast. We also broke out the Moby wrap today and she loved it as did I. I actually preferred it to a carrier and ring sling.


----------



## Bug222

Glad to hear everything is going well Haj!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Sleep regression kills. Teddy went from sleeping from 5pm until 3am to waking every 3 hours. I almost went insane. Now a days he drops random feeds. The other day I fed him at 3am and then again at 10:30am and last night is 1am and then again at 7:30am.

OMG Haj! It feels like only yesterday I was saying congrats on your bfp and very soon you'll be thinking about birth plans and so on. Wonderful to hear from you.

And skeet you're getting a long too. Wow time has flown

wantanerd I really hope Doyle goes back to sleeping well soon.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies im so glad ur all well. Mrs MM im still so excited to see u here! Im so glad i made this thread so i can catch up with u all. And skeet and haj too i cant believe ur both here having babies and i met u way back in the day on the old very first team 2012 thread! Its so nice to be able to catch up with u all after all this time.

So Georgia had her injections on thursday! It was awful for me but she did really well.. She was a little grumpy on the night and the following morning but generally ok. And she slept from 11pm to 8am! I thought it was a fluke cos she was tired after the jabs but she did it again last night! Woo!


----------



## wantanerd

Glad I am not the only one going through sleep regression. It will be 4 weeks on Tuesday. Praying it ends soon


----------



## Rigi.kun

Joe: It's hard seeing them get their jabs. But its worth it.

Wantanerd: I hope it ends soon too. My boobs don't know if they're arthur or mathur, as Teddy will sleep through one feed one night but not the same feed the next night.

AFM: We think I've ripped my c-section scar D: going to the doctors soon to get checked out


----------



## Wilsey

Rigi - how did you rip it and when? Are we still at risk of messing with it? I do sit ups and such, wonder if I shouldn't be!


----------



## josephine3

Ooh rigi sounds painful do be careful ladies!


----------



## armywife11

For those who are breastfeeding... when did your period come back?


----------



## Wilsey

Mine came back two months after I stopped breastfeeding.


----------



## Rigi.kun

My period came back when my son was 6 weeks old and has seem regular ever since. I have no problem BF him and he's now 16 weeks.

As for my scar, I didn't rip any internals, but I did upset the outside and my back muscles in the area. So I'm not allowed to the rower for the next couple of weeks. I just pushed myself to hard at the gym.


----------



## MrsMM24

*ARMYWIFE*, it has been 9 years now since DD was BF'ing, but my period came back during when she was about 8 weeks old.... It was pretty regular in timing but a little lighter in content.


----------



## wantanerd

my period has yet to come back but I also have PCOS


----------



## armywife11

Rigi hope you feel better.

Thanks ladies I am trying to figure out if my period is starting or if my PP bleeding has started again. Not sure at all.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mine hasn't come back... I'm bf and baby is 12 weeks old. Hope it doesn't come back for a while too! 

Ouch rigi, take it easy, sounds horrible. I had a c section and just about to start exercising again.


----------



## rosabelle

i stopped bf at 2 weeks and period came at about 7 weeks...
have you ladies thought about trying for number 2 and when you may start?
obviously its still very early but my dr keeps telling me to try within the next year because im more fertile...
we were thinking of waiting till she is 2 before trying...


----------



## Wilsey

We are thinking a 3 year age gap (including pregnancy time) between our two. I always wanted a 2 year age gap but that's all a little too soon for me.


----------



## wantanerd

It took 2 years for me to get pregnant with Doyle so I am not on anything but will probably start actively trying when Doyle is one. We want them close in age.


----------



## likeaustralia

Ethan's about 3.5 months (exclusively breastfed) and no sign of my period yet. Can't say that I mind. :). I'm not sure if we'll try for another, but if we do, I'd rather not have two in diapers... So probably a 3-4 year gap.


----------



## armywife11

I am not sure when we will try for another baby. We have talked about it some and like the ideal of her being at least one. We will see though.

I have seen the pros and cons of really close really apart so we will see what fits us at that time.


----------



## Mrs W 11

We had originally thought a 3 year age gap but now she's here I would rather be at home bringing up a family than at work so we might bring it closer! I'm 32 now and I'd like 3 kids so we might talk about it again when Freya is 12-18 months old


----------



## armywife11

armywife11 said:


> Rigi hope you feel better.
> 
> Thanks ladies I am trying to figure out if my period is starting or if my PP bleeding has started again. Not sure at all.

It was PP bleeding but it has stopped again. 

Breast feeding/gas issue is improving. We have figured out a few different things to try and they are working and little one is nursing more often without a breast shield :happydance: The sleep regression stopped for now.

Struggling to get her to take a bottle... I have tried nursing her then giving it to her.. tried hubby giving it to her.. tried giving it to her when shes sleepy when shes wide awake.. nothing. Suggestions?


----------



## wantanerd

try not being in the room. My sister in laws daughter would only take a bottle when she was out of the room.


----------



## armywife11

wantanerd said:


> try not being in the room. My sister in laws daughter would only take a bottle when she was out of the room.

Just tried and she sucked a few times but then started to cry. We are going to keep trying though that was the best try all week!! :thumbup:


----------



## armywife11

We are not using breast shields anymore except for a few seconds to pull out my one inverted nipple! However now worried shes not eating enough but trying not to stress it.


----------



## wantanerd

I always have that fear, especially since my son is so tiny. I just remind myself he is not fussing for more after he is done eating and he is peeing and pooping as he should.


----------



## likeaustralia

Breastfed babies really do know how much they need to eat I think, so unless there's some other concern (crying all the time, not growing as she should, etc), try not to worry! I know my LO is eating enough because he has plenty of wet/dirty diapers (way more than "they" say even), so if you do find yourself worrying, try to go by the diapers. Don't let anyone try to make you feel like your baby isn't getting what they need from you. My mom tried to insist that my son 
needed bottles of water. Erm... No.

And congrats on weaning her off the shield! I bet you're feeling so much better! I know how relieved I began to feel when that process got easier for me. :)


----------



## armywife11

She usually goes through 12 a day so 6 more than they say they should. I am glad to have weaned her off them. We were actually able to eat in the car at a work function for my hubby. (no place to go and she wont let me use a cover yet...)


----------



## armywife11

She had a big blow out like biggest to day then has nursed better today. I literally just put her down after an hour long nurse a thon. I pumped my other breast just to get them both the same size! lol

I am nit sure if it was her belly or the formilk. I started pumping both breasts this morning to get them closer to the hindmilk for her and she has seemed happier today less gas too!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Teddy has learnt 'keep away' which is when he's not interested in my breast he cranes his neck back so his mouth isn't near my nipple. He's gotten to be an expert at it. And he hardly ever comfort sucks, which proved be a problem Monday morning.
I think he might be pre-teething as he was super fussy / cry-y Monday morning for no obvious reason. I was pretty sure he should be hungry so I offered him my breast and he just played 'keep away' with it while screamining. I ended up having to pump some milk out and OH fed him via bottle. That settled him enough to be able to convince him he wanted some bfing.
I'm surprised at how well he's taken the bottle, we've only been doing it for a week and he's drank every bottle we've given him. We're now experimenting with rice cereal :)


----------



## likeaustralia

armywife11 said:


> She had a big blow out like biggest to day then has nursed better today. I literally just put her down after an hour long nurse a thon. I pumped my other breast just to get them both the same size! lol
> 
> I am nit sure if it was her belly or the formilk. I started pumping both breasts this morning to get them closer to the hindmilk for her and she has seemed happier today less gas too!

I went through that when I weaned E off the shield too. With the shield, he was drooling/spilling a lot, so my supply was way more than needed. When he finally learned to do it without the shield, he was getting full on just foremilk. I didn't pump though, I just let it run its course and it evened out in a few days.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies hope ur all well. Sorry i havent been around so much its been a busy few weeks! 

Georgias injections went well and she is now 12lbs at last weigh in!

Armywife i kno it was ages ago u mentioned this but u were saying about the clicking noise while bfing. 5eorgia sometimes does this and im sure she takes in more gas when she does it. It seems to help if i lift my boob up a little from underneath, it fills her mouth more and the clicking stops. Just thought i wud let u kno incase it helps u too! Also just wondered why u are trying so hard with the bottle? Is it just for practical reasons? I still havent tried i dont kno why im kinda reluctant to do it... Sorry i havent updated the front page for u yet i need to get to a computer! I wonder who is next to have their baby?
I also thought i was getting my period i bled for just one day and it stopped..... And now im getting a lot of what seems like ewcm.. I dont kno whats going on :shrug: ??


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> I went through that when I weaned E off the shield too. With the shield, he was drooling/spilling a lot, so my supply was way more than needed. When he finally learned to do it without the shield, he was getting full on just foremilk. I didn't pump though, I just let it run its course and it evened out in a few days.

Shes nursed pretty well today and I didn't notice as much foremilk so maybe things are working out. My boobs are softer than normal right now and she nursed multiple times last night and this morning. I also think I was having an oversupply due to the shields because things have been more comfortable since going off them. Seems she can drain them faster and she has a better time nursing without them. 

Shes still acting like her belly hurts though. I cant tell if its gas or her trying to poop. Shes passed wind several time from last night to today.


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Armywife i kno it was ages ago u mentioned this but u were saying about the clicking noise while bfing. 5eorgia sometimes does this and im sure she takes in more gas when she does it. It seems to help if i lift my boob up a little from underneath, it fills her mouth more and the clicking stops. Just thought i wud let u kno incase it helps u too! Also just wondered why u are trying so hard with the bottle? Is it just for practical reasons?
> 
> I also thought i was getting my period i bled for just one day and it stopped..... And now im getting a lot of what seems like ewcm.. I dont kno whats going on :shrug: ??

I have been lifting up my boob and have limited her to laying on her back or side to feed her because she holds the latch better. The best feeds are when we are both laying down so we have been doing those at bed time. She has less trouble nursing off the breast with the normal nipple than the inverted one. The clicking is improving. 

The bottle is solely for practical reasons. She won't let me put a cover over her when we nurse and she pops off a lot when theres stuff going on around her. So far we have nursed in nursing rooms and in my car because of it. Its also really hard to leave her with hubs for a little bit because she eats whenever she feels like with no real schedule. She is getting more predictable and we are constantly working with the cover.

I truely dont mind if someone sees but hubby does a little (my boob not me nursing) and people here are way to uncomfortable with it.



That could be breakthru bleeding maybe? I am not sure.. this whole period post baby thing is confusing me. Only thing I know is my doctor said it would like like a scene from the movie carrie so that what I am watching for and fearing.


----------



## MrsMM24

*JOSEPHINE*, so good to hear your LO is doing better and what a nice weight gain! 

Can't wait to go through all of this next year!

:wave: Hi Ladies!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Hi ladies hope ur all well. Sorry i havent been around so much its been a busy few weeks!
> 
> Georgias injections went well and she is now 12lbs at last weigh in!

Jo I totally forgot to say glad to hear!!


----------



## skeet9924

Hi mrsm how are you feeling??


----------



## Rigi.kun

I feel gyped that my period returned so soon after Teddy was born, and very thankful I've taken precautions so that we didn't get a surprise so quickly after Teddy's birth.

Thinking about breastfeeding in public: My DF doesn't like me doing it where people can see but I couldn't be bothered stuffing around with a cover because I feel more stupid with trying to use one then just nursing Teddy. If anyone ever dare to stare at me or say something to me maliciously I would pull out my cover and say "Lucky for you I have brought a complimentary cover to put over your head, have a great day" I believe that mothers should have the right to feed their baby without feeling bad, and if a cover is used it's because that's what the mother wants not because she feels like she has too.


----------



## josephine3

Oh are periods supposed to return heavier after childbirth then? I was going to ask maybe it was just a quick light period? Mayb im oving but iv never had ov bleeding before hmmm...

I always use a light cover to get her attatched, then i just put it over the nipple area not right over her head. Does she pull the cover off armywife? Have u tried tucking it under ur bra strap at the top?

Mrs mm hope all is going well post us an update!


----------



## MrsMM24

skeet9924 said:


> Hi mrsm how are you feeling??

I am still battling with nausea but not as bad. Biggest thing effecting me and my daily life is the FATIGUE! Wow, I can't stay away 2 hours. Really hard when I work a regular 8-9 hour job with 45 mi nute commute, have a 10 yo 4th grader, and a DW...:wacko: I am making it though. Thanks sooo much for asking. Haven't quite found a particular thread that I fit into well yet. I started one in 1st Trim though and still do my testing threads, but the convo is hugely different. How are you feeling Hun? How is the 2nd Trimester treating you?


*JOSEPHINE*... Hey Hun! I am posting thorough updates in my journal, but I would love to give you a quick one... 2nd scan went LOVELY. Scheduled for my 3rd on Nov 6th and if that goes well, it will be my last scan until LAte December early January... not looking forward to that wait though. That seems sooo very long. Otherwise, all went well at the scan and I am nervously awaiting the next scan... I have had the most waits ever starting with the over 3 years of TTC, long TWWs, 2 MCs, and waits for and to the next scan... Now I wait for a healthy LO!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Oh are periods supposed to return heavier after childbirth then? I was going to ask maybe it was just a quick light period? Mayb im oving but iv never had ov bleeding before hmmm...
> 
> I always use a light cover to get her attatched, then i just put it over the nipple area not right over her head. Does she pull the cover off armywife? Have u tried tucking it under ur bra strap at the top?
> 
> Mrs mm hope all is going well post us an update!

My OB was saying its pretty heavy not sure though because no one ever told me about the first one post baby so I am going to ask around. He made it seem really awful.. I can't believe its that bad though or someone would have said something. 

Yea she pulls off the cover, cries until I remove it, refuses to hold a latch. I am working with her though. I do feel more comfortable having the cover in certain situations here I won't lie but hope I get more comfortable not having it.


----------



## skeet9924

MrsMM24 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mrsm how are you feeling??
> 
> I am still battling with nausea but not as bad. Biggest thing effecting me and my daily life is the FATIGUE! Wow, I can't stay away 2 hours. Really hard when I work a regular 8-9 hour job with 45 mi nute commute, have a 10 yo 4th grader, and a DW...:wacko: I am making it though. Thanks sooo much for asking. Haven't quite found a particular thread that I fit into well yet. I started one in 1st Trim though and still do my testing threads, but the convo is hugely different. How are you feeling Hun? How is the 2nd Trimester treating you?Click to expand...

I'm glad to hear the nausea isnt as bad. I remember finding 1st tri nearly immpossible..especially with the fatigue. I would sleep 11 hours at night then fall back a sleep in the after noon for 2-4 hours and was able to fall asleep early that night.. I was lucky I was off work during the summer I couldn't imagine how you are doing it. I had difficulty finding the right thread to join too!! I actually found one in the pregnancy group area for a march due date thread..I feel a lot better there. 2nd tri is treating me pretty good. I mostly have my energy back except the odd day I'm too tired to stay awake past 8. I feel good overall and am starting to feel my lo move which is exciting. I have my gender scan on the 30th. My only complaint is sciatic pain...I'm hoping to book a massage in as I can barely walk some days. But i must admit I love being pregnant!! ( never thought I would have said that during the 1st tri lol)


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, just popping in to say hi!!! Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I've been Mia my comp broke and I've been crazy lately!


----------



## skeet9924

hey Haj!!! Doing good here!! Go for my gender scan on tuesday :happydance: 

How are you holding up?? I bet your getting a very nice bump now!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi *HAJ*!! Nice to hear from you.... All seems to be well with me, losing some pregnancy symptoms this week has me slightly worried, but all in all I am ok... We are trying to hold out until the next scan on the 6th. I hope you are tuckered in nicely and preparing for this "Perfect Storm" headed to the East Coast.... 

Hi *SKEET*! Glad to hear you are doing well can't wait for that scan! 


:wave: Ladies!


----------



## jmandrews

Hey ladies!!! I have been MIA lately. I need to catch up. But I do have a question for all the ladies who have had babies. My baby is 3 months and I still have not ha a period. Is this normal? I am not breastfeeding.


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Hey ladies!!! I have been MIA lately. I need to catch up. But I do have a question for all the ladies who have had babies. My baby is 3 months and I still have not ha a period. Is this normal? I am not breastfeeding.

My book says typically around 10 weeks. I assume it could be longer.. not sure though.


----------



## skeet9924

Mrs mm.. I found from about 9-14 weeks symptoms would come and go.. Some days I felt amazing and others I couldn't lift my head with our being sick. Have you thought of investing in a Doppler?


----------



## armywife11

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi *HAJ*!! Nice to hear from you.... All seems to be well with me, losing some pregnancy symptoms this week has me slightly worried, but all in all I am ok... We are trying to hold out until the next scan on the 6th. I hope you are tuckered in nicely and preparing for this "Perfect Storm" headed to the East Coast....
> 
> Hi *SKEET*! Glad to hear you are doing well can't wait for that scan!
> 
> 
> :wave: Ladies!

hope you guys stay warm and safe!


----------



## Wilsey

jm - love the new pic, she's gorgeous!


----------



## josephine3

Hi haj good to hear from u! Like skeet says i bet that double bump is really coming on now hehe.
Skeet im glad u are enjoying being pregnant, u kno i really miss it! And i never thought id say that at the end of third tri!

Thanks for the update Mrs MM im sorry i never have time to read ur journal... All u ladies need to post scan piccies too id love to see what the twins look like now!

Jm im confused about the periods too i guess it takes a while to sort out but i have bled for a couple of days really lightly, then nothing,then just 1 day randomly on its own quite heavy. So i dunno :shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

Jo- I am loving being preg!! I have my 20 week scan tomorrow so ill post a pic for sure!! I've been pretty good with my emotions too.. On Saturday I got a little upset because I couldn't zip up any of my hoodies anymore.. I could feel my eyes water up a but but was able to laugh it off.. Oh is pretty good at turning my upset ness into a joke and making me laugh so that helps. It's funny that when I do want to cry in my head I know it's hormones and I'm being silly yet the tears still come. I'm just happy I can laugh at myself and enjoy it. One of my friends is 2 weeks ahead of me and the poor thing is miserable and depressed. I feel so bad for her ..


----------



## armywife11

I have a swaddle tip to share!

First off if your LO hates having their arms pinned down try folding them across the chest. Shockingly we swaddled for 6 hours last night and she allowed it!!

The sleeping is staying around 4 hours which to be honest I dont mind it because she nurses and helps keep engorgement down. Last week she was waking every two hours but I knew it wasn't regression finally caught her in the action and saw she was startling herself awake! We swaddled last night and got a 6 hour sleep out of her! We tried it the night before but she wouldn't let us (then we learned about the arm thing). Nursing has improved but shes still having horrid gas. We picked up some gripe water to try it appose to the gas drops it was about the same. We are just giving the drops more often to help her out and keeping her upright when awake if possible. I cut out dairy but not seeing any changes. I have been pumping to help get her closer to the hindmilk and that is helping some. Both my hubbys side and my side have stomach issues that do run in the family so going to bring it up at her 2 month appointment. 

Hope everyone is doing good (I have been catching posts but not a lot of time to post back) and hope anyone on the US east coast is safe and warm!!!


----------



## rosabelle

Armywife we have swaddled since day one :) and she now sleeps through the night.. i am worried about when she starts rolling tho, because we will have to stop swaddling and i know she still startles herself aswell when asleep if not swaddled.. 
does anyone have any ideas on how to 'wean' off swaddling?


----------



## armywife11

rosabelle said:


> Armywife we have swaddled since day one :) and she now sleeps through the night.. i am worried about when she starts rolling tho, because we will have to stop swaddling and i know she still startles herself aswell when asleep if not swaddled..
> does anyone have any ideas on how to 'wean' off swaddling?

The nurses told us to roll blankets and put them under her to keep her from rolling over because from day one she liked sleeping on her side. We never did it though because she would keep her arm out to prevent herself from rolling over.


----------



## skeet9924

well just like me and Oh our lo is stubborn and is breach... looks like we are staying team :yellow: I didnt even get a pic because the tech couldnt really get a good pic of the baby due to the position it was in


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> well just like me and Oh our lo is stubborn and is breach... looks like we are staying team :yellow: I didnt even get a pic because the tech couldnt really get a good pic of the baby due to the position it was in

Well team yellow is fun!


----------



## MrsMM24

*SKEET* I think that is how I am or am going to be... assuming all is still going well in there. I have had really no symptoms for the last week, however, last night, I had the WORST nausea thus far. I mean all I could do was lay down on my side and hope... As for a doppler, YES, we are getting one. We were waiting until 2nd Trimester or at least this next appt on the 6th to order it just to make sure. I am sure that it will give us piece of mind as the long wait between U/S start. If all goes well at this 3rd scan, doc says the next scan won't be until January! No way we could wait!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Mrsmm- everything sounds like its going good., I know how freaky the changing symptoms can be, and to be honest the first little bit if 2nd tri is weird because you don't really look preg or feel preg and there aren't any scans until 20 weeks to confirm preg in your mind. I found the Doppler helped a lot with it.. I still listen to the hb !! It helped at my last appt because the nurse that was there was not the normal one and couldn't find the hb.. If I hadn't if found it right before I went I would have been terrified!!


----------



## wantanerd

Mrs MM, you are 11 weeks right now! Congrats! I took comfort in knowing once you make it to 11 weeks you have a 97% chance of making it to delivery. Hope all is well on the scan!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies heres a pic of my 26 week bump!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (27).jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## skeet9924

lovely bump haj!!!! Here is my progression :)
 



Attached Files:







Pregnancy3.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## haj624

Love it!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Have u picked names yet?


----------



## haj624

We picked Colin for the boy and were torn between Lily and Isabella for the girl.


Anyone have input????


----------



## wantanerd

I love both girls names, we wanted Isabella forever until Twilight made it one of the most popular names. Due to Isabella being popular, I think Lily is the better pick.


----------



## armywife11

wantanerd said:


> I love both girls names, we wanted Isabella forever until Twilight made it one of the most popular names. Due to Isabella being popular, I think Lily is the better pick.

We had both of the girls names on our short list and I love Colin as well! 

We did decide against Isabella because of the twilight movies though. We wanted a name that wouldnt be as common.


----------



## skeet9924

I like lily better :)


----------



## Rigi.kun

I like the name Lilly


----------



## rosabelle

cute bumps ladies! i actually miss my bump.. 

I like Lily out of the two, but i do know sooo many babies with the name lily aswell.. We liked Lily for ages to but decided on something a little less common these days.. 
But then in the long run who really cares how common it is.. just pick what ever you guys love :)


----------



## Wilsey

I agree Rosabelle - just pick whichever one you like best!

Even if you pick a more uncommon name, someone else is bound to have it. I can't believe William's cousin is Theodore James - just like Rigi's!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

That's so cool :D 

Originally my boy was going to be called Theodore Bane. We decided that may get us into trouble lol


----------



## haj624

I love them both...that's the problem lol


----------



## josephine3

Loving the bump pics ladies!haj u look nearly full term now hehe..cant wait to see when u really are!


----------



## haj624

Jo I know!!!! And I still have 11 1/2 more weeks!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

haj, when I was thinking about names, we also considered what the initials would be, making sure they didn't spell anything bad, and what, if any, nicknames there would be. For example, do you like the nickname Bella or Izzy for Isabella or would you prefer people just refer to your daughter as Lily (not many nicknames for that one)?


----------



## haj624

I love Bella...izzy I'm ok with too. The middle name would be Elizabeth so it would either be lej or iej


----------



## Bug222

Beautiful bumps ladies!!! 

Haj- both names are beautiful!! Isabella was on our list if we had a girl.


----------



## armywife11

What we almost did was wait till she was born and name her when we saw her. Ironically Her name means dark haired beauty born at night so it actually fit her perfectly.


----------



## josephine3

If you're definitely going for Elizabeth then i like lily as a first name. Isabella Elizabeth is a bit of a mouthful!


----------



## MrsMM24

DW and I are on a whole different page when it comes to names, however, I will weigh in on this since it is for my girl *HAJ*, I like Lily Elizabeth... it is soooo elegant and beautiful... GL!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I like Isabella but I think lily and Colin go well together as twin names! I'm so excited for you ladies, I can't believe you don't have long to go haj!!


----------



## josephine3

Nice to hear from you Mrs W! How is Freya doing?


----------



## haj624

Thank you for the help ladies!!! I know 11 more weeks!!!


----------



## skeet9924

i cant believe you only have 11 weeks left...it seems its gone so fast!!


----------



## haj624

Haha ppl say that but I feel like I've been pregnant forever lol.

Skeet r u finding out what you're having?


----------



## skeet9924

I wanted to but baby is breech and facing my back so we couldnt see ....I'm hoping to have another chance to see


----------



## haj624

Both the babies are breech too. When's your next Sono?


----------



## skeet9924

no idea... I go see my ob on he 19th...I dont even know if I will get another one or not :shrug:


----------



## haj624

Gotcha. My doctor has me going to pre term labor appts every 2 weeks due to back pains i was having a few weeks ago but i dont mind bc im guarenteed to see my little ones...so I get to see them tomorrow!!!


----------



## skeet9924

awww so nice that you get to see them. It doesnt surprise me that they are monitoring you closely...tends to happen with multiples. Hopefully everything is okay and your babies stay in a lot longer :) My neighbour told me that she wasnt able to find out the sex of her baby at the 20 week scan and she got another one at 30 weeks that she was able to tell. I'm not sure if by then I will want to know or if I will be content not knowing.


----------



## haj624

i was such a crazy lady about finding out. i didnt want to register for neutral things. speaking of which i am also a loser about checking my registry and it seems a lot of things are comin off so im wondering if my shower is soon!!!


----------



## skeet9924

lol all I have on my registry so far is diapers!! I've been so lazy about doing it...I was really excited to find out the gender so that I could do it..now that I dont know the gender I dont have any want to complete it.. I do know the bedding I am picking but my mom is buying it for me so I dont even have to put it on the registry.

Its nice to have a surprise shower...My best friend is throwing me one and its not a secret at all.


----------



## haj624

mine took a while to get everything i wanted on it. i have a feeling its either the 17/18 or the 24/25


----------



## wantanerd

I just went and had Doyle's Christmas pics taken! We got a ton because he kept smiling =). Here are a few of my favorites!
 



Attached Files:







72C.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2









48C.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









42C.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rigi.kun

Doyle is such the cutest :D Lovely pictures. He'll be a charmer when he grows up


----------



## wantanerd

He was so cute, I went in for the 14.99 special and ended up paying $100! But he only gets one first Christmas so it was worth it!


----------



## skeet9924

He's adorable :) 

Haj- I think I need to actually go to the place and see what I want instead of trying to do it all online


----------



## Mrs W 11

Doyles pics are gorgeous, you must be so pleased wantanerd! 

Haj I can't believe you are 27 weeks! Your twins will be here before you know it!


----------



## haj624

Doyle is so cute!!!!


I cant wait!!!


----------



## armywife11

Doyle is adorable!!!!


So breastfeeding update... things have improved dramatically! We have taken to nursing lying down most of the time as she can handle the fast let down much easier that way and the gas has almost disappeared as shes not doing the "clicking" as much. I just have a new issue with breastfeeding outside the house... she doesn't nurse as well. I am going to post about it in the breast feeding section. 

She has her 2 month appointment this week so we will see how my little peanut is doing.


----------



## armywife11

Well just discovered how much shes grown.. had to resize her night time diapers tonight :(


----------



## Bug222

Doyle is adorable!! Such great pics! We are going to get Iain's done again at the beginning of Dec.


----------



## MrsMM24

*Doyle* is the cutest!! How adorable are those pics!


:hi: Ladies!


----------



## rosabelle

Doyle is super cute!! 

I took a couple of photos of our little one too, some for christmas cards and others just because they were cute! :)


----------



## wantanerd

Adorable!


----------



## armywife11

Rosabelle adorable!!!


Laila's checkup went great and she is doing wonderful.


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!!! 

I have a bit of an update!! I went yesterday for an ultrasound on my leg as one was swelling and they wanted to make sure I don't have a blood clot.. I don't have one which is great!! The us tech asked me if I knew what I was having and I told her that I did not as the baby was breech.. She offered to take a look for me. I panicked cause oh was not there and I had wrapped my head around not knowing ., i asked her to look as I wanted to see my baby but not tell me what I was having just to put it on a piece of paper .. So she did .. I rushed home to tell oh .. He of course wanted to know.. Looks like I'm team :blue: !!!! I'm so excited!! It was the best bday present ever!!


----------



## josephine3

Aww skeet what a lovely suprise for u! Congrats now go shoppin for some lil blue clothes lol.

Rosabelle she is so cute - and i think she looks a lot like the scan piccy in your avatar with her chubby cheeks hehe..


----------



## haj624

Yayy skeet how exciting!!!

Right now I'm on my way to what I think is my baby shower. Everyone is being so weird lol. Ill let you ladies know!!!


----------



## armywife11

Thats so exciting!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats skeet!! Hope you enjoyed your shower haj.

Freya has started to coo and babble now and merrily chatters away to herself all day! So lush


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! Oh and I are thrilled!! Hope you had fun at the baby shower Haj :)


----------



## rosabelle

Congrats Skeet! Time for shopping! haha

I think she does as well Jo, amazing hey!


----------



## josephine3

I got my 1st period after baby oooowww i forgot how painful they are.. Its not good :(

Mrs W - georgia has started to 'talk' to herself more too! Its really cute x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Really I haven't had a period yet. Are you still breastfeeding Jo?


----------



## armywife11

I think we are teething! I am about to pull out my hair! Trying to teach her how to chew on teething toys to help her find some relief but all she will chew on are her fists and rags. 

She is drooling a ton, chewing on her hands/fists/blankets, fasting, biting, fussy (not colic), and shes waking a lot more from sleep for no real reason. The fasting is killing me but when she gets downright hungry she nurses well and hasn't bit down yet. The sleeping is also tolerable because we can get her back down with a few tricks. However the constant fussy is draining me. I have been wearing her around the house which is helping her some.


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> I got my 1st period after baby oooowww i forgot how painful they are.. Its not good :(
> 
> Mrs W - georgia has started to 'talk' to herself more too! Its really cute x

I have had PMS like symptoms a few times but just that one "is it a period is it pp bleeding who knows" moment. I have had cramping though, felt like I have had PMS a few times now. My OB said when I start spacing her nursing out to 4+ hours it will prolly come back. We have spaced out a few feeds because of how long she will sleep but nothing yet.


----------



## Bug222

How was the shower Haj?


----------



## josephine3

Mrs W 11 said:


> Really I haven't had a period yet. Are you still breastfeeding Jo?

yep still breastfeeding around every 2hrs in the day! Im struggling to try and space out her feeds actually, as she is awake for an hr and half, has around half hr nap then wants feeding when she wakes. 
Also struggling to get her to take a bottle of expressed, she just is having none of it.

My health visitor reckons that bfing only stops ur periods if ur undernourished? ! Not sure about that one..i wish it had stayed away to be fair its been reeaaally heavy. Tmi but I need to change tampax every hr!

Armywife that sounds pretty early for teething - im not sure we've had any teething yet but she is definitely getting dribblier and chewing on her hands a lot!


----------



## MrsMM24

*JOESPHINE*, hang in there. I breast fed for a little over 9 months (pumping too) and my period was back in just under 3 months. My doc indicated the same thing, that if I wasn't eating properly while BFg that it would effect the cycle. She also said that every woman and their particular cycle is different so it can come at different times. I had a natural delivery.... the 1st one was very heavy, but the doc said it was "clearing out" so.....


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Really I haven't had a period yet. Are you still breastfeeding Jo?
> 
> yep still breastfeeding around every 2hrs in the day! Im struggling to try and space out her feeds actually, as she is awake for an hr and half, has around half hr nap then wants feeding when she wakes.
> Also struggling to get her to take a bottle of expressed, she just is having none of it.
> 
> My health visitor reckons that bfing only stops ur periods if ur undernourished? ! Not sure about that one..i wish it had stayed away to be fair its been reeaaally heavy. Tmi but I need to change tampax every hr!
> 
> Armywife that sounds pretty early for teething - im not sure we've had any teething yet but she is definitely getting dribblier and chewing on her hands a lot!Click to expand...

We have given up on the bottle. She will take it from a cup or syringe but it takes forever.

I have never heard that one either but I was warned by my ob it could be heavy. He even said "you may have a super tampon, super maxi pad, and a towel between your legs." downright terrifying me to be honest! lol

I know it seems early too! I called my mom and she grabbed my baby book to check and I cut my first tooth at three months.. it was a bit longer before I cut the next ones though. --- I can feel a bump on her lower gum so we are just watching it to see what happens. Her ped said all the "symptoms" sound like it but she may not cut a tooth for awhile.. that she could be "pre-teething?" gotta look into that. We are getting orajel today though see if it helps.


----------



## josephine3

Yeah i had to sleep wih a tampon and a pad on and still had to get up a few times in the night. Its been ridiculous, slowing down a little now tho thankfully!

Georgia hates the bottle. If u try and give it when shes hungry she just screams. When shes been fed she will hold it in her mouth and sort of 'play' with it but doesnt suck :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've been breast feeding for four months, I'm sure I'm not under nourished I eat like a horse!! Always hungry. Period is welcome to stay away though. Actually I'm on cerazette pill now so not sure if I'm meant to get a period as you don't take a break with this pill. 

Trying to eat healthily but failing tonight as having sleep issues with Freya - currently drinking hot choc and eating chocolate!! She can't get herself off to sleep and it's turning into a nightmare. I've posted a thread in baby club but any advice/experience from you ladies welcome!! 

Freya is teething on and off. Red cheeks, dribbling, sucking fists but apparently it can still be months before they get a tooth. So hard to see them in pain though :-(


----------



## Bug222

AF returned for me at 4 1/2 months- BF/pumped till 3 months. Was super heavy, lasted over a week too.


----------



## armywife11

Mrs W 11 said:


> Actually I'm on cerazette pill now so not sure if I'm meant to get a period as you don't take a break with this pill.
> 
> Freya is teething on and off. Red cheeks, dribbling, sucking fists but apparently it can still be months before they get a tooth. So hard to see them in pain though :-(

No your not suppose to but you can have spotting and/or breakthrough bleeding. I was going to go back on the pill but decided against it. 

I bought some orajel for her and it worked she was upset that her mouth felt funny at first but she quickly got over that.

Side note I am not sure again if I am having a period or breakthrough bleeding but starting to track my cycles again just in case. We decided that we wouldn't try for baby number two till after her first birthday but when we will actually try we haven't decided.


----------



## likeaustralia

I'm at almost 5 months of BF'ing and still no period here... and I'm positive I'm not undernourished! E is also sleeping 7-8 hours at night now, and has been for a couple of weeks. I know of a few women who didn't get it back until they stopped BF'ing completely. I think it just depends and is different for everyone.

Also, I have a bit of a rant. We were up to visit my parents for Thanksgiving and my mom was CONSTANTLY asking both me and DH if E is eating enough, why he doesn't get juice, etc. She also attributes everything he does differently than I did to him being breastfed. "Oh you were talking already --- must be because he's breastfed huh!" DRIVING ME CRAZY!!! Anyone else have family members questioning exclusive breastfeeding?


----------



## josephine3

No-one has really questioned it but they look at me weird cos Im not starting her on anything else yet. My friend whos baby is a week younger than georgia has started solids already and of course i supposedly should have too. :dohh: 

its like they think my baby is 'behind' for being exclusively breastfed. I do wish she would take a bottle of ebm tho!

Do freya and ethan have expressed milk? How did u get them to take a bottle?
Armywife u say uv given up on the bottle? I thought that laila used to take one?


----------



## likeaustralia

Jo, Ethan was in the hospital for two weeks after he was born, so I was pumping and he was getting ebm for that whole time. After he came home, I slowly weaned him off bottles and onto the breast. We haven't tried bottles again since then. I don't really have any need to be away from him right now, so I'm not worried about it at this point.


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> Also, I have a bit of a rant. We were up to visit my parents for Thanksgiving and my mom was CONSTANTLY asking both me and DH if E is eating enough, why he doesn't get juice, etc. She also attributes everything he does differently than I did to him being breastfed. "Oh you were talking already --- must be because he's breastfed huh!" DRIVING ME CRAZY!!! Anyone else have family members questioning exclusive breastfeeding?

Thats awful! I am fortunate that my family and DH's family both support it and are cheering us on even though various members didn't do it themselves or longer than 2 months. Every baby is different every baby does things at different paces has nothing to do with what they are eating. I hate when people are like that!


----------



## likeaustralia

It just astonishes me that she has seemingly so little knowledge on the subject. She's a nurse AND a mom. You would think someone with those "credentials" wouldn't be pushing juice on a 4-month old. UGH!

Sorry for the rant. My mom just really makes me angry, especially about this.


----------



## jmandrews

I Breastfed Everlee until she was 8 weeks and then switched to formula. AF returned last week when Everlee turned 18 weeks. I was surprised how long it took for it to return. I am thankful it was right back to normal. Now i am hoping I will get on a regular cycle.


----------



## jmandrews

jmandrews said:


> I Breastfed Everlee until she was 8 weeks and then switched to formula. AF returned last week when Everlee turned 18 weeks. I was surprised how long it took for it to return. I am thankful it was right back to normal. Now i am hoping I will get on a regular cycle.

Also Everlee started teething around 3 months. Now that she is 4 months I have to keep a bib on her. She is drooling like crazy.


----------



## josephine3

likeaustralia said:


> Jo, Ethan was in the hospital for two weeks after he was born, so I was pumping and he was getting ebm for that whole time. After he came home, I slowly weaned him off bottles and onto the breast. We haven't tried bottles again since then. I don't really have any need to be away from him right now, so I'm not worried about it at this point.

i did think this when i was replying sorry! I do find it strange that i was so happy georgia breastfed well and now im trying to push bottles on her... I just think she is larning to drink for herself when i try a bottle and gets her hands up there on it.. Ow will we progress to a sippy cup if she wont do that with the bottle?

Does anyone else find it harder to get into a comfotrable bfing position now ur lo is bigger?


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> Jo, Ethan was in the hospital for two weeks after he was born, so I was pumping and he was getting ebm for that whole time. After he came home, I slowly weaned him off bottles and onto the breast. We haven't tried bottles again since then. I don't really have any need to be away from him right now, so I'm not worried about it at this point.
> 
> i did think this when i was replying sorry! I do find it strange that i was so happy georgia breastfed well and now im trying to push bottles on her... I just think she is larning to drink for herself when i try a bottle and gets her hands up there on it.. Ow will we progress to a sippy cup if she wont do that with the bottle?
> 
> Does anyone else find it harder to get into a comfotrable bfing position now ur lo is bigger?Click to expand...

No worries!

And yes, he's not only bigger, but he's stronger and squirmier and more distracted! I've been having to feed him in different places because his normal spot (the rocker in his room) is surrounded by things that are apparently far more interesting to look at than a boob! :dohh:


----------



## likeaustralia

Just wanted to give you all a peak at our New Years card! What do you think? (This is my first draft, so if you have any suggestions, I'm open. :))
 



Attached Files:







2013-NewYearCard-4x6.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## josephine3

Georgia doesnt seem to get distracted she loves the boob lol its the most interesting thing around!

Cute card!


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> Georgia doesnt seem to get distracted she loves the boob lol its the most interesting thing around!
> 
> Cute card!

Thanks :)

I noticed he was getting super distracted right around the 4 month mark, so you might see her start looking around soon. Sometimes Ethan tries to look around with the boob IN his mouth. Silly baby.


----------



## MrsMM24

Loooove the card *LIKE*!!!

We are hoping to give out something pink or something blue for New Year's Eve!!! Our gender scan will be that day!


----------



## armywife11

You will hear some of the oddest things from those you think would know better. My grandmother swears you can't breastfeed while pregnant because the baby will get sick.. even though she breastfed while pregnant without knowing and her son never got sick. 

I literally only feed laying down anymore. She cant see anything but my face and it more comfortable since she is now pretty much nursing to sleep so the feds can last anywhere from 10 to 45 min. 

The card is cute!! We are having family photos done this weekend! Got little girl a Christmas dress and everything! MrsMM24 that will be cute and super exciting!!!!


----------



## josephine3

MrsMM24 said:


> Loooove the card *LIKE*!!!
> 
> We are hoping to give out something pink or something blue for New Year's Eve!!! Our gender scan will be that day!

awww fun!


----------



## wantanerd

Doyle turned 6 months yesterday! I can't believe it's been half a year already! We started feeding him solid foods the week of Thanksgiving and he is an eating machine. We usually grind up a bit of what we are eating in the food processor and he loves it. We have made him baby applesauce and fresh sweet potato which he devoured. We are moving at the end of the week so we bought some baby food pouches for the three day road trip. He just tried the pears and devoured over an ounce of it. I have a feeling he will fatten up over the next couple of months. 
Can't believe I made it to six months of breast feeding. Will definitely be trying to bf for the next 6 months. Hoping the 3-4 day car ride goes well and am so looking forward to him being with my family for Christmas. 
Here's his 6 month picture! https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/487108_10102492294393903_1793818437_n.jpg


----------



## armywife11

He's adorable and getting so big!!! I can't believe its been that long already either!!


----------



## likeaustralia

So cute wantanerd! My LO turned 5 months on the first... this year is just flyyyiing by! Hope your move goes well. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies:wave: sorry to have been gone so long, I will have to read back soon. Updated my journal, but came down with one illness after another. Did any of you have pregnancy rhinitis? I have had it since about week 11 and it got worse leading to a sinus infection that then infected my throat leading to laryngitis and as we all know, nooothing you can truly have for meds to relieve... I am back however, and have my 16 wk appt this afternoon. Anxiously awaiting it to make sure all is well in there with LO after the beat down Mommy took over the last week with illness. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## skeet9924

I've had issues with my sinuses since early on.. I sleep with a cool mist humidifier in my room now, and I put a small Dab of Vicks under my nose at night.. I also sleep with raised pillows.. Other then that I just constantly try a d blow my nose ( which does nothing)


----------



## wantanerd

put a layer of vicks on your feet then cover them with socks. It really helps with congestion and sinus issues.


----------



## armywife11

MrsMM hope you stay feeling well. Sorry i am no help on that stuff... I can give you morning sickness advice however.


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks *SKEET, WANTANERD and ARMYW*. I am feeling soooooooo much better today. My appt went very well yesterday, was very quick. The LO is doing well although mommy has been sicker than ever. My BP and everything was great and we have our gender scan set for 12.31!!! What a wonderful day for a surprise right! We will ring in the new year knowing exactly what we are having and DD will be happy to find out how she is a big sister!!!! We are looking forward to the day. The doc gave me some sudafed to help continue to dry up my sinuses and keep the headaches down. I was the happiest ever to have meds!!! I have a vaporizer that I used the last couple of nights. I am moving to the cool midst this weekend as the doc believes that the infection will be gone and I will just be left with the pregnancy rhinitis I've had all along.


----------



## skeet9924

What a great day to find out the gender!! I hope your lo cooperates!! Drink a glass of orange juice on your way in, it usually helps get the lo moving!


----------



## josephine3

So sorry to hear you've been poorly Mrs MM - hope u feel better soon. Cant wait for the gender announcement!


----------



## armywife11

Little early but also Christmas shoot

3 months

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/jersey_22705/481590_10151124760362665_55368497_n.jpg


----------



## Bug222

Awww gorgeous Army!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Gorgeous pic army!!! 

Has anyone heard from Haj? Last I heard she was on her way to a possible baby shower :shrug:


----------



## likeaustralia

Well we've had E sitting at the table with us the last week or so and he really started to seem interested in our plates yesterday, sowe gave him a baby spoon with apple sauce on it to see what he did. He promptly grabbed it and stuck it in his mouth and seemed Thrilled with himself. LOL. Soooo we are going to start with some other things on the BLW path soon! So exciting!


----------



## wantanerd

apple sauce was doyle first food as well! He eats almost everything we have given him! So far only rice cereal and oatmeal are the two things he doesn't seem to like.


----------



## likeaustralia

wantanerd said:


> apple sauce was doyle first food as well! He eats almost everything we have given him! So far only rice cereal and oatmeal are the two things he doesn't seem to like.

Are you doing BLW? Obviously apple sauce isn't a finger food, but we did let him feed himself after we loaded up his spoon. He looooved it. I wasn't planning on doing any cereals, since I think E would probably find them just as bland as I do. I have some bananas and avocados ripening up on my counter too. I'll probably let him try those this weekend or early next week when they're good and ripe. Eep! So many new things for the little guy. I swear, being a parent is like discovering the world alll over again. :)


----------



## josephine3

Aww that sounds so cute i cant wait to start weaning.. Can they have fruit purees as a first food? Or should it be baby rice first? It seems to be recommended bu i was thinking surely natural stuff is better than a processed food?


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Aww that sounds so cute i cant wait to start weaning.. Can they have fruit purees as a first food? Or should it be baby rice first? It seems to be recommended bu i was thinking surely natural stuff is better than a processed food?

So it depends who you ask.. 

My ped is against it because it turns to sugar so fast once eaten. (the white rice that is, most people don't use the brown rice) I planned on doing BLW before he even talked to me about that. But after reading about it I am happy with our choice to avoid it. We are going to give her the same stuff we eat.


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> Aww that sounds so cute i cant wait to start weaning.. Can they have fruit purees as a first food? Or should it be baby rice first? It seems to be recommended bu i was thinking surely natural stuff is better than a processed food?

I just gave him regular applesauce, wasn't even baby puree. He did fine with it. I mean, some ended up on his head, shoulders, etc, but he got most of it in his mouth and didn't seem to mind the texture. :) I'm not doing any cereals for a while. I think there's probably more nutritional value in fruit/veg. If I'm eating oatmeal, I might let him try it and see if he likes it. I usually add honey to mine though, so that'll be a no-go for him for a good while yet.


----------



## josephine3

Hmmm.. Im so confused about it all everyone on here seems to do blw but id never heard of it before!

So i went out for my xmas meal the other night just for 2 hrs and left lo with oh... I came home to find a shattered looking oh holding lo who was making a noise iv never even heard her make before and little tears in her eyes....! Apparently she cried the entire time! Oh says to never leave again! Oh dear. She was completely fine tho as soon as i was home and went straight to bed fine..


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Hmmm.. Im so confused about it all everyone on here seems to do blw but id never heard of it before!
> 
> So i went out for my xmas meal the other night just for 2 hrs and left lo with oh... I came home to find a shattered looking oh holding lo who was making a noise iv never even heard her make before and little tears in her eyes....! Apparently she cried the entire time! Oh says to never leave again! Oh dear. She was completely fine tho as soon as i was home and went straight to bed fine..

I am still reading on it but you just let the baby deiced what to eat and let them feed themselves. I am still figuring it all out myself. 

Awww she wanted her mama! My DH would have probably came and gotten me! lol


----------



## wantanerd

We pretty much put whatever we are eating into a food processor and puree it. Doyle now has two teeth. They came up within days of each other. We are currently in a hotel room, the 6 month growth spurt hit a few days ago, hoping it will be back to normal by Tuesday when we leave at the buttcrack of dawn to start our three day drive to our new city and then onto my mom's house for Christmas. 
For the drive, we invested in the pouch foods and he loves everything so far. In the past two days he has eaten at least one 3.5 ounce pack a day. 
The Dr wants me to fatten him up and even suggested formula but he won't take a bottle or a sippy cup or it in a syringe. Talked to my lactation consultant and she said just to fatten him up on solids. He seems to love eating and he still is breastfeeding often. My mom can't wait to get a hold of him. 
I was worried about his weight but after talking to a few friends with small babies and my lactation consultant, he is fine and growing at his own pace.


----------



## likeaustralia

Sounds like you're (and he) are doing great. I'd be hesitant to add formula at this point too, so I think you're doing the right thing. If you don't mind me asking, what is your doctor considering small/slow growth? Since E's eating was watched so closely in the hospital afyer he was born, I am still extra paranoid about his weight. :/


----------



## wantanerd

He only gained an ounce in two months. But I was told by my lactation consultant that it was normal. The Dr was only slightly concerned since he was on the bottom of the growth chart to begin with. But after talking to a few friends who had babies in the lower ends of the growth chart and their kids caught up.


----------



## jmandrews

Everlee is 4 1/2 months and her ped. Had me start oatmeal cereal with her. She seems to like it. I mix her formula with it. I am getting ready to start her on purée vegetables... He ped. Recommended introducing a new veg every two days and then once I've done that then to start fruit. She said that its to make sure she likes her veges before the sweet stuff :)


----------



## likeaustralia

We haven't tried any additional foods yet. We tried applesauce again and he wasn't interested, so I think I'll wait a couple more weeks or at least until he shows interest again. He's still getting tons of breastmilk and doesn't seem unsatisfied, so no huge rush here.


----------



## likeaustralia

wantanerd said:


> He only gained an ounce in two months. But I was told by my lactation consultant that it was normal. The Dr was only slightly concerned since he was on the bottom of the growth chart to begin with. But after talking to a few friends who had babies in the lower ends of the growth chart and their kids caught up.

E has started to catch up to his "peers," and his ped actually told us she doesn't consider him a preemie anymore since he is within range sizewise and hitting milestones. I'm still considering that he came a month early and worrying about every little thing of course though. It's weird how quick pediatricians seem to recommend formula though. You would think they'd try to encourage Breastfeeding more than they do. I'm lucky that I found one that is very bf friendly, but I've heard about some real formula pushers.


----------



## Bug222

Iain has been having solids for a couple weeks. I have been cooking batches of veggies, pureeing and freezing them. Then I have been mixing each new veggie in with his barley cereal to introduce the taste. He is absolutely loving eating!!!


----------



## armywife11

What a way to celebrate three months.. reaction to a vaccine! Ugh!! Shes feeling better now but a little fussy.


----------



## likeaustralia

aw I'm sorry armywife - hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## wantanerd

We delayed this last round of shots for a few weeks. nobody wants a fussy baby when you are driving across country


----------



## armywife11

Shes feeling much better and has been a happy baby all day!


----------



## josephine3

Glad shes feeling better. Georgias legs looked a bit sore after the 3 month ones when she had 3..


----------



## likeaustralia

What are your babies getting at 3 months? We are doing the dr. Sears schedule, so E got HIB and prevnar at 3mo. Fortunately he hasnt had any real reactions to anything yet. He got dtap and rotavirus @4mo, then the HIB and prevnar again at 5mo and will get dtap and Rotavirus again at 6mo.


----------



## armywife11

We are doing the sears schedule too. I had a bad reaction to the Dtap so that was the one I really worried about but she didn't have one.


----------



## likeaustralia

Our ped. said kids who react to dtap often don't get any real reaction until the 4th or 5th dose. I'm worried about that one too. I remember being sore/swollen for a while.


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> Our ped. said kids who react to dtap often don't get any real reaction until the 4th or 5th dose. I'm worried about that one too. I remember being sore/swollen for a while.

Didn't know that!! 

I screamed like crazy. The doctors said it was like my skin was on fire. You couldn't touch me or set me down. The nurse came to check on me three times after it. I dread vaccine days.


My LO had the reaction to the Pneumococcal conjugate vaccine (PCV)
Runny diapers, swelling at injection site, red bump at injection, fever, fussy.


----------



## josephine3

Hmm i will have to look up what shes had but i kno she doesnt have to have any more now till shes 1. Everyone in the uk has the same injections


----------



## likeaustralia

armywife11 said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> Our ped. said kids who react to dtap often don't get any real reaction until the 4th or 5th dose. I'm worried about that one too. I remember being sore/swollen for a while.
> 
> Didn't know that!!
> 
> I screamed like crazy. The doctors said it was like my skin was on fire. You couldn't touch me or set me down. The nurse came to check on me three times after it. I dread vaccine days.
> 
> 
> My LO had the reaction to the Pneumococcal conjugate vaccine (PCV)
> Runny diapers, swelling at injection site, red bump at injection, fever, fussy.Click to expand...

That's the prevnar one (brand my ped uses) I think. So sorry your LO reacted badly, but glad she's feeling better!


----------



## Wilsey

Merry Xmas in advance everyone!!!

:xmas9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121123_154056.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## likeaustralia

Adorable pic Wilsey! Merry early xmas to you too!


----------



## armywife11

merry christmas as well


----------



## likeaustralia

My dad's friend just had the grand opening for their creamery and sent this for E, so we had to give him a little lick. Hee!


----------



## josephine3

What is it? I cant see a pic im guessing ice cream!
Merry christmas everyone! Hope u all have great days tomorrow i cant wait to open lo's presents with her


----------



## likeaustralia

Aw, it's a chocolate bunny on a tractor! lol. The couple owns a small dairy farm and the wife just started a cheese and chocolate shop.


----------



## josephine3

Aww i see it he looks well impressed! I wanna give Georgia a sneaky taste of something for xmas but probly wont. I ws thinking mash potato but then remembered the butter. Could she have it just made with breast milk i wonder? Has Ethan tried anything else since his applesauce?


----------



## likeaustralia

I gave him a piece of banana, but he wasn't all that interested. We'll probably wait until he's properly 6 months before we start trying more regularly. I'm sure she'll love the treat if you decide to give her one!


----------



## rosabelle

Hope you all had a lovely christmas :)
Little miss got very spoilt as we thought she might! 

She has started eating about 2 weeks ago and LOVES it.. she started off with maybe 2 little spoons full once a day and now probably has about 20 spoons full twice a day! 
She is a very big baby though and our dr said she would probably be ready by 4 months, which she was. 
She wants to put everything in her mouth and gets frustrated when we dont give her what we are eating! hahah


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope you *Ladies* all had a lovely holiday or are having one, depending on however you celebrate!:flower:


----------



## armywife11

We had a great Christmas and getting ready to celebrate new years and our anniversary.. plus the one year anniversary of when we found out we were pregnant. Laila made out like a bandit.. cloths and a few toys.. she is just now getting interested in them so its been a fun few days. She is also rolling all over the place and sitting up a lot better during tummy time. She has also started sleeping longer at night. 

I am excited about the food but trying to hold off till 6 months because of recommendations by our ped with our family history of stomach issues. So I am living through you gals at the moment! lol


----------



## armywife11

I have the serious baby bug again! I want her to have a sibling and close in age but I want to wait till she's one to start trying. Please tell me I am not the only one?! lol


----------



## Wilsey

I'm sure you aren't army. I'm not there though. Wills is almost 8 months and I'm definitely not keen to start trying in four months. I always thought I wanted a 2 year age gap but now I'm thinking more like 3 years. Who knows though...


----------



## likeaustralia

Wow, I'm definitely not ready for another one yet! DH keeps talking about siblings, but I will hear none of it until E is probably 3 and a half.


----------



## armywife11

Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Happy New Years!! So happy I met you ladies in 2012 you've all been a great support to me!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Happy New Year!

And I feel the same way skeet! It might sound silly, but I feel so much more informed and confident in my decisions about baby stuff after having joined this site. :)


----------



## rosabelle

happy new year! 

i do feel the same armywife, i thought i wouldnt want another until she was 2 but i am soo clucky.. 
i think because she is such a good baby it makes it easier to want more! knowing my luck number 2 will be the total opposite! haha 
I would love for her to have a sibling close in age aswell


----------



## wantanerd

I want to start trying for another by the time my son is 1 only because we had to do fertility and it took 2 years. We keep getting comments on how he is such a good smiley baby I am also afraid our second will be a terror! 

We are currently in a hotel for the next month waiting for our new house to close. It should be interesting keeping him entertained in a very tiny room. Thankfully there is a little kitchen which is a big help. 

Hope Everyone had a good new year! I can't believe I have a 7 month old now!


----------



## Wilsey

Sounds like we all got amazing babies the first time around. I'm terrified I'll get the opposite for baby number two, probably why I want to wait a little longer. That and I want to have plenty of savings for just in case situations. Don't know what to expect with two children!!


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR Ladies!!!


*SKEET & LIKEAUSTRALIA* Thank you, I too feel the same way, although I may have met some of you early in 2011.... It has been a long road but easier having gotten to know soooo many of you!


I on on my 2nd and so far it just seems different all around so I don't know maybe some of us will have the same LO and some may have an all around different experience, we shall see when you ladies get to TTC some siblings.... :haha: GL:dust:


----------



## armywife11

So we had "the talk" and DH has committed to anything just yet but we may start trying around her first birthday. We want them close in age and we both agree it would be best for my overall health to wait the full 12 months. Plus the breastfeeding may prevent it anyway (I am not on BC but we are preventing at the moment).


----------



## likeaustralia

Ethan had his 6-month checkup yesterday and his head measured large, so they are sending us for an ultrasound next week. It's not even off the charts, just 75th percentile. Urg. I am so, So, SO tired of all the scary sh*t doctors have put on us for no reason. 

First "there must have been a reason" he came early (so put him through a million and one tests to find NOTHING).

Then (while we are still in the NICU), "he probably has down syndrome" (because some quack of a doctor thought his ears looked too small...uuh he was PREMATURE.. his cartilige hadn't developed 100% -- They are PERFECTLY NORMAL ears, even a little big like DH! :haha:) 

Now "his head is too big." Seriously? He's perfect and WAS born a month early so he's catching up! AND DH is 6'3 and has a rather large head himself. 

Sigh. I'm just hoping it's nothing like everything else has been.


----------



## likeaustralia

On a happier note, he's eating and loving everything we've given him since we've properly started solids. Oatmeal, bananas, apples, sweet potato, cantaloupe (and that weeee bit of chocolate!). Dr. said we need to get him trying some less sweet stuff, so I got some broccoli to steam up for tonight. I've been trying to get avocado for him for a couple weeks and every one has been rotten that I've cut into! So annoying! Must be a rough season for avocados right now.


----------



## armywife11

Sorry to hear thats all going on! But yay for food!!


----------



## wantanerd

My son loves food so much he's gained almost two pounds in a month (hes on the small side so its a good thing!) He absolutely loves guacamole! It's hilarious to watch him eat! We are up to feeding him a decent portion of solids three times a day. With his appetite, he will catch up in no time!


----------



## Wilsey

So what new tricks are everyone's baby's doing?


----------



## armywife11

LO found her feet and started rolling onto her belly.


----------



## rosabelle

Lil one loves rolling now, and has just started rolling back the other way. 
She is eating 3 times a day as well, she just loooves food. She has slowed down alot on the formula but making sure she still gets enough because she is only 5 months old.. actually 5 months today! I cant believe how fast the time is going..


----------



## likeaustralia

Ethan has been blowing raspberries the past couple weeks and getting really into lately. It's even MORE fun when he has food in his mouth. Haha :) I've also veered away from the BLW approach and have started him on some homemade purees because he's a little on the skinny side and he just loves eating, but was getting frustrated because he couldn't figure out how to do it himself. I felt so bad for him that I just started feeding him with my finger and/or a little spoon and it made him SO happy I couldn't stop.


----------



## wantanerd

Doyle can fully sit up now, and he is working on crawling, he still doesnt understand you don't use your head to crawl. He is talking up a storm and is taking backward steps in his walker.


----------



## Bug222

Iain has been sitting for about a month now, he is working hard on crawling, right now just shuffles himself backwards.


----------



## josephine3

Likeaustralia - u should tell the docs it must be his small ears making his head look big :haha:

im sure all will be fine i think they are just so scared of being sued they'd rather run lots of tests and find nothing than not do any and there be a problem.

Georgas new favething is goin 'mamamamama' whenever i leave a room or she wants my attention. Only rolled once tho i thought shed be doing it more by now.


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks jo. You're probably right. I would think he'd have some other symptoms or be behind (not ahead for goodness sake!) if there was something truly going on with his head. I had really bad experiences with doctors as a kid and I don't want it to happen for him too. His ultrasound appt is Friday. I'm taking him to the same place I went when I was pregnant, so at least I know the place. I'll be sure to update after we get the results.


----------



## jmandrews

Hi ladies!!!! 
I have been awful about keeping in touch. It's hard to find time to get on the computer these days. Everlee is growing so fast! I am just amazed with all the changes she's made. He is working on sitting all by herself. Almost there just working on her balance. She can roll to tummy but will not roll back. He throws a fit until I finally cave and go flip her back over. She's so funny she grabs my face and will open her mouth and put it against my cheek. That's we way of giving me kisses. It is so adorable. She's really into playing with her toys and grabbing them. I am having so much fun being a mommy. I would def. have another. It sounds great when I think about it but in reality 2 babies would be tough so we will be waiting awhile. :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Just a quick update after the u/s - all looks normal. Radiologist said he had a " good looking brain" :)


----------



## armywife11

Had the four month check up all is good.


----------



## Bug222

a few of Iain's 6 month pictures
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0084BW.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0180BW.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0357BW.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## armywife11

awwwwwwww


----------



## jmandrews

He is soooo adorable!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

E is getting his first tooth! He's been SUPER grumpy. Yesterday was the worst.. didn't want to eat, sleep, play, held, be put down... NOTHING made him happy. Poor baby (and mommy...)!


----------



## wantanerd

Doyle got his first two teeth within 12 hours of each other! It's definitely not a fun time and am hoping the top two teeth don't come in for a little while! We got baby oragel for him and that seemed to help a little. I also gave him ibprofen at night when the teething pain was at its worst. 

Living in a hotel for a month has not been fun. I am thankful he still thinks he can use his face to crawl. He can wait another two weeks to get the hang of it! He is taking a few forward steps in his walker as well. He would probably be taking more if the hotel room wasn't all carpet. I can't wait to put him in his own room again. He's started to get up twice a night again. I think it would be less if he couldn't roll over and see I was in the bed next to his pack and play. 
Doyle started to say MaMa yesterday! It totally melted my heart. 
Here's his 7 month pic. 

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/543958_10102629548415743_954092763_n.jpg


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies sorry I have been Mia....the twins actually came early and made an appearance 2 weeks ago at 35 weeks. My son Colin came out of nicu Saturday and my daughter Lily is still in the hospital. I will post pics and a full birth story tomorrow!!!


----------



## armywife11

It must be teething season little one is popping one as we speak. It hasn't cut the gum line fully but you can see the tip. I gave her a warm wet rag and she really seemed to respond well to that. 

Doyle is so adorable!! That smile!! :D Its so exciting when they start doing all these new things!


----------



## armywife11

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I have been Mia....the twins actually came early and made an appearance 2 weeks ago at 35 weeks. My son Colin came out of nicu Saturday and my daughter Lily is still in the hospital. I will post pics and a full birth story tomorrow!!!

CONGRATS! I hope Lily comes home soon! Can't wait to her the story and see the babies!!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats Haj!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Haj!!! I love the names!! Look forward to seeing the pics!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Congrats haj!!!! I had a 34+6 (almost 35)-weeker too, not twins -- but probably similar issues. He spent 2 weeks in the NICU, so I know how you feel. It's very hard, but it will get better from here. :) Let me know if I can offer any words of help or anything like that. Can't wait to see pics and read your birth story.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS *HAJ*!!! Was wondering about you! So glad to hear that you all have Colin home and hope Lily will be following soon!


----------



## Wilsey

Congratulations Haj! Love the names. I hope that Lily is home with you soon x


----------



## josephine3

Awww congrats haj! I was thinking it was about time for a new baby around here! 

Likeaustralia that is grat news about Ethans 'good looking brain' :) u must be so pleased and relieved.


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks josephine, yes- a huge relief!


----------



## josephine3

Skeet - haj - and Mrs MM i miss u guys! Skeet i saw ur name pop up on my subscription to MrsMMs journal and was just writig a post on there to tell u to get ur arse over to Team 2012 when my phone crashed lol.
Im thrilled to see ur team pink MrsMM! Skeet do u know what ur having?


----------



## skeet9924

I've been silently stalking you ladies for awhile.. I'm always here just don't have much to pipe in about!! I'm team :blue: and very excited about it!! Yesterday oh and my friend painted the nursery , now I just have to get the border up and I can start organizing..we have oh diaper party next weekend and my baby shower the week after!! I know I'm getting my bedding at the baby shower so I'm pretty excited to finish up the nursery!!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats Haj!!! that is so exciting! I can't believe how fast time is flying these days. Everyone's babies are growing up beautifully! Yay Skeet! Not too much longer! Have fun with your diaper party and shower. We still have not had to buy diapers because of our diaper party. :) love seeing the pictures of all the babes. wow a lot of babies are teething. I haven't seen a bud yet but she has been drooling and fussy for awhile now. Today Everlee is 6 months! I can't believe it! In a blink of an eye she will be a year. I cherish these moments with my sweet girl. We have her 6 month appt on Tuesday. Right now just have been anxiously waiting for my twin sister to go into labor with her baby girl Nora. I can't wait!
 



Attached Files:







everlee4.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wilsey

Everlee is so gorgeous! Totally agree...it's going by way too quickly!

Thought I should try and post some pics of my "little" man! He's crawling and pulling himself up on things, and managed to climb the two stairs we have in our house. Enjoy yourselves while they can't move too much!

(sorry pics might be the wrong way around but you get the drift!)
 



Attached Files:







P1030184.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 6









P1030243.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6









P1030356.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 6









P1020910.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## josephine3

Aww Wilsey hes such a big boy! So cute. I agree time is flying by. I forget how big she is! 

Skeet sorry about all the baby talk lol. Have fun decorating your nursery! Make sure to chime in with updates!


----------



## Bug222

Huge congrats Haj!!!! I hope your little ones are doing well!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> Everlee is so gorgeous! Totally agree...it's going by way too quickly!
> 
> Thought I should try and post some pics of my "little" man! He's crawling and pulling himself up on things, and managed to climb the two stairs we have in our house. Enjoy yourselves while they can't move too much!
> 
> (sorry pics might be the wrong way around but you get the drift!)

He is so handsome and love his outfits. Little fashionisto! Haha! I can't believe he is old enough to be pulling himself up! This is crazy. Feels like yesterday that we were anticipating their births. :)


----------



## wantanerd

Time flies!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm loving all the pics ladies!!! Your lo are so cute.. I'm getting excited to meet my little guy but considering pregnancy has gone fast for me.. I'm terrified how fast he will grow up
Already :)


----------



## josephine3

My pregnancy went fast too, but time with lo is going even faster! 
Days just fly by its ridiculous.


----------



## Wilsey

Not long to go now Skeet! So exciting!!

Mine is heading towards 1 - what the?!


----------



## armywife11

Skeet I cannot believe how close you are enjoy every second of it!!!


----------



## skeet9924

thanks ladies!!! I'm curious how many of you had your babies before 40 weeks?


----------



## Wilsey

I was overdue!


----------



## likeaustralia

I was quite a ways before 40...34+6.


----------



## MrsMM24

With my 1st I was 38w4d...


----------



## armywife11

Based on the 28 day cycle I had her at 41 weeks exactly.. (it was more like 40+5)


----------



## skeet9924

lol so far half were late and half were early lol...


----------



## josephine3

I was right on time, day before my due date x


----------



## wantanerd

I was induced one week before mine.


----------



## josephine3

I finally got to a computer so I can post piccies of my baby girl!!
Here she is, newborn and not so long ago..
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0021 (2).jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0160.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0123.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wantanerd

Adorable!


----------



## Bug222

So cute Jo!!!

I was 38 weeks.


----------



## Wilsey

Very cute Jo!


----------



## armywife11

Adorable!


----------



## josephine3

Awww thanx ladies. Shes not had any pics at all online till now! 
How is everyone?x


----------



## wantanerd

We are three days away from getting out of the hotel we have been living in waiting for our house to close. Wednesday we get the house, we have to paint our room and Doyle's (right now his room is pink). Then we get our stuff out of storage on Friday. Doyle will once again have his own room and his crib back. living in a one room hotel with a baby is not the best. It will be nice to finally settle in. 
I can't believe on Friday I will have an 8 month old! I am amazed how the time has flown by.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw she's adorable!!!


----------



## skeet9924

She's adorable Jo!!

Wantanerd- that is so exciting about your house!! I'm sure it will be nice not to live out of a hotel.

Afm- last night we had oh diaper party.. We had a good turn out and a lot of fun., needless to say he's not feeling so hot today and I'm exhausted .. Next weekend is my baby shower :)


----------



## armywife11

want- so excited for your house! I was pregnant when we moved and had to spend one week in a hotel and one week in a house waiting on our things to arrive. I could not imagine doing that with a baby. 


So things have been going good over here. Little one is rolling on to her tummy as soon as you lay her down now and is working on rolling back to her back. We have entered the curiosity stage and she must touch, see, and hold everything you are messing with. I am loving it! She is also teething like crazy! I just purchased a teething necklace so we shall see how that works.


----------



## MrsMM24

Gorgeous *Jo*!


*WANTANERD* it is crazy that you will have an 8 month old, it just seems like you just got your BFP!!!


----------



## josephine3

Thanks Mrs MM how is pregnancy treating u? X


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies! It took me forever to find this thread. I feel like I subscribed to the original thread when TTC so very long ago! Happy to have found you all. Your babies are just gorgeous and growing so fast, CONGRATS all around!!! So exciting! We finally got our BFP and I am due with boy/girl twins - cant wait!


----------



## armywife11

Glad you found us!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## josephine3

So glad u found us jchic! We need some new recruits lol mayb u could point any other ladies in the right direction!
Originally i posted the thread in first tri so we would be easily found but it got moved here to groups and discussions which i didnt even kno existed!


----------



## skeet9924

:happydance: yeah!! jchic!! that so amazing!! Happy you found this thread!! 

I'm adding a few of my maternity pics for you ladies!! These are just a few out of the hundreds we took!!
 



Attached Files:







maternity2jpg.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









maternity6.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3









maternity8.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rosabelle

:hi: Hi
its been so long sincei was on, i just read back and caught up on everything!! 

Haj, Congrats!! Hope your little miss is home soon.

Gosh we all have adorble babies hey!! and growing up so quickly!! 

Rose will be 6 months this week! i canbt believe it! 

Nothing new here really, just plodding along with life :)


----------



## Wilsey

hey rosa - good to hear from you! What new tricks has Rose learnt?


----------



## jchic

Thanks ladies!

Skeet- your pics look awesome! We are getting our Mat photos done on March 2nd :)


----------



## likeaustralia

I just found out one of my friends is having twins - a boy and a girl! YAY! Ethan will have wee, little baby friends!


----------



## MrsMM24

*JOSEPHINE* All is well.... Thanks so much for asking. Preg is treating me pretty well, 2nd trimester got better for me. However, I am starting to feel some symptoms creep back in as I head into the 3rd trimester. Still feeling good and can't wait till she s here! How are you and your LO?


*JCHIC* nice to see you around again, we are due around the same time.... Enjoy our MAT pics, ours are scheduled for the 16th of March.


*SKEET9924* Beautiful pics!!!! I do not like taking pics much, but MAT pics will be me DW, and DD so I am looking forward to some cute pics....


*ROSA* nice to see you Hun!


----------



## jchic

Mrs - Glad you are feeling well! Yes, we are due right around the same time, yay! My C section is scheduled for the week of April 25th (which will be 38 weeks, the exact day is yet to be determined) and I am hoping I make it that long. Its so hard to tell with twins as they usually come earlier than that. Hoping to make it as long as I can! 
Is DD so excited for the new arrival?


----------



## josephine3

We are doing well thanx Mrs MM time is really flying along georgia will be 6 months soon! It seems like a lifetime ago that i started the Team 2012 thread but at the same time feels like only yesterday ! Hope u dont mind me asking is it u or your partner that is birth mom to your DD? I forget. I was thinking is this the longest pregnancy you've carried? You must be so excited every day is one more closer to your baby being in your arms. Awww im so happy for u its so nice to see all my old ttc buddies join us here. 
Xx


----------



## armywife11

We just picked up a door jumper for Laila and she went crazy!She has been trying to use her legs for a few weeks now so figured let her try them out. Shes scooting and pulling herself around now so watching to see if she will crawl soon.


----------



## MrsMM24

*JCHIC* So good to hear that all is going well for you. I will be right behind you, and that is of course if I carry the entire 40 weeks. With DD I went 38w 4d... We shall see.... As for DD, I wrote in my journal, but just a blurb, she is beeeeyoooond excited about this, she has been hoping for over 4 yrs now that she would have a sibling. She is the lead on pretty much all things baby. We wanted her to be fully involved and not for the "raising" part but the fun things so.... 


*JOSEPHINE* It has been a long journey, so I know you are just enjoying it fully. As for your questions, I don't mind, I am carrying and I carried our other DD. I am in the white on the avatar. DWs job is too strenuos to be doing that as a cop in DC. This is not the longest pregnancy as we have another DD but that was over 10 yrs ago as she will be 11 this yr. I have had 2 losses since her birth and we had been trying for over 3 yrs.... It is amazing to see how old Georgia will be soon. I remember when you started the thread as well...


*ARMYW* Those swings are sooo cute, so happy you are experiencing that.


----------



## Wilsey

A little unexpected but after being 5 days late I tested and got a :bfp:!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats!


----------



## josephine3

Oh my god Wilsey! Arrrgh thats mental! Were u ntnp? Many congrats i bet u cant believe it. Here it goes again! I didnt expect that one lol :haha:

wow armywife Laila is doing all that already?! Georgia hardly ever even rolls. She can do a full circle eventually on her back or tummy but doesnt ever get anywhere.


----------



## jchic

Wow Wilsey- congrats!!!!! Awesome news :) 

So tired today and uncomfortable! These babies are kicking my butt!


----------



## armywife11

CONGRATS WILSEY!! 

Josephine she wasn't rolling at all and we were working with her to get her to do it then one morning she woke up and went crazy! Its fun until bed/nap time then when she wakes she gets herself in an odd position in the crib and freaks out lol.


----------



## armywife11

jchic said:


> Wow Wilsey- congrats!!!!! Awesome news :)
> 
> So tired today and uncomfortable! These babies are kicking my butt!

Hope you feel better!! :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Jo - don't worry! William only ever rolled from his back to his tummy. Never really figured out how to go from tummy to back (unless he lost his balance). He's crawling and pulling himself up fine. He just didn't seem interested in that mode of movement.

And thanks for all the congrats! I think I'm still just a bit stunned. Had to go down the shops and get some folic acid and such. Thankfully an ad came on TV an reminded me I needed to start taking it.


----------



## skeet9924

oh wow!!! Congrats Wilsey!!!!! That is so exciting!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Congrats Wilsey! I remember when you first announced your last bfp and now you're on #2!!!


----------



## rosabelle

Congrats Wilsey!! thats super exciting! going to be full on with 2 little ones but im sure it will be so worth it once they are best friends <3

Rose is now rolling all around the place, she hasnt quite got moving forward but can turn herself around on the spot (on her tummy) 
she is sitting up by herself, just.. 

I went back to work last week.. was the hardest thing to do but had to be done financially..


----------



## armywife11

Aww Rosa that has to be tough. But yay for Rose's mobility lol. She will be taking off soon!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, sorry it took me forever to get back on here. Raising twins is exhausting. I can't believe my babies will be 6 weeks old on Wednesday already! Well here is my birth story as promised!

My C-section date was January 23rd. The weekend before new years my stomach had just been bothering me and felt achey. Then on new years eve literally at 12:02 I had a pain and a lot of pressure in my vagina which went as quickly as it came. The next day I still had the achey feeling and was continuing to have the Braxton hicks I was having for weeks. On Wednesday I was 35 weeks. Every 2 weeks I has been going in for preterm labor scans at a clinic my Dr was sending me to. My last one was supposed to be 34 weeks but because of the holiday I had one the day I turned 35 weeks. I went to my appt and they hooked me up to the contraction belt. The woman had told me that I had 7 contractions in 45 min and I should call my dr. It was weird though because aside from my stomach feeling a little tight it was just like the Braxton hicks I had been feeling for weeks. We called up my doctor and he said grab your bags and go to the hospital and we'll see whats going on. DH and I both got frantic at that point because we were still supposed to have 3 more weeks till my csction. We arrived at the hospital around noon. They put me on the contraction belt and started giving me fluids because they all were convinced my contractions were just from something like dehydration. And of course just like when you take your car to the mechanic, my contractions had subsided. Though that didn't last long. My contractions kicked back into high gear and I sat there as my dh and mom kept asking me did you feel that as they climbed higher and higher. Odd thing was I didn't. I just kept feeling that tightening. After 2 bags of fluid, I guess they kind of assumed they weren't helping because my contractions kept progressing. My doctor came in to check if I was dialated and I was at 3cm...I was at 1 cm less then a week before. At that moment the dr said looks like its baby day. I immediately burst into tears. I was so overwhelmed. I was really excited and scared all at the same time because they were 5 weeks early. I had to wait like 2 hours after that to go in for my csection because I had ate earlier that morning. They ended up taking me earlier then they were supposed to because my doctor was afraid of my water breaking. As they were getting me ready to go in I stayed true to my hormones and just kept crying. DH was so excited (and scared im sure) and my mom was right there with me up until the moment I went in. Before I knew it I was walking down the hall to the operating room .I walked in and let me tell you those tables are not as big as they are on tv! I was having a spinal and I was super nervous. I kept asking if it was going to hurt and they said and IV was worse. So the doctor went to administer my spinal and it definitely pinched but I started to relax. With that he stuck me again and I almost jumped off the table. He was like oh you cant move and I wanted to be like you could've told me you were sticking me again. With that I actually felt him moving the needle around in my back. In a split second my right leg shot out and I got the worst pain I ever experienced shooting down it and I let out a yell...2 seconds later it happened again but even worse and I started to cry. He said he mustve hit a membrane (aka he messed up). He told me to lay down and I would start to feel numb up to my belly button. Of course he was being as sweet as pie at the time because he knew he had messed up. So I felt my legs getting numb and it creeped up and it got to my belly button like the dr said but it just didn't stop there...it went into my chest and my arms. I said to him I cant breathe...he was like what do you mean you cant breathe I said my chest is numb he said you feel in your chest what you feel in your legs and I said yes and he yelled for someone to turn it down. (Mistake number 2 they had clearly given me too much) with that I got instantly nauseous and started throwing up everywhere and they were trying to suction it out of my mouth so I didn't choke. DH wasn't even in there yet at this point. So needless to say before they even cut me open it was quite tramatic. DH got in and they started the surgery after they got me all situated. My son Colin came out first and the second I heard him cry my life literally changed forever. Lily came out 30 seconds and I felt the same way all over again. They were both born at 5:39 PM on January 2nd. Colin was 4lbs 12oz and Lily was 4lbs 7oz I didn't get to hold them or really even see they because they were both brought right down to the NICU. In the NICU they both needed assistance with breathing and eating. Lily went down to 4lbs and Colin went down to 4lbs 6oz. Colin spent 10 days in NICU and Lily spent 19. It was so hard to leave her there when Colin left. Having babies in NICU is heartbreaking and exhausting. Especially when one leaves. The babies are doing much better now they will be 6 weeks on Wednesday. As of 2 weeks ago Colin was 6lbs 4oz and today Lily was 5lbs 14oz. Lily still has some issues. She went back into the ER 2 days after she was home because in the NICU she started having and issue where she stopped breathing when she was feeding. Because she was premature she doesn't have her whole suck swallow breathe down. They let her go home but she continues to have some of these episodes at home. They are super scary but shes seeing a specialist and they are getting better. Hope all you ladies are doing well. I will post pictures later on!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow haj!! what an amazing and scary story. I've heard of them giving too much and it affecting the breathing before. I am so happy to hear that you have both colin and lily home. it sounds like they are both gaining weight well. I can't imagine how scary and stressful the whole thing was. I'm glad you are all doing well and look forward to seeing pictures!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks for sharing your story, haj. That DOES sounds scary. I'm glad you're ok and the twins are both home now. Congrats, again! Hope you'll post pics soon. :)


----------



## armywife11

Oh Haj that sounded scary. Glad you have them both home!!


----------



## Wilsey

Wow Haj, that sounds less than ideal. But they made it and I bet they're beautiful. So glad they are home and happy with you!


----------



## jchic

Haj, what a story! Glad both babies are home now and praying that Lily continues to improve every single day. Cant wait to see pictures of those little miracles! 
xoxo


----------



## MrsMM24

*HAJ* Thanks for sharing, so happy the sweeties are both home. And congrats on them turning 6 weeks!!!


----------



## armywife11

Just a quick update... Someone cut her first tooth today!


----------



## Wilsey

The first ones are always the hardest armywife!! Hope it hasn't been too painful for her :)


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> The first ones are always the hardest armywife!! Hope it hasn't been too painful for her :)

It was awful but she wan't chewing on things where it ended up popping out.. she was chewing farther back so I was surprised to see it! lol


----------



## Bug222

Beautiful pics Skeet! 

Congratulations Wilsey!!!

Congratulations on the arrival of your twins Haj! Thank-you for telling us you story- how scary. Glad they are doing well! 

AFM- Iain has cut two of his bottom teeth and is working hard on the top two. He figured out how to bum scoot so he either does that or log roll to get where he wants to go. He is able to stand holding onto something for about a minute.


----------



## haj624

hey ladies...here are my 2 little miracles at 7 weeks!!!
 



Attached Files:







536883_420719184679153_1958967297_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## skeet9924

Oh haj!! They are precious!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Gorgeous haj! Enjoy them being tiny! It FLIES by. (I know everyone says that... but it's true.)


----------



## jchic

Haj they are Perfect!!!!!


----------



## armywife11

so precious


----------



## Bug222

so gorgeous Haj!!!


----------



## Wilsey

So beautiful Haj!!


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Think you can update your 'Cautiously Pregnant' bit now Haj ;)


----------



## josephine3

Gosh haj what a story! Im so glad they are both home and you are all safe and well. That kind of thing is exactly why iv always been scared of epidurals and why i was so frightened when i had to have one after my delivery to get fixed up. So sorry u had to go thru that :hugs:


----------



## armywife11

Well we are trying solid food now.. Sweet potato and banana so far.. she liked the potato the best


----------



## armywife11

Score one for mommy! "Mama" was her first word!!


----------



## armywife11

How is everyone doing??


----------



## skeet9924

Hi!! Looks like ill be joining you ladies in motherhood soon! I'm due March 16 but ob wants to do a sweep next Monday so maybe ill have this lo a little early :) I'm so excited and nervous all in one! I feel like pregnancy went so fast.. So many people told me that by this time I wouldn't be able to wait to get the baby out of me.. I'm still content with him in there.. The only unbearable part is the heart burn!


----------



## armywife11

So close!! Enjoy every second it goes by super fast! 

I wasn't ready for lo to come out either lol! I was sick of the Braxton Hicks and they were so bad and so constant I didn't realize I was in labor till my water broke!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm also getting nauseous again :( not a big fan of that either!


----------



## josephine3

Hi armywfie im still here lol. Awww Georgias first word was 'mom' and she said mamama a lot after she first discovered it but seems to have got bored of it now.

Georgia is poorly :( woke up this morning with awful cough and high temp. She just been sleeping most of the day on me or oh. Oh says he prefers her like this lol. I tried to give her some calpol but it made her throw up the second she swallowed it and she didnt want to take it :(

how are our pregnant ladies doing?


----------



## Wilsey

Jo - Sorry to hear Georgia isn't well!

Skeet - good luck for the sweep!

So far this pregnancy is exactly like my first, which is sort of making me wonder if it's another boy...although I know there is actually no rhyme or reason to which gender you'll have. Sort of hoping for a boy though, since they're so close in age...they'd be little buddies....going fishing and camping!


----------



## josephine3

Wow skeet not long now it goes soooo fast doesnt it!

Georgia still has terrible cough but is otherwise her chirpy usual self. Iv now caught it too tho :dohh:


----------



## Bug222

oh Skeet- so exciting!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*SKEET* GL with the sweep, but because my b-day is on the 17th, you have to know that I am secretly hoping your LO waits until 12:01am March 17th... :haha: It has been great to be a St. Patty's Day baby.


*AFM*... I know exactly how you feel, the last 3 weeks, nausea set back in, Heartburn has increased to barely bareable, and I have been getting those fatigue blues in the last 2 weeks. My weight gain fight is still on as most of you know that read my journal, I am not gaining and my doc is concerned about me sustaining the remainder of the 10 wks because baby will continue to grow and it has already been effecting me. We shall see.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! 

Mrsmm- I'm kind of hoping for a st paddy day baby too since my family is Irish :) I think it would be an awesome celebration!! Have you asked about what you can take for your heartburn.. My dr told me I could take Zantac .. It has helped me so much!! Also have you thought of trying similac for moms.. It's a meal drink .. It could help with the weight gain and providing your body with extra nutrients.. I wouldn't be too concerned with the weight my mom gained 15lbs her entire pregnancy.. The drs kept telling her to eat more and that I would be low birth weight.. Turns out that I was 7.5lbs and healthy :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*SKEET* That is awesome, I hope you have your LO as close to if not on the 17th! Well, considering that I was pretty healthy and had no weight gaining issues prior to DD, my doc has given me a supplement as well as instructed me to drink the Ensure Plus. They are only concerned with my weight gain because I had low body fat at conception (18%) for a woman my age, am very active and weighed 180lbs. I am a personal trainer so I am strict on myself. Their concern is more that I lost 3 more lbs than wether I gained. It is effecting pelvis and giving my achy bones alot of pain. I gained a little over 40lbs with DD and she was only 5lbs born at 38.3 wks., they told me I may have small babies, and so now that I am not gaining, they are concerned at the reason. I hear my LOs hartbeat almost every day with my at home doppler, and she is a fiesty little kicker so I am not overly concerned at the moment. Now if I get to 34/35 wks and haven't gained then my concern will kick in. Not exactly good to be pregnant and not gain anything.... (more on it in my journal) We shall see....

As for the heartburn, he said I could take the Zantac, and I am thinking about it as this may help with more eating, but I just never really take much medicine and try to power through things, may be time to get that gone... :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

The Zantac helped me.. I tried to power through the heartburn but it was interfering with my eating and my sleeping.. I was being sick almost every day from it and never wanted to eat anything .. I was nervous about taking it at first but now I'm thank ful I did


----------



## josephine3

Just a quick note Mrs MM i didnt gain hardly anything but a pound or 2 in second tri... Put it all on in 1st and 3rd!

An a weight related note iim back to my pre-pregnancy weight :) wasnt even trying was a total shock when i stepped on the scales!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Just a quick note Mrs MM i didnt gain hardly anything but a pound or 2 in second tri... Put it all on in 1st and 3rd!
> 
> An a weight related note iim back to my pre-pregnancy weight :) wasnt even trying was a total shock when i stepped on the scales!

Same here! In fact my third tri I put it on right near the end and I had an eight pound baby.


----------



## MrsMM24

*SKEET* I am trying to stay from as many meds as possible unless totally miserable, that being said, on the weekends, I've decided to Zantac it when it gets heavy, because I wanna enjoy my foods :haha: How are you feeling today Hun?


*JOSEPHINE* Their hope is that I can put on enough weight in the next 3 wks because my pelvis has taken the toll of the pregnancy thus far with all of my muscle loss. The baby dropped down about a week or so ago. For me the weight loss has come in the form of muscle not fat which is the biggest concern. They aren't worried about the low-birth weight of our lil girl, she has steadily gained and as of last week was already guesstimated to weight 3lbs. The concern is for me, and my weight, last week, I was placed on "limited duty" because the significance in weight loss on my lower body is effecting my ability to stand, sit, and walk... weight baring on a woman's pelvis and legs is the highest and I am not maintaining that ability too well.


*ARMYWIFE* We will hope that I gain some weight to get this trimester, however, I have been in it for about 3 weeks and thus far, my weight has declined about 4-5 lbs.... I'm not so concerned about post-pregnancy weight, as a personal trainer, I am totally dedicated to the process. I worked out 4-5 days a week prior to pregnancy, and since being pregnant, I am maintaining about 3 days a week... We shall see. Like I mentioned, not too concerned really... I have an appt tomorrow, so we will see what if any progress I have made in the last 2 wks. Baby is fine and that is my greatest concern.


----------



## skeet9924

Glad to hear baby is doing good and putting on weight.. Hopefully you put some on soon too!! I just started to get all the pains in the past few weeks and its horrible.. I can't imagine what your feeling. I woke up this morning feeling like I slept on a hard floor instead of in my big comfy bed :( 

I'm feeling good other then that.. Have an ob appt today.. Last week she said she would do a sweep this week so maybe things will get moving soon :)


----------



## armywife11

Skeet I went in to get a sweep and the PB told me it was BS and didn't work and tried to get me to go for a full induction. I refused. He went ahead and partial accidental sweep when he checked me since I wasn't dilated much and had only been checked by female nurses with small finger. I went into labor 5 hours later.


----------



## skeet9924

well had my sweep today..ob said i was 2 cm dialated.. I've been a little crampy since but nothing so far.. Ob informed me she is on holidays next mon and tues..however she said since we have had such a long road together that she will put in a request to be called when i go into labour..she said the only day that she can't come in is on Saturday because she is in a wedding...so told me i cant go into labour that day lol


----------



## likeaustralia

Wishing you a quick and easy labor and a happy and healthy mommy and baby, skeet! Hope it happens soon for you. :)


----------



## josephine3

Gosh Mrs MM it sounds like u need your rest. Do u have spd it sounds like it. I never really suffered with my hips in pregnancy but had terrible joint pain. Hope u can get some relief soon. Xx


----------



## josephine3

Wow skeet ur so close! Cant wait to hear the news any day now! :) whats BS by the way?


----------



## skeet9924

Well I had contractions last night..very sporadic and turned into nothing..I keep getting the odd one today but still doesnt seem like anything is leading towards labour.. I havent even had my show yet..just a bit of spotting..

I think BS means Bull Sh*t lol


----------



## likeaustralia

skeet9924 said:


> Well I had contractions last night..very sporadic and turned into nothing..I keep getting the odd one today but still doesnt seem like anything is leading towards labour.. I havent even had my show yet..just a bit of spotting..
> 
> I think BS means Bull Sh*t lol

I didn't get any show, skeet! I just had the tiniest bit of spotting at 2am and had E 10 hours later. I didn't even get any real, painful contractions until maybe 9am and he was born at 12:15.

Sending lots of positive labor vibes your way.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! That gives me some hope that maybe I could still have this baby by my due date lol


----------



## likeaustralia

Question for you ladies:

I'm finally putting together an album for E and I have some somewhat graphic photos from his birth. I don't think I'll include any of him actually being born because that just makes me a bit uncomfortable, but there are some of him just born and naked/gooby/bloody. Do you think I should include those? What did you do or plan to do?


----------



## Wilsey

skeet - wishing you the best when you do go into labour!

I also didn't have a "show" and they broke my waters at hospital. Doesn't always happen like it does in the movies!


----------



## MrsMM24

*LIKEAUSTR* YAY! For E's book! As for those graphic pics, I have a book that I show to everyone from DDs 1st year. I didn't include those. However, I have a much smaller book that I show to family from the 1st 6 mos and I have a few in there, it is really your choice Hun!


*SKEET* I hope you get as close as possible to your due date Hun! Sounds like it is going well. Hoping you have an easy birth with the happiest baby.

:wave: Hi Ladies!


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM24 said:


> *LIKEAUSTR* YAY! For E's book! As for those graphic pics, I have a book that I show to everyone from DDs 1st year. I didn't include those. However, I have a much smaller book that I show to family from the 1st 6 mos and I have a few in there, it is really your choice Hun!
> 
> 
> *SKEET* I hope you get as close as possible to your due date Hun! Sounds like it is going well. Hoping you have an easy birth with the happiest baby.
> 
> :wave: Hi Ladies!

Thanks MrsMM! :)

I hope you're feeling good. You're in that final stretch now. I didn't have much hip pain during pregnancy, but it was BAD for me about 2-3 months after he was born. It was like all the pieces just got loosened/shoved around during pregnancy and delivery and I felt like I couldn't walk when they started to fall back into place. I think part of it was that I had to go on what was essentially bed rest from around 30 weeks, so my muscles lost a good amount of their tone. I really hope you can put on the weight you need and avoid all of that.


----------



## armywife11

I had a show. It was a couple hours after the sweep. My water broke a few hours later. However it was as much or as graphic as I was expecting. The show was just a little spotting which can happen after a check and I had two bags so only the small bag busted at home. They broke my full bag when I went into the hospital. 

As for photos.. I remember seeing the bloody gunky ones of me when I was little and they didn't bother me any. I don't have those of my LO because they took he away as soon as she came out (because of the meconium) so there is blood and gunk on the towel she was laying on but she was cleaned off.


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies after 29 hours of labour Carson John was born today march 14th at 5:52 pm weighing 7lbs 2 oz.. I will post pics and labour story when I get home from the hospital


----------



## Wilsey

Congratulations Skeet!!!! Can't wait to see pictures x


----------



## jchic

Congrats Skeet!!!! How amazing! So happy for you!

AFM- ugh what a rough 2 weeks!!!! Have been in and out of hospital and finally home. Cervical length has been shortening which my doctors have mentioned is normal in a twin pregnancy, so am on bedrest now until they come! Hoping I make it to 36 weeks but thinking they will come at 34-35. We shall see. My c section is scheduled for 37 but they dont think I will make it to that! Babies are good and growing! Both are just about 4lbs as of last week so cant wait to see what they are now- appt next week!


----------



## armywife11

Yay skeet!!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Congratulations skeet!! Hope you and baby are doing well!


----------



## josephine3

Awww congrats skeet amazing news cant wait to read the birth story!


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies..Here is my birth story!! Its pretty long... and to add to it I was just rushed to emerg on Monday with a blood clot in my leg...I'm doing ok as they have me on anti inflammatory until i can be put on a blood thinner ( they can't put me on it now since i just gave birth) I also have to get weekly ultra sounds done on it ..

Woke up on the 13th (Wednesday) to my waters breaking at 11am. Called my OB office and they requested that I go in to get checked. When I got there my contractions had not started yet. They tested to confirm that my waters had broken and my OB told them to admit me due to my history. My contractions started around noon. The contractions painfulness and timing was very sporadic...mostly averaged around 3-6 mins apart. I was 3 cm dilated whenever I got a really strong one I would be sick to my stomach (nobody told me that was possible). Prior going into the hospital I hadnt eaten breakfast so they told oh to make me some toastI ate one piece which did not stay down. They hooked me up to gravol IV and I continued to be sick through it. From noon to 5 they sporadically hooked me up to the monitor to check my contractions and babies heart rate. The heart rate was really low between 114 and 105. The ob said that I had to remain on the monitor and was told to be given fluids through IV. They gave me morphine and another anti nausea medicine to help make the contractions a little easier and try to ease the vomiting. I was still sick a few times but not as bad and the morphine took the edge off of the contractions. Around 10 I asked if I could sit in the bath and they told me that I was not able to because I had to stay on the monitors. The babys heart rate was going up by this point since I was more hydrated but they wanted to keep me on it to be sure. At that point I asked for the epidural. The epidural was in by midnight and what a relief!! I was only sick once after the epidural was in. I could still feel the pressure of the contractions but not the pain. I was then told that I had a fever and they gave me Tylenol and hooked me up to antibiotics. The nurses checked my temperature, baby heart rate, my heart rate, contractions and pulse every 15 mins all night. By 8 am my fever was down and I was 8 cm dilated. However all night they were having issues with the machine picking up my contractions...they kept readjusting it. The nurse at that point told me she figured I would have my baby by noon. Well at noon they checked me and I was 10 cm dilated and baby was low... but my contractions were still not being picked up as strong enough or regular enough to start pushing. At 3 the ob gave permission for me to start pushinghowever still the machine was not reading my contractions. And they were still not strong enough. I would get a cluster of contractions then none for about 10 mins. The ob came in around 5 and even when I said I was getting pressure and wanting to push the machine was still not picking up all of the times I said it and only part of my stomach was getting tight. At this point they decided to use the vacuum to assist. The ob stated that my uterus is divided into two and is contraction at different times there for not strong enough to do it on its own. Eventually after and episiotomy and 3 hours of pushing and vacuum assistance Carson John Naida was born at 5:52pm after almost 29 hours of labor. He is completely healthy aside from a squished nose from being stuck in my birth canal for so long. The ob had told me that if I was not as good at pushing as I was that I would have had to of had a c section. I remember at one point during the pushing I was crying stating I just want him out of me. We are now home and I am healing well and he is doing well. He eats like crazy!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## likeaustralia

Wow, what a birth! Glad you are home and doing well now. Sorry to hear about the blood clot though. Hope it clears up soon.

He's beautiful! Look at all that hair! :)


----------



## josephine3

Wow skeet what a stressful birth for u. Glad to hear u are coming thru the other side of it now! Hope u are better soon and can really start to enjoy being a mum. I cant see the piccy on my phone but im sure hes gorgeous lol. X


----------



## MrsMM24

*SKEET* He is handsome!!! Lovely long birth story. So glad to hear that you are doing better, I hope the clot clears faster than expected. Until then, I know you are just in heaven enjoying your little man, congrats again!


*JCHIC* Hope you're feeling well Hun! Won't be long now till we see those 2 tiny faces!!! Cannot wait. I hope you can make it to 36 wks where you want to.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! Even through everything I'm in heaven and love being a mom!! He is totally worth it all!! I'm so glad that I was able to have a vaginal birth in the end to experience since my next will probably be a c section!! 

The only struggle I'm having now is having him sleep for more then 20 min in bassinet.. He's fine to sleep 2 hours at a time from 9- 1am.. Then from 1 am on he lasts maybe 20 mins.. I keep caving and bringing him to bed with me so that I can get aleep


----------



## Wilsey

Skeet - he's absolutely gorgeous!! I wouldn't worry about getting him to sleep in the bassinet and feeing guilty about holding him or taking him to bed. Will was the same and would fall asleep nursing and I'd lay him down and he'd last 5 minutes and wake up crying. I caved and let him sleep on me a lot and thought 'how naughty, he'll never sleep in his bed' but it had no lasting effect. He sleeps in his cot from 7pm-7am now. 

I say you just do what you gotta do to get through the night! Plus, it is so lovely having them so close...I think it's good for bonding.


----------



## wantanerd

Doyle didn't sleep in his crib solidly until he was 8 months old and he sleeps 12+ hours in there now. Cuddle that newborn!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! That makes me feel so much better.. My parents, oh parents and grandma are all making me feel guilty about it .. Telling me its unsafe.. To be honest I was so sick don lack if sleep the first 2 nights that I felt unsafe watching him then ..


----------



## armywife11

Skeet glad you feeling better. He is adorable!! I hope the clot improves quickly. 

I bed shared and co-slept every night till she was 3 months then she showed us she was ready for her crib. Since then she sleeps from 8p to 5a in her crib wakes the one time for a feed. I just bring her to bed with me because hubby gets up at 5 and would wake her if I put her back in the crib. We were not planning on bed sharing at the beginning but glad we did as we got more sleep than most people (it also improved our breastfeeding problems).


----------



## skeet9924

it makes me feel better to hear that you ladies co slept... Last night nothing worked with carson..he was fussy all night... That is my fault though he feel asleep in the afternoon and slept for 4.5 hours and i didnt wake him.. I knew it would bite me it the but... After his bath he slept from 11- 1 then has been pretty much awake since... he would sleep ( or atleast be quiet) for 20 min intervals after that... I finally gave up and decided to get out of bed and try him in his bouncy chair.. he's now just sitting there peacefully wide awake !!


----------



## armywife11

Those first few days are rough! It gets easier I promise!! :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

I'm sure soon he will begin to know the difference between night and day. On a positive note oh mom is here for the night and is usually up around 6 am.. So I pumped tonight and she said she will take him in the morning so I can get some good sleep!!


----------



## josephine3

Aww skeet :hugs: i honestly wouldnt worry about where and when he sleeps yet at all! Just enjoy it while he is lol. They sleep less and less as they get bigger and its harder to get stufff done! Enjoy your newborn time together xx


----------



## armywife11

Well Laila is about to pop two more teeth any day now, she can say mama, almost able to sit without falling over, and standing with a little support. I swear I feel like I just brought her home! Time flies!!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## likeaustralia

We're doing well here! Ethan attended his first Easter lunch at Grandma's house and looked completely adorable, even if I do say so myself as his slightly proud and humble mama. :winkwink:


----------



## skeet9924

aust- he's so adorable!!

army- hope your lo isnt too fussy while teething

afm- Carson has slept to nights in his bassinet so far...one night he slept for 5.5 hours straight and the next night he slept for 4 hours straight...now I just have to work on him going back to sleep for a stretch after his solid sleep ...right now after he wakes up from his solid sleep he is up every 30 min until 6 am when i finally give up and get up with him.


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia - He is adorable! I can't believe how big the kiddos are all getting! 

Skeet - Yea... shes not enjoying it one bit. I am just trying different things, mainly distractions, to get her through it. // Sleep is a tricky thing, hoping he sleeps longer for you soon! We just went through a regression so I am catching up as we speak.


----------



## likeaustralia

skeet, don't worry. he'll get there. It may take time, I won't lie to you on that, but as others will tell you, most 5 year olds don't wake up 10 times a night. ;)

Ethan slept like crap as a very young baby and then GREAT from 3-5 months and then after that, it went out the window. He's just now starting to sleep better with only 1-2 wakings until morning. On the second (or sometimes the first...), I usually bring him into bed with us so he'll sleep until we're ready to get up.


----------



## likeaustralia

army, I can't believe it either. He's looking like a little boy and not a baby anymore!


----------



## armywife11

So planning our first plane trip.. wish me luck! lol


----------



## Wilsey

What do you ladies think? Girl or boy?
(sorry, not the best quality)
 



Attached Files:







20130405_144708v2.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bug222

Skeet- Huge congrats- sorry I am so late, I don't get on here all that much. Carson is gorgeous! Iain pretty much only slept on my chest until he was about 3 months old. Then like Likeaustralia he started to sleep great in his bassinet from about 3-6 months, then it all went downhill again. He is now getting better again and only waking up once around 4am. Cuddle away!!! :) 

JChic- I hope you are doing well and those little ones are still cooking. 

Wilsey- I say boy :)


----------



## armywife11

First glance I thought boy as well.


----------



## Wilsey

Yay! We're hoping for another boy! Fingers crossed :D


----------



## rosabelle

oh my goodness, i just caught up on the last almost months worth of posts! finding it hard to sit and get on the computer these days!! 

Skeet: Congratson the birth of your little boy!

Haj and like Aus: your little cherubs are so gorgeous! 

Well we have a bit of news too, i am now almost 8 weeks pregnant! 
A complete suprise but very happy of course. 
So we will have 2 under 17 months! 

lil Rosa is now 'comando' crawling everywhere, she is about to get her third tooth, loves her food and we are attempting to leave her sleep in her own bed. 

We had her sleeping with us for some time, more becuase it was convenient for feeds and she slept so well but with a new baby on the way i figure im going to need that space soon! my tummy got so large with rosa so i know we wouldnt all fit.. 

How is everyone else? How are our pregos going? hope your all well! x


----------



## rosabelle

Little miss talking on her 'shoe phone' haha so cheeky!
 



Attached Files:







shoe.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## likeaustralia

Aww love the update, rosabelle and congratulations on the new arrival!!! I think we have two with another on the way here now! :)

Ethan had his 9-month checkup yesterday and all was stellar until the hemoglobin check. His levels are slightly low, so he is slightly anemic. :( Apparently this is quite common for premature babies since iron stores are built up in the last months/weeks of pregnancy. He has no symptoms though, so while I am worried, I'm not SUPER worried. I got some floravital to get some supplemental iron into him and plan to up his iron via food too. I really don't want to go the fer-in-sol route, so please wish us luck on getting it up naturally!


----------



## likeaustralia

armywife11 said:


> So planning our first plane trip.. wish me luck! lol

Missed this the other day, army. Good luck!!!

We aren't going on a plane, but we are going for a week-long vacation to the beach about 6/7 hours drive away mid-May. I'm expecting it to be fun, but we might need a bit of luck too. :winkwink:


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> Aww love the update, rosabelle and congratulations on the new arrival!!! I think we have two with another on the way here now! :)
> 
> Ethan had his 9-month checkup yesterday and all was stellar until the hemoglobin check. His levels are slightly low, so he is slightly anemic. :( Apparently this is quite common for premature babies since iron stores are built up in the last months/weeks of pregnancy. He has no symptoms though, so while I am worried, I'm not SUPER worried. I got some floravital to get some supplemental iron into him and plan to up his iron via food too. I really don't want to go the fer-in-sol route, so please wish us luck on getting it up naturally!

Hope it improves! 


Good luck on your drive! We chose to fly because it was going to be a 3 or 4 day drive for us which would have been close to 9 hours in a car each day. Decided a 3 hour flight would be better in the end lol


----------



## skeet9924

I'm just curious if any of you experienced constipation with your babies.. Carson is being breast fed and is a month old tomorrow.. He has not gone poo in 3 days and wakes up a lot due to gas pains :(


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats Rosa!!! 

We''ll have to keep each other sane, I'll have an 18 month old and new born when the new one comes along! Crazy!


----------



## skeet9924

oh wow rosa I missed your post !! COngrats!!

Wilsey- i think boy too!


----------



## likeaustralia

armywife11 said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> Aww love the update, rosabelle and congratulations on the new arrival!!! I think we have two with another on the way here now! :)
> 
> Ethan had his 9-month checkup yesterday and all was stellar until the hemoglobin check. His levels are slightly low, so he is slightly anemic. :( Apparently this is quite common for premature babies since iron stores are built up in the last months/weeks of pregnancy. He has no symptoms though, so while I am worried, I'm not SUPER worried. I got some floravital to get some supplemental iron into him and plan to up his iron via food too. I really don't want to go the fer-in-sol route, so please wish us luck on getting it up naturally!
> 
> Hope it improves!
> 
> 
> Good luck on your drive! We chose to fly because it was going to be a 3 or 4 day drive for us which would have been close to 9 hours in a car each day. Decided a 3 hour flight would be better in the end lolClick to expand...

Oh yeah, anything longer than what we're doing and we'd have to fly! I think you made the right choice. We do this length drive semi-regularly as my parents live about the same distance away, but the opposite direction, so it's not totally new to us, but he changes so frequently, I have no idea how he'll respond one day to the next sometimes! That being said, we are going up to my parents this weekend and then to the beach a few weeks after that. Hopefully he decides he likes the car. :wacko:


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> I'm just curious if any of you experienced constipation with your babies.. Carson is being breast fed and is a month old tomorrow.. He has not gone poo in 3 days and wakes up a lot due to gas pains :(

I don't think breastfed babies get constipation. It is normal for them to go days without a poo though. My little one has gone a week a few times. Edit** I think anything over 14 days your suppose to contact your doctor. This is a COMMON topic on the breastfeeding board! lol I hope one of these works for you. 

There are massages you can do to help them pass gas and I swore by gas drops. She grew out of it around 3 months.

Not sure if you can see this video or not... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7akZb16ZGsU


----------



## rosabelle

Thankyou :) it is going to be hectic hey Wilsey! My little one will just be 17 months so have to find a new pram to fit them both, have you looked into any yet?
I am thinking the new steelcraft strider compact, i have heard lots of good things about it. 
You guys have some good phil & teds ones over in NZ hey? I have hears they arent bad either. 

Good luck LikeAus, fingers crossed his levels go up soon x


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks for the video army!! Ill try that massage for sure.. Lol why do they never use screaming babies for the videos.. I watched a bathing video the other day and the baby looked so happy.. My little guy screams the entire bath.. And massage after !! He doesn't calm down until I feed him after


----------



## rosabelle

so it turns out we are going to be very very busy... we are having twins!! and they think they are identical! help!! lol


----------



## Wilsey

OMG!!!!!!! Better you than me, love! We were terrified it was going to be twins. You'll just make it work...but might need a bigger pram ;)


----------



## skeet9924

Omg rose!! Congrats!! Very exciting and I bet very scary at the same time!! You will make it work and we are all here to support you!!


----------



## armywife11

Congrats! Your going to have your hands full but I am sure you can handle it! And like skeet said we are here for you!


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks for the video army!! Ill try that massage for sure.. Lol why do they never use screaming babies for the videos.. I watched a bathing video the other day and the baby looked so happy.. My little guy screams the entire bath.. And massage after !! He doesn't calm down until I feed him after

I wonder that myself! lol

My LO hated baths at first I actually took them with her at first and that helped calm her down.. now I cant get her out of the bath, dressed, and on the boob fast enough. She always screams as soon as we dry her off. You'd think she know by now! lol


----------



## skeet9924

Lol Carson starts screaming as soon as I start to strip him for his bath and he doesn't stop until he's on the boob.. Lol he turns blue sometimes he screams so much :haha: I tried that massage tonight after his bath and he had 3 really big toots!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## rosabelle

thanks ladies! we are lucky we have lots of support around us.. and yes a very big pram! haha 
i had found a double pram i liked now i have to figure out a triple one! oh dear!


----------



## armywife11

skeet9924 said:


> Lol Carson starts screaming as soon as I start to strip him for his bath and he doesn't stop until he's on the boob.. Lol he turns blue sometimes he screams so much :haha: I tried that massage tonight after his bath and he had 3 really big toots!! Thanks so much!!

So glad to hear they worked! They saved my life on several occasions! :hugs:


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats Rosa on the twins!


----------



## armywife11

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/jersey_22705/DSC09_zps970d0ba5.jpg

Check out my seven month old!


----------



## josephine3

Oh gosh i wish id checked in sooner! Another pregnancy announcement wow! And TWINS arrrrggghhh craziness lol i bet u are still in shock. Many congrats rosabelle. Theres just no stopping u ladies! I cant believe it where do u ladies find the time to dtd at all anyway? Let alone enuf to concieve!

Likeaus - Ethan looks so cute and grown up already in that picture. Its crazy how fast these babies are growing!

Good luck those who mentioned holidays! Hope it goes better than our day trip to the seaside... Was a nightmare the whole time we were on the beach Georgia was grumpy or crying, she cried most of the car ride there too. She was only happy when sat in the car just playing with her toys sat in the drivers seat. :dohh:


----------



## jchic

Congrats Rosa and welcome to Twindom! 

Hope everyone is well! My C section is scheduled for 4/30 and it CANNOT come soon enough!!! I am hoping these kiddos decide to come out within the next week or so because carrying them at this point in pregnancy is brutal. I can barely walk or move!!!


----------



## rosabelle

thanks ladies.. 

Jo it doesnt happen often! haha i was on the pill but lost my script and before i could get a new one bam! im pregnant! lol

Jchic, i bet you cant wait to have them out! i cant imagine how uncomfortable it is with two in there


----------



## wantanerd

Heres a recent pic of Doyle. I can't believe he is 10 months already!


----------



## armywife11

He is adorable. How are they this old already?! I can't handle it!


----------



## Wilsey

Nawwww all the kiddies are gorgeous!

Here's a recent picture of my man William. He's a wee policeman in training so he can be just like his daddy!
 



Attached Files:







58879_10151457385777670_1130997730_n.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bug222

Oh wow congrats Rosa!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Twins!! Congrats rosa!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Hi *Ladies*

Sorry to have been gone so long, the 3rd trimester is really been beating me down. It has certainly taken its toll. On top of that the little girl frowing inside seems as though she is thoroughly enjoying her nourishment and is growing nicely enough that they have moved my due date up. How are you all doing? Any updates?


*ROSA* CONGRATS!!! Twins! wow!


*JCHIC* I know what you mean, I have an appt on the 23rd to see if we are going to induce... I am just in awww, time has really flown.... But I am READY to meet her!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Wow mrs mm time has gone fast!! So exciting!! How is your weight gain going? 

The pics of all your lo are so adorable!! 

Afm- I'm struggling with a colic little man.. But we are getting through it.. The first few days it started was really stressful.. Now I'm figuring it out and occupying our really bad times with walks and drives :)


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM - you are so close!! I'm so happy for you. :) You were one of the first to make me feel "welcome" on these boards, so I'm extra extra excited for you to have your little girl!


----------



## josephine3

Well I finally updated the front page - Mrs MM whats your due date?? if anyone has any info on our missing ladies send it this way!! Or if I have missed you or got your babies name wrong let me kno im so sorry its taken so long!!!


----------



## armywife11

MrsMM- Not much longer!!!

Skeet- I hope you get through the colic. My best friend had that with her second and it was rough. She spent a lot of time out with friends and family and the walks and driving.


----------



## josephine3

Mostly apologies to u armywife for it being 7 month since ur baby was born before i updated :hehe: 
if i could do it on my phone i wuld have done it sooner but its too much for my phone to handle! Have u been on ur plane joirney yet? I couldnt do it. Im even leaving lo when we have to travel next month instead of taking her.. I cant bear the thought of leaving her but the thought of taking her on a plane and the prep and packing involved just boggles my mind!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Mostly apologies to u armywife for it being 7 month since ur baby was born before i updated :hehe:
> if i could do it on my phone i wuld have done it sooner but its too much for my phone to handle! Have u been on ur plane joirney yet? I couldnt do it. Im even leaving lo when we have to travel next month instead of taking her.. I cant bear the thought of leaving her but the thought of taking her on a plane and the prep and packing involved just boggles my mind!

Oh please it didn't bother me. I know how busy you are. I have a blog that I can barley keep up with and I just post one monthly update on there! haha!

Nope I go in a couple weeks. I just got in a rolling bag for her car seat and I picked up a backpack to use instead of a diaper bag. I still need to pack and see what I can fit and can't. I'm planning on taking her cloth diapers with me so needing to do a dry run to see what kind of space I am looking at. I am going to try and bring two carry ons and her carseat (staying with family so they are lending me a bunch of things)


----------



## likeaustralia

army, we took our cloth diapers with us to thanksgiving last year at my parents and I fit all his stuff in a medium-ish soft duffel, an Adidas one that you might use for a gym bag. I decided to try disposables for our most recent weekend away and I regretted it the whole time (leaks, red marks, etc)! Definitely bring your cloths if you can!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks army!! It is rough but I agree spending a lot of time with friends and family helps so much.. Carson and i go out almost every day


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> army, we took our cloth diapers with us to thanksgiving last year at my parents and I fit all his stuff in a medium-ish soft duffel, an Adidas one that you might use for a gym bag. I decided to try disposables for our most recent weekend away and I regretted it the whole time (leaks, red marks, etc)! Definitely bring your cloths if you can!

That exactly what I have bag wise. I ordered some detergent samples and disposable inserts (spending one night in a hotel not sure if it will have a washer and dryer) and just had those shipped to my parents.


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks Jo!!


----------



## jmandrews

I am so behind... My phone decided to reset and I lost everything. I forgot my login to bnb and I am just now finding time to sit down and get back on. How is everyone? Congrats Skeet! Carson is adorable! Congrats Rosa! yay for twins. :) i am a twin. They will have a best friend forever. Mrs mm can't wait for you bundle to arrive.

Everlee will be 9 months on Saturday! I can't believe it. Her Dr. appt is on the 25th. I am anxious to see how much she has grown. She still isn't crawling. She doesn't seem to have much of a desire to. She can roll around everywhere. She is a big talker and loves to smile. She also has 4 teeth. :) She brings so much joy to my life. I honestly can't wait to give her a baby brother or sister, but I'll have to wait until next winter. Here is a couple of pics.
 



Attached Files:







603992_10101136763753328_1540386461_n.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 4









529557_10100565442535694_855428123_n.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## armywife11

She is adorable!!


----------



## jmandrews

Hey Jo just checking out the first page and I thought I'd update you on NellandZack: she delivered baby Nora on Feb 1st :) just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## wantanerd

Hope you ladies are doing better than I am at the moment. I had been planning to drive home which takes 9 hours and stop at the half way point which happens to be where a couple of my aunts lives and a good friend who would be celebrating her son's first birthday. We made the 4 hour drive with no problems. I had been in town for a few hours when the stomach flu hits! I felt like death last night and Doyle was teething. I got a grand total of 45 minutes of sleep last night and my aunt had to leave. So its me in my aunts house, sick and taking care of a very active 10 month old who has only taken two 45 minute naps today. I feel a little better but I hope I can make the 5 hour drive home tomorrow and let grandma take over. 
I really hope Doyle sleeps well tonight b/c this momma needs some rest!


----------



## likeaustralia

Oh no, stomach bugs are the worst! I had one when E was around 3/4 months I think. I thought I was going to diiieee. Hope you're feeling better soon wantanerd! Good luck with the drive!


----------



## armywife11

Hope you feel better. I wanted to die when I had a cold and a 3 month old I could not imagine a stomach bug and a 10 month. :(


----------



## Wilsey

We all got a tummy bug about 2 months ago. It. Was. Awful! So hard watching them throw up, they have no idea what's going on. They recover quickly though...unlike us...


----------



## jmandrews

aw oh no! i hope you feel better soon. Be careful going home. Glad Grandma can take over and let you get some rest.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh no!! I couldn't imagine a tummy bug when trying to take care of a lo.. Hope you feel better!! Safe drive!


----------



## rosabelle

jm andrews! she is adorable!

and thanks, im still not quite sure its sunk in that i will potentially have 3 under 16 months! lol


----------



## likeaustralia

Are you ladies planning a first birthday party for any of your LOs?

I'm starting to plan E's and it will only be for close family, but I'm still kind of going a bit crazy thinking about it all. I've paired it down to a "build-a-library" theme, with mostly "Hungry Caterpillar" food (caterpillar cupcakes, tea sandwiches made of book-related foods, spinach salad for the "green leaves," etc.). I'm really hoping our families will listen to the books request. I'm sure some would consider it tacky, but I made a wish list on Amazon of loads of books, so even family members who don't know much about kids' books can have a look and easily pick something we think E will like. Plus, books are pretty inexpensive, so I'm trying to not make it look like a gift grab. We have soo many clothes (plus many he's already grown out of before he even got to wear) and I don't want my house overflowing with baby toys, especially considering he likes to play with wooden spoons and daddy's clothes the best (and lately power cords, UGH!)! :shrug:


----------



## wantanerd

Thanks ladies, I drove home yesterday and am feeling better, not 100% as my appetite isn't totally back yet. 

Like, my wishlist for Doyle is all books as well. We would rather him have a ton of books than a ton of toys. I don't think it is tacky at all. Book baby showers are all the rage so why not a book first birthday
Doyle's first birthday will be star wars theme. We did his room in Star wars and the local grocery store does a free smash cake with the order of a bigger cake. I don't know how themed I will go for the first birthday other than getting little star wars party favors. I did order some cheap onesies online and will make a custom 1st birthday one for him. Doyle will be having two parties, one in AL and one in FL. 

I still can't believe his first birthday party is just around the corner! Didn't I just give birth to him!


----------



## Wilsey

We aren't going overboard. Originally I was thinking a robot theme, but now i'm just doing some simple decorations and a cake in the shape of a 1. It's more of a party for adults than the kid hahaha. Will's is in less than two weeks!

I'd rather books but I didn't make mention of anything to do with gifts.


----------



## likeaustralia

I'd rather not mention gifts myself, but I know if I don't, I will get a ton of stuff we will end up just getting rid of. I know that sounds ungrateful, but my inlaws just tend to buy odd things for babies (matchbox cars at Xmas... When he was 6 months old!!!). So if they're going to buy, I feel bad about letting them waste their money. Ahh, it's still not really my style to do - we didn't even have a wedding or baby registry! I just feel like, at this point, I'd rather he get stuff we want him to have. I don't want to take away things after the fact and have him freak out.


----------



## Wilsey

Totally understand. Don't think there is anything wrong with it. Plus, like you said, books are inexpensive and at least people know they are getting something you want.

I've been going to all the first birthdays and I agonise over what to get, so I wouldn't mind someone giving me a list to choose from!


----------



## rosabelle

i think we will do a ballerina party for her first birthday, with little ballerina cupcakes and lots of pink.. we have tons of friends with kids around her age and so it should be fun, but i also think its probably more of a party for the adults! lol with all the yummy food..


----------



## armywife11

I am planning a Dr. Seuss Party! We also considered doing a book instead of toy thing too!


----------



## Bug222

We are doing a monster party for Iain's first Birthday :) Will just be family and a few close friends.


----------



## likeaustralia

These party ideas sound fun. :) please post pics ladies. I can't believe many of us are on the verge of toddlerhood!


----------



## jmandrews

Everyone's party themes are so cute! Love the book idea! I haven't started planning Everlee's yet but I have been thinking about it and I'm not sure about a theme. I need ideas! I can't believe we are all talking about 1st birthdays! :) we have all come a long way. So exciting!


----------



## josephine3

Good ideas for parties ladies. Me and lo love books too. We dont really have gift lits here tho so i will probly end up with clothes i dont like which sit it the wardrobe forever.


----------



## armywife11

After an awful sad posts on facebook today I want to share how happy and blessed I am to have my little monster. :) I feel such sadness for my friends but don't really know how to share my feelings with them.. It did take us a year to conceive with one chemical pregnancy.. but to visit doctors to find out why or to lose babies. My experiences don't even touch them. I just could not imagine. Those of you who have gone through that my heart aches for you.


----------



## Wilsey

OMG more than a little excited! William took his first steps solo steps tonight!!


----------



## armywife11

wilsey said:


> omg more than a little excited! William took his first steps solo steps tonight!!

so exciting!!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Go will!!


----------



## armywife11

Mrs. MM hows it going? Not much longer!!!!

*edit found her last post the board was acting funny.


----------



## likeaustralia

For those of you ladies with older babies, when did yours learn to get to sitting on their own? I feel like as soon as E can do that, he will be unstoppable, which is frightening, LOL.


----------



## Wilsey

William sat solo from 6 months.


----------



## likeaustralia

he was able to get from his tummy or back to sitting at 6 months!!? wowzers!


----------



## Wilsey

Oh gosh no! Sorry! I was just thinking sitting without falling over. He didn't go from all fours to sitting till just over 8 months. He got up on all fours for the first time just before 8 months,crawling two weeks later (including from crawling to sitting up...he was particularly proud of that), then a few days later he pulled hilself up to standing. Cruising followed after that. 

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## armywife11

Laila is 7 months.. can get out of solo sitting on her own but cannot get into it yet. Shes trying to crawl on her hands and knees, but she is army crawling and rolling everywhere! I watched her roll from the living room to the kitchen just now! lol

Wilsey you had me startled too!!! Hahahaha!


----------



## Wilsey

Haha sorry!


----------



## likeaustralia

Whew, I was beginning to think you had a super baby over there, Wilsey!!!

E is just 10 months now and can sit very well on his own, army crawls everywhere and pulls up to standing from sitting and takes steps with our help, but doesn't get to sitting by himself yet. He can get from sitting to army crawling on his own easily too. He gets to all fours occasionally, but just doesn't seem all that interested in crawling in that position. He is TRYING to sit up on his own really hard though, at the most inopportune times of course (like when I'm trying to change him!). I feel like he's doing all this prep so that when he finally figures it out, I won't even know where to find him!!!


----------



## josephine3

Hey ladies i feel silly even writing this but i just had to say something.
My af is missing! Arrgh. I seriously cant be pregnant we only dtd once this month and have used a condom every time since we had lo. Only once haa it been near me naked and that was this cycle, but only for 10 secs or so till i said 'you kno u have to put something on it'. Surely it wud be a miracle if i got pregnant from that.

Stupidly i havent kept track of my cycles as didnt think id need to but i kno its been over a month. I have circled 10th march on the calendar and cant think why other than marking af. I kno its no later than the 25th march so either way over a month, and i had noticed that my cycles were quite short since having lo. So it shud be here by now! 

Also maybe its in my head but im feeling sicky in the mornings, have cramps and have been very moody. Basically feel like im about to start af for 2 weeks now but nothing. Also im craving fizzy pop badly just ike i did in early pregnancy bfore. Aaarrrgh. Whats going on?


----------



## Wilsey

Any old tests lying around?


----------



## likeaustralia

I'd test if I were you jo! As we learned in health class (sex education), it only takes once! ;)


----------



## likeaustralia

AFM, I still haven't gotten my first PP period! :shrug: ANd zeeeero chance of pregnancy here. I've had NO desire. Poor DH.


----------



## josephine3

I had hoped for delayed start to periods but no such luck. I do feel more in tune with my cycles and ovulation since having lo tho, and something is definitely up.
Maybe its stress as i am going on holiday without lo in2 weeks and the stress is killing me, or maybe sods law states that i will come on when im on holiday for sure :dohh:
selfishly i dont want to test before i go away as i really dont need the added pressure and stress, and also cos i obviously was going to have a drink or 2 without lo around.


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> AFM, I still haven't gotten my first PP period! :shrug: ANd zeeeero chance of pregnancy here. I've had NO desire. Poor DH.

AF still hasn't shown over here either. LO started sleeping at night and is eating solids more so we shall see.
---

I agree test to be safe but as I learned the first time around stress can really affect things. lol Good luck!


----------



## wantanerd

I got AF back in March and then had the crazy 10 day af this month. I do feel bad for DH b/c I am so tired and the last thing I want to do after dealing with a teething baby all day is have sex. 
Doyle is a few weeks from walking. He could sit up at 6 months. get from his stomach to sitting up at 8 months, commando crawled at 9 months, crawled at 10 months, pulled up on stuff at 9 months and now he is walking with the help of his walking toy and walking around the table. He has started to get brave and let go of the thing he is holding while standing and standing on his own for a few seconds. He has really taken off in the past few weeks. He had no desire to crawl at all until three weeks ago and now he is taking laps around our house! It's truly crazy how fast he is picking up things now.


----------



## josephine3

Im too scared to test. I might buy some in town tomorrow just to think about donig it at least. I just dont want to kno yet. I think i will probly wait till i get back to test and just drink sensibly.


----------



## rosabelle

oh, test, test!! 
it only took us one time the month i fell pregnant this time! (typical when you are trying for so long and dtd every bloomin day the first time!) 

i did kinda have a feeling and tested on my af due date and was negative then tested 3 days later (with afternoon pee) and think dark 2 lines! which we didnt realise atthe time was due to two little beans! 

Rosa is going from sitting to army crawling (and gosh she can move fast!) and trying so hard to sit up but not quite there... and yes its normally while trying to change her nappy! which i might add she HATES at the moment.. anyone would think she is being murdered with the noises that come out when getting changed!


----------



## likeaustralia

Rosa, Ethan is stiiiillll hating being changed. I hope it passes soon because he is starting to get really strong!


----------



## armywife11

LOL Laila just figured otu how to take off her Velcro ones and is trying the snaps


----------



## josephine3

We were ntnp the first time but took almost 2 years, but the month we concieved we only dtd twice. My oh says if i am pregnant it casnt be his. It bloody well can only be but its soooo unlikely.
Scary how fast these babies are on the move. No crawling here yet but some bum shuffling! She canpull herself from sit to stand but not from lying to sit. Also nappy change is as nightmare. As soon as i put her on the mat she rolls off. I normally give her the wipes to play with to keep her still. She stood without ,e holding her for the first time too. She was supporting herself on a chair tho. She suddenly improved loads at standing.


----------



## likeaustralia

I just set Ethan on the floor to play after breakfast, went to go use the bathroom and came back not two minutes later to find him KNEELING, trying to stand up on his little bongo drums. AHHH.


----------



## josephine3

Oooh i want little bongo drums where did u get them!


----------



## jmandrews

Aw yay congrats to Will that is so exciting! :)

I agree Jo I would test. Funny that u posted about that because I just got on here to post about the same thing. AF isn't due until Monday but DH and I dtd twice this month during my fertile window. Woops! I was on Pill to help get my cycle back to normal because I had been spotting for 28 days in a row. I didn't want to be in te pill but I did for 3 months to see if it would help. Well this past month was the first month off the pill. My cycle seemed very regular. I was even able to feel Ovulation and egg white discharge TMI... Sorry. So I've been a bit nervous. We used a condom but one time we finished without one doing the pull out method and then the other time started out without one. So I'm not sure but I have been having tht round ligent pain I had with Everlee and I get that sensation in my boobs when my milk would drop. Lol it's so weird but I'm nervous that these are signs. If I am I will be thrilled because we would have been able to without clinic but at the same time we weren't planning to try until fall or winter. I want to test but fear it's too early.


----------



## likeaustralia

josephine3 said:


> Oooh i want little bongo drums where did u get them!

They're actually just regular bongo drums, haha. My husband got them... but they look something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Latin-Percus...F8&qid=1367629184&sr=8-6&keywords=bongo+drums If you have a music shop near you, I suspect they'd sell them there.


----------



## josephine3

Oh we already have some of them lol. I thought u meant toy ones!

Georgia sat up on her own this morning! I lay her on the bed and turned my bak on her to pick something up off the floor, when i turned around she was sat looking at me like 'what?' i was amazed lol.

Jm its scary isnt it! When u just have that 'feeling'!


----------



## rosabelle

JM i had the exact same feeling before i tested!!! 
my hip and ligament pain was here before i even tested.. i just knew! 
and i guess cause of the double hormones its all come about earlier.. i didnt get hip pain till about 20 weeks first time now at 11 weeks i cant sit on the floor cause they lock up and i cant move! :( not nice at all! 

one week till my next scan and then ican finally tell everyone.. not that half the world doesnt know already! haha its been alot harder keepingit quiet this time around.. plus i am already showing :S


----------



## Wilsey

Have people tested?!


----------



## josephine3

Im too scared lol. I dont have any anyway. I did an opk cos it was lying around and only 1 line on that so im probly not. I feel so sick this morning tho.


----------



## Wilsey

Are you actually late yet though?


----------



## josephine3

Af is here! Phew. I dunno what shes playing at being 3 weeks late, something strange went on there.. I am relieved but part of me cant help being a little sad too!


----------



## jmandrews

Great news Jo. Your body is probably is prob still adjusting after baby :) mine was crazy for a bit a few months ago. 

AF came this morning too. I am excite because I ha a regular 28 day cycle. I haven't had that in years. I hope that it stays this way so that when we are ready to try again that it won't be so difficult. Is it weird that I'm a little sad I'm not preg. I guess I got excited about the idea. Now I know I'm ready to give Everlee a brother or sister when the time is right. Now I have horrible cramps and my lower back is killing me. :( I've been a bit whiny and irritable. DH just doesn't get it lol poor guy is dealing with all my crazy hormones.

Everlee is so close to crawling!!! She got up on all fours by herself yesterday and started rocking. I'm so excited I thought she would never get to this point.


----------



## likeaustralia

Ahhh! We have a sunken family room, one step down from the kitchen. I usually put E down there to play while I do stuff in the kitchen because he's been "stuck" in there. Not anymore! He just climbed the step!!!


----------



## josephine3

Awww jm i was hoping for more exciting news fom you. It has made me realise maybe i wont be so scared as i thought when the right time comes for no.2. Im having awful cramps too, tummy and thighs. :(

Georgia also started to do the rocking thing so a very similar time for us it seems!


----------



## rosabelle

phew! lol 
its funny how you feel a little sad hey, i have lots of pregnant friends at the moment and am now really looking forward to the new babies, as much as it is going to be a big rollercoaster i am excited :) 

haha like aus, a friend of mine has stairs up to their bedrooms and caught her little one up 2 stairs at 7 months!! very cheeky indeed! 
im glad we dont have stairs in our place but im having to lift everything up now, little miss is comando-ing her way around the place.. and she is fast! haha


----------



## armywife11

I am back from our jet setting adventure. She flew great and we even got an extra seat on the flight back so she got to hang out in her own seat! She is about three seconds from crawling on her hands and knees. Glad to see how everythign has been going with you ladies!

Also... https://lt3f.lilypie.com/8HAVm7.png Not exactly thrilled but it is what it is. Had to plan around the Army deployment and PCS but at least I have a month to look forward to in the future.


----------



## Wilsey

Glad she flew well! 

Hey, how tall are everyone's little ones. My sister in law seems to think her 7 month old son is the same height as my 12 month old son. Her son is tall, but that's off the charts. Seems insane! Will was on the 91st percentile for height at his 12 month appointment. So he's not super tall.


----------



## rosabelle

Rosa was over the 100th percentile for everything ! haha 
and she is almost the same height as my (step) neice who is 2 in three months 
but then i am almost 6 foot tall and my dad is 6 foot 7 so im not suprised :)


----------



## Wilsey

Oh wow! That is tall! I thought she was crazy but maybe her baby is 80cm!


----------



## josephine3

Well wissh me luck everyonbe im on the way to the airport for my trip without lo. Shes staying at my moms and i wont see her till friday night arrrghhh.. So worried she will think iv abandoned her :( 

armywife glad your trip went well im just too nervous to fly with lo just yet.


----------



## rosabelle

aww good luck Jo, im sure she will be fine.. does she spend much time with your mum normally?


----------



## armywife11

Good luck Jo!


----------



## jchic

Hi All! Just wanted to pop in and update :)

The twins are here! They were born on 4/15/13 at 35+6. NO NICU time! They are PERFECT! A handful, but perfect! Michael and Ava <3

Here are some pics.
 



Attached Files:







photo copy 5.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8









photo copy.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 7









photo (1).jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wilsey

Congratulations - they are gorgeous!!


----------



## skeet9924

Omg congratulations!! They really are so gorgeous and perfect!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats! So cute!


----------



## josephine3

Awww congrats jchic! They are gorgeous i bet they are a handful tho! 
Well my holiday is over and im on the 4 hr drive back home after the 4 hr plane trip. :s sooooo tired we shud not have drank so much last night hehe.

Cannot wait to get back to my baby girl and give her a big snuggle! My mum is putting her to bed at ours for me tonight and she will be asleep when we get back so im going to have to wait till morning for cuddles :(


----------



## Bug222

Awww they are gorgeous jchic!!! Congratulations!


----------



## armywife11

CONGRATS!! They are so cute!!


----------



## likeaustralia

jchic they are gorgeous!!! I love that big flower hat on Ava. And I love that name! It was on my girl list. :)


----------



## Wilsey

I had Ava on my list but our last name is Vautier and it sounded weird together, but ended up with a boy anyway haha 

I have our scan in a week and a bit...exciting!!


----------



## rosabelle

naw congrats jchic!!! they are perfect! :) 
cant believe im going to have little twins at the end of this year!


----------



## likeaustralia

Just wanted to share this here. Ethan finds shaking our heads "no" absolutely hilarious. He finds when I do it EXTRA hilarious I guess because I have long curly hair. He only giggles a little at DH.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5ik4MPmfP0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## skeet9924

hi Ladies!! I was just on Ms MM journal and she was being induced today!!! Hopefully we hear from her soon!!


----------



## josephine3

Oooh great news about Mrs MM! Cant wait to hear from her i do check the journal now and then but not as much as here..

Wilsey i cant believe you are so far along in your pregnancy already its mental! And rosa with the twins on the way awww...


----------



## josephine3

Also when i was on holiday i broke my toe. It hurts .:(


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats on your beautiful twins jchic! They are adorable!

Wilsey I can't believe you are getting ready to find out what baby #2 is!!! Eek! I can't wait! 

Everlee is now 10 months old and still not crawling. She is close though. I know she could if she figured out to move her back legs. Haha it's a bit frustrating to watch. She is way to content with sitting and playing. Hopefully soon she will be on the go. Everyone has to told me to enjoy her not moving. Believe me I have but it's time for her to start moving. I'm ready. :) 
I have seen a significant decrease in the amount of formula she consumes a day. Is this ok? She eats solid foods well. She has mastered chewing and can pretty much eat anything. Now that she is eating more foods I've noticed she's only drinking about 4oz. I'm worried she not getting enough formula in her diet.


----------



## jmandrews

likeaustralia said:


> Just wanted to share this here. Ethan finds shaking our heads "no" absolutely hilarious. He finds when I do it EXTRA hilarious I guess because I have long curly hair. He only giggles a little at DH.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5ik4MPmfP0&feature=youtu.be

Haha such a cute video!


----------



## wantanerd

jm, thats how Doyle was! Then one day we were at the library and he crawled across the room! Then there was no stopping him! 

Doyle said his first word that wasn't mama or dada last week. He was in the bath and had his duck in his hand and said duck! It was awesome! I can't believe in less than two weeks I will have a one year old!


----------



## rosabelle

jmandrews, i think if she doesnt want the milk then it should be fine. if your offering it to her and she refuses there isnt much you can do really? She might just be weaning herself off it early. 

Rosa has just gone from having no night bottle (or max 1) to having 3! 
i think she must be going through (another massive) growth spurt.. on a normal day she is drinking about 800mls which i think is about 27oz? if i converted it right.. 
and she is eating 3 meals a day.. sometimes i wonder if she is having to much, but if she isnt hungry she wont eat or drink so i dont think its a comfort thing
Id be interested to weigh her now, we havent done it in almost 3 months and the last time we did she was 12 kilos (7 months old)!!


----------



## rosabelle

likeaustralia, that is too cute!! gotta love when babies laugh! :)
at the moment rosa just thinks sneezes are hilarious, has a little chuckle to herself even when she sneezes lol


----------



## Wilsey

Don't worry jm! She'll be crawling soon. Bet she'll just be one of those kids that takes a little longer but does it perfectly (i.e. won't stumble and fall as much!). William was sitting really well by himself from 6 months and I think that almost hinders the crawling process. You tend to put them on their tummy less. He was crawling at 8 months, whereas his cousin who couldn't sit up by himself until now (he's 8 months) started crawling at just over 7 months. But he could only be on his tummy/back so it makes sense.

Wouldn't worry about them wanting the bottle less or more. You'll know you're overfeeding them if they spill up some of their milk or food. Just trust that if they are a good weight they're probably going through a growth spurt or potentially teething (which can cause an appetite decrease). They also tend to want less bottles from 12 months, so she might just be doing this early.

Wow Rosa! I would also be very interested to hear how much she weighs. William weighed 11.6kgs at his 1 year appointment. I'm going to have to stop carrying him when I get a bit bigger...

Glad to hear everyone is doing well, well apart from Jo - sorry about the toe!!!

x x


----------



## armywife11

JM Laila isn't crawling yet either. My friends son who is a week older is already trying to walk and is almost there. My LO just rolls or army crawls from point to point. Its bothered me too since she was always ahead of him on everything, but I know every kid is different. 

The milk doesn't sound like a problem to me either. I think she is weaning as well. My girlfriends daughter was like that. As soon as she got solids she had no desire for milk because she liked that better. Her son was the total opposite.


----------



## josephine3

Jm - i think as long as she is having over 500ml a day all shud be ok, i think they say till 1.
Georgia is officially crawling! Its mental shes been so close for ages then did a little shuffle the other day, then last night just took off across the living room its crazy how sudden it was.
So today was the first day of crawlng and im exhausted. She is just into everything that isnt toys that she cudnt reach before. Its a nightmare! I say appreciate it while u can jm soon she will be off!


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks for all the feedback everyone! Makes me feel a lot better. Everlee is doing better about her bottles. It must have been a phase. I thought she was going to crawl this weekend. She is going to any day I can tell she is a lot more coordinated. Haha I'm in trouble now! She is pulling up on everything that she can roll to. Glad everyone is doing well. 

Wilsey have you found out what u are having?


----------



## josephine3

Jm i was just thinking the same it must be time for Wilseys gender scan soon!
Georgia has had a tummy bug all week.. Leaky nappies galore and iv been sicked on far too many times. My washing machine has been on overdrive! Seems to be over it now but now has a cold instead!
She is also suddenly a nightmare to feed and wont let me spoon feed her anything! Dinners are taking an hr at least its getting ridiculous!


----------



## likeaustralia

jo - E went through a phase like that and wanted to only feed himself, so now he feeds himself mostly everything besides oatmeal/yogurt/similar things. It actually makes things a lot faster, and surprisingly neater because he's not smacking purees and stuff off a spoon! Does Georgia feed herself at all? She might just be telling you she'd prefer to do that instead.


----------



## rosabelle

rosa is the same with food at the moment, unless she is distrated (normally by Dora on the TV) then she wont eat off a spoon.. 
she has just started pulling herself up onto everything! couch, coffee tables, my legs! 
and once she is up, well its a whole new world on that level isnt it! hahah 
she is into everything! walking along the couch to the remotes lol 
its pretty cute though..


----------



## wantanerd

We had Doyle's 1st birthday party last weekend. I can't believe he'll be 1 on Saturday!


----------



## skeet9924

He's too cute!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Hey ladies!

jm and jo - I find out in two days!!!

Sounds like all the kids are very active. Love hearing what they're up too.

Two photos from Will's first birthday and a shot I LOVE from a family shoot we did. He looks ridiculously happy on his dad's shoulders!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Will laughing on daddy's shoulder-1.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 7









197749_10152288627315663_608839285_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6









524751_10152288344935663_1068464644_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## armywife11

Laila started army crawling everywhere this weekend. Shes pulled books off the bookshelf and is on a mission to get to my computer cords; Dada is her favorite word at the moment which is so adorable.

Doyle is so cute hard to believe its been a year already!!!

I will second the "LO won't let me feed her" I never spoon fed her in fact because of that.


----------



## jmandrews

Aww happy birthday to Doyle! So cute!

Wilsey- yay I can't wait!!!! U have a beautiful family :)

As of today I officially have a crawler!!! Yay! She just took off out of no where haha!


----------



## Wilsey

Happy birthday to Doyle for Saturday!!

Yay, how exciting jm!! Time to make sure you have nothing valuable where she can reach hahaha ;)


----------



## armywife11

I helped her up.... 
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/jersey_22705/799104393_2831894903_785013252_1369861382677_zpsfdaa099b.jpeg


----------



## likeaustralia

Ahhhhh. I can't believe how big all these babies are getting!! Love the birthday pics of Will and Doyle!!


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey I see a team pink!!! Is this true? If so I am so excited for you!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh yeah!!! Congrats Wilsey!!

Do you ladies have any recommendation for moving baby to their own room. I decided to start with naps but Carson is not having it.. He only last for about 20 min.. He's fantastic at sleeping at night.. He usually sleeps from 10-10 with only one wake up at around 6... This morning it was 8.. But he didnt nap yesterday :) hopefully you more experienced ladies can help with this.. I was considering trying a night in his room since he's always been a difficult napper but a great night sleeper.. But I don't really want to mess up his nights since they are so good!


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks love, yup team pink! Well as certain as the sonographer could be, they will never say 100%.

One of each! Very excited :)


----------



## josephine3

Happy birthday Doyle and Wills!
Love th pic of Wills on daddys shoulders, so cute. And dad aint bad either:winkwink: hehe.

Wilsey i gotta ask is Wills ur surname too? Its just i have a friend called andy wills but we all call him Wilsey! It makes me think of him everytime i see ur name!

Jm i told u she would just take off its mental isnt it?! I gotta admit all this new moving is wearing me out! Im constantly having to move her away from potential danger! 

Armywife that shot of laila is exactly what my lo does on our tv cabinet! She can pull to stand but no cruising yet.

I findthat sometimes the tv helps with spoon feeding but seems to distract her with finger foods xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey jo - doesn't he look just like his dad (minus the facial hair of course)? 

Yeah, it's my maiden name!! So when we chose William it all tied in. It's my grandfather's name, and he gets called Wills and Wilsey so it's like carrying on my family name without carrying it on, if you know what I mean.

So excited that she's taken off jm! Now the fun really begins. :D


----------



## likeaustralia

I don't know if anyone remembers when I posted about E's low hemoglobin/anemia a month or so ago, but his hemoglobin is now up to 12.6, which is a good solid, healthy (slight above average) number!! YAY! What a relief.


----------



## armywife11

Skeet - We just dove in at bed time. I would put her in the crib (since she nursed to sleep she would be out cold 90% of the time) and wait it out. The first few weeks I would bring her to our room when she woke no matter the time and she spent the rest of the night with us. Then I started putting her back into the crib if it was before a set time, typically midnight. If she woke after she slept with us. She started sleeping longer and longer and now she has started waking up in her crib most mornings. I had a harder time getting her to take naps in there but persistence paid off I guess.


Wilsey- EXCITING!!!!!


Like- That is great news!!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Yay Wilsey!!! Always good to have one of each!


----------



## rosabelle

LikeAus, thats great news!! 

Wilsey, how exciting!! 

i am convinced im having 2 girls... have a appt with fetal medicine unit this week as my downs results came back very high again.. i dont think ill have the amnio like i did with Rosa, it wasnt very nice and because bubs have their own sacs i would have to have 2.. 
but, i do get another scan :) excited to see the little tuckers again


----------



## wantanerd

Doyle turned 1 yesterday. He weaned pretty easily but I made it breastfeeding for a year. I am quite proud of myself even though Doyle is still on the small side. Now its time for hard diet to lose the pounds before we start trying for baby #2. I am hoping it will be easier than it was to conceive Doyle. It would be wonderful not to have to go to the fertility doctor again but we are planning to find another fertility specialist anywhere between dec-february depending on the job situation. Theres lots of bs happening with hubby's job. don't know if we are staying in the military or not. Will hopefully know soon and I hope it doesn't impact plans for #2 too much. I really want Doyle to have a sibling somewhat close in age.


----------



## jmandrews

Skeet- I would just try putting him in there at night. He may not sleep so well the first few times but stick with it. It gets better and better. Everlee adjusted pretty quick. It was so worth it because then I wasn't having to worry about waking her up or the dogs waking her up. Good luck!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

rosabelle said:


> LikeAus, thats great news!!
> 
> Wilsey, how exciting!!
> 
> i am convinced im having 2 girls... have a appt with fetal medicine unit this week as my downs results came back very high again.. i dont think ill have the amnio like i did with Rosa, it wasnt very nice and because bubs have their own sacs i would have to have 2..
> but, i do get another scan :) excited to see the little tuckers again

Aw that is so exciting!!! Why do u think two girls? Would be so neat if u had one of each :)


----------



## jmandrews

wantanerd said:


> Doyle turned 1 yesterday. He weaned pretty easily but I made it breastfeeding for a year. I am quite proud of myself even though Doyle is still on the small side. Now its time for hard diet to lose the pounds before we start trying for baby #2. I am hoping it will be easier than it was to conceive Doyle. It would be wonderful not to have to go to the fertility doctor again but we are planning to find another fertility specialist anywhere between dec-february depending on the job situation. Theres lots of bs happening with hubby's job. don't know if we are staying in the military or not. Will hopefully know soon and I hope it doesn't impact plans for #2 too much. I really want Doyle to have a sibling somewhat close in age.

Yay Go Doyle! When would you want to start trying again? I would love to try again but my husband is an acutary and is currently taking exams to earn his FSA. He studies for 5 months at a time. He just took a exam in may and if he passes he has one more next may. During that time I am pretty much a single parent. So now we have to wait until around sept or after to start trying again.


----------



## Wilsey

jmandrews said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> LikeAus, thats great news!!
> 
> Wilsey, how exciting!!
> 
> i am convinced im having 2 girls... have a appt with fetal medicine unit this week as my downs results came back very high again.. i dont think ill have the amnio like i did with Rosa, it wasnt very nice and because bubs have their own sacs i would have to have 2..
> but, i do get another scan :) excited to see the little tuckers again
> 
> Aw that is so exciting!!! Why do u think two girls? Would be so neat if u had one of each :)Click to expand...

Yeah, why two girls?

I knew I was having a boy last time but this time I had nothing. I just had no inkling whatsoever. It was sort of weird!


----------



## josephine3

So i put Georgia to bed and she woke up as i put her down, i left her to see what happend and half hr later shes self-settled back to sleep. Thing is i just peeked my head in and shes on her front :dohh: shud i risk waking her to move her to her back? 
Shes only self settled like this once before and its something id like to start encouraging so i dont really want to wake her but im worried as she never sleeps on her tummy normally. Help!

Rosa im thinking girlies for u too! Cant wait to hear what u have in there!
Cant believe theres so much number 2 talk on here already u ladies are addicted :haha:

wantanerd how did u go about weaning off the breast? Iv managed to swap the 2 daytime feed for bottles but am reluctant to go the next step and drop the morning and bedtime feeds too. I think we both still enjoy them and i cant be bothered to get up and make a bottle in the morning. Also think she would find it hard to settle at night without the breast.


----------



## rosabelle

happy birthday doyle! I hope your hubbys job gets sorted soon. 

Well they are identical apparently :) so they will be either 2 boys or 2 girls.. and i had a look at rosas scan and with the whole nub theory they are all the same :) 
I will be very surprised if they are 2 boys.. 
We have our scan tomorrow (may be to early) but apparently the machines in the fetal medicine unit are the best of the best.. so you never know! :)


----------



## Wilsey

If she can do a push up you have nothing to worry about. If she wasn't rolling or pushing up I would turn her. Will never slept on his tummy but he's all over the show now. They get into the funniest positions. 

Enjoy your scan Rosa! 

What do you ladies think about the name Amelia Grace Vautier? My hubby suggested Amelia but normally only wants names that have obvious nickname's.. which this doesn't.


----------



## rosabelle

I love the name Wilsey! very pretty and girly :)
I have one girls name that i like but cant for the life of me think of a second one lol
We Like Layla Mary (mary being my granmas name)


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks :)

Ohhh I love that. I really like the name Mary for some reason.

I'm having enough trouble with one name, let alone needing two names. And (this may sound stupid) but you sort of want them to be equal in terms of exoticnes, prettiness etc. Does that make sense?


----------



## rosabelle

yeah exaclty! 
Like i dont want them to sound the same, or rhyme but i want them to sound nice together.. 
So we have Rosa Mahlie, i think Layla Mary kinda goes then to think of another twin name.. 
Boys names are hard to, cause i like Mason but hubby likes Roman and not sure if they sound alright together or not?


----------



## jmandrews

Jo- do not worry. She is old enough to be on her tummy. Evelee has been a tummy sleeper since about 7 months. She probably thinks its more comfy :)

Wilsey- love that name! I had that on my list before I decided on Everlee. So pretty!

Rosa- yay so excited about your scan! Honestly I like the sound of mason and roman. I love that they are different. I am an identical twin and I wish my name wasn't so close to my twins. It was hard to be viewed as two separate people. Everyone always thought we were the same. Even though our personalities are extremely opposite. I suggest keeping the names different as possible. :) they will thank you later.


----------



## armywife11

Jo my little girl has slept on her tummy since 5 or 6 months. As soon as she could roll over on her own she started sleeping on it. lol


----------



## armywife11

wantanerd said:


> Doyle turned 1 yesterday. He weaned pretty easily but I made it breastfeeding for a year. I am quite proud of myself even though Doyle is still on the small side. Now its time for hard diet to lose the pounds before we start trying for baby #2. I am hoping it will be easier than it was to conceive Doyle. It would be wonderful not to have to go to the fertility doctor again but we are planning to find another fertility specialist anywhere between dec-february depending on the job situation. Theres lots of bs happening with hubby's job. don't know if we are staying in the military or not. Will hopefully know soon and I hope it doesn't impact plans for #2 too much. I really want Doyle to have a sibling somewhat close in age.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOYLE!!!! Good luck with everything and congrats on making it a year! As for the military good luck with everything. I know how it goes and it can really suck! We are most likely delaying number 2 because of the armys poor planning. :dohh:

:dust: for baby number two!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wantanerd

Jm- I want to start trying now and we aren't on anything preventing that from happening but with the joys of PCOS, I don't think it will happen without losing weight at the very least. It took two years for Doyle and I really hope its quicker than that but who knows.


----------



## rosabelle

oh thats so cool JM! Are you close with your twin? 

I was thinking that giving them their own name is kind of like giving them more of their own identity. 
Its so hard though!! picking one name is hard enough haha

I do like Sienna aswell and i think Sienna and Layla are cute together..


----------



## jmandrews

rosabelle said:


> oh thats so cool JM! Are you close with your twin?
> 
> I was thinking that giving them their own name is kind of like giving them more of their own identity.
> Its so hard though!! picking one name is hard enough haha
> 
> I do like Sienna aswell and i think Sienna and Layla are cute together..

Yes! :) she is my best friend. I am so thankful to be a twin. I don't know what I would do without her. I always had someone there although when we were younger we had our moments of disagreement. We both have baby girls so it has been so much fun. Love those names too! So cute!


----------



## rosabelle

Thats so special! i love it :)
Well we had our scan yesterday and there were no markers for downs!! yay! they are growing at the same rate and looking really good.. 
and .... my seems my feelings were right... they saw one gender and looks like we are having 2 little girls :D


----------



## Wilsey

Wahooo congrats on having more girls!!! Quite the little girly brood you have there :)


----------



## Wilsey

Question: how long did you ladies have bubba's in your room for? Or do you still? If you moved them out into their own room, what age?


----------



## rosabelle

thanks Wilsey! 
I know, poor hubby! haha 
nah he is excited, loves his little girls :) 

and we kepy her in out room in the basinet till she was to long at about 4 months, then into her big cot.. we did have a few months where she would wake up at midnight and mainly becuase i was lazy, brought her into our bed for the rest of the night but now she is in her bed all night.. and naps to, she has been doing 3/4 hour naps!! crazy?


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Question: how long did you ladies have bubba's in your room for? Or do you still? If you moved them out into their own room, what age?

I moved Laila to her own room at 3 months but if she wakes up in the night and its late or is she wakes up before I am ready to get up for the day I bring her to our room. Just recently (8 months) she started waking up for the day in there, but its not every day yet.


----------



## josephine3

We moved georgia just before 6 months she took to it really well, has all her naps in there too. Sometimes her morning nap can be 2 and a half hrs!! I say enjoy it while u can rosa I sure am! she never used to nap long at all so I am loving it!


----------



## Wilsey

I was wondering. Lots of people on this site say they are keeping baby in their room for the first year. This seems like ages to me!!


----------



## skeet9924

A year seems long to me too.. I'm planning on moving Carson by 4 months


----------



## armywife11

We hit the 9 month sleep regression... and someone just moved back to our room so we could get some sleep.


----------



## Wilsey

I think four - six months is a good age. We moved Wills at 4 months. He slept through the night so didn't really need to be in our room. Our video monitor provided me the security I needed to know he was breathing and safe.

Plus, we really didn't want any major issues with the transition, and figured the sooner the better. So now he sleeps like a dream in his own room.

Best of luck with the sleep regression armywife! It is a bit of a pain, but brilliant when they go back to their normal routine :D


----------



## skeet9924

Wilsey that is my thinking.. Carson sleeps through the night now at 3 months.. I'm considering moving him in soon so it's not harder later.. The only reason he's in our room still is my own selfish reasons :)


----------



## armywife11

This turned into a vent so I am sorry girls!!

So I have been sick two or three times, all sudden, all with odd symptoms, and not a single doctor knew what the issue was. I have also not been feeling like myself and have several symptoms of baby blues which makes no sense because in all honesty life is really easy. So I recently went in concerned it was Lupus or some other immune issue since it does run in my family and I was sent to a specialist. He thinks I have something wrong with my parathyroid glands. All my symptoms match it and the lab work they did here on base confirms that it could be such issue. (Keeping in mind this is not his specialty and he just looked at my lab work they did here and the same symptoms I gave my doctor here.) He did some more labs while I was there and now I am waiting to hear back. 

He said this could also be the cause of my missing periods. Even though I am still breastfeeding I have seen and felt all the signs that my body is trying to get back into "babymaking order" but aunt flow is never to be seen. 

Its just been a long two days and I am upset that had I not gone in and requested the ANA test, and had it not been positive, this could have gone on diagnosed even longer. When I mentioned to my doctor here about it he said to stop breastfeeding and it should come back. Clearly I did not accept that advice. We are not going to try for another baby right now anyway. 

I know a lot of women have to stop nursing completely for it to come back I just don't know a single person who had that happen to. Let alone have all the cramps and pain. :(


----------



## rosabelle

oh gosh Armywife, the not knowing and waiting is the worst isnt it.. 
i hope you get some answers soon.. 
we are always here to listen to vents! lol 
if i had the time i would probably vent alot more


----------



## likeaustralia

Ethan moved into his room around 7 months I think. He slept like a dream from 3-5 months and then all hell broke loose and I figured it couldn't get any worse if he moved into his own room at that point. (I was wrong.) he's been back and forth through two regressions now and is finally :knocks wood... Quietly: sleeping well again, in his room! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Aw armywife I hope u get answers soon. I'll be thinking about u. Keep us updated.

So some news here. My DH got a offer for a position down in Louisville,KY. So we will be moving soon. I am a bit devastated because I have never moved away from family and friends. I know this will be a great move for my family. We are getting our house ready to sell and my hubby has to be down there in 4 weeks. I also have to find a new house. :( the stress is killing me. I hope this all happens quickly. So difficult having a 10 month old. Just thought I'd share. I may be MIA for a big but I will check in when I can.


----------



## Wilsey

army - that's awful!! I hope you get some answers soon x

jm - best of luck lovely! I hope everything goes smoothly x

Can't believe I only have 18 weeks to go. It's flying by so quickly compared to last time! Time to start thinking of names. What do you ladies think of the two that we have on our list so far?

Emily Grace Vautier
Elise May Vautier


----------



## rosabelle

I like Emily Grace, Wilsey! :) very cute!


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks Rosa - that was hubby's suggestion. Mine was Elise. I like Emily more than he likes Elise so I think we might almost be decided!


----------



## skeet9924

Ill have to vote Emily! That is actually the name we have chosen for when and if we ever have a girl :)


----------



## Wilsey

Nawwww skeet! We might both have a little girl named Emily - cauuute!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you wilsey!

Love the name Elise. But I really love the flow and sound of Emily Grace. Both very wait idyl names :) 

DH and I have decided to no longer prevent but at the same time not exactly TTC. We are just going to see what happens and if by September no baby we will start TTC. I am very excited about giving Everlee and baby brother or sister.


----------



## Wilsey

That's what we did jm. Hubby is a shift worker and sometimes works around O time. Last time I had to say 'wake me up at 2am when you get home... we have to DTD'. This time we didn't worry about timing and it happened the first month!!

Very exciting for you both!


----------



## jmandrews

Haha funny how that works. :) hope it's that easy for us.


----------



## skeet9924

That's exciting jm!! I can't believe you ladies are ttc again!! As of now oh and I don't plan on ttc until Carson is 3.. But we will see how that goes. Oh actually tried to convince me to give away Carson old clothes!! I told him he was nuts!! What happens if we have another boy down the road!!


----------



## armywife11

Good luck JM! We are on the same page as you Skeet but not out of choice. Just trying to plan a baby on army time is depressing.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh I bet!! Oh and I barely see each other now because of his crazy work hours.. I feel like a single mom most of the time .. It was fluke I got preg with Carson cause I was only seeing oh once a week! 

I'm so excited today!! On Sunday Carson started laughing now today at exactly 3 months old he rolled from front to back.. He cried after as he startled himself but I was soooo happy lol


----------



## jmandrews

Aw that is so exciting skeet! They grow so fast!


----------



## rosabelle

how exciting JM, hopefully it happens easy for you too. 
We werent even trying, although i had forgotten to buy more of my pill so should have been a bit more careful! lol oh well its a blessing, instant family! 

Skeet, i know how you feel.. i feel like i am doing this on my own at the moment.. and this pregnancy is horrible already so that doesnt help.. 
theres no way i am raising 3 kids 'on my own' so he better lift his act! 
i mean he its not like he is out partying otr drinking, he is working but it gets to the point where u kinda need to draw the line, u know? 
I would rather us sell the nice car and buy a cheaper house, just so he didnt have to work so much and could be with us.. 
sorry had a bad morning so needed a little vent.. lol


----------



## Wilsey

Not exactly the same situation but hubby has been doing renos and we're trapped in Will's bedroom while it's happening. So he works, then comes home and works on the house. Its for us, but I still miss the time and help.
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-17 11.59.22.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jmandrews

I know how u ladies feel! My hubby is an actuary and he works hard. He has been studying and taking exams to earn his FSA since he graduated from college in 2009! He is the most driven and hard working person I know. It just get so difficult at times. I feel like I am a single parent. I know when he is finally done it will be so worth it. I feel so lucky to be at home with my sweet baby girl.

Wilsey that will look amazing when it's finished! Great job! Love it!


----------



## Wilsey

He's built it all himself! It's very impressive :) I'll have to post before and after pictures!


----------



## rosabelle

looks great wilsey! 

its hard isnt it.. 
i guess i cant have everything.. him working these hours will allow me to be off work hopefully for a few years with 3 bubs but i do wish he could spend more time with them growing up.. 
my dad was the same when i was little and he now regrets not being around for those years


----------



## Wilsey

At least the good thing is _THEY_ won't remember. So it'll be more that your husband might regret missing it but your kids won't remember him not being around as much. Well, until they're like 4. My earliest memory is 4 years old, wouldn't have a clue what happened before that ;)


----------



## jmandrews

I agree. They will not remember. I have like two memories from 3 and most of my memories came when I was 4. Lol I guess it's hard to realize try won't remember when we will for them.


----------



## josephine3

Wilsey look at all that cupboard space! Wow im jealous lol. Is that lo's room?

My oh works almost every day and its hard, we try to have a nice relaxing family day together when he does get a day off.


----------



## josephine3

Also forgot to add exciting news about ntnp jm!
Oh is all read to ntnp again, but im not quite there so i am just tellling him when i think he needs to use a condom. Im not charting or anything tho, so its a lot of guesswork on my part.

Im still very scared of delivery again, and more so the after part where i kept passing out and could see bright white light and children dancing.. I think i lost a lot of blood and had a bad experience getting repaired too :( im scared to do it again i dont want to die during childbirth!


----------



## Wilsey

josephine3 said:


> Wilsey look at all that cupboard space! Wow im jealous lol. Is that lo's room?
> 
> My oh works almost every day and its hard, we try to have a nice relaxing family day together when he does get a day off.

It's our living room. The bottom ones will have cupboard doors.the middle portion will have a mantle and eventually a gas fire (when we can afford it). We only have a linen cupboard for storage at the moment so need more storage!!


----------



## rosabelle

thats true, they wont remember but its more for his sake as well.. and when they are older.. i dont want him working like this for years and years.. 

Jo, i am dead scared of labour and birth again.. and, even after a 3B tear they have told me they will let me delive the twins naturally as long as the bottom one is in the right position! scares me a little!


----------



## Wilsey

I had a c-section last time (although got all the way to 10cm dilated and pushed for an hour before baby was distressed). Depending on the weight of the baby is whether I'll book in for a c-section or try for a natural birth.

I'm not worried for some reason...


----------



## jmandrews

Aw Jo I do not blame you for being fearful at all. I have strong faith that your second time around wont be as traumatic. We r just remind that life is so precious. Hope u can move on from your fear. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Anyone else having issues attaching photos or changing your avatar? I can't get mine to work. :( wanted to share some family photos we had done in May.


----------



## josephine3

They did say they would most likely offer me a section cos my tear was so bad last time but I really would prefer to have a natural birth if i can for the second too as the fear of the epidural puts me off a c-section. i hope that if the delivery is well managed (not like last time where no-one even saw me push her out) then it wont be as bad.


----------



## armywife11

Girls just remember no to Labors are the same. (If that helps) 

I would love to try for a home birth the second time around but who knows. Maybe we will be near a birthing center by then. If things go how I think they might, we could be moving in the middle of my pregnancy again. Yay! lol


----------



## jmandrews

Yay got it to work! Here are a few pics from my family photos that were taken in May. Everlee is 10 months in these.
 



Attached Files:







971391_10101251410280768_1506353040_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1









971985_10101251404936478_1631960883_n.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 2









994783_10101251401817728_1855656732_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1









1001769_10101251401727908_1465484517_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rosabelle

JM what gorgeous photos!! She is just adorable!!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you!!! :)


----------



## Wilsey

Beautiful family!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Wilsey

So we had a family dinner the other night and my soon to be sister in law was telling my mother in law not to play with her tired 9 month old son (it was 9pm and they hadn't put him down in a portacot). She sent her this message today.

_William and Theo have two very different sets of parents. You are involved very much with William and his daily routine. But with Theo its very different. I know you want to protect and enjoy your grandson, but you need to respect and listen when we tell you to do something in terms of Theo.
We let him play and crawl and climb independently, we want him to learn his limitations and learn to play independently overall. This is the way we've decided to parent. I'm not saying you can't ever play with him, just more letting him do his own thing without so much interference, and if we say to leave him alone, leave him alone. 
I can understand how difficult it is to learn to be a grandparent, to learn the boundaries etc. especially with the different families._

What do you ladies think?


----------



## jmandrews

I feel bad for ur mother in law. What's wrong with her playing with her grandchild. Ido t understand. He can learn independence but geez he needs to learn to play with others too. Also why the heck was he up so late. I don't think it was very mature of her to send a message. She could have been nicer and approached her. I feel like that probably hurt her feelings. She probably didn't realize he was doing anything wrong.


----------



## wantanerd

Let grandparents play with the kid! Or he should have been in bed! Yes, its good to encourage alone time and independence but not when your grandparents are there. They are supposed to be the entertainment!


----------



## josephine3

I can kinda relate to what she means, i kno my parents definitely treat lo differently to me,, and wrap her up in cotton wool a lot more than i woul,, but hey they want to protect her. Also she gets food there i would say was unheathy, and they spoil her more and play with her more than me! But hey, thats what grandparents are for!
I know i aways got cake and chocolate at mine hehe


----------



## skeet9924

I think that was a little harsh.. Especially as a text.. She didnt even have the decency to say it to her face or atleast a phone call.. Modern technogy makes people so brave. I think if the grandparent was interfering with discipline or something then it would be called for.. But I think it's very important for grandparents to play and bond with their grandchildren .. I get the need for independent time but not when you are at a social gathering.. That's when they need to learn their social skills


----------



## Wilsey

skeet9924 said:


> I think that was a little harsh.. Especially as a text.. She didnt even have the decency to say it to her face or atleast a phone call.. Modern technogy makes people so brave. I think if the grandparent was interfering with discipline or something then it would be called for.. But I think it's very important for grandparents to play and bond with their grandchildren .. I get the need for independent time but not when you are at a social gathering.. That's when they need to learn their social skills

This is how I feel. Sometimes social settings mean routine or normal rules go out the window. My MIL is gutted. Neither of them drive and she gives them rides everywhere and helps them a lot. I think you have to right to say how you want your kid to be dealt with, but a quiet word face to face is better. And saying in a nicer way!


----------



## likeaustralia

There are times when I've wanted to tell my MIL and even my own mom to back off, but they see him so infrequently that I try to let them just enjoy their time with him. I don't know how I'd feel if this was a regular thing though, I guess.


----------



## Wilsey

likeaustralia said:


> There are times when I've wanted to tell my MIL and even my own mom to back off, but they see him so infrequently that I try to let them just enjoy their time with him. I don't know how I'd feel if this was a regular thing though, I guess.

Totally. I think if they saw my kid like twice a week I would probably say something. But again, I'd say it politely and to their face. But they probably have him stay with them maybe twice in a whole month. So the other 28-29 days he's with us and follows our routine etc. I don't think those two days will make much difference.

Plus, in a social gathering, you kind of have to let things slide. I mean, we're all going to their wedding in April and I'm not going to tell the DJ to turn the music down because my new baby wants to sleep. You know?


----------



## likeaustralia

Hah, I wouldn't tell them to turn it down, but I'd totally use it as excuse to leave early. I don't like weddings. :blush:


----------



## skeet9924

as much as babies need routine they also do need to learn to be flexable in order to cope with real life as they get older. Carson sees my parents atleast 2 times a week and he sees my fil 2-3 times a week and my mil atleast once a week. they are both pretty respectful and try to follow my routine but I am also very flexable. My biggest thing is to ensure naps at certain times...other then that they can play and socialize and do whatever. I can't imagine how hurt you mil is.


----------



## rosabelle

I think a text was the total wrong way about it. 
If you have an issue, esspecially with a family member, say it to their face! 

We have learnt to let go of small things since LO stays with my in laws during the week while im working.. 
I mean she sleep so well there, eats so well there.. so i kinda think as long as she isnt learning naughty things then i just need to let go a little.. 
My SIL who is only 12 pretends to smack things which i have asked her not to do so LO doesnt copy her, which she was starting to do.. so things like that i ave brought up but in the big picture she is spending quality time with family and i am so grateful that i dont have to put her in child care so i dont think i can be so picky.. 

On another note... we had a scan yesterday and are having 2 healthy identical girls!! 
My feelings were right all along :) 
and they found no more markers for downs despite the high risk.. 
they are growing perfectly :) 
I will have a scan every 2 weeks from now untill 28 weeks to monitor for twin to twin transfusion as they share a placenta but so far so good! eeeek!


----------



## jmandrews

Aw yay!!! Identical twins!!! Eek! So exciting! I am identical :) I love having a twin sister. Can't wait to here more about them as they grow. Glad try are healthy.

Right now I am 3DPO so I will be testing next week. I went to my family Dr. Yesterday to have my foot looked at. I found out I strained a tendon that runs along the top of my foot :( ouch! But while I was there I had him take a look at my belly button because it has never fully gone back to normal. He said I have a umbilical hernia and will need to have a very simple surgery to fix it. He suggested that I have it done before having more children because it can get bigger. Oops well now I could be pregnant and will have to wait to have the surgery if I am. I wish I had known. He said I will be ok regardless.


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats on your identical twin girls!! So glad they are healthy :D

Oh no, I've never heard of that jm. Not sure if it is something you can get twice, but at least you'll have finished having babies when you get it fixed. Assuming you're only having two?! Nawww sorry to hear about your foot - got the same thing. I should probably get it checked out.

So I had a nightmare morning this morning. I put a few things in the car but decided I would take my handbag when I left the house to take William to daycare. Almost left he house without my keys. Put my bag down to find them. Left and then missed the last step and sprained (or did something to my foot - it's also across the top jm!!). Luckily I didn't drop William!! Limped the car and put Wills in, got in and realised I forgot my bag. Then remembered I had given my house key to my MIL so couldn't get back in to get it. :doh: it had my lunch and swipe card for work. Luckily had my phone/wallet with me. Worst. Morning. Ever.

So yeah, I also have a sore foot. And I wanted to go to the zoo tomorrow...can't imagine I'll be walking on this anytime soon!!


----------



## Wilsey

How do I only have 16 weeks until my due date?! It is going by SO fast!


----------



## jmandrews

Oh no! Sorry for your horrible day. Hope ur foot feels better soon. My dr suggested I wear tennis shoes and he wants be to take a anti-inflammatory. I haven't yet because I am not sure if u can if u are preg. And since I don't know yet I don't want to risk it. Hope ur day is better tomorrow!
Eek!!! Only 16 weeks! Wow! Time is flying!


----------



## rosabelle

thanks ladies :) super excited... 

Gosh must be the week for hurting feet! last week i was in hospital cause i thought i snapped my ankle.. turns out its just badly sprained but had a few days off work and crutches (which only lasted a day cause they are sooooo annoying) 
Back at work and still hobbling around but glad its only sprained.. 

Ohh good luck for testing JM!! :)

16 weeks wilsey!? crazy hey! 
Well when i think about it they are going to induce me at 37 IF i get that far so really im half way!


----------



## Wilsey

OMG Rosa we're practically due at the same time! Crazy!

Can't wait for the rest of you ladies (if you're planning it) to get pregnant with your second :D


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Aw yay!!! Identical twins!!! Eek! So exciting! I am identical :) I love having a twin sister. Can't wait to here more about them as they grow. Glad try are healthy.
> 
> Right now I am 3DPO so I will be testing next week. I went to my family Dr. Yesterday to have my foot looked at. I found out I strained a tendon that runs along the top of my foot :( ouch! But while I was there I had him take a look at my belly button because it has never fully gone back to normal. He said I have a umbilical hernia and will need to have a very simple surgery to fix it. He suggested that I have it done before having more children because it can get bigger. Oops well now I could be pregnant and will have to wait to have the surgery if I am. I wish I had known. He said I will be ok regardless.

Fingers crossed. --- My girlfriend had that with her last two pregnancies, she didn't know what it was till the last one, it did get bigger but no real issues with it. Still had the short surgery with great results.


----------



## Wilsey

We just purchased this. I'm so worried it's not the right stroller!!!

https://mountainbuggy.com/en/buggies/double/plus-one

There is going to be a gap of 3 months where the baby will grow out of the cocoon but be too small for sitting upright (if you have only one seat in there it can recline, if you have two seats they both sit upright). So I'm planning on carrying her for 3 months in a front pack until she's big enough to go in a toddler seat.

What do you think of it? I'm so nervous that I should have chosen a different one...ahhhh....:dohh:


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks army! That makes me feel so much better :)

Wilsey that is super cool. I haven't seen one like that. I have the baby jogger city select. It was pricey but it's awesome. I can have a infant carseat on it and a toddler seat. They are removable so I can put the in many different ways. (Facing each other, forward, or backward) the. I can have two toddler seats on it when both of them are bigger. I love it!


----------



## Wilsey

I looked into that one, it's crazy awesome but SO expensive if you want to buy all the parts to it. I just couldn't justify the expense unfortunately :( But was very impressed when I looked at it. :thumbup:

I think I'm going to get a backpack for Wills to ride in when both of them can't use it. I know how much he used to nap in the pram when I went for walks so I think I want the new baby to take priority. William doesn't sleep in the pram now anyway so a backpack should suit him fine. I won't be going walking outside if it's bad weather, so he should be warm enough etc in a backpack.

Hate feeling unsure about a purchase :dohh:


----------



## rosabelle

Look great Wilsey! 
I so know what you mean, we were struggling big time trying to decide if we want a triple pram or a double and a good carier for one of the twins.. 
We ended up with this pram on lay by (which i cant wait to try out) https://www.stridercompact.com.au/
And you can fully recline both seats for new borns so if im ever out with just the twins i can have them both in there.. otherwise we can buy all the seperate attachements too. 

And then we are going to buy an Ergo carrier for when i am out with all three (scary thought) and i will jsut carry one of the twins..


----------



## jmandrews

Yea I know unfortunately it's super expensive with all the part that come separate :( we were able to splurge because we were given all of everlee's furniture for her nursery otherwise we wouldn't have been able to get it


----------



## josephine3

Congrats on the twin girlies rosa i just knew it was girls for u!

Sorry about everyones sore feet my toe is still recovering too.

Good luck this cycle jm! X


----------



## jmandrews

It's been super quiet in here. What is everyone up to?


----------



## josephine3

Just chillin in the garden reading bnb while lo has a nap lol


----------



## rosabelle

Thanks Jo :) 

We spent the day out in these beautiful gardens yesterday, with hubby working so much its rare that we all spend some time relaxing together so it was nice..


----------



## Wilsey

jm where are you in your cycle? Totes need a ticker! ;)


----------



## jmandrews

I am 7dpo :) I'm hoping to not test before the 7th :) I know I do need one. I still haven't quite figured out my cycle but I'm pretty sure I know when I OV this month. I can't wait to know.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh jm if you get preg this cycle you will have a march baby !! Close to when Carson was born!! I found out a year ago this coming up! I can't believe a year has gone so fast already!!


----------



## jmandrews

Here is a fun progression photo I did for my 2 year anniversary :) July 2, 2011
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 11


----------



## josephine3

Wow jm 7dpo already! Will be waiting to see ur first htp hehe. Aww i miss taking them lol.

ETA: lovely family pics jm what a great idea! I never take many photos i really need to do more.


----------



## skeet9924

Aww I love the photo progressions!!


----------



## armywife11

We are just trying to stay cool out here. We live in Death Valley so been dealing with close to 120 degree Fahrenheit weather. Yuck!

I am kinda jealous of all the TTC and pregnancy number 2 talk! lol I am glad everyone is doing great! 

Andrews that photo is adorable!!


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I'm jealous of ttc 2 talk as well but am not even close to considering it yet lol.. 

Switching Carson to his own room tomorrow!! No looking back. I'm so scared!! I've started a poll to see how I should transition.. Can you ladies take the time to vote please? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1912721-switching-baby-own-room.html


----------



## wantanerd

We are definitely talking about it and since I turned 29 today, I would love by this time next year to at least be pregnant with #2. I started the diet but won't go crazy on the exercising until late summer when it finally cools down. I am hoping for an easier time getting #2 than I had with Doyle but I at least I know I can get pregnant and I know what worked last time.


----------



## josephine3

Im kinda jealous too lol. I saw a newborn today at work and it made me go all soppy an broody. I miss having a lil baby bump and feeling her wriggle around inside!


----------



## rosabelle

jm those photos are gorgeous! what a great idea :) 

Wantered, happy birthday! 

I know what you all mean about being clucky.. i was before i fell pregnant too, even tho we werent trying.. 
Now that i am pregnant and struggling im wondering what i was thinking! hahaha 
im a bit scared about havnig 3 little ones!


----------



## skeet9924

Happy birthday wantered


----------



## Wilsey

wantanerd - happy bday you old bird ;)

jm - love it. So gorgeous! Hubby and I are terrible and never take adorable pictures like that!! :dohh: we need to start.


----------



## armywife11

Happy belated birthday wantanerd!


----------



## jmandrews

Aw thank u! wish u ladies lived close I'd photograph your families all the time :) 

Happy Birthday wantanerd!!!!! Mine is on July 12th ill be 27 :)


----------



## jmandrews

Well AF showed up a day early :( oh well I won't be trying until the fall again. I have to have surgery on my belly button due to a umbilical hernia. I'm super nervous about it. Plus I have to wait because I am in my cousins wedding in June and don't want to be due then.


----------



## likeaustralia

We just got back from Ethan's first swim lesson. Anyone else do baby swim classes? He loved it until he got water in his nose. Oops. Poor guy.


----------



## wantanerd

We are trying to find swim lessons as my son thinks he can swim. He likes the water (pool, ocean, lake) but doesn't like any floatation device for long. I might have to drive an hour away to find any. He needs them since we are usually around water when we visit Florida.


----------



## armywife11

I have been teaching Laila. She can lay on her belly and put her head under on her own with no problem. She has just started kicking while on her belly but have to move to the big pool to work on it more.

Side note.. I am pretty sure I am ovulating right now so looks like breast feeding kept AF away for 9 full months. We shall see but having EWCM and cramps were all the signs in the past. I am to cheap to go out and pick up a OV kit to be sure. I am kinda ready for her to be back so we can be more serious on the TTC talk. Right now its been on the side since I wont stop nursing to get it back.


----------



## jmandrews

Good luck army!


----------



## josephine3

Hey jm sorry about af :( she is here for me too a bit early i think i need to keep count of these cycles! Glad u got ur af back too army! Im still undecided about ttc again yet.. Tho starting to feel more ready, i just dont know what age gap i would like still


----------



## jmandrews

Yea I so badly wish I had gotten pregnant and wish we could try again. Unfortunately I have to have the surgery on my belly button first. :( we probably won't try again until Nov.


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry jm! Nov isn't too far away. It'll fly by x


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry jm :hugs: the time will fly by!! Go out and have a few drinks:)


----------



## jmandrews

Took a couple pictures today of miss Everlee. She was looking cute in yellow. I can't believe she will be one in 10 days!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jmandrews

This one didn't post
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wantanerd

cute!


----------



## wantanerd

so a positive for me is I have had AF three times since March which is a big deal for me with pcos. its not totally in a regular cycle but I could go longer than 4 months in the past! Hopefully it continues to be better than it was before I had Doyle. Maybe #2 just might be a surprise!


----------



## armywife11

Wantanerd thats great news!


----------



## armywife11

So I am freaking out a little! If I am right I am 4 or 5 DPO and I am having the same symptoms I had with my daughter! I have been cramping since 1 DPO and that not normal for me. But I am also breastfeeding still so that could be why. Super sore nips and lots and lots of CM (mix of EW and Creamy). Headache and a little sick to my stomach.

My bestfriend is begging me to test but I am waiting since its so early and I keep telling myself its because its the first cycle! We were not trying but we didn't use a real good form of BC so its possible.


----------



## josephine3

Ooh good luck armywife will be waiting an update :)


----------



## jmandrews

Eek! Any news army?


----------



## jmandrews

I scheduled my surgery for my umbilical hernia on aug 12th. I'm feeling very nervous. I have never had surgery before :( I think I'm more afraid of the anesthesia.


----------



## skeet9924

Feeling nervous is very normal...i've had a few surgeries now due to difficulties conceiving and to be honest the anesthesia isnt that bad. they will probably give you something first to relax you and tell you that you are going to feel drwosy..then they may ask you to count back wards from 100 or something...I had one dr ask me if I wanted to hear a joke to relax me.. i agreed and i all i got through was...have you heard the one about...still bothers me to this day that i never heard the joke lol.

We were at carson 4 month appt today..he got his needles :( he's been sleeping in his car seat since we got home..which is strange for him because he never stays sleeping in it once the car stops.

Carson has also went from sleeping through the night to waking up several times a night starved!! I asked the dr about starting solids ( rice cereal) and initially she told me to wait to 6 months.. until i told her about his waking pattern then she said 5 months.. Do you ladies think i could start earlier?


----------



## josephine3

Aww jm good luck for surgery! Iv never had general anaesthetic it scares me too. :hugs:

skeet i bet that dr doesnt even have an end to his joke cos no-one ever remembers haha :dohh:
dont ask that uestion in the weaning forum u will bve eaten alive :haha: i think it is best to wait, but i started around 5 and a half months, maybe try to wait till 5 if u can. Hipp formula does a 'bedtime milk' which maybe u cud try? I think it has rice cereal in tho so not sure if that would count as weaning even tho its milk.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks for the warning Jo!! I'm going to try to wait and I'm hoping all this waking up is just a stage and he's just getting used to not being swaddled and being in his own room. 

Lol your probably right.. There probably isn't an end to that joke!


----------



## rosabelle

good luck with your operation JM, im sure it will be over before you know it! 

Skeet we started just after 4 months on solids, Little miss was a very big girl and showing all the signs of wanting to eat and we never looked back.. 
My gp recommended we start so i guess we just didnt think about it.. i know alot of people are very strict with waiting till 6 months but every bay is so different 

Any news Army?!! 

Well i have been having scans fortnightly to check for twin to twin transfusion syndrome, all has been good except last week she said the fluid levels were a little different between the 2 sacs, so she has me in again tomorrow to double check.. bubs were still growing at the same rate but she said that sometimes the differing fluid levels were an indicator or TTTS. 
Fingers crossed its all good..


----------



## skeet9924

Oh rose fingers crossed!! Ill pray that it's all good for you!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks ladies! Makes me feel better hearing it sweet comments :)

I started Everlee on cereal at 4 months because that what my Dr. Advises. She has u start early as practice because they really don't get much in their mout at first. Then we started vege baby food at 5 months and then by 6 months she was eating 3 times a day veges and fruit :) Everlee did great with it. 

Aw hope all goes well with ur scan Rosa!


----------



## rosabelle

thanks ladies, they did say that it can be normal for the fluid to be slightly different as long as it doesnt get any worse.. so lots of scans for now :)


----------



## rosabelle

Well, i had my scan today and they confirmed that the twins do have stage 1 of TTTS. 
So will be scanned at least weekly at the moment to confirm it doesnt get any worse. If it gets to stage 2 they will send me to sydney to have laser surgery done to seperate vessels in the placenta.  
Feeling a bit stressed out about it all but hoping it doesnt preogress.


----------



## Wilsey

Rosa, I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope that it doesn't progress. I'm thinking of you x


----------



## skeet9924

Oh rose!! So sorry to hear!! Ill pray that it doesn't get any worse.. You must be so stressed :hugs:


----------



## armywife11

I still have to go back and read all the posts but as for an update...

I am four days from testing but most of my symptoms have faded a little. I had a doctors appointment Monday for something else and I brought it up and he said that it could be pregnancy but it could also be ovulation while breastfeeding. The hormone war that is going on during that is epic! lol. I will let you all know as soon as I test. I promised hubby I would wait :(


----------



## armywife11

Praying for you and the little ones Rosa!! 

Skeet we didn't give Laila a solid till 5 1/2 months and it was mostly played with rather than consumed. They have done a bunch of studies and really have pushed holding off food till they are 6 months or older. *We clearly didn't follow that.* The sleep/hunger issue at that age was something we went through too. I just assumed it was a growth spurt and dealt with nursing her more. If you want to hold off on food a little longer you could try dream feeding him or trying to get him to eat twice before bed. 

I will share this with you. My daughter has gone from sleeping through the night, to waking up once, to waking up 5 times, back to sleeping through the night, back to once a night, back to sleeping through, back to every single hour, back to sleeping through. They just follow a growth and development pattern and we have just had to wait it out. She actually slept worse at 9 months than she ever did the months before that. I got more sleep when she was a newborn! lol Shes coming out of it now though. So if you ever feel hopeless know your not alone. I had a couple hopeless nights recently (hence why I was away so long).


----------



## Wilsey

We started Will on solids just after 5 months because he was showing all the signs (interested in what we were eating etc). He took to it straight away.

They go through growth spurts, developmental leaps and teething can cause sleeping problems. It's usually a phase and generally sticking it out sees them back to normal. I'm concious of noting how long ea h phase goes on for, growth spurts shouldn't really be weeks so I make sure waking up for a bottle doesn't become habitual.


----------



## armywife11

Well AF just showed so not pregnant.


----------



## rosabelle

Thanks for the thoughts ladies, will update you all after the next scan next week.. 

Naw, sorry Armywife, fingers crossed for next cycle xx


----------



## armywife11

rosabelle said:


> Thanks for the thoughts ladies, will update you all after the next scan next week..
> 
> Naw, sorry Armywife, fingers crossed for next cycle xx

I appreciate that. We both talked and I want to start when she is one but he wants to wait a little longer so we are going to talk about it more in the coming months. 

Im not even sure if I am having a full period now. It's not like ones in the past, granted its my first, its not heavy like it normally is for the first day and for what I was expecting since its been so long since I had one. But cramping still so might be slow to start.


----------



## armywife11

So far its been a one day period... weird... breastfeeding hormones are screwing with me.


----------



## josephine3

Lots of hugs to u rosa :hugs: i hope the TTS doesnt progress.. Just rest up and take it easy. At least u will have plently of scans to put ur mind at rest. 

Sorry its not your month armywife... Did u test anyway? 1 day bleed cud be implntation but bit late maybe?


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry to hear that army..

Well I've decided to hold off on food a bit.. I don't really want to deal with food diapers.. I think he was going through a growth spurt., last night he slept 9 hours straight .. Slept from 7-12 then 12-9.. Lol when he woke up at 9 I actually thought it was 5 am and treated it like a night time feed.. I was so confused as to why it was so bright out lol


----------



## armywife11

LOL Skeet totally been there! Side bar food diapers are sooo much fun. I have learned that I have a steel stomach because some have been so nasty I questioned why we didnt just breast feed her until she was potty trained. 


TMI WARNING

So I was wondering about the period and thought the same thing but I started having cramps again today (same time as yesterday) and I had a little more bleeding that yesterday and unlike yesterday instead of just stopping in the evening when she nurses more its turned to spotting. So I am pretty confident its the breastfeeding hormones fighting the other hormones.


----------



## josephine3

Yeah i say wait it out on weaning its not half as much fun as u think its going to be lol


----------



## jmandrews

Yesterday my sweet Everlee turned one! I can't believe it! We had a great day celebrating with family and friends :) she loved her cake
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 6


----------



## skeet9924

Happy Birthday Everlee!!!


----------



## armywife11

I can't believe she's already one!! Happy Birthday Everlee!


----------



## Wilsey

Happy birthday beautiful Everlee!! x x


----------



## rosabelle

Happy birthday Everlee :) 

Well, we had our weekly scan yesterday and even though we are still at stage one the fluid around the larger baby has incresed significantly in the last 3 weeks and the dr is afraind that if we leave it another week it may rupture my membranes.. :( 

Being sent to sydney this friday for an appt with the teamup there, talk about options and possibly have the laser ablasion straight away... 
i am so worried about our little ones.. there is a 60% chance that both babies will survive the laser op and 90% that one will survive.. 

feeling a little lost :(


----------



## Wilsey

Oh honey, I'm so sorry you're going through this!!! You're in my thoughts, along with your baby girls x x


----------



## skeet9924

Oh no :hugs: I'm so sorry you must be stressed right out!! Sending prayers to you and your little girls


----------



## armywife11

Keeping you in my prayers rosabelle!!


----------



## josephine3

Aww i was wondering about an update on ur girls rosa im sorry ur going thru such a hard time. What did the doctor say without the op outcome would be like if u dont mind me asking? Let us kno when u going in we will send all our love and good vibes to you :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Still thinking of u rosa hope all is well xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Thinking of you too x

And happy birthday in advance to your little girl!!


----------



## armywife11

Continued prayers Rosa!

----------------
Long story short... just discovered LO has a class four upper lip tie. It explains why her latch has always been horrible. I knew at birth she had upper and lower lip tie and tongue tie, it runs on both sides of my family and at least one side of hubbys. Hubby and I both have all three but they are not severe. I didn't realize her upper was that bad until her top teeth came in because it was hard to tell how the teeth would come in (under the tie or at it, they came in at it).

I cannot believe after reading about it that we got to where we are!! So now looking into what we should do with this. Wait it out and correct stuff in the future or cut it in the coming months and hope it prevents us from having to correct things.


----------



## josephine3

Good luck army i dont kno much about lip tie. Georgia doesnt have any teeth at all yet im beginning to wonder where they are! 
Update she can now climb the stairs both crawlingand walkiong while holding hands. Her vocabulary is huge it seems she tries to say so many words in context. Cant believe she will soon be 1! Fastest yr of my life!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Good luck army i dont kno much about lip tie. Georgia doesnt have any teeth at all yet im beginning to wonder where they are!
> Update she can now climb the stairs both crawlingand walkiong while holding hands. Her vocabulary is huge it seems she tries to say so many words in context. Cant believe she will soon be 1! Fastest yr of my life!

I know a handful of kids who didn't get teeth till age one so no worries there. 

I just got most of Laila's birthday supplies and ordered her birthday present. Its killing my a little.


----------



## wantanerd

Doyle only had two teeth he cut at 6 months and then it took until he was almost 1 for two more to cut. then in the last three weeks 4 more teeth have cut. they definitely catch up!


----------



## skeet9924

Can you ladies please help me with introducing solids to Carson??!! I have no clue what I am doing..I'm starting him on rice cereal in a couple weeks... how often do I give it to him? how long does he go on that before we add something else..whats next?? lol I have no clue what i'm doing!! Any advice or even websites i could look at would be great


----------



## Wilsey

Hi skeet here is some information from Plunket, which is NZ's free family service. We basically start having plunket visits from 6 weeks periodically.

https://www.plunket.org.nz/your-chi...food-and-nutrition/how-to-start-feeding-baby/ (has a section on 'how much and how often') 

and 

https://www.plunket.org.nz/your-child/6-months-to-1-year/food-and-nutrition/babys-first-foods/


----------



## skeet9924

Thank you so much!!! LOL i'm feeling very overwhelmed about it all!!


Oh my will is getting so big!!! I feel like just the other day you announced our pregnancy with him!! I can't believe you are already half way through this pregnancy!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Wilsey

It is hard to know what to do. But rice cereal and fruit puree's are a good place to start. I think I probably used advice from plunket, when I had visits with them, re what to start Wills on.

I know. My gosh. Just over 10 weeks to go and that's assuming I'm not booking in for a c-section at 39 weeks!! Very over-whelming thinking of having two kids!!


----------



## skeet9924

I bet!! Oh and I have talked a bit about when to have a second and I get anxious lol and it's still so far away.. My only focus now is being able to get one solid nights sleep lol


----------



## likeaustralia

We skipped rice cereal entirely and started with soft fresh foods like bananas and avocados. We also did baked sweet potato and apple sauce. I only intro'ed baby oatmeal to get the extra iron, otherwise I would've skipped baby cereals entirely.


----------



## Wilsey

I wonder how Rosa is...I hope everything is ok!


----------



## armywife11

We basically did baby led weaning so she ate food in their normal state just cut up smaller to help prevent chocking. She gagged a bit at first but I have friends whose kids gagged on pureed baby food. Its just the reaction from food hitting the back of their mouth. 

We skipped cereal all together as well. The first few weeks I pureed different veggies and fruit and spoon fed her at lunch every other day but she didn't eat much and wanted to play in it. (We started solids at 5 1/2 months) at 6 months I gave her an apple slice and from that point on she refused mush and wanted things she could feed herself. At that point it was a small snack at lunch time. (we gave her soft foods that she could mash up with her gums. She did have four teeth at that point though.)

At 7 months we started giving her two meals off and on and started letting her eat foods she had to chew a little more. She basically ate what we ate to a point. Now at 10 months she eats three meals a day and she eats everything basically. I havent given her meats that need a lot of chewing.. like steak.

Breast milk and I am pretty sure formula as well are suppose to be their main food source till a year so you really can't go wrong. Laila wasn't super into food at first but she got more and more into it and now I have to limit what she gets so she still nurses enough lol.


----------



## armywife11

I'm on my phone so can't get into last post to add this... 

I never read or followed the books on what to give her. I just followed what she wanted and was able to do. She doesn't always eat the same amount and some days shes a picky eater and won't eat stuff she has in the past. I was following the "food is for fun until age one" mantra. I have friends who followed the books and their kids are just as healthy as my daughter. You really can't go wrong so don't stress about it. Things are about to get fun and crazy! I swear she grew so much once she hit 6 months!!


----------



## wantanerd

Doyle never liked baby cereal. We ended up down at my parents house during his 6th month and let my mom feed him anything she wanted. He loved avacado and by the time he was 7 months, we were giving him pretty much everything we were eating just in smaller bites. I did the baby pouches on the go but otherwise he ate regular food from then on.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies hoping rosa is ok too, when is her op does anyone know? 
Im feeling prety stressed. Or i was until i had a few beers after lo went to bed lol. Its my birthday today but it hasnt been much fun. Its los first birthday party tomoro and i had last minute shopping o do cos we had to wait for oh to get paid. We are so in debt right now its not good. I got a filling the other day which is still pretty sore and uncomfortable. Im on my period which is painful and heavy. Ive fallen out with oh and to top it off lo wudnt sleep in her pram in town so was awake from 12 till 7:30pm. Not good birthday. :nope: ok rant over sorry :flower:


----------



## Wilsey

I'm so worried about Rosa!!


----------



## rosabelle

Hi ladies, sorry its been a hectic few weeks.. 
We eneded up going to sydney not last monday but the one before, with the intentions of being monitored there (scan monday and thursday) 
i flew up and was just going to stay with a friend and hubby would fly up if need be. 
So on the monday the fluid levels had got worse and they also discovered the babies had TAPS which has to do with the concentration of blood, so one was anemic and the other was the opposite. 
The dr said he would recommend the laser op, so called hubby (who was hesitant to go ahead with teh laser) and he came up on tuesday.. had a scan on tuesday and things werent great, so booked in for thursday to have the laser. 
Had a scan on wed morning and over night we had gone from a stage 1 to a stage 3 TTTS and the larger twins heart was failing... little twin had 0.9cm of fluid (no bladder visible on scan) and larger one had 15cm of fluid.. 
The dr wasnt happy waiting over night to do the laser so got us in on wed afternoon. 
I was so anxious about it all and how quickly it had progressed. 
While in theatre they do a scan before starting the op and the dr said that the smaller baby was in front of the placenta and because of the lack of fluid she doesnt move like a normal baby so he said that if he couldnt get to the placenta that the only option was to terminate one to save the other!! 
Here i am lying on the theatre table and u tell me now.. major freak out.. plus hubby wasnt with me so it was not something i would decide on my own.. so he said we would talk about itand come back if need be.. 
luckily he could get to my placenta, i was under a local and sedation (thankgod) cause i was literally shaking i was that scared. 
So the surgery itself seemed to go well, took me back to maternity where i stayed over night (one very long sleepless night) and at 9 am they scanned me to determine whether both babies had made it thru the op.. which they had (thankgod again) 
They even saw slight improvements in the fluid overnight can you believe.. 
and the heart of the big one had the "A" wave back on the doppler scan which it didnt they day before.. 

So we flew home and they were happy for us to be monitored at my local hospital which saves us so much time, money and stress.. 

I had a scan last tuesday and things have continued to improve.. 

The baby who had 0.9cm of fluid had 6 cm and the other who had 15 cm had 11cm... (between 3cm and 8cm is good) 

The larger baby still had some fluid in her abdomen but the dr said it may take a few weeks to clear.. 

so we have been very blessed to make it this far... still a long road ahead as things can change at any time, and the risk of early labour is high.. but things are positive

if things stay fairly stable then i will have a csection at 34 weeks... if not they may be here at anytime really.. 

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers ladies, and for the bday wishes for little miss.. cant believe she is 1 <3

hope you are all well..


----------



## Wilsey

So good to get an update, we were so worried. I'm so glad to hear that things are improving Rosa!!! I have everything crossed that things continue to improve and that both your beautiful babies are stable. Hopefully you make it to 34 weeks so they have the best shot but after having an op like that, you know that doctors can do amazing things if they are delivered early.

Keep us updated lovely x x


----------



## josephine3

Thanks so much for the update rosa we have been thinking of u so much. So pleased the op went well i am so relieved for u. :hugs: hope things continue to improve.
My lo is 1 today. Happy Birthday my little Georgia! X


----------



## wantanerd

Happy birthday to your daughter Rosa and so relieved you got over your latest hurdle.


----------



## Wilsey

Happy birthday Georgia!!!!!


----------



## armywife11

So glad to hear things are improving!!!!!


----------



## rosabelle

Happy birthday Georgia!! 

Thanks ladies, its a huge relief.. we had another scan yesterday notlong after i posted here and things are even better... they both have about 8cm of fluid in their sacs, the fluid on the bigger bubs abdomen is almost gone and they were kicking up a storm.. 
pretty amazing considering its only been 2 weeks since the op!


----------



## Wilsey

Such fabulous news Rosa!!!


----------



## josephine3

Amazing news rosa so glad the twins are doing well. And 25 weeks already wow things are progresing quickly for u.. So glad the docs were on the ball with it and got u seen to xx


----------



## rosabelle

Thankyou <3

Cant bare to think what would have happened if we had left it one more day.. 

So i think we have decided on names, well first names anyway! lol 
We are thinking Layla and Zara, thoughts? :)


----------



## josephine3

Lovley names i think they go well together too. Not met a Zara before tho layla seems to be popular at the moment. Like them both tho! The only thing i wud say is along with rosa u have a lot of names ending in a!


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah rosabelle!!! That is great news!! Hope things continue to improve! I love the name choices!


----------



## armywife11

Well since my daughter is named Laila.. I am bias! lol Zara is unique and I like unique! 

Yea Jo, it seems Layla is becoming popular again. I never heard that name until more recently.


----------



## armywife11

We have started practicing elimination communication with lo (going on day 5 now). It's going really well and she uses her potty several times during the day (just started night time last night, went great!). I haven't changed a poopy diaper since we started. Anyone else attempting this or am I the only one? lol


----------



## rosabelle

Thanks girls :) 

I did think about the whole ending with the "a" sound but i figure we love the names so thats the main thing, and Rosa does get Rose more then anything else.. 

Nope we havent started Armywife, sounds like you are doing well!
Probably a stupid question but how do you go about 'elimination communication' ??


----------



## armywife11

rosabelle said:


> Thanks girls :)
> 
> I did think about the whole ending with the "a" sound but i figure we love the names so thats the main thing, and Rosa does get Rose more then anything else..
> 
> Nope we havent started Armywife, sounds like you are doing well!
> Probably a stupid question but how do you go about 'elimination communication' ??


Basically you watch for cues that let you know when they need to use the bathroom then get them to the potty ASAP. Its a no pressure no punishment process. If she goes she goes if she doesn't then no big deal. Just helping her learn and helping her go in the right places. 

She gives clear signs when she needs to poo but its been hit and miss when it comes to pee. We started night time EC last night which worked well.

I am not being insane about it. I miss pees during the day sometimes and I am still using diapers with her.


----------



## rosabelle

Sounds good Armywife, i definetly recognise when Rose needs to do a poo but think pee would be harder too..


----------



## Wilsey

I think we're just going to be slack and wait until he's closer to 2!

Rosa - love the names, they're gorgeous together!

We think we've settled on Emily Grace. Grace is a family name on DH side. I'm not such a fan because it seems to be used as a middle name for every second kid on BnB but that's ok. The middle name I've always wanted to use was May but Emily May doesn't sound as good as Emily Grace.


----------



## armywife11

I found I catch night time pees far easier than day time. In fact we practiced it at night the last two and she goes through no diaper at night.

Wilsey theres nothing wrong with that. This process is time consuming when you have a child who can't tell you whats going on. I am trying to teach her the potty sign in hopes maybe she will start using it. She just was showing a lot of the signs that she was ready and understood what was going on so I felt obligated to help her out. She was waking from naps and bed dry and telling us as soon as she was wet or dirty because she hated the feeling.


----------



## Wilsey

Wills doesn't seem to care that he's got a dirty nappy, he just keeps on keeping on. But I know when he's going poop because he makes a very distinctive 'ehhh ehhh' noise, like he's pushing it out haha. I think boys are probably slower on the potty training front anyway.


----------



## Wilsey

Hey ladies, thought I'd show you a bump shot :)

Here I am at 32 weeks(ish):
 



Attached Files:







32 week bump shot.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josephine3

Aw what a cute lil bump Wilsey! I actually really like Emily May i think it sounds lovely!
As for the potty training we do have one which she 'plays' at sitting on sometimes while i have a wee lol. Normally fully clothed tho lol. Im amazed u can go overnight with no nappy thats fab. Does she wake in the night anyway so u can sit her on the potty?
I kno exaclty when Geoorgia is doing a poo she grunts a lot lol but have never tried to grab her mid-poo and get her on the potty! I wudnt want to disturb her once shes started lol


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Does she wake in the night anyway so u can sit her on the potty?

Up until we started this she would wake a little cry (we now know she would pee) then put herself back to sleep. Probably about two or three times, but she has slept through the night and woken dry several times before this. Now when she cries I go and get her she pees then goes back to sleep. She caught a cold a couple days ago (the day we started night training) and nurses a lot at night right now so shes waking four times right now but its expected. I put the potty in our bathroom on the sink and have a dim nightlight in there so she can see where are and shes at my level so she sees me. She doesn't fully wake up that way. 

Wilsey cute bump!!! Both names sound great to me. May is common middle name from where I am from so I have heard that a bunch. I think Emily May is adorable.


----------



## rosabelle

I love both names! But do like Grace more, i liked grace for a first name but hubby didnt.. 
and cute bump! so compact! 
i am just a big walking blob lol


----------



## wantanerd

So Cute Wilsey! Starting the diet (again) today. Need to get in shape to try for #2. I am REALLY hoping no fertility treatment but we will see. I doubt anything will happen in the coming months. Stressful time waiting to hear whats next, whether we will be in the military or not come December. Its been a hell of a year stressing out about that. Will be relieved once we know so we can finally plan what we need to do. So I might as well lose some weight instead of gaining it while waiting. =)

And in happier news.... Doyle started walking last week! He's been cruising between the furniture for months and standing up in the middle of the floor for a month or so but last week he finally became brave enough to walk across the room! So thrilled!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Hi guysss!
Remember me? :)


----------



## Wilsey

Antsynewlywed said:


> Hi guysss!
> Remember me? :)

Ummm...YES!!! How the heck are you?!?


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks ladies, defo smaller than I was with Wills.

Wantanerd - so exciting that Doyle is walking. It's amazing to watch isn't it?

Rosa - I'm sure you're not a blob but you would be forgiven...you do have two in there ;)


----------



## rosabelle

Welcome Antsy! BFP?!?

Haha this is true Wilsey!


----------



## armywife11

wantanerd said:


> So Cute Wilsey! Starting the diet (again) today. Need to get in shape to try for #2. I am REALLY hoping no fertility treatment but we will see. I doubt anything will happen in the coming months. Stressful time waiting to hear whats next, whether we will be in the military or not come December. Its been a hell of a year stressing out about that. Will be relieved once we know so we can finally plan what we need to do. So I might as well lose some weight instead of gaining it while waiting. =)
> 
> And in happier news.... Doyle started walking last week! He's been cruising between the furniture for months and standing up in the middle of the floor for a month or so but last week he finally became brave enough to walk across the room! So thrilled!

Ugh I feel for you with the military stuff. We still have some time left but we have already started talking about getting out or staying in. Thats exciting on the walking front. Laila is cruising and standing but still not walking without help. I thought she would be before her birthday but not sure she will. :baby:


----------



## josephine3

Hi Antsy how r u?! Keeping the team 2012 ttc girls in check?


----------



## jmandrews

Hey Mamas! 
Sorry I haven't been on much. DH and I were in the process of moving all summer. We moved on aug 15th two hours away from our family. It hasn't been as hard as I thought it would be. I really like our new house. We have made new friends already. Everyone has been so welcoming. Things are great. Everlee loves the new house. She discovered the stairs as soon as we moved in. I am in the process of teaching we how to safely go down until I can put a gate up. Also my neighborhood has a Facebook group and after writing on there I found our one of my bnb friends just moved into my neighborhood after me! Small world! We couldn't believe it. So we have been hanging out. Everlee is now 13 months. Time is flying and I don't like it. She is so close to walking. she took two steps today. Come November we will officially be TTC baby #2. I can't wait! Hope everyone is well. I am going to go back and read everyone's past posts.


----------



## jmandrews

Here is a picture of Everlee over Labor Day weekend in Michigan. She loves the water even if its freezing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wilsey

hey jm!! So glad to hear you're all doing well :) Exciting about the new house. OMG, can't believe she is 13 months already!

Here is a pic from a maternity shoot I did to help my friend with her portfolio :)
 



Attached Files:







1291878_10152531982390663_971333494_n.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## josephine3

Aww lovely photo Wilsey x


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks wilsey! I know it's crazy! I can't believe u are getting ready to meet your baby girl. Wow that photo is stunning! Beautiful! U should frame that one for sure.


----------



## armywife11

wilsey said:


> hey jm!! So glad to hear you're all doing well :) exciting about the new house. Omg, can't believe she is 13 months already!
> 
> Here is a pic from a maternity shoot i did to help my friend with her portfolio :)

stunning!!


----------



## armywife11

So yea.. tomorrow I have a one year old! Where has this year gone??

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/


----------



## josephine3

Tel me about it its crazy huh?! Happy Birthday Laila! Hope i got her name right bet i didnt :dohh:
hope rosa and her twins are doing well x


----------



## Wilsey

Happy birthday to your little girl!!


----------



## jmandrews

Oh my goodness she is precious! Happy belated birthday to your sweet baby girl!


----------



## Wilsey

OMG I'm 36 weeks this week! What the?! Where has the time gone!!!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Tel me about it its crazy huh?! Happy Birthday Laila! Hope i got her name right bet i didnt :dohh:
> hope rosa and her twins are doing well x

You got it right! lol


----------



## armywife11

OMG Wilsey we will be seeing that new one soon! Exciting!!!!! Are you all ready?


Thanks for the birthday wishes girls. It was a fun and sad weekend. We had her first birthday party and it all went great. She is also standing on her own now and has attempted to take a step or two. I figure she will be walking real soon!


----------



## josephine3

Hi girls hope ur all well! 
Quick update from me! So me and oh have been sort of avoiding fertile times or using condoms but we dtd the other day on cd 13, which is a bit late but i dont think i ovulate till more like cd17 o i figured we'd be ok. 2 days later i had lots of cramps, and still getting them on and off.. :shrug: something or nothing? I dunno but got me worried!

We've had a busy month so many weddings and birthdays! Finally done now and no plans for tomrrow so a chill day in with Georgia :) x


----------



## Wilsey

army - pretty much. Can't believe I'll have two under two though - eeeep!

jo - I have no idea when I ov'd but if I did in the middle of my cycle we dtd four days before and three days after!!! So quite possible...

We figured it would take months since DH is a shift worker and often worked when I ovulated when trying for William. But bam, first month.


----------



## josephine3

Ooh Wilsey not long now exciting stuff! Do u think you'll be early or late? Any ideas? Is she engaged?


----------



## Wilsey

She's 3/5ths engaged but pretty sure William was from early on so doesn't say much. I want to go early to try for a natural birth, but I'm not sure my body will play ball! :dohh:


----------



## armywife11

Jo I guess you will have to wait and see. We are not using anything but the pull out method but I swear every-time (three cycles so far) I am about to be in my fertile period Laila stops sleeping at night so no chance. I said she is trying to prevent us from accidentally giving her a sibling right now. lol 

I am ready to start trying for number two but hubby wants a little more time.


----------



## jmandrews

Jo it's def a possibility. When is AF due? 
I am so ready for number two but we have to wait to start TTC until Nov. This wait is killing me. We have to wait because of insurance. 

Wilsey yay the count down is on!


----------



## josephine3

See im the opposite! Oh is ready but im not! Af is due in about a week and a half. Im also worried cos *tmi warning* i feel like when we dtd a lot of 'it' went 'in' if u kno what i mean! When i went to the toilet after nothing came out :shrug:

im very emotional today and i do normally get like that around ov time (or what i think is ov time - im only basing it on mood, cm and sex drive really so i cud be way off..) so maybe we were too early.


----------



## armywife11

well here we go again... ntnp!! Wish us luck! lol

Mainly I want to try now but hubs wants to go the route we did last time.. a few months of we will see what happens. My LP is short so I don't even know if I can hold a pregnancy right now. We shall see. I also have a 41 day cycle right now so it will be a bit...


----------



## josephine3

Ooh good luck ntnp armywife!
Dont kno how u girls are ready so fast are u mad?!


----------



## Wilsey

Good luck armywife!

Haha yes! I thought it would take us 5 months longer!!


----------



## jmandrews

Good luck armywife thats so exciting!


----------



## Wilsey

How are you going jm? How's your ntnp going?


----------



## armywife11

So I am thinking it's going to take me a little bit of time. My lutheal phase is a short 9 day window and I think I finally figured out that its due to breastfeeding lowering my progesterone levels. LO isn't sleeping though the night and has taken to waking more than once the last few weeks and wants to nurse everytime. Last night I got her to go back to bed without nurses so she only nursed once. I am hoping that by stopping the snacks at night it will boost my levels. I have also started the diets and stuff although I ate most of those foods before the diet.


----------



## josephine3

So af is due tomorrow.. Im still worrying and feeling like she might not come. Guess we shall see...


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> So af is due tomorrow.. Im still worrying and feeling like she might not come. Guess we shall see...

anxiously awaiting for your answer...


----------



## Wilsey

armywife11 said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> So af is due tomorrow.. Im still worrying and feeling like she might not come. Guess we shall see...
> 
> anxiously awaiting for your answer...Click to expand...

Me too!! x


----------



## josephine3

Well.. She hasnt shown yet! I will be officially 2 days late tomorrow. Im too scared to test! Maybe its just a wacky cycle but i gotta say i *feel* pregnant. Arrrhh.


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeeeep! I knew I was pregnant when I was one day late. I didn't necessarily feel pregnant but knew my cycles were spot on. My man made me wait 5 days to test (boys!).


----------



## josephine3

Well before my 1st pregnancy my cycles were all ovr the place, but since giving birth they've been prtty spot on. Iv not been keeping track for long tho so i could be off. Right after we dtd i was worried immediately as like i say i think a lot of 'it' went 'in' lol. I think i will probly give it a week to test but i feel like i already know.


----------



## vickytoria88

Hi ladies, haven't posted in here for ages. I was a team 2012 lady and had a beautiful baby girl on 20th June 2012 5 days late. I am now in early pregnancy with my 2nd which according to dates will be due 5 June 2014


----------



## josephine3

Also 2 days after dtd i had pains similar to the implantation pains i felt with my 1st, and have had shooting pains in my lady parts which i also had with Georgia.


----------



## armywife11

Hey Vicky!!

Jo - When are you going to test to be sure?

--

Well AF is also 2 days late for me, but basing that off two cycles. I feel like she could be here any day now but felt like that for three days now. I am confused, it's either my progesterone levels finally getting back on track and giving me a more normal lutheal phase or I am pregnant. We DTD on my ovulation date but he pulled out, we did not start NTNP until after I ovulated (and that was 8 dpo) so I am really doubting I am pregnant. It has to be hormones right? I know after posting this she will show because thats what always happens. I will be happy either way.. at least now my lutheal phase will be long enough to work for sure!

Just hoping the first half of my cycle shrinks back down too, however baby is sick with a horrid cold and nursing non stop so that could throw a wrench into that.


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Eeeeeep! I knew I was pregnant when I was one day late. I didn't necessarily feel pregnant but knew my cycles were spot on. My man made me wait 5 days to test (boys!).

So how much longer do you think you will have to wait to meet the new little one?


----------



## josephine3

Yeah any day now wilsey! Are u having any labour signs? Were u ntnp this time around when u conceived i forget?

Armywife u neva know! Will u test anytime soon if no show?

I talked to the oh about thinking i might be pregnant and he got all excited! He wasnt like that with the 1st. Think he will be dissapointed if im not!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Yeah any day now wilsey! Are u having any labour signs? Were u ntnp this time around when u conceived i forget?
> 
> Armywife u neva know! Will u test anytime soon if no show?
> 
> I talked to the oh about thinking i might be pregnant and he got all excited! He wasnt like that with the 1st. Think he will be dissapointed if im not!

I am going to try and wait till 15 DPO to be safe. I live on a small base where everyone knows everyone so I don't want to be seen buying a test until I am in the need to test window. I have been having tiny cramps on and off but not constant and headaches. The cramps are also one sided too. I really think its hormones but not counting it out. 

Aww well if your not at least you get to keep trying.. and thats the fun part right :blush::haha::winkwink:


----------



## Wilsey

josephine3 said:


> Yeah any day now wilsey! Are u having any labour signs? Were u ntnp this time around when u conceived i forget?
> 
> Armywife u neva know! Will u test anytime soon if no show?
> 
> I talked to the oh about thinking i might be pregnant and he got all excited! He wasnt like that with the 1st. Think he will be dissapointed if im not!

Had a stretch & sweep yesterday, had some cramping and such but nothing major. Waiting game. But it'll be 21st October at the latest (I'll be booked in for a c-section). Hoping for a VBAC but whatever will be will be.

We were NTNP. Hubby is a shift worker and last time I had to get him to wake me up when he got home at 3am so we could dtd during ovulation time. This time we thought 'it took us 5 months of concentrated (unsexy) trying, lets just do it whenever and see what happens'. First month - BAM!

When are both of you testing?! :) EDIT: oops see army you said 15dpo.


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah any day now wilsey! Are u having any labour signs? Were u ntnp this time around when u conceived i forget?
> 
> Armywife u neva know! Will u test anytime soon if no show?
> 
> I talked to the oh about thinking i might be pregnant and he got all excited! He wasnt like that with the 1st. Think he will be dissapointed if im not!
> 
> Had a stretch & sweep yesterday, had some cramping and such but nothing major. Waiting game. But it'll be 21st October at the latest (I'll be booked in for a c-section). Hoping for a VBAC but whatever will be will be.
> 
> We were NTNP. Hubby is a shift worker and last time I had to get him to wake me up when he got home at 3am so we could dtd during ovulation time. This time we thought 'it took us 5 months of concentrated (unsexy) trying, lets just do it whenever and see what happens'. First month - BAM!
> 
> When are both of you testing?! :) EDIT: oops see army you said 15dpo.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for a VBAC.


----------



## josephine3

Was william an emergency section then? Heres hoping for a vbac for you!
Armywife i dont want to try lol im still hoping af shows thats why i dont want to test! Part of me will be a little dissapointed if she shows tho i must admit. Im not sure when i will test, when i feel ready. Monday at the latest. This might sound selfish but i have a busy weekend planned and wanted to have a drink or 2. I wont have as many as i would have done but wud like to enjoy my weekend without worrying. It sounds silly cos if i am pregnant the baby wud be getting the alcohol whether i test now or monday but my guilty conscience wont be so bad! Am i a terrible person?


----------



## armywife11

Told you as soon as I posted AF would show.. so I had an 11 day lutheal phase (43 day cycle) this cycle which is great!! It's finally long enough to be deemed suitable for maintaining pregnancy. Just a quick update. I will be back on a little later to reply Joe!!


----------



## josephine3

Aww sorry af showed armywife! Shame, was thinking we might be bump buddies :haha:
I know i sound terrible but if im going to have 9 months of abstinence i need to prepare myself! Also it will look very suspect if i dont drink as i am a regular drinker. I did buy the reduced alcohol wine tho, and wil go on the alcohol free stuff from monday (or whenever i test) if my suspicions are true! 

I hope rosa and her twins are ok im worried! Wonder if they have been born yet? Thinking of u roasbelle x


----------



## josephine3

Iv still not tested but i swear i just feel very pregnant lol


----------



## armywife11

I thought the same thing about bump buddies lol. I am not sad I wasn't really ready this cycle. I wanted to be eating right and on prenats and I wasn't. 

No Jo I understand. If you take it easy it should be fine.


----------



## josephine3

Well.. I tested... Its a definite bfp! :dohh:


----------



## Wilsey

josephine3 said:


> Well.. I tested... Its a definite bfp! :dohh:

OMG!!!!!!! I.know you weren't expecting it/planning it but huge congrats!!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Emily Grace Vautier born just before 2am. 7lbs 9oz. She's perfect!
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-12 04.48.09.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## josephine3

Oh wow Wilsey shes perfect! Congratulations! Cant wait to hear the birth story! Are u still in the hospital? Did u get your VBAC?

Thanks again im still shocked. Worked out i will be 5 weeks pregnant tomorrow and due around 17th june! Mental...


----------



## josephine3

P.S. Beautiful name and i love her outfit!


----------



## Wilsey

Got my vbac. Drug free too! Very short labour! Waters broke at 11.45pm, in hospital 12.30am and already 9cm. She arrived just before 2am.

Definitely much better than my first experience!!

Nawwww five weeks. Can't believe it. What will the age gap between your two?


----------



## josephine3

Oh fantastic sounds like an ideal birth :) the age gap between babies for me will be about 22 months. Xx


----------



## armywife11

Wis CONGRATS!!! She is precious! Glad you had a good experience.

Jo congrats on the BFP. I know your in shock but its still a little blessing. :)


----------



## josephine3

Thanks army. I feel so ungreatful for it right now tho. Im just not ready. Im very emotional right now too!


----------



## Wilsey

josephine3 said:


> Thanks army. I feel so ungreatful for it right now tho. Im just not ready. Im very emotional right now too!

I felt the same when I got my bfp. It was supposed to take at least 6 months to get pregnant! I felt extremely overwhelmed knowing I'd have two. Still am a bit. Your age gap is perfect tjough. I have no idea how this is going to go because we have just under 18 months between them!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats Wilsey!!! She's beautiful! And Congrats Jo!


----------



## josephine3

Thanx! Will be watching to see how it goes for u wilsey and watchin for tips lol


----------



## jmandrews

Yay!!!! Wilsey!!! Emily is gorgeous and perfect! So happy is here and you had a wonderful healthy delivery experience. Sorry I am so late checking on here. I've been visiting my twin sister in North Carolina :) 
Such exciting news since I last was on here. Congrats Jo. I know it's a shock but soon you will feel different. Just needs to sink in a bit more. It's crazy how hard we try to get Prego te first time and then bam it happens when you are least expecting it for the second one. 

I can't wait to start trying! I have been wanting to for the last two months really bad. We did DTD once this month during my fertile week but DH pulled out so I'm likely not pregnant but I can't help but hope I am :) we will officially be trying after this cycle first week of Nov. Yay!


----------



## josephine3

Good luck for trying jm! I bet it wont take long lol.


----------



## armywife11

Has anyone had sleep problems around 12 months... Shes sleeping worse than she did when she was a newborn. Its kinda made us consider stopping the NTNP for a bit. If I have the sleep issues I did when I was pregnant with her having her refuse to sleep anywhere but our bed is going to be an issue.


----------



## josephine3

Army - we had a couple of dodgy nights around the 12 month mark but thankfully now shes back to sttn. Xx


----------



## armywife11

I am hopin its because she's been sick.. She caught a tiny cold from me, got over it.. caught the croup a couple days later got over that. Took her to a bday party where we thought we were safe because almost everyone there had a baby under 5 months.. HAHA nope.. the one with a 2 month old brought their two year old with a horrid cold because "everyone was exposed by her hubby at work anyway" never mind the difference between an adult having it and a baby.. or the fact that some of our hubbys come home and say so and so is sick so don't kiss me or anything to be safe. I was livid.


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Wilsey! And congrat Jo! So happy for both of u


----------



## josephine3

Hi skeet lovely to hear from u! Has anyone heard from rosa? Am worried about her and the twins. X


----------



## Wilsey

I haven't. I've been thinking about her. Hoping they are all ok x

EDIT: bit stalkerish but she hasn't been online since Sept 2nd :(


----------



## josephine3

Guess we will have to hope no news is good news! Wilsey how is life with 2 babies so far?! X


----------



## Wilsey

So far so good. Although, I think Will is going through the terrible two's early because it's tantrum central around here!!!


----------



## armywife11

Made some changes and now sleep is much better!
My cycles are also starting to shorten down back to normal. So my ticker is all sorts of wrong...

Hope everyone else is having a great week and for those who celebrate getting ready and excited for Halloween!


----------



## skeet9924

Hopefully rosa is just too busy with her 2 bundles of joy to post and we will hear from her soon!!


----------



## josephine3

I hope so too skeet? X


----------



## Wilsey

Still can't believe you're pregnant Jo!!!


----------



## jmandrews

How are you feeling Jo?

This has been a rough few days. Everlee had a runny nose on Thursday so I thought she was just getting a little cold. We just had her 15 month checkup last Monday. Well Friday her runny nose was much worse. He was very congested, with yellow mucus, and watery eyes. She didn't have a fever so I just thought it's probably something viral so I didn't call the Dr... Later that night I noticed her tugging on her ears. I just had a feeling she was getting an ear infection. The next morning she had a fever so I called the Dr. And was able to get in that afternoon. She had 102.4 Temp and was miserable. Poor baby could hardly hold her head up. :( she has strep throat and an ear infection in her left ear. I'm so thankful I took her in. After meds and 15 hours of sleep she's starting to perk back up.

To top it all off AF was due yesterday and hasn't shown. I have a very regular 28 day cycle since having everlee so this is not normal. I don't think I'm pregnant. We only DTD one time and DH pulled out. I did take a test and it was BFN. :( of course my cycle decides to go wacky right before we start TTC. :(


----------



## josephine3

You and me both Wilsey!
Im feeling pretty rough to be honest jm. Morning sickness is much much worse this time round, i havent had a day without throwing up so far :(

had to have my first blood test today - the kids at nursery have got slapped cheek syndrome and if u catch it while pregnant it can be dangerous to the baby.
I have to stay off work until i find out if im already immune to it - shud only be a couple of days but my boss is less than impressed. The blood test will let me kno if im immune, if i have it, or if im not immune. Im worried i may have caught it already as i feel poorly like i have the flu. If i have it it mean increased chance os miscarriage : 1 in 10. Also as pregnancy progresses it can make baby anaemic which can be life threatening :( Fx'd im already immune and can go back to work before my colleagues get suspicious.
Wilsey how is ur new baby girl? Is she a good baby?


----------



## armywife11

Oh Jo I feel for you. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> How are you feeling Jo?
> 
> This has been a rough few days. Everlee had a runny nose on Thursday so I thought she was just getting a little cold. We just had her 15 month checkup last Monday. Well Friday her runny nose was much worse. He was very congested, with yellow mucus, and watery eyes. She didn't have a fever so I just thought it's probably something viral so I didn't call the Dr... Later that night I noticed her tugging on her ears. I just had a feeling she was getting an ear infection. The next morning she had a fever so I called the Dr. And was able to get in that afternoon. She had 102.4 Temp and was miserable. Poor baby could hardly hold her head up. :( she has strep throat and an ear infection in her left ear. I'm so thankful I took her in. After meds and 15 hours of sleep she's starting to perk back up.
> 
> To top it all off AF was due yesterday and hasn't shown. I have a very regular 28 day cycle since having everlee so this is not normal. I don't think I'm pregnant. We only DTD one time and DH pulled out. I did take a test and it was BFN. :( of course my cycle decides to go wacky right before we start TTC. :(

Thats Awful I hate when they are sick!! :nope:

My cycles were like that before Laila now they are getting shorter each month.. which for me is good but I haven't a clue what dates to look for so impossible to have an ideal of things.


----------



## armywife11

FREAKING OUT!!!

I was having ovulation pain on my left side last night. We DTD again although it may have been a tad late. Then in the middle of the night I woke in pain, I was having ovulation pain on my right side then! Then I made the mistake of looking it up and sure enough the Twin word was everywhere. 

I am really crampy this morning, more so than normal, so I looked and fertility friend is predicting me to have a 30 day cycle based on my averages. So I am chalking this up to having a lot of hormones in my system. I remember the first few times I ovulated after goign off the pill were intense.


----------



## armywife11

Not sure who all celebrates Halloween but those who are what are your little ones dressing up as? Laila is being a T Rex.


----------



## josephine3

Aww cute lets see a pic army! Strange about ur double ov pains hmm..
Hope Everlee is feeling better jm..so im immune to slapped cheek yay! Im off to bed im soooo tired..x


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Aww cute lets see a pic army! Strange about ur double ov pains hmm..
> Hope Everlee is feeling better jm..so im immune to slapped cheek yay! Im off to bed im soooo tired..x

Thats great to hear!


----------



## jmandrews

I'm a little late but Happy Halloween! Everlee was a bumblebee :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wilsey

Ah geez, cutest bumble bee ever! I defo wouldn't swat her away hehe

Halloween isn't really a thing here so no pics from me!


----------



## wantanerd

here is Doyle, since he seems to be entering the terrible twos early, his outfit is appropriate =)


----------



## josephine3

Aww cute outfits. Wish id bought georgia one now!


----------



## armywife11

Ahh everyone is so cute! I have to get a photo up of Laila.

TTC Update...
Trying not to symptom watch but I have been having cramps and nausea on and off every day since 3 or 4 dpo. I am 5 or 6 dpo now and really feeling crappy. I remember feeling like this with Laila. I just don't want to get my hopes up and find out it was just hormones being screwy or I am sick. My only other symptom I had with Laila was sore boobs and I had that around 12 dpo. My boobs are a little sensitive but nothing like they were with her. I am going to try and hold out testing as long as possible but we shall see how that works out. I guess I should be testing in 6 days based on fertility friend. I am really confused since I haven't had a consent cycle yet.


----------



## jmandrews

armywife11 said:


> Ahh everyone is so cute! I have to get a photo up of Laila.
> 
> TTC Update...
> Trying not to symptom watch but I have been having cramps and nausea on and off every day since 3 or 4 dpo. I am 5 or 6 dpo now and really feeling crappy. I remember feeling like this with Laila. I just don't want to get my hopes up and find out it was just hormones being screwy or I am sick. My only other symptom I had with Laila was sore boobs and I had that around 12 dpo. My boobs are a little sensitive but nothing like they were with her. I am going to try and hold out testing as long as possible but we shall see how that works out. I guess I should be testing in 6 days based on fertility friend. I am really confused since I haven't had a consent cycle yet.

Sounds promising! Can't wait to hear in a few days :) fingers crossed! I'm waiting to start DTD. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Everyone's kids look adorable! 

Can't wait to hear army! It's so weird thinking I'll never have the TWW again. I'll never be pregnant again (unless it's an accident).

Emily is 4 weeks old this Saturday and I'm even thinking 'I'll never have a three week old baby again'.


----------



## armywife11

JM -Well if I am not pregnat this month not sure if we will TTC next month or not. DH has been back and forth on having another baby as of late and with work being rather sucky right now he wasn't on the baby train. I think it's a little bit of cold feet like last time but not pushing it. (I deleted my post about that earlier because I didn't want him to see that post and he was using my computer. I didn't want to upset him because I understand where he is coming from but it bums me out when I was in baby mode and he checked out lol)

Wilsey- I think about that too. Part of me almost wants to wait a bit now knowing this should be our last time and I don't know if I am ready to be all done and over this fast.


----------



## armywife11

I am really hoping I am not making myself have these symptoms.. vivid dreams, hungry, gassy, bloated, peeing a bunch, cramps all night long, headache on and off, back ache... Really not wanting to get my hopes up but I can't stop symptom watching!! grr


----------



## jmandrews

Aw army well what happens is meant to be :) the good news is you will be pregnant again whether it is now or later. But I understand ur disappointment. I would be too if DH felt that way. Fingers crossed u are on ur way to a BFP! 

Aw Wilsey that makes me sad. Maybe u will hang eye minds in a few years and want another ;)


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Aw army well what happens is meant to be :) the good news is you will be pregnant again whether it is now or later. But I understand ur disappointment. I would be too if DH felt that way. Fingers crossed u are on ur way to a BFP!
> 
> Aw Wilsey that makes me sad. Maybe u will hang eye minds in a few years and want another ;)

He is one of those people who are slow to come to major decisions and I am one of those people who when she wants something she goes for it as soon as she knows. I am use to it. It keeps us both grounded and that works well for us. TTC is just one of those things I can't talk to with any of my friends or family because we both want to keep it private. If I am pregnant right now I will be able to surprise them at Christmas which would be fun!


----------



## wantanerd

Trying to lose the weight and the next time I go to the Dr, I am going to get on the fertility wagon again. I would love for Doyle to have a sibling sometime next year.


----------



## likeaustralia

I can't believe there are so many on their second here already. I feel like I'm just getting it down with one some days and E is almost one and a half!


----------



## jmandrews

Haha I am no pro at this mommy thing but I feel ready to add another. I think it will be challenging at any age in different wys but we will make it work. I want everlee to have a sibling close in age. Plus I'm. It getting any young and we want 3. So if I want to spread out the last two I need to have another soon. I want to try to have them before I'm 31. I'm scared but I know that even though it will be tough and times it will be such a blessing to make more memories with my kids. :) that's what makes me excited.


----------



## armywife11

I am the same way. I want her to have a sibling close to her age (we both have siblings that way) and I am trying to "plan" around the army so I know if we don't have another baby by "this date" I could very likely be moving while pregnant again or moving with a newborn. Something we would like to avoid at all costs. 

So I am starting to doubt these symptoms and thinking it's just hormones since I am having a normal cycle finally. I picked up a FRER test but hanging onto it till I am late. I just think I am having way to obvious symptoms way to early so it can't be a pregnancy. Maybe I am wrong but I am expecting to see AF soon.


----------



## jmandrews

Anyone ever hear from Rosa? Hope her and the twins are ok!


----------



## Wilsey

I've sent her a private message x


----------



## josephine3

I totally dont feel ready lol. Im terrified! Oh is happy tho cos he wants them 2 be close in age. I do think that it might work out better if i want a 3rd, we can wait a good 5 yrs until they are both in school and fit in another before 35 lol.
But for now im just getting used to the idea of this 2nd! Im still feeling pretty poorly and sleeping is awful.. Getting crazy dreams every night which i had woth georgia too. Iv had to confess to my work colleagues - one just guessed and i knew she knew so i confessed.. The she told me someone else was 'onto' me as had been saying i looked rounder! And asking everyone opinions on what thwy thought haha.. So i think everyone was looking trying to figure it out.. Im not surprised i feel like im definitely showing already :dohh: soo paranoid about twins arrhhh 
hope rosa gets back to u wilsey x


----------



## armywife11

Not Pregnant :( Clearly the progesterone was really messing with me this month. I am a little sad but on to the next cycle :)


----------



## Wilsey

Nawwwww sorry army x


----------



## josephine3

Aww sorry army :( anything back from rosa wilsey? Be sure to let us know if u hear anything..


----------



## Wilsey

Not yet darl, will let you know ASAP unless she posts herself!


----------



## armywife11

I have been having horrible cramps and passed a couple clots. I think I had another chemical pregnancy, but this time I never had a blood test done and I didn't take a pregnancy test, so I cannot confirm it. I am just having all the same symptoms I had when I had the CP back in 2011.

I am doing fine but wanted to share :( Just needed to tell someone about it that understood.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw I'm sorry army. Hope you get well soon. I'm not sure if I've had one or not before. Hope it passes quick. :(


----------



## armywife11

I am feeling better now. It all happened over the weekend but I wanted to wait till I talk to my doctor before saying anything on here. I started spotting with a light flow off and on the day I posted not pregnant on here. The next day I had nothing but solid bad cramps. Monday is when I started having the heavy bleeding and passed clots. My doctor was off due to it being a holiday and I didn't want to sit in the ER for something that would have only gotten me a blood test to tell me what I already knew and didn't change anything. 


He called me this morning and said it was to late to confirm it with a blood test but all my symptoms he felt confident in calling it a chemical pregnancy. Since this was my second known one he said I could come in and we could talk about things but I am not going to worry about it. I had one in 2011 then went on to have a successful pregnancy. This one happened when my cycles were not solid and if I did ovulate twice this cycle like I think I did, I may of had a hormone imbalance which he agreed. 

Since I don't know 100% that it was actually a CP it's hard to be sad. I know in my gut that my body was trying to so I emotionally I feel like I have the right to be sad but without having a proof via a test it feels wrong and weird to say it was one. I regret not testing now.. at least then I would of had a solid answer. 

--------------------

I am really dieing to know whats up with Rosa!!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> I totally dont feel ready lol. Im terrified! Oh is happy tho cos he wants them 2 be close in age. I do think that it might work out better if i want a 3rd, we can wait a good 5 yrs until they are both in school and fit in another before 35 lol.
> But for now im just getting used to the idea of this 2nd! Im still feeling pretty poorly and sleeping is awful.. Getting crazy dreams every night which i had woth georgia too. Iv had to confess to my work colleagues - one just guessed and i knew she knew so i confessed.. The she told me someone else was 'onto' me as had been saying i looked rounder! And asking everyone opinions on what thwy thought haha.. So i think everyone was looking trying to figure it out.. Im not surprised i feel like im definitely showing already :dohh: soo paranoid about twins arrhhh
> hope rosa gets back to u wilsey x

Most people show sooner with their second + kids so don't worry to much about that. My girlfriend is on here third and she looked pregnant right away she freaked out to but she looks great and is due in three weeks. I hope your sleeping and feeling better.


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry to hear that army! Thinking of you x


----------



## josephine3

Sorry to hear that army. It is hard when u dont kno for sure. I think iv had a couple too but i guess we'll never kno. I guess every month ur trying theres *something* going on in there!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, I haven't posted on here for forever so I hope you don't mind me coming back! I lost the subscription to the thread. 

Anyway congrats to those pregnant again! I got a bfp a week ago today so expecting number 2 in July, I think edd will be about 2 days after my dd bday!! Bit close for comfort! 

Hope everyone else is well. Sorry to hear about your cp army. Xx


----------



## jmandrews

Aw yay! Welcome back and congrats!!! Our girls were almost born on the same day :) everlee was July 20th at 13:02... DH and I are TTC #2 :) just waiting to test now. One more week. FX'd for a BFP!


----------



## Wilsey

Hiya Mrs W! Congratulations :)

I've already had my second one (such madness!). Hope you're not suffering from morning sickness or anything! !


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jm they are just 24 hours apart then! How funny, Freya was 21 July at 13.24. She had to be dragged out though, 16 days late!! Good luck ttc #2! Hope you get your bfp soon.

I've read back page and pages and just seen the photo of Emily Wilsey, congratulations she is gorgeous! How are you getting on with 2? I'm hoping for a vbac this time too. 

Also seen Rosa is pregnant with twin girls and read her story on here so hoping all is ok. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps, luckily no morning sickness yet. But of course worrying because I've no symptoms! Can't win! X


----------



## Wilsey

Mrs W 11 said:


> Jm they are just 24 hours apart then! How funny, Freya was 21 July at 13.24. She had to be dragged out though, 16 days late!! Good luck ttc #2! Hope you get your bfp soon.
> 
> I've read back page and pages and just seen the photo of Emily Wilsey, congratulations she is gorgeous! How are you getting on with 2? I'm hoping for a vbac this time too.
> 
> Also seen Rosa is pregnant with twin girls and read her story on here so hoping all is ok.
> 
> Xx

Thanks hun :) forgot to post pics of the shoot we did when she was less than a day old (attached).

Let me know if you have any VBAC questions? :)
 



Attached Files:







Em.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks wilsey, I'm sure I will have loads as I get closer!! X

Oh she's beautiful! Lovely photo xx


----------



## josephine3

Hey Mrs W great to hear from u again! Were u trying for number 2? X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Jo! Congrats on your pregnancy! Yes we were trying but October was our first cycle trying so got very lucky! How are you feeling so far? Today was my first day of feeling sick all day :sick:


----------



## jmandrews

Wow that's awesome it happened so quickly for you! When is your EDD? 
AF is due on Wednesday. So far I've POAS twice and both were BFNs :( not giving up hope yet. This is our first cycle trying.


----------



## armywife11

Aww W Congrats!!


----------



## josephine3

I found out in October too Mrs W! I bet our due dates arent far apart - im due on 14th July according to my dates and 16th according to midwife x And yeah Iv had bad morning sickness so far :(


----------



## jmandrews

AF showed a day early. :) so glad she showed early and not late. Onto cycle #2.


----------



## Wilsey

Good luck this round jm x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Boo to af! Some girls on another thread all give themselves an af treat when she arrives like a present or a nice pamper night with bubble bath and glass of wine! Good luck on cycle 2 jm, hope you get your bfp soon! 

I think my edd will be 23 July, which is crazy as Freya's birthday is 21 July! She was due 5 July tho so very late. .

Did you mean June Jo? I'm only 6 weeks so a bit behind you. Is your scan soon?


----------



## Wilsey

Mrs W 11 said:


> Boo to af! Some girls on another thread all give themselves an af treat when she arrives like a present or a nice pamper night with bubble bath and glass of wine! Good luck on cycle 2 jm, hope you get your bfp soon!
> 
> I think my edd will be 23 July, which is crazy as Freya's birthday is 21 July! She was due 5 July tho so very late. .
> 
> Did you mean June Jo? I'm only 6 weeks so a bit behind you. Is your scan soon?

Her ticker says EDD is 14 June - pregnancy brain eh Jo? ;) x


----------



## Wilsey

Omigosh, just realised when you two have your babies I'll have a 2 year old and a 7 month old....what?!?!?!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you!!! I'm excited to try this month :) it will happen soon. Im thankful I have a regular cycle now. So different from when we were trying for everlee. 
Aw yay another July baby! Wow she was super late! Maybe this one will be early :) 

If I had gotten pregnant this cycle I would have been due aug 6. I'm kind of glad that I'm not because my family has a ton of July bdays. Now if I get preg this cycle I'll be due around sept 2nd. Will be nice to spread bdays out.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think September would be a lovely month to have a baby jm! I started ttc in October, hoping for a due date of July, aug or sept ideally! X


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks! :) I'm glad it didn't take you long. I would love a sept or oct baby. So hope dec or jan is my lucky month!


----------



## armywife11

Sorry JM :dust: for next cycle

Fingers crossed and dust for me I am having all the ovulation symptoms so I expect it really soon. Hubby got home just in time too, thought we would miss this cycle completely!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yay, good luck army! X


----------



## Wilsey

So exciting that everyone is either pregnant or trying!!! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you!!! You too! Eek get busy! ;)


----------



## armywife11

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate the holiday! Hubby is smoking our turkey as we speak and little one has been helping me cook. She is also taste testing everything!


----------



## wantanerd

i'm just waiting for the referral to come in the mail to make an appointment. Hopefully I won't have to go through all the testing again since we have a son. Hoping to get one or two cycles out before we leave the military and have to pay for everything on our own. I wish I would have been able to get pregnant without fertility but the past year has been way too stressful with hubby's military status.


----------



## mysteriouseye

Hi Guys, I had my little baby in September 2012 :) I have just got pregnant again and wouldnt mind seeing if anyone else in 2012 has gotten pregnant again xx


----------



## josephine3

We sure are :haha:
nice to see u here!

Duh yes i did mean June did i type July? Duh! My scan is this tuesday the 3rd im so nervous about it. Im still feeling awful, sick, tired, heaches.. Its no fun. :( how is everyone else? Hope ur all well xx im so tired recently i cant even stay up for 10 mins of bnb after lo is in bed!


----------



## jmandrews

mysteriouseye said:


> Hi Guys, I had my little baby in September 2012 :) I have just got pregnant again and wouldnt mind seeing if anyone else in 2012 has gotten pregnant again xx

Congrats!!! There are a couple girls pregnant. Wilsey had a baby girl a little over a month ago. I am TTC #2 :) welcome
Back! I'm exited to see this thread get busy again.


----------



## josephine3

Well I had my scan and all is well and healthy bubba in there! Was so lovely to see the little heart beat I was holding my breath until I saw it! Weirdly the scan puts me at 13weeks 1 day (I need to update my ticker) which makes no sense as this means I would've concieved a few days before my period?! makes no sense. Im sure of the day we concieved too so Im quite confused.


----------



## Wilsey

They get the EDD from measurements right? Maybe he or she is just measuring a week ahead.


----------



## armywife11

So the UK uses the scans to date your pregnancy or do they use your last period and make adjustments as needed? The US uses your last period and makes adjustments. This caused me to be 41 weeks when she was born even though I was only 40+3. (Doesn't seem like much but I had to hear induction induction so much I wanted to puke, next time I am adjusting my period date so it will be within the stupid 28 day guideline).

How much of a difference is this for you?


----------



## Wilsey

Any inklings on the gender Jo?


----------



## mysteriouseye

Wisley how are you finding two?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Glad the scan went well Jo and baby is healthy! Maybe he/she is just measuring a few days small so far and will catch up x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps, my friend was put back a week at her scan and her baby was born a week early so you never know, you know best x


----------



## Wilsey

mysteriouseye said:


> Wisley how are you finding two?

I'll be honest, it is hard (well, for me!). It's wonderful though. I know that they'll be great friends when they get older, it's just hard at the moment when one is going through the terrible twos (they always do it early!) and the other is so dependent.

Feels like when one is happy the other is crying :dohh: 

Just getting a chance to get some dinner for myself and it's 8.40pm, and still, I'm desperately hoping Wills doesn't wake up crying (I think his 2 year molars are moving around) or that Emily will suddenly need feeding. Eeeep, wish me luck ;)


----------



## josephine3

Armywife - yeah i think u are saying the same thing? Here in the uk they give u a due date based on ur last period until u have ur scan, then they give u a new due date based on that. So i am measuring 5 days ahead of where i thought i was. Apparently there is a big size difference between a 12 week and 13 week baby - i did ask could it just be a big baby and she said no. She said they can be a day or 2 out bu not a week so i really dont kno! Unless i wrote down my cycle days wrong but i really dont think i did. :shrug:
im already thinking girl but i think it might be just cos we both want another girl! The scan looks just like georgias did tho so i do think girly!


----------



## armywife11

Well.... https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/jersey_22705/30e4fa57-13b3-4bdf-b67f-2e5aec30728d_zpse182b519.jpg

I started having period like cramps at 8dpo. My back started hurting as well. I knew it was early so it had to be implantation. I started having symptoms and had a couple waves of nausea yesterday. I am feeling really good and my symptoms are all the same as Laila but my lower back is straight up KILLING me. Exactly where I had the back labor pain so plan on talking to my doc about it.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow congrats army!!!! Fantastic news!! When will you be due? X


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeeeeep congrats army!!!!!!


----------



## mysteriouseye

congrats :) xx


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats Army!


----------



## armywife11

Mrs W 11 said:


> Wow congrats army!!!! Fantastic news!! When will you be due? X

Aug 20th based on ovulation (19th on LMP). I am still a little in shock We only tried one time this cycle and it took a bit of time with Laila so I figured it would be a bit this time too, especially since I am still breastfeeding.


----------



## josephine3

Congrats army! Seems its much much easier to concieve second time around! Cant believe everyone is falling pregnant again hehe :haha:


----------



## armywife11

Had my bloods drawn today and I will have to go back in a few hours to get my results. If I do see a doctor today it will be the OB that delivered my daughter. I am already suffering from morning sickness but I just read up on it and apparently nursing can cause me to get sick. I am going to have to talk to my doctor because I don't know how I feel about taking Zofran since it doesn't seem recommended for nursing mothers. With her pregnancy I only took it in the mornings and she only nurses at night now so that might be enough time to make me feel ok about it.


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats army!!!

Wilsey- know that it does get better. My cousins two are 13 months apart and at first she said it was very hard but now it's easier that they are on the same schedule. Hang in there... And I know what you mean about the terrible twos coming early. Lol everlee def has her moments.

I am due to O tomorrow :) had EWCM today hoping I'm in my way to a BFP :) AF is due Christmas Eve. So we will see! FX'd!


----------



## armywife11

:dust:


----------



## jmandrews

armywife11 said:


> Had my bloods drawn today and I will have to go back in a few hours to get my results. If I do see a doctor today it will be the OB that delivered my daughter. I am already suffering from morning sickness but I just read up on it and apparently nursing can cause me to get sick. I am going to have to talk to my doctor because I don't know how I feel about taking Zofran since it doesn't seem recommended for nursing mothers. With her pregnancy I only took it in the mornings and she only nurses at night now so that might be enough time to make me feel ok about it.

Did you get your results yet? 
How many cycles did it end up taking to get pregnant this time?
Yay for August 20th :) if I get a BFP this cycle I will be due around sept 2nd. 

I feel good about this cycle. Last cycle DH went out of town for work so we didn't really have a good shot at it. This time we have. I feel hopeful.


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Did you get your results yet?
> How many cycles did it end up taking to get pregnant this time?
> Yay for August 20th :) if I get a BFP this cycle I will be due around sept 2nd.
> 
> I feel good about this cycle. Last cycle DH went out of town for work so we didn't really have a good shot at it. This time we have. I feel hopeful.

Yea sorry, I thought I was actually gonna meet with the OB today but I was wrong. All they give you here was a "certified notice" stating you are pregnant so you can give that to your employer or for hubby to give his commanding officer in case he needs to miss work. The nurse talked to me about the nursing and morning sickness and thats all I got. 

So we were technically NTNP but two cycles. It was pure luck. My cycles were still not solid so I had no clue what day I would ovulate for sure.


----------



## Wilsey

jmandrews said:


> Yay congrats army!!!
> 
> Wilsey- know that it does get better. My cousins two are 13 months apart and at first she said it was very hard but now it's easier that they are on the same schedule. Hang in there... And I know what you mean about the terrible twos coming early. Lol everlee def has her moments.
> 
> I am due to O tomorrow :) had EWCM today hoping I'm in my way to a BFP :) AF is due Christmas Eve. So we will see! FX'd!

Thanks love, I'm banking on that haha!! ;)

Best of luck this cycle and I hope you get two pink lines as an xmas gift x x


----------



## jmandrews

Army- oh ok when will your first scan be? Wow that's amazing! Congrats! Funny how much easier it had been the 2nd time for everyone. Hoping I'm as lucky as you this cycle. :) I've been pretty relaxed about it. We are just BDing and im basing O on my symptoms. I don't want to stress of OPKs or temping. So I'm avoiding that.

Thanks Wiksey!!! I will let you all know.


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Army- oh ok when will your first scan be? Wow that's amazing! Congrats! Funny how much easier it had been the 2nd time for everyone. Hoping I'm as lucky as you this cycle. :) I've been pretty relaxed about it. We are just BDing and im basing O on my symptoms. I don't want to stress of OPKs or temping. So I'm avoiding that.
> 
> Thanks Wiksey!!! I will let you all know.

I am not sure. They have a lot of pregnant people out here and a tiny OB department. I would venture to guess around 12 weeks. My first appointment is Jan 6. I didn't get to pick who I saw so I am afraid its a stupid orientation (Where they tell me how to have a healthy pregnancy and how the OB department works. Since I had Laila here is seems redundant to go through this all again). I am not sure if I will go with the midwife (who went AWOL on me last time) or the OB that delivered Laila. I really want to try for a drug free birth again and I just feel like a midwife is more promising but I don't know how much I trust her. 

GL today!!! :dust:


----------



## armywife11

Did you tell people sooner the second time around? I was looking and saw that we found out last time at 4 weeks, told family at 5 weeks, and the world at 10 weeks. This time around I found out at 3 week but we aren't telling family till 6 weeks and probably telling the world at 7 weeks.. once I have my first appointment. I am actually enjoying the secret this time around.


----------



## Wilsey

Think we told family at 6 weeks and waited till 12 weeks for everyone else.

I know someone who put it on FB at 5 weeks only to miscarry 2 weeks later :(


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Think we told family at 6 weeks and waited till 12 weeks for everyone else.
> 
> I know someone who put it on FB at 5 weeks only to miscarry 2 weeks later :(

That's awful :cry:

My facebook is only friends and family so they would know no matter what happened.


----------



## Wilsey

A recent picture of Em and one of both kids :)
 



Attached Files:







2013-12-14 19.27.21.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6









2013-12-13 06.59.05.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## armywife11

So precious!


----------



## jmandrews

Aw she has grown so much! So sweet and beautiful!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Awww they are gorgeous wilsey! 

Last time we told parents at 9 weeks and everyone else after the 12 week scan, I never did a fb announcement though. This time we plan to tell parents at christmas so 10 weeks and again anyone else after the 12 weeks scan. X


----------



## josephine3

We told much sooner last time around, this time i wanted to wait till after the scan as it was unexpected and i had to get my head around it! Are u ladies all really ready for this again?! I feel like im sooo not lol. I think its cos of the bleeding afterwards was so traumatic for me its playing on my mind. Wilsey i think i have asked this before, but were u trying for the 2nd or was she a suprise? Also, whats pneumothorax mentioned in ur sig?
Iv had an awful week, terriblr cold with sickness.. Making me have reflux hardly kept anything down. :( how is everyone else?


----------



## Mrs W 11

We were trying to conceive but yeh I have days when I'm really scared about having a new baby! The thing is ill be 34 a month after this baby is born and I think I'll probably only have 2 but I wanted to leave myself the option of having a 3rd if I decide to in a few years so I had to get on with it! It will be hard but we will cope and our Los will love having a sibling close in age xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps, I had a huge bleed too after Freya's c section and was in intensive care for a night without her. Have you spoken to a consultant or anything since? They reassured me that they will have aggressive drugs in hand which will stop the bleed sooner now they know what kind of tricks I'm likely to pull, just in case it happens again. Make sure you chat it all through with them, hopefully it will help. Xx


----------



## Wilsey

josephine3 said:


> We told much sooner last time around, this time i wanted to wait till after the scan as it was unexpected and i had to get my head around it! Are u ladies all really ready for this again?! I feel like im sooo not lol. I think its cos of the bleeding afterwards was so traumatic for me its playing on my mind. Wilsey i think i have asked this before, but were u trying for the 2nd or was she a suprise? Also, whats pneumothorax mentioned in ur sig?
> Iv had an awful week, terriblr cold with sickness.. Making me have reflux hardly kept anything down. :( how is everyone else?

We were NTNP. Thought it would take a while because I had no idea when I ovulated and DH is a shift worker. We just wanted to let it happen when it happened...but it happened the first month!!! That was a surprise.

A pneumothorax is _'an abnormal collection of air or gas in the pleural space that separates the lung from the chest wall and which may interfere with normal breathing'_ - so it can clear up on it's own in a newborn or the air may have to get drained. He had a few xrays to check his progress but luckily cleared up itself! Bit traumatic having your baby go into NICU though.


----------



## armywife11

I am having wave on nausea but still tolerable. I am afraid of next week.. I started my morning sickness with Laila at 6 weeks so worried that what will happen this time. Other than that, just tired. 

I am ready but some days I hold Laila and I can't imagine another little one taking my attention away from her. I know thats a normal feeling though.


----------



## josephine3

Yeah i have a consultant appointment in jan to talk it thru. I beieve the bleeding was just from my tear but im not sure. I think i will be offered a c-section but probly wont go for it. Silly question but are all consultant docs male in the uk? Does it mean i will have one at the birth too now im classed as high risk?


----------



## Mrs W 11

No my consultant was a lady. I know I will be consultant led this time and will have to go to labour ward (not midwife unit). Didn't they mention at your booking in? If you are classed as high risk I think you'll at least see a consultant this time, after 20 weeks. X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh I misread your question! No you won't have one at your birth I doubt unless there are complications. But I imagine you'll be on labour ward where a consultant will be on duty so if you have any issues the consultant will come straight away. X


----------



## josephine3

Oh good I hope i see a lady! No-one mentioned anything at the booking in other than I would see a doctor to talk through my options for the birth. Yes I will be on labour ward and not a midwife led unit this time. Im worried already! I just noticed on the front of my notes under lead professional it says 'con' instead of 'mw'


----------



## jmandrews

I will have a man OB when I have my next one. Since we moved I went with him since he was so highly recommended :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Try not to worry Jo, when you see the consultant hopefully they will put your mind at ease. I think consultant led just means any important decisions will be made by the consultant, they would be involved if any complications arise. Basically someone more senior medically will oversee your pregnancy and possibly birth if needed. Xxx


----------



## Wilsey

In case I don't get here on the day - early Merry Christmas everyone!!! Hope it's really special and lots of love to you and your families x x

:xmas12:


----------



## armywife11

Merry Christmas to you too! And Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to everyone as well!


----------



## armywife11

Well we surprised my family. We bought Laila a shirt that says I'm going to be a big sister. They were all excited. However Hubby's family is being difficult and we cannot get them to get on the computer so we may be sending them a text message of her shirt... but everyone will know today.

Update: All of our family know now and most are very happy and excited for us. A couple think we should have waited longer but that's their opinion and we are happy.


----------



## jmandrews

I'm late but Merry Christmas!!! So exciting army!!!! Hope everyone made wonderful memories with your little ones.

Sorry I haven't been on here. I have been super busy. When AF didn't show on Christmas Eve I was so excited so on Christmas I tested and it was a BFN :( 
Sadly AF showed 3 days late. I'm pretty bummed. I hope cycle 3 is it for me.


----------



## Wilsey

Army - So glad they're all happy and excited :) and cute way to tell them!
Those few that think you should have waited would be horrified at my 17.5 month age gap!!! ;)

Sorry jm :( I have everything crossed that this cycle is it! Third times a charm and all that ;)


----------



## armywife11

I am sorry JM. :( Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you!!!! I'm feeling good about this cycle :)


----------



## wantanerd

I wish I was lucky enough to have a normal cycle. I just completed all the forms for another round of fertility. I have 1-2 months of free coverage before hubby leaves the air force so why not try when it is free. But super scared of new doctor and hope they will be understanding and sympathetic. please wish me lots of baby dust for a quick conception! 

Good luck JM! Congrats to everyone who is expecting again!


----------



## Wilsey

Best of luck wantanerd! :)


----------



## jmandrews

wantanerd said:


> I wish I was lucky enough to have a normal cycle. I just completed all the forms for another round of fertility. I have 1-2 months of free coverage before hubby leaves the air force so why not try when it is free. But super scared of new doctor and hope they will be understanding and sympathetic. please wish me lots of baby dust for a quick conception!
> 
> Good luck JM! Congrats to everyone who is expecting again!

Perfect time to take advantage of those two months :) good luck!!!


----------



## armywife11

Good luck want!! :dust:


----------



## armywife11

I have my first appointment Monday and my morning sickness (which mainly shows up around 430 in the afternoon) has kicked in this week. Bleh! Not as bad this time around but still not fun.

Hope everyone is having a good new year, and is feeling great!!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay can't wait to hear about ur appt. hope your morning sickness stays away or doesn't last long.
I didn't really have it with everlee so I hope I don't the next time either.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Wilsey

Happy New Year!!!! x x


----------



## josephine3

A late Merry Christmas to you all! Didnt have any time to get on over the Xmas break. I have my consultant appointment tomorrow so hoping that goes well and he doesnt try and talk me into a section! Im also hoping I wont have to have an internal examination does any one know?


----------



## Wilsey

Wouldn't know Jo, sorry! We don't have internal's here unless being given a sweep, or once you're in labour. 

Best of luck hun x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy new year ladies!! 

I wouldn't have thought so Jo, they haven't got any reason to do an internal have they? And again I'd think unlikely to try to talk you into a section unless they believe its necessary. With me they've offered me elective section if I want (I don't) as I had one last time but the choice is very much mine and they've said they are very happy either way. I would have though its just a meeting to talk through last time and look at your birth notes and then discuss what will happen this time. Risks, where you will give birth, plans in place just in case the same happened again etc. hopefully it's a positive meeting for you. Let us know how it goes. Xx

My scan is a week on Monday, I can't wait, so keen to know everything is ok in there now! 

Hope you start feeling better soon army, those first weeks are so tough. I felt sick in the afternoons and evenings as well. Thankfully I'm feeling a lot better now. Rest as much as you can and you will get through it xx


----------



## wantanerd

There is good news on the fertility doc front. Aside from blood work tomorrow, I am a go for starting fertility this cycle. I have the prescriptions ready to take in and get started hopefully on monday. I hope we get lucky and the first cycle we get pregnant! 

Hope all the pregnant ladies are doing well!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay that's exciting!!! Good luck!!! Hope January is a lucky month for both of us :)


----------



## Wilsey

jm and wantanerd - I have everything crossed for you two!!

Mrs W - so exciting about your scan!

It feels weird that I've already had my second and you're all pregnant or trying. Feels like a lifetime ago that I was worrying about TWW's ;)


----------



## Wilsey

Oh and question - how much are your kids talking? Lots of words?


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks Wilsey! :) haha I bet! It feels like forever since TTC Everlee. Haha!

Everlee talks a lot. Most it's gibberish in her own language but she does know a ton of words. She combines words now like thank you, I know... She says commands like Go and No (her favorite word right now as she shakes her finger at me) :dohh: she makes most animal sounds.
She can say Hi, bye, dog, bear, duck, mommy, dada, baby, purple, yellow, book, eye, ear, stinky, shoe... These are just a few but she mainly likes to mock things I say even though she doesn't know what it means. Something new every day. She's a funny little girl. She's always dressing up and carrying things around. I'll post a pic of her.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jmandrews

Here is a comparison picture of Everlee from last year to this year at this time. :) crazy how much she has changed!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jmandrews

One more :) at DH's championship hockey game.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jmandrews

Ok last one I promise! I just love this picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wantanerd

doyles fave words are this and that. he says those all the time. He can say yes, no, please and thank you when he wants and has a list of words he has parroted back to us but has never said again or he says rarely.


----------



## Wilsey

Jm ' she's gorgeous. They're looking so grown up now eh? Wow, she's talking way more than Will. He could definitely not say something hard like purple!

Wantanerd - sounds like he's doing well. Same here with the one off words. He says 'hiya' but twice said 'hello' and haven't heard it again. Wills has about 20 words he uses regularly, I'm waiting for that language explosion ;)

Here are some recent pics of my kids :)
(Two pics of him with his sunnies cos he only just started wearing them and he looks hilarious)
 



Attached Files:







2014-01-05 06.09.53.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2









2014-01-05 06.06.48.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









2014-01-05 06.06.08.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









2014-01-05 06.05.07.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









2014-01-05 06.20.05.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww wilsey & jm all of your Los are gorgeous!! Lovely pics, thanks for sharing. I've attached one of Freya! 

She's doing really well with her talking up has concentrated on that from early on. She's 17 months and only just walking so she's been much busier on speech than movement. She says a lot of words including hello mummy, bye bye daddy, yes, no, out, down, tree, lights, wow wee, nappy, fairy, butterfly, horse, peekaboo, book etc. 

It goes so quick doesn't it. I can't believe She's here let alone nearly 18 months and another on the way!! Scary xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wilsey

She's beautiful Mrs W. She looks really tall - model alert ;)


----------



## wantanerd

Here's a few of Doyle


----------



## Wilsey

Ah geez, Doyle is mega cute!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Little blondie! Doyle is gorgeous!! 

Thanks wilsey, she's def tall, 98th percentile for weight & height!


----------



## armywife11

Fingers crossed for January BFPs!!

Laila talks in gibberish non stop but she knows actual words and some meanings plus she knows signs. I really don't what all she knows and can say because she's notorious for saying or signing one time then not doing it again for days lol. She really likes daddy, got you, doggy stop, and ok. Her current favorite sign is fish. 

Here is the announcement I am putting on facebook wed. as well as some Laila photos:


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey I can't believe how much they have grown already! Adorable! I love the shades Will has on haha!

Mrs W Freya is so cute! She sounds a lot like Everlee. A lot more speech motivated. Everlee didn't walk until 15 months.

Wantanerd that blonde hair is to die for! You have a heartbreaker on your hands.

Armywife that is the cutest announcement! I love Laila's piggy tails! She's beautiful!

Wow I our once tiny babies have grown so much! No wonder we all want number 2 :) we miss when they were teeny tiny haha! 

I did a mini photo session of Everlee last night. It has been awhile since I've taken any pro pics of her.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jmandrews

It only lets me post one pic at a time when I'm on my phone.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs W 11

She's beautiful jm! She was born the day before Freya!! X


----------



## jmandrews

Mrs W 11 said:


> She's beautiful jm! She was born the day before Freya!! X

Thank you! Yes she was! They were almost birthday buddies :)


----------



## armywife11

Had my appointment and I am slightly annoyed. My dad has diabetes*, he had it when I was pregnant last time, and because of that they labled me as possible high risk. So they are going to make me take a bunch more test and I have to see an OB. I am not happy about this at all, especially since last time it was no problem at all. I really hate the OB out here because I swear they make problems out of nothing! I had hypertension last pregnancy and the Airforce hospital just watched it but were never worried. I get here and they tell me to stop running and go on bed rest! I am going to have the oB who delivered my daughter so I am hopeful I will still have a good experience but I am already on the "pregnancy is a health issue" train and I am not happy!



*(just developed it later in life, not diet related. they are actually pretty sure its due to a medication as they have found people taking this drug have had no history or warning signs of it but after taking it they develop it. but they havent done much to prove this)


----------



## wantanerd

Military hospitals like to cover their ass. I was diagnosed as pre eclampsic because my blood pressure would spike when I was at the Doctors office even though they have documentation it did this preg pregnancy. I had to go to monitoring and get induced. Yet I passed the blood pressure every monitoring session within the first 5 minutes. They don't want litigation so they make you go through everything. you have a choice of talking to the patient advocate and switching OB's if you don't like the first one.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Just to let you all know I had an emergence scan this morning and it turns out baby grew wings about 7 weeks and they found no heartbeat :-( ill have an appointment tomorrow to discuss the miscarriage happening. X


----------



## mysteriouseye

Mrs W 11 said:


> Just to let you all know I had an emergence scan this morning and it turns out baby grew wings about 7 weeks and they found no heartbeat :-( ill have an appointment tomorrow to discuss the miscarriage happening. X

 I am very very sorry to hear this :( thats really unfair you were getting quite near to the end :( I hope to see you back in the pregnancy part again im sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Wilsey

Mrs W - I am so so sorry to hear that :( my thoughts are with you x x


----------



## wantanerd

My hearts goes out to you Mrs W... So sorry to hear that!


----------



## armywife11

I am so sorry to hear that :( Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## jmandrews

I am so sorry mrs. W :( keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## armywife11

I tested positive for Group B Strep. :( Going on antibiotics now


----------



## josephine3

Oh no sorry Mrs W :hugs: sad news :( 

sorry not updated much recently iv been busy! The consultant said i shud be ok to have a natural birth so thats good! X


----------



## josephine3

Oh just read back - btw georgia is a talker too she says a LOT of words! Mama, dada, biscuit, flower, brick, red, blue, one, two, three, car and bear are faves, dog, cat, rab is rabbit, rat, bird, 'ouse' is house , bath, cow, 'un' and 'ock' for sun and sock lol. Oh tree over xmas too the list goes on! She tries to say almost everything i do!


----------



## jmandrews

Aw wow she is very smart!!!

Army they already tested u for that? My cousin had it and had a natural birth.


----------



## armywife11

It was in my kidney's apparently. I haven't even talked to an OB yet I just got a phone call from the ob nurse. But I haven't had much time to think about it. We all just shared the stomach bug and I am still recovering from that nastiness. :(


----------



## jmandrews

Aw ok :( that's no fun. Hope you are feeling better. I have had a nasty cold for a week and now it has been messing with my sinuses :( awful


----------



## armywife11

We are feeling better now but my morning sickness seems to have kicked into overdrive during all that and I am still friends with my toilet right now. Today was the best day so far but I also didn't take my antibiotic yet and I need to. It has side affects which includes upset stomach, nausea, and headaches. My husband said as soon as I went on it I started acting ill more so he thinks the pill is making me even more sick. I think he may be right but since the stomach bug started the same time I went on it who knows.


----------



## armywife11

Ultrasound went great. Baby looks perfect had a great heart beat. I am going on Zofran to help with my morning sickness... and using the "Placenta Theory" we are having another girl. Granted that is not 100% accurate but for now I am seeing pink lol.


----------



## Wilsey

Congratulations on a healthy baby! Nawwww two girls, exciting!!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay that is great to hear! What's the placenta theory again?


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhhh you're testing soon jm, eeeeeep :)


----------



## Wilsey

Anyone heard from rosa? Hope she's ok!


----------



## jmandrews

Tested this morning and got a super faint BFP!!!! Eek! So excited! I was surprised to see it! I put this shirt on Everlee to tell DH. :) he is thrilled!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wilsey

OMG!!!!!! So excited for you! Did you take a pic of the test?

Nawwwww very cute Everlee!!


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Yay that is great to hear! What's the placenta theory again?

Well first off a big CONGRATS!!! 

"In using this data, Dr. Ramzi Ismail concluded that at six weeks gestation, 97.2% of the male fetuses had a placenta or chorionic villi on the right side of the uterus. When it came to female fetuses, there were 97.5% of the chorionic villi or placenta on the left side of the uterus." (remember the abdomen u/s is a mirror image)


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you so much! I am so excited! I attached another pic of my test. 

That is so cool about the placenta! I'm curious to which side it is on this time. I'll have to look at E's. Which side is yours on?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jmandrews

Nvm I just saw that you said girl according to placenta theory :)


----------



## armywife11

My friends all checked there photos and they were all right but one. A few of them have one of each. Kinda interesting.


----------



## Wilsey

Mine were both anterior or I would check for you ;)


----------



## jmandrews

Hmm I'd have to look at Everlee's. Wilsey Wow that's crazy that both were anterior


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, must just be how I roll ;)

Eeeeeeep I'm so excited for you, can't believe you're pregnant! Yay, yay, yay!

Are you hoping for a particular gender?


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats JM! The placenta theory was correct for Doyle as well. 

Tonight I start the fertility drugs. Now to hope my hubby doesn't have to fly to VA for a job interview the day I O ;)


----------



## armywife11

wantanerd said:


> Congrats JM! The placenta theory was correct for Doyle as well.
> 
> Tonight I start the fertility drugs. Now to hope my hubby doesn't have to fly to VA for a job interview the day I O ;)

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Mine were both anterior or I would check for you ;)

Thats crazy! Laila's became partly anterior as my pregnancy progressed but her early ultrasound it was still to the side.


----------



## wantanerd

Doyle's was anterior but on the right side.


----------



## josephine3

Wow congrats jm! Another pregnancy where are all these babies coming from?! Im 20 weeks already can u believe it and just found out we are having... A BOY! I was sure it was another girl so its taking a bit of time to get my head around tbh. Im not sure whic side my placenta is on i didnt think to ask, she did worry me by saying she thought it might be covering the birth canal, and i had to go drink water and go back in, but thankfully it wasnt after all, phew! So i kno its low, and posterior i think she said.


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Wow congrats jm! Another pregnancy where are all these babies coming from?! Im 20 weeks already can u believe it and just found out we are having... A BOY! I was sure it was another girl so its taking a bit of time to get my head around tbh. Im not sure whic side my placenta is on i didnt think to ask, she did worry me by saying she thought it might be covering the birth canal, and i had to go drink water and go back in, but thankfully it wasnt after all, phew! So i kno its low, and posterior i think she said.

Aww a baby boy!! :hugs: I am glad to hear the placenta was high enough. I have a friend who dealt with the low lying placenta so I know how scary that can be.


----------



## Wilsey

Nawwww a boy! Congratulations!!


----------



## wantanerd

congrats on the boy!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you Jo!! I am so excited. Haha I know lots of babies coming :) 
Congrats on a boy!!! That is so exciting! I can't believe you are already half way! Wow time sure does fly. I would love to have a boy! So far wilsey and you have the opposite of your first babies :) maybe we have a lucky thread.


----------



## Wilsey

Are you finding out what you're having jm? Can't wait to hear in 8 short weeks ;)


----------



## josephine3

Everyone thinks its good to have one of each but I wanted another girl lol. ah well, we both wanted a boy first time and got a girl, this time both wanted a girl and got a boy haha.. im just worried I know what little terrors boys can be! Oh and is the baby boys weeing into the air thing when you change them really true?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations on your bfp jm - lovely news, I am pleased for you xx

Jo - congrats on having a little boy! I understand how you feel as I have loved having a girl so much I'd love another girl next time but I am sure your little boy will be adorable. A friends have boys and they are real mummies boys!! Cute.

I am jumping straight back in to TTC this cycle! Hoping for a miracle and this thread has been lucky so far! I am waiting ovulate so fingers crossed I dont have too long to wait. xx


----------



## josephine3

Aww good to see you again Mrs W! Hoping you catch just as quickly again I'm sure you will there seems to be something in the air! how are you feeling? xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks :hugs: I am ok. Slowly having more good days than bad! Had a close friend announce her pregnancy last week when I wasnt expecting it so that stung. But I am ok, focusing on trying again. x


----------



## Wilsey

And I wanted two boys!!

Jo - muslin cloth over their bits while you're changing them. Never once had Wills pee on me!

Mrs W - best of luck this cycle. It can be hard when friends announces pregnancies when you're just TTC, so I can't imagine the sting after a mc. You're doing really well x


----------



## armywife11

Good luck Mrs. W!!!


Last time we both thought we were having a boy but didn't care either way. This time I kinda want another girl and hubby wants a boy so we will see what happens. We will be happy either way I just want a healthy baby!


----------



## jmandrews

Yes we will be finding out. Probably won't know until May! Seems like forever away! 
I go to the dr next Thursday. This is a new OB since we moved a few months ago. 

Jo- haha yes that does happen. I watches my friends son pee on his own face. It was pretty funny. :) we couldn't stop laughing. He will be such a Mommy's boy. You will love it.

Mrs W.- so excited to hear you are TTC again. Praying you get ur miracle very soon! I agree we so have a lucky group. 

Armywife- I agree al that matters is that you have a healthy baby :) when will you be finding out? Do you know?


----------



## jmandrews

Ps I created a pregnancy journal this time. Wish I had with everlee. :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh I like the due in October picture! I need to get pregnant this month so I can have a pumpkin!!!! X


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you!!! I made that. :) yes fingers crossed that you get a little pumpkin! Then you can come join the October 2014 babies group. :) I'm the host of it.


----------



## armywife11

I have no clue when we will find out, unlike the airforce hospital they don't schedule things out here. I assume near 20 weeks so I can have the tests done if desired.. so that would be March probably. We are going to find out this time around.


----------



## jmandrews

I can't wait to hear!


----------



## Wilsey

Me too!!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Did you, well done jm, it's really good. I'd absolutely love to join the October thread. Don't think I've ovulated yet though so we will have to see!! I'm trying to stay positive! X


----------



## armywife11

Just got some amazing news from a friend!! They have been trying for a baby the same time we started trying for Laila (so 2011) with no luck. She has seen a few doctors tried a few things with no luck. She went as saw a doctor for new treatment ideas and was preparing to start some new options when she found out they conceived all on their own!! I am so excited for them and thrilled. I had to share it with someone since I can't post anything on facebook yet. (used fertility help for 3 years with no luck)


----------



## josephine3

Armywife what makes u think ur team pink btw? 

How is everyone doing? I think im finally into the 'nice' part of pregnancy I feel quite well and am sleeping better despite having to get up to pee about 4 times a night and feeling like a whale already!


----------



## wantanerd

Looks like fertility treatment didn't work this month. Day 18 yesterday and no follicle was growing =(. Confirming on Tuesday but this month looks like I am out.


----------



## armywife11

Sorry to hear that Wantanerd :( 

Jo just going off the placenta theory. I don't know if I trust it though. lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry wantanerd :hugs: I hope next cycle works for you x


----------



## jmandrews

So sorry wantanerd :( keeping my fingers crossed for you. Best of luck next cycle.


Sorry I haven't popped in here I awhile. :) I'm hosting the October bumpkins group and it's been moving fast Hana hard for me to keep up with them.
Anyway I had my first dr appt last Thursday. Not much happened they just did a urine test to confirm pregnancy and drew blood. They charted my history and informed me on what to expect over the next 9 months. This is a different dr since I moved. My next appt and ultrasound is scheduled for March 11th :) I can't wait to see my little bean. I wish I could just hear the heart beat. I would feel so much better. 
So far I've been feeling pretty good just tired. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## armywife11

Hope everyone is doing well.

I am officially in the second trimester and I get to hear the heartbeat again Friday. I swear I have felt little one move in there and I know I felt Laila at 14 weeks.. but I am still nervous as heck. Someone said something awful to me and it has just been eating away at my "what ifs" and until I hear it I won't be happy i guess. :(


----------



## josephine3

So i had a quick trip to the hospital the other day. I keep getting on-off crampy period pains and its been worrying me. I rang the midwife expecting her to say its all normal but nope, she said come in to get checked out. So i did and they couldnt find much wron, possibly a urine infection but still awaiting the results on that. They checked my cervix, which i wasnt expecting but she said it was closed, but very soft. Which she said is ok as long as it doesnt change. She then went on to tell me they dont treat for pre-term labour until 24 weeks anyway! So i wonder why i went in at all to be honest! :( im not overly reassured and didnt get any advice. I do feel a little better now but its still worrying!
How is everyone else?


----------



## Wilsey

army - congrats on second tri!

jo - sorry to hear about the cramping and I hope it doesn't stick around. Not round ligament pain?

jm - March 11 will be here before you know it!

Nothing new from me. Em turned 4 months yesterday. It's racing by :(


----------



## jmandrews

Jo- I'm glad you went in to be checked. I'm glad everything is ok. Sounds like a urine infection. Hope u feel better soon. 

Armywife-yay for the 2nd Tri!!! What did they say to you?

Wilsey- wow I can't believe Em is 4 months already! Post a pic of your little ones when you can :)

As for me I am feeling pretty good for the most part. I have been nauseas off and on but not getting sick yet. I didn't with DD so hoping I don't this time. I have been very tired and my abdomen is very sore like I have been doing sit ups. I'm surprised by how early I have noticed things this time around. Especially this early. I have lost 6 months over the last 6 weeks. I weight less than I did before DD! I think it's because of chasing her around so much. Lol I started a journal this time and last week I took a "non-bump" pic at 6 weeks then today I took a "bump" pic... I popped out! It's crazy! Pics are below.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## armywife11

Jo- I was thinking round ligament pain as well. I had period like cramps my whole pregnancy with Laila and she arrived past her due date so try not to worry. Hopefully just the stretching. 

Wis- Ugh time slow down!!!

JM- Yea I showed much faster and noticed things much sooner. I guess you just know what everything is. I don't want to post what she said exactly but basically it was just how the second tri doesn't mean you can stop worrying, but in more graphic and this horrible thing happened to me phrasing.


----------



## jmandrews

Oh no I can't believe she would say something to you like that :( I'm sorry try to let that go and enjoy the 2nd Tri. It's out of our hands what happens so just have faith that baby is healthy. Sorry that was said to you.


----------



## wantanerd

I am not out yet! I got triggered today! Our Anniversary is this weekend so here's hoping! 
This will be the last trip to the FS, hubby and I are moving to VA for a year next month. So if I don't catch the egg, the next time I can think about getting into the doctor is in July up in Viginia. Thankfully we will be in Dulles so there are FS's all over the place. So here's hoping! 

I hope everyone is having a good valentines day!


----------



## armywife11

GOOD LUCK WANTANERD!!!


Baby had a good heartbeat today and everything is measuring right on track. I feel much better now. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Good luck wantanerd!

That's great news army! :)


----------



## armywife11

Any updates?????

I go back in a few weeks and will schedule the 20 week ultrasound then... boy or girl we shall see.


----------



## jmandrews

Nothing much here. I have no symptoms. I hate not having symptoms. It makes me worry. 2 weeks until my ultrasound though! Yay! I can't wait!


----------



## wantanerd

I didn't ovulate according to BW but I am heavily spotting now. Last fertility treatment for awhile. Have to concentrate on moving for the time being. =(


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews - I didn't have many at first, then had morning sickness, and back to almost none. Totally different from my first one. I am glad I am feeling kicks a little now so thats comforting. 

wantanerd - Sorry to hear that :( hopefully you will have good luck after the move and everything.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck for your scan jm! Not long to wait. 

Wantanerd, sorry to hear that but exciting news about moving! What's your new house like? 

I'm having a really horribly frustrating time after my mc. On my 2nd cycle now and my opks always have lines, mid cycle bleeding and cramping but no temp increase so haven't oved. Keeping fingers crossed I will soon x


----------



## wantanerd

I wish I knew! We are moving to one of the most expensive areas in the country and all we can afford is a tiny apartment. DH is leaving on Sunday and starting work on Monday. I have to stay behind to move most of our stuff into storage. DH will be apartment hunting while I get to find someone to manage the house we bought here and rent it our. But it's only for a year and then we will move back to my home town.

I am not looking forward to moving. We are entirely too close to his family that we have had problems with for the last 5 years. They know nothing of our impending move or job change and its totally stressing me out. 

Af is at full force. I woke up with horrible cramps and I have so much to do but I can't move!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you :) time is flying. I just can't wait to see my sweet little bean.

Keeping you two in my prayers and sending lots of dust. Wantanerd good luck on your move. I know it is very stressful especially with your DH moving before you. I did the same thing 6 months ago. Best of luck!

Mrs W I hope you recover soon. Keeping you in my thoughts. Lots of dust! Fingers crossed you OV.


----------



## jmandrews

I started spotting brown so I went to the Dr. Today and found out that I lost the baby :( I'm devastated. My intuition has been telling me something was wrong for the last 2 weeks. I just had a feeling. Hoping I MC soon so I can move on and try again.


----------



## wantanerd

So Sorry to hear JM!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh jm, I'm so so sorry. :hugs: I understand how you feel as this is exactly what happened to me in January. Sadly it is all too common and I know how devastated you must be. I just had a feeling too, followed by brown spotting.

Look after yourself over the next few weeks, are you going to have a natural mc? I'm here if you want to talk at any time you can pm me. 

I got myself magazines, chocolate, wine and had. Week off work with warm baths and hot water bottles. It gets a little easier as time goes on. 

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you so much. :hugs:
Mrs W wish I could have been there for u more during that time. 
It's all so surreal right now. I am going to MC naturally. Hoping it happens soon so I can move on. DH and I want to start TTC again when we get the ok by my Dr. My heart feels so empty but DD definitely helps to put a smile in my face. She gave me lots of love and hugs when I got home from the Dr. I pray this doesn't happen to anyone else. I'm lucky to have so much love and support from family and friends. 

Was ur MC natural? How does it feel? I'm nervous. I hope my cycle goes back to normal. I know so many people due around when I was so this is going to be hard.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww I understand how anxious you must feel. I was given three options, natural (which they told me could take 2 weeks or so), tablets inserted in the cervix to incur mc or a d&c. After a nights thought and talking to my hubby, I choose the medically induced mc with the tablets. I didn't want to wait any longer as I wanted to move on and ttc again and I didn't want surgery. 

It wasn't as bad as I had read it could be, I had some bad cramping like mild contractions and a lot of bleeding that night and I passed the sac the next day. I would advise taking some time off if you work and having close family around to help. I just had warm baths, read magazines and ate nice food, and a few glasses of wine! My in laws came to help us out and were a god send. 

The mc support area on the forum here is good and I've met some great ladies there and the ttc after loss area too. 

Look after yourself Hun and keep smiling. It's so very sad and you will never forget (I have a silver charm on my pandora bracelet with a sparkly star in honour of my angel baby) but it will get easier. I hope your bfp doesn't take too long, they say you are more fertile after a mc so fingers crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## Wilsey

jm - I'm so so so sorry :( I'm thinking of you and your family! We're all here if you need us x x


----------



## josephine3

Oh so sorry jm :( 
i think u should definitely take Mrs W's advice and pamper yourself! :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you :)
I am meeting with my Dr. On Monday to discuss what we can do to speed things up. I'm having some pretty intense cramps. We leave for vacation in exactly 2 weeks so I don't want to be bleeding while in Punta Cana. I just want to be able to relax and enjoy our time there. It definitely came at the perfect time. We need to escape reality for a little bit. I'd love to add a charm to my pandora bracelet. That's a great idea.
I'm doing better emotionally. Just ready to start trying again when we can.


----------



## Wilsey

How is it all going jm? x


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey said:


> How is it all going jm? x

It was an awful day today. I had a follow up Dr. Appt that shouldn't have taken long except my Dr. Was running behind. I was there for almost 3 hours!!! I was not happy especially since I had DD with me. 
When I got home I was having tons of bleeding and cramps so I ate and took 4 ibuprofen. I put DD down for a nap and tried to relax. I started having contractions every 3 to 5 Min. They were extremely painful. I kept running to the bathroom. After almost 3 hours of that I finally passed a huge blood cloth or maybe the sac almost the size of my palm. It was huge! I felt so much better after that. In so thankful DD took a 3 hour nap today. It was so unbearable. I'm hoping this is the end of it now. I didn't realize how painful it was. :cry:


----------



## josephine3

Aww jm :hugs: i hope its soon over for u xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

JM :hugs: I was shocked that I had contractions too, they were so painful and just like very early labour. My sac was about the size of my palm too or a bit bigger so it sounds like that could have been it. I hope that bit of it is over now so that you can rest and move on to dealing with the emotional side. It doesn take a long time but it slowly gets easier.

I am still very up and down and mine happened in early January. I think I dealt with it at the time by thinking I would be pregnant straight away as I had heard you are more fertile after a mc and I have got pregnant quickly twice before so assume I am fertile anyway. Sadly my cycles are very messed up and this cycle I had spotting for 7 days after af which stopped. I then had 4 days of bleeding over ov. It stopped and then came back at 5dpo and carried on until full blown af arrived at only 9dpo. It had been heartbreaking. 

This cycle I am trying agnus castus and starflower oil and I have acupuncture booked all to try and regulate my hormones. I do have a drs appointment Friday and I will ask them for scan to check it isn&#8217;t retained tissue causing the spotting. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Wilsey

I'm so sorry jm and Mrs W, it sounds so awful :(

I hope now that you've passed it you can move forward. Thinking of you a lot x


----------



## jmandrews

Aw I hope you can get some answers soon. A part of me fears that my cycles will be messed up after this. Trying to not get my hopes but that we will conceive right away.
Today I passed the sac. Yesterday was just a very large blood clot but today this was definitely the sac. I'm glad there was no pain with it. It was peaceful and I'm glad we can move on now. I am sad because it made it all so real but at the same time i feel good knowing we can move on. Rip my little angel. We will never forget.


----------



## Mrs W 11

:hugs: I was going to say I knew when it was the sac as I could see. You'll never forget, I have a charm on my pandora bracelet for my angel <3


----------



## jmandrews

I think that is a very sweet that you have that to remember. I asked my DH for a charm to add to my bracelet. So hoping I will get that for Mother's Day.


----------



## armywife11

Jm I am so sorry!! :( I am keeping you in my thoughts. I hate that you had to go through that. 


Sorry I was away. My computer died a couple weeks ago, then we went to Disneyland, and I have been sick for over a week now. I have been to the doctor twice this week and took my daughter twice for similar or same thing. I am getting zero help from the doctors as they swear its just a cold and I need to wait it out. I have been having asthma attacks and not getting better. I am hoping I will get things sorted out Monday when I see a different doc or Tuesday when I see my ob for my next check up. I did get to hear the babys heartbeat Saturday when I was in the ER and I feel constant kicks so that comforting but I am sick of being sick.


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you armywife :) I'm doing much better today.
DD keeps me busy and smiling. Tonight I snuggled and rocked her to sleep. She makes everything so much better. I love those moments because they don't happen often anymore. 

I'm sorry you have been sick but sounds like you have been out having a good time. How was Disneyland? Hope you get well soon. Do you know what u are having yet?

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend!

Here's an updated pic of Miss Everlee :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Thank you armywife :) I'm doing much better today.
> DD keeps me busy and smiling. Tonight I snuggled and rocked her to sleep. She makes everything so much better. I love those moments because they don't happen often anymore.
> 
> I'm sorry you have been sick but sounds like you have been out having a good time. How was Disneyland? Hope you get well soon. Do you know what u are having yet?
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend!
> 
> Here's an updated pic of Miss Everlee :)


They do know how to cheer you up when you need it most! 

I went in today and finally was told by my daughters doctor it was RSV had I know that day one I would have prepared. I didn't have all the asthma meds I needed on hand. We are at the end though everyone is finally feeling better but still sick. 

I have been to Disney World a hand full of times but this was our first time at Disneyland. Laila loved it, she's a Mickey junkie! It was perfect too. Not to crowded and rather cool. I missed out of the coasters and what not but I can always go back later lol.

Know we will find out at the 20 week ultrasound so sometime between this week or the next two. A lot of people go to a near by town to do the 3d one by now but I don't see any reason to. I honestly would love it if hubby changed his mind and said lets not find out again. lol


----------



## armywife11

I am finally better!! Also find out next Friday if Laila is getting a sister or brother!


----------



## jmandrews

I'm so glad you are feeling better!
So excited to hear what you are having. When do u go next week? :)


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> I'm so glad you are feeling better!
> So excited to hear what you are having. When do u go next week? :)

Friday in the morning, hubby and Laila will get to be with me so we get to find out together. I am telling you all right away but not sure if we are going to do a gender announcement for family or just tell them. I still want to keep it a secret but i won't be allowed to according to hubby lol


----------



## josephine3

Hey ladies hope u are all doing well, glad ur feeling better army, whats RSV?

So i had my 28 week mw appt today, she thinks i may have increased fluid volume so i have to have a scan on friday to get the amount of water measured. If it is diagnoed as polyhydramnios it can indicate problems with baby or put u at risk of preterm labour or early rupture of membranes because of all the pressure. That can mean increased risk of cord prolapse too. Trying not to worry but its hard! It would explain why i feel so huge and uncomfortable already. Also been having swollen ankles and shortness of breath which is apparently a symptom. :(


----------



## armywife11

Jo keeping you in my thoughts. I have had family with that issue and things worked out they were just on bed rest a couple times. Hopefully it's not that bad. :hugs:

RSV is Respiratory syncytial virus. It is basically severe cold symptoms that in some people can become other things like bronchiolitis and pneumonia. I have asthma so I was an immediate risk for secondary problems. My doctor refused to listen to me when I said it was worse than a cold. We are no longer contagious but Laila and I are still snotty and I still have no voice. The dry air is not helping clear our sinuses plus our allergies are awful!


----------



## jmandrews

josephine3 said:


> Hey ladies hope u are all doing well, glad ur feeling better army, whats RSV?
> 
> So i had my 28 week mw appt today, she thinks i may have increased fluid volume so i have to have a scan on friday to get the amount of water measured. If it is diagnoed as polyhydramnios it can indicate problems with baby or put u at risk of preterm labour or early rupture of membranes because of all the pressure. That can mean increased risk of cord prolapse too. Trying not to worry but its hard! It would explain why i feel so huge and uncomfortable already. Also been having swollen ankles and shortness of breath which is apparently a symptom. :(

praying for good news and a healthy baby and mama :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear that Jo, I have a friend who has the same thing. Hoping all is well for you and baby xx


----------



## josephine3

Aww thanx ladies u make me feel better :) 
will let u know how the scan goes tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck will be thinking of you x


----------



## josephine3

Has your friend had any problems from it? Did they find any cause? X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Well her story is different as she knew from her 12 week scan that her baby likely has a chromosomal abnormality such as turners syndrome. She is 32 weeks now and trying to carry on to 38 weeks when they will induce but knows she is at risk of pre term labour as her eaters could break from the pressure. Not sure what what your bump is like but hers is seriously huge for her size. 

I'm sure it's different for everyone though, don't want to worry you as I'm sure your case is different. I think you can have extra fluids for millions of reasons. It's good you'll know tomorrow hopefully xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Waters not eaters!


----------



## josephine3

Lol. Why will they induce? Thought they didnt like to induce with polyhydramnios cos of the risk of the cord slipping down? I do feel bigger this time round and am a bit breathless at times. Def have swollen ankles too! Oh the joys of pregnncy ay! X


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm not sure to be honest, maybe because of concerns over the baby or maybe the depth of her waters. Good luck at your scan today, I hope all goes well x


----------



## Wilsey

Best of luck with your scan Jo x


----------



## josephine3

So i had my scan today and although the fluid level came back quite high it was still within the normal range so thats good :) im still grumpy and uncomfortable tho lol.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Brilliant news Jo! That must be a relief for you. Sorry you are uncomfortable, not too much longer to go and will all be so worth while x


----------



## armywife11

Great news Jo!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Phew! So glad to hear that love :)


----------



## josephine3

Thanx ladies! Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Oh but not glad that you're uncomfortable! That sucks :(


----------



## josephine3

Its annoying im so uncomfy already knowing i have about 11 weeks left! Im mentally soooo not ready for this baby still too! I still cant imagine having 2 kids lol.


----------



## Wilsey

You can get pictures like this with two kids ;) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







my babies.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4









my babies x 2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wantanerd

Awwww!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ladies I need some temping advice! I woke an hour early this morning and went for a wee. When I realised I couldn't get back to sleep I took my temp and it was 97.05, very low!! I took it again at 6am as normal even tho I hadn't slept and it was 97.45 which was more what I expected. Which should I use? I thought I oved yesterday and the low temp means I def didn't but the higher temp if followed by another rise tomorrow round suggest I did. So annoyed this happened today of all days!! X


----------



## armywife11

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ladies I need some temping advice! I woke an hour early this morning and went for a wee. When I realised I couldn't get back to sleep I took my temp and it was 97.05, very low!! I took it again at 6am as normal even tho I hadn't slept and it was 97.45 which was more what I expected. Which should I use? I thought I oved yesterday and the low temp means I def didn't but the higher temp if followed by another rise tomorrow round suggest I did. So annoyed this happened today of all days!! X

This is exactly why I stopped temping, to complicated. I would write both down in your notes but use the temp tomorrow to pick which one to keep. If you have the higher temp I would think it's safe to go with the second reading. 

I always scrapped that days temp when I woke to early. I did it for one cycle but hated it and went back to checking CM and opk.s. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

I know, it is stressful. I think you're right tho, ill use tomorrow's to decide which to use. Thanks Hun xx


----------



## josephine3

Aww cute wilsey! Only just saw it on my works computer. Sorry Mrs W I've never tried temping so not much advice on that one!
My arm is so achey just for something else to complain about had my whooping cough jab on monday and its still sore :(


----------



## armywife11

That vaccine sucks. I always feel discomfort from it for a few days. The chicken pox is far worse. All my friends complained about that one the most. I opted not to have it since I have had chicken pox.


----------



## armywife11

I hate OB's and I now remember why! 

I did not have the quad screen with laila i knew better the false positives and the only way to prove them being a amnio.. yea I declined my midwife said ok and that was that. Well OB this time and he pressured me and pressured me and I gave in... my downs test was negative but i learned I carried the cystic fibrosis gene.. and now i am a total wreck. i can't get off google and I am angry beyond belief that i let them convince me to have this test. they re ruining this pregnancy experience for me this time around and I hate it. now hubby has to be tested and then what i don't know. i won't have the amnio i won't risk a small chance of a miscarriage for it.


----------



## Wilsey

armywife11 said:


> I hate OB's and I now remember why!
> 
> I did not have the quad screen with laila i knew better the false positives and the only way to prove them being a amnio.. yea I declined my midwife said ok and that was that. Well OB this time and he pressured me and pressured me and I gave in... my downs test was negative but i learned I carried the cystic fibrosis gene.. and now i am a total wreck. i can't get off google and I am angry beyond belief that i let them convince me to have this test. they re ruining this pregnancy experience for me this time around and I hate it. now hubby has to be tested and then what i don't know. i won't have the amnio i won't risk a small chance of a miscarriage for it.

I'm really sorry hun :( I don't know much about it but if your husband doesn't carry the gene does that mean bubs won't get it? I think I remember both parents need it to pass it on?


----------



## armywife11

I am not sure.. I want to say that too. All my ob talked about was downs and tubal issues I didn't even realize the quad checked for CF until they called me. 

Also my ultrasound was bumped and they tried to schedule for two weeks from tomorrow and I asked for an off post referral. So my ultrasound in now next Saturday. The Army is just killing me today! LOL


----------



## armywife11

Ok so from what I understand yes if he doesn't have it we should be good.


----------



## armywife11

Placenta theory was wrong!

We are team blue!!!!! :)


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeeeep how exciting!!!!!! Congratulations :) Welcome to the one of each club!

Do you have news about the CF?


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Eeeeeep how exciting!!!!!! Congratulations :) Welcome to the one of each club!
> 
> Do you have news about the CF?

I was not expecting that at all! Its what I had always imagined but I also like the idea of another girl. 

Not yet on the CF. My husband also has to take the test and he hasn't been able to because he has been busy with work. So he is going to try and get it this week. I learned that one person in my family has it and I did not know this. But I am not freaking out as much as I was after doing a lot of research on it. My ultrasound was by a tech not my ob so I have to wait till my ob appointment (2 weeks) to find out results and such. My tech seemed normal the whole time and didn't say I needed to schedule an appointment when I got home which, so I am assuming things looked good.


----------



## jmandrews

Yay!!! Congrats on team :blue: so exciting one of each!


----------



## josephine3

Welcome to team blue army! Hope u can get some results on the cf soon!


----------



## armywife11

Thanks everyone! 

JM how are you doing?


----------



## jmandrews

Hi! I'm pretty good :) been super busy. DH went on vaca to the Dominican Republic. It was so beautiful and a lot of fun. Wish I could go back to the nice weather. 
Two of my best friends had their babies back to back on April 4 at 11:08am and April 5 at 2:59am. They are both boys named Treyson and Brooks. So adorable! I was at the hospital for Brooks. I'm going to visit Treyson on Tuesday since it's. 5 hour drive. Haha I can't believe they had them so close to each other. 
Makes me eager to get pregnan again. I've been kind of lost in my cycle but I think I'm OV now. So FX'd we get a BFP soon.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jm have we said this before..... Your dd was born the day before my dd! X


----------



## Wilsey

Mrs W and jm - maybe your next ones will be due around the same time again!!


----------



## jmandrews

Mrs W 11 said:


> Jm have we said this before..... Your dd was born the day before my dd! X

Yes I think so :) I love it!



Wilsey said:


> Mrs W and jm - maybe your next ones will be due around the same time again!!

That would be amazing! I really hope so!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I hope so too, lets do it jm!! You're ahead of me, I'm cd3 now, just haven't changed my ticker x


----------



## armywife11

I am glad your both doing good! I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for both of you!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks army, that means alot. And congrats on team blue! X


----------



## Wilsey

I'm finished having babies, so not you can have any remaining baby dust I have ;) x x


----------



## jmandrews

Mrs W 11 said:


> I hope so too, lets do it jm!! You're ahead of me, I'm cd3 now, just haven't changed my ticker x

I really hope we get out BFPs this time around! I'm still lost in my cycle so not sure what to think. I just assumed that i O'd. We will see. It's been 35 days since I started spotting and found out I lost the baby. Crazy how fast time is flying. Lots and lots of dust for both of us. :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Taking a relaxed approach in the early days is the best way. Lots of rest and look after yourself. I hope you did ov and your bfp won't be too long away xx


----------



## josephine3

Aww are u sure about that wilsey? U neva kno u might get broody in a few years when they're both at school!
Im feeling poorly tonight :( keep having braxton hicks which does often happen after a long day at work but not normally this strong. Also feeling weak and faint. Am starting to worry i wont make it full term with this baby. Im just ssooo big already and uncomfortable i feel like im 40 weeks already!


----------



## Wilsey

Very sure!!!

I can't believe you're 31 weeks already, its gone so fast!!!! Try and rest as much as you can x


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks Mrs. w!

Aw jo hope you feel better now. Kick your feet up and relax.


----------



## armywife11

Laila didn't nurse last night, she didn't wake up in the night wanting to nurse, and didn't ask to nurse when she woke up. I think we are nearing, or at the end of our nursing journey :( Kinda sad.


----------



## josephine3

Probably good timing on her part to be honest armywife! I kno its hard to let go but nursing 2 babies i dont fancy to be honest.
Im still feeling poop. I went to work today but almost didnt. Managed to get away with doing minimal physical work tho and just sat on the computer doing folders. Just having a brief rest before i pick up georgia. Sigh. Im so ready for this pregnancy to be over. Im kinda sad it wont just be me and georgia when matt is at work tho, we have such a strong bond i dont want anything to ruin that.


----------



## armywife11

Ya I know that.. but she was only nursing at bed time and it really didn't bother me to much. 

Oh thats not good Jo! I hope you feel better!!


----------



## jmandrews

Aw that's so bitter sweet. I wish I had nursed longer than I did. I was so torn when I quit but I was so stressed out. DH was able to bond too :) 

Aw oj hope u feel better soon. You will bond with this baby too. It's hard to imagine now. 

Anyone else's little one's drooling again? Everlee has all of her teeth except the "2 year molars". I'm not sure if this is them trying to cut or not. I've noticed her chewing on a finger or two here and there. What do u ladies think?


----------



## josephine3

Im so useless at keeping track of georgias teeth cos shes never had a problem teething, but saying that my mom noticed a couple of lil white dots either side of her mouth yesterday, and she has been doing some finger chewing recently. Which ones are the 2 yr molars? Are they like canines? If so i think its these ones shes gettting.


----------



## armywife11

Laila started getting her molars early like 16 months. I just noticed finger chewing. They aren't fully in yet last I looked. Maybe one is.


----------



## jmandrews

Well she already has her first set of 4 molars. I think the 2 year molars are coming in. I think they are between the back molar and the canine.


----------



## armywife11

I offered a nurse last night and she took two swigs and that was that.. the end of our nursing. I am sad but glad we made it this far considering all the trouble we started with. I also can't wait to tell everyone she quit on HER OWN, like I said she would.


----------



## Wilsey

I think Wills is getting his two year molars too! His cheeks are red a lot! I hope they come through without much trouble, supposedly, these are supposed to be easier than the first lot.


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey we are right there with ya too. Everlee has been showing signs of teething although is we nothing. She's drooling a lot! 

AFM: AF finally show yesterday after 45 days since my MC. I'm excited to finally start TTC :) yay!


----------



## armywife11

Sending you tons of baby dust and some water.. pregnancy is in the air over here! :dust:

Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Exciting jm! Lots of baby dust!

Oh and congratulations on your nursing journey army, you should be very proud :)


----------



## Wilsey

OMG I have a two year old!


----------



## jmandrews

Aw omg you do!! Happy Birthday to Wills!!! Can't believe he is 2 already!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy birthday Wills!! X


----------



## armywife11

Happy Birthday W~!


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks ladies! He had an awesome party the day before his birthday and then on his birthday he played with all his new toys (very spoilt!!) and hung out with his fam.

How's everyone else? Anyone due to test?


----------



## josephine3

Happy birthday wills! Time sure flies when u have kids! Was just thinking its been very quiet here recently! 
Are there still some pregnant team 2012ers lurking here i forget? 
Also did anyone ever find out what happened to rosa and her twins?
Anyhow i got my new double pushchair the other day woo! Its a britax b agile double, im really pleased with it other than he fact it doesant fit thru the front door :dohh: i did measure it but apparently did it wrong.. Im just hoping now it will fit on the bus! I measured that too but apparently i suck at t lol. At least its mega easy to fold but i dont fancy doing that on the bus especially when full of shopping...


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey- sounds like he had a wonderful day celebrating :) I think all of our LO's are spoiled haha

Jo- I agree super quiet around here. But yay you are 34 weeks!! That's exciting!

AFM- not pregnant yet but I did finally get AF on April 17. Pretty sure I O'd a couple of days ago so in the TWW now. DH and I didn't get to BD much because he was away from work. Luckily he can home the night before I O'd! FX'd! 
I am charting and so far this is what it looks like. I think my temp is super high because I've been sick the last 3 days.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs W 11

I wondered what happened with rosa too. Hopefully she is just way too busy being a mummy to 2 babies to get online! 

Still ttc here too. I got pregnant so easily before this is all new to me and I'm finding it very hard. X


----------



## josephine3

Aww Mrs W im sure it wont be long! At least u have one already to keep ur mind off it!
Am i the only pregnant lady lurking round here then? I thought there was another...


----------



## jmandrews

No I think it's just u now that we have had two losses but I may be missing someone.


----------



## Wilsey

I think armywife is pregnant from memory! She's further behind you though jo. I'm going to feel so bad if she was one of the losses :(


----------



## jmandrews

Yes she is! I did forget one :) army is 24 weeks 5 days today!


----------



## Wilsey

How're you feeling Jo? Ready?

Baby dust for the TTCers :)


----------



## armywife11

Yea I am almost 25 weeks now. I was away for a bit, went home to see family and friends. I am doing good just tired and dealing with a lot of Braxton Hicks, just like last time. Laila is getting bigger every day and it kills me. Why can't they stay little longer? lol I have my glucose test coming up soon so fingers crossed I pass. It's a one hour again.

Jo - Thats the same stroller I am looking at getting! I had a Baby Jogger City Mini for Laila and I loved it but I don't love the price tag. I started looking at other options for the double when I found that one! 

JM & W - Fingers crossed for you both!!!!!!


----------



## rosabelle

HIIIIIII!! 

Oh my goodness, I must have known you were talking about me. The last year has been so hectic and non stop I completely forgot about BnB! Shame on me! 

Life with (then) three under 14 months is challenging to say the least. The twins are almost 7 months old now! 

I probably won't go over and read all the threads but would love to catch up with you all on what's been happening. 

Here's a fairly recent pic of the girls xxx


----------



## josephine3

Oh rosa soooo pleased to hear from you! We've all been so worried! How many weeks were u when u delivered? Were they healthy? We were all praying u were just too busy to get on bnb!

Armywife i thought u were still pregnant too but like wilsey i was worried u may have had as loss and id forgot! Glad thats not the case!
The britax double is almost identical to the baby jogger city mini double just cheaper! Altho im not sure if its a little slimmer. Iv been trying to find a width on it everywhere but cant. - i saw online somewhere that it fits on a bus and i wanted to compare to mine which is 79cm wide. If u kno how wide it is pls let me kno! I will be so cross if mine doesnt fit ont the bus as i dont drive and rely on the bus for shopping trips..

Well im feeling exhausted! 35 weeks today! No bh but A LOT of pressure down below its very uncomfy to sit down. Fed up now lol.


----------



## armywife11

Rosa - so glad our doing good!! Your house sounds like a lot of fun right now lol :) I couldn't see the photo though. Not sure if thats just on my end or if it didn't upload. 

Jo - Its fine. I did disappear for a bit and sometimes I have o go back and read to remember what was up with everyone. I don't know about the stroller width. I am just getting a double so I can go for my walks and have both kids contained and for outings where I know I will need a place to hold Laila. She likes to be up and walking but thats not always a good thing lol. I also don't have to worry about hauling it to much. We have a SUV now so it will fit in there no problem. I will see if I can find it for you though.


----------



## jmandrews

Rosa- yay!!!! So good to hear from you! We have all been wondering and worrying about you! So glad you came back! Can't wait to see a pic and hear about how your delivery and life is with a toddler and twins! We have missed you!

DH and I are TTC #2. We go pregnant in January but sadly lost the baby in March. Hoping to be pregnant this cycle! FX'd.
Everlee is good she is teething again. Poor baby girl she's miserable. Hoping to start potty training when she feels better.


----------



## rosabelle

Oh congratulations Josephine!! Do you know what you are having? 

I'm so sorry for your loss jmandrews. Fingers and toes crossed for you! 

I'm not sure if I ended up telling you all how we went after having TTTS? 
We had laser ablation and an amino reduction at 23 weeks. Basically they stick a little laser and a camera into my tummy and burn off connecting vessels between the twins. When we had this done we were at a stage 4 out of 5 on the TTTS scale. 5 being one if both passing away. 
Eva (twin 2 who was receiving to much fluid/blood) was in heart failure. We had the op in Sydney and I stayed over night not knowing if it had worked as there are so many risks. Had an ultrasound first thing in the morning and was so happy to see two heart beats. Thing just got better and better each week. Their sac fluid levels evened out, the fluid aroiund Eva's body disappeared and we made it to 32 weeks when I got up from the chair at home and thought I had peed myself. Only a little bit though. It happened 4 more times during the day before I thought "hm ok time to call hubby". Went in to the hospital to be checked and didn't come home. Stayed for 2 long weeks before a csection at 34 weeks. 

The girls were amazing sizes for what they've been through. Layla was 2.65 kilos (I like that's about 5lb 12?) and Eva was 2.7 kilos (6lb roughly). 
They had a 2 week NICU stay and never looked back! 

I have been doing it on my own 95% of the time as hubby works 3 jobs. It's very full on and my mental health has struggled but have just in the lady week surrender and asked for more help from family. 

I will try add the pic in the next post so I don't lose all this post doing it lol!!! 

I've missed talking to you ladies! X


----------



## wantanerd

Glad that your twins are okay Rosa!


----------



## josephine3

Aww rosa :hugs: it must be so hard with 3 babies so young still! I am still worried about having 2 this one wasnt exactly planned hehe. We're having a boy this time!

On my phone i cant see tickers or pics so i cudnt check who was pregnant or see ur lovely pics rosa!


----------



## rosabelle

The twins a few days ago :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rosabelle

Me and my big girl :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rosabelle

How lovely to have one of each Jo! 
I bet you are hanging out for him to come now


----------



## Wilsey

Oh thank gosh, she were so worried rosa!! So happy to hear all your girls are doing well x

I sometimes struggle with two, so commend you for having three (two of which are the same age!). I'm glad you've asked for help, there is absolutely no shame in that.


----------



## jmandrews

Wow you had quite the journey! That's wonderful the procedures worked and u were able to keep them I'm until 34 weeks! They were great weights! Your girls are so beautiful! Are the identical? They look so much alike. I am glad you are accepting help. I am a twin and my cousin had twins. She had 3 too. It will get easier. Sounds like you are doing great though. If u ever need to vent you know u can do it here. Always here to listen. :)


----------



## rosabelle

Thanks so much JM, I do remember you saying you were a twin. 
They are identical but to me look very different. Although in this photo they do look very alike :) 
The things doctors can do these days ae amazing, aren't they! 
To think they have only been performing this procedure for ten years in Australia!


----------



## Wilsey

Here is a recent one of each of mine :)
 



Attached Files:







received_m_mid_1397183047697_7fa17d44571239ff60_0.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3









received_m_mid_1398683423018_f2f6ad7c76522e2806_0.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rosabelle

They are so gorgeous Wilsey! Happy birthday to your little man!! 
Our girls are so close in birthdays! The twins were born on 17 October 13 :)


----------



## jmandrews

rosabelle said:


> Thanks so much JM, I do remember you saying you were a twin.
> They are identical but to me look very different. Although in this photo they do look very alike :)
> The things doctors can do these days ae amazing, aren't they!
> To think they have only been performing this procedure for ten years in Australia!

Wow that is amazing! Thank god for today's medicine. They do look identical. I thought they were I just couldn't remember. I can see a tiny difference. :) my sis and I are identical too. But you can tell us apart now. :)



Wilsey said:


> Here is a recent one of each of mine :)

Aw those pics are so adorable! Wills looks so big! I just can't believe how much they have grown. Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## jmandrews

Here is a recent pic of Everlee :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wantanerd

here's a recent one of Doyle =)


----------



## rosabelle

They are all so big and so gorgeous!


----------



## josephine3

Aww i wish i could see ur pics on my phone and post one of Georgia xx


----------



## armywife11

Oh yay photos!!! Everyones little ones are adorable!! 

This is me at 24 weeks (25 today)
https://i34.photobucket.com/albumspeg

Laila is 19 months. 
https://i34.photobucket.com/albumsa3L1D0E2QhRahCFz5zWeea12dSUHVrNH4Kei3Mtk3DIX_zpsa9bceb1c.jpeg


----------



## armywife11

Rosa I am so glad everyone is doing good. You are one tough mama!


----------



## jmandrews

Love all the picture updates!!! 
Army your bump is adorable! How sweet your pics are :) happy 25 weeks!


----------



## armywife11

Thank you. I happened to time it right so I had both my maternity photos sessions done at almost the same time (24 with Ben, 25 with Laila) and by the same photographer. And both at home! I love that!!


----------



## jmandrews

That is so cool! I love that!


----------



## Wilsey

Love all the pictures! All the kids look so grown up!!


----------



## armywife11

We have the car seat and the stroller will be here this week. I have my glucose test sometime this week and then start my every two week appointments at 30 weeks. In the home stretch... this has gone by soooo fast!


----------



## jmandrews

Woo Hoo that is so exciting!!! It has gone super fast!


----------



## josephine3

Well ladies I hit full term tomorrow! Ahh! Think im just about prepared, iv had a lot of bh and keep thinking something is going on but not yet.. I was very poorly last night sickness and diarrhoea no fun. Sort of hoping it might be early labour relaeted but maybe more to do with being out in the sun all day - its sooo hot here atm!


----------



## armywife11

YAY JO! Not much longer.


----------



## Wilsey

Very exciting Jo, and that could very well be labour related! Hoping you have a nice quick labour too :D

You ladies are all getting so close, very exciting! x


----------



## josephine3

So im having more issues with needing to run to the loo today.. Hoping again that its a labour clearout but time will tell..


----------



## jmandrews

I hope soo!!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## armywife11

Jo when did Georgia come, I have forgotten? Hopefully soon you will have baby number two here.

I am telling myself I won't do the impatient dance this time, since Laila made us wait FOREVER lol.


----------



## josephine3

Georgia was right on time, day before my due date but i actually went into labour at 39+5. I dont remember having so many bh and pains with georgia tho, every time baby moves now it really really hurts esp when he sticks his big bum out! I keep thinking something is happening cos its so painful but then nothing :( 
think maybe im trying to read too much into things - must stop being so impatient!
How are u feeling armywife?


----------



## armywife11

LOL can't blame you.. I was in early labor starting at 35 weeks, i was ready!

I am doing good. Starting to get into the uncomfortable phase. Braxton hicks daily and just sore from stretching pulling pressure, all that fun stuff. He is also VERY active during the day now so that has been fun. Its so different this time since my placenta is in the back. I am seeing and feeling more than I did with Laila.


----------



## josephine3

How many weeks are u now army i cant see on my phone..?


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> How many weeks are u now army i cant see on my phone..?

27 today


----------



## armywife11

Failed my 1 hour glucose test. I have no choice but to take the 3 hour or be labeled with GD. What makes me mad is I was well within the normal range but for some reason my doctor uses the lowest number as pass or fail. I may not have ben failed it. I had a bad experience and got into a fight with the lab people which I am sure did not help and my blood was drawn late because of it. I am so mad right now.


----------



## wantanerd

the one hour test is such a crap shoot. they made me take the 1 hour at 14 weeks and I failed but passed with flying colors the 3 hour. When 28 weeks came along I just opted to do the 3 hour. 

do the three hour. it will show normal.


----------



## armywife11

Jo the stroller came today!! :) I like it better than Baby Jogger but I cannot compare the two as doubles. I am just comparing some of the features. Its so much easier to adjust the harnesses and the front basket access, plus the adjustable handle! I am happy I went with Britax this time around.


----------



## josephine3

Yay for the britax double lol i love mine just cant wait to try it out! Georgia plays in it already!
That sucks about the glucose test. How come u had to have one?

Had the mw today and hes head down and 'a tip' engaged whatever that means! Shes not put anything on my notes under the engaged box which annoyed me. But hey I'll take it as he not been engagedat all so far. Apparently she thinks he'll be just as big as georgia if not bigger :dohh:


----------



## armywife11

In the US everyone has a glucose test. You can refuse but in my situation the doctors will refuse to see you or mark that you have it regardless. My dad has type 2 but there is a very good chance he developed it after taking a Rx. They are currently studying a connection between the two. That is my only risk factor. 

I passed the one hour test but because doctors are able to pick their own acceptable range apparently he failed me. I now have to take the 3 hour which made me horribly sick with Laila (no choice had to do the 3 hour with her as thats all my midwives requested). I wanted to stick my finger but if I did that he would put down that I have GD even if I never had a single high reading the entire time. 

The GD diagnosis deems me high risk [here] so I really want to prove I don't have it. I laughed because he sent me home with info on lifestyle changes and literally I am already doing everything on his little list. 

I believe my number was so high because I didn't fast before hand like I was told to do a previous time. It was still in the normal range though it was just 6 points higher than what he wanted it to be.

I am not sure what will happen if I fails the 3 hour or fail based on his standards. He told me I would see a dietitian (which will be pointless because I eat a healthy diet and exercise) and I would get growth ultrasounds and NSTs. I have measured on spot and had no blood pressure issues.


----------



## wantanerd

if you fail the second one, get a second opinion. 

but you are allowed to be high on one of the tests. You officially fail the 3 hour test if you go high on two readings. I was 10 points higher than they wanted me to be on the one hour and I passed the three hour test twice.


----------



## armywife11

wantanerd said:


> if you fail the second one, get a second opinion.
> 
> but you are allowed to be high on one of the tests. You officially fail the 3 hour test if you go high on two readings. I was 10 points higher than they wanted me to be on the one hour and I passed the three hour test twice.

I keep reminding myself the one hour test has faults. Im just annoyed. I wish I had fasted I bet it would have been the number he wanted. I was at that number in my first tri when he made me test.


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry about the glucose test Army!! Don't stress yourself though, it's not worth it. You'll pass the three hour one.

Jo - I had contractions on and off for a week right before I went into proper labour. I started timing them because they were definitely painful but only a 2 or 3 on a scale of 10 (10 being 'oh dear lord get this baby ouuuuttt!!). But then I gave up because I kept thinking it was happening but they didn't get stronger or closer together. Then one night I woke up at 11pm and started having them, I thought 'should I bother timing them?' but decided I might as well since I probably wasn't going to sleep through them. 45 minutes later my waters suddenly broke! I so wasn't expecting it since I had a week of false labour. Then Emily was born just before 2am. So contractions started at 11pm and she was born 3 hours later.

So this could definitely be the start of it!


----------



## josephine3

What does Rx mean army?

Hope u pass the second test!
Had the strongest pains yet today really thought something was going on but then nope.. All stopped agan. Hope its leading up to something like u say wilsey! Did ur second labour go a lot faster than the first ? Was it any easier?


----------



## Wilsey

josephine3 said:


> What does Rx mean army?
> 
> Hope u pass the second test!
> Had the strongest pains yet today really thought something was going on but then nope.. All stopped agan. Hope its leading up to something like u say wilsey! Did ur second labour go a lot faster than the first ? Was it any easier?

Sounds like exactly what I had! It kept starting and stopping over a week (which was super annoying) but then finally decided to actually happen. Much easier labour (you know, as easy as labour can be). First was 12 hours before I had to have an emcs and this was 3 hours, and I did it with no drugs.


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> What does Rx mean army?
> 
> Hope u pass the second test!
> Had the strongest pains yet today really thought something was going on but then nope.. All stopped agan. Hope its leading up to something like u say wilsey! Did ur second labour go a lot faster than the first ? Was it any easier?

Prescription (sorry forget lol)

Ahh I hope it happens soon. Latent labor is such a pain!


----------



## josephine3

Prescription for what?! Sounds dodgy! 
No pains again today :( still waiting..
Got to go to a wedding tomorrow with georgia which is gonna suck its all day so she will be grumpy if i cant get her to sleep while we're out.. No comfy chairs and on my feet all day.. Sigh..


----------



## armywife11

It was a statin (for cholesterol), I don't remember the brand but theres a ton of info out on the risk.

It was a non issue for me until now. For some reason this was no big deal when I was pregnant with my daughter. They even saw it on my file when I moved here and didn't care. For some reason this time around they are making a big deal about it.


I think it was Lipitor but not certain. I don't know what all he's on now.


----------



## Wilsey

Feel your pain Jo, went to one recently with both kids and I hated every second of it. Luckily, I'd arranged for my parents to sit for the evening portion and had a much better time once I'd dropped them off. Awful as it sounds, it's just really hard to keep them composed and happy for a wedding.


----------



## Wilsey

So are all the kids talking heaps?


----------



## josephine3

Well georgia did really well at the wedding altho we are both worn out we got thru it without any tantrums or going into labour lol.

Yeah georgia is a right little chatterbox says whole sentances now. Can count to ten, knows all her colours and some shapes, knows loads of animlals and has just gotten into the 'want it' phase. Tho she will say 'yes please' and 'thank u' most of the time too. Shes very bossy and demanding tho! She will tell me what she wants and what she doesnt!


----------



## jmandrews

Wow she is very smart!!! That is impressive :)

Everlee says short sentences. She is saying "mine" a lot. In a mean way too. Not sure where she learned it. She does use manors and like your dd she is very demanding. 

She is starting to enter the terrible 2s and 3s. She's been throwing tantrums and hitting a lot lately. I'm trying to understand what is so frustrating to her so I know how to discipline her or calm her down. This age is so much fun though. I love it so much! 
She is now in a big girl bed :) she's been doing great. I'm so glad it was such an easy transition.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wilsey

Don't worry jm, you're not alone! Lots of hitting over here. Less tantrums though, think he's growing out of those. I'll let you know if I find something that works with the hitting, I'm trialling a new approach. I'm home with him tomorrow so it'll be interesting to see how much he does it.

William is going through that language explosion but only has a few four word sentences, otherwise it's lots of two words like 'more milk' or 'no kiss' etc. I think with his new language skills he's not having as many tantrums, they were mainly born from frustration because we didn't know what he wanted.

But they're just testing boundaries and being cheeky little monkeys ;)


----------



## josephine3

Wish i cud see ur pic jm! How old is everlee now? Georgia still has the sides on her cotbed im so paranoid to take them off cos she sleeps soooo well in there! How do u stop them from climbing out and playing in their room? 

Georgia just talks and talks i wish she'd stop sometimes haha. She must have over 100 words now!


----------



## josephine3

Oh just to add another proud mommy moment she can also recognise letters m, d, and g for mommy, daddy and georgia!


----------



## Wilsey

In labour yet, Jo? ;)


----------



## jmandrews

Aw Jo wish you could too. It is just a pic of her sleeping in her bed. I have rails up on her bed to keep her from rolling off. She has gotten up out of her bed a couple of times. Luckily she can't open the door yet. I can see her through the video monitor and I can tell her to get back into bed. She is very good about listening to me when it comes to bed time. 
Wilsey yes please let me know. I agree I think it is out of frustration because she doesn't know how to express what she wants and needs. Also she isn't eating much. She is very very picky. Are you ladies experiencing that? She won't eat anything green. She loves most fruits though. Pretty much if it isn't healthy she will eat it haha

Jo hope you are feeling ok can't wait for the newest addition :)


----------



## jmandrews

Oh and Everlee is 22 months as of May 20th.


----------



## josephine3

Oh much the same age as georgia then she'll be 22 months in june! 
Nope not in labour yet :nope:
georgia woke me at 5.20am today crying saying 'i want mummy' and has been super clingy the past few days. She never wakes so early and normally just chats to herself, no crying. Im hoping its a sign of something about to happen!


----------



## Wilsey

OMG yes, jm! He's SO picky at the moment. We make him such nice healthy meals and he turns his nose up at them and ends up eating toast or something. He's a sturdy fella but I'm hoping he's getting all the nutrients he needs at the mo :(


----------



## wantanerd

My son is going through the food stuff too! He used to eat ANYTHING we put in front of him but now he might eat it one day and then refuse a few days later. I am hoping this is just a phase and not nature getting back at me for being super picky my entire life =P


----------



## jmandrews

No maybe that is a sign! :) I hope so anyway. Sweet to get extra snuggles in while you can.

Wilsey and wantanerd- glad I'm not alone. I'm sure it is just a phase they are going through. So frustrating when you cook a nice meal and they want nothing to do with it. I hope they grow out of this soon.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Freya is exactly the same with food! Some days she will completely refuse to even try what I have made her, it's so frustrating! If I gave her beans in toast or a cheese sandwich she'd gobble it down but if I give her something new she's very wary!


----------



## armywife11

Ugh the picky eater stage is killing me! I can give her chicken 100 different ways but unless its a chicken patty she won't touch it. it wear me out.


----------



## josephine3

Wow im glad georgia isnt too picky! She will eat any veg and isnt afraid to try new things. Peppers and carrots are her faves. Only thing she is funny about is mixing foods together - sill only have one item on the fork at once and is wary of 'one pot' sort of meals like casseroles or stews.

The oh finally put sone extra air in my birthing ball like iv been asking him to do for ages, sat and nounced on it it was mega comfy until i got up and nearly collapsed from the pressure and pain in my lady parts! Arrhhh!


----------



## armywife11

Ugh Jo I feel for you! Ben is sitting really low and I have pressure and lighting crotch all of which I did have with her until 35ish weeks. When he punches he hits my bladder hard and almost makes me pee my pants every time!

Took my 3 hour test today no phone call so hopefully thats a good sign.


----------



## josephine3

Oh i hate that whatever body part pokes my bladder i nearly pee too haha. Im so ready to get this baby out want to start trying eviction tactics soon! Only things iv done today is eat a pineapple and done lots of housework. Just had a cup of rlt before bed too. Come out lil boy!


----------



## armywife11

Nothing I tried kick started my labor with Laila, it was gutting. I would have crazy contractions and I would walk and do all sorts of stuff and that only made them stop it seemed like.


----------



## Wilsey

I think the food thing just comes down to them asserting their independence 'I don't HAVE to eat this. I'm choosing not to.' They just like making decisions for themselves even if they are arbitrary ;)

Oh the pressure down there can be immense can't it? Soon hopefully Jo! I tried a few things the first time (including walking up a huge mountain at 39 weeks) and last time I just didn't bother. I just chilled out and didn't worry (I was already pretty sure I'd go overdue and end up with a C-section) because whatever was meant to happen, would, and then she came five days early. I recommend not stressing about it (hahaha easier said than done!) :D


----------



## josephine3

Yeah trying not to stress is hard im getting impatient!
Im findingthe same thing armyeife - when im sitting still i seem to get more pains than when walking about.. Ahh.. Well be good if he cud come this weekednd as my oh is off work. Just enjoyed a curry anyway! Only symptom today is lots of bms! Sorry tmi.. They're not loose tho just lots of them lol.


----------



## Wilsey

Have you had any more labour pains?


----------



## josephine3

I dont know! Sounds stupid but last time it just started with a show and contractions went from there and i knew it was it. 
This time every day i think 'oh is this the start of something' and it turns into nothing :shrug: think im just having bh but i dont really know what they are!


----------



## Wilsey

bh are uncomfortable but basically painless. I hate how much you have to analyse every little feeling, feels like the two week wait again! ;)


----------



## josephine3

So.. Definitely some pains this evening.. I dont know if they are heading anywhere tho.. But it hurts! Seems a bit one-sided tho, all on my left. My belly feels really hard too. Im not convinced yet tho! Suppose i will get to bed and see if anything happens in the night.


----------



## Wilsey

Sounds like the lead up to my labour exactly!


----------



## armywife11

Sounds like it should be very soon... fingers crossed


----------



## josephine3

Still pregnant.. Grr...


----------



## Wilsey

josephine3 said:


> Still pregnant.. Grr...

Nawwwww :( :wacko:

Emily was only 5 days early (39w2d) and William was 5 days late (40w5d) so it's like they evened out hehe. :haha:


----------



## armywife11

I prided myself on having an independent child... until now.. where I will officially admit defeat and say the terrible two's are here and they are beating me. 

I don't think they would be as bad if I weren't pregnant or having to spend most of the time fighting them by myself but dang do I need a break. Even worse its 100 out and its to hot for either of us to be outside for long periods of time.


----------



## Wilsey

armywife11 said:


> I prided myself on having an independent child... until now.. where I will officially admit defeat and say the terrible two's are here and they are beating me.
> 
> I don't think they would be as bad if I weren't pregnant or having to spend most of the time fighting them by myself but dang do I need a break. Even worse its 100 out and its to hot for either of us to be outside for long periods of time.

Hope she's not like mine. Mine is just getting worse! Thankfully the tantrums have stopped but now he just screams 'NOOOOOOOOOOO' at us and has started hitting (I'm so lucky he chooses to hit me most :dohh:). They really do test those boundaries :wacko:


----------



## armywife11

She is potty trained but were dealing with accidents all the time now because she won't let you sit her on the potty. I don't even know how we ever get out of this house because thats an hour plus production. She is worse on me than on my husband, she usually gives into daddy pretty fast. It is killing me because I am trying my best to let her do things but even then forget it. She will tell me she wants a snack so I let her go pick it out but if I don't do it the right way she has a melt down. It just stress me out because she is throwing level 5 fits and there is no rhyme or reason.


----------



## josephine3

Wow thats great she is potty trained so early armywife! Georgia just doesnt get it anymore i dont think she has the control yet. Occasionally she will wee on there but it think its just co-incidence!


----------



## armywife11

She broke early and easy so I was prepared for regressions. Right now were dealing with the I want to do it myself but by the time she gets there she's already started to have an accident. Its killing me but everyone says its normal for them to go through these stages. Hopefully she won't do it again when the baby comes.

Jo how are you feeling??


----------



## josephine3

Im feeling fed up and very much still pregnant lol :(


----------



## Wilsey

Noooooo I was hoping (as I'm sure you were) that your next post would be a birth announcement! Oh well, you must have just made a really nice home for bubba! It's your own fault really hehehe ;)


----------



## armywife11

Well at least you know you don't have to much longer to wait! I just kept telling myself that. Then on 9/11 when I didn't want her to come (didn't want her to have a birthday on that day :( ) my water breaks. Hopefully you will have that birth announcement soon!!!!!!!



Ben was sideways most of the day and made me hurt a ton. He finally turned head down and then I had a bunch of braxton hicks. came home to find I lost part of my plug. I did this with laila too but I was 30 weeks. I am taking it a bit easy right now. Im not to worried since i went through it before and I still went almost 41 weeks. Just wonder if since Im doing everything a week sooner than i did with her if he will come a week sooner. Guess we will see. Part of me feels like he will make me wait too! lol


----------



## jmandrews

Everlee is really into saying "mine" lately. She def is wanting more independence and testing us. 
Jo best of luck! Hope baby comes soon! Can't wait! 

AFM: I got my +OPK finally yesterday on cd 18! Never has it taken this long! So hoping it's a good thing. Will test next Friday maybe before. :)


----------



## armywife11

AHHHHH fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Best of luck jm!!! x x


----------



## josephine3

Good luck jm i always ovulated late! 
How strange u are loosing plug armywife? Did u ask for advice from the mw?

Wish i was loosing my plug :dohh:


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Good luck jm i always ovulated late!
> How strange u are loosing plug armywife? Did u ask for advice from the mw?
> 
> Wish i was loosing my plug :dohh:

He was sideways and turned head down last night. I had a BUNCH of braxton hicks with it so might have been from that. I have been uncomfortable all day but nothing that says labor. I called L&D and they told me to drink a lot of water and rest, they think I am dehydrated plus his activity has probably made me sore. (in the 100's Fahrenheit [37.8 Celsius] out here now) They said I could come in if things get more intense, it has calmed down. I see my OB next week. I lost mine with Laila after the July 4th fireworks. She got really active with all the noise. I don't hang onto it that much though.. Laila did show up at 41weeks. lol :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Oh gosh what awful heat! Its only about 24 degrees on a hot day here and we think thats hot!


----------



## jmandrews

Wow that is very hot army!!! Is that normal?

It's been pretty hot here too! I think warmer than normal.


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Wow that is very hot army!!! Is that normal?
> 
> It's been pretty hot here too! I think warmer than normal.

Yea its normal for the summers here. Usually stays around the low 90's and 100's F all summer. Although rumor has it this summer could be a rather hot one here. You do a lot of things early in the morning or late at night. Plus we have pool in the backyard that we use when it's shaded in the morning or late afternoon. Hubs is stationed out here in the California desert. Death Valley is suppose to hit 120F [49C] this weekend! I don't enjoy the summers here at all. 

Ben is officially head down again and I am feeling a lot better. I guess his little flip really did a number on me. I now have feet in my rib cage but I am ok with that! :thumbup: My Braxton Hicks have also calmed down. I think the position made them flare up.


----------



## Wilsey

I'd melt. We're lucky to hit 30 degrees here in the height of summer!!! But I bet having that pool is amazing :)

Glad Ben is behaving now!

Sending you labour thoughts Jo, hope it's soon x x


----------



## armywife11

We don't have humidity which makes it a little more tolerable but its still awful! 

I am getting really excited for you Jo everyday is closer to a labor/birth announcement!!!


----------



## jmandrews

I was going to guess you were on the west coast :) are u in California too? I'm in the Midwest. It's super hot a humid in the summer. I wish I had a pool! I have Everlee's baby pool at least :haha:


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> I was going to guess you were on the west coast :) are u in California too? I'm in the Midwest. It's super hot a humid in the summer. I wish I had a pool! I have Everlee's baby pool at least :haha:

We are So Cal, not to far from LA/Hollywood. Its different from every place we have ever lived but its not for us. When we get to move we will be happy but making the best of the situation. 

We have both a community pool and we have a baby pool in the backyard. I want to get a bigger one this year. I would rather be in my pool anymore lol


----------



## josephine3

Thanks ladies i just feel like i will be pregnant forever! I am having some more pains this evening but i think hes just very actve. Im so confused by all these pains and weird feelings this time around. His movements are so big and painful too.
Mw said hes very happy and comfy in there. Great, lol. That being said im feeling stronger pain now..hmm...

Glad Ben is being a good baby for u army! Wish we cud decide on a name for our boy we still cant agree!


----------



## jmandrews

I was just going to ask you his name Jo lol what is on your list. I'm sure you will just know when you see him :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

I went 16 days over Jo, imagine that torture! Haha. Hope he comes soon, do you have a sweep or anything now you are close to your due date? 

I find boys names hard too. X


----------



## josephine3

Got a sweep booked for net thurs if nothing by then! We dont even have a list of names becos there are none we agree on!

Nice to hear from u Mrs W! How is Freya? X


----------



## armywife11

Since we were team yellow last time we still had a boys name. Although we had the boys name before we TTC because we both knew it fit. He is named after my husbands grandfathers who are both deceased. Both of mine are still alive and with multiple name sakes. We found girls names to be really hard lol. I like really classic names (for the US) or unisex names but hubby wanted feminine and unique. 

I was a week late based on LMP. I can't compete with 16 days, lol. Hopefully soon Jo! I had a sweep and my water broke 5 hours later so maybe you will see the same results!!! :)


----------



## Wilsey

I always wanted Benjamin but then my sister in law's boyfriend is Benjamin and I thought that might be a bit weird haha!


----------



## Happy happy

Hello Ladies!!
I gave birth to my beautiful Carmen Iris in April 2012 weighing 8lb 11.5oz. 
I'm currently expecting #2, very early days at just over 6 wks pregnant but very excited at the prospect of my little princess being a big sister! !
Hope you're all well xoxo


----------



## armywife11

Congratulations!


----------



## Wilsey

Welcome and congratulations on expecting number 2!! So will that be just shy of 3 years between them? (I'm terrible at math!)


----------



## josephine3

Oh wow a newcomer lol i didnt expect that! I thought everyone else from Team 2012 had vanished and dispersed! Is there still a Team 2012 ttc thread surviving?! Congrats to u and welcome!

Armywife what other boys names did u have? I really need some inspiration! I like Daniel and Barney, Jake and Jamie but oh only really likes Robert!

Soooo im still pregnant lol. I think iv now got PUPP on top of my stretch marks to make them even itchier i really am suffering with it i could scratch my belly off :( 
really want him out now. Me and oh dtd earlier for first time in months lol think he knew why i finally agreed but oh well! Doesnt seem to be working yet tho andnow im worried its moved him out of the right positinon :dohh: just going to bounce on my ball a bit before bed and have a rlt then to bed!


----------



## armywife11

Alexander was the only other name I had on my short list. 

LOL I am sure he just moved up a bit but will drop back down. I hope you start feeling better.. not much longer and he will be here! You have that to look forward to.


----------



## Wilsey

Oh Jo! You're almost at 40 weeks!! Bubba is keeping you in suspense ;)


----------



## wantanerd

Our next child will be named Hunter (after my father) no matter if we have a boy or a girl (really hoping for a girl though =P) Now to get a little weight off before I can go see a FS here in august- september


----------



## Wilsey

Eeep wondering if you are having/had your baby, Jo! :D:D


----------



## josephine3

Nope :nope: im really strugging with this awful rash on my belly now too i think its pupps rash. Its making me miserable. So so itchy.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw maybe talk to your dr. There is a cream you can use to help with that. :( sorry you are so miserable. Hope he comes soon!


----------



## Wilsey

I would defo go and see you midwife/doctor to see if they can give you anything to help!

C'mon mate, we want to see a picture of you ;)


----------



## armywife11

Having some low dull back pain and a little bit of period like craps. No contractions with it though. Called OB and they told me to take some Tylenon, drink some water, and rest. They said it sound like he was just sitting low and since he is on his side he might be putting pressure on my spine. I am to go in if the pain continues, gets worse, or if any of the typical warning signs present. So far so good. He has back up a little and now I just have the back ache. I see the OB friday at least. He can confirm the position and I will do a little bit of "spinning babies" to help adjust him. Laila did the same thing but she was higher up so the pain was different.



Jo how are you doing mama??


----------



## josephine3

I wont be able to sort out a pic for a while anyway i only got bnb on my mobile i cant uplaod pics or see anyone elses unfortunately! We cant afford the internet at home!
So been having some 'symptoms' today.. Been a bit faint a couple of times randomly, bit of a clearout, not loose bms but I have been about 6 times tmi.. , lots and lots of pressure down below (will be very suprised if hes not engaged by now) and i have been cleaning like a crazy lady these past 2 days! Just hope its all amounting to something.. Someone mentioned in thirs tri its the full moon on thurs and thats when iv got my sweep, then its friday the 13th day after! So i bet he'll come then lol.


----------



## armywife11

Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## josephine3

Aww rest up army hope ur ok we must have been typing at the same time! Try and get plenty of rest and fluids x


----------



## jmandrews

Yay good luck Jo! I bet he comes then too! :) I'll be stalking bnb to find out.

Today I have had a lot of pressure and dull cramps. Feels kinda uti like. I'm also having a bit of yellowish CM which I had before my BFP I'm Janurary. Oh please be a good sign!


----------



## josephine3

Sounds good jm what cd are u?


----------



## jmandrews

I am 7dpo and cd27. Tested this morning bfn. Which I expected. Can't let 20 ICs go to waste :)


----------



## armywife11

Fingers crossed JM!!!


I am feeling better. He completely changed positions from his laying on his side to laying on his stomach. I have a strong belief that this is what cause all that discomfort yesterday afternoon. I am going to have the OB confirm his position Friday because I am only so good at belly mapping. I can't tell for sure if he is Right Occiput Anterior or Occiput Anterior. ROA is not an ideal position but OA is. I feel like he is more OA now but not sure. Laila was ROP if I remember right and she never dropped because of it. I am hoping he is OA so that I don't have the difficult start to labor this time around. I know its still early but With 10 to 12 weeks to go I am worrying about it. lol


----------



## josephine3

So i went for my sweep which she didnt even attempt because baby isnt engaged at all! She said she cant do it if baby isnt engaged because if they accidentally break waters then theres a risk of cord prolapse. She felt my tummy and was like 'hmm u need to come out now baby' i said is he going to be big? She just repeated 'i think he needs to come out now' :nope: hes gonna be huge arrrhhh!

Army im interested in what u say because baby isnt dropping! Im not very good at belly mapping at all but i think his bum is usually up on my right hand side. What position would this make him! If his position is stopping him engaging id love to know so i try to shift him before my next appt on sunday when she will try again and see if i can have a sweep.


----------



## armywife11

https://media-cache-cd0.pinimg.com/originals/62/28/c3/6228c309f03bedaa9349fdf3f6636984.jpg
OA i when they are straight up and down with their back facing your belly. 

Which one of these seems to be his position? Each one has different ways to try and adjust them so once you know or have an ideal you can look up spinning babies to see how to adjust him. 

My son decided to drop down to a shoulder transverse last night so I am freaking out a bit. I wish he would stay put and stop moving positions so much. I can't figure out how is sitting today.


----------



## Wilsey

Army - Glad you're feeling a bit better!

Jo - Sorry he's not engaged! What is he doing in there?! He's just like 'I don't want to get out of bed! 5 more minutes!'

Omigosh, how babies are even remotely comfortable in some of those positions is beyond me! 'Brow Presentation' looks positively painful! Crazy flexible babies!


----------



## josephine3

I dont know where he is army i just dont get it /cant do it! I thought loa was supposed to be good? Do u have to press hard? If i put any pressure on him he just wiggles off somewhere else! Hes so active still he wont settle into a position. When i sit on my ball he drops down im sure but every time i lie down onn the bed or mw table he pops straight back out. 
I presume there is a risk of prolapse if ur waters go naturally when baby not engaged then? And what if it comes to induction will they still not break them if baby not engaged?!


----------



## armywife11

LOA is good and the best position!! :) Any of the Vertex positions are ideal. 

The head will be round the butt will be more of a bulge. Then you have to feel kicks and punches. Typically by this stage the jabs are punches and the feet just push or stretch. 

Laila never fully engaged and my waters still broke on their own. They checked to ensure the cord was above her. I'm not sure what induction policies are on breaking waters like that though. There's still a good chance he will engage soon and you will go into labor on your own. Laila fully engaged when I went into active labor so its not unheard of at all.


----------



## josephine3

How did they check? Just a internal or an ultrasound?


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> How did they check? Just a internal or an ultrasound?

With Laila they did both an ultrasound and felt her location on my belly. I had an appointment the afternoon before my water broke and she was still up high. Not joking she was up into my ribs the whole time until I went into labor and my stomach dropped. The OB I saw wanted to induce me that week but I said no. He was going to put the cervical dilation meds in then they go from there. If you dilate then I guess they start pit. and break your waters if that doctor feels its needed. They never mention prolapsed cord to me. The only reason they did the ultrasound was to check my fluid since I had hypertension. 


So OB was confused at how Ben was laying too so he did an ultrasound to confirm. He is head down in the in the ROA to ROT position. When he switches he grinds his head and shoulder into me which was causing the back and period pains. Everything looked good, and it's still a boy lol. I also found out for certain I passed my sugar test, they never called so I assumed I did. 

Jo thinking about you hopefully you don't see this cause your in labor.


----------



## josephine3

Nope still not in labour but just had a hot curry - a madras! It was well hot so hoping that shifts him! Had mild back pains since eating so we shall see...


----------



## Wilsey

Good luck, Jo, hope it works!

How does it work over there? We're only allowed to go 10 days overdue before needing to be induced.


----------



## josephine3

Still pregnant lol.. Im not sure to be honest think its 2 weeks but of course u can always refuse. She hasnt mentioneds anything about induction asy et. Got another attempt at a sweep tomorrow and again on tuesday.. I do feel a bit crampy today but not massively..


----------



## jmandrews

BFP 10 dpo!!! I am so shocked and over the moon!!! Please let this be a sticky bean!

Jo hope he comes soon! I can't wait!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josephine3

Hmm im not sure if something might be happening..


----------



## josephine3

Oh wow jm ahh i really wish i could see the pic now i love looking at test lines haha! Let me be the first to congratulate u! :)


----------



## armywife11

EEEK JM!!! So happy for you!!! Praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Still pregnant lol.. Im not sure to be honest think its 2 weeks but of course u can always refuse. She hasnt mentioneds anything about induction asy et. Got another attempt at a sweep tomorrow and again on tuesday.. I do feel a bit crampy today but not massively..

Lucky out here they start talking about it around 39 weeks. They don't even let you hit your due date before mentioning it to you... all while standing in front of "let them come on their own" posters :haha:

Hopefully soon. :winkwink:


----------



## josephine3

Definitely had some contractions today but they are all over the place. Have had about 3 in 15 mins then nothing for an hour or so. No pattern at all. I suppose at least its something..they actually seem to come more when im resting, not active which is strange. Probly means they're not real. Sigh. Has it sunk in yet jm? So happy for u!


----------



## Wilsey

jmandrews said:


> BFP 10 dpo!!! I am so shocked and over the moon!!! Please let this be a sticky bean!
> 
> Jo hope he comes soon! I can't wait!

OMG!!!! I'm so happy and excited for you!!!!!! :cloud9: :thumbup: BEST NEWS!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

josephine3 said:


> Definitely had some contractions today but they are all over the place. Have had about 3 in 15 mins then nothing for an hour or so. No pattern at all. I suppose at least its something..they actually seem to come more when im resting, not active which is strange. Probly means they're not real. Sigh. Has it sunk in yet jm? So happy for u!

Like I said, that is exactly what happened to me. I had it over a week. On the night that I actually went into labour I woke up and had a contraction and I thought 'do I bother to time this? It hasn't been anything so far!' but then thought 'ahhh I'm going to be awake anyway, so might as well'. It definitely teased me over a week though, it's very frustrating eh :shrug:


----------



## josephine3

On way to hospital at 4,30 am!


----------



## jmandrews

josephine3 said:


> On way to hospital at 4,30 am!

Ahhhh yay!!!!! Good luck!!!! So excited for you! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Wilsey

josephine3 said:


> On way to hospital at 4,30 am!

OMG! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!! :thumbup: :happydance: :flower:


----------



## armywife11

OH YAY!!! Good luck Jo!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## jmandrews

So anxious to hear more!


----------



## Wilsey

Ahhhhhh me too!!!!!


----------



## josephine3

Well he's here! Baby boy (name to be announced lol) was born at 11.10am sunday 15th june! 
Got to hospital around 5am, examined at 6am was 6-7cms! Was a little annoyed that id been kept waiting for pain relief for an hr at 6cms lol. And the internal was very very painful.. Sent to delivery and got my gas and air.. Examined at 10am still 6-7cms..water broke artificially at 10.10am and things got a lot more painful, i kept shouting at the mws telling them i was pushing and they were telling me not to lol, then they saw his head, said ok, 5 mins of pushing and he was here!
:) i am a happy lady cant wait for him to meet his big sister later then we can all go home together!
2nd degree tear, no major blood loss.. It was fab!
I couldnt have asked for a better experience it was a million miles away from my last birth, i feel i could do it all again next week haha. Was amazing to actually feel pushing this time and be almost totally in control!


----------



## jmandrews

That is so wonderful!!!!! Congrats!!! So glad you could enjoy it! Can't wait to hear more. Healthy baby boy! All that matters. :) hope you get some rest!


----------



## armywife11

Wonderful to hear Jo! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats Jo!!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhhh wow! Congratulations hun, so glad you had a good experience! There is something about actually feeling the pushing (even though it's excruciating!).

Can't wait to hear more and rest easy darl, you did good x x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jo - congratulations Hun! Fantastic news, can't wait to hear what you've named him and see a pic. Enjoy your new addition.

Jm - wonderful news!! Big congrats Hun, thrilled for you xx


----------



## Wilsey

jm - taken a whole bunch more tests?!?


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks mrs W how are you?

Wilsey- yes I have been testing every day. Line is progressing :) posted some in my journal. Tomorrow AF is due to not show up and I'll be 4 weeks :)


----------



## Wilsey

Hope you and bubs are doing well, Jo!!

Hope morning sickness hasn't hit yet jm (or won't at all for that matter)!!


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks Wilsey! :)
5 weeks today. 3 weeks until my first scan on July 16. :) can't wait!
So far no MS. I've just been tired, hungry, having round ligament pain, bbs are sore. I'm sure if I do have MS it will come by next week. 

We leave for New Jersey on Saturday. I hope MS can hold off until we are back from vacation. 

Jo hope you and baby are doing well. What is his name?


----------



## josephine3

You might have noticed we've finally named him Jamie! Hes settling in just great and Georgia loves him. Im a bit nervous about oh going back to work tomorrow and being on my own for the first time with both of them!

Excited for u jm hope ure feeling well! Ahh new pregnancy feeling lol i miss it already haha.


----------



## armywife11

I love that your kids have very Southern names if you were here in the US lol. Love Jamie, thats a great name!!! :D

I am sure you will do just fine tomorrow. Good luck with it all!!!


----------



## wantanerd

Jo love the name!!! It's my Hubby's name =)


----------



## Wilsey

Love the name and Jamie and Georgia sound great together! You'll be fine!

I think the key with two kids is knowing that it's not going to go to plan and not beating yourself up because of that. They will eventually eat, they will eventually sleep, they will eventually get their nappy changed. Just maybe not exactly when you'd like, (or when they would) and a little crying, although disturbing for us, is going to happen. Just take each thing a step at a time.

Soon it'll all be routine and you'll be a total pro :)


----------



## josephine3

Southern names? Really? How so? Forgive me my geography is bad and knowledge of location of states very limited! 
Thanx ladies - its actually been a little easier without oh around to get in the way haha. Forgot how much newborns cry when u try to take them out round town :dohh: glad i didnt bring georgia too! Not been brave enuf to try out my new double on the bus yet!


----------



## Wilsey

Can't believe he's only 10/11 odd days from being a month old!!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Southern names? Really? How so? Forgive me my geography is bad and knowledge of location of states very limited!
> Thanx ladies - its actually been a little easier without oh around to get in the way haha. Forgot how much newborns cry when u try to take them out round town :dohh: glad i didnt bring georgia too! Not been brave enuf to try out my new double on the bus yet!

Just in general, I am really citing a cultural thing here in the US. They are common names I hear in Tennessee, Georgia, Texas, Mississippi, South Carolina, ect. I have a "Southern" name but didn't live in the south. Just a family name passed onto me. I don't know many girls with my name but as soon as we moved to the Carolina's and Florida I heard it constantly. There are just certain names you hear more in certain regions here. I love the names!!!! :D


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats Jo! X


----------



## Wilsey

How're you doing Mrs W?!


----------



## josephine3

Army - what is your name? Lol x


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Army - what is your name? Lol x

Bobbie


----------



## jmandrews

I have two cousins named Jamie :) 

No one has my name either. :) my name is Janene


----------



## josephine3

armywife11 said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Army - what is your name? Lol x
> 
> BobbieClick to expand...

aww cute i love it! I like 'boys names as girls names' great name!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wilsey -ok thanks! Just wondering when if I ever I will see another bfp!! 

My name is becky xx


----------



## Wilsey

Nawww that's a hard feeling. We're sending you all the positive vibes we can x x 

I have a very common name - Amy!


----------



## wantanerd

Shellby =)


----------



## josephine3

Well mine is obviously Jo but my proper name is Joanne.
Never heard anyone with Shellby before either! I do like Janene - i had a friend called Janine..
Sending dust ur way Mrs W! X 
I will never remember all these lol.


----------



## armywife11

Sending dust your way W. 

I won't remember names either. I am awful with names lol


----------



## jmandrews

Shelby is a very popular name for my age group. I have a cousin and 3 friends named Shelby :) 
Thanks Jo! That's neat! I never hear my name. My twin sis name is Janelle. So Janene and Janelle can get very confusing. My other siblings names are Janalyn, Jordan, and Jocelyn. Haha my mom went with the J theme. :dohh:
I'll so my best to remember everyone's names! :)


----------



## josephine3

Wow thats a lot of J names! Id get too confused! I was worried that Jo, Georgia and Jamie was too J sounding!


----------



## jmandrews

Haha it is confusing! My mom calls us the wrong names all the time.

I love the sound of all of your names. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Ha, ours are nothing alike! We've got Laurence, Amy, William and Emily! No confusing any of us.

My parents are Alan and Sheila and my sister and I are Shelley and Amy. So they went with an A and S theme. The two cats we had were Sugar and Suzie, even the pets couldn't escape it haha. I sort of wanted to that with our family but we couldn't find a boys name beginning with either L or A that we really loved, so it went out the window :dohh:

When we used to play boardgames we'd do A's against S's haha ;)


----------



## wantanerd

@ Army, my maiden name is joslin =) the last name spelling of jocelyn which is what we might use if we were to have a girl (if I can ever get pregnant again) as a middle name.


----------



## jmandrews

wantanerd said:


> @ Army, my maiden name is joslin =) the last name spelling of jocelyn which is what we might use if we were to have a girl (if I can ever get pregnant again) as a middle name.

I love that!!!! That will be so neat to incorporate your maiden name. :) you will get pregnant. FX!!! You have had a healthy baby so you can do it again.


----------



## wantanerd

We separated from the military and now the hubby's insurance from his new job doesn't cover anything infertility so right now unless theres a pretty big miracle, we can't afford the treatment that got me pregnant with my son.


----------



## armywife11

:(


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry to hear that wantanerd! I know I take for granted how easily I fell pregnant. I wish fertility treatment wasn't so expensive, infertility isn't just for the rich!!

Wishing that miracle for you x x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wantanerd, a friend of a friend was told she couldn't conceive on her own and had ivf last year which failed. She was due to have more this year when her partners dad died so they postponed. I heard today that she's pregnant and just had her 12 week scan, it happen naturally and was a surprise. Miracles do happen :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Hey ladies I'm doing this thing called Whole30 (https://whole30.com/whole30-program-rules/) and I'm halfway through.

I wanted to share my pictures from Day 1 and Day 15! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







10524295_10152378269462023_439894218_n.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow Wilsey, amazing difference already, you look great x well done x


----------



## armywife11

OB went great low risk at the present time for preterm labor (had some concerns because braxton hicks were in back and pelvis). Officially start 2 week appointments. Next is at 37 weeks.


----------



## armywife11

I lost part of my plug and now dealign with a crazy active baby pushing down on my poor lady bits. Im not contracting though so waiting it out... I was long and closed at my OB appointment Friday and I go in next week. I won't let him check me from 37 weeks on. But OWW!


----------



## Wilsey

Hope baby stays put army and you aren't too uncomfortable!


----------



## armywife11

Its 107 F here right now and I didn't sleep well. Might be dehydrated so chugging water and eating a bunch of watermelon. He is still very active but nothing else going on. He is pushing on my pelvis like crazy. I think he's switching sides again. He keeps going from my left side to my right trying to get comfy in there. I want him to stay put too. It just really hurts... I just keep putting my hand on my belly and theres no tightening what so ever so I know its him and not contractions. Resting now.

This moving stuff is different. Laila never did that. She settled in and staied put. He can't seem to make up his mind which way he wants to face.


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, both mine went head down relatively early and just moved legs and arms after that. Must be quite uncomfortable for him to be doing somersaults in there!


----------



## armywife11

Feeling better but really tired and my hips hurt. I still found the power to pack my "go" bag and throw that and the boppy in the back of the car. Nesting has sat in and I want to finish picking up around here but to tired to do it. I am to anxious to early. Its to hot to go out and take my mind off it too. Even walking from the pregnant mommy parking spot to the grocery store killed me today. Hoping the heat drops soon!


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Yeah, both mine went head down relatively early and just moved legs and arms after that. Must be quite uncomfortable for him to be doing somersaults in there!

OMG it feels like contraction pain (pressure on back and period like cramps) but then my stomach goes off to one side as far as my body will let it. It sometimes feels like he's pushing so hard it will rip. I try to adjust him but he won't have anything to do with it. :wacko:


----------



## jmandrews

Do you think you are in early labo?! Eek!


----------



## jmandrews

Today I had my ultrasound! :) I was so nervous but when I saw the baby for the first time all that went away. So tiny and cute with a HB of 163 bpm! Feel so thankful for a healthy baby. What a huge relief! Meet my little rainbow! 8 weeks 4 days due feb 21st!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Do you think you are in early labo?! Eek!

Not really. I have had what I still say were contractions.. crap this is my second kid, but my OB swears they had to be braxton hicks since nothing appears to be happening. He may be right and it just feels more painful and centered because he is in position where as she never was. The bit of plug and the pain i had after made me pay attention though but once he decided to nap the pain subsided so it is him causing it. If this was my first I would have rushed into L&D though I won't lie. I just knew this wasn't anything although it did freak me out a little. 

I lost part of my plug with both around 30 34 weeks but it was clearly old, this was rather fresh looking blood compared to those pieces and it was a little bigger. I figure I am starting to dilate then but I won't go back in till I am almost 37 weeks and at that point I plan to skip the checks since he will come when he's good and ready. The only reason he checked me last appointment was because of the possible contractions and he wanted to be sure. No signs and my urine was clear.


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Today I had my ultrasound! :) I was so nervous but when I saw the baby for the first time all that went away. So tiny and cute with a HB of 163 bpm! Feel so thankful for a healthy baby. What a huge relief! Meet my little rainbow! 8 weeks 4 days due feb 21st!

Oooh that is great news!!!!!! :thumb up: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Wilsey

Great news jm :) any inklings on the sex?


----------



## jmandrews

So sorry I haven't replied! I got busy with Everlee's birthday party! Can't believe my baby girl is 2 today! 
I'm 9 weeks now! My bump has popped out big time! It's crazy! I can't keep this secret much longer. Most of our friends and family know and we live 2 hours away so at least we don't see everyone much and it hasn't been too hard to hide.
I really have no idea what the sex is. I'm waiting to have a dream. I had one with Everlee that she was a girl. We will find out on September 8th! I can't wait! 

Army how are you feeling? Anything new?

Jo how is life with two?


----------



## armywife11

Sore hips and back but other than that still kicking. No contractions light BH and no more surprises in the bathroom lately. I am just packing, preping and waiting.


----------



## Wilsey

Happy birthday E!!! Hope she has a wonderful day and a great birthday party :)

Hopefully it was all just a false alarm and bubba stays put for a few more weeks army.


----------



## armywife11

Well I am really close to the no scare zone I am 36 weeks this week. We put the car seat in and I rehabbed some of my old cloth diapers so ready when he is. I will do my best to let you guys known ASAP but you know how things go. Regardless if I am MIA and it's not close to time don't fret hubby is about to get a little vacation time so we may be running around wasting time lol.


----------



## armywife11

Oops happy belated birthday Everlee!!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay getting so close! I will be keeping checking in! Can't wait for your baby boy! 

Thank you! She had a wonderful day! Crazy our babies are growing up so fast!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jm Freya was 2 yesterday too! Can't believe it x


----------



## Wilsey

Happy belated birthday Freya!!!! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Aw yea that's right!!!! Happy belated birthday to Freya! What did you do to celebrate?


----------



## armywife11

Another happy belated birthday!!!!!!


----------



## josephine3

Happy birthday to all the bubbas! Georgia is 2 next month too! 
Army sorry ur in pain - i had a lot of pain from babys big movements near the end too - like u i knew it wasnt labour but never experienced anything like it with my first.
Great news about the healthy scan jm :)
sorry iv not been posting iv not had much time as u can guess!


----------



## armywife11

I have a sneaky suspicion baby is trying to engage, if he will or will stay like that who knows. Laila didn't really engage until my water broke. I can't feel his but on the sides like I use to and OMG the lighting crotch. I want to die right now! He is really really active to and I can tell he is turning a little in there. However OMG OUCH! I have almost cried he is hitting me so hard! :p


----------



## armywife11

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/jersey_22705/361_zps37c297ad.jpg

36 Weeks


----------



## jmandrews

Aw army! You look adorable! How are you doing? Any news! Sorry I haven't been checking in much. E was sick then I caught it so I've been pretty much sleeping all weekend. Not feeling better yet. Hopefully tomorrow. 

We made out big announcement yesterday. :) I know you ladies will get a kick out of the photo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wilsey

Very cute jm!! :)

Ahahha was looking on my phone and just thought she had a really excited face, but now that I look at it on my comp and it's bigger, she's crying! Brilliant! Love it even more now, what a character. She's like 'noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, I'm your baby!'. ;)


----------



## armywife11

Just feeling crummy... getting closer. Had some cramping and contractions over the weekend but nothing dramatic. Defiantly dealing with the hormone switch! 

I love the photo!! lol


----------



## josephine3

Aww wish it wud appear on my crummy phone... Getting excited for u army - i kno the last weeks drag, hang in there!
How did the announcement go jm? X


----------



## armywife11

Baby has dropped but not engaged just yet. He could any second as he is hovering right above. I declined a check because I am term now. So just waiting. Ob guess 39 1/2 to 40 weeks based on my symptoms and past delivery. 

I go in weekly for appointments now and have a final ultrasound Monday to confirm size and fluids. I am measuring under so its basically another chance to see baby I guess.


----------



## Wilsey

Have a feeling this might apply to you army ;)
 



Attached Files:







10563038_946381195388573_3304865038553641233_n.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Have a feeling this might apply to you army ;)

It felt like that last time! Hahaha!! I am hoping it won't wear on me this time around.


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, actually, I didn't feel it second time around either. Think it's because you know, that as soon as they arrive you can't go back to just one!


----------



## Wilsey

OMG guys, so my youngest is going to be the big ONE in just over 2 months!!! What?!?!


----------



## jmandrews

Wilsey how is that even possible!!' I feel like you just had her! Crazy! 
Time needs to slow down! ...yet speed up for army's sake haha!

The announcement was a huge hit on FB. Haha we have over 400 likes on it! I was like what?! Is that even possible. So funny. Anyway everyone is very excited for us. 
Now I just can't wait to find out the gender! 5.5 more weeks and we will know! :happydance:


----------



## armywife11

I agree Jm feels like Emily was just born!! 

Glad to hear it was a big hit! Can't wait to find out pink or blue!


----------



## Wilsey

OMG same! Cannot wait to find out pink or blue! Are you going to do anything like one of those cake reveals?


----------



## likeaustralia

Hi mamas! Long time no chat. :) My LO just turned 2 and I am feeling early preg symptoms right nowwww. We weren't planning on this and it's pretty unlikely because we were "careful," but I'm kind of hoping I am!


----------



## Wilsey

Hey darl, ohhhh hope that you are :)


----------



## jmandrews

Would be so exciting if you are! Glad to hear from you! When will you test?


----------



## armywife11

Watching.....


----------



## armywife11

Weirdest sensation to date.. baby is so low that when he got the hiccups I could feel them in my lady bits! LOL


----------



## armywife11

False labor early labor.. whatever you want to call it.. i just call it mean! I was glad I didn't get my hopes up though. Hubby and I still cleaned up the house like crazy people though just in case.


----------



## Wilsey

Doesn't sound like bubba is far away though!!


----------



## likeaustralia

I tested yesterday and BFN, but it's still early and my boobs are still killing me (which is not usually part of pms for me). I got a BFN with LO at 10dpo before, and didn't test again until 14dpo where I got a dark bfp. I'm not charting right now, so I don't know exactly when I O'ed, so I'll probably wait until Monday now if my period doesn't start. :)


----------



## likeaustralia

But I'm also having feelings of "oh my god, am I really ready for another??" so we will see lol!


----------



## armywife11

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## jmandrews

FX you will have surprise on Monday! :) 

Army hope it's not much longer for you.


----------



## armywife11

I had another round of false/early labor yesterday afternoon. Nothing I did would stop the contractions and I couldn't rest. I finally laid in the bath and was able to rest and after that they stopped. He dropped again but when I woke up it felt like he was back up (unless he's just stretching his legs more than before). My gut still says he will be a 39/40 week baby. I see my OB today for a third trimester ultrasound so will find out if he's engaged but I refuse to be checked for dilation and effacement. (at least right now, its so uncomfortable and I don't know that it really tells you much. I sat at 2cm until my water broke with Laila)

Any news likeaustralia?


----------



## armywife11

Well no ultrasound.. I have to be 38 weeks so that will be next week. I am however dilated a cm but thats it. Ben is lower than he was last week but I haven't had any more changes. OB says to expect a due date baby.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw well I'm glad your dr is honest and giving you answers. Yay for a healthy baby. He will be here soon. :)


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> Aw well I'm glad your dr is honest and giving you answers. Yay for a healthy baby. He will be here soon. :)

Not only that but he made his view on inductions known which is.. ONLY IF TRUELY NEEDED. That made me happy.


----------



## josephine3

Ooh waiting for the result likeaustralia!

Not long now army hope ur 'false labor' either stops or gets going for u!


----------



## jmandrews

Any updates? 

Had my 12 week appt yesterday. Had a pelvic exam and pap done. It was super uncomfortable. I had some spotting from it last night which was expected. Baby is healthy. HB 160s. :) next appt is sept 3rd with my dr. We find out the gender in 4 weeks and 4 days! Eek can't wait!


----------



## armywife11

Baby dropped again last night but no other noticeable changes. I am actually getting anxious dreading the fights I will have to have with the OB over iv's and fetal monitoring. Starting to wish I had looked into birthing centers.. fingers crossed i can labor at home for a while and not spend to much time there. lol


ikeaustralia any updates???


how is everyone else doing?


----------



## armywife11

JM I think your good luck.. quick other people ask if theres any updates!!!

I just had a little bit of a bloody show. I don't want to get to excited since it could still be days, but hard to ignore.


----------



## Wilsey

Yay, so happy your appointment went well jm. Eeeeep so excited to find out what you're having!!!!

Any more updates army?


----------



## armywife11

He keeps hitting my pubic bone making me hurt but no contractions or anything. Haven't seen anything else since earlier. I guess if anything.. I am dilating clearly. hopefully means I won't labor to long when I finally go.


----------



## Wilsey

So exciting! Keep us updated, I'm happy with the live blogging situation you've got going on :)


----------



## armywife11

Hahaha! Well braxton hicks have started but this is his normal active time so not sure if its anything. I am afraid I still have a bit to go before blast off :/


----------



## Wilsey

The waiting game! ;) I had that week of false labour and then one night it all just happened. Super quick too. Contractions started at 11pm and she waas born just before 2am.


----------



## armywife11

You know I am going to post this stuff and when I got to bed it will all stop and then here I will sit for another 14 days or so :p

Feeling a lot of pressure and he is pushing hard against my pelvis. Still no braxton hicks really and no contractions, just lots of pressure on the front of my pelvis and lower back, tail bone. After all that long early labor with my daughter I think I am going to experience the same with him.


----------



## armywife11

Ok only update then I won't bother till i am in fact in labor lol

I had braxton hicks all night long, period cramps, pressure, and back pain. I see the ob monday so i will know if what I think went on went on.. i have a good feeling i dilated and what not yesterday. It felt like it did in early labor last time right before my waters broke.


----------



## jmandrews

Eeek sending you more luck!!!! Hope this is the beginning of labor for you! 
My DH's cousin is in labor right now. :) I am anxiously waiting her baby boy's arrival! 

Keep us posted! I'll check in more today so I don't miss anything!


----------



## armywife11

Just an active baby thus far today. I had some braxton hicks but nothing crazy. A lot of tightening that I didn't feel. I am telling you girls, I got all excited for nothing yesterday and I will be here on my due date saying.. well no baby yet. :/


----------



## jmandrews

Aw that's a bummer but he can't stay in there forever :) I hope it's soon!


----------



## armywife11

It's gone by fast.. Last night we pulled out the baby things we would need out for daily use. Laila had to test it all out of course. She demanded her baby doll sleep in his rocker in the living room. lol Poor boy he's already losing his things.


----------



## josephine3

Good luck army for when it all picks up! I was so surprised and annoyed when i went past my due date lol hope its not the same for u!


----------



## jmandrews

Pretty sure I felt the baby today :) oh how I've missed
Those little flutters!


----------



## Wilsey

Awww jm that's so exciting!


----------



## armywife11

Thats the best part!!


----------



## armywife11

Baby is engaged and at 0 station at least. Might be lower but he wasn't happy about being messed with and my OB agreed with me to just leave it be. He thinks I may have a baby before my due date now but not holding my breath. All is well though.. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Hope the OB didn't jinx you!


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Hope the OB didn't jinx you!

Hahaha me too! lol I told him I didn't believe him anyway he laughed at me.


----------



## Wilsey

We should totally pick days!! I'm guessing 39+3 :D


----------



## Wilsey

2 more months and my baby is 1!!!! Nooooooooooooooooooooo!

I'm doing up my childhood dollhouse for her (painting etc) and I really need to get off my bottom to get it done for her birthday.


----------



## josephine3

Aww jm thats lovely. I love that part too, when u just start to feel them move!
Were u on time with Laila army? How engaged does 0 station mean? 
Im gonna be mean and say 40+1 lol. What are u now i cant see on my phone? I know uv described a lot of what i was feeling a week or 2 before labour and i was 40+6!


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Aww jm thats lovely. I love that part too, when u just start to feel them move!
> Were u on time with Laila army? How engaged does 0 station mean?
> Im gonna be mean and say 40+1 lol. What are u now i cant see on my phone? I know uv described a lot of what i was feeling a week or 2 before labour and i was 40+6!

Laila was born 4 days late but labor started 3 days late (some things may say she came at 41 because my docs used my LMP which made her that). 0 station is just engaged. but I put a photo out for an ideal. I will be 39 weeks tomorrow. I had good solid timed and rhythmic contractions last night for about two hours. I felt my uterus get tight across, then up and down, felt a push, then pain in my back. I wasn't able to sleep at first but finally drifted off. I woke up super sore and my his and pelvis hurt! If it wasn't the surface of the sun here I would walk and see if things moved along. Its overcast and could rain or at least rain around us so maybe it will cool things down some. 

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_pwQHhMosXDo/S8KNqKSPMhI/AAAAAAAADfs/YA4RGlA1KZU/s320/stationFotosearch_COG12052.jpg


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> 2 more months and my baby is 1!!!! Nooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> I'm doing up my childhood dollhouse for her (painting etc) and I really need to get off my bottom to get it done for her birthday.

I have a 23 month old today! time has flown and it kills me!


----------



## armywife11

Contractions 37 seconds long 5 minuets apart but they only last for an hour or two then stop. They start mild then intensify but then drop down back to mild. Not sure if this is just early labor or real thing yet. It what I was feeling last night too. but now its going on in the day/afternoon. Walking water nothing is stopping them. Send good vibes lol


----------



## Wilsey

Wahoooo! Really hope this is the start, so exciting! Keep live blogging for us (I'll allow you a break from the live posting to give birth) ;)


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Wahoooo! Really hope this is the start, so exciting! Keep live blogging for us (I'll allow you a break from the live posting to give birth) ;)

LMAO Thanks I think... still nothing. Lost a little more of my plug but thats it. If anything maybe this means a short active labor stage. I see the OB Tuesday if I haven't gone before then. Everyone seems convinced I will go this week but this "false labor" crap had everyone going last time too.

I am ready though... i am so uncomfortable and sore feeling off and crummy.. boo. not much longer though.


----------



## Wilsey

Jo, this sounding familiar? Kind of weird that all three of us had this false labour lead in for our second babies!!!


----------



## josephine3

Sounding good army and yes very familiar lol. So normal i thought it was in the end i didnt believe it when i actually was in labour lol and left it quite a while before saying anything to oh.

My little girl is 2 today! And turning into as right little madam lol i definitely have a toddler on my hands. Think she will be a right stroppy party diva at her birthday party on sunday! Happy Birthday Georgia! Xx


----------



## armywife11

Happy Birthday Georgia!! 


(Nothing this morning, just an active baby  )


----------



## Wilsey

Happy birthday Georgia!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Happy Birthday Georgia!!!! Haha sounds a lot like my Everlee ;)


----------



## armywife11

I hope I'm getting close. Woke up feeling awful, tons of pressure and braxton hicks. Only thing I can't tell if its pregnant related is the soreness I feel in my inner thighs and butt. I apparently did squat like exercises the other day without realizing it and I am still sore from that! Thats what I get for trying to be productive lol.

Hows everyone else doing??


----------



## josephine3

Oooh with my first labour i had a lot of thigh pain! It was where i felt the contractions most!


----------



## jmandrews

Sounds like you are getting close army! :)


----------



## armywife11

Pain in thighs is pregnancy related as it has started to fade and come back. Still not holding my breath though.


----------



## armywife11

Bored anyone want to symptom watch with me? 

TMI but felt like I have to go to the bathroom but can't, sick to my stomach, lots of lightening crotch, feels like I need to pee constantly, pressure, random pains in my back and belly, braxton hicks but not painful. Everything is rhythmic but not constant other than the pressure. It's worse when I stand up. Been moving from chair to ball for comfort. Last time my contractions started as horrid back pain. I feel pain in my back right now but it's really light. I may go nap just in case. I am so worried this is nothing more than he has dropped even more and I am getting my hopes up lol.

Oh pain in thighs comes and goes.


----------



## Wilsey

My guess was you'd go tomorrow (well, in my time zone anyway), maybe I'm right ;)


----------



## armywife11

I'm still here.. I had labor symptoms last night but they faded in my sleep. Feeling really crummy. I had some pretty intense period like cramps so I am hoping I am just in early labor and not going to suffer with false labor for weeks like I did with Laila.


I have a feeling if I went in and was hooked up i would see contractions on the monitor but they sure don't feel like text book ones, just like with her.


----------



## jmandrews

Awww it can't be much longer! Sounds like you are super close! Hope it's today!


----------



## Wilsey

army - i'm hoping you're in labour!!

jm - how're you feeling??


----------



## jmandrews

I sure hope she is since we haven't heard from her! FX!

Wilsey- I am feeling really good lately. Sickness is gone and I'm starting to get more energy back. :) I can pick up baby's HB right away on my Doppler now. I love that I can hear it whenever I want. I'm in the 2nd tri now! Woo hoo! Time is flying! 3 weeks and we will know boy or girl. I can't wait!


----------



## jmandrews

Ps Emily is a doll baby! Those eyes! Such a beauty!


----------



## Wilsey

OMG, can't wait to hear!! Eeeep! So nice having a doppler eh, I didn't use it all the time but if I was having one of those 'I just need to make sure everything is ok' days I'd use it.

Hehe thanks, we think she's pretty cute! :)


----------



## Wilsey

This picture cracks me up. Look at that hair!!!
 



Attached Files:







10609251_10152449303192023_643985318_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jmandrews

Aw oh my gosh! That made me laugh out loud! Crazy hair and still is beautiful! I love it! 
Thanks! I'm really excited! Yes it's nice to be reassured. :)


----------



## armywife11

Sorry guys didn't intend to leave you all hanging. Yesterday was a little busy. I felt bad so asked hubby to take us to store so I could walk around. I started feeling bad and really crampy so I hoped maybe it helped some. Came home and just had braxton hicks non stop all day. Went to bed around 11pm. 

Woke up at 130 in pain! Had tightening and cramps that came in waves and would move to my back. I tossed and turned, could not get comfortable, ended up getting up to walk around they continued. I got the iPod to try and listen to some music to help distract me laid down and around 3 am, they just stopped. Argh!

if I make it.. i see ob tomorrow.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw what a bummer! Such a stubborn baby already. 


Got my scan moved to sept 5th. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Gosh, you'll be 40 weeks in two days. Cheeky monkey is making you wait!

Eeeeep, that's so soon. I'm so excited for you! Are you doing anything special re announcement? Cake? Photo? etc? (I may have already asked you, my memory is terrible at the moment).


----------



## jmandrews

Haha that's ok I really want to. Not sure what we aren't going to do yet. I'll have a friend take pics and video it. :) 
I don't think we will have time for a cake so I'll have to come up with something else.


----------



## Wilsey

How you feeling army?


----------



## armywife11

Just got back from OB.. In four weeks I have made hardly any change. Ben is lower but still has not fully dropped. My next appointment will be Tuesday and we will discuss further options at that point. I expressed my disinterest in having a medication induction and asked about a sweep again and my OB was 100% on board for that if it's possible. I am just frustrated. I had a sweep with Laila at 40+3 and my water broke five hours later and I had her 12 hours after that. So now as I get closer and closer to 40+3 I am getting anxious.. 

I still don't know if my waters broke because the sweep or if my body said ok lets do this. I am devastated right now and almost in tears. I know some people have nothing nothing then BAM your in labor and here is baby. I just feel like my body is letting me down and I don't know if its because of how easily and calmly induction is thrown around or what.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw I'm sorry for the dissapointing news. :( I hope he surprises you and you go into spontaneous labor. I'm sure a sweep will do it for you. My DH's cousin recently went into labor after a sweep. She had her 2nd later than her first. Hang in there. Hope it's not much longer. Pretty soon he will be in your arms and you will forget about the wait. :hugs:

I was induced and honestly it was super easy and smooth. My goal is to let my body go into labor no matter what. I want to experience going into labor.


----------



## armywife11

Went for a 2 mile walk and started hurting.. like pain pressure back pain... now sitting on my ball and the pain is coming in waves.. it starts out dull then gets stronger. Not sure if its braxton hicks or real deal contractions (since apparently mine feel the freaking same lol) but fingers crossed.


----------



## Wilsey

Braxton Hicks shouldn't hurt (but doesn't mean they aren't for you). I went into 100% spontaneous labour the first time. Went into labour a few days after I had a sweep the second time. 

It's awful now but a soon as you have him you won't care that you had to wait or how you got him out. Thinking of you xx


----------



## armywife11

See these suckers hurt, take my breath away, make me stop, some even make me stop and hold on to things. But since I am not dilating or effacing much my OB says they are false labor and Braxton Hicks. Thats what is killing me. Either my contractions don't do the right thing or I have some killer "false labor" I went through this with my daughter too. Only difference is with her I wasn't as far as they said I was and this time I know my dates are right. 

With my daughter I was 2cm dilated and he did the sweep. After my water broke I was 4cm. I dilated on my own mostly but at some point everything slowed and I ended up on pit because of that. I just can't buy my body can't do this on it's own I am just praying he is waiting on Grandma and Grandpa to get here.


----------



## josephine3

I think u will suddenly go when ur not expecting it like me. I had a sweep booked for 11am the morning he came at 11.10am!
My mw didnt look hopeful for me going either. I also hadnt dropped too.. I think 40+2 for u!


----------



## Wilsey

Happy Due Date (well in my time zone anyway, I'm bad with time differences)!

I was five days overdue when I went into labour with William. I'd been having Braxton Hicks but nothing painful. I had an appointment to be hooked up to the CTG the day I had him, needless to say that appointment was cancelled.

Your body is doing it's job right now, just because it doesn't do what they call 'text book' doesn't mean it's not doing it right. x x


----------



## armywife11

I am feeling like crap and have lots of pain and pressure. He keeps hitting my pelvis really hard and low hoping he dropped. I walked last night and walked some today (I almost cried it was starting to hurt so much a bit ago). I also picked up some fresh pineapple for giggles I guess. I am also thinking sex doesn't sound so bad now and maybe I should suggest it to the husband tonight lol


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Happy Due Date (well in my time zone anyway, I'm bad with time differences)!
> 
> I was five days overdue when I went into labour with William. I'd been having Braxton Hicks but nothing painful. I had an appointment to be hooked up to the CTG the day I had him, needless to say that appointment was cancelled.
> 
> Your body is doing it's job right now, just because it doesn't do what they call 'text book' doesn't mean it's not doing it right. x x


My Ob keeps telling me it's fine.. that he sees women come in all the time high firm and tight and then they have baby in their arms in 12 hours. When he checked me for preterm labor I was high firm and 0 dilation (odd for a second time I thought since most women are dilated after baby one) so I am thinning, dilating, and softening.. just don't get to be that women who walks around 4 cm and 70% effaced I guess.


----------



## Wilsey

Your OB knows what they're talking about! I know it's hard but you just have to relax and enjoy the last of your alone time with your gorgeous girl. Your little man will make a grand entrance when he's good and ready ;)


----------



## armywife11

Ugh... still here.. :( My parents are here now so may not be on here daily. I will try and keep you all updated. Of course once he arrives I will be on here ASAP to let you know.


----------



## armywife11

TMI ALERT - Kinda thinking I am loosing my plug. Had an uptick in discharge and there are yellow pieces in it. Since I won't go swimming in the toilet to examine them just making a visual assessment. lol


----------



## jmandrews

Army hope it is! I'm not too familiar since i was induced. Finger crossed! Glad your parents are there! :)


----------



## armywife11

Woke up this morning and DEFIANTLY lost my plug also had a little blood. Not as much as when I had a sweep but I expected that. Feeling really sore... MAYBE MAYBE MAYBE!!!!


----------



## armywife11

Lost even more.. lost a ton.. i am pretty sure i lost it all now. also more blood..


----------



## jmandrews

Eek!!!' That's a great sign! Hope labor starts soon! Let us know!


----------



## Wilsey

Sounds like things are happening :)


----------



## josephine3

Ooh sounds good army keep us updated! I didnt lose plug at all with my 2nd until i had an exam at the hosp at about 7cms. I was surprised at it was my first sign of labour 1st time. 
Good luck!


----------



## armywife11

Every time I use the bathroom I see more and more, large clumps. Some have blood some don't but I am spotting off and on. I am cramping and have lots of pressure but no real contraction feeling, but I didn't have them with Laila either. I am contracting though. I am hoping maybe tonight early tomorrow?!

as soon as I posted this I started getting contractions lol


----------



## jmandrews

Hahaha maybe we are good luck! How are you feeling?


----------



## armywife11

Lots of pressure and tightenings but no pattern or rhythm feels like all my "false labor stuff except lower and stronger. Also having to run to the bathroom 100 times because I feel like I need to pee even though noting comes out. I have a feeling it may kick in tonight when I try and go to bed. Still waiting


----------



## jmandrews

Fingers crossed! I really feel like it's going to happen at any min. :) I'll check in the morning! Best wishes for a healthy baby and smooth delivery!


----------



## armywife11

I am like the never ending sitcom here...

Woke up at 1 with intense cramps and found I had another bloody show. This one was a lot more blood that my first one. Been up since as cramps and contractions to painful to sleep through. Also very hungry and have the urge to walk. Still saying I am in early labor as I can focus and they aren't super close yet, but on the verge of getting in the bathtub so I know I am close to active labor.


----------



## josephine3

Dont wait too long before going in army! Dont be in denial! I could still talk thru my contractions when i got to hosp at 6-7 cms! Good luck!


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeep!!!


----------



## armywife11

Went in contractions STRONG 5 min apart. However I wasn't dilating so they sent me home for two hours. I was suppose to walk but only managed to walk an hour they are stronger and a little closer now. Just waiting on the clock now. 

Wont have my OB :( but the one I will have I have heard great things about.


----------



## armywife11

Oh I asked about the blood and mucus and I guess its all from thinning. Not sure about the plug business maybe my body just replaced it really fast.


----------



## Wilsey

Oh wow!! So exciting :)


----------



## jmandrews

Yay this is so exciting! Hope baby Ben is here!


----------



## josephine3

Hope ur dilating now army! Keep us updated i keep checking thinking there will be a birth announcement!


----------



## Wilsey

josephine3 said:


> Hope ur dilating now army! Keep us updated i keep checking thinking there will be a birth announcement!

Same!! Living vicariously through your pregnancy and births since I'm not doing it again hehe


----------



## josephine3

Wonder how shes doing now!


----------



## jmandrews

Must be a good sign that we haven't heard from her.


----------



## josephine3

Yeah i think so too! Come on baby Ben we're all waiting! Is she 40+2? Thats the day i guessed!


----------



## Wilsey

She's 40+4 by my time zone! Little man really did make her wait. I guessed 39+3 - ooops!

Hope she's doing well and can't wait to hear news :)


----------



## Wilsey

Ok you said you might not be on as much because of your mum visiting, but seriously hoping your silence is from you having Ben (in which case you're probably not being silent at all in real life ;) )


----------



## jmandrews

Haha Wilsey! I really hope baby Ben is here!


----------



## josephine3

Aww still no news?


----------



## armywife11

I will fill in all the details when this boy of mine gives me a chance but he arrived Saturday evening (3 days late) and it was a great birth experience. I couldn't get enough of a connection to post from the hospital. -- Little man set a record (birth to) latch (13 min 3 seconds from happy birthday to first suck) they said, and now he's apparently trying to set a record for how much one little baby can eat. 

8 pounds 10 ounces 21.25 long. 9:14 pm. 

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/jersey_22705/10615636_10203601767757119_1892299315825710012_n_zpsea9a6486.jpg


----------



## josephine3

Woo congratulations! Cant wait for the full story! He sounds adorable already hehe. Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Congratulations, he's just gorgeous!!!!! Can't wait to hear how it all went x x


----------



## jmandrews

Aw sweet baby boy! He is adorable! Congrats to you and your family army! He is a champ! Hope you are getting some rest! :)


----------



## armywife11

Guys I had all but the last few seconds to type when little man woke up to nurse and someone hopped on here and pushed a button losing it all. I will get the story up here in a few days. Just know were all doing good and Laila is being a great big sister.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw army I hate when that happens! Glad you all are adjusting well. Take your time. :)


----------



## Wilsey

So basically 5 weeks until your scan jm? Or are you having it before 20 weeks?


----------



## armywife11

Friday morning I woke up to a bloody show. It continued pretty much the whole day but I never had any distinct pains or contractions. So Friday night I went to bed thinking nothing was going to happen. I woke up around midnight gripping my headboard I was in so much pain. I realized quickly it was contractions. They were only 5 min apart and 30 seconds long plus I could rest throughout them so I decided to wait it out. 

Around 3 I gave up and got out of bed and started getting things in order. I called my parents to run over to watch little one and hubby and I went on a short walk. I couldn't finish the walk so we decided might be worth it to go get checked out. I came into L&D around 6 am and they hooked me up and checked me. NO CHANGE since my last ob appointment! I was confused so I asked about the show and learned that you can get that from thinning and dilation or one or the other. However the OB on call said I was in labor just still "early labor" and told me to go home for two hours and walk, then come back.

I went home and walked 1 1/2 hours and got to the point where I was uncomfortable through contractions. We headed back in and they checked me again. I was having text book contractions and was 3 cm dilated. Normally they won't admit you until your 4 cm but because of how fast I progressed they checked me in around 9. I had a new OB and he was great. Did not argue about any of my birth plan ideas and the nurses offered up so many things to help me labor without pain meds. 

I spent as much time on the ball as I could but got to a point where I needed to sit in the bed. I realized my contractions were closer and closer and more painful so I asked to get in the shower. I decided to wait until my second bag of antibiotics went through but then I went from 3 min to 1 min contractions and not only where they in my back but they were now in my stomach and hips. I immediately called for IV meds but before they could hook them up I said no I want the epidural I can't do these in my hips, it felt like a house was being dropped on me. 

They hooked me up with a walking epidural and it was exactly what I wanted and needed. I still felt my contractions but they were at a 5/6 instead of a 10/omg! I also only had them on certain places depending on which way I sat. The nurses were awesome and helped me get and stay comfortable the whole time and I labored by myself for the most part. I would just have hubby tell me when a contraction was peaking so I knew I was almost done. 

They only checked me three times during labor. So after a few hours my OB came in and wanted to see how I was feeling how I was doing and to see where I was at. He checked me and I was a solid 7 cm but baby was back up at -2 (little booger!) since I couldn't use gravity aside from sitting he suggested breaking my bag and letting that bring him down. I wasn't a huge fan of that idea but allowed it because he explained why he felt it was the right decision in this case. Immediately Ben dropped to 0 station and I was 8 cm. He left me to labor some more and things started to get stronger. 

Hubby sat there and held my hand through the last few contractions as they were brutal. I was questioning the nurse as to when I would know to push as I had no feeling in my tail bone region. She asked me if I felt pressure on my pelvis and I said yes. She said if it felt them non stop to call them. She stepped out in the hall for a second I swear and then I felt the pressure stay and felt Ben drop into the lower birth canal. 

I yelled I need to push now and hit the button. They ran in and said ok baby time and I pushed. I pushed for 30 minuets and it wasn't to bad. I did have a little adrenaline sickness but I took it like a champ! lol. I pushed him to the ring of fire then my contractions pretty much did the rest. He came out and was immediately put on my stomach and the OB did delayed cord clamp. He was healthy and perfect. Once they cut the cord I put him to my chest and he started rooting that second. I latched him on and he nursed wonderfully. 

Breastfeeding issues are the same as with Laila but Ben is doing a little better with the forceful letdown. I am also using shields at present time trying to let two little blisters heal. Apparently I fell asleep and didn't feel him slip down the nipple :/

I have to say this was an amazing birth experience. It was exactly what I wanted and I couldn't be happier. In fact I was asking to go home an you after he was born I was so ready. Recovery has been going great and Laila is doing great in her big sister role. We are just enjoying our time together and Daddy's paternity leave. Also getting into a routine of some sort.


----------



## Wilsey

Honestly, almost cried reading that! How beautiful! I'm so glad you got exactly what you wanted :)

Congratulations again x x and feel free to post as many pictures as you like hehe.


----------



## armywife11

We had newborn photos taken today... will post as soon as I get them back! Until then.. enjoy the dimple! lol

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/jersey_22705/10625042_10203621934461274_3822111259280895647_n_zps4a525f4f.jpg


----------



## Wilsey

Awwwwwwwww beautiful! Can't wait to see the photos.

Both of mine have dimples too - isn't it just the cutest?


----------



## jmandrews

We will find out a week from today because we are having a private scan. But we will have a 20 week scan with my dr as well. 

Army can't wait to read your labor delivery post. He is so adorable!


----------



## armywife11

Jm can't wait to hear what your having!

Wilsey his daddy has the exact same one! I love it! haha


----------



## Wilsey

jmandrews said:


> We will find out a week from today because we are having a private scan. But we will have a 20 week scan with my dr as well.
> 
> Army can't wait to read your labor delivery post. He is so adorable!

OMG, so exciting!!!!

Great read, you'll love the labour story! :)


----------



## josephine3

Great labour story army! Really enjoyed reading it lol. I bet u were so tired tho after being up from midnight!
So glad u got the labour u wanted it feels so good to get it right doesnt it?!
Just wish i could see ur piccies on my phone!


----------



## Wilsey

So how long was labour from start to finish?


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Great labour story army! Really enjoyed reading it lol. I bet u were so tired tho after being up from midnight!
> So glad u got the labour u wanted it feels so good to get it right doesnt it?!
> Just wish i could see ur piccies on my phone!

Honestly I wasn't tired until after he was born. Adrenaline is an amazing thing! It does feel good to get a labor that wasn't forced or resulted in several unneeded things just to suit the doctor.


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> So how long was labour from start to finish?

Active labor to delivery was 13 hours. I can't really say when early labor started since I had signs of it for a few days possibly even weeks. Laila's active to delivery was 12 hours.


----------



## Wilsey

Jm isn't your scan this week??


----------



## Wilsey

armywife11 said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> So how long was labour from start to finish?
> 
> Active labor to delivery was 13 hours. I can't really say when early labor started since I had signs of it for a few days possibly even weeks. Laila's active to delivery was 12 hours.Click to expand...

Gosh, still a long one! I defo got lucky with 3 hours then!


----------



## armywife11

So guys... one of my friends just had an accidental home birth in her bathroom!! She was having some erratic contractions but they were very tolerable. Described them as Braxton Hicks contractions. Then all of a sudden out of no where they turned into cramps. She was getting ready to go in to L&D but her and her husband ended up delivering her daughter at home!! 3 weeks early. Both mom and baby are doing great and now she has an AWESOME birth story!


----------



## Wilsey

Oh wow Army, that's crazy! Happy they're all ok!

How're you and Ben doing?


----------



## josephine3

Crazy story! How u settling in to life with 2?
Im getting ready for our first real day out with the 2 kids tomorrow, our local theme park, drayton manor. They have thomas land there too with lots of kids rides. I just hope she likes them and will get on without a temper tantrum haha. Everything is 'no' at the minute with her so cud go either way!
Looking forward to it tho :)


----------



## armywife11

Things are going good. I took both kids to the park yesterday so our first real outing alone. It's going to be interesting running around with both without hubby. I even brought Ben back to hubby and ran to the post office and bank with just Laila because I thought it would be to crazy. He goes back to work Friday so starting to do the ok ok I got this bit. This morning was my first trial run and it went pretty good. The kids schedules are not to far off from each other right now.


----------



## Wilsey

OMG you're so brave. I'm still super scared to go to the park by myself with both kids. I'm scared William will run off or hurt himself and I don't want to run after him and leave Emily in the pram. I find the whole concept very stressful!


----------



## jmandrews

So sorry I have been MIA! It's been a crazy week! 
We find out the gender in the morning! Yay! I'm so excited! I'll let you know ASAP! I'll try to catch up this weekend.


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep! I'm so ridiculously excited for you hun! Cannot wait to hear. Any inklings yet??


----------



## jmandrews

Team :blue:!!! So excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wilsey

OMG!!!!! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you! How happy is your hubby??


----------



## jmandrews

He is so excited!!!! I am too! I knew it was a boy! :) 
So funny I think we have all had the opposite genders of our first.


----------



## josephine3

Aww congrats. The other thread im on everyone had girls mine was the only boy!


----------



## jmandrews

Wow Jo! The only boy! Lol so far the feb thread is pretty even. 

DH and I are starting to think about names. :) exciting but this is so hard!


----------



## josephine3

Boys names are hard lol. I kno its no good to u but i heard a nurse at the doctors talking to a mum whose baby girl was called primrose! So cute!


----------



## Wilsey

Primrose probably got a bit of a resurgance from The Hunger Games movies!


----------



## josephine3

Oh right not seen them i just thought it was cute!


----------



## armywife11

A boy! How exciting!! 

**Sorry to MIA computer died and just got it back :/


----------



## armywife11

So some quick updates... Laila is now TWO! Ben is doing great and we found out we will be moving in a few months! Really happy and things are going great. Life with two is interesting but going well.


----------



## Wilsey

Belated happy birthday Laila!!!

Glad to hear things are going really well :)


----------



## josephine3

Glad its going well armywife! Interesting is certainly one word for it haha! Happy birthday Laila! All these 2 yr olds its crazy! Think we all have one at 2 now right?


----------



## Wilsey

How is everyone??


----------



## armywife11

Stressed.... hahaha


----------



## Wilsey

Awwww how's it all going? Ben and Laila getting along nicely?


----------



## armywife11

Laila is testing boundaries a little but for the most part she's good. She gives him kisses and rubs his head. She likes to wake him as soon as he falls asleep though, thats wearing on me. I am mainly tired.. also I didn't realize how hard it would be to wrangle two kids but its getting easier the more I am doing things on my own.


----------



## Wilsey

Sounds like you're doing wonderfully. I barely went anywhere unless I was going to someone's house for a play date. I knew I could trust another mother to help me if I needed.


----------



## jmandrews

Glad things are going well army. I can imagine it's quite the adjustment. I'm getting a little nervous about that especially since DH will be in his busy season of work when Brecken is born. 
Other than that I'm great. I feel good! Half way there! Yay!


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhhh you picked a name! Love!


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks Wilsey! :) yes Brecken Lynn. Lynn is my Hubby and his parents middle name. We decided to carry the tradition on.


----------



## josephine3

Glad all is going good jm, wow half way already ay!

2 is definitely a challenge at times. And yes its very annoying when Georgia decides to squeal loudly right nest to his crib when hes just gone to sleep or he wakes up right when shes gone for her nap.
Bath and bed time has tuned into a massive stressful chore rather than a quick splash in the bath and relaxing cuddles. Worse is oh seems to choose not to be around for bathime to help with one. Most nights its me bathing 2 at once, or Georgia first then Jamie depending how tired and grumpy he is. This is starting to wear thin and tonight me an oh fell out a bit cos he decided after he got home from work he was going out alone for a carvery cos hes hungry but theres nothing in the house he wants. Leaving me alone again.
Now i cant be too mad cos its his birthday, but he also went to the pub after work too. Argh. Anywya this is turning into a whole other issue lol. I hate bathtime! They both seem to be ready for their main nap and bedtime at a similar time each day, which is good in a way but hard to juggle 2 at once!


----------



## armywife11

Wishing I had bought a front and back double stiller appose to a side by side. I have been finding the need to strap the toddler down in public while carrying the baby. She is really testing me! lol Did anyone else notice their oldest acting out or pushing the boundaries more once the new baby came? My parents and friends all say its totally normal and all their kids did it too. I am just stressed. Really worn out and the heat is back up out here so its bad in the 90's (F) out here :(.

We are doing really well. Ben is growing like a weed (already retiring clothing) and Laila is learning new words daily. She can carry on a real conversation although your going to be talking about mickey mouse for the most part. I don't remember if I told you guys this or not but we also found out we will be moving next year. Really happy as we will be closer to family. Also its a place we really like! Just the when were unsure of at the moment. 

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## josephine3

Oh god she is testing me too at the minute dont know if its the terrible twos or what but she is so unco-operative and stroppy!


----------



## armywife11

Soooooooo how is everyone?


----------



## Wilsey

Hey! Really good :) Emily had her first birthday the other week. That first year went sooooo fast!

We're starting some new renos to our house - demolishing the concrete patio/deck out the back and replacing it with a brand new wooden one. Very exciting!

How is everyone else? :)


----------



## armywife11

Staying busy. Its finally cooled down enough to be outside and were making the most of it. Kids are growing like weeds and doing great.


----------



## josephine3

Wilsey u gotta be kidding she cant be 1 already? Mental. Happy birthday Emily!
Clocks went back an hr here today which sucked while those without kids get an extra hr in bed, my extra hr was getting up at 5.30 cos the kids still think its 6:30. And routines all being out for the rest of the day. :dohh:


----------



## armywife11

josephine3 said:


> Wilsey u gotta be kidding she cant be 1 already? Mental. Happy birthday Emily!
> Clocks went back an hr here today which sucked while those without kids get an extra hr in bed, my extra hr was getting up at 5.30 cos the kids still think its 6:30. And routines all being out for the rest of the day. :dohh:

Our clocks switch on Sunday.. I don't think it will mess the kids up to much because we have Halloween on Friday so they will be up and out for that. (Am I right in thinking only the US celebrates Halloween. Some countries I know celebrate all saints day... trying to remember stuff from my world geography class on minimal sleep.)


----------



## josephine3

Yeah we do here but i think its bigger in the us. We're not doing anything for it tho. Maybe when the kids are older.


----------



## armywife11

We took the kids trick or treating and L loves it. She wasn't sure at first but once she saw what it was about she was excited. She was't happy when we said it was time to go but she was out for a good hour. B slept the whole time. Now everyone is sick with a cold so dealign with that now. 

Kids are doing really good. B is nursing like a pro and I have no real hang ups or complaints. The second one is defiantly easier! L is testing us with the terrible twos bit, but mostly its just getting her to do things we want or need her to do.. or dealing with the I will do it myself. She is also a rough and tubule kind of kid. We have our fair share of boo boos to deal with every day... scares me to death but I know its all part of being a kid. Just wish she would stop jumping from couch to couch!


----------



## Wilsey

Yup, the second child is super chilled but it's the toddler that mostly causes the stress hahaha ;)


----------



## armywife11

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/jersey_22705/10682741_1507619569522504_1741992225_o_zpsef6303b8.jpg


He is being held up, he's not that big just yet lol


----------



## armywife11

How is everyone?


----------



## jmandrews

Oh my gosh! They are adorable! Sorry I haven't been on much at all. My cousin passed away two weeks ago. He was only 22 and took his own life. It's been really hard on my family. Then we had Thanksgiving and traveled to see family 5 hours away. Now I am finally home after being gone for 12 days.

Other than that I am doing great. Brecken is getting big. Everlee is being difficult at times. Very testy and throws a lot of tantrums. She is very smart and funny at the same time. I really love watching her grow and change every day.
28 weeks today! Woo hoo! Time is flying. So much to do still but I can't wait to meet my little guy. Weird belly pic I took tonight.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jmandrews

One more pic from the other day. Everlee didn't want her pic taken. Haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wilsey

So sorry to hear that jm, that's awful :(

Wow, can't believe you're so close to 30 weeks. I feel like that's gone by so fast!

How are you finding this pregnancy? Same, different?

Can't believe so many of us have one of each, so random!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you Wilsey. :)
This pregnancy is flying by! I feel so behind. Not ready at all. Haha
I had my glucose test yesterday. I should know the results within a couple of days. 
This pregnancy has been a little different. I was sick more in the first tri. I don't feel as tired this time. I have BH like I did w/ everlee. I have more acne on my face this time. Last time I had it on my back. I'm not eating as healthy as I did with everlee's either. I weigh a little less this time so far too! :) other than that no major differences. He does move a lot more. Right now he has the hiccups. 
Haha it's so funny we all have one of each so far. Does anyone plan on having more or are you done?


----------



## armywife11

I am sorry to hear that JM. - It is flying by. I know I felt like my second pregnancy flew bye. We are done are far as we know. We both wanted two but hubby talks about more from time to time. He is from a bigger family though and I am from a small one. Maybe thats the draw.


----------



## Wilsey

We are most definitely done. I only ever wanted two. Even if it'd had two boys I wouldn't have "tried" for a girl. So just happy I get to experience being a mum to both a boy and a girl. :cloud9:

I've already given away a lot of the baby stuff that Emily doesn't use. I think that's when you know you don't want more, when you're ok to part with things like change tables, jolly jumpers and exersaucers. I can't wait for her to be sitting at the little kids table with William so we can ditch the high chair hahaha ;)


----------



## jmandrews

That's true when you are ready to get rid of the baby stuff then you are done. I come from a bigger family and DH is an only child so I think that's why we want more. We plan to have another if we are able to. We will see. I'd love to have 3 total but I feel very blessed to have one of each. :)


----------



## josephine3

Hi everyone sorry iv been missing iv had problems logging in but i think its working again now woo!

So sorry to hear about ur cousin jm. Pregnancy really is flying by for u.
Im finding it hard juggling 2 at the minute its really got me stressed. They are both such a challenge at the minute. Had to have a good cry yesterday! :( im totally dreading going back to work too but trying to enjoy xmas first.


----------



## Wilsey

josephine3 said:


> Hi everyone sorry iv been missing iv had problems logging in but i think its working again now woo!
> 
> So sorry to hear about ur cousin jm. Pregnancy really is flying by for u.
> Im finding it hard juggling 2 at the minute its really got me stressed. They are both such a challenge at the minute. Had to have a good cry yesterday! :( im totally dreading going back to work too but trying to enjoy xmas first.

Hey Jo! Sorry to hear you're having a hard time. What's are the challenges at the moment? 

When are you back at work? In the New Year?


----------



## josephine3

Back to work in april im only part time but dont really get on with the peoplwe i work with and i hate to leave the kids. Jamie still wont take a bottle and has never been away from me other than a short dog walk with oh. Guess i need to do some prep work there.
Georgia is like a teenager at the moment - helps herself to things out the fridge, says no to anything u ask her and throws strops every day for no reason. Its quite draining! Jamie wont nap for more than half an hr which isnt great. We all had colds too which isnt helping! Think im just generally tired and run down. Need to sort my diet out too i never have time or energy to cook a decent meal.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw Jo sorry to hear u r having a hard time with your kiddos. I'm fearful of everything u just said. Everlee's sounds a lot like your Georgia. Have you tired having someone else give him the bottle? A friend of mines baby won't take a bottle from Her only Boobie but she will take a bottle from her DH. 
Hope the struggles don't last long and that u can get on a more relaxed routine. Thank goodness this phase doesn't last forever. Just know you aren't alone and cry as much as u want. I cry sometimes too. :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Definitely try other people giving him the bottle and not being in the room at the time.

It is a very hard phase you're in right now. It does get easier. But as you move along you get the next set of challenges (and of course, don't forget about all the wonderful things too like them playing well together).

Not sure if you guys are interested but I've been reading a lot of stuff from Dr Laura Markham (aha parenting) and Janet Lansbury and it's really been helping me with William.


----------



## josephine3

Never heard of them! I remember trying to get someone else to give georgia a bottle and it not working but worth a try. Yeah i sometimes think 'oh its got easier' then like u say and then the next stage comes with a whole new set of challenges!


----------



## armywife11

Jo it sounds like my kids too! I know how draining it can be. I was just lucky that hubby had some down time and I got back into walking outside (now that it has cooled down). Can you get out of the house any? That has really helped my days out. I get up feed the kids then we all go for a walk in the stroller. I go with a friend so I am also able to get some adult time in which is nice. lol

Laila has a bad habit of waking her brother up as soon as he passes out or demanding something as soon as he falls asleep on me and I then have to rush to move him to tend to her because she's going to wake him. This has resulted in an over tired baby (whose also teething very badly) :( I had to rush out and get pacifiers because last night he screamed non stop for 3 hours until we stuck a bottle nipple in his mouth. She is also very independent which is a good and bad thing considering she never wants to do what I need her to do.


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Not sure if you guys are interested but I've been reading a lot of stuff from Dr Laura Markham (aha parenting) and Janet Lansbury and it's really been helping me with William.


I am pulling up their site now. I've read a few of their articles before. My main issue here is the two things I need to do for her are outside play (which is a challenge when its to hot to be out most of the time then to cold and windy for brother the rest) and a time out method that works (because our house and baby brother demands limit me to putting her in the bedroom which I don't want to do).


----------



## Wilsey

I don't think either of them subscribe to timeouts. But they do encourage 'yes' spaces where you can separate the kids if need be. So a safe place for the toddler to play where they won't keep getting told 'no, don't touch that' etc. I've just put a gate up on Emily's room and when William is continually rough with her I'm going to let her have some time in her room with toys so she can be safe to play.

We're the same on the outside play at the moment. Hubby is building a deck so it's a bit messy/dangerous outside. Can't wait for it to be done so he can run around outside and use up some of his energy! ;)


----------



## armywife11

Things have gotten better. I changed the sleep routine so now everyone is up earlier and everyone takes a nap. That has improved moods and behavior a ton!


----------



## jmandrews

Had my 4D ultrasound on Friday! Brecken is so adorable! I can't wait to hold him and kiss his little face! She told me he had a ton of hair! Yay! I hope he gets his Daddy's curls. Here is a pic of my sweet baby boy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wilsey

Nawwwww! Not long at all before you will be able to shower him with kisses :)


----------



## armywife11

Awww! Not much longer. I am a little jealous of the 3d ultrasounds. I had one for ben when i was 12/14 weeks but never got one when they were older.


----------



## Wilsey

Belated Merry Xmas and Happy New Year everyone!

How are y'all?


----------



## jmandrews

Hey!!! You too! Sorry I haven't been on bnb much and I really only update in my journal. 34 weeks 3 days here! Time is flying! I am really tired these days. Beginning to get miserable. Other than that every thing is great here. It's been super cold here though. Today I had my maternity pics. It was freezing out but Everlee handled it like a champ and did an amazing job during the pics. I can't wait to see a preview of them. I took a pic before we went today. She looked adorable. You can see it in my journal. For some reason it doesn't want to post here for me.
How are you?


----------



## wantanerd

So this just happened 5 minutes ago:


----------



## Wilsey

OMG - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## jmandrews

Yay wantanerd!!! Congrats! So excited to see this first thing as I pulled this page up!


----------



## jmandrews

Posted maternity pics in my journal :)


----------



## Wilsey

They're beautiful jm :)


----------



## armywife11

wantanerd said:


> So this just happened 5 minutes ago:


I can't see what this photo is? I am assuming a positive test?


----------



## armywife11

JM those are beautiful! 

We have been keeping busy! Just marking off our bucket list for things we want to do here before we move (were moving in a few months) and trying to soak in all these kids. Laila is talking like crazy and really opinionated, she's a little sponge! Ben is growing like crazy. He is rolling over and army crawling already. He is trying really hard to crawl on his hands and knees. I can't believe how big my kids are and how fast its happening.. :/


----------



## wantanerd

armywife11 said:


> wantanerd said:
> 
> 
> So this just happened 5 minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see what this photo is? I am assuming a positive test?Click to expand...

Yes [=


----------



## Wilsey

wantanerd said:


> armywife11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantanerd said:
> 
> 
> So this just happened 5 minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see what this photo is? I am assuming a positive test?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes [=Click to expand...

Do you know how far along you are hun?


----------



## wantanerd

I think 5 weeks. The joys of ovulating later than normal. Symptoms started last monday and conception was most likely the 31st of December. Won't really know actual due date until 8 week ultrasound which we are scheduling sometime between Feb 9-16th.


----------



## Wilsey

So exciting! What will the age gap be? (I'm terrible at math!)


----------



## wantanerd

a little over 3 years


----------



## likeaustralia

I just found out we are expecting #2 last week too! :) EDD based on LMP is Sept 24.

I wasn't charting BBT, only kind of casually charting with CM, so I don't know exact ov dates like last time.


----------



## Wilsey

OMG congratulations all round then!!! Yay :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Crazy how close in age our two will be wantanerd! (My first was born July 1, 2012.) Congrats btw!!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats likeaustralia!!!! More babies!

Had my Dr. appt. I am about 1cm and 0% effaced confirmed he is head down. Funny because with Everlee, at this point, I was 0cm 25% effaced. 
I feel better about DH going out of town for a few days next week. 
I can't believe Feb. will be here in a week! Yay!


----------



## armywife11

MORE BABIES!!! YAY!!! I am so happy for you both!! Congratulations! 

and JM not much longer!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, I can't believe you're already 36 weeks, that has gone by SO fast!


----------



## josephine3

hi ladies been having serious login problems on my phone...congrats all round i see haha even more on the way this thread just keep makin em haha.. Sorry not been on in so long i need my bnb its so annoying :(


----------



## Wilsey

josephine3 said:


> hi ladies been having serious login problems on my phone...congrats all round i see haha even more on the way this thread just keep makin em haha.. Sorry not been on in so long i need my bnb its so annoying :(

Hey you, how have you been? How are your darling babies?

Don't worry, I'm not down for round three! So it's up to the rest of you ladies to keep having more babies ;)


----------



## Wilsey

I wonder if you are both going to have a girl, since so far everyone has had opposites! ;)


----------



## wantanerd

It would be great to have one of each =)


----------



## Wilsey

Anyone know how Mrs W is?


----------



## wantanerd

8 Weeks 1 Day
HB 175 =)
Due Sept 24th


----------



## Wilsey

Yay, so exciting wantanerd!

Congratulations JM!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Hey! So sorry I haven't been in here to announce Brecken's arrival! It's been a bit crazy around here. Brecken decided to enter the world at 38+2 weeks. When I went I to labor I was in a bit of denial since I was induced with Everlee and never experienced labor before. I started have contractions at 10pm on feb 8. They weren't very painful but def wasn't able to sleep through them. I timed them until a little after 2am and decided to call the on-call nurse to see if I should come in. DH and I then decided it was prob better to be safe than sorry. So at 3:30am we arrived at the hospital. I was at 2cm 50% and in early labor so they didn't admit me right away. They wanted to see if is make any progress. Finally at almost 1pm my dr. checked me. I was 3cm 70% effaced. They admited me. My dr. Swept my membranes and that really kicked everything into gear. an hour later is broke my water and I was 4cm. Around 3pm I received the epi. It didn't take all the way in my left leg so I had a sharp pain in my groin with every contractions. Not the best feeling but def. manageable. Just after 4:30pm the nurse checked me and I was at 5/6cm. They gave me a little pitocin because my contractions were starting to die down. At 5:30pm I was a full 10cm! I couldn't believe it. They waited a bit to have me push. I was able to hug and kiss Everlee. I pushed for 5 min and at 5:54pm I delivered a beautiful baby boy. 6lbs 6oz 19 3/4in. I didn't tear so recovery has been a breeze. So far I have been enjoying my sweet little guy. Everlee adores him. She has happily taken on the big sister role. :)
Posting a pic I photographed yesterday of my babies together.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## likeaustralia

Aw congrats jmandrews! Beautiful kids!

wantanerd - how are you feeling? I am soooo much more nauseous this time around!


----------



## Wilsey

Nawww sorry to hear that likeaus but hopefully it means a strong bubba!

How are the other pregnant ladies? how many do we have now? just likeaus and wantanerd?


----------



## wantanerd

Nausea is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much worse!!! =(. I feel like I have been nauseous since I found out I was pregnant 6 weeks ago! Hope to feel better soon. I have three weeks until I have to pack and move from VA to FL.


----------



## Wilsey

wantanerd said:


> Nausea is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much worse!!! =(. I feel like I have been nauseous since I found out I was pregnant 6 weeks ago! Hope to feel better soon. I have three weeks until I have to pack and move from VA to FL.

Oh nooooo! So sorry to hear that :(

man, I feel so lucky now. I had the exact same morning sickness for both pregnancies. Just a bit between weeks 6-8 (I think) and that was it. Few more random spews with Emily but always felt fine before and afterwards.


----------



## likeaustralia

In my google searches, apparently nausea is worse with girls? Lol and I've had a feeling that this baby is a girl from the beginning. We'll have to wait and see!

I'm also just having different symptoms in general. With my first, I had TERRIBLE acne like 3 days before I even got a BFP and my skin was good before that. With this one my skin hasn't changed since pre-preg and is actually pretty good right now at 9 weeks! I also had spotting before BFP this time, but no cramping like I did with the first.


----------



## Wilsey

Just never know do you likeaus! Certainly is the tradition of the thread haha.

Both my pregnancies were pretty much exactly the same. Think I had a few more headaches with Emily. But same weeks of nausea. Same heartburn. Pretty much same everything (except thankfully she was smaller haha) ;)


----------



## wantanerd

I hope that's correct. I would love to have a girl. Yeah I broke out too before the BFP with Doyle and this time I have decent skin. I never puked with doyle either and I have this time around. It's definitely different this time around. But who knows until the ultrasound in 2 months.


----------



## likeaustralia

So I know it's a really personal thing for everyone, but when do you all announce your pregnancy?

We announced my first to immediate family at Christmastime and I was around 9 weeks. I haven't told anyone yet, except my husband obviously lol. I'm thinking I want to wait until after my 12 week scan this time around and then announce to everyone at Easter since we'll all be together in person. Is that waiting too long?? Are people going to be like "Why didn't you tell us sooner?!"


----------



## wantanerd

We announced over Valentine's Day Weekend. We heard the heartbeat that Friday and since it was our 7th wedding anniversary that weekend, we posted this on fb. My mom, dad, grandmother and his parents were told the week we found out we were pregnant. We announced the same time last pregnancy, well we didn't my FIL put in on facebook and we happened to be out of town so we couldn't untag ourselves so we went an announced around the same time to make sure we would actually get to tell people the way we wanted to. 

People understand usually if you wait until the end of the first trimester.


----------



## likeaustralia

Aw that's really cute! I think that we will get E a "Big Brother" shirt to wear on Easter and let our parents figure it out. I was considering sharing on v-day too, we saw the HB on the Thursday before I think... but I just decided I wasn't ready to tell yet! I don't really know why. 

This baby is due on our 5th anniversary! Eek.


----------



## wantanerd

the moment I found out, my hubby was away at my mother's house so he got the call. Then I raced to Carters and got the big brother shirt and then skyped my mom. She was worried because I had called her since hubby didn't answer his phone. She wasn't home though. When she got home, she called and I told her I wanted to show her Doyle's new shirt. She was thrilled. Then I skyped my dad and he saw the shirt. Hubby's parents were told that weekend when we saw them. We had to be sneaky since we went to hubby's sister's house and we weren't ready to to tell anyone but the parents.


----------



## likeaustralia

I had my second midwife appointment today and they couldn't find baby's hb on Doppler, so they had me do a quick ultrasound to make sure everything was okay. Baby was just moving around like crazy and the Doppler couldn't catch it! It was so neat to see since I didn't have any ultrasounds until 19 weeks with my first. And the hb was 171. I'm still thinking girl! 

How's everyone else doing this week?


----------



## wantanerd

I hope after the end of my allergies going haywire I will FINALLY be feeling normal again. Glad the 12 week mark is tomorrow. I still have to wait 3 weeks for an ob appointment thanks to moving and changing insurances. I am anxious to see an ultrasound or hear the heartbeat again. Hoping the next couple weeks go smoothly and then the second trimester goes by faster than the first trimester did.


----------



## likeaustralia

I'll be glad to be out of the first tri too! It has been rough. Hopefully the next couple weeks go by quickly for you, wanta!


----------



## Wilsey

Not long until we find out what you're both having - so exciting!!


----------



## wantanerd

Thanks to the move I will almost be 15 weeks at the next appointment in April so hopefully the baby is cooperating and we can see what we are having. I am pretty sure they will want to ultrasound me since new doctor and all. If not, at 16 weeks I am going to a 3-d place and finding out. I can't wait until 20 weeks to see!


----------



## armywife11

So many congrats and great news. JM congratulations! 

Sorry I have been MIA, Ben has become the worlds WORSE sleeper day and night so we have been fighting that for weeks now. I haven't had much time to do anything besides tend to his cranky butt. However we are doing sleep boot camp starting today so hopefully I can fix this. lol

He is sitting on his own, crawling everywhere, and into everything! It amazes me how much faster he got into that stuff compared to Laila. Laila is growing in leaps and bounds and is a great big sister. Things are going to get a little crazy around here because we are going to be moving in a few months but I am going to try and pop in here to check in and check on everyone.


----------



## likeaustralia

I have the NT scan next Monday (3/23). I didn't have one with my first, but I decided to go ahead with it this time around. I'm kind of nervous. Did you all have that one?

Oh, also - my midwife prescribed prometrium (progesterone supplement) for me because I went into preterm labor with my first. I started taking it last week and so far, no major side effects. I was really worried it was going to make me feel terrible, so I'm glad it's going ok so far.


----------



## Wilsey

I had a scan at 12 weeks for both. Not really for the NT but mostly because I wanted to see the baby. But it was good to be informed anyway.


----------



## likeaustralia

I think in the US they only do a scan at 12 weeks for the NT scan unless there are some other reasons to do it. So far I've had the two at my midwife practice already, but this NT scan is at a special ultrasound place with more advanced equipment I guess. And they also do a blood draw to test the DNA on the same day. Argh! I'll be glad to see baby again, but it's so nerve-wracking.


----------



## Wilsey

Oh, that sounds far more intense than our standard scans! They always do bloods (although not at the scan place, we have to go to a separate pathology place for that) throughout the pregnancy here.


----------



## likeaustralia

Well I had the NT scan yesterday. Everything was technically within normal limits, but the NT number was at the high end of normal. I don't have full results back on the blood portion of that test, but I also opted for a more complex blood test and had more blood taken for that. I should know full results on both by the beginning of next week.


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks for keeping us posted likeaus! Let us know when you get the results xo


----------



## likeaustralia

Ahhhh! (That's a giant sigh of relief!) The NT results came back within normal levels. They don't have results back on the more comprehensive DNA test yet, but they should have it early next week. So many happy tears lol - Pregnancy hormones!


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies my phone finally let me on woo! Hope u are all well i bet iv missed so many births and pregnancy announcements! So jamie is 9 months already where does it go! Hes still not sleeping thru the night tho which is wearing thin but other than that and permanent colds we are doing well. Hope to be on more to catch up with u all xxx


----------



## armywife11

Likeaus - Wonderful news! I had the NT scan with both kids but I forget all the other tests I had done. I know I did a genetic test with Ben that I didn't with Laila due to there not being a NICU here and my OB pushing for it, ended up with a panic until my hubby was able to get tested and drop our risk for something. Ugh not fun at all. 

So my son was assigned a new doctor and in doing that I finally got one who agreed to let me try Xantac to see if his colic has been due to reflux. And its night and day. He is happier, sleeping, less fussy, and over all a more content baby. He started standing this week (I know!) but only if he is holding onto something and he can pull himself up. I caught him taking a couple cruising steps but he hasn't done that much since. I think he want's to feel more steady. He has had a few bumps but he's a tough little guy!

Laila has become more independent and really showing off all her skills. She has learned to count to three and she tells you about that all the time. We have also started night time potty training this week and its been going pretty well. Just a little more difficult to gage from daytime since she's sleeping, but all in time.


----------



## likeaustralia

Armywife - so glad to see you found some relief for your LO's reflux. It can be so hard on them (and us). 

The DNA test I had done was called Harmony (other brands are matertint21 and panorama). I also had cystic fibrosis screening done at my midwife's, but that was weeks ago now and I think they would've called if there was a problem. I think that's the one that can be changed if your partner is also a carrier of the gene, so maybe that's what you had? I will find out for sure at my next mw appt at the start of April though.


----------



## wantanerd

I made it! The move is almost done! Just time to unpack. And my stomach totally popped and it looks like I am 5 months pregnant instead of just 14w3d! 9 days until next appointment. Still suffering from allergies and mucus from hell. Hoping being in the 2nd trimester gets easier.


----------



## josephine3

So is that everybody with either 2 kids or pregnant with the 2nd? We really all have come so far!


----------



## Wilsey

Crazy eh Jo?! Wondering whether the trend of one of each will continue too!?! ;)


----------



## likeaustralia

So glad your move went well, wantanerd! I can't imagine moving now. I am still so sleepy all the time! 

I am still waiting to pop. I just look a little fat lol, which is about the same as before I got pregnant. I started out 10 lbs heavier this time around, argh! Last time I didn't really look round until well after 20 weeks though, so it'll be interesting to see if it happens earlier this time. 

I'd love one of each! I should find out this coming week. :)


----------



## wantanerd

I hope to find out at my ob appt on the 7th! Lets hope baby cooperates!


----------



## likeaustralia

Eep good luck wanta! My next appt is on the 8th!


----------



## Wilsey

OMG exciting! Can't wait to hear ladies :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Well we are bucking the trend. It's a boy! And 1/10,000 risk for the trisomy disorders. Whew!


----------



## Wilsey

Congratulations!!! Wonderful news! Two boys is going to be so amazing :)


----------



## armywife11

likeaustralia said:


> Armywife - so glad to see you found some relief for your LO's reflux. It can be so hard on them (and us).
> 
> The DNA test I had done was called Harmony (other brands are matertint21 and panorama). I also had cystic fibrosis screening done at my midwife's, but that was weeks ago now and I think they would've called if there was a problem. I think that's the one that can be changed if your partner is also a carrier of the gene, so maybe that's what you had? I will find out for sure at my next mw appt at the start of April though.


Yes! It was the CF test. I didn't know I was a carrier but hubby wasn't so we got the all clear. After getting it my mom informed me I had a great aunt who had it but she didn't even think about it at the time.


----------



## armywife11

A BOY! How exciting! Someone had to be different! lol Congrats!!! :D


----------



## wantanerd

I keep dreaming this one is a boy as well. We will hopefully find out on Tuesday, if not we will go for a 3-d ultrasound the next week. I can't wait till 20 weeks to find out!


----------



## likeaustralia

I was honestly SHOCKED when the genetic counselor said boy. (I found out through the Harmony DNA test.) I was convinced this baby was a girl! lol Hope you get to find out next week!


----------



## Wilsey

Exciting wantanerd! Can't wait to hear :)


----------



## likeaustralia

We told my inlaws yesterday at easter and my MIL said "why'd you keep it a secret so long?!" Fortunately this was to my husband and I didn't hear it firsthand. He explained that it's pretty standard to wait until after the first trimester and that's what we did. She said "that isn't necessary." I'm so, SO glad I wasn't there for this because I would've killed her.


----------



## Wilsey

likeaustralia said:


> We told my inlaws yesterday at easter and my MIL said "why'd you keep it a secret so long?!" Fortunately this was to my husband and I didn't hear it firsthand. He explained that it's pretty standard to wait until after the first trimester and that's what we did. She said "that isn't necessary." I'm so, SO glad I wasn't there for this because I would've killed her.

What a weird thing to say! You're allowed to keep it to yourself as long as you want!


----------



## likeaustralia

Yeah, that's my feeling too of course. She doesn't seem to know when to keep her mouth shut. But what she said is exactly why we chose to keep it to ourselves this long. And why we won't be telling her it's another boy until after the birth, because all they could say yesterday was, "I hope it's a girl this time!!" and "I'm sure it'll just be another boy..." Ughhhh they make me so angry! Why can't they just be happy?!


----------



## wantanerd

No dr appt for me tomorrow =(. Stupid dr didn't tell me what exactly they needed from previous dr. They didn't say I needed a full ob work up for them to just give me an appointment. So with this Dr I have to wait until the 7th of May for bloodwork, another week to see the dr and another week after that for the anatomy u/s. 
I have been to tons of doctors and when I have gone to a new Dr, I give them the old doctor's info for them to get the records. Never have I had to get them first. This is so frustrating! I just want to see a flipping doctor! Things shouldn't be this hard. Hoping I can talk to my old dr, get my records rushed to a new obgyn I found and hope to get an appointment sooner than may 7th.


----------



## Wilsey

Oh I know, why do people always have to say things like that? You get what you're given!!

My SIL is having another boy but before she knew what she was having she just kept saying 'Oh I don't want to have a girl! UGH, I just couldn't deal with all the pink'. Like, what? You'll have an abortion if it's a girl?? And now she just goes on about how awesome it's going to be having two boys and she's so glad she's not having a girl. Sometimes I feel like she's trying (unsuccessfully) to make me feel bad about my situation. Like having a boy and a girl is sooo lame. People...sigh...I just don't know. :dohh:


----------



## Wilsey

wantanerd - ugh, that sounds like such a pain! Why is it so complicated?!? I really hope you don't have to wait until the 7th!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Honestly I was hoping for a girl, but that doesn't make me any less excited about another boy! I just wanted to buy cute girly clothes lol. And I'm sure my LO will love having a brother! The comments just make me so annoyed. And my FIL is like "you promised us a girl!!! I hope you come through!" Really? I'm pretty sure I didn't! And I'm also pretty sure I have no control over the sex of my baby lol.

Ughhh wantanerd that is so annoying! I'm sorry you have to wait even longer. :( You'd think a new OBGYN would want you in ASAP so they could make sure you're getting appropriate prenatal care. Are you feeling okay at least? Everything going ok?


----------



## wantanerd

Everything is going okay. I am getting an ultrasound on monday just to determine gender but it will give me some piece of mind to see my little one. We still have one more move of our storage goods into the house and that will happen on friday. I hope to be really settled in a few weeks. 

I am feeling loads better than I was in the first trimester and all the allergy and breathing issues are doing better now that we are in FL. I guess I was really allergic to Virginia.


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeep not long until your appointment wantanerd - so exciting!


----------



## wantanerd

I guess we started a new trend because #2 is a boy as well =)


----------



## Wilsey

Yay! Congratulations!!!! How wonderful that you are both having boys :)


----------



## rosabelle

Hi ladies!

how are you all!!?? i hope everyone is well! 

I havent been on in sooo long and will have to read back and catch up with whats been happening.. 

Our elsdest will be three in August and our twins are 18 months old today! 

They are all well and growing so quickly! 

I have been a bit unwell and will be having brain surgery on the 29th April. Bit scared but hoping for the best! 

anyway was just sitting at work and remembered you guys and thought id say hi... 
xxx


----------



## likeaustralia

Congrats wantanerd! Here's to boys! :)

Rosalie, so sorry to hear you have been unwell. I hope that your surgery goes well.


----------



## Wilsey

wow, Rosa! So nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear you aren't well. Sending you all the best wishes and good vibes your way x

Wow, I cannot believe the twins are 18 months already. So is my little Emily :)


----------



## jmandrews

Hi!!! Sorry I haven't been around!

Congrats on another boy wantanerd! Your boys will be best buds!

Rosa so good to hear from you! Hard to believe we will all have 3 year olds soon!
Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well. Hope surgery heals you.
Wilsey and Rosa how are you girls 18 months already?!!! Time is traveling at warp speed.
I posted a update of Brecken and Everlee with a couple of pics in my journal. :) Brecken will be 10 weeks tomorrow! Crazy!


----------



## armywife11

Another boy! I guess it is new trend lol! I am glad to hear everyone is doing well and the kiddos are doing great. 

Rosa I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Hope it all goes well. 

___

So they finally diagnosed my son with reflux and he has been on medicine for a few weeks now (maybe a little over a month, Ive lost track of time) he has been doing impressively better and his colic has calmed down DRAMATICALLY! Life is still ever crazy though. 

Laila is really thriving and really independent. She is also fully potty trained now and I am so proud of her. Ben is still not sleeping through the night but is getting better so I am hoping that now that his reflux is under control he will figure it out. 

We are moving in a few short months so trying to work all of that out while still trying to keep a normal life here. I am so excited to move since we will be close to home this time around and will be in an area we really like.


----------



## jmandrews

I'm so glad Ben is feeling better with the meds! Hope he starts sleeping through the night for you! Makes me nervous Brecken will never sleep through the night lol. He is now only waking once so I'm happy about that. How is Ben already 7 months?!!! Crazy!
Yay Laila for being potty trained!!! Any secret tips? I can't get Everlee to do it. she is so strong willed. I really hope by the time she is 3 that she is potty trained. 
Good luck with your move!


----------



## wantanerd

Doyle has no chance to being potty trained in a month. He loves to pee on the floor though, ask him to do it on the potty and he laughs.


----------



## armywife11

jmandrews said:


> I'm so glad Ben is feeling better with the meds! Hope he starts sleeping through the night for you! Makes me nervous Brecken will never sleep through the night lol. He is now only waking once so I'm happy about that. How is Ben already 7 months?!!! Crazy!
> Yay Laila for being potty trained!!! Any secret tips? I can't get Everlee to do it. she is so strong willed. I really hope by the time she is 3 that she is potty trained.
> Good luck with your move!

We are going to start sleep training a little now that he is old enough and I know he's just crying because he's not getting his way. Not looking forward to it but he needs to learn to sleep. The past few nights he hasn't asked to nurse when he wakes so I know he's ready. 

I really don't have any tips besides follow their lead. Laila started at 11 months when I got her potty and we just did it in pieces. So it was pooping in the potty every time, then she went day time potty trained, then nap, then all night. I cloth diaper but I found I had to get her out of diapers for her to learn not to pee in them. I just switched to cloth trainers that feel and act like underwear to a point. 

I am ready for this move.. just in the hurry up and wait process. Starting to use up all out food and cleaning supplies, and purging all the junk we don't need and baby stuff we are done with. Kinda sad to see it go but we are both confident were done having kids. 

Hope everyone is having/had a god weekend!


----------



## likeaustralia

We potty trained using the "3 day potty training" method. It worked! E has been trained night and day since 26 months. :) I recommend it to everyone I know lol.


----------



## Wilsey

The royal family didn't get the memo about the new two boys trend ;)


----------



## armywife11

I was so excited to hear it was a princess. I was hoping it would be. lol


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey 2012 girls, I remember a few of you! I'm preg with my second xx


----------



## armywife11

CongratulationS!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thank you! Super excited x


----------



## Wilsey

Congratulations!! :) You might be in for another boy now that you've commented on this thread hehe


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hehe is that what happens? I wouldn't mind either but my OH says this is the last one and I can't imagine not having a daughter!
But I would love my son to have a brother! X


----------



## Wilsey

Well the first half of us had one of each but a new trend started recently of two boys! 50/50 shot either way hehehe. Good things about both dynamics eh?


----------



## likeaustralia

Congrats ocean!

I've got my 20 week scan on Monday. I'm a little in shock that I'm at this point already!


----------



## wantanerd

I had my 20 week scan on Friday. 21 weeks today. New Dr is going by date of last period and not the first ultrasound. Baby looked good and was 13oz. He is kicking all the time. So much more active than Doyle was at this point!


----------



## likeaustralia

My LO was 13oz today too! :)


----------



## Wilsey

Nawwww matching! So excited for you guys. Can't believe you're halfway through!

My newest nephew is going to be born any hour now. SIL's waters broke earlier today.


----------



## likeaustralia

Aw good luck to your SIL!

May is a busy baby time it seems. One of my friends just had a baby girl yesterday. :)


----------



## armywife11

I think we are all busy lol... hope everyone is doing well.. we are.. Its unseasonably cool here, which is a good thing, but its seriously cutting into our pool time. 

Ben is also walking. so... you know, things are crazy here!


----------



## Wilsey

Oh armywife, walking already?! Too keen to follow his sister around?

I felt very lucky that Emily took until, gosh I think it was, 15 months to walk! Felt like the baby stage lasted much longer ;)


----------



## armywife11

Wilsey said:


> Oh armywife, walking already?! Too keen to follow his sister around?
> 
> I felt very lucky that Emily took until, gosh I think it was, 15 months to walk! Felt like the baby stage lasted much longer ;)

Laila was four days after she turned one. Ben decided to get a jump on her. He is also climbing on EVERYTHING. At least I have my hands free now when we go upstairs because he wants to climb up them. I just sit back and watch the show lol.


----------



## likeaustralia

I had another u/s today and baby was 2lb7oz. Eek! But my cervix is good and long, which is a huge relief because I had early cervical shortening last time.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## wantanerd

third trimester and glucose test passed. Next Dr appt is on the 2nd and then I get to go every two weeks until I hit 36 weeks. I know I am 2/3rds of the way done but September seems like it is a long way away.


----------



## Wilsey

Wow guys, you're both getting so close! Glad you're all well xo


----------



## likeaustralia

Woohoo for passing the glucose test! I have mine on Tuesday - nnooott looking forward to that at all!


----------



## wantanerd

If you can request the Lemon Lime drink, its MUCH better than orange or fruit punch.


----------



## likeaustralia

I was actually able to do a food alternative (orange juice and banana). I just don't do well with not eating first thing in the morning -- still dealing with nausea.


----------



## jmandrews

Aww yay time is flying!!!! So glad you two have healthy growing babies! They will be here before you know it? Do you feel ready?

All is well here. Brecken will be 5 months on the 9th. Getting so big. He has such a sweet and calm personality. Always smiling and watching his big sister. He recently found his voice and loves to "yell" at Everlee. He sleeps through the night and never cried. All around a happy boy. I just love him! Everlee turns 3 on July 20. We are celebrating on the 11th with a Minnie Mouse themed party. Haha her request. She is officially potty trained as of a week and half ago. She's doing great!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## likeaustralia

Aww what a sweet photo of your little one, jmandrews! Glad you are doing well! We will celebrating #1's bday on the 11th too, but he turned 3 yesterday. :)

I found out this AM that I passed my glucose test. Woohoo! And I also got my rhogam shot yesterday after a big runaround with insurance about it. Thank goodness that is done.

As for feeling ready... I'm not sure lol. I guess so? I don't feel like there's a lot of preparation that can even be done at this point. The nursery is just about done, and we're pretty much reusing everything from #1 for clothes and diapers (cloth), so we don't have to get anything really. It'll just be an adjustment when #2 comes. :)


----------



## armywife11

Sure hope everyone is doing well. This will be my last post for awhile. We are getting ready to move again and we are having to shut off our net earlier than we'd like to be, but so is life. 

The kids are doing great. Just give to see everyone is doing well too. Good luck girls!


----------



## josephine3

oh my gosh i cant believe my post dissapeared :( it was so long too. Let me see if this one stays before i ramble off again...


----------



## josephine3

sorry iv been missing again for so long i just dont get around to getting on but i had nowhere else to turn when i wrote that massive post the other day. Cant believe it hasnt posted.
Brecken is a lovely name btw but i cant believe its been that long since i posted that i havent heard it yet!
I dont have time right now to go into detail but basically i think im having a miscarriage at about 5 weeks. Wasnt planned and been using protection. I was about 10 days late with spotting at cd 21 but hadnt got round to testing but felt so pregnant. I was suprised when it finally came as id started to get used to the idea and now not sure how i feel about it im a bit emotional still. I do know its made me realise i definitely want another one day, oh is just relieved! 
Hope everyone is well gotta go but I'll be back to speak soon xxx


----------



## likeaustralia

Aw jo! So sorry to see your news. :( :hugs:

I'm almost 31 weeks here... so feeling like I'm in the home stretch. I have another ultrasound to check on baby and the status of my cervix this week. Fingers crossed that all is well and more signs point to getting to full term this time.


----------



## josephine3

hope baby is comfy in there a bit longer likeaustralia! So im having symptoms still after my presumed miscarriage. Iv been to the docs worried about ectopic, she sent me to hospital where they did a blood hcg which came back 0, so they said from that im def not preg with ectopic or anything else. Horrible doc did an internal as well from which i got no info other than the cervix is closed. Which im suprised at beens as iv been spotting for 2 weeks now. What else could it be?!
Im bloated, nauseous, tired but with sudden bursts of energy where i feel i must tidy up! Im itchy, (in both my pregnancies i had trouble with itchy rashes) and one very slightly positive test. My belly feels heavy too. Now i dont feel as pregnant as before i had the main bleed, but symptoms are defiinitely still there. Trying no to convince myself i could be pregnant with 0 hcg but it sure feels that way!


----------



## josephine3

also they lost the hcg result and were about to make me do another blood sample when a different doc found it. 0 sounds like a convenient number too!
The lady who did the internal kept saying '50 percent its not ectopic' her english wasnt the best im not sure if she meant the hcg was the other 50 precent but it wasnt very reassuring! Also wouldnt the hcg be done first then if it was high i wouldnt have needed the internal!


----------



## Wilsey

Jo, that sound so hard! Hard not knowing what your body is doing and if you are or aren't pregnant. Maybe you could take a pregnancy test if you are still feeling this way in a week or two. :hugs:

How are the kids?


----------



## josephine3

they are good thanx Georgia will be three in a couple of weeks! Jamie just turned 1 and started walking. How about yours? I cant stop testing already i cant believe it every time they turn negative! I had a dream i got a positive on a blue dye so I'll try that! I know they're not very reliable but if i can get one to make a line i can march in with it and demand a scan!


----------



## Wilsey

Got to trust your gut! Let me know what the test shows!

Wow, 3 and 1, that's gone by so fast. Started walking eh, here comes trouble ;)

Mine are good. Emily is going to turn 2 in a few months. And at the same time Wills will be about 3.5. Going by incredibly quickly. Can't believe it! They have a great time together but they also fight. Sometimes I feel like a referee :dohh:


----------



## Bug222

Hi ladies! Not sure if you remember me- was a part of this thread back in 2012... Saw it on my thread list tonight!


----------



## likeaustralia

Welcome back Bug222! I see that you're expecting very soon. Congrats!

Jo, any updates?

I'm hanging in there at 34+5. E was born at 34+6, so feeling anxious about the next few days, but all signs point to getting to full term this time. Hoping so!


----------



## josephine3

hi Bug nice to hear from you!
Hope ur little one stays comfy for a few weeks likeaustralia! I cant remember ur name sorry! U will have a nice age gap between yours its the gap i wanted lol. 
I feel u on the referee comment Wilsey! 
Sooo i had what i can only assume was my period it came at roughly the right time if i ignore all the odd bleeding. Most of my symptoms have now gone except for headaches every day im in so much pain with them and weirdly keep clenching my teeth which probably isnt helping the headaches. Its so bizarre. Before i had the bleediing i went to see another doctor who said she could book me a scan but in 4-6 weeks so im still waiting on that. I think i will keep the appointment still even tho i dont feel overly pregnant anymore just for peace of mind. I still wouldnt be overly shocked if they said there was a baby but i dont think they will.


----------



## likeaustralia

Aw jo, I'm sorry you're dealing with all of that. I hope you get it figured out and start feeling better!!

I'll have a little over 3 years between the two. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing #1 be a big brother as he is so excited about it. I'm also a little sad that he won't be my only baby anymore though! So many conflicting emotions. 

I'm still pregnant at 36 weeks today, so further than before! I lost a bit of mucus plug last night, called midwives and doula and everyone said to just try to relax and it could still be a while. So far nothing's changed, so I'm still hoping to make it one more week to full term!


----------



## wantanerd

37 weeks tomorrow, midwife says baby can come and boy am I ready! But I know I probably have a few weeks left but I am so much more uncomfortable this time around than I was with my first son.


----------



## likeaustralia

wanta did your dates change? I thought we were just a day or two apart! 

I'm sorry you're uncomfortable. I think it's normal that everything is more intense the second time... I know I'm more sore/tired/etc too.


----------



## wantanerd

they changed due date to Sept 20th based on 1st day of period. I had it based on ovulation but they said I was measuring on target for the 20th. But who knows when he will arrive. I hope before the 20th. I am getting induced on the 28th to ensure I don't have this kid on the 30th.


----------



## Bug222

I had baby #2 Brodie on Aug 27th. Iain has been absolutely amazing in adapting to being a big brother. Leaving him to go to the hospital was tough and I was so worried how he would react but I have been amazed.


----------



## Wilsey

Hey bug! Congratultions on baby number 2! :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Congrats Bug!!


----------



## armywife11

All moved in an settled so catching up on everyone...

Congrats Bug on baby number 2! 

Jo when I lost my first (early like you), my hormones were all over the place and my symptoms were all sorts of screwy. When you're in tune with your body I think you just notice it more. I am sorry for the loss. :(

wanta & likeaustralia -- not much longer.. cheering you both on!!

So I guess I will catch everyone up. I now have a 1 year old and an almost 3 year old. We have move and hubby starts back to work soon. I have been doing well and so have the kids. My daughter is really becoming independent and is such a little diva at times. My son has been confirmed to be a high needs child (spirited, sensitive not sure what other places call it) so that would explain his sleep and colic like behavior. It has been very draining but we've been managing it best we could, considering his actual pediatricians never figured out thats what it was and gave us horrible advice that never worked or that we just ignored. He does keep me extra busy so that has explained some of my absence and will continue to explain it.. lol

Anywise just trucking along over here... i will be watching for baby news!


----------



## likeaustralia

I'm officially full term today, so we celebrated a bit going out for a special lunch and am feeling much less stressed about everything!

Glad to see everyone's updates. :)


----------



## wantanerd

38 weeks for me today. This kid can come anytime after Tuesday (when my mom gets back home). In laws arrive on the 29th so REALLY hoping he makes his debut before then. I told the midwife if he wasn't out by the 28th, I wanted an induction but I may be pushing that a couple days sooner. 
But I am hoping he decides to come before then naturally. Kind of worried about that since I was induced last time at 39 weeks.


----------



## wantanerd

At the hospital getting induced as we speak.


----------



## likeaustralia

wantanerd said:


> At the hospital getting induced as we speak.

So exciting wanta!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Wilsey

Oh wow wantanerd! Can't wait to hear how it all went x


----------



## Bug222

So exciting wantanerd!!


----------



## wantanerd

The induction was longer but I pushed for half the time and this time my epidural worked wonderfully. 
Hunter Girod Boote 7lbs 12 oz Sept 25, 2015 10:41pm
 



Attached Files:







12043029_10106736335426653_6104148252637094532_n.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## likeaustralia

Congrats wanta!! Hope you are feeling well!


----------



## Wilsey

Yay, congrats! Great name! He shares a birthday with my husband :)

Well done mama x


----------



## Bug222

Congrats! So cute!


----------



## Wilsey

How have the first few weeks gone wantanerd?

OMG, my youngest is two! TWO! What on earth?!


----------



## wantanerd

So far so good. 2 week appt tomorrow. Anxious to see his weight since feeding seems to be going easier this time around. He's sleeping well too. But we are almost to the point where doyle forgot how to fart and this kid is pretty gassy. 
Doyle loves his baby but still working on being gentle.


----------



## likeaustralia

I had my second little boy on 10/6. All natural delivery at 41+3, which meant I narrowly avoided the scheduled induction at 41+5.
I was SO happy to not be induced as that scared me more than anything! I felt my first real labor contraction at 4am and another around 5, when I woke my husband. I timed them for a few, decided it was definitely time and got to the hospital around 7am. My water literally broke as I stepped out of the car at the hospital parking lot! And little Bennett was born at 8:24, 9lb1oz 20in long. :)


----------



## wantanerd

congrats!


----------



## Wilsey

Congratulations love, that's wonderful news!!! :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks ladies! :)

Hope all is well with everyone else here too!


----------



## josephine3

hi ladies!! Sorry iv been missing so long these kids keep me so busy! Congrats on ur births wantanerd and likeaustralia!! Sounds like they both went great well done!!
So i thought i best update incase anyone was wondering, i wasnt pregnant afterall, i finally got my scan results and i have the dreaded PCOS!! As if i never knew. Multiple cysts on right ovary and one larger heamorrhagic one on right. At least i now know i wasnt going crazy there was something wrong!


----------



## Wilsey

Oh Jo, so sorry to hear that! Will you be getting the cysts removed? I hope it's not too painful!!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats on the baby boys! So sorry I haven't checked up on everyone in so long! Everlee and Brecken have been keeping me busy. Especially now that Brecken has started crawling. Wow he is into everything. Everlee was never like this as a baby so all new to me. Haha! Both are doing well. Everlee is funnier than ever and has started asking the dreaded word "why" on repeat. Brecken had his 9 month visit today. 
Jo so sorry to hear you have pcos. That sounds so painful. Hope you are ok.

recent pic. Lol hard to get Everlee to be serious.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wilsey

Nawww you all look great JM!

Here's a recent pic of me and mine :)
Excuse the dummy, one of the rare times she has it outside of bed time. I'm so much later phasing it out than I was with Wills!
 



Attached Files:







12191929_10153303421427023_1499517266001888640_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks Wilsey! 
You have such a beautiful family. Wow look at how much your kiddos shave grown! 
Happy belated Birthday to Emily!i can't believe she is two!
It's ok Everlee didn't get rid of her paci until two months before she turned 3. Oops. It was tough she is so strong willed and has to do things on her terms. One day she threw it and said she was a big girl and did t need it. So that wa the end of that. Made it easy for me. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Merry Xmas in advance! Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday season xx


----------



## jmandrews

Hey ladies!!!!
How is everyone?
Brecken turned one year old last week on the 9th and the next day we found out we are expecting again! Due in October! So excited and nervous. We were ntnp. Happened quick. Not sure on EDD yet but I have a scan on Feb. 29th to find out. Can't wait!


----------



## Wilsey

Huge congratulations jm! Wonderful news :):)


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you!!! How are your two littles?


----------



## Wilsey

They wonderful and crazy, all at the same time ;) Will's is 4 soon and then it's only a year until school which just blows my mind.

How's your pregnancy going so far? Treating you ok?


----------



## jmandrews

That is crazy! How did our babies get so big? Everlee will be 4 in July. We are holding her back a year because she just makes the cut off. I don't want her to be the youngest in her class. She is in preschool already. She loves it.

I'm feeling great just tired. I've been nervous because of not having much symptoms. Today I had a dating ultrasound and baby had a strong heart beat of 103bpm and measuring on track at 5 weeks 6 days. Making me due October 25th. I feel such a huge relief. Now I can enjoy this pregnancy and feel excited about this baby.


----------



## jmandrews

This is my tiny squish!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bug222

A www tiny little baby blob!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats jmandrews!!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you! Saw baby again on Monday. I am 11 weeks 5 days today. Healthy little wiggly squish! Feeling great! Due Oct. 21st now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jmandrews

It's been forever! How is everyone? I hardly get on BNB anymore. I wasn't a fan of the October group for this baby. I can't believe our babies are 4 now! What in the world?! Where is the pause button. 
Everlee had her check up. She is 33lbs 14oz and 39.25" tall. Wearing a size 9 shoe. She is in gymnastics and swim lessons. She will be starting soccer soon. Pretty soon she will start pre school. I'm excited to see et grow and change this year. She is very sensitive, loves everyone, smart, and always making us laugh. 
This has been such a fun stage. How are all your littles?

Brecken is almost 18 months. I'm not sure how that happened. He keeps me busy. Crazy boy always climbing and doing mischievous things. He is very sweet and loving. He is a huge mamas boy. Hope he does ok when baby arrives.

As for baby #3 I am 28.5 weeks. I can't believe how fast time is flying. We are still team yellow. We have chosen names though. If baby is a girl the name is Arlee Marie and if boy we decided on Hendrix Nash. 
I'm excited to find out but I can dec wait as the same time. Lol so much to do still.

Can't wait to hear from everyone.


----------



## kitcatbaby

Wow, it is surreal to come back to bnb after 4 years away and see that everyone has babies! Congratulations to all of you lovely ladies who I shared my first TTC adventure with back in 2012. I'm back after a horrendous first experience of TTC, with an awful awful awful ex partner. My OH and I are ready to start TTC again, absolutely terrified to be coming back to this. Just wanted to come back here and congratulate you all before I start on my new TTC journey. Much love ladies x


----------



## Wilsey

jm - I know, I can't believe Wills is starting school in 8 months. Doesn't seem right!! I've been enjoying watching my two grow together. They play so well (of course they still fight). But they melt my heart every day. 

Can't believe you're so close to having your third baby! Very exciting. Definitely update us with the news or a link to your update.


kitcat - sorry to hear about your bad experience last time. So glad you have a better partner this time around and best of luck for your TTC journey!!


----------



## jmandrews

Hey Mamas!!! Gosh it's been soooo long. I randomly thought to myself wow I haven't been in BNB in a really long time. I didn't have any notifications. Everyone must be super busy raising their adorable kids. 
How is everyone? I miss you ladies. How are our babies turning 5?! I can't believe it! Everlee will be 5 in July 20th. Getting so big. She is beautiful, smart, sassy, and so very loving. She isn't a bit shy. Makes a friend everywhere she goes. Says the funniest things. She's a very good little girl. Best big sis I know. 
Brecken turned 2 in Feb. he is my little guy. Has a huge heart. Major Mamas boy. Very shy and sensitive. Gets his feelings hurt easily. He is my wild child dare devil.
Hendrix is here! A boy! We were surprised. Haha wow I missed posting that update awhile ago. He was born October 13,2016. Came super quick. I was 38+6 and 5 cm dilated when I arrived at the hospital. He was 6lbs 12oz and 20" long. Our tiny baby isn't so tiny anymore though. He is 7 months old and a very big boy. Haha almost as big as his big brother. He is 22lbs now. In the 97th percentile for height and weight. Not sure where he came from. I breastfed him until he was 5.5 months old. He is a very happy content baby. Always smiling and watching his siblings. Doesn't have a lot to say. He is such a sweet heart. We call him "Henny". 

Friday I had umbilical hernia surgery. I have had the hernia since having Everlee. It was a simple repair and I have had little pain. Mostly just bruised and swollen. I'm excited to have a normal belly button again. It's been so long. 
I'm still a SAHM. I love it! Raising 3 kids is amazing but it's definitely been the toughest transition so far. It's getting easier though. I have had many break down moments. Anyway we are managing and learning a long the way.
Hope to hear from you all soon! Is anyone on Facebook or instagram?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3016.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josephine3

Wow way to revive team2012 baby!! Hey jm lovely to hear from you!! Hope everyone is well im currently trying to persuade oh to ttc no.3! Xx


----------



## josephine3

Lovely pic too btw its a shame this thread lost its mojo!


----------



## Wilsey

God, sorry, it's been a while since I've logged in too! Hope everyone is well. Wills turned 5 in May and he started school. He's loving it. Emily misses him but won't be long before she's there too (Oct 2018). She's doing really well too and trying to keep up with her big bro ;)


----------



## jmandrews

Everlee turned 5 on July 20th. How is it that our babies are a whole hand old already?! I definitely cried for this one. Today she started pre-k. She had lost her baby face and has become a little girl over night. 
How is everyone? Post pics!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3157.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 1


----------



## josephine3

Aww. Whats pre k? Georgia is already in her second year of school! X


----------



## jmandrews

josephine3 said:


> Aww. Whats pre k? Georgia is already in her second year of school! X

Wow I never get on here. Sorry! Its school right before starting kindergarten. Its not mandatory but its great for getting them ready for the real deal.


----------

